# Happy Pi day!



## fundash (Mar 14, 2010)

today is pi day, will you celebrate?

Date: 3, 14, 2010


----------



## Toad (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd rather celebrate it in 6 years time but I guess I'll just appreciate it anyway...

Mmmmm... π...

EDIT that's supposed to be a pi, doesn't really work in this font :|


----------



## Muesli (Mar 14, 2010)

I had a celebratory mini-roll at 3pm.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 14, 2010)

I love pi


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 14, 2010)

I ate a piece of pie at 3:14 pm

in 2016 it will be 3/14/16 - 3.1416


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 14, 2010)

Uh, don't you mean 2015= 3/14/15=3.14159


Spoiler



3.
1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209 7494459230781640628620899862803482534211706798214808651 3282306647093844609550582231725359408128481117450284102 7019385211055596446229489549303819644288109756659334461 2847564823378678316527120190914564856692346034861045432 6648213393607260249141273724587006606315588174881520920 9628292540917153643678925903600113305305488204665213841 4695194151160943305727036575959195309218611738193261179 3105118548074462379962749567351885752724891227938183011 9491298336733624406566430860213949463952247371907021798 6094370277053921717629317675238467481846766940513200056 8127145263560827785771342757789609173637178721468440901 2249534301465495853710507922796892589235420199561121290 2196086403441815981362977477130996051870721134999999837 2978049951059731732816096318595024459455346908302642522 3082533446850352619311881710100031378387528865875332083 8142061717766914730359825349042875546873115956286388235 3787593751957781857780532171226806613001927876611195909 2164201989380952572010654858632788659361533818279682303 0195203530185296899577362259941389124972177528347913151 5574857242454150695950829533116861727855889075098381754 6374649393192550604009277016711390098488240128583616035 6370766010471018194295559619894676783744944825537977472 6847104047534646208046684259069491293313677028989152104 7521620569660240580381501935112533824300355876402474964 7326391419927260426992279678235478163600934172164121992 4586315030286182974555706749838505494588586926995690927 2107975093029553211653449872027559602364806654991198818 3479775356636980742654252786255181841757467289097777279 3800081647060016145249192173217214772350141441973568548 1613611573525521334757418494684385233239073941433345477 6241686251898356948556209921922218427255025425688767179 0494601653466804988627232791786085784383827967976681454 1009538837863609506800642251252051173929848960841284886 2694560424196528502221066118630674427862203919494504712 3713786960956364371917287467764657573962413890865832645 9958133904780275900994657640789512694683983525957098258 2262052248940772671947826848260147699090264013639443745 5305068203496252451749399651431429809190659250937221696 4615157098583874105978859597729754989301617539284681382 6868386894277415599185592524595395943104997252468084598 7273644695848653836736222626099124608051243884390451244 1365497627807977156914359977001296160894416948685558484 0635342207222582848864815845602850601684273945226746767 8895252138522549954666727823986456596116354886230577456 4980355936345681743241125150760694794510965960940252288 7971089314566913686722874894056010150330861792868092087 4760917824938589009714909675985261365549781893129784821 6829989487226588048575640142704775551323796414515237462 3436454285844479526586782105114135473573952311342716610 2135969536231442952484937187110145765403590279934403742 0073105785390621983874478084784896833214457138687519435 0643021845319104848100537061468067491927819119793995206 1419663428754440643745123718192179998391015919561814675 1426912397489409071864942319615679452080951465502252316 0388193014209376213785595663893778708303906979207734672 2182562599661501421503068038447734549202605414665925201 4974428507325186660021324340881907104863317346496514539 0579626856100550810665879699816357473638405257145910289 7064140110971206280439039759515677157700420337869936007 2305587631763594218731251471205329281918261861258673215 7919841484882916447060957527069572209175671167229109816 9091528017350671274858322287183520935396572512108357915 1369882091444210067510334671103141267111369908658516398 3150197016515116851714376576183515565088490998985998238 7345528331635507647918535893226185489632132933089857064 2046752590709154814165498594616371802709819943099244889 5757128289059232332609729971208443357326548938239119325 9746366730583604142813883032038249037589852437441702913 2765618093773444030707469211201913020330380197621101100 4492932151608424448596376698389522868478312355265821314 4957685726243344189303968642624341077322697802807318915 4411010446823252716201052652272111660396665573092547110 5578537634668206531098965269186205647693125705863566201 8558100729360659876486117910453348850346113657686753249 4416680396265797877185560845529654126654085306143444318 5867697514566140680070023787765913440171274947042056223 0538994561314071127000407854733269939081454664645880797 2708266830634328587856983052358089330657574067954571637 7525420211495576158140025012622859413021647155097925923 0990796547376125517656751357517829666454779174501129961 4890304639947132962107340437518957359614589019389713111 7904297828564750320319869151402870808599048010941214722 1317947647772622414254854540332157185306142288137585043 0633217518297986622371721591607716692547487389866549494 5011465406284336639379003976926567214638530673609657120 9180763832716641627488880078692560290228472104031721186 0820419000422966171196377921337575114959501566049631862 9472654736425230817703675159067350235072835405670403867 4351362222477158915049530984448933309634087807693259939 7805419341447377441842631298608099888687413260472156951 6239658645730216315981931951673538129741677294786724229 2465436680098067692823828068996400482435403701416314965 8979409243237896907069779422362508221688957383798623001 5937764716512289357860158816175578297352334460428151262 7203734314653197777416031990665541876397929334419521541 3418994854447345673831624993419131814809277771038638773 4317720754565453220777092120190516609628049092636019759 8828161332316663652861932668633606273567630354477628035 0450777235547105859548702790814356240145171806246436267 9456127531813407833033625423278394497538243720583531147 7119926063813346776879695970309833913077109870408591337 4641442822772634659470474587847787201927715280731767907 7071572134447306057007334924369311383504931631284042512 1925651798069411352801314701304781643788518529092854520 1165839341965621349143415956258658655705526904965209858 0338507224264829397285847831630577775606888764462482468 5792603953527734803048029005876075825104747091643961362 6760449256274204208320856611906254543372131535958450687 7246029016187667952406163425225771954291629919306455377 9914037340432875262888963995879475729174642635745525407 9091451357111369410911939325191076020825202618798531887 7058429725916778131496990090192116971737278476847268608 4900337702424291651300500516832336435038951702989392233 4517220138128069650117844087451960121228599371623130171 1444846409038906449544400619869075485160263275052983491 8740786680881833851022833450850486082503930213321971551 8430635455007668282949304137765527939751754613953984683 3936383047461199665385815384205685338621867252334028308 7112328278921250771262946322956398989893582116745627010 2183564622013496715188190973038119800497340723961036854 0664319395097901906996395524530054505806855019567302292 1913933918568034490398205955100226353536192041994745538 5938102343955449597783779023742161727111723643435439478 2218185286240851400666044332588856986705431547069657474 5855033232334210730154594051655379068662733379958511562 5784322988273723198987571415957811196358330059408730681 2160287649628674460477464915995054973742562690104903778 1986835938146574126804925648798556145372347867330390468 8383436346553794986419270563872931748723320837601123029 9113679386270894387993620162951541337142489283072201269 0147546684765357616477379467520049075715552781965362132 3926406160136358155907422020203187277605277219005561484 2555187925303435139844253223415762336106425063904975008 6562710953591946589751413103482276930624743536325691607 8154781811528436679570611086153315044521274739245449454 2368288606134084148637767009612071512491404302725386076 4823634143346235189757664521641376796903149501910857598 4423919862916421939949072362346468441173940326591840443 7805133389452574239950829659122850855582157250310712570 1266830240292952522011872676756220415420516184163484756 5169998116141010029960783869092916030288400269104140792 8862150784245167090870006992821206604183718065355672525 3256753286129104248776182582976515795984703562226293486 0034158722980534989650226291748788202734209222245339856 2647669149055628425039127577102840279980663658254889264 8802545661017296702664076559042909945681506526530537182 9412703369313785178609040708667114965583434347693385781 7113864558736781230145876871266034891390956200993936103 1029161615288138437909904231747336394804575931493140529 7634757481193567091101377517210080315590248530906692037 6719220332290943346768514221447737939375170344366199104 0337511173547191855046449026365512816228824462575916333 0391072253837421821408835086573917715096828874782656995 9957449066175834413752239709683408005355984917541738188 3999446974867626551658276584835884531427756879002909517 0283529716344562129640435231176006651012412006597558512 7617858382920419748442360800719304576189323492292796501 9875187212726750798125547095890455635792122103334669749 9235630254947802490114195212382815309114079073860251522 7429958180724716259166854513331239480494707911915326734 3028244186041426363954800044800267049624820179289647669 7583183271314251702969234889627668440323260927524960357 9964692565049368183609003238092934595889706953653494060 3402166544375589004563288225054525564056448246515187547 1196218443965825337543885690941130315095261793780029741 2076651479394259029896959469955657612186561967337862362 5612521632086286922210327488921865436480229678070576561 5144632046927906821207388377814233562823608963208068222 4680122482611771858963814091839036736722208883215137556 0037279839400415297002878307667094447456013455641725437 0906979396122571429894671543578468788614445812314593571 9849225284716050492212424701412147805734551050080190869 9603302763478708108175450119307141223390866393833952942 5786905076431006383519834389341596131854347546495569781 0382930971646514384070070736041123735998434522516105070 2705623526601276484830840761183013052793205427462865403 6036745328651057065874882256981579367897669742205750596 8344086973502014102067235850200724522563265134105592401 9027421624843914035998953539459094407046912091409387001 2645600162374288021092764579310657922955249887275846101 2648369998922569596881592056001016552563756785667227966 1988578279484885583439751874454551296563443480396642055 7982936804352202770984294232533022576341807039476994159 7915945300697521482933665556615678736400536665641654732 1704390352132954352916941459904160875320186837937023488 8689479151071637852902345292440773659495630510074210871 4261349745956151384987137570471017879573104229690666702 1449863746459528082436944578977233004876476524133907592 0434019634039114732023380715095222010682563427471646024 3354400515212669324934196739770415956837535551667302739 0074972973635496453328886984406119649616277344951827369 5588220757355176651589855190986665393549481068873206859 9075407923424023009259007017319603622547564789406475483 4664776041146323390565134330684495397907090302346046147 0961696886885014083470405460742958699138296682468185710 3188790652870366508324319744047718556789348230894310682 8702722809736248093996270607472645539925399442808113736 9433887294063079261595995462624629707062594845569034711 9729964090894180595343932512362355081349490043642785271 3831591256898929519642728757394691427253436694153236100 4537304881985517065941217352462589548730167600298865925 7866285612496655235338294287854253404830833070165372285 6355915253478445981831341129001999205981352205117336585 6407826484942764411376393866924803118364453698589175442 6473998822846218449008777697763127957226726555625962825 4276531830013407092233436577916012809317940171859859993 3849235495640057099558561134980252499066984233017350358 0440811685526531170995708994273287092584878944364600504 1089226691783525870785951298344172953519537885534573742 6085902908176515578039059464087350612322611200937310804 8548526357228257682034160504846627750450031262008007998 0492548534694146977516493270950493463938243222718851597 4054702148289711177792376122578873477188196825462981268 6858170507402725502633290449762778944236216741191862694 3965067151577958675648239939176042601763387045499017614 3641204692182370764887834196896861181558158736062938603 8101712158552726683008238340465647588040513808016336388 7421637140643549556186896411228214075330265510042410489 6783528588290243670904887118190909494533144218287661810 3100735477054981596807720094746961343609286148494178501 7180779306810854690009445899527942439813921350558642219 6483491512639012803832001097738680662877923971801461343 2445726400973742570073592100315415089367930081699805365 2027600727749674584002836240534603726341655425902760183 4840306811381855105979705664007509426087885735796037324 5141467867036880988060971642584975951380693094494015154 2222194329130217391253835591503100333032511174915696917 4502714943315155885403922164097229101129035521815762823 2831823425483261119128009282525619020526301639114772473 3148573910777587442538761174657867116941477642144111126 3583553871361011023267987756410246824032264834641766369 8066378576813492045302240819727856471983963087815432211 6691224641591177673225326433568614618654522268126887268 4459684424161078540167681420808850280054143613146230821 0259417375623899420757136275167457318918945628352570441 3354375857534269869947254703165661399199968262824727064 1336222178923903176085428943733935618891651250424404008 9527198378738648058472689546243882343751788520143956005 7104811949884239060613695734231559079670346149143447886 3604103182350736502778590897578272731305048893989009923 9135033732508559826558670892426124294736701939077271307 0686917092646254842324074855036608013604668951184009366 8609546325002145852930950000907151058236267293264537382 1049387249966993394246855164832611341461106802674466373 3437534076429402668297386522093570162638464852851490362 9320199199688285171839536691345222444708045923966028171 5655156566611135982311225062890585491450971575539002439 3153519090210711945730024388017661503527086260253788179 7519478061013715004489917210022201335013106016391541589 5780371177927752259787428919179155224171895853616805947 4123419339842021874564925644346239253195313510331147639 4911995072858430658361935369329699289837914941939406085 7248639688369032655643642166442576079147108699843157337 4964883529276932822076294728238153740996154559879825989 1093717126218283025848112389011968221429457667580718653 8065064870261338928229949725745303328389638184394477077 9402284359883410035838542389735424395647555684095224844 5541392394100016207693636846776413017819659379971557468 5419463348937484391297423914336593604100352343777065888 6778113949861647874714079326385873862473288964564359877 4667638479466504074111825658378878454858148962961273998 4134427260860618724554523606431537101127468097787044640 9475828034876975894832824123929296058294861919667091895 8089833201210318430340128495116203534280144127617285830 2435598300320420245120728725355811958401491809692533950 7577840006746552603144616705082768277222353419110263416 3157147406123850425845988419907611287258059113935689601 4316682831763235673254170734208173322304629879928049085 1409479036887868789493054695570307261900950207643349335 9106024545086453628935456862958531315337183868265617862 2736371697577418302398600659148161640494496501173213138 9574706208847480236537103115089842799275442685327797431 1395143574172219759799359685252285745263796289612691572 3579866205734083757668738842664059909935050008133754324 5463596750484423528487470144354541957625847356421619813 4073468541117668831186544893776979566517279662326714810 3386439137518659467300244345005449953997423723287124948 3470604406347160632583064982979551010954183623503030945 3097335834462839476304775645015008507578949548931393944 8992161255255977014368589435858775263796255970816776438 0012543650237141278346792610199558522471722017772370041 7808419423948725406801556035998390548985723546745642390 5858502167190313952629445543913166313453089390620467843 8778505423939052473136201294769187497519101147231528932 6772533918146607300089027768963114810902209724520759167 2970078505807171863810549679731001678708506942070922329 0807038326345345203802786099055690013413718236837099194 9516489600755049341267876436746384902063964019766685592 3356546391383631857456981471962108410809618846054560390 3845534372914144651347494078488442377217515433426030669 8831768331001133108690421939031080143784334151370924353 0136776310849135161564226984750743032971674696406665315 2703532546711266752246055119958183196376370761799191920 3579582007595605302346267757943936307463056901080114942 7141009391369138107258137813578940055995001835425118417 2136055727522103526803735726527922417373605751127887218 1908449006178013889710770822931002797665935838758909395 6881485602632243937265624727760378908144588378550197028 4377936240782505270487581647032458129087839523245323789 6029841669225489649715606981192186584926770403956481278 1021799132174163058105545988013004845629976511212415363 7451500563507012781592671424134210330156616535602473380 7843028655257222753049998837015348793008062601809623815 1613669033411113865385109193673938352293458883225508870 6450753947395204396807906708680644509698654880168287434 3786126453815834280753061845485903798217994599681154419 7425363443996029025100158882721647450068207041937615845 4712318346007262933955054823955713725684023226821301247 6794522644820910235647752723082081063518899152692889108 4555711266039650343978962782500161101532351605196559042 1184494990778999200732947690586857787872098290135295661 3978884860509786085957017731298155314951681467176959760 9942100361835591387778176984587581044662839988060061622 9848616935337386578773598336161338413385368421197893890 0185295691967804554482858483701170967212535338758621582 3101331038776682721157269495181795897546939926421979155 2338576623167627547570354699414892904130186386119439196 2838870543677743224276809132365449485366768000001065262 4854730558615989991401707698385483188750142938908995068 5453076511680333732226517566220752695179144225280816517 1667766727930354851542040238174608923283917032754257508 6765511785939500279338959205766827896776445318404041855 4010435134838953120132637836928358082719378312654961745 9970567450718332065034556644034490453627560011250184335 6073612227659492783937064784264567633881880756561216896 0504161139039063960162022153684941092605387688714837989 5599991120991646464411918568277004574243434021672276445 5893301277815868695250694993646101756850601671453543158 1480105458860564550133203758645485840324029871709348091 0556211671546848477803944756979804263180991756422809873 9987669732376957370158080682290459921236616890259627304 3067931653114940176473769387351409336183321614280214976 3399189835484875625298752423873077559555955465196394401 8218409984124898262367377146722606163364329640633572810 7078875816404381485018841143188598827694490119321296827 1588841338694346828590066640806314077757725705630729400 4929403024204984165654797367054855804458657202276378404 6682337985282710578431975354179501134727362577408021347 6826045022851579795797647467022840999561601569108903845 8245026792659420555039587922981852648007068376504183656 2094555434613513415257006597488191634135955671964965403 2187271602648593049039787489589066127250794828276938953 5217536218507962977851461884327192232238101587444505286 6523802253284389137527384589238442253547265309817157844 7834215822327020690287232330053862163479885094695472004 7952311201504329322662827276321779088400878614802214753 7657810581970222630971749507212724847947816957296142365 8595782090830733233560348465318730293026659645013718375 4288975579714499246540386817992138934692447419850973346 2679332107268687076806263991936196504409954216762784091 4669856925715074315740793805323925239477557441591845821 5625181921552337096074833292349210345146264374498055961 0330799414534778457469999212859999939961228161521931488 8769388022281083001986016549416542616968586788372609587 7456761825072759929508931805218729246108676399589161458 5505839727420980909781729323930106766386824040111304024 7007350857828724627134946368531815469690466968693925472 5194139929146524238577625500474852954768147954670070503 4799958886769501612497228204030399546327883069597624936 1510102436555352230690612949388599015734661023712235478 9112925476961760050479749280607212680392269110277722610 2544149221576504508120677173571202718024296810620377657 8837166909109418074487814049075517820385653909910477594 1413215432844062503018027571696508209642734841469572639 7884256008453121406593580904127113592004197598513625479 6160632288736181367373244506079244117639975974619383584 5749159880976674470930065463424234606342374746660804317 0126005205592849369594143408146852981505394717890045183 5755154125223590590687264878635752541911288877371766374 8602766063496035367947026923229718683277173932361920077 7452212624751869833495151019864269887847171939664976907 0825217423365662725928440620430214113719922785269984698 8477023238238400556555178890876613601304770984386116870 5231055314916251728373272867600724817298763756981633541 5074608838663640693470437206688651275688266149730788657 0156850169186474885416791545965072342877306998537139043 0026653078398776385032381821553559732353068604301067576 0838908627049841888595138091030423595782495143988590113 1858358406674723702971497850841458530857813391562707603 5639076394731145549583226694570249413983163433237897595 5680856836297253867913275055542524491943589128405045226 9538121791319145135009938463117740179715122837854601160 3595540286440590249646693070776905548102885020808580087 8115773817191741776017330738554758006056014337743299012 7286772530431825197579167929699650414607066457125888346 9797964293162296552016879730003564630457930884032748077 1811555330909887025505207680463034608658165394876951960 0440848206596737947316808641564565053004988161649057883 1154345485052660069823093157776500378070466126470602145 7505793270962047825615247145918965223608396645624105195 5105223572397395128818164059785914279148165426328920042 8160913693777372229998332708208296995573772737566761552 7113922588055201898876201141680054687365580633471603734 2917039079863965229613128017826797172898229360702880690 8776866059325274637840539769184808204102194471971386925 6084162451123980620113184541244782050110798760717155683 1540788654390412108730324020106853419472304766667217498 6986854707678120512473679247919315085644477537985379973 2234456122785843296846647513336573692387201464723679427 8700425032555899268843495928761240075587569464137056251 4001179713316620715371543600687647731867558714878398908 1074295309410605969443158477539700943988394914432353668 5392099468796450665339857388878661476294434140104988899 3160051207678103588611660202961193639682134960750111649 8327856353161451684576956871090029997698412632665023477 1672865737857908574664607722834154031144152941880478254 3876177079043000156698677679576090996693607559496515273 6349811896413043311662774712338817406037317439705406703 1096767657486953587896700319258662594105105335843846560 2339179674926784476370847497833365557900738419147319886 2713525954625181604342253729962863267496824058060296421 1463864368642247248872834341704415734824818333016405669 5966886676956349141632842641497453334999948000266998758 8815935073578151958899005395120853510357261373640343675 3471410483601754648830040784641674521673719048310967671 1344349481926268111073994825060739495073503169019731852 1195526356325843390998224986240670310768318446607291248 7475403161796994113973877658998685541703188477886759290 2607004321266617919223520938227878880988633599116081923 5355570464634911320859189796132791319756490976000139962 3444553501434642686046449586247690943470482932941404111 4654092398834443515913320107739441118407410768498106634 7241048239358274019449356651610884631256785297769734684 3030614624180358529331597345830384554103370109167677637 4276210213701354854450926307190114731848574923318167207 2137279355679528443925481560913728128406333039373562420 0160456645574145881660521666087387480472433912129558777 6390696903707882852775389405246075849623157436917113176 1347838827194168606625721036851321566478001476752310393 5786068961112599602818393095487090590738613519145918195 1029732787557104972901148717189718004696169777001791391 9613791417162707018958469214343696762927459109940060084 9835684252019155937037010110497473394938778859894174330 3178534870760322198297057975119144051099423588303454635 3492349826883624043327267415540301619505680654180939409 9820206099941402168909007082133072308966211977553066591 8814119157783627292746156185710372172471009521423696483 0864102592887457999322374955191221951903424452307535133 8068568073544649951272031744871954039761073080602699062 5807602029273145525207807991418429063884437349968145827 3372072663917670201183004648190002413083508846584152148 9912761065137415394356572113903285749187690944137020905 1703148777346165287984823533829726013611098451484182380 8120540996125274580881099486972216128524897425555516076 3716750548961730168096138038119143611439921063800508321 4098760459930932485102516829446726066613815174571255975 4953580239983146982203613380828499356705575524712902745 3977621404931820146580080215665360677655087838043041343 1059180460680083459113664083488740800574127258670479225 8319127415739080914383138456424150940849133918096840251 1639919368532255573389669537490266209232613188558915808 3245557194845387562878612885900410600607374650140262782 4027346962528217174941582331749239683530136178653673760 6421667781377399510065895288774276626368418306801908046 0984980946976366733566228291513235278880615776827815958 8669180238940333076441912403412022316368577860357276941 5417788264352381319050280870185750470463129333537572853 8660588890458311145077394293520199432197117164223500564 4042979892081594307167019857469273848653833436145794634 1759225738985880016980147574205429958012429581054565108 3104629728293758416116253256251657249807849209989799062 0035936509934721582965174135798491047111660791587436986 5412223483418877229294463351786538567319625598520260729 4767407261676714557364981210567771689348491766077170527 7187601199908144113058645577910525684304811440261938402 3224709392498029335507318458903553971330884461741079591 6251171486487446861124760542867343670904667846867027409 1881014249711149657817724279347070216688295610877794405 0484375284433751088282647719785400065097040330218625561 4733211777117441335028160884035178145254196432030957601 8694649088681545285621346988355444560249556668436602922 1951248309106053772019802183101032704178386654471812603 9719068846237085751808003532704718565949947612424811099 9288679158969049563947624608424065930948621507690314987 0206735338483495508363660178487710608098042692471324100 0946401437360326564518456679245666955100150229833079849 6079949882497061723674493612262229617908143114146609412 3415935930958540791390872083227335495720807571651718765 9944985693795623875551617575438091780528029464200447215 3962807463602113294255916002570735628126387331060058910 6524570802447493754318414940148211999627645310680066311 8382376163966318093144467129861552759820145141027560068 9297502463040173514891945763607893528555053173314164570 5049964438909363084387448478396168405184527328840323452 0247056851646571647713932377551729479512613239822960239 4548579754586517458787713318138752959809412174227300352 2965080891777050682592488223221549380483714547816472139 7682096332050830564792048208592047549985732038887639160 1995240918938945576768749730856955958010659526503036266 1597506622250840674288982659075106375635699682115109496 6974458054728869363102036782325018232370845979011154847 2087618212477813266330412076216587312970811230758159821 2486398072124078688781145016558251361789030708608701989 7588980745664395515741536319319198107057533663373803827 2152798849350397480015890519420879711308051233933221903 4662499171691509485414018710603546037946433790058909577 2118080446574396280618671786101715674096766208029576657 7051291209907944304632892947306159510430902221439371849 5606340561893425130572682914657832933405246350289291754 7087256484260034962961165413823007731332729830500160256 7240141851520418907011542885799208121984493156999059182 0118197335001261877280368124819958770702075324063612593 1343859554254778196114293516356122349666152261473539967 4051584998603552953329245752388810136202347624669055816 4389678630976273655047243486430712184943734853006063876 4456627218666170123812771562137974614986132874411771455 2444708997144522885662942440230184791205478498574521634 6964489738920624019435183100882834802492490854030778638 7516591130287395878709810077271827187452901397283661484 2142871705531796543076504534324600536361472618180969976 9334862640774351999286863238350887566835950972655748154 3194019557685043724800102041374983187225967738715495839 9718444907279141965845930083942637020875635398216962055 3248032122674989114026785285996734052420310917978999057 1882194939132075343170798002373659098537552023891164346 7185582906853711897952626234492483392496342449714656846 5912489185566295893299090352392333336474352037077010108 4388003290759834217018554228386161721041760301164591878 0539367447472059985023582891833692922337323999480437108 4196594731626548257480994825099918330069765693671596893 6449334886474421350084070066088359723503953234017958255 7036016936990988671132109798897070517280755855191269930 6730992507040702455685077867906947661262980822516331363 9952117098452809263037592242674257559989289278370474445 2189363203489415521044597261883800300677617931381399162 0580627016510244588692476492468919246121253102757313908 4047000714356136231699237169484813255420091453041037135 4532966206392105479824392125172540132314902740585892063 2175894943454890684639931375709103463327141531622328055 2297297953801880162859073572955416278867649827418616421 8789885741071649069191851162815285486794173638906653885 7642291583425006736124538491606741373401735727799563410 4332688356950781493137800736235418007061918026732855119 1942676091221035987469241172837493126163395001239599240 5084543756985079570462226646190001035004901830341535458 4283376437811198855631877779253720116671853954183598443 8305203762819440761594106820716970302285152250573126093 0468984234331527321313612165828080752126315477306044237 7475350595228717440266638914881717308643611138906942027 9088143119448799417154042103412190847094080254023932942 9454938786402305129271190975135360009219711054120966831 1151632870542302847007312065803262641711616595761327235 1566662536672718998534199895236884830999302757419916463 8414270779887088742292770538912271724863220288984251252 8721782603050099451082478357290569198855546788607946280 5371227042466543192145281760741482403827835829719301017 8883456741678113989547504483393146896307633966572267270 4339321674542182455706252479721997866854279897799233957 9057581890622525473582205236424850783407110144980478726 6919901864388229323053823185597328697809222535295910173 4140733488476100556401824239219269506208318381454698392 3664613639891012102177095976704908305081854704194664371 3122996923588953849301363565761861060622287055994233716 3102127845744646398973818856674626087948201864748767272 7222062676465338099801966883680994159075776852639865146 2533363124505364026105696055131838131742611844201890888 5319635698696279503673842431301133175330532980201668881 7481342988681585577810343231753064784983210629718425184 3855344276201282345707169885305183261796411785796088881 5032960229070561447622091509473903594664691623539680920 1394578175891088931992112260073928149169481615273842736 2642980982340632002440244958944561291670495082358124873 9179964864113348032475777521970893277226234948601504665 2681439877051615317026696929704928316285504212898146706 1953319702695072143782304768752802873541261663917082459 2517001071418085480063692325946201900227808740985977192 1805158532147392653251559035410209284665925299914353791 8253145452905984158176370589279069098969111643811878094 3537152133226144362531449012745477269573939348154691631 1624928873574718824071503995009446731954316193855485207 6657388251396391635767231510055560372633948672082078086 5373494244011579966750736071115935133195919712094896471 7553024531364770942094635696982226673775209945168450643 6238242118535348879893956731878066061078854400055082765 7030558744854180577889171920788142335113866292966717964 3468760077047999537883387870348718021842437342112273940 2557176908196030920182401884270570460926225641783752652 6335832424066125331152942345796556950250681001831090041 1245379015332966156970522379210325706937051090830789479 9990049993953221536227484766036136776979785673865846709 3667958858378879562594646489137665219958828693380183601 1932368578558558195556042156250883650203322024513762158 2046181067051953306530606065010548871672453779428313388 7163139559690583208341689847606560711834713621812324622 7258841990286142087284956879639325464285343075301105285 7138296437099903569488852851904029560473461311382638788 9755178856042499874831638280404684861893818959054203988 9872650697620201995548412650005394428203930127481638158 5303964399254702016727593285743666616441109625663373054 0921951967514832873480895747777527834422109107311135182 8046036347198185655572957144747682552857863349342858423 1187494400032296906977583159038580393535213588600796003 4209754739229673331064939560181223781285458431760556173 3861126734780745850676063048229409653041118306671081893 0311088717281675195796753471885372293096161432040063813 2246584111115775835858113501856904781536893813771847281 4751998350504781297718599084707621974605887423256995828 8925350419379582606162118423687685114183160683158679946 0165205774052942305360178031335726326705479033840125730 5912339601880137825421927094767337191987287385248057421 2489211834708766296672072723256505651293331260595057777 2754247124164831283298207236175057467387012820957554430 5968395555686861188397135522084452852640081252027665557 6774959696266126045652456840861392382657685833846984997 7872670655519185446869846947849573462260629421962455708 5371272776523098955450193037732166649182578154677292005 2126671434632096378918523232150189761260343736840671941 9303774688099929687758244104787812326625318184596045385 3543839114496775312864260925211537673258866722604042523 4910870269580996475958057946639734190640100363619040420 3311357933654242630356145700901124480089002080147805660 3710154122328891465722393145076071670643556827437743965 7890679726874384730763464516775621030986040927170909512 8086309029738504452718289274968921210667008164858339553 7735919136950153162018908887484210798706899114804669270 6509407620465027725286507289053285485614331608126930056 9378541786109696920253886503457718317668688592368148847 5276498468821949739729707737187188400414323127636504814 5311228509900207424092558592529261030210673681543470152 5234878635164397623586041919412969769040526483234700991 1154242601273438022089331096686367898694977994001260164 2276092608234930411806438291383473546797253992623387915 8299848645927173405922562074910530853153718291168163721 9395188700957788181586850464507699343940987433514431626 3303172477474868979182092394808331439708406730840795893 5810896656477585990556376952523265361442478023082681183 1037735887089240613031336477371011628214614661679404090 5186152603600925219472188909181073358719641421444786548 9952858234394705007983038853886083103571930600277119455 8021911942899922722353458707566246926177663178855144350 2182870266856106650035310502163182060176092179846849368 6316129372795187307897263735371715025637873357977180818 4878458866504335824377004147710414934927438457587107159 7315594394264125702709651251081155482479394035976811881 1728247215825010949609662539339538092219559191818855267 8062149923172763163218339896938075616855911752998450132 0671293924041445938623988093812404521914848316462101473 8918251010909677386906640415897361047643650006807710565 6718486281496371118832192445663945814491486165500495676 9826903089111856879869294705135248160917432430153836847 0729289898284602223730145265567989862776796809146979837 8268764311598832109043715611299766521539635464420869197 5673700057387649784376862876817924974694384274652563163 2300555130417422734164645512781278457777245752038654375 4282825671412885834544435132562054464241011037955464190 5811686230596447695870540721419852121067343324107567675 7581845699069304604752277016700568454396923404171108988 8993416350585157887353430815520811772071880379104046983 0695786854739376564336319797868036718730796939242363214 4845035477631567025539006542311792015346497792906624150 8328858395290542637687668968805033317227800185885069736 2324038947004718976193473443084374437599250341788079722 3585913424581314404984770173236169471976571535319775499 7162785663119046912609182591249890367654176979903623755 2865263757337635269693443544004730671988689019681474287 6779086697968852250163694985673021752313252926537589641 5171479559538784278499866456302878831962099830494519874 3963690706827626574858104391122326187940599415540632701 3198989570376110532360629867480377915376751158304320849 8720920280929752649812569163425000522908872646925284666 1046653921714820801305022980526378364269597337070539227 8915351056888393811324975707133102950443034671598944878 6847116438328050692507766274500122003526203709466023414 6489983902525888301486781621967751945831677187627572005 0543979441245990077115205154619930509838698254284640725 5540927403132571632640792934183342147090412542533523248 0219322770753555467958716383587501815933871742360615511 7101312352563348582036514614187004920570437201826173319 4715700867578539336078622739558185797587258744102542077 1054753612940474601000940954449596628814869159038990718 6598056361713769222729076419775517772010427649694961105 6220592502420217704269622154958726453989227697660310524 9808557594716310758701332088614632664125911486338812202 8444069416948826152957762532501987035987067438046982194 2056381255833436421949232275937221289056420943082352544 0841108645453694049692714940033197828613181861888111184 0825786592875742638445005994422956858646048103301538891 1499486935436030221810943466764000022362550573631294626 2960961987605642599639461386923308371962659547392346241 3459779574852464783798079569319865081597767535055391899 1151335252298736112779182748542008689539658359421963331 5028695611920122988898870060799927954111882690230789131 0760361763477948943203210277335941690865007193280401716 3840644987871753756781185321328408216571107549528294974 9362146082155832056872321855740651610962748743750980922 3021160998263303391546949464449100451528092508974507489 6760324090768983652940657920198315265410658136823791984 0906457124689484702093577611931399802468134052003947819 4986620262400890215016616381353838151503773502296607462 7952910384068685569070157516624192987244482719429331004 8548244545807188976330032325258215812803274679620028147 6243182862217105435289834820827345168018613171959332471 1074662228508710666117703465352839577625997744672185715 8161264111432717943478859908928084866949141390977167369 0027775850268664654056595039486784111079011610400857274 4562938425494167594605487117235946429105850909950214958 7931121961359083158826206823321561530868337308381732793 2819698387508708348388046388478441884003184712697454370 9373298362402875197920802321878744882872843727378017827 0080587824107493575148899789117397461293203510814327032 5140903048746226294234432757126008664250833318768865075 6429271605525289544921537651751492196367181049435317858 3834538652556566406572513635750643532365089367904317025 9787817719031486796384082881020946149007971513771709906 1954969640070867667102330048672631475510537231757114322 3174114116806228642063889062101923552235467116621374996 9326932173704310598722503945657492461697826097025335947 5020913836673772894438696400028110344026084712899000746 8077648440887113413525033678773167977093727786821661178 6534423173226463784769787514433209534000165069213054647 6890985050203015044880834261845208730530973189492916425 3229336124315143065782640702838984098416029503092418971 2097160164926561341343342229882790992178604267981245728 5345801338260995877178113102167340256562744007296834066 1984806766158050216918337236803990279316064204368120799 0031626444914619021945822969099212278855394878353830564 6864881655562294315673128274390826450611628942803501661 3366978240517701552196265227254558507386405852998303791 8035043287670380925216790757120406123759632768567484507 9151147313440001832570344920909712435809447900462494313 4550289006806487042935340374360326258205357901183956490 8935434510134296961754524957396062149028872893279252069 6535386396443225388327522499605986974759882329916263545 9733244451637553343774929289905811757863555556269374269 1094711700216541171821975051983178713710605106379555858 8905568852887989084750915764639074693619881507814685262 1332524738376511929901561091897779220087057933964638274 9068069876916819749236562422608715417610043060890437797 6678519661891404144925270480881971498801542057787006521 5940092897776013307568479669929554336561398477380603943 6889588764605498387147896848280538470173087111776115966 3505039979343869339119789887109156541709133082607647406 3057114110988393880954814378284745288383680794188843426 6622207043872288741394780101772139228191199236540551639 5893474263953824829609036900288359327745855060801317988 4071624465639979482757836501955142215513392819782269842 7863839167971509126241054872570092407004548848569295044 8110738087996547481568913935380943474556972128919827177 0207666136024895814681191336141212587838955773571949863 1721084439890142394849665925173138817160266326193106536 6535041473070804414939169363262373767777095850313255990 0957627319573086480424677012123270205337426670531424482 0816813030639737873664248367253983748769098060218278578 6216512738563513290148903509883270617258932575363993979 0557291751600976154590447716922658063151110280384360173 7474215247608515209901615858231257159073342173657626714 2390478279587281505095633092802668458937649649770232973 6413190609827406335310897924642421345837409011693919642 5045912881340349881063540088759682005440836438651661788 0557608956896727531538081942077332597917278437625661184 3198910250074918290864751497940031607038455494653859460 2745244746681231468794344161099333890899263841184742525 7044572517459325738989565185716575961481266020310797628 2541655905060424791140169579003383565748692528007430256 2341949828646791447632277400552946090394017753633565547 1931000175430047504719144899841040015867946179241610016 4547165513370740739502604427695385538343975505488710997 8520540117516974758134492607943368954378322117245068734 4231989878844128542064742809735625807066983106979935260 6933921356858813912148073547284632277849080870024677763 0360555123238665629517885371967303463470122293958160679 2509153217489030840886516061119011498443412350124646928 0288059961342835118847154497712784733617662850621697787 1774382436256571177945006447771837022199910669502165675 7644044997940765037999954845002710665987813603802314126 8369057831904607927652972776940436130230517870805465115 4246939526512710105292707030667302444712597393995051462 8404767431363739978259184541176413327906460636584152927 0190302760173394748669603486949765417524293060407270050 5903950314852292139257559484507886797792525393176515641 6197168443524369794447355964260633391055126826061595726 2170366985064732812667245219890605498802807828814297963 3669674412480598219214633956574572210229867759974673812 6069367069134081559412016115960190237753525556300606247 9832612498812881929373434768626892192397778339107331065 8825681377717232831532908252509273304785072497713944833 3892552081175608452966590553940965568541706001179857293 8139982583192936791003918440992865756059935989100029698 6446097471471847010153128376263114677420914557404181590 8800064943237855839308530828305476076799524357391631221 8860575496738322431956506554608528812019023636447127037 4863442172725787950342848631294491631847534753143504139 2096108796057730987201352484075057637199253650470908582 5139368634638633680428917671076021111598288755399401200 7601394703366179371539630613986365549221374159790511908 3588290097656647300733879314678913181465109316761575821 3514248604422924453041131606527009743300884990346754055 1864067734260358340960860553374736276093565885310976099 4238347382222087292464497684560579562516765574088410321 7313456277358560523582363895320385340248422733716391239 7321599544082842166663602329654569470357718487344203422 7706653837387506169212768015766181095420097708363604361 1105924091178895403380214265239489296864398089261146354 1457153519434285072135345301831587562827573389826889852 3557799295727645229391567477566676051087887648453493636 0682780505646228135988858792599409464460417052044700463 1513797543173718775603981596264750141090665886616218003 8266989961965580587208639721176995219466789857011798332 4406018115756580742841829106151939176300591943144346051 5404771057005433900018245311773371895585760360718286050 6356479979004139761808955363669603162193113250223851791 6720551806592635180362512145759262383693482226658955769 9466049193811248660909979812857182349400661555219611220 7203092277646200999315244273589488710576623894693889446 4950939603304543408421024624010487233287500817491798755 4387938738143989423801176270083719605309438394006375611 6458560943129517597713935396074322792489221267045808183 3137641658182695621058728924477400359470092686626596514 2205063007859200248829186083974373235384908396432614700 0532423540647042089499210250404726781059083644007466380 0208701266642094571817029467522785400745085523777208905 8168391844659282941701828823301497155423523591177481862 8592967605048203864343108779562892925405638946621948268 7110428281638939757117577869154301650586029652174595819 8887868040811032843273986719862130620555985526603640504 6282152306154594474489908839081999738747452969810776201 4871340001225355222466954093152131153379157980269795557 1050850747387475075806876537644578252443263804614304288 9235934852961058269382103498000405248407084403561167817 1705128133788057056434506161193304244407982603779511985 4869455915205196009304127100727784930155503889536033826 1929343797081874320949914159593396368110627557295278004 2548630600545238391510689989135788200194117865356821491 1852820785213012551851849371150342215954224451190020739 3539627400208110465530207932867254740543652717595893500 7163360763216147258154076420530200453401835723382926619 1530835409512022632916505442612361919705161383935732669 3760156914429944943744856809775696303129588719161129294 6818849363386473927476012269641588489009657170861605981 4720446742866420876533479985822209061980217321161423041 9477754990738738567941189824660913091691772274207233367 6350326783405863019301932429963972044451792881228544782 1195353089891012534297552472763573022628138209180743974 8671453590778633530160821559911314144205091447293535022 2308171936635093468658586563148555758624478186201087118 8976065296989926932817870557643514338206014107732926106 3431525337182243385263520217735440715281898137698755157 5745469397271504884697936195004777209705617939138289898 4532742622728864710888327017372325881824465843624958059 2560338105215606206155713299156084892064340303395262263 4514542836786982880742514225674518061841495646861116354 0497189768215422772247947403357152743681940989205011365 3400123846714296551867344153741615042563256713430247655 1252192180357801692403266995417460875924092070046693403 9651017813485783569444076047023254075555776472845075182 6890418293966113310160131119077398632462778219023650660 3740416067249624901374332172464540974129955705291424382 0807609836482346597388669134991978401310801558134397919 4852830436739012482082444814128095443773898320059864909 1595053228579145768849625786658859991798675205545580990 0455646117875524937012455321717019428288461740273664997 8475508294228020232901221630102309772151569446427909802 1908266898688342630716092079140851976952355534886577434 2527753119724743087304361951139611908003025587838764420 6085044730631299277888942729189727169890575925244679660 1897074829609491906487646937027507738664323919190422542 9023531892337729316673608699622803255718530891928440380 5071030064776847863243191000223929785255372375566213644 7400967605394398382357646069924652600890906241059042154 5392790441152958034533450025624410100635953003959886446 6169595626351878060688513723462707997327233134693971456 2855426154676506324656766202792452085813477176085216913 4094652030767339184114750414016892412131982688156866456 1485380287539331160232292555618941042995335640095786495 3409351152664540244187759493169305604486864208627572011 7231952640502309977456764783848897346431721598062678767 1838005247696884084989185086149003432403476742686245952 3958903585821350064509981782446360873177543788596776729 1952611121385919472545140030118050343787527766440276261 8941017576872680428176623860680477885242887430259145247 0739505465251353394595987896197789110418902929438185672 0507096460626354173294464957661265195349570186001541262 3962286413897796733329070567376962156498184506842263690 3678495559700260798679962610190393312637685569687670292 9537116252800554310078640872893922571451248113577862766 4902425161990277471090335933309304948380597856628844787 4414698414990671237647895822632949046798120899848571635 7108783119184863025450162092980582920833481363840542172 0056121989353669371336733392464416125223196943471206417 3754912163570085736943973059797097197266666422674311177 6217640306868131035189911227133972403688700099686292254 6465006385288620393800504778276912835603372548255793912 9852515068299691077542576474883253414121328006267170940 0909822352965795799780301828242849022147074811112401860 7613415150387569830918652780658896682362523937845272634 5304204188025084423631903833183845505223679923577529291 0692504326144695010986108889991465855188187358252816430 2520939285258077969737620845637482114433988162710031703 1513344023095263519295886806908213558536801610002137408 5115448491268584126869589917414913382057849280069825519 5740201818105641297250836070356851055331787840829000041 5525118657794539633175385320921497205266078312602819611 6485809868458752512999740409279768317663991465538610893 7587952214971731728131517932904431121815871023518740757 2221001237687219447472093493123241070650806185623725267 3254073332487575448296757345001932190219911996079798937 3383673242576103938985349278777473980508080015544764061 0535222023254094435677187945654304067358964910176107759 4836454082348613025471847648518957583667439979150851285 8020607820554462991723202028222914886959399729974297471 1553718589242384938558585954074381048826246487880533042 7146301194158989632879267832732245610385219701113046658 7100500083285177311776489735230926661234588873102883515 6264460236719966445547276083101187883891511493409393447 5007302585581475619088139875235781233134227986650352272 5367171230756861045004548970360079569827626392344107146 5848957802414081584052295369374997106655948944592462866 1996355635065262340533943914211127181069105229002465742 3604130093691889255865784668461215679554256605416005071 2766417660568742742003295771606434486062012398216982717 2319782681662824993871499544913730205184366907672357740 0053932662622760323659751718925901801104290384274185507 8948874388327030632832799630072006980122443651163940869 2222074532024462412115580435454206421512158505689615735 6414313068883443185280853975927734433655384188340303517 8229462537020157821573732655231857635540989540332363823 1921989217117744946940367829618592080340386757583411151 8824177439145077366384071880489358256868542011645031357 6333555094403192367203486510105610498727264721319865434 3545040913185951314518127643731043897250700498198705217 6272494065214619959232142314439776546708351714749367986 1865527917158240806510637995001842959387991583501715807 5988378496225739851212981032637937621832245659423668537 6799113140108043139732335449090824910499143325843298821 0339846981417157560108297065830652113470768036806953229 7199059990445120908727577622535104090239288877942463048 3280319132710495478599180196967835321464441189260631526 6181674431935508170818754770508026540252941092182648582 1385752668815558411319856002213515888721036569608751506 3187533002942118682221893775546027227291290504292259787 7106678738400006167721546384412923711935218284998243509 2089180168557279815642185819119749098573057033266764646 0728757430565372602768982373259745084479649545648030771 5981539558277791393736017174229960273531027687194494449 1793978514463159731443535185049141394155732938204854212 3508173912549749819308714396615132942045919380106231421 7741991840601803479498876910515579055548069538785400664 5337598186284641990522045280330626369562649091082762711 5903856995051246529996062855443838330327638599800792922 8466595035512112452840875162290602620118577753137479493 6205549640107300134885315073548735390560290893352640071 3274732621960311773433943673385759124508149335736911664 5412817881714540230547506671365182582848980995121391939 9563324133655677709800308191027204099714868741813466700 6094051021462690280449159646545330107754695413088714165 3125448130611924078211886900560277818242350226961893443 5254763357353648561936325441775661398170393063287216690 5722259745209192917262199844409646158269456380239502837 1216864465617852355651641277128269186886155727162014749 3405227694659571219831494338162211400693630743044417328 4786101777743837977037231795255434107223445512555589998 6461838767649039724611679590181000350989286412041951635 5110876320426761297982652942588295114127584126273279079 8807559751851576841264742209479721843309352972665210015 6625145529947451276315509176367302594621329301904028379 5424632325855030109670692272022707486341900543830265068 1214142135057154175057508639907673946335146209082888934 9383764393992569006040673114220933121959362029829723511 6325938677224147791162957278075239505625158160313335938 2311500518626890530658368129988108663263271980611271548 8587980934879129137074982305759290918629391950147211975 8606727009254771802575033773079939713453953264619526999 6596385654917590458333585799102012713204583903200853878 8816336376851820837278851311752277696097879621423721625 4521459128183179821604411131167140691482717098101545778 1939202311563871950805024679725792497605772625913328559 7263712112019057207714091486450740949267180358151575715 1405039761096384675556929897038354731410022380258346876 7350129775413279532060971154506484212185936490997917766 8747744818828706323155158650328981642282882327468661065 9273219790716238464215348985247621678905026099804526648 3929542357287343977680495774091449538391575565485459058 9764951985138010079580107837599457752991967005476022525 5203445398871253878017196071816407812484784725791240782 4544361682345239570689514272269750431873633263011103053 4233358216093331912188066082683414289104151732472160533 5584999322454873077882290525232423486153152097693846104 2582849714963475341837562003014915703279685301868631572 4884015266398356895636346574353217834931998255421173084 6774529708583950761645822963032442432823773745051702856 0698067889521768198156710781633405266759539424926280756 9683261074953233905362230908070814559198373553777487420 2903901814293731152933464446815121294509759653430628421 5319445727118614900017650558177095302468875263250119705 2094761594167687277844720001927891372518416228577837922 8443908430118112149636642465903363419454065718354477191 2446621259392656620306888520055599121235363718226922531 7814587925937504414489339816086579008761650246351970458 2889548179375668104647461410514249887025213993687050937 2305447734112641354892806841059107716677821238332810262 1855877513127211793444482014404257450830639447383637939 0628300897330624138061458941422769474793166571762318247 2168350678076487573420491557628217583972975134478990696 5895325489403356156131674032764724692125057591162515296 5456854463349811431767025729566184477548746937846423373 7238981920662048511894378868224807279352022501796545343 7572741639107919729529508129429222053477173041844779156 7399173841831171036252439571615271466900581470000263301 0452643547865903290733205468338872078735444762647925297 6901709120078741837367350877133769776834963442524199499 5138831507487753743384945825976556099655595431804092017 8497184685497370696212088524377013853757681416632722412 6344239821529416453780004925072627651507890850712659970 3670872669276430837722968598516912230503746274431085293 4305273078865283977335246017463527703205938179125396915 6210636376258829375713738407544064689647831007045806134 4673127159119460843593582598778283526653115106504162329 5329047772174083559349723758552138048305090009646676088 3015406128243087406455944318534137552201663058121110334 5312074508682433943215904359443031243122747138584203039 0106070940315235556172767994160020393975099897629335325 8555756248089966918298642226775023601932579747267425782 1111973470940235745722227121252685238429587427350156366 0093188045493338989741571490544182559738080871565281430 1026704602843168192303925352977957658624143927015497408 7927313105163611913757700892956482332364829826302460797 5875767745377160102490804624301856524161756655600160859 1215345562676021926899828553778725831451440826545834844 0947846317877737479465358016996077940556870119232860804 1130904629350871827125934668712766694873899824598527786 4995691654640294589350649643358098247659651651420909867 5520380830920323048734270346828875160407154665383461961 1223013759451579252696743642531927390036038608236450762 6988274976187235754767628899507521148048525279508450339 5857083813047693788132112367428131948795022806632017002 2460331989671970649163741175854851878484012054844672588 8514015627250198217190669608126277854859648183696214107 2171421498636191877475450965030895709947093433785698167 4465828267911940611956037845397855839240761276344105766 7510243075598145527861678159496570625597550743065210853 0159790807334373607943286675789053348366955548680391343 3720156498834220893399971641479746938696905480089193067 1380571715058573071488156499207140867582596028760564597 8242377024246980532805663278704192676846711626687946348 6950464507420219373945259262668613552940624781361206202 6364981999994984051438682852589563422643287076632993048 9172340072547176418868535137233266787792173834754148002 2803392997357936152412755829569276837231234798989446274 3304545667900620324205163962825884430854383072014956721 0646053323853720314324211260742448584509458049408182092 7639140008540422023556260218564348994145439950410980591 8179488826280520664410863190016885681551692294862030107 3889718100770929059048074909242714101893354281842999598 8169660993836961644381528877214085268088757488293258735 8099056707558170179491619061140019085537448827262009366 8560447559655747648567400817738170330738030547697360978 6543859382187220583902344443508867499866506040645874346 0053318274362961778625180818931443632512051070946908135 8644051922951293245007883339878842933934243512634336520 4385812912834345297308652909783300671261798130316794385 5357262969987403595704584522308563900989131794759487521 2639707837594486113945196028675121056163897600888009274 6115860800207803341591451797073036835196977766076373785 3330120241201120469886092093390853657732223924124490515 3278095095586645947763448226998607481329730263097502881 2103517723124465095349653693090018637764094094349837313 2513218620802148099226855029484546618147155574447096695 3017769043427203189277060471778452793916047228153437980 3539679861424370956683221491465438014593829277393396032 7540480095522318166673803571839327570771420467238386246 1780397629237713120958078936384144792980258806552212926 2093623930637313496640186619510811583471173312025805866 7276399927635790780638188130691563662741254312595899361 1964762610140556350339952314032311381965623632719896183 7254845333702062563464223952766943568376761368711962921 8187545760816170530315907288287007123136663087227549186 6139577373054606599743781098764980241401124214277366808 2751390959313404155826266789510846776118665957660165998 1780894149857549762843878561002637965431783136340251358 1416115190209649913354873313111502270068193013592959597 1640197196053625033558479980963488718039111612813595968 5654788683258564378961731597620024196215528962979048198 2219946226948713746244472909345647002853769495885959160 6789282491054412515996300781368367490209374915732896270 0286568293444313423473512392982591667395034259958689706 9726733258273590312128874666045146148785034614282776599 1608090398652575717263081833494441820193533385071292345 7743755793440621787113300631060033240539916936826037461 7663856575887758020122936635327026710068126182517291460 8202541892885935244491070138206211553827793565296914576 5020486432828655579347072096348073726921411868954673227 6775133569019015372366903686538916129168888787640752549 3494249733427181178892759931596719354758988097924525262 3636590363200708544407845447973482918020820449266706344 2043755532505052752283377888704080403353192340768563010 9347772125639088640413101073817853338316038135280828119 0408325644018420537467929926220376987180180611226244909 0924264198582086175117711378905160914038157500336642415 6095216328197122335023167422600567941281406217219641842 7057843289598028823350598282081966662490358577899403331 5227481777695284368163008853176969478369058067106482808 3598046698841098135158654906933319522394363287923990534 8109878302745001720654336990661177845543646877236318444 6476806914282800455107468664539280539940910875493916609 5731619715033166968309929466349142798780842257220697148 8755806374803088629951184731871247772919100702275888934 8693945628951580296537215040960310776128983126358996489 3410247036036645058687287589051406841238124247386385427 9082827338279733268855049358743031602747490631295723497 4261122151741715313361862241091386950068883589896234927 6317316478340077460886655598733382113829928776911495492 1841920877716060684728746736818861675072210172611038306 7178785669481294878504894306308616994879870316051588410 8282351274153538513365895332948629494495061868514779105 8046960390693726626703865129052011378108586161888869479 5760741358553458515176805197333443349523012039577073962 3771316030242887200537320998253008977618973129817881944 6717311606472314762484575519287327828251271824468078242 1521646956781929409823892628494376024885227900362021938 6696482215628093605373178040863727268426696421929946819 2149087017075333610947913818040632873875938482695355830 7739576144799727000347288018278528138950321798634521611 1066608839314053226944905455527867894417579202440021450 7801920998044613825478058580484424164047750315360549065 9143007815837243012313751156228401583864427089071828481 6757527123846782459534334449622010096071051370608461801 1875431207254913349942476171156333214089346091565615506 0031738421870157022610310191660388706466143889773631878 0940711527528174689576401581047016965247557740891644568 6777171585005832699434016772021567677240681283665652641 2298243946513319735919970940327593850266955747023181320 3243716420586141033606524536939160050644953060161267822 6489424373971667176612310489750318857321655549883421218 0284691252908610148552781527762562375045637576949773433 6846015607727035509629049392487088406281067943622418704 7470083688426710225583024035998416459511224852726336326 4511401739524808619463584078375355688562231711552094722 3065437092606797351000565549381224575483728545711797393 6157561676416928958052572975223385586113883221711073622 6581621884244317885748879810902665379342666421699091405 6536432249301334867988154886628665052346997235574738424 8305904236771432787923164224038777643301926001922847783 1383763253612102533693581262408686669973827597736568222 7907215832478888642369346396164363308730139814211430306 0087306661648036789840913359262934023043249749268878316 4360268101130957071614191283068657732353263965367739031 7661361315965553584999398600565155921936759977717933019 7446881483711032065036931928945214026509154651843099365 5349333718342529843367991593941746622390038952767381333 0617747629574943868716978453767219493506590875711917720 8754771071899379608947745126547575018711948707387367858 9020061737332107569330221632062843206567119209695058576 1173961632326217708945426214609858410237813215817727602 2227381334954104810030732751077999489919779638835307344 4345753297591426376840544226478421606312276964696715647 3999043715903323906560726644116438605404838847161912109 0087010191307260710441141432419767968285478855247794764 8180295973604943970047959604029274629920357209976195014 0348315380947714601056333446998820822120587281510729182 9712119178764248803546723169165418522567292344291871281 6323259696541354858957713320833991128877591722611527337 9010341362085614577992398778325083550730199818459025958 3559892605532996737704917224549353296833000022301815172 2657578752405883224908582128008974790932610076257877042 8656006996176212176845478996440705066241710213327486796 2374302291553582007801411653480656474882306150033920689 8379476625503654982280532966286211793062843017049240230 1985719978948836897183043805182174419147660429752437251 6834354112170386313794114220952958857980601529387527537 9903093887168357209576071522190027937929278630363726876 5822681241993384808166021603722154710143007377537792699 0695871212892880190520316012858618254944133538207848834 6531163265040764242839087012101519423196165226842200371 1230464300673442064747718021353070124098860353399152667 9238711017062218658835737812109351797756044256346949997 8725112544085452227481091487430725986960204027594117894 2581281882159952359658979181144077653354321757595255536 1581280011638467203193465072968079907939637149617743121 1940202129757312516525376801735910155733815377200195244 4543620071848475663415407442328621060997613243487548847 4345396659813387174660930205350702719529839432714253711 5576660002578442303107342955153394506048622276496668762 4079324353192992639253731076892135352572321080889819339 1686682789482811704726245019484097009757609209837240900 7471797334078814182519584259809624174761013825264395513 5259311885045636264188300338539652435997416931322894719 8783084276004013680747039040972384739458348961865397905 9411859931035616843686921948538205578039577388136067954 9900085123259442529724486666766834641402189915944565309 4234406506678519484177667794704720419588220432953803263 1053749488312218039127967844610013972675389219511911783 6587662528083690053249004597410947068772912328214304635 3372835199536482743258331191444590178096077828835837301 1185754365995898272453192531058811502630754257149394302 4453931870179923608166611305426253995833897942971602070 3387678150330102801200959972522222808014235710947603519 2554443492998676781789104555906301595380976187592035893 7341978962358931125983902598310267193304189215109689156 2250696591198283234555030590817307351955037216658702880 5399213857603703537710517802128012956684198414036287272 5623214428754302210909472721073474134975514190737043318 2766261772759968888260272252471336833534528166927795913 2886138176634985772893690096574956228710302436259077241 2219094300871755692625758065709912016659622436080242870 0245473620363948412559548817272724736534677836472019183 0399871762703751572464992228946793232269361917764161461 8795613956699567783068290316589699430767333508234990790 6241002025061340573443006957454746821756904416515406365 8468046369262127421107539904218871612761778701425886482 5775223889184599523376292377915585744549477361295525952 2265786364621183775984737003479714082069941455807190802 1359073226923310083175951065901912129479540860364075735 8750205890208704579670007055262505811420663907459215273 3094068236494415908910092202966805233252661989113118420 1629163107689408472356436680818216865721968826835840278 5500782804043453710183651096951782335743030504852653738 0735310741859177056103973950626403554422751561011072617 7937063472380499066692216197119425912044508464174638358 9938239946517395509000859479990136026674261494290066467 1150671754221770387745076735637421547829059110126191575 5587023895700140511782264698994491790830179547587676016 8094100135837613578591356924455647764464178667115391951 3576961048649224900834467154863830544779143300976804868 7834818467273375843689272431044740680768527862558516509 2088263813233623148733336714764520450876627614950389949 5048095604609896043291233583488599902945264002849942808 7862403981181488476730121675416110662999555366819312328 7425702063738352020086863691311733469731741219153633246 7453256308713473027921749562270146873258678917345583799 6435135880095935087755635624881049385299900767513551352 7792412429277488565888566513247302514710210575352516511 8148509027504768455182520963318990685276144351382136621 5236889057878669943228881602837748203550601602989400911 9713850179871683633744139275973644017007014763706655703 5043381211135764150184518214136198234951596010647527125 7593518530433287553778305750956742544268471221961870917 8560783936144511383335649103256405733898667178123972237 5193164306170138595394743678433926709867124522111896908 4023632741149660124348309892994173803058841716661307304 0067588380432111555379440605497721705942821514886165672 7712409033877277456290971101348851843741186956554497457 3684521806698291104505800429988795389902780438359628240 9421860556287788428802127553884803728640019441614257499 9042720095952046541705981049899675045119364711727722204 3610261407975080968697517660023718774834801612031023468 0567112644766123747627852190241202569943534716226660893 6752198331118135111465038548950251206557726361454736044 2685949807439693233129712737715734709971395229118265348 5155587137336629120242714302503763269501350911612952993 7858646813072264860082708813335381937036825988678933212 3832705329762585738279009782646054559855513183668884462 8265133798491667839409761353766251798258249663458771950 1243840403591408492097337546424744881761840700235695801 7741017769692507781489338667255789856458985105689196092 4398841569280696983352240225634570497312245269354193837 0048431833571965166267215755241934019330990183193091965 8292096965624766768365964701959575473934551433741370876 1517323677204227385674279170698204549953095918872434939 5240944416789988463198455048523936629720797774528143994 1825678945779571255242682608994086331737153889626288962 9402112108884427376568624527612130371017300785135715404 5330415079594477761435974378037424366469732471384104921 2431413890357909241603640631403814983148190525172093710 3964026808994832572297954564042701757722904173234796073 6187878899133183058430693948259613187138164234672187308 4513387721908697510494284376932502498165667381626061594 1768252509993741672883951744066932549653403101452225316 1890092353764863784828813442098700480962271712264074895 7193900291857330746010436072919094576799461492929042798 1687729426487729952858434647775386906950148984133924540 3941446802636254021186143170312511175776428299146445334 0892097696169909837265236176874560589470496817013697490 9523072082682887890730190018253425805343421705928713931 7379931424108526473909482845964180936141384758311361305 7610846236683723769591349261582451622155213487924414504 1756848064120636520170386330129532777699023118648020067 5569056822950163549319923059142463962170253297475731140 9422018019936803502649563695586642590676268568737211033 9156793839895765565193177883000241613539562437777840801 7488193730950206999008908993280883974303677365955248913 0015663329407790713961546453408879151030065132193448667 3248275907946807879819425019582622320395131252014109960 5312606965554042486705499867869230217469890095478507256 7297879476988883109348746442640071818316033165551153427 6155622405474473378049246214952133258527698847336269182 6491743389878247892784689188280546699823036899397834137 4758702580571634941356843392939606819206177333179173820 8562436433635359863494496890781064019674074436583667071 5869245211829978938040771375012908586465789057714268335 8276897855471768718442772612050926648610205153564284063 2368481807287940717127966820060727559555904040233178749 4473464547606281895415121391629184442976510669479693540 1686601005519607768733539651161493093757096855455938151 3789569039251014953265628147011998326992200066392875374 7131352364215892651262040728877165783584052196460541054 3544364216656224456504299901025658692727914275293117208 2793937751326106052881235373451068372939893580871243869 3859343891757133763007203197608166044646839377258069092 3729752348670291691042636926209019960520412102407764819 0316014085863558427609537086558164273995349346546314504 0401995285372520049578052546562511541092524379913262627 1360909940290226206283675213230506518393405745011209934 1464918433323646569371725914489324159006242020612885732 9261335968087265000456282845575745965921205303413101118 2750130696150983551563200431078460190656549380654252522 9161991819959602752327702249855738824899882707465936355 7685825605180689642853768507720122203479209939361792682 0659014216561592530673794456894907085326356819683186177 2268249911472615732035807646298116244013316737892788689 2290325933498617970219949819257396176730758344170985592 2217017182571277753449150820527843090461946083521740200 5838672849709411023266953921445461066215006410674740207 0091899119513764669044812672536915371622907913854039375 6007783515337416774794210038400230895185099454877903934 6122220865060160500351776264831611153325587705073541279 2499098593734737870811942530551214369797499149518605359 2040383023571635272763087469321962219006426088618367610 3346002255477477813641012691906569686495012688376296907 2339612762872230411418136100602640440300359969889199458 2739762411461374480405969706257676472376606554161857469 0527229238228275186799156983390747671146103022776606020 0612468764777288190967916133540198814027579921741676787 9923160396356949285151363364721954061117176738737255572 8522940054361785176502307544693869307873499110352182532 9297260445532107978877114498988709115112372506042387537 3484125708606406905205845212275453384800820530245045651 7669518576913200042816758054924811780519832646032445792 8297301291053183856368212062155312886685649565126138922 6136706409395333457052698695969235035309422454386527867 7673027540402702246384483553239914751363441044050092330 3612714960813554905315390210022995957565837053812619656 8314428605795669662215472169562087001372776853696084070 4833325132793112232507148630206951245395003735723346807 0946564830892098015348787056334910923660575540508641115 2144148143463043727327104502776866195310785832333485784 0297160925215326092558932655600672124359464255065996771 7703884453961816328796144608177892721718369088801267782 0743010642252463480745430047649288555340906218515365435 5474125476152769772667769772777058315801412185688011705 0283652755432148034880044429799980621579045641619572127 8450892848980642649742709057912906921780729876947797511 2447305991406050629946894280931034216416629935614828130 9988707452927160484336308184041264696379258430941854422 1635908457614607855856247381493142707826621518554160387 0206876980461747400808324343665382354555109449498431093 4947599446726736653525176627067721941831919771963780157 0216993367508376005716345464367177672338758864340564487 1566964321041282595645349841388412890420682047007615596 9168430389993483667935425492103281133631847225923055543 8305820694167562999201337317548912203723034907268106853 4454035993561823576312837767640631013125335212141994611 8693508331765878520471123643312267651299641713252175135 5326186768194233879036546890800182713528358488844411176 1234101179918709236507184857856221021104009776994453121 7950224795780695065329659403839873699072407976790408267 9400761872954783596349279390457697366164340535979221928 5870574957481696694062334272619733518136626063735982575 5524965098072601236682836059283418558480269584137725589 7088378994291054980033111388460340193916612218669605849 1571485733568286149500019097591125218800396419762163559 3757437180114805594422987304181968080856472657135476128 3162920044988031540210553059707666636274932830891688093 2359290081787411985738317192616728834918402429721290434 9655269427264025596414635259143484006758676903503823205 7293413298159353304444649682944136732344215838076169483 1219333119819061096142952201536170298575105594326461468 5054526849757648078080092213358113781977492717685450755 3832876887447459159373116247060109124460982942484128752 0224462594477638749491997840446829257360968534549843266 5368628444893657041118177938064416165312236002149187687 6946739840751717630751684985635920148689294310594020245 7969622924566644881967576294349535326382171613395757790 7663707645695702597388004384158058943361371065518599876 0075492418721171488929522173772114608115434498266547987 2580056674724051122007383459271575727715218589946948117 9406444663994323700442911407472181802248258377360173466 8530074498556471542003612359339731291445859152288740871 9508708632218837288262822884631843717261903305777147651 5641438223067918473860391476831081413582757558536435977 2165002827780371342286968878734979509603110889919614338 6664068450697420787700280509367203387232629637856038653 2164323488155575570184690890746478791224363755566686780 6761054495501726079114293083128576125448194444947324481 9093795369008206384631678225064809531810406570254327604 3857035059228189198780658654121842992172737209551032422 5107971807783304260908679427342895573555925272380551144 0438001239041687716445180226491681641927401106451622431 1017000566911217331894234005479596846698042980173625704 0673328212996215368488140410219446342464622074557564396 0452985313071409084608499653767803793201899140865814662 1753193376659701143306086250098295669176388460567629729 3146491149370462446935198403953444913514119366793330193 6617663652555149174982307987072280860859626112660504289 2969665356525166888855721122768027727437089173896397722 5756489053340103885593112567999151658902501648696142720 7005916056166159702451989051832969278935550303934681219 7615821839804839605625230914626384473862960398489243861 8729850777592879272206855480721049781765328621018747676 6897248841139560349480376727036316921007350834073865261 6845074824964485974281349364803724261167042668708319250 4099761531907685577032742178501000644198412420739640013 9603601583810565928413684574119102736420274163723488214 5241013477165296031284086584197879511165115298278146203 7913985500639996032659124852530849369031313010079997719 1362230866011099929142871249388541612038020411340188887 2196934779044975274542880728035093058287544207551348166 6092787935356652125562013998824962847872621443236285367 6502591450468377635282587652139156480972141929675549384 3755826002531685363567313792624758780494459441834291727 5698837622626184636545274349766241113845130548144983631 1789784489732076719508784158618879692955819733250699951 4026015116755297505754378102422389579257865621284327312 0220071673057406928686936393018676595825132649914595026 0917069347519408975357464016830811798846452473618956056 4794263580705625632811892696630264795359510971276591362 3318086692153578860781275991053717140220450618607537486 6306350591483916467656723205714516886170790984695932236 7249467375830996070425892204815507991327520885837811176 8521426933478692189524062265792104362034885292626798401 3953216458791151579050460579710838983371864038024417511 3472264725470107947939969535546696197267632552299146549 3349966323418595145036098034409221220671256769872342794 0708857070474293173329188523896721971353924492426178641 1886377909628144869178694681775917171506691114800207594 3201206196963779510322708902956608556222545260261046073 6131368869009281721068198618553780982018471154163630326 2656992834241550236009780464171085255376127289053350455 0613568414377585442967797701466029438768722511536380119 1758154028120818255606485410787933598921064427244898618 9616294134180012951306836386092941000831366733721530083 5269623573717533073865333820484219030818644918409372394 4033405244909554558016406460761581010301767488475017661 9086929460987692016912021816882910408707095609514704169 2114702741339005225334083481287035303102391969997859741 3908593605433599697075604460134242453682496098772581311 0247327985620721265724990034682938868723048955622532044 6360263985422525841646432427161141981780248259556354490 7219226583863662663750835944314877635156145710745528016 1596770484427141944351832756984075526779264112617652506 1596523545718795667317091331935876162825592078308018520 6890151504713340386100310055914817852110384754542933389 1884441205179439699701941126951195265649195941899754183 9323464742429070271887522353439367363366320030723274703 7407123982562024662651974090199762452056198557625760008 7081730832883443818310700545144935458854226785785519153 7229237955549433341017442016960009069641561273229777022 1217951868376359082255128816470021992348864043959153018 4640047143211863606225270115411222838027785389110984902 0134274101412155976996543887719748537643115822983853312 3071751132961904559007938064276695819014842627991221792 9479873489018684716765038273285520590829845298062592503 5212845192592798659350613296194679625237397256558415785 3744567558998032405492186962888490332560851455344391660 2262577755129162007727968526293879375304541810807292858 9198971538179734349618723292761474785019261145041327487 3242970583408471112333746274617274626582415324271059322 5062553023147387592517247873228814914559156050363345754 2423377916037495250249302235148196138116256391141561032 6844958072508273431765944054098269765269344579863479709 7431244982719331138638731596363612186234972614095560799 2062831699942007205481152535339394607685001990988655386 1433495781650089961649079678142901148387645682174914075 6237676184537751440314754112067601607264605568592577993 2207033733339891636950434669069482843662998003741452762 7716547623825546170883189810868806847853705536480469350 9588180253605297407935386765111950793732820831462689600 7107517552061443378411454995013643244632819334638905093 6545714506900864483440180428363390513578157273973334537 2842633721740657757710798305175557210367959769018899584 9413019599957301790124019390868135658553966194137179448 7632079868800371607303220547423572266896801882123424391 8859841689722776521940324932273147936692340048489760590 3795809469604175427961378255378122394764614783292697654 5162290281701100437846038756544151739433960048915318817 5766505009516974024156447712936566142539493688842305174 0012992055685428985389794266995677702708914651373689220 6104415481662156804219838476730871787590279209175900695 2734566820265133731115180001814341209626016586298210766 6352336177400783778342370915264406305407180784335806107 2961105550020415131696373046849213356837265400307509829 0893646120478911147530370498939528334578240828173864413 2271000296831194020332345642082647327623383029463937899 8375836554559919340866235090967961134004867027123176526 6637107787251118603540375544874186935197336566217723592 2939677646325156202348757011379571209623772343137021203 1004965152111976013176419408203437348512852602913334915 1250831198028501778557107253731491392157091051309650598 8599993156086365547740355189816673353588004821466509974 1433761182777723351910741217572841592580872591315074606 0256349037772633739144613770380213183474473011130326702 9691733504770163210661622783002726928336558401179141944 7808748253360714403296252285775009808599609040936312635 6213281620714534061042241120830100085872642521122624801 4264751942618432585338675387405474349107271004975428115 9466017136122590440158991600229827801796035194080046513 5347526987776095278399843680869089891978396935321799801 3913544255271791022539701081063214304851137829149851138 1969143043497500189980681644412123273328307192824362406 7331965546926778511931527751134464689055042481133614349 8460484905125834568326644152848971397237604032821266025 3516693914082049947320486021627759791771234751097502403 0789357599377150950217516935558270725339118923340702238 3207758580213717477837877839101523413209848942345961369 2340497998279304144463162707214796117456975719681239291 9137409829258055619552074342432959828989805292333664154 1925636738068949420147124134052507220406179435525255522 5008748790086568314542835167750542294803274783044056438 5815919526667582829297052261276287110401348017872248017 8968405240792436058274246744307672164527031345135416764 9668901274786801010295133862698649748212118629040337691 5685762406992963724930972016287072001898354236903641492 7023696193854737248032985504511208919287982987446786412 9159417531675602533435310626745254507114181483239880607 2971402347255207134907983989823552687239509093656678789 9238371257897624875599044322889538837731734894112275707 1410959790047919301046740750411435381782464630795989555 6389918847737813413470702467473621120489862269918885174 5625173251934135203811586335012391305444191007362844756 7514161050410973505852762044489190978901984315485280533 9857778443139338839943104444656692445508859463140817512 2033139068159659251054685801313383815217641821043342978 8826119630443111388796258746090226130900849975430395771 2432306169062629194039214397402708947776637024881554993 2245882597902063125743691094639325280624164247686849545 5324938017639371615636847859823715902385421265840615367 2286071317026747401311452610637653833903159219434698176 0535838031061288785205154693363924108846763200956708971 8367490578163085158138161966882222047570437590614338040 7258538620835651769984267745231958241826836982701602374 1493836349662935157685406139734274647089968561817016055 1104880971554859118617189668025973541705423985135560018 7203350790609464212711439931960465274240508822253597734 8151913543857125325854049394601086579379805862014336607 8825219717809025817370870916460452727977153509910340736 4250203863867182205228796944583876529479510486607173902 2932745542678566977686593992341683412227466301506215532 0502655341460995249356050854921756549134830958906536175 6938176374736441833789742297007035452066631709296075919 8962773242309025239744386101426309868773391388251868431 6501027964911497737582888913450341148865948670215492101 0843280807834280894172980089832975369406449699031253998 6391958160146899522088066228540841486427478628197554662 9278814621607171381880180840572084715868906836919393381 8642784545379567192723979723646516675920110579956639625 9853551276355876814021340982901629687342985079247184605 6874828331381259161962476156902875901072733103299140623 8646083333786382579263023915900035576090324772813388873 3917809696660146961503175422675112599331552967421333630 0222964906480934582008181061802100227664580400278213336 7585730190113717546727630590443531313190360924890972464 2792845554991349000518029570708291905255678188991389962 5138662319380053611346224294610248954072404857123256628 8889317221164329478161905548680549434410340906807160880 2822795968695013364381426825217047287086301013730115523 6861416908375675747637239763185757038109443390564564468 5241830281481079983769185121272019350440418046047216269 3944578837709010597469321972055811407877598977207200968 9382249303236830515862657281114637996983137517937623215 1112523497343052406221052442343537329056551634066695061 6589287821870775679417608071297378133518711793165003315 5523822487730653444179453415395202424449703410120874072 1881093882681675120422994049481794494727328947701115741 3944122845552182842492224065875268917227278060711675404 6973008037039618787796694882555614674384392570115829546 6613586786718976612973112672000729715536130275035561678 1776544228744211472988161480270524380681765357327557860 2505847084013208837932816008769081300492491473682517035 3822196190390149995234953871059973511434782923394991879 3660869230137559636853237380670359114424326856151210940 4259582639301678017128669239283231057658851714020211196 9570647998140315056330451415644146231637638099044028162 5691757648914256971416359843931743327023781233693804301 2892626375382667795034169334323607500248175741808750388 4750949394548962097404854426356371649959499209808842947 9036366629752600324385635294584472894454716620929749549 6616877414120882130477022816116456044007236351581149729 7392189667373826472047226422212420165601502849713063327 9581430251601369482556701478093579088965713492615816134 6901806965089556310121218491805847922720691871696316330 0448580201028606578585912699746376617414639341595695395 5420331462802651895116793807457331575984608617370268786 7602943677780500244673391332431669880354073232388281847 5010516413311895370364884226902704780527424906034920829 5475505400345716018407257453693814553117535421072655783 5615499874447480427323457880061873149341566046352979779 4550753593047956872093167245365472083816858556060438019 7703076424608348987610134570939487700294617579206195254 9255757109038525171488525265671045349813419803390641529 8763436954202560802776144219143189213939088345431317696 8510184010384447234894886952098194353190650655535461733 5814045544837884752526253949665869992058417652780125341 0338964698186424300341467913806190280596078548880107897 0551694621522877309010446746249797999262712095168477956 8482583341402266477210843362437593741610536734041954738 9641978954253350363018614009515347669614762556518738232 9246854735693580289601153679178730355315937836308224861 5177770541577576561759358512016692943111138863582159667 6188303261041646517148469793854226216871614001223782137 7977413126897726671299202592201740877007695628347393220 1088159356286281928563571893384958850603853158179760679 4798408783609759601497334205727046035217906056476032855 6927627349518220323614411258418242624771201203577638889 5974318232827871314608053533574494297621796789034568169 8895535185044783256163807094769516990862471000197488092 0500952194363237871976487033922381154036347548862684595 6159755193765410115014067001226927474393888589943859730 2454148010612359080362745852884935632515853843832424932 5266608758890831870070910023737710657698505643392885433 7658342596750653715005333514489908293887737352051459333 0496265314151413861244379358850709446880454869753581702 1290849078734780681436632332281941582734567135644317153 7967818058195852464840084032909981943781718177302317003 9897330504953873561162610239994332597801268934326055847 1027876490107092344388463401173555686590358524491937018 1041626208504299258697435817098133894045934471937493877 6242324098528327622666049423851297094532455862521036008 2928664972417491914198896612955807677097959479530601311 9159011773943104209049079424448868513086844493705909026 0061206494257447103535476578592427081304106185462198818 3009063458818703875585627491158737542106466795134648758 6771543838018521348281915812462599335160198935595167968 9328522058247994210345127158771633452229954188396804488 3552975336128683722593539007920166694133909116875880398 8828869216002373257361588207163516271332810518187602104 8521806755266486739089009071951380586267351243122156916 3790227732870541084203784152568328871804698795251307326 6340278519059417338920358540395677035611329354482585628 2876106106982297214209619935093313121711878910787668720 4454887608941017479864713788246215395593333327556200943 9580434537919782280590395959927436913793778664940964048 7778417483364326840262829324062600819080818043909145563 5193685606304508914228964521998779884934747772913279726 6027658401667890136490508741142126861969862044126965282 9810870454798615595453380212011556469799767857389201862 4359932677768945406050821883822790983362716712449002676 1178498264377033002081844590009717235204331994708242098 7715144497510170556430295428218196700092025156158441742 0593365814813490269311151709387226002645863056132560579 2560927332265579346280805683443921373688405650434307396 5740610177793701414246154930707413608054421002956000956 6358897789926763051771878194370676149821756418659011616 0865408635391513039201316805769034172596453692350806417 4465623515239290504094799531840748621512105618338545661 7665260639371365880252166622357613220194170137266496607 3252010771947931265282763302413805164907174565964853748 3546691945235803153019691604809946068149040378198297323 6093008713576079862142542209641900436790547904993007837 2421581954535418371129368658430553842717628035279128821 1293083515756565999447417884383815651484342298587042455 9243469329523282180350833372628379183021659183618155421 7157448465778420134329982594566884558266171979012180849 4803324487872581837748055222681510113717453684178702802 7445244290547451823467491956418855124442133778352142386 5979925988203287085109338386829906571994614906290257427 6860388505110326385445404191849588665385450405713236296 8106914681484786965916686184275679846004186876229805556 2963045953227923051616721591968675849523635298935788507 7460815373214546429847923105116763577494946229525694976 6035947396243099534331040499420967788382700271447849406 9037073249106444151696053256560586778757417472110827435 7743151940607579835636291433263978122189462874477981198 0722564671466405485013100965678631488009030374933887536 4183165134982546694673316118123364854397649325026179549 3572043054021829748712511074040116114058999110930624923 1281311634054926257135672181862893278613883371802853505 6503591952741400869510926167541476792668032109237467087 2136062783329223864136195941213392780361182763241060047 4097111104814000362334271451448333464167546635469973149 4756643423659493496845884551524150756376605086632827424 7941360628760412906449138285194564026431532258586240431 4183866959063324506300039221319264762596269151090445769 5301444054618037857503036686212462278639752746667870121 0033929848733750144756003221006223580293437749550320370 1273846816306102657030087227546296679688089058712767636 1066225722352229739206443093524327228100859973095132528 6306011054979156447918450046180467624089289256809129305 9296064235702106152464620502324896659398732493396737695 2023991760898474571843531936646529125848064480196520162 8387951894993367592414856261369959453072872545324632915 2911012876377060557060953137752775186792329213495524513 3089867969165129073841302167573238637575820080363575728 0027544903279530799007994425411087256931880146679355958 3467643286887696661009739574996783659339784634695994895 0610490383647409504695226063858046758073069912290474089 8791668721171475276447116044019527181695082897335371485 3092893704638442089329977112585684084660833993404568902 6787516008775461267988015465856522061210953490796707365 5397025761994313766399606060611064069593308281718764260 4357342536175694378484849525010826648839515970049059838 0812105221111091943323951136051446459834210799058082093 7164645231277040231600721385437234612672609978703856570 9199850759563461324846018840985019428768790226873455650 0519121546544063829253851276317663922050938345204300773 0170299403626154340013227639109129883278639204123004455 5168405488980908077917463609243933491264116424009388074 6356607262336695842764583698268734815881961058571835767 4620096505260659292635482914990457683072108932458570737 0166071739819448502884260396366074603118478622583105658 0870870305567595861341700745402965687634774176431051751 0367328692455585820823720386017817394051751304379948688 2232004437804310317092103426167499800007301609481458637 4488778522273076330495383944345382770608760763542098445 0083062476302535727810327834617669705442871553153400164 9707665719598504174819908720149087568603778359199471934 3352772947285537925787684832301101859365800717291186967 6176550537750302930338307064489128114120255061508964110 0762382457448865518258105814034532012475472326908754750 7078577659732542844459353044992070014538748948226556442 2236963655441942254413382122254774975354946248276805333 3698328415613869236344335855386847111143049824839899180 3165458638289353799130535222833430137953372954016257623 2280811384994918761441413229337671065634925288145282395 0620902235787668465011666009738275366040544694165342223 9052108314585847035529352219928272760574821266065291385 5303455497445514703449394868634294596584310241907859236 8022456076393678416627051855517870290407355730462063969 2453307795782245949710420188043000183881429008173039450 5073427870131244668600927785818110409115117293748736278 8787490746528556543474888683106411005102302087510776891 8781525622735251550379532444857787277617001964853703555 1676552091193393437628662846198440262952521836785223674 7510880978150709897841308624588152266096355140187449583 6926917799047120726494905737264286005211403581231076006 6995185361248627467563758962252991164960668765082617341 7848478933729505673900787861792535144062104536625064046 3728815698232317500596261080921955211150859302955654967 5388626129723399146283584760486276270273097392020014322 4870758233735491524608560821032888297418390647886992327 3691360048837436615223517058437705545210815513361262142 9118156153017588825735948925071088792621286413924433093 8379733386780613179523731526677382085802470143352700924 3803266951742119507670884326346442749127558907746863582 1621660427413151702124585860562336314931646469139465624 9747174195835421860774871105733845843368993964591374060 3382159352243594751626239188685307822821763983237306180 2042465604775279431047961897242995330297924974816840528 9379104494700459086499187272734541350810198388186467360 9392571930511968645601855782450218231065889437986522432 0506773799661969554724405859224179530068204517953700434 7245176289356677050849021310773662575169733552746230294 3031203596260953423574397249659211010657817826108745318 8748031874308235736991951563409571627009924449297491054 8985151965866474014822510633536794973714251022934188258 5117371994499115097583746130105505064197721531929354875 3711916302620303285886585284801935092258757755974252765 8401172134232364808402714335636754204637518255252494432 9657043861387865901965738802868401894087672816714137033 6617326501205786539157807030887142615190750014925761129 2767519309672845397116021360630309054224396632067432358 2797889332324405779199278484633339777737655901870574806 8286783479656241461028995084873996929707504327530299728 7229732793444298864641272534816060377970729829917302929 6308695801996312413304939350493325412355071054461182591 1411164545347103298810478440677801380771314654000993863 0648126661433085820681139583831916954555825942689576984 1428893743467084107946318932539106963955780706021245974 8982935646135607889834724199794785643620420946134123876 1319886535235831299686226894860840845665560687695450127 4486631405054735351746873009806322780468912246821460806 7276277084024022661554850240089528916571176174390203375 8487784291128962324705919187469104200584832614067733375 1027195653994697162517248312230633919328707983800748485 7265161234349332733566644733585564302352808839243482787 6088616494328939916639921048830784777704804572849145630 3353265070029588906265915498509407972767567129795010098 2294762289618915914415200322838787734851309790810191292 6722710377889805396415636236416915498576840839846886168 4375407065121039062506128107663799047908879674778069738 4731704752534421563903872012388063236880370179493089549 0077633152306354837425681665336160664198003018828712376 7481898330246836371488309259283375902278942588060087286 0388591688497306939480205112217663591382515242786700944 0694235512020156837777885182467002565170850924962374772 6813694284350062938814429987905301056217375459182679973 2177350293689280652100253962688074980926434580116557158 8670044350397650532347828732736884086354000274067678382 1963522226539290939807367391364082898722017776747168118 1958561337215831190546829360832369761134502817578302029 3484598292500089568263027126329586629214765314223335179 3093387951357095346377183684092444422096319331295620305 5755173400679737406141621079236334238056468500920371671 5264255637185388957141641977238742261059666739699717316 8169415435095283193556417705668622215217991151355639707 1433128936575538446483262012064243380169558626985610224 6064606933079384785881436740700059976970364901927332882 6135329363112403650698652160638987250267238087403396744 3978302582968942568967418643361349794752455262914265228 4241924308338810358005378702399954217211368655027534136 2211693140694669513186928102574795985605145005021715913 3177516099578655519818861932112821107094422872404424811 5340605589595835581523201218460582056359269930347885113 2068626627588771446035996656108430725696500563064489187 5994665967728471715395736121081808415472731426617489331 3417463266235422207260014601270120693463952056444554329 1662986660783089068118790090815295063626782075614388815 7813511346953663038784120923469428687308393204323338727 7549680521030282154432472338884521534372725012858974769 1460808314404125868181540049187772287869801853454537006 5266556491709154295227567092222174741120627206566229898 0603289167206874365494824610869736722554740481288924247 1854323605753411672850757552057131156697954584887398742 2281358879858407831350605482905514827852948911219053831 9562422871948475940785939804790109419407067176443903273 0712135887385049993638838205501683402777496070276844880 2819122206368886368110435695293006521955282615269912716 3727738841899328713056346468822739828876319864570983630 8917786487086676185485680047672552675414742851028145807 4031529921978145577568436811101853174981670164266478840 9026268282444825802753209454991510451851771654631180490 4567985713257528117913656278158111288816562285876030875 9749638494352756766121689592614850307853620452745077529 5063101248034180458405943292607985443562009370809182152 3920371790678121992280496069738238743312626730306795943 9609549571895772179155973005886936468455766760924509060 8820221223571925453671519183487258742391941089044411595 9932760044506556206461164655665487594247369252336955993 0303550958176261762318495619064948396730020377638743693 4399982943020914707361894793269276244518656023955905370 5128978163455423320114975994896278424327483788032701418 6769526211809750064051497558896502930048676052080104915 3788541390942453169171998762894127722112946456829486028 1493181560249677887949813777216229359437811004448060797 6724292762495107841534464291508427645200020427694706980 4177583220909702029165734725158290463091035903784297757 2651720877244740952267166306005469716387943171196873484 6887381866567512792985750163634113146275304990191356468 2380432997069577015078933772865803571279091376742080565 5493624646412600243796845437773390264725128194163200768 4873625176406596754069362175887930785591647877727473927 2002910342949562447661308200729250734529170764226621047 6730378631699542374551174565220227833240968035246676631 9086101120674585628731741351116229207886513294124481547 1628182079877168346341322362234117788231027659825109358 8923591620551087632980879931651725289380012378174348968 3215159056249334737020683223210011863739577056747386710 2173212375224325241626358034376253606808669163571594551 5278178039217743228234366337728111863905118930759016666 5074295275838400854463541931719053136365972490515840910 6582201814734799022359067138146905116051922301269482316 1134174399447148330408624842691395023367134124251238640 2665725813094396762193965540738652422989787978219863791 8299709557924747320303239116410445906907977862315518349 5930353059237898175158914576504080251094791234217584828 4188195013854616568030175503558005494489488487135160537 5593402345748979516602442338321406030095937105588457052 5157042662846003544028236787685509826781617655203757956 5548167789603892749835560879154117774942357340076416109 3294003899982199267257086957326068774974224802023307525 1876502559684207606932299885875798988964607443817881700 8154889522651672283404527721910699141576463948523112679 4730865803195076455197675628957428881796812090026387145 2578583152776151090886317402436956805678730152354278047 9341426649522383370711751126537550394237209878466804913 9473446530714079622597287130503077258714875570502582573 4668666138023514260561161974055434365486980054448792959 7028759035225840978268359866644658604569424139072909526 6249932902973440568160683805726626057277088407073471496 0600645614540707344327825140874742755067223048453570060 9221439000299298160821171704791761450519100813267037521 4930740567853311106058352912781007391749949197845112915 9136811073940551752080196305393507402485095537725003670 5466516233043042508744232426240463211507899733692998540 7041656261041976700202415094892411856092409637604429612 0023645907064497706272079190192359648070489236369798601 9828308728422856475235316288279132429552481444750552190 9672046080689545181712204930321853740627247421519740305 7690436026863607807920047762324295518294735220272443763 3902772139208776706571624163975178585925442692342853527 4328856336850789651962072519416556061870370550218462845 4342578503830000953745182929584404649188386857934839611 5129716058166574509670367749583666669312188176367964494 3617130416037243050658485131749264055855194018005180908 4752118682246169761492432383194864344159085580110730703 1120150224341607315792952875293683582039700338911211417 0685219366589789459503154389589015303827143001929589074 1499435928940830970770783628759144840370450386189669758 1120185231923186865996803858381237032915620757883594878 0941688205531605128190152647592807574958154564221341459 3781670569928682998956119823538371578804804787045841753 9466549769017322031089007030336291176730844845037214566 9644401469545173857434157810158618783839278552609399130 5702555755590609470514980934877733200727975730382459894 6680968082222134848587382299928179409082566520958165547 2475244566743697594474686376332428904269776106791933910 9833004223102937282987989032093910926828363061736101738 7812367989864514931170243712828588263048629888449220741 5640607147059137405524665756971870217355287245439427714 8091793644376506378618613243486357974112585208634599278 0368879249835436329845768765016506511534500869572123950 7544785683173631557153527046524235259737513408825461609 6614407466755142268360319598010721524635510691718713357 3168548563128085783443562367095965094994696882066118511 8086034202821331801249410991502601435450017432730793625 1130702982504994179942844511464793291545995559095878076 2163666859179106543596606525352532027365072598912125568 6842802077246487722010996631829559552903393312284364864 4759735608598407609472983895424339326231532399189818522 6418083129633354635687482886346561850481063228880559673 7844562000941465603499280879405115310057587129552571964 1115068503407737106043803712595755969859493620584775120 2635494734753474818926225419035267161442928489985753674 0692165271630086060654373736823556588626486343689153218 0955722044567771373683104580755845296128328326063196297 2852796667436297480082131862792186904428434263073576070 3999669430789508147269730253817375694922751795354326156 9120405948328609499923664122878812264191485048563280720 6641855705952037503032291689448942757830609091085241060 1400683274205583969773823150734996108758763704255564964 0868550719422563449667324306562592504745817627332818160 1701969816654242637876360145303594653845032547667499973 7340835665138186025156520283637389171016545414882674448 0091057041861626268379711208861413572796110990882929702 2969212818097879895139150427093678644498319642013456683 3908775943006442485623012124614511697921939634409508083 2292812942704365991464827499843759421130204182973084171 7881309037955854560324717081919530277146579455547554475 4284434408139388908609776017857389307518661906505018077 1650018407443258540241843605011182429907023234172436745 2536534959479906333454075437181269939983371921848541873 5979845348934592268515068182662490078029335012658824974 2262418853525266367028276624993498294887483310617642084 2901692305289960897860413006510902817980504058710767117 9041130217482796682353001960220253185576789843317586806 3783599687916015389222202365757655815866114091993948615 9920915991755334178303334764313163501270539069707932656 7812415906434284721360235218236741214733124499944334155 9152743159316874778825331550927703362029012225977948098 5539220006452716228085539827890658423344755282127651765 0572663267691141075034845871896996434875775138479148183 6351006214668185850963488870814569767220201679911994624 1777668890791713686594596072646853881077878300216136827 6697026223459418737476733537998884403427046803042551694 1271587393203984443746045478161130566251764127598211819 3966110185056288055594256606003231211618099462212930100 2470913347150682268430458680300904242861682025562140946 0879000651910994955708158165058289833407394660844575657 8063669027284346201858732825292479650528668140850353851 9837523637451925622795490290557907030283950104854835929 8345428144873043580470533150815105030015214281171753936 4913316617262123540552786330800208317705563029496359420 1654333094094177196326234119387105161570101798053551679 3708602913667569860971241203685838129576953077981413657 0017476135696698614606849143969957383763169582460251334 2108072621713601943018087209888551415024163818325975259 5931655318658331171268579415272066122184226614118251546 5748487831261034783454674925830872998544742120644509523 3245050877431496166555251797168020991720026409374921907 5699368963302813916472089635817717355558485927065245048 6251641954055080134351032338981337830249770182275490638 1499964723334079613041469739476372650869273347108415685 6084309213162404346298639208416600559045985064912435052 6476606760034444161818640367008377411410109432058895559 8658670077863671896944089622321374034113597199133135946 5536854466923676525890121084137774324821918127478478922 8726489297003237187345615798159983483910041260105074696 4599430331978810634913923812490503061433407918328004063 9070986725961970983112659601474737253305268537177421465 5400587392462372761736490519871336806772395257078136068 6683261395014329509474851594724667527201684316586608807 5127685847555411843811690116220055521134844889606682592 2743131900796301158708467011765493539304656335622531124 4727796669005831190616101972663073970542531439818457379 4494867801346182178759390769996020290839656772878469057 3640156401504769644899394754147460833991869688927115694 2345492651246645507792554028105037622035967530558601856 4920560628790907694533392088088494778288948511221547432 3019138324556299388102061449026687601020775321091568497 7830740859649857967152617010039475494539917698791323546 5501064073558169994097562481499674432784292027626441897 9391815839456270817330158216022551965989876937616401986 1207466755048861110855726764507052622446130222335852072 2736204850572892388158849387545352291863997143808840617 5728622095012250651586310425888413435543197372985621775 3072022629475552483044445340434888878581170341345342522 3543194078779728467601815832270977451809293421931898158 1248283265895004070485520609989378390034191416304463916 3880549658786501375046341695655156618298878630705842306 9676602540530248114710078997842118304890104640568965397 0288559553092555863605215895737511408956490584415677493 7105859648014315874614491250549253191164653821585197370 0932801945303205726284526580460463378166314299330766466 4653076059054896288872418971606022588261757753992205513 1509377200624863085562820493575752724995567089221634233 9836025653287310291940070411769192208500151167356701019 5897100179701957812089291096941775436990436820256302405 4822625401905696507710581574240721496339560365270283334 4073057500736745622605846498861151016896121811190584717 1446106871976101745658737379674069713742323875383903031 7200200207205928488785123911746471673743737923283881966 2016876221913462338937625995270256721386221124589802121 3050140728890430032253550409586681872413936993819306914 8744717186646183111942603161664070377316487001864799600 2430440032422418094022785333090115098808706782688353172 0076752255313800881878043169019007280483179928741412547 6123089606833095828377667688287578688683092976001011974 5338983319525886196301329170943858166153741717944963191 7715431250695985348128568461937766989427745917091880252 0012749905559407289696594793331672243621567896776966708 0352290390184857308062756708676586271047694092035655930 2535274341896592700222704923318682999156093641375700498 8537304596396152734629396974951748062696451793018719986 7885375814159757993148066085572325683743052827641756700 5028804048942989958094810353483393414492788592526219241 5547231997143385086637320926632728243514933640704589683 8523456247443611752567669877675972234392063575074715529 1810276261401299248042288399029787992541851749912963028 3990729635588579890593317795908769073905646025623533567 2215522594688382984528829229662751371624221729546786707 1584092418408414755758253938524096330205134970474069539 9567897981727860920462286839735779815111868152659884606 9497589654813146511503926263777495137615572481951161198 7725034456471073851343592735553871246237559819381321423 8441581929070046389771683887207916361741432497079109658 1627464297170728717251427458983568970955346268201690853 5610894489840710058192030217694512077177458879551951047 3384184739980796306767885845167575729904306971542642383 4980098708699336709121083944535062459224323123482785496 6037465718801489293794514787054060792457590060121962212 3928720017215588666345734971409533721151655985757941724 4198890261670161016115578343150254603287811984240274846 0851072240667677876085524761777383308950261006438835055 0205456324346167859451941795669874968515244883847513618 1806671083161655642093692705206118985172926171417144346 5550870630606355101294940030975916779915842604919712095 4322702678432654296572403272088714321999645313202587109 6771651285496699625526986073117637182074988273997706019 9136209308323073683820645573256376598291257813149222422 0427971241441629951265945639792759380383804782623160424 3253991328511230322470375619423217330478540785762440132 9171799297924078339071575798142681686465538294684739920 5888631655934919867896962840447344968024077092831376408 1033522552427174041076735654244410044833474401017264410 5295478729634589864050120360802445119035099497449397361 7181575277093780209236668135841636268319263406714182797 4213425462207054156000509596740456168404517717479527903 5325493258912048338574659009678173041600052108893461076 8754004241977803082885181200173369559127137714195011361 3044097532791905048915832463991434835316486815485791786 3293512392555251021118278857369606027693130146966143344 9642302114382483705633532793858895267672076688971274435 8156320881066501495681435587965769098577659027687074536 5927636497555344961730807816098710324801379513617036776 3457594975686208013996374551762425147780628722265971455 4829067692957136435721526744689878894188207512922257565 0914355282887461419509786242752788157156640076372103780 3194043095844272549269987169234331890022141503113998765 2606887615667402101972017196023908610829749276395695411 5303227546017387079562599357978530244347671639959146231 7931239989986928437975702492369551587297683854005227651 4956144471059719628898881571094151717015181147435136438 5400511624620213117480079198374970010047136343252328157 8911355450453371905275068229156185003328469567926226208 1904424733403625038927920715859600393631533688427243753 6679969864793474113319832861944146065392278409990314384 0354565047056789552024827176011874335643690243503085631 3095590552503904927316133117349225846446090245350791901 8441129932169977045183285358648042855682220873721361649 0586303256368913084103760215679927020005322355439804653 1193397754590440450785680213984650096934295473102692499 4758646605809166998416068464608729394380827430828581747 9694172872990311013192675573897984091364253479694943480 3777033646349584768629825901034707278612186230019866079 8778268424593383563891957020685352160321163523006498874 4600200170413056985365154668752023859375183280372851143 2748116996836928492204473805706334966187112409478359158 6962685864358914135985425357768877493274363451475448864 0868818030369652431755688300205860773256959716086485415 8344684324899630770113713446751569302448854820771241335 5773230694945806726784523594363150787272815790157307003 3178796854436279525719023623274614262868732738009497741 1228562376632149046532940720261975390717404222595392428 8816455979657003095714138910693684503626823105398674375 3240052701534745893325679514941854537808827063457295962 1690853835353703814181155738163782090325615198697453576 4641212549807600515614170729804699481359348315056811664 2793219335279822714715767340186088721518799669350252700 7575560997198828630642854481282751392806947027501481632 8972731434734852852950460488327167397898156367880478044 3602109007320727369749344630499731442571560433133690387 6181009488731207134827108158898574832658542075100779531 1832686170803707093592761493678253085834048235100363216 6378957426202550350116861543407379504516482896755698358 9355220201736795480757819095026979812711487034311903631 1224612829530382051287043092947197459469082102563478899 5431771524379696211281224503426066399268852133079196370 2777804488579205730469908009234401866381132520971230964 7605998994792575985100817303960682221997532730160658262 8527582576695078547260349382981335825281786706085126560 0226887178112535978293373477914127362841886561759208328 7944741096970387985473698402545806329483502235939354358 7480223989760916296250110473931169449100666907230634693 1301697118206325352692440438400937242844282097093648569 0946892008737175325255703054353982872781230113980809386 7015474885803445631871319602678548793893316205007675264 1120443902375833427242986996547863685341028488573702547 2550236566341868091903838867078790720840361940216467012 1534837978151832826472578628815207101081499558980338118 9615694417567613407170465385121709021237778843336496518 7211990540758187739439752836414395304424591390317881300 4188791887114553148267469987055587931040240388884083850 6873416250716572741851349520849636709555424504394839480 4597915622828248378793415272036226336956180555637107681 4888893619275742659935823559431530887933052767558747512 3650658439694756042971920023198680243517199378681003611 0231256836425607959741057415362829718004649774857371837 8639037039015397374911654685499716453941611216417610717 1454017651905650525206622778831290457196932059902413753 9598386198260320549583950167555250964413711822256149601 4003023035407899209698677507867200038074267970530307167 9322960156486228085184033523501706085895129122232461178 3025316362894394607365277133651163164644619909902122492 2412315168992767855863736315526002503488487813233001910 1893996167027314169996265119457426367619650024347371727 2902846220979839487106598227000995491887769618850543265 3211802219444282228425152556141187434018041946141394514 7128725275923912559644373568339728963312676782349103563 3296129471910151571431157954909339032614119186547523762 4721531102079369115848742205822747343201735585077122437 9698579654915806279502740977168861148076163151618553068 5669245717176922044366843312739893379411162972245169998 5468562215702417594711769952916550211685500108985761934 6394559088262707753114657752238846343519376539734984802 4549760760244030808448901068387869726123709783578245166 8011714859836794055290461982621656691720274262854823933 9600182545994092543081696910329784112340228856001905493 4275022318529471282960969397681373419770427812130014732 8677605719405969979275512461718434956985641712872481183 4654206423187145518241528676305675131162677177350617511 2454633879942652912701057899567180572143655791835069177 7930704075732904397494995822410623810514917650238504182 7300966201717509405908054089572837554063551522199658207 5735131570759236153986394592111558640009880975526105383 8256899272158478504174606516151133788336097601211484870 0556016581249247068256844272045472896309420306650445298 6462235942260085549915891499536064984280345794927570094 9795945060237877501947062463239495495782308228306684081 8802521076639074230973720916285337176806216446935432317 9178553058331714208479886303408465726426939557002685760 5753934788858709460058272323051910811751423491268733658 5960799891732928915896001815091816337400806035475200051 5117510290122992487096154592802620607616982721810291673 1554892942374085196743307916607849905578210193571366243 5990883613859808516156417476946054785540081953530670803 0896976304529468682332105328782374389441156851762717116 3630940147990964945635459295013073900362682100732637008 2356150691269643183351716254390304698989314261544263595 1136346605737865495124457475262167895470362890483048499 6804037722513431937373441236618586944588064018584073147 6337929403863404359194198723552630156546080518686760680 4316084512845916042441326987912538560299159967278766195 1950531764883134693257366894644382558139108486209663742 6745798313012223438725831244220330945714575414704792938 7585823899773851521352372389559664312235643262628601147 4890868171592810668727084008203377186921535235269263472 2680908259898898400262081521782826112293131182086600709 9686036540981832680755824776706950410997586143624355216 1945353029200254667367996485043373133495208210751199258 9266389956475698587079018561237915788643744690378715095 0011255021003884531192365296559946190047484662064234794 2329670060529003709175578188708193522146871427235277632 5598980869487211138459800141238421638278244127365424467 4883338167971620112886191415401936712909478990264666443 1560983729615019686242282506723061667209435465714251493 0864248877859868275958874906507726025095182953676518118 2368616944724360783764294762469226319498921964644068316 9287661615060508138463194151162025779078630718012311594 5860389656252655422334623445450739478869026815949751311 6885143694521021688319044616862976332522986385181885004 9286935727647668238555646365544964006317648285575785866 6102285515648599088209586894443625469867952382268611596 9910056366082926791533753816066112247869531326158531871 7638859893779291889029987938798100036973078489592706254 1048485931585432339568310423902990702634437978756918554 3408976440760130844481978626507947644083013494243583428 1885915259293471436317533749589701072873501270788980481 6350456766676932075530518404324461007403216764718360837 0847506512693070766084982529900031785030585368213951273 5038638246056425103377755809864643398017186208142663074 1725922260005110913426810746701290143016541010649332122 8379082751500100353001565459750832377296543969738204774 1626571065740821649960626227496187953347907065988974871 7795643340648417456457479069251701494998100953534135489 0875483632757952240720698629102467170357925144176670388 6609906985726260581240825336225218992000418975745765315 1230000644457159317017716886354833330519215820559461173 5771632113223393196532038619900511617817133400107057665 2689919708169202219464704323795356411866063920558609034 4570641517977821450547222788529872101978588460700474200 2846887379584422894997433365627187799172113791616449254 1329715652879529532639759538535920950138633380507561369 5308995475848830242619627589859415137805158050257675404 0178579585244883117210508927708922727343197382388468730 7168230248788688585510108073522781405371406520758107270 8481672639770987314551626469114232861030369329843303003 2367616271426406758780673188397151500279816337477907877 5038307986759404591073921034587404219617034925808189907 2059612915864202028857340091149552388651079113714953346 3976398818394880453007507474037228093682053543049495194 8332833470075161979008687285439962981575605891637624723 0691628711111376760864803237524596649304117539461364643 3780467116505550467067183622128579504806716563042762671 1429999113487698447050370637900181096888629721757951732 4338027806174704963020424929166191718862433555992820932 4391944571188632155632016165424705537593869662465633412 1541014032286990930159132885808831241242882876373872742 8380385907102927486333515030904453280525977956589205545 6243429798279413489175638240077161217332473642854016061 0044337641457220785921715591401037832020132133833096380 7789040957238105588293927963743816606868351950592770195 1536160172215890428785678482068291944169871819286273082 7044416303962547130532843883379133747687358261221162583 6027289616245590418967702474538275839665229937123516304 8983301242141745578859159425605979242772181990855627984 8605617453684478923796907975594555154646853163024462325 6740348958454622567448582020424573919942530942642245042 0268903815015268360241255980759752364816280930489127461 5119623154611400822056396780658535407668688227542650381 2259991620760170895567474465242344520176616503259456659 1296678632462137991922296145867142248249288064768032108 6477994100410060033906792752373625460277429600734788038 3566875220034824576949084568626960577157019191748922606 3520812973879744383548328613693956245039297680578322340 2171676555917766840375723484409461762931288492689936871 3898388222710602790379900190455833600797392774109266557 3923314702590923389065438842235132411538801855923495613 9930223919645050450369352927011566305153351918641864823 4424999192720272953459599063048723608041595760029668121 1168317236603811054280359144572024825645610571405546242 0821343520948108417158289572445072063546816002305120140 8480543587425261710176818538835575587174154247754497722 2141926131552526910917556333193232224321852542218272914 9159810583689702503522813002141192486014248068079753699 6477719394906804683552808347327610306049409733091690316 7830979346366118327845318687164626807388336567045660104 2376850580139507443647963922284112697945134773004924987 8649656367949099291327125289776519181754279628060849323 7552081536111324033971316550439188796019838213858500077 3242461778849187581459642642337889793330819488160040113 1265256356932446593984006368903152547229239914144743770 6963389357619260391892479363178008310261141954854360515 7787160049557886565797066588551042882466363057207778902 2667770425126815719795332251076389036819762844028610258 8053923393294746720240885412764923864476021611626208242 1299166036229918492378223630098347811952291382184732634 2285759120979805478285250591837983368017874112426447460 0225624149806914007409797210232785395756151283458061654 1111792671042799057939449713494632895045651286884784187 1758020504583283874853137369113510255062010277534580943 9105001021833973245650472889476879298925945019875076712 2363791875864720121496606115128048709648863056228440839 3694438721692120849200851558381251070741955187208093746 9424597311728117210519289038963703942357768621276682109 3182763664984042124938144097959863114225436483965499983 4790843070217643855543512574368282281530322223808347679 5111355701480631820045322072379489186357214910624252699 3994671015366846234105153338142684770627585203524099207 9720869914537301095516415033176282001969164115460268207 2366925527514184299699205398534330730680573723805041671 9722112737405078927266340638850686734458560773266648384 5780277189114758013231055198784133652185190714606813898 6886710314759826461129379543952667286727599483359025974 4587868768496462683484434414135917714587766088077845357 1839329371937393236408356337576688468211117993505541020 8556188490102016005056395416874510822060355541081766646 0524124966224422804545243216032036019464135609792001959 0240497929236732989245539901019801121402908686999205758 9177718807414612220502472858571536753074781438973057178 7268366360157613610077228631963885264623512553807731945 9563567965382362499926551804330796359621106745528521429 0262949826567553352731004687886573104724664933265679273 3134512295505918623293739332608607745135077530901574443 8294873397796053228493583013618379586264803212973684748 1751647691366211036036950910666650517171150827820093278 8358722598394046306837631811808904423626219988123682680 7857952621972166872017455174726278180326830585488039709 7704793483103543985590784355277667603313988460527150313 8856332467688927104595851932895139167823857735772658100 4798256393551935200552040800287059678249739374788605283 5649359149783803779649600052124458347790017560424658666 5199807702883943851638095504304921960324436090340085174 6604296274309768387151945982644735940234248211044757291 1177795877313415536095275957089861258677145625239945007 5938020609355024892008476733229308574222255020645569023 9126543663578524272429056053205754030821014512382090217 4669757976534751725014658374788480805377351504222240429 5760361375432486199655891939220504699982106293160967565 1790751322960777857553310265858425760866867645355209277 4827556754517716995087894118059363052499449670123759800 6553499873966639539441701705969810151271933311840767923 2718539539809764048527846743872316432910029065495308612 8333026640075801296184992070220025559721569575883761687 8436434679275586357397225356488413306011928957464280935 7858081132331433115287482179766039712579528900364071989 2332813161164041693773662801325973822223742681891764895 9642270338039059295964969648213311447316676504197678110 8490966469425717069457007871264014486522428469488976172 5674653522050616210730010192624831468212035516995015220 0731638400413203033324231216708268546893175843663043078 4350785928104478492663952652398718644173380085681692321 3474297545832694021612533328379009606486277854941266795 1367404587741694559614076265662502990069226726787603658 7137932796041848839393393469263543415480951836233233175 2293703521029146413312752037117166754872063473892329378 5107290295144629274154676194794274716691603049782928896 1474587026499797079206387240825023006425544995904011974 1085351678444090188064629374835443961440035352331030404 1178457228902958180581032123743825898702747370401068377 7715925126453570650830092147925834989247512745362200610 5854575997369313529707814374284134055195444672148941505 7452839171603715453082525558343202512542416624457524562 9644579107697171521470951850550035505439063168825810578 5074635656204791466768055698438455202770996971988980723 3714869563567031776877637897432734928293439051455670607 4460797047693164627812141713818274378561462197088087021 0642110573778514713588373773882407652804519142713748811 0559744718310093937519765980210024101251123081368260338 4744910877161322857660263938849284959898236565727204263 5720263748256494949126291419171306462805956698254936032 6132019252804346170439028926027993140436137026582012131 2851488158573111782104131033572888718172952627112000814 7506402683046418988769747879173173703813999188824241699 4212152776045185956711909418073734793310997092831554681 6563952710104611376254066449586183854638982208996778329 5501114314995936803982223037136329574232173574464734210 9741491743641994731958840052638726959231836423254918455 9550453437784670947045095942012021142208641912790493599 4521373924871107432314951138042937936554363721726348190 7571135312709307952729522112479531498969908089466574769 5565124360561142008663990560990003803025061242360775032 9341347289050131677280971316268349596340929224303119508 4878867103533520023712730202916592975252657039210421496 3495238570856057234346215769569851340683045483315459075 3647114699682420910232143117176922773853477041779407644 1001301048596092707211320523185382227444870243327103987 8114791275460808361156877921513113104500836636310075175 1102590028086427715020962713662397401075288445468331618 2115027892643072976355761055112462033248005310599511150 5431484829553432959830574272451737886527193000732321736 2375873273148909109455374027048118555719905168393874535 2067970859211896407854895041094056996598871598863362077 9550452193215633612468530317470544394029418292635524015 5452316098682553138970188015397045962501691796648125015 5593231148267300563383579726032860177847414960045697257 8349562058732873012451455576345230298648149544100907883 5298012070126541095251846066620176742045257367994690771 9084537874820608029048251670176619820730618331239219353 5690040705215498939034465938809047507724169543651858075 0664904594431888629787235716030224813522046010906352145 0828063974927551284769435499620339916448879197437902095 7188863200247502079102379073072963746326336674594275563 7845356913673455240148971259094803685662823210050039400 7310663207525728314711519263328928520696723934717509829 5260212549476433019535743835092582831113391153906337661 7373077236302798898699857994501659237690675488379889294 0060516282614004815046948281403308391643424865093963545 8909132805951116334550365634824519150583179498083182728 1347950507727173359496633718821491928378711646390356692 5779942457394355473044935559396848032790208614196815082 6064810924688543383329866390745478052636291615627988031 8782827074516303278639075665336219750632242486457694597 5359667320060389826293000076125149479800895671245256955 9827585485769012463686594942242277271771518496417510715 9841635720724122437196806720392706478942789421712842641 3342711831847944133460647243141150155098551171241466824 3312352062840657226926069047479196447297528322749569819 6327787281625954012020538073295825004974459308097824095 2991296542331849879880077168163198608651208831586725650 6594414061844683749631892913745993421603484822883158289 7309421614736892558516992715531155888876007217034102445 8744020844342827300467309795555666811501300338889583802 3146431382900260076322850347583078087889518031398102076 2788985174353478225120846759497430024437895842895680752 6632036276962994601808349419949127065591308400058626563 9963911040685104128200715324625642637145635575769452849 2711263557719632506589654553648212545926335525729259528 1499341587877651569223119151023373440716991656476398200 0896984629843997759385398112133218103281989699457926176 4935829748373387752352859464035138238230626945363458100 3193672502069828073843334117528315731434263989641634712 7053034775699155800311815918091137880268838547576972923 3988828603230299770430666288695530121027270576339598976 8941024996847949816842011992561348075644040655946238370 8723688812548949148794873480861416810552114001845517008 4444842948475507327366428272220633658240174549880829130 1883914015680905000084954657373000327477972099175074617 8595157995320223728523592040074251522563861667562031883 9811761861196022162847431907970250367459282804678178536 6473935600354038278281845766947823374571138221219326167 2950104270694095202650280522898590935002394490874562620 5345221731194095778301953605185038549614062182530618203 6518273370621119893902448897538635818099449181578487833 6528865436542248302027892417049689651104172759475017812 2678581439174864942435730090917126487716059592097445811 4629554223100220085120522589764778114827039426776664278 2746259395117438071986187222655865040300284691469278646 8003183603463817264057027074226203429718755580993868712 4046562233389146465830554301315509528510972630050805188 2652726853353729373385691826937171677303161186474948104 2421512791591014606569795333133774095936749326441463702 4275245393350301309928336485407069840343991212452492755 8029979882409206644640425859662008887419164987730275403 7292042158109378147131362262886666945474212449552849091 4921933719362340294337125575569988652966236450353519202 6777637942482082860568936231521523178850145213132149146 9868548359447068658501098131420589267641611516210940535 6780736810089734245872932705210853572676380564228840929 6658844777952795467107351932954747130150792208403282322 0442894467821839654711090211734072513972475735700855531 2743219996751259582568063235880883884366203262266191414 9347404364980002473983320924118386674296092694607014183 8817811071428243965779638843986478231371542498947258304 1145149526872423618996763058816820846327437441210390552 7652187107355645257133601145580455856845586504328599176 7651961932711434986654077745145004730727117147957122275 7201812886446440777517460328242317338533765298981044232 2404677246320479517980971576025800885768975134059480548 2687728847762938464549604027037050853941909276993706680 4551719416040376351180185513657545109524703460226002074 1742823849481782254906365992084749037583205744677959106 7556606407750093471298170058187694080279926904605949872 1176341519148822518670439557310017937100046657292180372 8487979715692278888397041982545657064289089858279586256 5990137596875007856985342094439959715236676735599115570 9006141301885395600693305082611578831597901882912877765 3969640675392080848582290475561905186375490594176472080 9084852392996636537774687098568014236137076370467423618 0292186795924769777652926292904179839275053432943384476 5333985012282836279851502637454279667177148419757339065 7287154305432157523544932053465375423820484485088463459 0853386677292538520444984413136863751894117684862613603 6819373635133932540806852269214743073291344676252932264 0845330844938647151561813941363435036481779475509763392 5598827869036963238633034257944529229237752032874489020 0405326681393547528550174645317172145995081455613646925 2665022711533738181759785579504198807548581133628915490 0903908060775415757361373755988018757307536248737001291 2238261134381039234372313536898891533749493786324984941 7642814170452840829693991724323286772564150483765773114 4933521553852300178110827616363037090205259503779092534 1104705700465652519779256793314108866326405926231788931 2603152857587164242119033379872577587429012903759362697 2723431489357257241883794186276864566775868692027601439 8050163871435204776738809005789283633817797388457344100 1499664332358222579253517110594856078918240152199828522 6946509587631492471279520164467647402704689545435103069 8261799914022340728548915468068420957432075066211544876 2664467579863644388023258636088691875944227152142965066 4161384963815027972173071265920578266002784718140034209 2656930703090445702459646757649018527813931481315092036 4104984596906022531447482294570702527043630406111445514 2227669366501254252372074394018277525089414329152151705 9974545931259468212143510622763303318504339488951276720 6372915124936819357031910469357290527628876878250048505 4800597323075326522779255241991315961791152206941968547 9187341566997810967025629939932081645071741734905643398 6521998663905570935211985243906798615021448623928438739 8201876022854712303949459661572587509650320071247665759 3813721248011341535506167547203695791055974610671125417 1174536954301471914199373197227971690211613572625243116 4722893666441426212438549813623694963571282116036854416 0710823177510780129830425381419089224920859536461082139 5648113205316073707772076055993498150342406407751233151 2158999246297497845474385785595227089267102479199199645 0430401660056217629623401492821816115205046438140512010 1763279790269327122270125927081630457940869593885030885 8577776769880577120277461858372818585997017721116037109 8273932414719793766386484316000841579272530611640850151 5001652030020014274337639041878862263527470225898484946 9077694747613276391052599405660382382371636943555470658 1748273071824741827263627240462399440284444736424586444 7510469029976526749734435698570853905781915995859960967 5061283091019474886565075126139713632927641583491304208 3009508511004140745574437849278985760726105769741819633 6967907551883832201734437643980536829626873285189395308 1597213840998753657746635493253113936255978954300091191 4267407538592549690157973419183710401699917900945678359 6285732244714790732045696471978631549086284123332517481 2784828809848761022100974278347516462790553938519668895 6965108760628729574590889201702386720740106024538941519 5473932814246622312689236265027205640264302177690318955 5520611271146314671703891577339006545286923272080811157 8757374991035324446693616535175221246886608059397380546 8948675560258870687103081189892202421749529345821953530 0991561355360731590956734699069924874268001953821752462 1053498627010613215907572602408043008278683562931983842 7105219835472751176423302799589268727305311835580568752 7612409197424447633568095687484441045467028352365141527 6562700804363097477453767809820873498038498259924881067 0297754949535228299516546559850687428317628520857196139 3797828505779014996232139220462341524168238038894466242 6737300189654337647650363412518285095120888648562947143 9877956655928074916489625621859267154146921767683960545 0082164216260561064231444357982306919657804705747148460 0729681823722879775604960891581786867293632379024157920 4728364697021031397518009784159855000705536493875321257 4961674875872583259925957615074339186228437988301346044 5408808178096854911945411934702689650599198604109976532 1119658106296655005116183651706202928808776091498461673 1644268641970892306484630567545738872024760165257760852 9377210933584453871074027292591915246267623538179786930 6421534013163370113573563511109814182112966221073672626 9615672674830775248874448416766573702400485083937025583 8591012266948358068391545479166016456914863052393597793 2446725588671741604855038711490317607553732194472830582 2191558078807524536969327446017473605242058646968697577 0612186776197205874910451651427154954238539202325269751 2349546546309061329460056650728309872803387373515537522 3563183570253700649409263808031737463485403611466000484 6876242310894723791650074517970524862846727663375517303 6873683856440370498066179092008317107882104981833155261 4850537354075035108223939247445630109692042278844737169 6889509111857369268903366597185225377703296220167081065 5181267580094085251506847757921913893213809286961195312 2090503801810765874883683178827814252786261879667606821 9770390932600672961512755712527864370698983544440961391 7379035454851804039733313748052358791095558304048153480 4539187854038243236907304310274062641777762657301034703 3840211296690848180461624964873947345844121553025815222 1499458222499419419547256410317502114422808652302802213 4240931939327276781959906081125986239673394589896190716 7977778025951163147757626402858826251481582164399441350 6196081175890461951158539082613354960388032371352224516 9681180597512189590028591797390866524495280407827130270 0453774372678555325048503974637573946460984085658930184 8223416149865831503466082186223605801948114554903515474 2662660612950268784097547798140726823956931472487609828 0345081189383404096153431486301124867646531547875845494 6522227531877356089083504383708112088244175993858646630 9397048117253004020305813409044745051156377054103501416 6861912485252694933482978510181114723298740453961275402 2221909584405087230662326888849704223456700011949751859 7964940991489713853622794588740760990432854228127730581 8304024945108706336986946867400894810975397100908494768 3041071152955063888765249054565999426077388634739455251 1448972036104793757254472396602354774812749416069835101 3147640236419491461059805563757044651556671236525682827 0157445284760220781753972337164096986264920557668761564 4577446446649254773467297255570538828590789231759706768 6398249662945556019387315271036272012429312017642522464 4803181954468333763994613138361445704160888342225371558 7835807016115602717754142472333152781356694009898004445 8238998420064074895892389238927522891473294553124042477 5520838052379510123938435858775454999001272068286659998 5790984293038460073296238426290797218233372747669464015 2692048814304227394388383869880723650340088095245127260 0136152570415774978954642745928669621641542751907207896 5765676204708762910259298887712834058061317182068879509 6273552308022803665885309302704619400614464491862785664 2449420816210203832761116962244213863973115713011899185 3169915158165025834281284874149275360507355014927516496 5568949868814457828072415400901161769365898628113745927 9032257848909339768816086708570029953457215794209809972 2053214575142715411220939886987456280116533207925455196 9851910384281572683512010923679952429068679954568308388 5930136672185211353641724422837049206036481544497177998 8618739061970126506684370640425124459951909006226082179 8454151398740861561892465930844027470147101672547160166 8601739769199766201111998930155354062817781328238679873 9883185480936514175269040502739923269532293931036045698 4252059471087760223210167746792793562530768337722069298 0995213327549341076406829369625653809798299221502007619 0656713323330719175311095376967431445827047452191856565 6173056185321660425946455385616883759934532767382788781 2223153728111341735545170735532082760440774525442307854 5374811259665463557459604327036854215738696224447960925 9367500830989140006853836358817787486427106882578787407 9928341825197714084223048949791551798767827468475408492 8993864763498391753924459329312913808073876500505220066 6662727343844540498968011834325534999762501192176787558 0980672332416782617825708911630179808819558379107540118 0509621601093080422570180549297646784115387691430708824 7531217231379403723659287710434554469626659999262339332 9864113710012680408116027696940228713650729810644525201 6551733860468650406212924578927147227426763861426823676 4085164119476626514371013938556806427007782965968048607 7517949221215629173867163546498898538357515324974315835 4139913221365051551384109030902755433236441202253007704 2821114714191814757096183313782294342072543410315558281 8669328386683660726916383696779320102142029046813370491 5343805924654711497083540122724100650394974216418866922 7447368995062528945027771898946913296346758587926423521 1633546474686426054856131577840361143149026954427505648 0384788879432956556048443391840602027045146827824231514 0650702210485195920723120049337176738352370930885652643 4484194677345382413296885430630247782554350281959571754 3326873583172827933774101026347172525800055108998087920 4274477838536427497206543092247960572140033066159793981 5697061366098396405520287669991722547240206396060964299 4542705915460007353673154988077390830015813351603573011 1114109280154122806666705878555092703338500983115676285 1616492425509292830390877098893494607234902865856020542 2067037156804635003826052763710823986597931848309367641 6563607907066052334341113779312161202058809514614377394 7683538839504721294528349865480864837885019467676945623 2670199871331845545348373608451276718005678754235887195 1058956527978045378344846504681469516775381369518451030 8323903749657162143307963860154481614495523935111212189 4430238269540578601164673736647956520658725081592753057 1313438356992004899961804325495020521955502061792779930 5642458366587216753519281750334499239183325623616265020 8149035578612440518344040381599135827173843373404529744 9996405991865666415356124243080016261793375092142965808 8283221957057843171697946284551330968382460003698996180 5929879506603760712432725597536508820386360958809040038 0017604750786697443325877232154383259983998643950114495 4150770097282265369583943808509128411041629096637012742 4988176163441016674234005068361676482327103889422394820 2530869672229252434075060265129885763587813750085100568 8687432827471873232428984773354258150416258955023854489 0684967676489282970728115843511676077617260489135585109 8147895084298498360559365937105320205997904436973534016 6287645320637188693821897801573219076299810361256838764 8387269853601294481607317618658066805968373389411982650 0873262426696002409088320762261178399915744021058427898 4506303601419933928362455402768350998972042185962090201 6210156519223584211948820209123783927557185605541656205 4553471969786612350583489628212860820840349731199881077 2590454586337661085050958238503075128425964285974947159 6754259240349558609796434019664667217572372370707851846 4663837067170299541698329886912472818768027381254962938 9876072234084657095098943201654876047933946794685134373 2630392230933179068730316994180074048000687251365978579 5859947801994965234272868898871781351617155057783915871 3864040578956591823213708140058713808836523047167127182 2006018608811257260339862403542067521276908921081552260 3293004441018906372365919571195303028824858684782564883 0052518126081035421351812247158400462751059244487058370 9540835318975215236103420408450764137674234730058822034 3231604746330435062814232108294872409025947644118910322 3374049794740857827762204826182195142821798112437267662 5846895195106998673740227323002602615059706421527460232 6999497006158235928282229783286840199729036537816816002 8841173067332449662838403243536504139753620550910521974 9095799860595726941384024267555967486377429308583140664 8031844531532908153215494345828804429373556800527667018 0009478873358860913649494583852689279136559434288174186 4555941029617929958126080970645474650902342618403450108 1240335390006107346941209783867162772161370836145151105 0077201170421405751029551149137025545335020681411652447 6917845869435403411879135071947286833389662476101183017 0049726189561183989816053909200891172772452827329958680 8380107378131400187606725012692645464509767337470023676 7820135235673242624788804823436290099963301097657305710 7450862132187796828074343989648355242714487573058303218 0249452109231991204178629832110645618982345049505439716 1803039568512653801492251694878479554724186382786275823 2782129939782074286755471092498218244686147958081408355 0046687559626157906171759021927186972378454724112985575 7317937479535182955842991336928140588480421571538074685 3113023354946272141844005632397445875377275180714660165 7065035375000078000547610036786369911132398586213221822 4624643435010363223985967017289928425234113154343262930 3907359534291441393387428218721484186131279071626858266 8472059546640356511332792729283670421533337815648978787 2434723165771081189058811592205341344776752129774635506 5511098018114547089217012441063492394924242267383494394 0786546583638685970026019915416838558615578967012722002 3220031686195419702892475742166676680152480824022111156 1909829095288293422784064903953396720086499569654470752 1184613434097785777736426316586916987627495418868313324 7514531590023354409517149140813592731911461920067757921 5856331076125470709339611644150880072729394563684925327 1858915516881472096011415405664003892102811864854595041 1900558007928394716199676003018770007299166134878103899 1897992779330826033333833405791933860125992663543506471 0091260634625238574346352684749297906578001728766596825 6219468541077987421844550471048251138993654279944593202 4438989851344256726693278613295048517020426704168104239 8878776628283501931254549510108703766963812060312761799 6218893187778305204501948120474270520457321254873390393 0286680853928985514539518307016773725339156792769039073 3624859034335147611787051779766471010750245076816165572 5395482009480911058631732989175311841603640219503463573 2195947558600832082926751237884955166725064922072060974 1203129313574353745218554549830258041565179862278016468 9374817239713381123695363735811057393910536917973929343 1977518803252435258608082755374099972101540080046979927 9434223454476897075803131490654997645727199699628033269 2090891558381760321398926448802376910082742090668080043 7399250454122368497194097746704673167378878520494165644 7370713254372831395409623181337647384889412182775687605 8275472115348406411192866091980614228229552490758852587 1140721341401635238119989127477891313975746828093424728 2311021898430070244399964290644450844788027668653946357 8359786330143574307385522480118057855163003059480351702 3052917619376680448974551900622981417402254687938598091 4228583744941429466840567844786299687303736686339751013 9100798455883197189398404205851783126255609907516425666 6091448576606836793744806529724037099333962928343483326 6104136871344725962944171536616832569298746075193490043 6754871245012517388228959426432206171837705951665664903 8896234159034283659246762389215431621094739650098692570 8950750411415781971894579948516829239976768526059094084 7692555560320947301798892618229473834688688478774214747 8211246290050487616242097572295178607339598869641860539 9569127426110537996486482728821472986544793727051143103 6415399504302492489038987190473804812173705725663713465 1471541312220563195699529710744845423257854093196070374 8062432887305740374143132382158355626714275687557551361 8201917633010862837972585511567417230504719060873616277 0832629644295804827975636308237643616154555406169800458 1964467066781024334784598806924847727489529826204516943 7003711201912953531129197138017595577974532179706899810 7869799671161406472583557313852803781447946186458216347 4520398558975123171364079746838514559204145005217721229 1446699278647652010036539788997094195677954229000414384 5487143488528556517630802992516764442476821864906215121 9172342568685160060585978089662366883201283965312270307 4654818211999482253881430040168114450362116720244462048 2829677761601656378975763497955487255108091057813394203 4727744847487698984192182808563041649260299176230362632 2504418296296521543856287607037421868140047386309450159 1091325421030325613511075755828734786562608093256450743 4633723342240855858163385371530694587826920205239506727 2475369001398011496431659458297164868632204841795219642 4498327948806313464620108913932870531345561503788769211 4592726850514677135599589063223865076477828269016803601 3061708569828863363533982166411661335548040370382100344 5838081505583034017971208224939095038566095855713953746 3476283240421751934265668639255917743378325548207038610 5633012623762876981734728224250946153189070215082050421 8103977489407657214990832478528545951002467959739308411 0627252254156964938923682735814346077275980334626431259 8278889441818491738026870449603886707186477083156478758 9117803543082013186565820343540734229283474557696514986 8391503976141261336078948099755916482490625516855367948 2474050984649608568188917203699873757964398001165295270 2772372260193575557202326310147686928476263628518930484 9269092640985472493648181412831689383283125795662135988 3554452066740895840923148625755911051962200050308020425 7370028996601241363556488028033999569465609588576321992 6030004685397559802876555831710706399750666047614867776 3563226116127152242671096736184025291082552446153885776 6602779608089830283706877813984923812545171789875779067 6916513246031087551814796001216762016855436138875351111 4464644596594898628685003842938167759796191272999045913 4396042836227821457438491080662673720398159683311458313 2775573719396476213947036948713448379653367208865076094 9443106748938628101668608093548762040629531426836790162 2324344216250096191988652825018478075009309298961687893 5144048527844852101949729314912293366428383610958359117 9266973210503286586371961913064985733208661524319891775 1756133072533690606289440140362467357916861241907679730 7215389609926091477800392182909660567805157424539481270 5158278656086176628088767548528264353457929751091037432 4314804905099720134009387120996799226673274569721997573 9749835295566344453243455703262602782931368938896296769 1490051117916415739641516223459624143879984997239721062 5910452426655628296014596790128617641535247864330478558 1496257111395603251503631837450619425879073297479906540 3378129323435496477095994159702169181036814733833330641 5138771322151733984093817465683332375212452120426351494 8017957370648574825588129624111414646926617747817386015 6155696776808063542808133926222268057358604395739162738 7714350848477018662653169748886473868243094196018928758 9120213872770961538488095065653207344205898497856821448 1099344327143794129234072975479326476182962040361443641 1274652404369175428358566140595943326100913231448641642 0497649479552017171086517069812241608482170721710164948 2479807749180166663180760457163952518386095827183272086 5705298255892664923127405067312348772034977998295609410 6360305165816819038480111470304239018204575837273165208 5922539947510938900121122194266654459086779269137115495 0789666576676546096288277775199570554507297923666208523 5078168943400320475437404007621799091881351094993966943 1342798599215806292704213826756214353405924672023502064 2585410968595512829598880167947485348827623226089882142 6027966949488339973538091153102615727526061516646757472 3112673113045630210164427562827821914879246698975320978 3265292168258433047908547833654269758433077955719520001 0120787240198813494984438436763827041174210036951169011 1801683269994661201008605320941579019288976139784035165 1115993464204441482768205455063418483061619799460270489 6489524389702584341717731903153309321479805420208961951 2507592936490162781474077322477257322019135045680559997 8569277543054657879842859468408586784134114538241240720 6567559826482625761903033834174251848538540384703710069 0876508085350864021762101015672829143567367711035116439 7836344042830234780735456691438177047450894587211787839 1541665309247269795195268639282330037168506787620787754 8178391081973218290478799329139607887417683308186531819 9940659792678221322713459632471409529463076197396749984 6349363609758067253661551807859814534953582160148026023 3176252015063663993913514287751153532124112251505706572 3115208537650284322101584061898257004704391718649072412 0891714561202491730043799349994206586637985787346060480 6192281194643315629256867108796971234962364061937388112 1802073791598180109759080113272257843002501113788034957 9204391899288300516242921760033764107933719681331920675 8299182607848524757117752420168349348194140053916463935 2182737104891500365804792597615834365135534943843191509 2146293081995018359167094253026540329803249676158439634 7114353247143703922148617843828261138668855215984613445 0580330263691439417435599175378716668814004529689343519 8765272300845846550156565989521130110485288169394156867 0635178319221855955305000298648325444774777199550165082 6588967139640889880567958066916065806094048513928010222 7697615613826083190760332454846528661464942948396677330 0807073200675104262514142962447145368750970687850660059 3940265187786103276547028063257299061968975918873866723 0511012379493292597649574826255195927394471764009255618 5211857724430888945893130457097527258670714556514236034 1819890315195457218862114917103453059657845082618680743 6497735831757700864758799643227445489500780966711961621 5136769508530892336123866628348110293980460743553427272 4428104903280756767003377271120949128434487450813568822 1560330504388351754108148303753443420841220816836058132 6234576775427931619860454305044485105558004116794337671 3205581470587272088253604731064967931847963735278844788 5205873182866006563349325602359088898353777250797020050 5414402105594610720764924409136337227897399466397512341 1788366312509006141623227657028541048506797449812718146 7643084141030023752565373049527672754845459997871633253 3105061902402151814681001465126285103975983941288236986 2113183152477649679577744191332394798552871653023199869 8023983984731981788171333103443398908379580000513196534 5233833901090970444714347942650262857403151815203546507 2823118385198658029362135224379754319380198343291431250 2757766754316869888602865677013500372589696445868683417 6473878390665444218192358577310787002319174454287141600 3026828372404946436034787690357332618811431010813218855 2798589730345053440330372276915140453182361878321719988 9890550829089662419765855980578341428737306480985290782 1459411264949921965113612567773076994605802064072391808 6690020175695641759552721135933758979116047598231558725 3564456825714374658566889820373705497045290715846973763 5558706092801201769780532935796783807950227922001052016 7689887325410838931925090717428881081070862320755101848 0041769696826290392399839381162366384787130819320185559 2678658980709850229537394942175424696253547043954732413 3924764852103761177731123138500161871304710647783932487 5850063619911967787753268071392468984403882659360510854 6523692226192724034991210383162262972411440835568680499 8074604837135925207539017014469373916409286486391905375 7393294556536775435632948953085479197356181168943469443 4436430308714442549106098294828815811595635629933779473 9220978511040672166448032053106709130375948843457873439 8473707653747404793080903438244339705830532695856299847 9383048081779750890193239788196447472813485486485639973 6790769039302521285919509594533031379751852981866262011 7612609532139263391827182563275830591189372106915776438 3887227842285290091226125140805231508120272624773706671 6153729796236517171183091817152280526537593373755812823 4864296932266784713386959887691580950811504993633735690 5900842892007054825254617689541647107780117586071432866 2404483055236425937757985524486960807267305907650248851 4081476189179998962929079540606916509862750703309100886 6119931836534781106895005532321232310409943156697571284 3211058927290756266529830683461268817435027634457348731 3081278785396682594804502445089945385062622281565720665 6259080710600907194741580643428961731315157060558113998 9607656842772395481206246549279224664410867393017052678 4065224750410536043235086881525438218840578152295198789 5606499560698274532892273270385375845209270924294667346 8959337778965806769512859044905739913079487625397989989 4685344867084276328476440980465348855120943606428893738 3710535155958795075103681999586009247940522051548807777 4998306131379026412827371575710612817362497836474502072 2775619521267432735816854961196988825831126166950522240 2188114669306257495384708699586574599887892786847387198 6438379048046374622281612687127634511309478316617599707 5950853325746028493740010436450345565804494429503453183 3812907850888333858378697710849820665102062795707669833 4451779345271803769114102075574774315429329032629532114 9788262035159874125464228843952777954992895647543471058 9858515900550849005696903693994638054127440782720795881 2061095018266675052829100428644011596909156026024587211 7456045510940768469797368274814597904045521904841801154 5663478335343808815341403723981788190775763064723383684 8076617187887525444073186583050118647563203017139833900 7898754244110262777492594557872631516087487025048062038 1626062841567542997110084572360794368388317756971160717 7476019773629986084709225612419033443038680607516077836 5027891666283609317675969553014936812797935466652393898 6549220821261327763789820294679958162439870593623917051 1750705049392442937122875207210047900369520353054174702 6881003131427531174456246407354520013033515441611612845 3063638220620318271412034710573330570609561041999774412 9437897233361952936807116294649741746746061619442841957 7150642124491154067073122138420641412696715456643891594 7177796949351958346843367832214130374310734291743734376 3544159073773807768335545452204160755832450014127128997 4101494705488647243415899129609228298624074551605891496 3102100059587134719209797239836831280110175264318686111 8351701735867540649265791513740582162972420188375102977 2027692280780173235365852486610373552463605197417587182 3490873819774519960413516046880860827255906104828222575 7674635819166290343907054759703480904400430433331741346 1423454127456779872589232409091510873059202427900149673 7015134772151425714802387818972789099319232118851804003 0497628938731198868763397705690319074145176297505582950 7905515712897726034354672225187519472277750347806298881 5802764088305858873211408993562565445263256262930428543 9933282550329502893699077705490294707962200839029322144 4112657382089568543447852253558437312693375479376599430 6991005699082156031450819886494389488679597736520237763 8052694955587145427065851747444596468235269410568519337 3700491448623760659795743742949313762849542374769629842 3620404069903223286254828223354201652282912884434215751 2706020215383178452185648411506693943643644633903294628 6921500120033173722315945993702440466546440107095463778 6273667690456425997758603414233762759258536312643708973 0757955269968503132069091830679132654203064003148245598 6239265759757317759128625308946541251662284071633701497 9026738432530161901013729788646954034256945572630522038 7629423264806499623816308550031265168054478855681997310 8967957554426839220485130919026882403377120177863986046 3980025603720606929534601536735130093516649047599690415 3484422840649464357839627395979697011999599689705500713 9802671431539123914611613581834068087605346672553050422 3979280965662210911118477896503351900312819308140470647 8740367155552114034070303989072232339159423512652971711 2144915912874696964544557092280434733841013858874280507 2514932018367654986544261906876750303979569390242134374 7525920284449370703219824095085287439294127815958647543 0366953365464650438122955385696018708146303600068102231 9353567758842217066271778752289539374973944984606881958 9926057904266324281818832976825708783089016435405464175 3677975214014916981613499304491042042741729907318379698 5131245595860639919965966899610800504940072963970989595 1757463495011315239540543638424771576730579689978093511 2310127000606831560134705616884208186210590658438546853 5226530994080955068645181964310455005698528640369722726 4496407220910728050656517590053633194257188261901685209 1109444623049387276226013009665098018150216116189314991 7554486648451019396408924245351858629668535880723702520 8629039637513544240841676796106254077453543971872022038 9829258815048817462632144019324591263846776453878214900 3218736052884016158146769340972434249669596797455129521 5247541300383824175967755422515486890349846758461066315 9419881211797133452509275307014085614263503015271473708 7979022966356830017879902880841938939224918844891176700 8038038758887801697701113453349115348021065850875700255 1736325688200975955274871225357182551697875315095569086 8985464837948430351870614923135734029631365279127615262 3061043140923956535229749326101802357414494002010757529 2488958929324580351889348336232266211070472227951789643 1135332221513311128130269965705654236666071242736067583 3767835191012510994437030462907634661496449559967303212 5852284006812886320601384391535239320911579060473413936 2973234927591808942336565260939483133648102906435863118 3082596587859784715023449078747678799566742485205104010 3999757103940220630691734742020896991756005288898736759 3966293674017209821954183371282339328624773171964386256 6531455126992223677667770819864349679984152604519464045 9016395789604927913929104349027568381726840470522981408 9067131491526250441754527101123578680129893682849339139 6383366078142291794554344916809706649131884537812025796 2155232128839888294830960254154515830155645623132845031 7418576979979910789556567996082529165537586122338380700 6921957963941983742611767676910050735750147104127391778 3596347944115924160740964918923864162314431509843379999 9574123860845568790650179660465904011900931064914597645 5087441691709361597805467174658993017041375390468254441 9849306977396303361433004032263704413884245648531960009 1024035914860434195671889198585615655465775089014431777 1286164568621900128459460742160742957104583140046201246 3901102101932368874623187463906390518460908247466122225 8683171698906360640254048935087506001935383235847779777 7718415669271122400445516770541931073038836943879788904 6242175900466660910401636227006450671672563298135619169 5775856133339039827759965225099040387093278986221595494 3799706306480709649417708005812270559330916211844004635 8937856324358641910615400682047879016214044578771739810 2952607173000991217971137542433348822666186718059345350 0359794062610169455894879852873823946192592738300586578 6236901271929638265926393781959687776344919278138391527 3468510317128350116775412896963401763368803347613242500 6547944835516002423125664608010786702586037609939080045 1756260090655554130984042735743005006687743313528206170 7299033893705322254670042058896404652393614283079185404 1696667832407095595877094232009415610955534334434913854 3884086108248624289859619741256571704240067876712368593 5372271091567040606219434726020409941395472013175524491 5834594427491919291350235583440418720697434588605383370 1858976572062254668638991474061713844091114054244489241 8125280587378444375990337027144323207852046419314755947 5831429194169719062976979044988213080192587590485875701 0280498900927646674318174193127387987919086670564601741 4104518365473639211201831272642135299075075316741860411 3908507917404417265800928896640035085618299372472136843 4131495692957040198130016060875412795746641903179733259 3924021074167670242353517422118285715161832976814222607 3090296369487133088077855566632397283342252706565073072 5189030903950229751455450814134444281654143644104921750 6227064362861017571711204836658149705824635780075504562 6453744628052593284156788579850690105804527975626285722 0830478354366813133031723323813526470752577952330152891 6639528654318999573174578016782672814602226403818995669 3799484242109824897420088233111400134104409516093083130 9054655031595551547397748022146240676110527161375799862 8354396966578355245670079360497518767958500434785944448 3487473455259996323925882010445287895767233391108520813 7994842347153189526128187510890512135465496924606655767 3451857177405113980900507493228007094056920655442879928 9768091385328823923127426496379071979978524909030460958 5020328130118819189798753861277050983112679686721178100 6094288603341607408020448532441414457945472105469892916 6499819415997508117083997585525312534793070723771948237 3833676065541850211333735753571160498408863069626498901 5115562982779223043334984493678391519856268504325200844 7985546296912629978831302936306463370450331552637520404 7392241570728577799880296353289006984007678189697563540 2176619429442475372564984572265506787359093405723897937 8191460803198271139248049794110049229814317594991993103 2808979574725337681460617454331326448924803701346264266 9263173424435742705177475650675563413336005917831376373 7592038902042651716918654224484136094659863626775433322 1729097280677212181229450177664232716733109192752337724 2450590808589275655643441154844388895321327028560540600 6435240340117743942638314926942036676773124923344604615 2792228711747373206820737950407753807024875139736974872 2080794183627245792671586058756843738256966015288450159 3636057997648795546668979631727641445826714098393026058 4443731183219527357824299238053046097925321759529437646 6967178599565547975260104811160900192559877031603692890 5354642196936179009854720785512572597532576878034184282 3941930116764712780200132449054170687194060874864250992 4900412437779902567236238752134487546868018057002677165 9045717416750935853746632784661471702229127753816489358 1403754204131631796620462601683005835840278084250847061 0285632146763492164415596565399512441115272252098855763 1807880862837444395373363866289139439904591869356297993 1691320743108491238782696708173798380276007328352371305 7038353881201921780745570539213125048219766934063942802 3453350969805452191964164969664205192232229332522498099 0680943829860823933868677395445267363219444015986590406 6528670206510049409786713024508960506363114749789754318 6327376379320227953001087717684402618218003859090607702 9345978640932969511233853261494565585967711754424619462 0867417898814347780270237891838654750736725070123164595 4210423036825301549927292304970650068874455290889366465 5148193848056374554470319717186422720965870630049834366 5718303094585252856298925461326079017237462336013820894 7640472176710210783635306328391852894263097083524184268 8066639724543519498745949527236882351106475938370531361 4945233262990060613544202079008007844359185142381095406 2463592880074917472326014282915066473564694914907531304 0411948746127584251725422993376561913228344136159688451 2305097922908093477806100012024307933675460695671886784 7589029167162815104791098481996879505375747610343839289 2981834755913533728342888492285393965950164594229684902 1635769846036566677068849790614937895866238978513950301 9552520711594791624303805713391044123512797717425894997 1813208993972409457630504381765420237749372929236666408 5826356304701889428471366217962807794758141064720396869 0057335883783238393851564367692910953212630953023723418 8776377595132558571988684156351143465444921346183625820 0177391119635659736209174802895107119119312161615049356 6140019891540677191474060450200848900785210448984071558 7249131814241237453147390958592854919261955127528154045 5554894860530439518305516386529635114358554267895788433 2247030322398462969403700363866705975518962282166849472 1551679940102372605276192061750456049663717076263845953 0053344438789944328543663014641420751502676529987148414 8385924204684351505285892648354129599964190638362225500 6162029851790807999551716142892743322162806963512162902 9650503454559800242920380661131224998757487778145433349 5781365580083004587905455655237596430899472829415658468 9806294311272597554693021887912731035300216864227633661 0318905110863359639860709747374195529341785078013653378 6877679115147383325251300237191023587588679803938552970 4998321830389985333735331510345804434025730422758682609 7239834223150176408033273176226319675659897729718394229 7165227761967340857344413747591477931793339892435994058 1396032281346592478558756550575159428611613176739552834 8150808518520715479514392667287510574413867697189020877 7611959245935929086383969620057686509962930381814549128 0734180972040320363366766499443919936264145227145073503 7059076093857524400009474822971362377215926308360221391 5885590946140740697630129708656969066762442186183635520 4727903533175309360779778798470802390218595874487896074 5237490562837474189310268062804817433813001982212777060 9218470081525232714598672343785431049783904364930586076 4535756025983828162540984963998318112971881438639542654 4082800861930572917995688879881825724409230860777086263 5131360946309767740997028472766829666854290845405202291 9003034322471898204993824806075163872794566894084973666 5162281336948828583395313505021705361118175021010169609 3737288217468389261806871887211712203206733649831281254 5726927631056482587901068575208080633928751364817583758 1096955969933848419910626922411365611711295479677781238 6239349341400854705378458378285151232798730884093735721 1004586036545449453018681073293761108679782828034366133 3397805386148635943716350087711931195598480218289926777 9769409139308492689239716108751625981364642795191163033 9179612919001760953221655734911037471209457900418602899 2215511759156830362494716086505186322797429561365198303 5189714287602237507160599904685227028482420257009629938 2791478180154066416917925969650230616749677247841947414 2009242977297138883251166552227303389644473052704902414 7727564715409237680664165282261122166055190351049532169 5382999570174114651029984898251643905699093945986820498 5525831287644568389843421093658943105114075558384927893 6997409501389198821247991620988839243558736555452375362 3890641072663136573386887150143766765743928298320734613 1403949526170953084489658005655846309523296318712451836 6166304277498527362023490678591557693622053472426111253 2638914302528937667373926286064609916642583999874647434 1416395267773224693331340898922821352367160956282513492 3485926804073551815360719656739502706913535763434376744 3117249084553776703266698841449114808884801324930258438 1770118785666357293539878114064658836941728387365708433 7575104479912359736597243445574271838473362051640986039 3102195921211225720343651001396389064945296714205608908 6176982883163882838252297076581896118954572982581073394 5401727749783454068776411077800440742929663980795802668 9312946890891500618618418921853041643322169492782133921 1827719021675202080596726274946300280538877794596218568 3074384298925646302408906336676064738970496873626773471 4319346437826952783760286146583892789336232361603686965 8885994407170901438576500856237035707472881230042776474 7470377946320005543727473658472402618390250818502039941 3109503970812481221077612832459563995640730378422829494 1790417991353653370609295358041284490195677174363265587 3343028440148149907546510328181387821090721433983745415 0957218087233216393141184885404882476133156499354030311 3131971438856668338021766683608295032360405951367759271 5516567968029585973380361344069307813757301161300265797 0242655917863431943626466230186872587963057556366078289 9695363498145223886600730147718791986416066143908057772 5519244870708291097673554991120061231753618478131765439 5572950385452923653669413348562178789261547404561504523 0885311843897833507480699448020815830478029291395027421 8678869198017655546818144544307419110229272193186444074 9790317259939771362180997111761468900013772407009234849 9633083203042973219675827894000846652350711551118348103 2014483529474488518863241330396067639585766239272743538 6476553325926113916010589720694912160419438436276922502 0408360183481182715855343925553745823628255237262533143 5969964636667825593382100917598744440271852251290642515 7453594796130527189599488847824353172256275413109599850 4427747535263888711892649770717055022010568232530711543 8956475830312255116287639688351432627286298152407558879 9596209804394659688932951904490105741914199814985879000 0533489612069163111754682534858290076839537662641452052 7393607865138057224150689718558277653895215135856589764 0730148811113373869245888909822760229733951244135075100 3872589482066478544539290551160492546556830179223635263 7755462684090494780037268471610264950882620693574846316 4396897896270083376303743017561945738907884810424309285 5236310298355174517454466065297670819947432059951652915 9600871565211546129673541395732775167844348486459833913 7584856250554601750792209883587719338601394896751483376 3802139034152904283626453763745808782815379047085445759 6761421037723612329619640229202289514696881144705828930 9803570015041036948417054728692275197044694697292034951 9697662176641436203210987497172990814400037157392818915 2840831974229437336774778258709218717225298406930555693 5225836786253877699037108329877979505169169629957607026 6248772561115321024522871797030937380056335405929310890 1874004957513305645755468645881925344372271704841107604 5834505257242917684423561001394566824566042880004740729 2619165754409533650005445833313333486658197274927600124 2323822517184689306940857232461554239281388742202766169 3797935663441045037115598236757714312491279623141150164 5288804409423900517346456378036293953277878016360441042 7591864202516771182359108124947844895488072585512574549 6079956918012971317205403842490960873636213513109752862 0986224262418742435783767729126417918801376752003205633 2618924101861651303481024400685680860611048112942740900 9375274857858586840922973157793668860861996442907361574 9053303451074679213921393573414693782678405331319923544 3303460719515520570066100116930106114645564891680500914 5005561378494045436931348591061841933018954548638521986 0080820040286332226857792865947499006936075105780234742 0150353177373008364949891672893509093542120975207472725 0436661880061334959093061140711046459924475971754240199 6540730654084169735239250415635500390264400292275155191 0862941367236000269412071278113087636531615224433516226 6919012310171362950133169807700976703122592334099542352 7648984420891092439027564816170040721739272566024295837 1557106716854141871300357131023054472593770645420643730 2838147841910218688218466567138326128263780697530988608 2906633039669846839624674768851145064913151861552462947 9248111598731109079771152980588092092858162277065275677 7195393112035731943345934347337295189941572147227619036 7800430879590479992664242819620163009888371488450439801 2244624556026604086161331997232849787615931712681400404 5056189668690984708239413708551813261996376889702124152 3137818733130015601121995657035414106535356384524396556 4267272174345053170897086203476547586741281464071979228 0574469540684927959945904582090187317658661625178733129 6935726248763018274805306560029462418101514313186902408 7493841124215821508373074128337310032226683957690735069 8817682754848177304995391310318465327838386562671747600 1806278875804925400887840392798564649645155278927345020 0154100313190509627108096288952376898287265139140819451 1671959166631818853373127982279478096384186330812324934 3682732708847168484082306510680498401989966141848682192 9237124322629328442483023610179839100426990407744799190 8376102111123960672507192997931365177067316450479862322 5519797029925665315101596604596690150887068882982527286 4059895142504765564643861397139093020257194585582527139 2719811327758886955446292060520268767522136796682746877 5874528760778634491382699563480082544144131825347204948 0142126543298296784668605437790613389102060765389746783 7990904198226428291713569800434724666969930157511495371 5204374031918107954868943240622909458623262452209667574 4952856601646578736884246540265604576973290012958378742 0171151005742659749253328682586625702458378115218220127 7576078722787536254417678516818491979949497649100036934 9095508194502055638112249647967662496507858023271236894 4622866979631971539024990109911767205329659201024327415 8366462851035194005414571907148638824694469038224568838 8500782441039250163597153748490569452456053125403791760 3310165347750019986495805835536614207169974117331055254 0420552110773185810458946104627355807094714668352878352 2244243951951095964801933997282254412372911975335233397 8820050032094830778066283364606324667100180087066628897 7157613180394453085177859979679161756236424579913187479 9529518736756020672433607862783164465504713334255774562 2032970583706520846148146180327955657231128913791506107 8782367241706315742790860275826804832820482530595944865 3553053355736089436683787788779088357733165815665640463 3363117896557755386745135965474379288244327761776652997 7537884432122626758789612663833068438490058005776137309 4604324573314159787616555372263016164233534510023746353 6829894247824255806480766433618052377415631403789337126 9990081154608408142405869284464087423891245775193664669 9463735915844119317795008584806528052045138617897232991 0964611770976297169880547414864040358883927950040568096 6882682526783325875358351600505794585314848377702967618 3263606491366056471185080491635911181680573568625676757 4836279625954231444084268694441780846545900109830083247 0127327673251862965281011987566742512371854719174196446 1099638143692252764876865242964332848802671048804488801 5591064476982918336443256383798347892249924247347347492 5585572931518611034534137335672274625782767187551285229 6157193501863251721759999422779441251276949166596411764 5331130767839435875570151126833978807782308932767292196 7390656501679098849598999718362018377246697916468158884 0040150832641339017024402863907008831066490683497676288 0088097131577264334164705251536471773066139272240563257 1001397299899095593747730559636348560061598496125351831 0745042828059910113561527646137187323074054864438709510 3762391293174413926799644747323618213633118585804069936 5837776065584149533283266028778546968943002292685310193 4301987370587173582180980066938912507662570847465950628 9918468346949911962050562881006235243400502407512125659 7621835683455225766840491652515707584146144132895209700 9306872902271637056385906105921696945735131229699292583 5675318834452109537570173563261816644245918307191732592 8053735184818309872294562621725404441898640397503845136 0611100621071808868929053885565380321231977664500797880 8922913907197183215533766071468815888614665937080218118 4864094912441578015869647372390959585803117354939639342 3239812188385832226906227304369154796477329036203102315 8462282118660828589608169094090006189644213461734468252 1433863060864107649130309630386061561226947756727056616 4198322661282955940541852670099389441814526699815121965 3967190513843135365503213138068242451734889475925031241 9248417525574038182351139026163553709368646884710152598 6682006296660433267158847028467252827367513636915893498 5721514957696957393793129333387868587015586438472121908 8131194713370873382327500056239923744771721034792168999 5870015046980589562365188542682939856667127230583317473 9467989387917984475726396699725651509335049449623932989 4118380951152202738593619916208931559373521319380127029 8481882968245692466401589102452240833407352947237676601 8719083566257343946835470483622445461993712921994552160 7705226537983475106667694632555115664949116807052305281 7308690882682380129412541814673058459343581273433407463 4710981016973378451137000361466614777973756676762211878 2539423603706549237225664751927002508248888604062234098 1154511333422390177368411359915337237318467663405071568 9668193810358548079907399613453888826857567243504591899 7400691044704111628786526792010616132471999844823715233 4997836375230143135132826955395290108649420581860439615 9053058259754001573475299749827230953870577210005396418 8697048745289735915687927079944165810494426879390222782 0026173884246389592211392638749541141959433002708467142 3706812813778229848743892258019606732295576646222560726 5008320437346368920697425731014887778328145970055062112 5297094395513482069706780920457890090055635993193030074 6710425701791847467995201645098538151015396961735455277 8043062677579487710979913625936622349370648370598168419 1440900869283841758136960770262652637398421792751865585 5340018024947388424795076359369625165815980054901107970 7269532448861374349938844083661468592090201387462929729 0938453956893091552470325456494848342558435392750026839 8089195124385714727889228818004727979105941649371664175 6765094433746540972890144063281301891438633928063344349 4240026022881047169997255339395707641070678950590524163 2902212917615707202813379630649859882322426710298264264 5482279327154804587649921241321268182767230903475595793 0311584824894830141731719343104663561998293422660845241 9772743000894757519064436425070401157381317794809599533 9269155798840054782895365239563674165729648804634630573 6737117215809990209894453733255406649244555657047977207 9145812304506188806693477316115492135285980811109640356 4201032065031387832981444308563872065793894070562327958 6874460852840698062839012831994040317536981729101193027 4216487446018619632159446845380755709872212964758426105 8043710144144891074881337667213835454142478713666653871 8207128484761707002802307713986200152328528467498051716 0094177008483060781630740674129158570458579809143541609 2906134945970968892571056791005567529007475043799463382 1119211999009122153965563172633298735935838666500189702 1037681056553912581127425650365892142910191935677400796 6612713823071408188284186493254567005047890235799834629 6652053903452672297367971122296475763842795337070307941 5632893117466348996286910518604722726888778758797953654 8113309718525774883625499507808962383116823946505116854 7086261364021782044527622621850946877145846667658899947 9371028457027858288649455781921024708840980548840494289 2027586325135120327683691655093337575687742311036161066 8383215808025643334645427172202495621806059358605778368 3982546182236449833541991908181754923962168710528049514 2246375891201136159799843803455389874368637941643003051 3037889583127924845498683990658600640789933528127851940 9840167197297270699322133907184209551782475206802684636 1653977165123457434030443246614781771199610855372824309 1711263519501191538103322617009607819792294603552601878 7669236212486362488512903544283973792325138955506401423 9130766546753811452440247068376528064142487208913451379 6385999449351608677107460143274772385102847494666363346 1941723016077362976288977251283002580846877265301516820 2925087300134621992315653871990410605507419303633901844 4239787442338499826069676057020535368456464272727034894 3923664845900245979494739486041667113357170281209226805 2781568833531326433175902994653857485218471097204771824 8056721561923131996627637828206706279778643822558087274 0355388755763722582999050673591541471494743726498397870 5766331150533421161217453408965415215549774624788862911 8303526040368732822025070893530843523458081507195695889 2412605287571839649630550766286009111672617530072817388 8458812373598537269299262642666002172976904093229166457 8008028615731050138340599605215180202337467493294109576 9139999676638521753746488507214642276836486091831973323 6392159249039000696788812101129746358373405258687854457 0222146208736858727966414530176263354155887940590732122 2539467073782654675608107464960418043395795387211330646 4679928612294857139338563297616178508911558276611979023 3799986635770474963796822399350957954508205505111893034 7793570244303528304428347024105904612246808113753997074 2874343512072417982710008293319137141928877140989863705 4627113614217060316038877158734107562660346260346932057 5746363265306120596147410967864366328128489246217276990 6044003564831372701718432611076286907062962876782483372 5218167849520870187388883526681880688561553821029179384 6881259759223871757568737766365217279182935988891248129 0484999654764459655545951531923019867342143962690524533 7463449860371792720542796816889295558794575534131465881 2833102455747928050200866695716939577801534143906770746 8844437199722947314209624309846450531853965219060267110 0605662171450565239616762915821410039307333892918625670 3337144724170924079448220819579349698115524925573254088 0883164819519948492518859797181791650718864975353694319 5763660262426172292425480056059572174815355934092538283 2433344777942345089465946829548015616400884023550373234 9654987866217107668010625102744723405477738722823370632 4422346571309983353563617904512966453592077279387939270 0954660146105091802732697555135713654909405170986914333 8343735386223956625316705081322123467368781442761854788 3058500581078515556788076939732421220873066182620090830 5041506079878672078008638748314710467962218043947575563 0990862442443828090707516360392136097396719349408198200 5189308463418418513775869421385970025192357210352359781 4756562837006498935806194277478376736716568604401242535 3942546083747346222496082982724724021875373415104438842 7140893032903966317059852727435757224919804396406893690 8330704606903363403761135669272008017206016525870166209 2465653183217835903483184668496336231773544630393379348 9237958382338014835246620707688841775646825727171361914 8355289440361157962468253470999577854148164846673573561 1338031920658221354967829629458379489925909065715085858 9924036877724709560225206030410594547223573430761992020 0387034244022234909496718095119479811812317662161328126 5741888792671780402385780055985292325615688246765163590 4834058800448384582302419984176242039750282144203323781 3646956129181609088070522692744785023579437156142854961 0330999701394772146061745007882475417006791781881337307 3553878679601012421924341739873289763228098676229374534 3728998117259300822232462437598540018372660873832647120 7255449130643364499510019478254452554256119854446896338 6192334108861190236636252006167177340726844487670870786 3399288518785748868906955952057560806553597236255486657 6806599730026961449979138639491376433439511781865616972 4575011955527139876663310241993649615936734233367659351 8995108210508545586590240452439501495865709751688017729 8008199222597252891615283264328713301912072026225055993 0210552005936427206720674365808195919838946862415075380 2751656622826042558448723696342315273704964736012472937 4705823518946377728760858627139523599906922325870359910 7092753607717873127548150940351270138170794870400279463 6433688427716924012826404447538300216806055597399111532 7567430425079168966493653461066490303392645479826245075 2752970355117029389549392605026116732805080636191135041 5038722553548052495030725922083212991676993938578960521 9190402265932968932015280538558488326767365756858379942 8685543148848459878043199371078484089337419779080033863 6966596327000480075341073313028695828601359287661350885 6941307268952706221194446570901350002850781700817329693 6069944780801165089977469838327533544622311789004142445 6125659236190671377822188309901262050387138637461107547 1382433334260661119112499604311974873003557846753855809 3194053656414387240871593070280022336202403420926692484 1036541392460325281513910602580690086792469478464151377 4253049081133374859256590325210843787058369018030593385 3297001096960008742504481418458925985696534556980827237 1276255400483792707641017020870006758524443257752645790 3618268036052623878996687562686845758711349482617027872 6420774053277917839660593024680537612528783622421631814 7642047643334565869242915619461741479293032672745331987 9627590510582556439064127960599605162941055835770035365 6324285671397243309359986178485440971818172554477791409 3209591840501649984386128073788718816754788756505663196 3197673047058648946240459492697664532851091987443373512 1566448881451325097829979985682830183029271812658757997 4915259421426066384493476182366943613010007783474504544 3839405946382531641746962167963754039491521160083553404 5873007034167447688538635372417591191912573029628757699 8669830602845055125425577813049196573537081097538898051 4498281958517209632887924975966878585576268728363857714 2823352346656795892694854891954487424195222854027581013 2725725884846046549518516222527214858969727263289515266 1007419195971783288365945597685705772628478559544883724 0757916288363148490647791455348726575585011194226486996 2439109009594842195050118285457021898741034571838981790 4863646490829677731508367769973355150741700812202580538 8524519536398345318761778123182923384516149201894678720 2174802452815919012422558651698747259021550762497491226 7376594563307616602119434840323979914407024881734343302 9272571092865738989424064956181090979765498511842477113 3900728809299016301869411421261170343722496674766825988 8183377748915300135800231460242604720552757993198994096 4316114429852831611486989731748642308262649341631684527 8016222869452176524878906995560991510960158794169103884 5956359668529361259912457292837693574949960006374540510 2933125235371942115650133154753736280907142815773185118 5927633100144847811577305157277411636321762995559710643 7427871640408298307104630541915599371481539161255478112 6437438903974521207357576777750742115050829810085737523 8351838357539933202975989157824880504120705904644073227 6884830874353451226454706269409754445136975725708915057 3023242573567272108516847067390111372101828058046032247 9166007383269145415931982924325433746486049633965342248 1729383254751114037593843778055810026790235933847989586 5486078741941416884073043417349690424069174289582911338 8157394322771015619624776355190240217127468627824721979 9676266290091917695564381053856926401859147616695431940 7769348965559060313034157909445519756029662487545487909 1117532699370937126380672256751463060740233445983148205 7807785525381693436480535680794520453868887221458052022 8137165269820116250616572973797480750029723392190975012 2049474941700659392967296028738767195222550630864385036 0228641843766240091747190328339083995367474686131010932 7545085370103248816456357548955860367991893611297876190 8356737312274823781827018531064263096134724871436054931 8903770261332912020741185702039654923368590863272900347 8722237659894186318952339757526448262322846781474167839 4175878779284134112230198805548371919662085993112969783 0338865167585446227913405384476083942355534490331633000 1247579965276168526319453293095962731314672619266181983 2194566480048912724042165730413638330422266489785155626 4565532197114472973260582132148615280100972768015104029 8965202063860686004598161428523749991208520934729230797 7350301533905977647834289074748778151734815736268828728 8473096086418866453032947600753309358538027704926007328 8432941195208648297113175937525344388958814255548385173 2952836011377915329011335759811747590808295590475065765 8456860498951986993050662506017097078329876063046816009 5210972977875136018632054589557818005958757171911723235 0915787137515399125515052606959476059331576350909179773 3208336136807194551564074953303571884225636931711834397 3251605736503774732145350056359563826247493638224705836 8475214260727919955251074551304244338336405493970033337 1348800299785946575449427651830341211197021029987336199 1177647930047649326491521909917772362558052712725779928 4186221272202594729578364241569518389042618629319498502 3980882790182277086708707193539801835763828047217627026 1490249184634025236129564512600179754496131220872848373 8833193857402018908281767850298505262156335275083393941 0145554721256376368546407909464765381655080500179673737 4314099089474841691430065081182103990094191714290554428 7434869177808284127163283349333738760189805192382363730 2197650070299199840953953640819293935448443378672525707 7729595961387100715792147218370758041500544134986004929 0749969893790348810208279250693005742360174677126398250 4447987947755138368875388820775721206353195865003008391 0654471490754927971155721846090155394573325186389812858 2468776959800827417655549925565263787184749887063291494 3908030741726036758968025487183739999619682932661224121 7067713397137880925201702623014717820800639162135982052 9738550555820959403332647089156195552235663806264125747 9134638253749259912880143126144362011718100610472258584 1850028634156211568844185662028272766006553624341653186 1727054704601829523329536489605733307453064730077394581 7405562218010296586954554296232136268085193584500258735 7305866651956174463718111344775636102931642292999771284 8473992479149975246975746167652401333988711899350291995 0725940354177678878427586317338620212314331223245499952 1022646419170590206372156364870441042698336333313821695 8848319812093693683591904114931623478727636627592154568 4107024174052979256942981914981740639527144786905118423 4337195592612319193757906211785809093205884794836305795 6121560105651820752164895293647504997836425968788047609 2599970186536111131360484481043431372673271493251764067 7959128270418092840993021480957457866349377922712137553 7125494983646132191054790119508054816377823175531880540 4834474568234829552821306383035954647975531338603713165 7640783340885935945737671967408625251809781817880369860 1166138834712999153771123834154528740489956469028260300 6885427634518962357355461815822221407196786684310268265 5738115194937131618234925304365477918872773039577291667 6035989068298497927532644579302056250041982158178336797 5832458201670334401637519436130793606687706059615507458 1873007405885541857077712937653954611123552017737452675 3650277123601026263711408502493754519972388118497200485 2954076053757550486334985176039343403658952960860734480 5531229553356882145671180576047588419420583496338454216 5377020226288732032814262719241911346980715350623640604 8801061017613964306550666466714597747927512750131334659 6764639606994405703118605608781228063289678165765372750 6296728357626397482838464729501891798560482491985007991 6092323997667196476783301263846508088042831110985025546 6129686185565035001236106852974356644656198492092110126 6375831195462401126619489300838284386599999928333379487 6598213558839333097596539435168747702542038052033733823 1789387828254304773685927377235747888656685873609256869 1056377446851131559478673651648492178603892046920573921 3739659762934266179938759886105571384739015869538001440 0337739425963524869263689609087053952625109612729088737 6798222410747678488299026259214172065135443271991645998 3330333820509702367037918912977711390002179646455681701 3808941825846295987689363592439379803701260437000195453 7532094758565668626186913776932365553855337366401811426 0401171263453205372512446880839250455380642547662809345 0603910861511948831424647739359453611346263253979030531 0615515404757043183580698889116850882783575406260470081 3348942775641988110461503391081966974360385607326708715 6087766588589106089607208747158269701690562668719926815 8483351741024109506049761333221030468320093162948196664 1786641089259633540386292413015247640415195327618247072 3527897727695774543149145720405417995318578837498108505 0571576711105815852167055220110024031214717157984645854 3324890734109876109929564967615654471880624428493371942 2274740449837985964755841334894107426083336152120775019 2980151294656720842115507638816459889661764643697603289 2432451053029825051224268070373121280839351220225540841 5132029479998057513768649336556761678499471334926956257 7390784837182482831556792981972877868629036310560685800 9907222402153876614713644801965614811245388627165423342 8875619797920485573019299975004175881862203550843526937 4224183477542357560534672554956154189883817856029267690 8506131365952880391735556024568797177231060321745760497 5950232256294196379063093795581044909587621359167786582 9539303065765309230704398675706257606714270638526055475 9595253213047800632610710768083216210014579464097769268 0069139071937272531922852627428957389504137685477459296 0335922726252666683521707031894962827245652845824142546 0630372804077747979885412946353979992464746913355243372 3183045353848908080893152518135768485272858917328591746 4503656120068829470503204716904153768678001929305063669 5778550885505423698901222980877912670610523562973580602 2201829431580735552190937586577473626473699288881279782 9333934998697735232413759931554636311929820706537274786 0725899731206930627210401572394384260875603932638706392 9022190308589098777220198559385372688147932288292236982 5904643093397881652299859711143887919168112556374983131 6110931906115632552892612058651598514939761270556240876 7671406059062759367897286320465589407531927159129511701 8443755758535236978206034603081114085616222042904289052 8709348719387536681994211967871603447511656321704404160 5351341390173136689463887385553138636824336997598597061 6457062670413045912643728498914835689045560909348101158 0923180730184599840879909046157493109861431331591978406 0635683188419505707596210326850840753951104607136774315 0631865568117504568429109859360948634686959367227758077 3060728837988142468100342685874419533203422259222591131 5687185512988438399771818481775752765286872747867997560 9559814433269798023224692517480084804373540267386844464 8250945683719869661983308898587835257932328100478498000 0165924072903146602815056472411034520315765276577171450 5108046030512975963903369048782270839013310400538514937 3537497295161348972263979021198896344486620188190295769 2950434647230578452652005806799064539004955427487396033 3111513343423239392815392857552418925427533689936707673 6032707695340715397783176932998580029024738091222270247 0030149732148309934933241880821118256958623294651857563 6897541635746895986602665172871063731782115440732830840 9582293717686280368564515915257032902756903685712988312 7811874734596074173100978847315628386494861931043501661 8122663037695937267645885383809430494530230302680142109 7550250389072148424600933987543991538384213775459724640 9868737926602794166204708663284387662736608782721500359 8927765170744547706538396196028343102852384091338723785 6397953682578837058304894726634813482131719088833963367 2412315363972952037995614054202652355733182260536030151 6107672701613667753472021089952406019019073107167115721 3153131399108734604994855887930555732907486675692499177 9147777627525721533153059191543757640208556243114944537 2545956809702564757642444230904740701449387200931485566 1267386418994254949313631047596189330349094993072843240 9009866042964776416063621289476951726567416922104126791 9762026291755853059616058835981509438139888155464739539 0022108597871859240596478027678892392428047732324168011 5088099429075130067286149727378504160015538097278691011 6538163760299560019987567710528743417964863494875902284 3450810248452324285061945646492828833802467453143600766 5393932531690693471534111025909155950980999607771081924 0434008174019090499522416945936708415512633504468374235 4082912646538035494169538468719159478644821690719718827 9045374175897865653963543641749642113833239127266085382 9567746264220437486137508696560381441154467817463182415 7801254897625802405672218165190255256466551041784031399 3155273497012827464078379677343103957500116764350123239 2187217369395615725612096294658612581792259971229360156 0483252932466059000746753828911358876966050230432754644 1577272041355353431069230209904095882802842492545660922 5504736786633535977670114754779378951221639503917488370 0606920832143131056511403216591497160545033152608756244 3039751201627044475665497445082910844914275328651257884 3201433719161950742434585426712768110260079969773273109 1087404071388839859302056854770568128370032410609948808 9120372337515691677129447677010573628517526922673867332 4904110576188363433437399317405736193536907770580699187 0011038755068258651233963419298473309667875732032904837 0056903353621683728691586822484931645864130995561280761 3543158394797965036457984422529399803252134609728622695 3626724707628997177963276334614112070415414830530440196 7545816235986063466572733057403342467568253998855700384 2039565097719954100268376282975119707156928778058823190 2617101475800897373783464992100430570761585953225073361 0872957027150743122979203137211031512057869458182420174 1832056515117533812845799817329613000972285911308282090 9053314760119678185038367530347047000578748360997590909 1296303441827655051198429426117421250174531088376152772 1032091623308833571020857721625950992529864364182068943 9656908564775124318290301835339510911467513718534246305 8517707443432161316913045445620729557791498890485478502 9494251869923015642048236729967820854327708171399372971 3647285516236910280943949049809571114798735326336108615 4490921362107195786271826589846454595870090692492488205 2343511286873862691252933569556562440153334475671624094 7811826571155954756699368423562499979227723332856784786 2452694981303829576715883682539034846167149680141385991 9405559791791785828197578481237247802296273427132738070 1712131593454022544168614641620641854955622017580271717 4193296040307242855759140374875241255836486847826530579 0211293015046009300979113289391102092842221262887439723 9879299987221712680244269570436408269175123947288580976 6317352190347740207830108250082306867481659929162142043 7855969070083963431749157040070491113309702304687661585 7483135080144475992852020727860406246909862458183710566 3182549206666339286894164223168139785374174558983550239 8141347627568661622118636756113454018506123014505064146 4766200254793727370169115091057005880583855287751553568 3461355508881431374498563637773694334730779223692023281 9512601988334853193084139129692103451156646155817184516 0918653048971195380110248525749893158647233999267453725 2191487877997888075626737506387237805646976435268613067 7476116156403088981072299006136202913855386468368424583 5443420724906526943131926363064557919103281746224652305 0868114539223790346999357618192283841178311127342660931 7171605472302748587000104786605983536876204234909356314 6793544370070867604441608093430388964169122938462935021 6611002107616405466145328261330250989929553919275962994 6278263263211656587431955173359427872479954828722781079 3149777110353425543816635050218200475598457194707642967 8271587726848362361118065924451595282915230181808971672 2717634965228375068073131741445335093301055862157197336 7591051672048856745415728163217259397927018267765927879 0726975958652444479862784876695394914610177605776036071 1075086603455755571296234540663775844877314065805021814 4414570121613889442942543012726143996039751548809684175 3887787099771053156896057795536359670078069985650119553 6169958191091853337403661999066186774586536593782895158 6192168358385372055171819669900290622524429719647760765 7921208349979814831084253380066460564654628441059597587 0105383783766951341441171157658015291972393283182374190 7241827055621142924812595008621934825451856553970125840 6477745909416107789844866798787983603594306705082646985 0650965071424287984166501330336475959713294583569058759 6970583659840237526455951428415274309347600284805973744 5115482304008577453819441423549187838092922978318441402 2384436112322168850562433541858843251154472064328496208 4563281194108270588318935428845436505484535633008842668 5693563642890202766923084866336118299142987263879880682 9980861239497632951046359133826912525187946694508941539 6493327345497299448983629947399175474416471971731779872 6839436024010521661014981526554162540385451779521584002 4958798797410495248004753558164544116079649674374767184 2211835815737673704896816576186466844739957457386389528 4956651895744786659777819507522588829870247890096406531 8520474237695238933550121847859966007408965038385951470 1804072345776878385607580956164533921688489754259830599 1753761013232063543253442404886000030908226190037306341 8486886143876373649417887401204826095051275986339050977 0242472529801758826392293870793673252211167057926441409 0854374014853045902503716963747745860719140542569438156 1170144378884418883091592292719203584129871622866850532 4603894356500230734167083751864595368025275824052092374 4676573351270601601170349080682223272341214084695966733 2516156575806659024310130320641153751168740775678740603 5925878861719736349367711142654304847081133303231866339 8550949431439748048407876477678327705348801596714101698 4435669780845487805182319957564073978831770271135643924 2044520333007609764367969990040958549556201313584805875 3749472569340330909172832394183692193249151868723547739 3921275611794664018511800138075010277721713064204253265 5536114323907882035094537707508434889230102069364851728 4976129383325793163280402402366224770735848850558619602 1481895075688961464986471085846445373294965523337264188 3832621271178272406932265715707864175572896145338291644 8918652049552729526330028104982310985733943081602256698 1711150564218030749436110781361389682204877365185667020 9197871094272276503470633850855008421170940405082569924 5756282826278137513327080529455232216084540576543785400 7179908127688366953749752286406714615345649011269387426 7114036215138204775875494285657227853366584872908691749 5101023758749766072301695185736509057949181869154204951 4818950633136723233600179192443975940164167719835945106 9342721729348371331527082522858781476449540661682660663 2817385906468170848098019563095401910023030383772107483 2278139011682082582389277936139561206216213391578640790 4096277774306239458871168135932412443371094483087422994 8965727049696689190976787295678568374918266228075947073 0876390942917918464672898935038166571603238341300482214 9073557310114756043910764230704997141717927224988936251 1853771844565361124353668033415834710999978127504593107 2949201640040438736891084890000220658968949509883554543 3034480634690683626426926225260480503822296566585644546 3817257872024223930603167450160539775516554246030743256 9145384140667700093348172625337857836954968801819714207 5830479025045449329434408065470696670920819668718095745 1822379033311686660106588546461622251368075580728178399 0499382032540352222147912787357337924050581704793436111 6046575203509649920300943063385151557010396543615600425 0209175408368025107569627240540070613073914839978215497 5269620067771746125375177474080770421469498072465669210 3138036559013914463193378524956076512895884703956836005 2405603773226648488976759864722223687045726002513146533 0278949073668317542852793043641684491309014822977944414 5397767000504764545394419974425340090220649707950657786 6762562579041678795171932282160484279042228145745555525 8501105051118532051282481704493408500651110585967966113 4805431579901002711637041462558845146953150161376530986 3467935139830644217212539142104848401806995555589338646 9844709722072920441600174464574485789885219133254971330 2548209802199209468670551308850411232159894030606077640 7088621530225283963061061498449297470451281206439250952 6839331630165354068929280565187157265787411940217478091 7279954187411811373735348232049240285444372854241447866 7353172039728409992107533852137685218992027547637515508 8032382034514104490336878610551139745556445344133528058 9331495072415453650425368635876511464557763852861842225 0037354433860841945720257808362467051613544121936052124 9265478557979011265815919933225542147336102522035640035 8279085755073052788354315946741793742649740740947948944 7795731660962302173239728840260162155089907451024629671 8368591603789059816357439266727829502991817957028068636 5101245445154413181429654184524519788730520200288020433 8955209521262425068207362516464829688831505095970100022 6437213534878582602533578984284992642598493826986555915 7455227722304478367004512926203259072844700707182646394 2993971057965049240272151309090201632257892936466206907 9114189091709554858581709996939845824188862304346386468 5370946920190866442500142370490706054794401636362244842 0494614145407334077205613675377994717434641869614416355 6429471591970959124572988939233815001041229439585288124 2903163818939118293640475674801320054837776422413083227 3379016805513456118786526378739084602983248449677767652 6714460909842724092219442087290507772474227128491998627 5288409545361224426081223673026362416664636769565823405 0934786501143545223017211043182967461181271247726747558 4183473918296468924243908358983041077861222164667413927 4580844109344670914076889081154804269904644766179037069 1318643164487293481162475314270947951218371189543080160 6136867423308652068568392614804784456647494574832329837 1127834849457568184823573812967298602509445631002138707 6804904301108841043560659563291355136365953790577450863 4658418379378550213855073066062032361892026534379655424 0913886678051764866023556868010244438199821740818683080 6326579344501366069588311635276590196371091221683021799 4317817811597562569334811817590163704539548800254386919 5029394842963338788023245402686831159207714726609640814 7297425641352377071326558656729260935213135632697386334 5139232379491272741604407165332837276663606992078289885 1581890074068178835600338395502491054421913694943840259 2897576804164798738875441907101007388250260025052937157 1205988217997519052515481351289265070350312953887973951 9680714631297973939885522406771074781329661125142444094 2546205865605638648411769737650932223200581373898885989 3022336308095219342652281506753067731168349920030749784 4953331739235628772498890110498291353809943234673870647 9293918382984736509174159934422418013609070218537683948 2371972551488138816352825082378087561773037185933102376 9015518148956680264510669556676356270331637550428218469 3552607931286771716300815229705250139944041110995237587 8216898707228324155404378594936488165971060194170111775 3081977960061020610758095418438226377174415893089344024 5480776358985983864600448191306329182121252200728063408 9056273136156282514259729116909696211674082471631451891 7473600695966991423080878338378686590159867022321428691 5701414248070458972191054200479042072618389456591675766 2433748165233431013197777875062648144789623796854491833 3932544522632823898399552143508647239988246182346783334 1203496969634652310297098007031272981130029874875884515 5628443101315609908946158784058400383614543062750283843 4516836793994311551940672336880332618381301906515931686 2019183963643881182869704116494587694221136576981495173 1860439447681922394006701455127928254056530324642352419 0837891152091652075345011477513376176131603034635001583 0432411983034504597311154802352914726755652853961549825 1732218702811891475582192510975188147499627018320123866 4665544709627032211967352066825688348737596450725120796 9145168739639987295089292861505745093918352489864171151 5633710772070437194298978525854106512202087219851152011 9682006685154950907756992161931680576122550841079956447 3572362115138442605911878523611115766746246167605894908 8473218825118818916537294130184756365083622904096877270 7590630759517373446538123581672056998615449337441355115 8082859997972507000542569584482904215703296329695418372 0611253277818507824353239187267379753901060421898213335 6800149176292763589739749151033610294485487554126594588 3082627308729741581359987850589708156429324159565205722 4388601584207810475042628112904425526350548296613431983 4755788519322226718693036456672710264959940051166308663 7317274044545694973748748521103317754936462538061133447 4310806832630846622039370773105244279995137450193526614 2352255141868055104005021438767785929901108592518674991 3131450008725837116693698249769940841616062428406308332 8979971618705057651962404924316599951518966497547503900 1147398903189687832645578474537251804522359726877668762 4285075381661679248800082340903203480714652289022230806 1496574270447722125026619237142356260929122601825058373 1811971039075175338577137807762131772452879479158317148 4322731473506837177881579852023035280059999869776669370 0822670880420433042717610360443602119574053183239775082 5376243533599258744806695231314095082672974200827195918 7161696015340654578147571012432947034049890117240314562 7070070858913555130659474830501092675331050476766851006 8727953244323689649387243491401886858021766970655158850 2561741520703150927265145873588577166907411895667629416 8134057842406773388665298433582820992092796000256053731 6119574865172971711404358368302333102692447556349630182 6785735111056397494733570817580632987076680342130966827 2612847950604361526544217036355406583290195474112632161 7941436862387824468108851006087982065719694731531688727 6558292548410060026288708470726414636981454676023069064 8480001950891529208834752002948330118357071474860460032 3180366466301137834614810208010408241624643986285802753 5254054148117877257844982440121535808832631115767938834 4399416742552671812706870485790500170018827661154025989 6645638226952840861257000003120151341462146274358818811 3752159623550909618693482530381968085084967571308026522 1001754452150438824469635391354522294838227521939781610 0630815713947347571643310028857201156174719192266771954 3692831282660439606992546372196029142537779739831674438 1208097218818831236226603387075326789425385591691829772 8332731261550841748495123598915798601931046302040883658 1232828339328287752748597870536473295156141142985324610 3430255531301949643011670379286563766956985479637443740 4695144047524862747673802558967408496302725388581738320 9577772704426596764502346241958872573593386155268081204 7751364027860596714899368123712011862123490548171292454 8154302380410365014875356745431118006045004261307876822 1588514426730296208404822613694974262081760999935003344 6197688418790304159595153926411196546477482084960353618 8945761220485718626461432327497191880858417216502492556 1228486704440794528091825391444698761813663319439606463 7822450816138177872928278397648591104634556227172221781 7692297411538678621460572420158898217549455474948636317 6722743647089802154620073250130237057212162666252200530 3961351678831013008568016798771386008087441449608596103 0410411974853698311136710708247974741971708082430169166 6177077131276333136381545315891337525416839840847864317 7506675039488466367772146792112185361223631672188803806 6106985937023790963186922402591191463458461497417121925 5019925474796004846006334598186460801159374470373166319 5351890879205648107281187772402039744024602129739110134 9926966489897822336465536512949732934154340689469433738 1826637786050347493433270290837561801105493469017933942 8739905663796976347810695528961987646189850722086345874 7577535586844687233572491790476548077510392373639618546 6753334959708917470501031396943809023634045799030707248 5296328514308887866880742498163585636339314194762523066 1525205658963070371420915744678667376833515582244422637 1755529054939532882366689615332633149358392812822458493 2540555941071950713799703563742340097316130986462139379 5308709471653612565080331578504457300009414139460014745 2544140381692099336041159658380050630368254566308062825 0094880200341800214558417554634801876535677644115164771 0438436690085370611690503253031468354371335818092924007 6805095818888803131922996604986651192355333442715995130 7690820852662967740310259473022591776820132591077731585 7844773120758864509339877561872662539383623575762515880 5620309231213866578072162611618127003756053446226349498 3862525666524229234436513969720823782599576261080998493 7542273567512241092324479307242828029176235375338637087 6387351815527482111244800245912464051115111499664462619 8433900579254635394962288892436232521864025248104905959 5540836502868935748905420009125338674343134073422651959 9814488762644831855273277494122878561306225821878120011 6285735213380860436525201235079083015059632454682818922 4759891328716943598514226757325815092498212489905184659 0727823763964923211904205643849172556431873441622962006 0447190161161278608069159705072338317990240010621164747 7584390237574678913169570118226462177028945711913641268 5871868635824932717465627067280751367431597507565774758 3764063380449448206683521783321333278967763836574467462 0172883957236721109815401621327006816874023136619483325 0104464856464603641253174133332379607567293733052122974 5793335256616855892004375962513420306383429430609715847 4095380197411549530010282165055959259459194853348227327 1554448735213653447294239495596453047880531794558629341 8901077793490276022180849918514125716531651374508750314 0146677425197647620461669311332604538789645165729084386 1519443114016151423070224716393990100437906864103416236 7907418506463768256603895503347734896731133431362942854 3148876031247313354196709800084526427401420976313695876 2258591009311129973793600135533529207482985367204276126 9847640066766986610534552072872187381806791058162907487 0107673696521668734487874382771997327186492554248066842 3833027410696091855007115354892417444079433704231825456 0683867024205233933058031730647788593322929965546621687 0571281806631581075969880379541902867105158968218399861 7226456523727215921272699856166884308596839602871715385 2669414793173289354584495315021859300866891179713664949 2410539530174013607858891547134085003976803645381111572 0861295639470964557427082387312687498873097059005337318 3461689693417093000008616802780058956741522844366300229 6526507013856265684358886297585892712289731225045019397 5398801959929585946674448852792346410372473341353383902 5948077395517640674147646580145330375512587839152060027 3054598058280083415867508782021829802912417977315235385 7706406771166845213368665010906443991846647291438415228 4355957780524178692213439026209703590303502527032839798 6765487111297164150657689153935090940421630029212623423 4712852108395421664911751887684890160163507949908725145 9442840907695196996180377128279292330631394632150965793 6648852867185365898542823240463873382817848153020920308 8315697267343925583364321632066089888458071136277639996 6495706481333243008044307069228179629683286131639498341 5817887142621966549905140449994905132275832902039733890 2854257513664074283771983895137584603568593319676365422 9787959796756828399831018152542366659857278588886806485 1894597071620346737035168045678974108321020687769153105 0566876687732933492002389350574436954451602342979457806 0306718931576795190895808112827048686785651794949425317 9898985455846351101662924150670161176221975729255773222 2995795702695142731341258703602132593747642947677233855 3939496080349432963081459079933815943114610237436482609 0527489260911499781759924252339697286952524166873150092 3820412128542613616353249136625137866287441728736927773 2668533899905091442880593169617682577285592777855488912 2488088669629022220090710531986727332035012560832761865 4686069004612176551141034532831271204435229510016794790 3133505342535567838691922343124905213327943612569046803 3045406425931433485989352987882254953185742488103764137 5414844998295227489027969508981498646907616443895752343 5665064979825941525032426325529441165969405598958665076 1215339929748641052808309887919712372876169729073029530 1586338095431940182026691046931393035266362835832196293 4195022055821562811510082783702191422318615775289443074 0125120698223625704135116212793447479373750708585344904 0251894677691474206491390247315240473922375703568331255 3974447363697759131016724855642522704985587132991847584 3821185152491532108660870938947746555890976815009091552 4531843711016797043942272006065934727864923765594695847 1716429025786327183436043870606152679931992517807196060 1819978896189144132968153273553656553178278789877045484 9256568315404843368663589348279115378499601462943301785 3591892226871356021156380668887360245242861517707711106 7128514397173946256684077707258589195186572002830268782 7488064624862580451433334454133086163786823325729625795 3800673509106053396523255759682415048279519619749459051 0082179623656701477056459027478980181006309518889621379 0376936533729872681282088478870106308255415850421334101 4958285427718069494633813881682451903444805049224355100 0331414292089422576831348019510419539564834283831689946 9970689361239529933647736059673795630161780318422618261 9920816348676196602758664471180876032530070874535085357 5490894833166708013253482497118067652281580236070823339 0414281170229413525360033063302611245516864922753389765 3332750883730873546591411189798341977081211090804713744 2356324199743619581423276740560044467491569494557871493 5547922254176429822307573665159603939567872952083076212 9957290564633327979056087360196683806841521600534098228 7176820543030494829640714377958967789178526513442090147 9656996958603321761028398322325242090918749756952825023 6244494235687350103470187419905300293809698609087614945 6728711268068719599242400646532771157004612346955067259 6301566722909054455688966949036381979374684658665340679 5597194462977563164582434386240379348980473005757098395 1582161392144404188942268166553489541432820615539268199 3338132341431398790872065564411761005197910307921159446 4124822986954039586697896296360224807663263111856093817 0907553225965817149254580950048642819307237586533109347 4102684608835101765523297927925886429690577225713908291 1909071964170853845945443359918962961825813795766195253 3777093959309375586959791505854695906008160034355707922 0572841848585599616477156190633768504329365545474742979 3082284034010421477940049481806545729224483426104801520 4893325978936823575947758489390796539861320097773887838 9002306649650673186526505682839582196258033807020970898 8714146215856544262375254313938425321275734074533191162 9551711879136992703539172350814998662377944284188433457 1492927103332266309932715918117779842737897501478943326 8497205154307237560639987729616687253234709907174640540 2407398765307649992827255557333971022446852281974406356 7415442339895224040425483397695537147315990391151995816 0949598512103745365994424396455866218951207314020177355 6781853195745001591386191064089978693283136483900961375 7106272347800522824211842642755283161285869760156604643 1833533610397233746019991538893157302858826916092049488 4541300922625883777140487965516015543593745110789847180 8847009606077890762206936840737849633609634250958470825 7256336812670064291029822279991576193941230501066561932 4385291312270883071567471968202186272019484744691477509 9587377486602963126211239362626843231533917193569137898 9196606671277097343228082519847506195406203449333070378 4267983799417718823847785730492398625585661163352861527 9571343531452481039163835170550778772229762397920840708 8711586623991923319336495574109949375410066796880142650 2073106663321903729688246980408070541863178851938047827 1412256541799994252084728832820347685848972552574718194 1141110041741566799999641975328403240933119063192104713 4670233785151816822986613438461795592228922727247929512 6971190232496391380440439957405009271208186132542943749 4680803495274028786638624393417108857657456509859476694 8921845006405465630078576018633790396114271309657046386 0917634603875681169616742477001757012096224159952976060 3853488570014814031370011280296945431637235112508802119 1385854262210568994899518301809141719061592636934736495 3071541759066678807228201488291988205155707763583295672 1911220357704249516850618829530889889133774280092605574 8231190883191031319392993345592313428229082449525800523 9231203546840959181180376700411041242952060041674976055 5822753840278557228994429097079220373479880867350017022 3540288707487241568779150621465248917332552477018448633 3604237917427498553433628195137659386276403281742636248 1472009657057617273393219713701624994376072232561327874 2493777785892693303359640162133441364984027113913384274 7075776954377860117566491086194270718291744124265444598 1363785943440204322865897546386434827291483675790906124 6208432343903919234433434967727735561114213200143944432 2732038136908572979573632674477894386577489038591809925 9886296977925891374705285779546130320543303677522033550 8550526418524683519492934683524328602941689945753283821 0307005971426445390140901802991823336647440778847072021 6230623856055975822134483772962995988321194341336945834 4614783596937028326827141048481452882905261664032814940 8184024376827980831494520463340131479318752237377806414 4956575621060530337373631466749971428199074239705585981 5350366620904650584483582903706278821795170109549763960 3291046554060692645863021268740270333376287090086360775 7172312759161950765391337763291958221560239574342934468 8712980846121802689710424341709083309910985888888352540 8594227691776828812075617943969011907566345241700616320 0810141847533290811300309310975867707303631842545293345 3097666152917523663236564742169042280616975156053330599 2507917682502236464599957033774761084147501885998830265 5204068322532391058724489413214920420150763661972890004 0605927204249627607199929997651568985047882085190980357 3311574154465550052413149012439899507673779114797142127 6661555365700029980643522358559463340291519655744773725 7745255173684677241148228763726800196358448624260379864 9865758213080512548677536718044961870015910447387934243 0418785461787045785436649442843850304116481926667184975 2526707365839930254006188659463004425934986421887367466 7791401028992193519034198473257602258531948483933820611 4648070364899786708653140531734815143246518534005640853 0192899076360160091407670768748649878661447241643842625 4922859816791081292052188229151944743470410361926198224 9688650183287881228655261494487243355986406705534886676 4216076996015355082328241827071561819631434310929628040 5256938017210064387456093585636653375409615209936844109 0064234555949678992586527173749829803717638644155408339 9332473281309549009091169442676470996060513667034017441 1830366225048991020282241044980053063939224651764328196 3200444786431071064518182924901554707466301366585027750 5079676669447092311169507428457926919864654796897698574 4247120250261993627690491868938537969774824130205607630 4338922473675747538314713417546782974962447706654093819 8182940533952786677289838848282991142392773632457160143 7337526304802632494216545565767197675193472054649944251 6009891508526537508002510756054326553772723422307196967 9452722466159738660217416890391227225471338259155322845 2515226694697281730317552536710851911358876542544357904 1298241035431744232764343271370654209963215706364060968 7138452462456633526913012207892078038541203760206341195 5394534694669493091620795819911659307574198269298778666 5036590825853102107170150184413675291384847390819223564 7086656219503198651985556903747671094714087613531548718 1593027818838207813940008699996704517400589029294720495 1246680739095172243055169301048038278147544641937702694 2493272433681252024601571534861044060759056332037417883 7147535214395727778827463861841608721343254982369004837 3821826384009251021559976282492414832391100246927892536 2538480776998752416827751579814453455921809123520162309 2356187262035618063713743705012462568124886351162269475 6689681361908739138611682781042246641848813774916377582 3530717510933636515920783202850748781773294567957228802 7029253303930356296096550908111234599045006409831462600 1133976600372981338813161449862460738400410387389523346 7701560476564767743753091353036027730649485481818157985 5584587136278315376804648221524841805002436048592042481 9532883678403638789956319332163183177839752991937552421 9659608965065537394044608982289650830886050908902496512 6472119109692294038660590913782666359794484078326763625 4438297382631612385127135883189511072580994198572394263 8965905949827824178092350475995807282287983383670661002 0415953764569087593608209053046464560549835109037784779 0876519746000574937826856962268923656473689664002376142 1391404088530228530142292402293423918474607289182440158 4031619657037005116503748328361213051792767920294958449 6107578731219312362792490708774704940277207668639512899 5958103791825552757370199035639855128240294793513430470 1498533163414882724147087051137221073263781677079570424 4352542402658784910323099442185047657104762926221526379 9117735029455404147197973618939164136467958250810525362 2100956730870705995351102328225540688081842424613290550 3411246368206259564429291757401920097057467517837870949 7383462000351520235096582205132349518812880974170138280 0727749270607384295786765456512232806960187359279384225 0298239452654566153768909500376120416256518301073537003 9070291502047537142778943688059173203027118577899176666 3425716426953716695933183141768646992039329287314780654 5499610556358587858035598893825325627842779752774869590 5829017843531703864196779140765048129809438387688116335 9953474978349632584042566556488352302309715263896108526 3284139935517370055701579243314557133926350649126910328 7457433680168470883210198318057258996356417499479991411 7646408783098587388760126224392915251351274316311424091 6595798544231194074263914199573700819368632439542888918 9215907335571177725165886954494464905156957324223604942 9106113988187879781456923008256816350893376885360878491 5097614076727220176526327006304042988298532360410002404 0182990715058209534866786585491475231039176530439244445 1966513425148588659357253061878933173290841634035522164 7410415435261375821818187912790652821080566445817008188 4621209532764188236193739371584541654500461376347557269 1672524761025578021119822121916167692479946814851022110 8354686977604706507970232697917944664058254587841235137 8391598786857658017471735758400554500216991566248934327 7570531623439857465121125566976159579416550043092783958 0643678562017610936953432274420323727782921264107279273 3153880542657187195231461476085124120711621453707052346 0987352852535263985551737598862152283252706233171771057 6468344207112184896971626329212490614166624188760417868 3965335208134039931999745848516368676490886859104526807 8730621605021495859193782271492653332286096853650503986 1403799578393235926809107789054855586108859242822422592 7744773651178182700198138853160730568033657967627178457 7742916999791936962962907299726810304970969706175036178 4872804915714553234024897008651825057184139097089981443 2108632743076295346483010602917603173983162988558076971 4433956772901529479249489257305310362880929885710977420 3433903894241774960849678531158757524460721062635221799 9579448328249649817968808777035604906974060975581511209 5162050132770910780391346114751004969867719578046728236 8221758850855512187378823843550239713535647675312848875 1114558439441307561669080219404705402509256163887305799 5935710070954215242402389738661449843026964361569759383 5035800086525206634482325093428912815946824688131107670 6480727153921338085490889321744630597885811274425344881 3196217550745390469229226077868286365875156680944750478 6267227357076953714897264860136280801508442263265972211 4711872171544581877426158697079388695592310355347744844 2710277279181265419391255476048443180934367966463340428 2833273374185062986549946001209056686091094950352084418 3899163403069633435199713722340451018393656283949057157 4119917388142068644918856489681633355195066000928843332 5248067355841713374961715055093426371894023253035425993 8439418771874208814554354356164303489103148152057658869 4447827064491099533521284325191049124690543217380510679 4185988054401289425123258990996231232405387739821014464 0584965597415865952320581449885251037693065497489313506 0329360744818149989820111827492778152011324046430383400 0930223108054725959755121674670665922944438571075829356 8651598011790199480453582471723450301763989149022144948 9021601986841517587379191682661098385738453765280418900 9337550323487675887576583508168084898048899461346384675 8358275894500466480260224707959607311234708701901229396 3842199250887685371119985433129372429484757883611517408 3358437533109066594270132580329543981526920681054804215 5210247965114545433197115305740995493783836932001706564 1023993968520341513173309251386082983961034483756434854 7094563741106045616668328026369760559410786005301485403 2125282532232725173232493557882265939595083733400950598 4530084486154937608307729323697805390206948984365228679 2858078158108085806495326331730564681609178514712540008 8072257937135985919602032117698516618138205726664487971 4560505647641742736841891450673424567564160482903098189 7917595674479970441848154395604702337843568126761771579 8737487316524458821001641061928767152951977309612579504 0132799512512304460717376533044348897583775022006741467 7801697322800545673449942537241384582367759639957228554 5930783851914039504744136175891007414622681929769694988 6128652985517880249933196635638248382941924743192355842 6763507319858030301534307486182437832522793357993835685 3781132755653864730024767430672375844555706643322396705 8378975019401109845845303120397416081495286336512248395 1151426513952136199492804776145672284844312856596154497 3138278595330767369601494158637070362175658670104303586 9611457917148344582054822959711665470211362772824935407 9462907060140372016903577892399326303272607254506004036 4605028380929610076000676210935821615488096827981804590 8769907558279711149674858710365979817790055992046199210 8621883339386436767545357823633698908816193564218210955 9511009398375374775546586077865594330622484912789787545 0813558000955361863224778945578216728582156558348574169 2055782234361503253551913069451960052894986940468655864 5288393239196124043995947790575543519058225812702468257 3216026993531237621731625638973247571162859606999708293 9495981464546812429119289449321675789363587752365870831 2626129768952214037121333371373636570097496111467954738 9402162548668414635249814865684371299325661036903209843 2452443637457892832745325401013787354608708578491533913 3018487965021588810929903714350114962119197243727036331 8901179929310091989720660589194991838526986780058093923 0917378195429850851684668129923342594667076177767558862 0801261412614640886156063703867564612888143788618168840 6921057373100714712755602825523846104942873199498380141 9274943751006947906095976275704074256052792040373513225 6437205320096902712617878841958243923433165252466820942 5466272979348242095027327770295359815649824733818061639 3871547749197535049321791743206684340920620175808477830 5188754961244239520118964907047660186063573332139879373 4673914908088123513455137740715586822235455884575446863 4333775403138713026260714622401171706024010652254911986 4684309641572194492446028281732525366703537230042424986 6064805311275019543565232256873826351560617978177490363 1475049573203258272282087901580037039472207847114408535 3021626740506650512561669500573990832732506899521269752 6160602725247283665244676995469356947594725756685581189 4258537772576809839768588064964418575387172908716236658 4295460006457283605313875813863629441043134629953741827 7627185306159193426121771320103100211452565766902870974 5553310907385811128955140392716687522479984987499178502 5892689021482459578259051864454825308670960541524639164 8674819969569196375971963039809610580335461327894359818 4350869745259200054859003037296168307195762268543536417 3118174509579933164776907746402740259052553880918629368 6045867395211331046855474844038171072506636910145573147 3828250535705756613939175526069518689649250344686647491 4652615608550503791394202981994222199473543823178322303 6847137330247485594298263804065129848919712773126979399 4244683681397971930894515313010228207176024113229639122 8061815709537618452022878633617842610353107341759203978 2916543702395343092259108501080565591877252777554800270 0192946141441537672275682553321417372014074713478844343 6316759161438722559433049497719612338422266160489643962 4205326779704143080241164011968089101092063429038027925 5156967953244161928348664108382860544153699643659319691 3777787005936030482022913026514592296134558029718272438 4196876724370844926367550705633405026837199449354732652 6563206627438083699582633516760708235495298561583433119 5243922970039879106752683149442248758705971197501357168 8080770880163857843277818151302778683116858919461143010 8958921839289713359413928885648854509163725939835974207 6715707460714975246059863989669574623157776860487972014 8035767956484589821970288761612319470132095592421448835 5505762723234434842642601175322306182230356585080470110 1189919325257172054996292664129773504285043702622897235 8528162675637896302038984743559480612173873906685354384 5303929312988193883304118342377836147805975750584066225 4133629335780931947819663929742350390848059320069789917 6788339686913197482588647470862799713132561371727308165 3340613946256855059072754586450686465652776825553429721 4088338372788201028902932403132421020026106356642443696 6120830417686932201048993451559732117466300908671200835 5724205292251062850302940669270580504400681819227351425 6346584354811095932073401274969490002544720797360379164 6697031950338328483551676760583103654527085765549800282 3947822313718870396521642078414038632005016875592892442 4891643210796200313711074626069359189558182399883659153 1097004235817429460073596124743290572109290976292410410 6566209235037924431392689030306220340787058475213684434 9814006643996828177728832830680829674748510726842285639 5031192396793997022782808329040391879427012564031731986 7054809038172901093826770327618187333823329928735425179 1214674169684443841609957921734925475411516955036329294 6067218798381779848868362782909979843021720417536252229 9672743257163080332626794270088346679931237227789280490 7269063435938633448273734946871808806945088824068997261 6587134375187407124435358999357495057639105502602348848 3193010977628751845555614279728428487603938721304909025 4184884269775140116269376139550458568990473003987622256 9569528522702700707002236312782756472091890723661453383 1506450866015716672503044253134573076142482529934735508 2009481110740264270328796135455899723876924388109759704 4445727972255955821483185792211683819202237666014705355 0332990566389961139502003559003953143148531999733956110 0645962955582149616215804551632496152498462549133866615 5661305747107306606494761259251347398672404294705271394 5870057114461774359248919999779853985891554580117570754 5841985707464441715735287088318155664906711613720524842 1240675688333346326309394674405915392812434686527415076 3671083329467993079601213226236297192288906112943956865 8906746885822588883989165018835533075233198157903553586 8551557820654682183321590742910347469567566339248541522 3645371500388621789026343137853026622744881799998738533 2341525005050759944529160103849242964737923144851996764 0031204261931101839001074559769324574399651968221115701 7225000078018520076909279952748195722352249009245510210 0832943506047090382176234012352784838737727314319812353 3121673507416247841954632534461520828912237804692290850 9386280752677373364891675275108867186907485731511798719 1127589737172122200697902686270153977033376235391685730 2353277808051500852598175329555080787788667281565096669 1615839112721698699388759112688648485453452898384500172 0075317880961273477440300452416750323930383670617071013 0550438058717306756683353374537830368559993775908695130 6218465528579235933917419171205417969987256132453266577 3975697093217056219380046148285749989375231643513474707 3658820981060577886541651473248981787009463013850792559 2226072971522620388194374843914310594095992584334465657 6817396893261104598701003727543525116377441612272999941 0186195660514215969412063551314485971954528608097486825 4874524459036260473138064839379734468186624970072155471 0601935002386483893437562276350127925849417326436623720 2327855359419493045001115249370114763463415754264095574 7394306944563542362081212241176373576970867776359301935 6383644402889363050783332280366747439432486570798950852 5087274183268352719951577926527198763749979076208438946 3472126203607830817381428047878554978289786227472441770 0301632550133970537241768281532351617690692199702556999 6205464243726535775472510240312994355386459483147019494 0156026684943031837836936554661866566254708258607489483 9728251558916038553495064513847442211882756298620633135 6921343505354175325462294273857018514221604797918123913 5818570233638135445357112771171943216604661431015474198 2155492904756210901895720806062349088029040678545667463 7241772486811900742065578482219295010659668353520867908 7585534490092713251073537813112328600410529188355048282 5682124393180978579666414416419743846503597543167041838 5214590779433577314964845742148608548867452913145745893 1518483420505854272116027520701053028812182044257185040 7971773519382644415143034000038965083547606952112614351 5144940969915151783325851724798947405242061004598407363 8435113829829335370285516415328184689878043592175819760 1110371882601157152121989928035754608388740947375220406 3912336289828066187319532355292040142200095154808807061 0074538656397258970803032798551240570967529948775250348 3811914844763960690239980085887510116129006008076911943 8103026094948065984761969048059321785213998286590163613 9729473334245297578429975902328892122887617453643431583 7531437849574608874737342587958758219901935389814229423 9179415156131539793025146413798608959887675413694323040 4870285554197809229580446989901929045589068465978383379 9449251271604941337790706486578589496757599405061755763 2934756808289220291115491864882015921461776544992118272 5498867656896225170636148321951406030844868842947490817 1412276698952976652846718701072919337792928244353243138 2852063570615807692592826032221194027687790429240836532 3232151023540753423210947605321017167804788960416851071 9739693991861879463461896797135467867224402905164443964 7829326694635849186615040116550321379582388464035453370 6750014682450893963508407963388339316440021557629487655 4514962298494573570455639845828653901031203119955863297 8985996427424165456402215526931176182193404052804977001 3958185699504506269083218442209858065603603966505204050 9265294491631122474122439854552334593973602158488959564 5760356011239472260029091102323581832707760318192895789 3191200422829722719276801057856446673340203186065797599 8976736300451553441212227464921178419210429930233047545 9340814869573388558531187892572435996247019581049408342 7130065971636437516574637102498705362916929006099797979 8208147147131128995085184920039864046146530250994914143 4035836955688421615182000667253985853203567078753447410 1821344997039591787397534962114723677715107506443419320 6709784810139061194681429965659469499803015015050439499 1658193643406175471200602325330510056856619953988521096 9917968103065156627611400123939441274050406560022170985 4777964424685874863196946189551035133391641195903971893 8761054426423024644127859663201484795527322743409286346 2009840598245338576386151933644320983391819574962950525 2717041594110329416055200707970044527426550329106801682 9182150548865729790830657332005667110403931664289460739 7427613272069913773588877646840767260164503796909067376 2491231815694613258421465112430180886283850187273208293 0493205348834908022579996208931538204345874620625236296 8122407755716676147083325307435180280156466152412335772 6665459689501535120964074098799335251124236839325550804 0779538906513598486931485726874899490140853001062540369 8440243398573821267762945491927728192707271007595054194 5450379091805163615808362888700153867243945007027498984 3218556764740324714392366484341116062093101960182503178 0683539857258391335713344930361449170866597972333881453 0921740318117477520325816743389458264967527525203611262 7367210976454313402380658720112513451461172380163835947 2687522817638356655896188613216729989394014941251035646 5833636887760906588376967418291919203119456469780942498 3860904160330963764529279423419300230174005434322585462 5094743545517096835436975603565019923851473718492670597 2332775797911738152474353163342411729845894129107504555 0428858777627373406633041603918082687417260659615989336 0778633070199222318466648889304527152405511746120223016 0366192193936615793786736961581625973005821281128255764 6795949402814667457604557747067390220019769831825970029 3819541492759081133733236058858777871610067258359623260 4960016058991488934220473616132710075452300484394310989 9916372218862326257224723071197918230494443514033574476 6397083610698607144570069276396639734920292183462976443 8186018937668805345127770384815690854061403280361502803 8609490335348932303579251173935304158411332654712905673 9888443593082228303303222116592985419196559797184885423 8871580891403693016171725700155706148369068127422955027 9346352264500686934307748207466636874761476200227501815 5179697826673741459504387058872387338963291213957303994 6630543402891327746816875466950216141246550370091265917 9830290388734841761397234339455693566008380160943556137 8553746892071454423377646719631384646526315701017132358 3974874665442363027792854190450156664578818599794789712 5148114050237769026172897930130806565716312121207914290 7054215088898379545365916435512334174598794809276941751 1490311746055224557854581355867021530900770319556558995 9974680574161333836164169114009923341556438683622586644 2807940336267010522666936192467472371364090542898520518 8351003692681879974656470525450682683936264069944223117 9129973336410667817359159716289832741772887230205260980 4248757771006988196240372912716284558358478403404924364 8781833724320371618788149318366321324242424201471879866 0129082954490209873995954287213906677698275630891679421 7401688235876539750420302448986418896369096316270120557 6819699291549927751425437881294676650832503512671684664 4844454724041012452806421783273222776043691610288078358 8718437100518084017958014108352816351636038053463076389 1947615018698673670605014755654519125563485474406162027 3938350356278561529588946817016999401433231109528721244 8270472060546025850066704075791114136827906978686587117 7920435611489299687198880325903495462586850786451560737 2171539953391070545742084470048998112828994216021222092 6244947274540561035820926425126780398190545265944373751 9428132171370336125910575516989928472946953424298072325 6290258883626842678447029836313294966054416253861474882 8347981673228810978487694132343671883348297513277555209 8111835661299848568702173449715945581420516760136316810 4474987091636494315666700163412473152631466469447022286 0280711813992815888751637214266832121415092317205731891 1173288259805252015609004155477759524040891350094036519 7084870074967833274323358869463126879009850231317206614 1132108607604861957063566245230487204929701679457814582 0090361928067821394589374337776931269876868117124816408 4910525388423933369089463540923580231081725576349979969 4364597544489485664773280449886762357891730215026987964 5498427712336025239601367889026391276316733486900994658 8810286310223749553599501716187794059542720325680750991 7230406040592447593475587819231150708603864364001669769 3588444107736870284577037940928349414028221295864075270 6393539930444723850843968852757779835520831758107094826 8654551492346771164511885672238076006299878184487827005 2720312938847998209719432022757136352039888007560979354 9685072221738190964275756846644078438497623595416437898 6071667348604995364292157690926961517095282542108602668 8812876213228288701239411121356084998485602261674350348 8305211519952221309472231188245473926080854412153442104 3454311042835336107232244610950475490308238497623378772 3979857646707148507270115503350791768894285532565557856 8914111053937681230076417273323355555569581979516167876 5161127158802381737058125843376445496393209033630888423 8313464741325415758340853287016214784675273660353298142 1989990010399651663985781627083589624813758112852050274 6831434621865421002873579845306419721733111903252007346 1929812872295178982451117703283234759864039562706190854 5507358079165897100777640229035197705516514631569542884 1424375579757096894223288731250154465913235682234856323 0881862148691752544420425031155171125209326672093524453 8532857593078572051963112677159656335359564606638121569 9176134271050357968934692560977592291135575500449546809 3959419880769193752888650248971124685916195119118057366 2336507492183673283957490669396689948638812546588558883 8303308642792235459716140863913280169686706096747793497 0251369670949211851826806837103932976818279349090488099 2685297949785573337154568122911908288999964961736727582 9677225427182642232866400132724327309242950923056622134 6977560274971311377496402160451869335895994334517013147 4316716699253553526251918229606855110255210661769391305 8993047044013055539478586631684376918286472343532485938 8779733700023743444052230578338504233697486700501600286 6371635480721425727423634716598259200059952735028634294 1390667926697237987304373539379577587467043870950735671 2455449660309789611819455417024559219300964059380552294 2769217350988195033854243901962235565665095981189508495 5834758326794413719433477706441743068760728732386031909 3764674529189218392734056524491250586956517611562069812 5003931538845818440649081930551382206808102393363085653 5953832850815185286024907380888193971974192664563416144 8426511541316956283525195911244283826288101030847554548 9736902540358823648314244059506043336372172311369797376 6253778983291481467685475411897102364658779329452455366 0846298717097667145215393593629565084168679388747451776 8464701970560120629111965939271694287820010473842269120 8420374736338838627479266343817074600861816517701247380 0268910283248614546728946437703394342046484241967025618 7916489725183867462223041651600018564312996541175982085 0056332395241632046675535001335372968491746764631941349 9223744247224633022021859547406463788211882345939408996 8995866776637011429528531270793556632378325619667821366 5709220602831025653913540119066214292393816411208069617 2160438099387993003279135193961605459067259657242443886 6730988394948040500199586995408776106691389068427993564 6950245990878656104815262619488029162203772854404310761 9152330967613456578986649276023103467080783909926275476 4500023111598815152501667563739574019057703412613420416 3590448083907653748582777525966628543162988331420747782 6120950407760433388366358024308924484034883541028706147 3396328346465783579669745925874011346345762321608104239 7622251689597347681742851273772134888431264298689167069 6316238734200146948985214230208355107107105025571884627 7856440376053415487371340570353047160477106775293200799 0830085796335058913648697747150937612256284483514279338 7526367457072220025676912748342237943660613198626760944 0621051523719848597473792974061772433307773538025430221 8943957667695095667279812485008486264258848457967719356 1466464626014964951463471490061886726013021674810746605 4111926689184063788353110563044170808357801999223295643 4743032959791358894379380097270442582150692797998883144 6725329768967209243310967877870437254704049693782685353 3277996781762915186712775413657266836934910872925660656 2281591526335044669497567922949764583960403124782609680 8076324572917963135706380553018179506155893461920055250 2042127689204726523519590844163705976227580527335399057 2737729245898431134662089469356846280770879593423614342 6183573972841216652601954384817745024429687378704478184 5808456698591816757459363007125099299455902157979712679 7928681418361794529381147438345911304949490625457775739 6574482504189366105015672239114063379044269327671783572 8234784024292290403767470039713468343855464064270710261 1753009130847612735756388934449578014367197801389826534 2437760672048730565920693328169737707720506732140005736 7553449808955405386888786715911240760240287649361091464 8563243513922828961692053847422089604660805903823099659 1893342589079006223704080066997920297981944092771735027 0127336846820867383102707947935530220822775215446092735 6207151719553874896681908468028606626805266261730739559 2893243276656082055892649228114572078932587782368082793 0505003074177435351425876432091818543266940690676007919 0821342039636895309452563340221307302098645862976896554 7248652624284611047366575090417717320523237414075658489 9323927086821679426432687569473519121747691111577540799 9719992668288850793903934061031042132964682504077064770 5217690955724326859664717698638291411537797697600025819 2723944692010496600428508547001480918081081726650456796 7186688064620584788093007116714190784971339391499399525 5245452094946507843497198103614287781840332205706946395 1547694697276774770642486460793923519565436635083070252 0798246537427425699694577564626119873862943453280541508 2762099066227743584448627037670924884313967312656356805 9785342858198446090082502281505106367269141887603978831 9773186265729314218073290550935385624444888087051585120 5561944137370328540547572214634071373693265521086932227 0942390754299408994425444590686757411432252426167234352 1912782585438845595167978299328323642737457452544546052 9398968062635137335872148508088202055186599580340814883 2970125378123505679305081881856850573123325755554241960 5427358319447976432499228822660435558523349606680905502 9052163377847463519347497130223294939655104159878397401 6751661859360517933895039246620524551126883731112078525 7244245799623294450168341713595140252095179264681156829 8203136188273964266233216764415246954875581640843582125 8504424767069969380375857300390579011051541477955717916 9312729095998221364115981595201458613678920666663532183 9445791129429493727464246482392154779756157336708957618 4057532209850474858357089176635272780949535427448252511 3739382912378335184147182784881809377625946725543342069 0238375597658467444988572971001533657025938386098378883 7055966165661226188124546387807403643775582925934013645 1738584462455407649029616220229244791778901424327249245 6246105728329944276796783144819346705517570835029425673 2633526490651414121023786109329671886310371717046176289 3116167259029067712239858836596414924553081207285708410 0660761685435166635303413828011338196779122899741266552 4495134833893463618128225649905341150317914116709383076 7768774232569803429140799802919107611396530776180407622 1944515194026040634703567993538832743785881520110804064 9088517527008205623802051286421842482300263243205599799 8346926232665644701956357300679539057244150398164239082 1362351327177145861912103281123572699330876625534408941 5120517990273147386818262664447528040672746408572380155 0389418912595893739926501687752743769741533748172422037 7071286644907711626031544171194141083486068995295074447 7220336274426681847119656361571377242461545607047965087 8312900133434911136292975583609060175949453796861506817 9085076075662127381001179182930761186299116355745026020 2127565436095113856909481542447672260734006103733426127 3608044855312147578890237559057711317455009411859748652 9627058856391738971595159889870141758696486541853248637 7943378050698934555388050523312494984188757304644473314 4459850552473986539970734623381939800857730435695476169 8282658938100306024112186656859802072533716561353350992 1885956010788152195599298483073711416176483995033003789 8824790345410532502054955693588016154598918936886572124 7489636136718628188546447861792435817101125518513178717 7450430735364502976150729230110833080255153495186929484 9716900991730394769733378956502295614877878048366582834 8275402301923036903858197885343038285582730067215613042 4767965099736738986396308459533099446736600527895351007 7510623540518095062072959121477879266263385428792589775 9586305806465044845262391335383426270504308670094670362 2040633976725299136518784230658396670226258056212221073 3541161850293635641616655779237766395860494693244550805 9036179864427557412949830210469698616449313701037027750 8486015396166586451285354530481559829638298598154556259 2486591863288176301101499737206920153869877418621655782 0878850289708567829701926958276952394082579589346666668 8391835881554906943683070353276320793494510936539945097 2042836730670351441963155288753214822189325967173707812 7140513347473860809636945635120190184391605573384080516 6382914886247935137940371319796687585625948294207463241 6148196268288849800968875641317790265769105550802543228 0312585899845828720832573588947631349260624962718322007 3181354243953643770564819295399570014455438391087844914 4193680471065163474031170374482458505185788180686628844 1707935660426980031632363491203029197537009960106661938 9621731876226707182631485228441727943340681810310183841 7534997349697901352604608389864938417085293469279158345 5942477874147581862606722466248117722498568622989744043 8439218402456036091912369895978248806446319555555930832 8167346023120406670072487747599806326845273202557015621 6876628405832688949305051939005049504958701540034854277 6024624858846666734238597445456716114198430383570639742 6666703855560964523903570201073652328352769206772213666 3585746080761599482575890261556442866496737256920804685 1174626702467876686032287965119785761644265002553662207 9972039998656146915511996591892609987569195721982755095 0647597861562647423557864501138970419935099764066765571 2085029584211559149472907523553499274100851294919385596 2594032638202524988224921444475588270029003679518705235 7627644235584183330712046012462993991548419581355125514 6770934471443309247637321501186127983818560255716314174 4264421039231841248615613047098148024733881256960519677 2694383214901046524099815011833941450600842229131941609 9500996449619633076617168027996614596490848571740823780 5713129439661036877272697904349031896749323216657233190 3721541461036471884246356801971257097712420455992771894 0163080755579153180388638522632934912286894458712440718 7398513109807299600005402969139086326671417923649756297 1925021288399097084846804390717631982983862589760312738 1810275493426101282445835103972461726002712472644102839 3060367775439840384623746557117766042747940447110253227 5260708819152596238810359449121002592156755099903598490 2873663946533362227856019878524480781200009226725563043 1187021878325473868804409188331048255150339506237035345 9115756948715844081222535466146121336832914177138712079 1132563299696105863063881455038293070650764250040959783 7720091354284328731106694070419993253056831695331854406 2180960834613197799338171659170654879552114439934636910 3913258534977738053801424940934503627616581368950030951 2610570841234456296013280703948714675890101664115170393 9321469890302667266058467350596475274805617807867953935 5103268491298676656542631273298852919270082470877400221 3743115658696907606589908547798087756486559413089027045 6897729741955965501092219356932384978162258751764655242 0925574092571769546886051901000316080128972898705286108 5422973909396815077500965971737146008611522092622608527 0829883643736243877981277451170822368080610770774136633 4795574353354725066344097928989918408218150200626290058 1367815452848577595273359535974840872450053882741039998 7019521262331698628280343884972691416958629503620272297 4886898490039741471616745751141334602734497423550587807 2186655258735064125308324573880356085157662659100847907 2047704536889750719974356650630663167587611347516441890 5099495304411719985149916739766229426944516621408087749 1355367345306518299977582014657530815794081675035725631 3082689752768694913175166031419627412271620957829974512 5950736894997647865130983044553916761879316366404096977 8731171580041226555288637091406258178846923903643987679 4389944195963322773315106241711111175895820421382268247 1585586231593661531289432191654892821195976227665814359 6743190469318970709546254984802349550186923112936640292 9099667008638784004289044208624836617790643020633059339 2032243436516079432570246586846689771534328077217098798 0118148551579281644492135430015252996137723601077292108 5951314599524616594227164157476323657025718806117063487 6292627323600831252569965434321893745077967445291542789 4712722894704464813147441242211665900810057217233044387 0087373605331646830292870055572001906994319987064544655 0624282172711712459206812429481055050404705924105288357 4006564845472456074875624763472596201955416308086991308 6567869678755397008127911768669194968381351509880852095 8276792948785481815843390389576480289850925724608625300 6148886286503065719865793656157955982572991894328947716 1896205693546728054418563501846263442674857155608884433 7677677518111958796316841853639123374976612377125870557 5367714255354528010236191288246608468567360849341333119 5799335404233357735889637805318390934442804922703521622 3087149443606730042311797968286390517195157505209765590 2730996709989020051300226332647381845202399769112952460 6155729336699654182678756146447436938872908878942599227 1475632620666673290809469862929534311107624328164327360 8630864133864864668368334034117417243361379086047880568 0045975432893327214060803444750328434411461171909670176 2539842822668646838817061002536499007431738470008614817 6164319642146091993738188776548270699793984153938974909 4610308060895210562372337339552990648545654777111323511 5058351872397486970763522933435497256100301121589126783 2849264645292657116115146530034496144130407078693714179 2331166624769640876354873990174775371020182114281421448 2462132048901366552314424413404287752981183566734855659 3691796255853153675107980671452796637458994210311881547 4548075246518531702182499670582009281703471433056490611 0302966007788621864395862030912621953745931915501116913 3155954733941172086135358840520458592736046321982702240 7154206140331096148629907590810331330659147574953943653 8701843065303834279040143059829881096866287939606842134 0105866813687700862550410669655362243076097486920666744 0684275559470825940375954543932812646151978601094092210 0394662393810002488578082153053964123626303568044502330 2479433432134418808431469281618392368201869189398393330 7825793915187659886158526588303130548206474199238611662 1691904597565625333631844676895075299258677730897811322 0554526893234119637741580704297917296184933765166937562 1514648813841726621715323622710802784181377459609786557 2452165349267876088009188070751445179559189320746484076 1990517355858488913303280635078797052313167676931577373 1879594907212372637992597153494224165049186095916392980 5153754153056010835414124426635088411708895426440977027 4228232128737818584813773935509749335551140624466436894 2045355237930229556990256888924724764828569879277717704 3958436924724006222094132555494329232680626510065606711 2487799788039988221458634529591716662481653228741155327 5264112489665623653627179051708201531002673539588247022 3528163997240153464122032025797780827313551205019368428 1552081855499751491511016991412711608445400907620830051 4164618825529634620360873716790190582518946838954046826 6297174866800839302951260776692992406943522577743863181 2759679506943700156062505627855914341512413394030327712 9532531071186174802577223494892925219809743089521223146 1957666207592355635972669076798666123329105952796101834 3106907702032228716252083611956494811752997132749730597 8355285212857854784428618168525710739979164485073794630 1947948601093793836405400303508924994891380108931322703 0643660409213615225175033647591255299336234508746206252 2116152134533464059073152732407955939560032748790973869 4260663614314509347957936425282076057673668224556127797 8857985090507465575999523325768019785164732223573444661 2494779990642933510320292417061814769571050772801917271 6654227202802454806556829265624445710748443438092473558 3240595727928137009317949584280200678166703023483010740 5474219268605401978802767061773311698549010053252658070 0391933221832551762219500495602329543188072487098922493 3073759045534887851895773428251250967651971856799652910 1719951017464781430278133357169564223193407571376783460 8696712243812173079896938312170420491124145158622120573 8198926028132533616506332709612681127354457645034386271 8373919938943796958561167126683833937598558264615427978 1331791205782912378998922762772561595125842754000144632 0445791065468667324140533658619184280422625821688273710 3215382122900160538955574580481497079514288287427566570 7581482605482420221061203768834107343704461695313565847 3158464995233288974086138926037436545571031357309787030 5157976741864883330833346830617761996495333234340591686 7838864524704127553143957940278842161375968491828232860 0669289116050761181598098057229676116423560905478275530 9990228360118255687572387881258582934211212064353513623 4233354548000376373539228441337466447546489972715324870 6234324739394940743678490417272542657426758951827960203 3436226061843406548292910969473277581063150058025056894 9213398370571061955381036992510061604500623195895685277 6338414533870921568787580321274603112849248871469759238 9661216541007845166518759992660729902045834562796342043 9715652445650039332697584161527418689052810339622772868 0145702700318962787707751372895137492853891601345118147 9091212455428351145074766206145020787405527198310649131 9508431939379405139356086244871206328233097256310656806 7159358712039921409666332251191044508321653543621993777 5858432812272309717649727002825335202360334694516082287 2847275228184687773750722988339131876836902638244934888 5643460614702141015933553708337592611935438143753258368 0506869265160213196385900424945026077793289829297493102 5747485191547582123684275563739778101515027771884673967 3439741825642715865300921367338800791231126616041891722 8468906382678717224697734147003033770948629424678362291 7217912573978588957230493800358591236399689631216138583 1046483707963766267992976156682119846593415593391674446 8862003556896518406189650209957879494750342134510646829 4189135762409949557718833764748449361489033733873640844 8766512857990600569180355802175743282237209829640541398 4917686142541135780192328432235662201253375699710382103 7145053611352158087544325887517731498123415979007748415 4852468747186982843716427756796612188225898363586461233 7270873161639587829938155273415802880622289603227447919 7315134195894883841952929056752913582847028899729046824 2178115881254450027577348975661069369938306002844248830 4085568975649116156938287828620459017159206618355597055 7350218309269119605068711363792198916388264700303239855 9982585297372067596850212232594796092137013315436900473 4758005266973163662808767546868431544120054451810963963 3177996327073327007842426159432871983671001853052211000 4993585898093472727826132452225547446633652346902607995 2018829848657929356433410586192063576580213494971238154 2333263308182496330203863618060743007893628480494572747 6555968976904796307725843589609723556268852771769509575 4854674156318936544434526825222687331658583367174104535 1860168973900370511403872160749256572866941446343428193 4220107879944479315289080704416783720859140380787192020 4687148954042965778274232772630067548268392572047428956 9191676005205232153821140887324067972558836997229770397 8174778655445133936952804673097919875464405405015355984 2149017649397089933682368179786182637137747761899242139 6475468152180235657008465062462125800933823937589398535 2553247370307268761318693261257733337290274919695015084 0481799877283736652550640271936147773259880890814946394 2273075462113797425254478573065620616232758456633687160 4105456555821963228444258001613092292561169521705856174 2929711699372987985526865736798162230768594917332186376 1507735171533780533639947253173790467038575527223738278 1358856453237660838981202294975179584990141689663452187 8608358384118931384728325768648734746219535389978008754 2415058674978015601593113654055207095080352550048121231 2377181521072980032310175918378625405659625399485447107 6202385234083415014218901838963027669086460628899731583 0500060541661052112618332456308874942376132111738323599 1026715443333980903010767519215606860915099297579489847 0913404847760372533164866332739977457417078705885849890 3647825050060756527667766673018142798346299786311547247 1904638130827026950271552434583777132888840113322856123 2764247580549141453340043073513682001671030489674079132 2041732936558863808199024025042475897990619973944942406 1393859002043745081712616036278391241147268209085690526 8374225068910991937677220777687371267701529071296822615 8437571496653462961540352898069849819902381588132490072 8284203166454586451867787181771772779283212526968322976 6412454967397152787968043476589576126533852457391513438 1378450051873859153296341405368948443972255080119607926 9028116229367043437115837195386577860034194671309665344 2535523561350392637433355902487780093167585566502026142 4517552023105180379792416018681653272134907447418792630 4637935701957254656870769649025628311394908306598139258 7716575343290518298830744220931539456267189136509327785 2758561418869150584311281806211645338346145649986102799 0887831599923320834970349900964482897361997260841303050 1613834375735033502696791991003945764850313988998040534 7620797995103556280094271198077141386253746894200671129 2903794021105099312881767863557121288220584525902329882 7844889728557676433765513209837208453651972735662945407 5207868377482599376950854745853778544015186687032127032 5108378857553525327422467456165530175294697049286034935 2376631937758153126911215712505456493662840461315754932 3436161143868941551917955211604032794138704059736596828 7723555493695367249260335274498928882204488684436527515 8954689558858907183172928912923457744284419272505276847 5503870270632829799758538825993879067899636766347263679 9709113700050045191515070502085744705320311342837530396 4506837349474651525431616406958839656960477624810076981 2576232402765632471455867811665356335738413320375632857 7111457947736117758910978449597487134549945405008974943 1237026691600227796215160164431446321556746579869691343 0209173753793295373631029348259418485153134577006494373 9097642085895731774231457672882967906750299223152573286 9833026341233526316349020649042970821006326488156767632 4254446870392133376789489600125136265235472565170222559 5569986284251088668968471078726001673324221562512429272 1308055932622130721409368643549968987874303526768849221 2318344924190763747157474462521597457646635724275279522 2891504064277678656611519193319181783056716465304813810 1066673424591568641744576883906241920186541022526697061 5389099907254998428548419566819245451974709306142275315 1298445309182757715136118167303580932146032258472352811 8255047060621542622432455144689645726938231665552509598 9504109342537430859997971370042588583403044972671096299 6976323360777674373479878835673010286471384545928791637 4901454066475193948993522123624743661317478304868846315 1603659224357676276234466653958979646879055292390270201 0757218919138214831626852490495848675432931241826413466 2722820936532772839766755726728973193812934194305723962 0723292007186386746670306364601331111164254680251228943 0533112509853860120123607044969978521095859875329303277 1622679823055107676926800022074188490301650050385344759 7101830167378268194361241656963925229474103574318517658 3656034123276433900956511863260791733899126277207213516 1752222552418296124339628251823286968625444118623812330 6403453315560164069574723203836514566355749873441168599 4161655182496042597983926781613148318090253450716466644 2670262761185976491324768295272780570322383435150636721 7706637637402490304659096285960271979725537800141820199 8101813981259504234866248344043921136487236662920206393 9628845314483748901026084036148407312006741562291596696 3669408360326433414963712098545475250177366960197146178 4645155559941672637397085864959877953242158328218410939 1640528356790706864210780346607571979891481554005420051 0730096279623472724997011221778165679844919433222633415 0338567530824467734104550327428561157455387421400071928 4301774473142300983657607515512777962810147220530668174 2035059679410509804665631363778251724709140992555247103 6812670513824675211720052849429521974886284898527787835 6210600487812711440634990881645924451898010442935708329 0472201607269660461984260772247831071714390934928973795 0750564710538029161874918869946353013572935018732066873 1150173153109129679486254979581512168220757123189190913 8338353447102365979448080471233882744403505346799952913 3546094139272844651391190836076226579839815642463829159 9904416284527681893532791356747403227351506890987754721 8155749984883466946222711943435139572756093318776721574 2857830330183042225170496329716122968367527489832947231 5069749788741400219267006720656772921310849357294076359 2895618281290011097847243283038465197437585736859123098 1783603031405282300813026631330413992533992179415764798 5347081786361137720014085708386394377035291834974037418 3511622370040173188269393263087505487566452909326566503 0243944536227279170800381578513252902365105680962589179 4240016387149612121694699254423986747262060057131153878 3883388307801653788387752115931194493595694917939405788 4886062395944418497289287230849557926072113297712137238 8696986360236829162225464710880621094479132399015406678 1602893469428215506272126054179829178173824891997338295 3016826679061778013533650471886339784273533585623279185 3579779226627038024456968296862549118748685305497857965 9891848621862374855639353215630489928348655615415406495 1221046610376548180602506765491340332738629416911776263 8138347851183641056999660949202044895026294461684668551 0606624208831453740126877947813985957776990398770739941 7032565319355613000528143599456061261608322358990324895 6595675275769853245744035607612886079681857619771788765 5619852375274472235992720206023891671879081470886706830 2793989768378023337579683748471679204205611884614435084 2383697378594825884978259521414316768984959213193894128 7506959614919327114703587453366081494375469714291952903 1019389435637183593749148307423044934029596281116652389 9581106000938622216226552529766106507452713589497334474 0728167392634862226297134715553293624445799465082319790 8769074458525370345709007744081534167863870148099674124 0038378085234273977881746910805353305091194433138730408 3804306750603068626953212452290166750385631858585931743 7769494157410810572749444384001399152295292401680667458 4246966055691076975969873109507845182518576898000939428 6371219101669807885171057114466950703127370696200473003 5675368235205815249186823908397408809264852704581680063 9153401349373525471509235270441619265721100423458480853 2239809308197012158641732913053258987171588551684206065 0340556996859371591562193954595558557009347711681179835 9958427981955643563653093890509419646418892434176612177 1175457371442940272937717765918310744305815153159609482 6350633655723861413920813075414610740512741348138890687 5208965175472864434890201501872018366138417280798827295 8201897748612633836037110941408680441463818997551441905 1152014024187628978688233866528874956474011072459905537 9921751556478198091849558767527782808038226298180439415 6397956172569409092951857744788365159447872068267859636 9454763706238206696202396620665921081278183219127468081 4530314217798673533684893808266818969129998351994223212 7263877159757642852132151588371714648542881242312246840 2839056157796819989785562510271070628379399431907357979 7536228737199478452103831686685214208220192667231558101 1737244237560915148938634366652657942603716828928158069 3159057152379480256619126870887647506950850111370257880 2333818019030210029759755926818216359535070641885719005 9497444679741742025213094724619195027721323724702570296 1631681464762184643644651799535877759048091724695567396 7945537349710322193694559627789377919383406972537884155 0206295838748309619542046154699022268434746176771131973 7486600087935443607302433663280865368473350668707408900 1847030676982147531337315428622151551318140954149797246 7067634369769645830928679521201994140665404326668344081 9686918622917654410364920807857292423388755061809836591 2226537972884111201306910185760304983295326942141884259 4286621469527688063208257196486713422469852641941902223 6241186339130284171844724822755723379969707482002437580 3717921807342020805369357406187656641696077391209098134 9470212072519721369964234420930547846506923744649042088 8732630226156357919606309236991602782364930003449747123 7794559512408582397099465702753667598133047775050505366 3457471551655837277310078578178715303161327684892535760 7846211478860351804029765696058486717567636659308748016 0999279507871789131042038494789432860847970515042833265 2457188642319839993285634226860788344374530927289314609 2544299060787111736766959849633062177514884899337787867 8597852652805705486612173792135521247023953256081906788 5280383242296807554471743774895014302315014696122549489 5338362756944869304674198022922555065087429772758076095 1068798271091938371422909682687285963219428367272424774 4390906003680485278454385481995582874334418909552309926 5929588482897771967505439205771668938552397736092582090 6934305789867423572953120514850903846524931400689961737 3173581622229445541614935787147750627037619249803638440 0160913611713729557661808926386467940279365670385305779 9129885739447837576390926794433365054967707422859638087 2187039958271475800044022240421400330359036096054800471 8847304678286807740989832225262453168032034084435109374 3194993802990812417921108954239270965425821958485866799 2411578844781521955749832225833567422679896009803200935 4865108549467676713405310343499864349758000215286835835 7213659782084357326046612605704644092005206437488086840 4199958540869747731601750539025306490362044945847644088 2040053860571525182217793518019414711660086532948281060 0219159446927834603798292688186777848837827131481606681 2848087479043023420037713089646478178559946183751062068 8441358628450630346441913942893762354742777586769014678 2289070060926832522503246399533375667289976602542465979 5196326090274261515748186527819297798368110133133965162 5793318419407026964988951386923961261275369592060229690 0874208347208408331884158268380193833589732243351364122 4432117497940476682416780963520356641543325415096450197 7910541460943749815990445792838028880133562481814072611 4232759728948241418870259574549342547227469899768771623 1609932288504202807083810081409188735263331835842074074 8446573397838429805347106002374219987211762683334909209 0738653379590749280892830301072075504724508511833346763 0475982066178999800446274480337019655502132044139642367 4506953708781697379969379061637848201169796270721270358 4804794885806583089632312886734029638482411287659521853 6241125696974919905747828032629986123172479305032363770 5845698785774531610386670675558440682408910511818429025 8032985140961573315387563114385477921529836638382158713 5882408201277838409736232647584435263028166475607999322 1483927156321249990837098930946329559859928728433521252 4274334943790238249494457851649361270326423390945448086 2002835352626175298183552529788046502813539911284716128 1153414460389703165467739525876538384445746110351561641 8092733462541422179033107147203105992949538959584368857 7348949522598210383159642062327307148371669179896744454 1841890372511272835300592982739374737571099277652356370 3606473487247848396842037423097589988743878765428415935 6597358834506093612992449258746769154280459813281582587 2999110300780631592481722052213206010771492336601003182 7100667272664889495509423368979354810557964237715449541 3717740799517750146669546557410080155793417959830131871 5461713838220333287263136997808093756281698575352925390 2365681143586553982842832417000516419900517643835120057 5693343042180293152368541142405986805738973771720903281 6486238395498050084360235358582554618855942442612928921 4341478982670941767604522251349298729974353338206276224 0633100488377452738118872258181998221942829367666600004 0379914870018568674554412319573518712379305995148215954 8677010540478202585390833356406182622252080286486668097 6315610713764189090236060395412455357038066753567652472 6680367517673845564696693596022634258001555720896238403 6477132142966921934724207987296298616757967460829597127 4857067903467039157865858111273825743251903978299544576 7430575299283028634186242545022496241979163982734904359 4113958984043489575783324648221652497253318119305558561 4050310507654858991552554265288628752889554577367874202 9770378468475636642494767084854307354132840361634913471 0744683298589809511102012425448846430712271748865869643 6722375125740766380757796859385182321580379013885132456 7042252785387661013519568286523394604020035673386025205 5134753079007468945261436163812466020943396881829985725 3465435528540463610413121499376921630261483151823469420 9627911549417194660720665528440044356575326641438934277 2209055751842369120803473798867079692283986937508881614 6073838246420008153936740018862573073695349973083672528 1014943043645634975213545319519500350764823703618453849 7563616339744294309886387198988081880867474958317602229 8467250195918371787001546471943774402458796441934330527 3778617450245249707149907000518726929283458717863091748 4387855063975477813979761471029748052589306922166622252 3537344901135398626602814192647629370976801318720414066 6876255459542229249384946271177550175862021378876760029 8051574112378095519278181590820663636540356868332445566 2009516046337522568825585458292001930638153387365651794 5743702588756264732107732276466231522699379582538162507 4119359925754347032075189639279292162309129902590445512 1720931896617993469495415021868337701522075911300888689 0238579915282639867824654608874627852622681424733188588 5724166512619590003292244047284089619602649237730727930 3286983507199509173362220690426621137935737878963398219 2711117924375186838175762134729227304841109052893127397 5665464401599108920563595395506226849034817783401638880 7477585910604735866456072994009420006312043562308116498 1455149655513005854611735524052167155666041333475875987 9204455921756775632837672276901154164921122464223603954 0336845501134265424744898954599679203644242966524827350 6879964950157404621482511116740163812882370549267667972 8005746329061945617997309444872374670630628346193769263 7284371025062943023983874718041127794451518210864000155 8475791284640128739950977629770826226345882505207818345 7605053081571276816461601267456151310391071769738455787 3224133003000553471951166901258113520801563037304690809 3097927353658564913574711350904412759076490299193882008 2621739395928612333657297066464102705878385513189346579 6268593304795602601154503596771014005799333688900402207 5384825139930863716343366007923712406457617650036410612 2054356886881774062530570060230189829110915340711775171 2442370364363715890220116231710263565013024399121540427 0127303916604348528921717678005443537960268144769874794 0557159937783563996621006692741927146810896204073611163 4720258986246474408196120403368752089701088063354284436 9252180174251211967856991105833494499916830944946984707 8063675466677678253837230405284892911730548029893106132 8228524301397442127840108229799225637499186161909539509 2292352403872656334962447446903480575135659465046250309 6250111859963630240365418782445707402458948806050741683 9071505803242418375586267960448940311842071561842663899 3005968351960880991550054081911609426156177996494555738 9362335095602169384530294074153542201700885059341080215 3774416896976552390007001131094692800034443560636076613 1030272873892742266524989909815901237651570432773192185 0284488111933201103571057194443871218352322554867726440 8667340454413536740399010464179288114132773295705233233 9987800916026700289290467003455063211355182259645456365 5802704621531470603214767803873454420398877573153641972 9437465867827633623111986467460831716249593805163179101 6021743160036372135135506555681162767164832287962390037 1433163480958689243847116904830789651005911049650159928 3143831201893252516676895589731051802070915612821279478 5768231503099654870137801420342350862188944511309174155 2012125037797657263051175884455791816612431914793499879 3718897466767778272433292270248264548028499985675549452 6946870327503783940036651442685682081309020949057899622 1008140773669655662797895875993816037392940818983260231 1979060514597803844941218550734723444046413633317148297 8197669866965514005181845419763310556350448849713422360 3391300589797173467823734723292305173885050046360256819 9806272825811245559158601501843909040986418097171007546 1884773934911273571127107533095079036197946170873344664 8052417888060677311064558841428743120553686450754131237 8920501641824559852917028552982349175681519817495356504 0453735880040973693100210161974099408857233681398906852 3058021522578307985844449884900267221549288886129250288 5281352717378031820762808665819870213391861211336024618 7362649128598385704246054788599442082401809197362711751 5404746563411804862886439875110526018600763208664032080 0588098124668287276915828885145355599297214513431881771 6645564502666336275157142261212702829023587031467862427 3023359989513383310690803679122897592232090053533983610 5280848797434705051051242979946969587732900812070797287 9653583923242657673392144380470361706529595672993234416 8693092018662571582035045922274601133491784768678310636 3023672435537093256269498230726186313109105016432061267 4246086791670377930940669607135447772041240171387152541 4787133745660229142745368281009292055889007950848372326 7871865955621283765493043122746445977381115639667409274 9919903096783157044379273964166675109789264093117468241 8788465392879439142807191372281945062111996049420141675 6751415522656932859693990054101116477675292564944042879 5835710036845090703458019087499993092734233237906647410 7462898117101040277883382145098316061371850584279038953 9496134598694553433217338838044229221868482471011714851 5834710609975786976196816012437330230684469271055789326 1660012959934985974917184503344610562408400109524903112 9151310207353660669914250974416710891804427926385025576 6220625664347056888812091343129654781619845396751548210 8102441606244493185873512142860108581558715194193976552 6106247809254081424759646627019194378550718698349687692 6575171350176402003599383530178302781767102202449288655 6546201055956741577115904728583016542256142005482685137 1916276898252726600077033683592676892711746614588644325 6295441705121686083735716597610278238848606701446329636 8213637303317464871763201427880067424934856844572688678 2552555092500615469758288549210812222476682290277511682 2369502543987324561861209996738050145752145346770108025 9152981604212231163287602645784892088144425417823517877 2946368491686378710335598802935287975131660096503450213 5008786148165275693425491575825447858789779004210159280 1135480971581549325386490211513898577566392705820047833 0810319358617209592850309837197795638466498733455490133 6566062958993312667035425517958589534255685222167057206 3731668209322415546565287062082026853326008665800583966 0906950497030225453493694184347991814854031752161531889 3601698982971238272732961881513540418704927348526265666 4081364863788716802997434199218404526700361558020387500 4096372188655376610564625258596762311209145558061492374 4622486559052594146783412301336488120864513178145054641 7941645672385775090452177054997583323609161824686637311 9959742563739243193683606633468788836648939977087099239 7517694293270431571634050583519899477212598612465956758 0313640200779332879786511301194767901228493345593727454 4677730699424562602023887549309022335739830396642856599 2346239434307543557661485851861284466173143979975977684 4709297927738276470935627949450937574975809402297195543 7014385922121605808100423974385330454346711914387122662 7091401261538446277366108865182715566402048997387185384 2797408717803985878574872168926362934079370551601837140 5087714962816078738336233555978837136080966631521893228 7510522740371018412548297128568954164194927943850639454 8386171545286329870074344746461465034144602561936493892 5571934232096238572840936220720551764698253040064322875 6038069773146999660101861018409083474528089280983391290 9149258303651173029967654739251518450277244844953768047 6388640190634872967747990212485612731663998442736186230 8855173182399678817158183206309699648514729573723694647 9442548250144837278643035426699644315398152771686798446 8577777317672421499306359765181359539276806871032304580 2519156036464184552722886148251459740929971994529105998 3347241041854202720851360543073574876227384079200167634 6615109061471910813300876924398905054283828587174596002 0088457644825190313755480860179403410944189883726523194 0718313705379983523443759548981321534240842874824428098 9888047197105452923399847655171775144109635033144384157 4283608079013413016396157944559087366278909144275984522 9763054393408666782643140163757170561881345065363728887 3684577300189754353864153639381737629018229633304944189 1940659730575385121339862756462498470327918415111491211 3525010468511900896117079021888918806248825384228364119 0655874808838120731232314134423335314443360965627192108 2476403927206088886262852588519928301333058905765272829 5714261949791649958943631773247495809598414916399608724 0559405897409518518453701084239110782354479538977220797 5226175997379931801766025841678345852154531357858420969 9130699520991878609886124440106074119863744715309935103 3428616375680948503592757047442658967956619338287688474 6673876270357798755596549401466289989209986971648540723 0339888393676110133037840451130783799704331160533262199 5442577030710396843975279691973081280251126223600777540 0051308597498304645404951309704803426138354091344540564 1341014621937160565528044484008804530396494929738268650 2274528229948457746734337867550280099756051009152886664 6587902625776895712418793158394872973887714835384248129 3119168316060135430299784836863527731202903029710778302 7747389581346519427561606674284360702040023876861045920 7769656762678781970656061203397304722965481373446191321 9885892321867439123224152577419290782257091414018156957 2845738336229188507948683294933053359319357209167636459 5581367992386963556749298651132482713946073162855012413 2311737264877398296514923426741322472886328460210413669 6664426772810414959430276723876342860664480790484267719 1598564512608618704025727442774514307901736151561773151 5750059883996401418804973069975506691012924075303749581 5578462768311483735161008264210568687863568408589201192 6825243703903525176669009238408264675261709260269710407 0471481531020573979976815791829812892353041464919875936 1563221245168274617227796815733025325573522302296833982 7799416034826498569382639736059056232139294855074276485 3294267105896994589264214411960008453533311450406865373 1319571484348541504151723470687159665889346879477616050 6525205325518877942762000677929174286295148036393715562 4921492192899450678409720543460019562984744096748624653 6371130208738141754833381661656151851119113468473236553 8248531987858181814501053869413158042894105310850262582 8157123111145551238854904453479867002570776217413802918 9276234523893914028052930968645560208707475029630568566 6872397749985911356208348594264702238540331396655512294 0520677229821077169887490683123218656678892534843739289 3982430392706310460167855928753060178702221330681129914 2564872664971680328549439089540115982149377017032767620 9298763615294761022963864003909946651742860527160651172 1401325095927055929483973612998179810256713853317710667 5033131782787325121501327837748650207033135506227558130 4810800294605171798864186469383014272229157943503979917 7801649052827713029562457091027849444590050250012647562 3251401612039820325502752696951967074235168421191098209 0147345534524738516054502034488652611948457946739103249 4601754606594913347356487848126818801870735259183808390 3679072721987136512691128737953771599527413426674052986 0582672777608419974697064196590299595629560556000221763 7882818096465842429443116043410154032416183711241183341 3369086040738182186785929660060152609792043026905143222 5681436574696554200716104926071055162136298793005559121 3266525433447237515483179612564078677742430707008766220 2918140655021360191663843859998861232751529035298703495 3210752896906114040165980218828037680534871490208308719 1780477531360858414106596751960432401798589153532443423 3629910033903677261899140466810276148578721543032757524 3593205031171651703430242737608232710098962149506384969 1002902577416713658504489820755135344694419418519912145 6681506843573075876541271316654235668122273722233387587 7673936228746034106368156518664932281342304242040017305 3913958045034059680448257513405554904641633578438160588 6860227991791515677699184838574581978981362012970538786 7266068895188507220074426102970737128356942669779338208 7809127052674022819034488781068280495959107943088810046 9561835872093432323304409697612377196896298211991687870 9833961134526201769594003458673833978234147321913824997 4991406589677344743402835803153747984899676192496998518 2240176819305210022455108578603846905687663641289089751 5543665065616506192218185586063952563520434789459161679 8123236057496837482343890555964335042927547726071932198 3082538071553885217730924299413144190263558021105357988 6653626415101464607119855982928954907551481369440936071 7649426291034038171821614396041769852817328208821036906 1259770468314059876589814268531700310662742574082809102 3311681597595865485617816146064344765193028717343009218 0010058739548345440376276460138242763405329465580888477 3746683625616908343097270069974817824245741942626077709 7989142290035008433211923977359095594574681566469478110 1010369635694686789030933757110276208660708782106555537 7926088164133752939155961539106238153813148131766276032 3198880497921677961104910238832275063964710076965247441 4609822625944767297584481013880841014521593298873538518 0730698100946012616786893086024378498607208280266924451 0981539169597360182132879440792230675841298484903656303 4369087014258314198991054139852269307546695019990277201 1993438099809657194828591987672414559171595955750006024 3914734649999094962280732089018531774166215707333892838 8639164413759397417797996190645277409657976928253653487 8288646972253655754525228031688471039269429944017744150 5654108392481853809722462655146890300020782127549450527 9154369817549666187513478319186574125583553974077373341 6015611445281501716175117999639940611911008630470479571 3409531582791149697550614252596618790194047452875733438 8929908002976987789308698733990273247229361876519329728 0946392158801058120917330356069608825523217970057600041 5904488179392298445358037974607129470760820065151683365 6451241281129400207911460827424310952033600285057851031 7812969011196732086099490036742606578833236759989031746 7841882737621128226150437357826128239235832602350621502 5388120503808761075779234110200663883596461693181575042 8606621212402530812757970025787253844905787402407677517 6118282802205700768033173143733222497208953222317699148 3092291852524674905187716587192833914512722243910768803 8146764776825605199162428994666415868570033589710058172 7461170013131727201526453957506701723887331443852719496 9975372458504518511212453237600924304723995439893327632 5847419966021261252980566184976823050412057268302788959 0129847903701012363477732672039081071163930328926896985 8980276042853098125791957324080531453599950680281647637 6786162049908722050571792632644701380210327447578509598 1537692794373539955990692011086845727615873747414978132 1992210097946361683688376980068019326724635633139361980 2284466029082574970887611612619391798898914147203605599 3690883893058053593693391145031666583767906825338101549 4633685052702160528658989694225709635345492408795324498 3450152302310368334930834082351682915189641667157504762 9019534676550504543318915726570514987763841490791267283 8031790537940390655134324257931330413249480760881046973 1249545345457856264329245753975443631106604365289403443 8429341310299218563861969039536229361901016399352853501 0572993277183944687864902771924119694776679674321691661 7401837190656046390007652119611483507207555929101785378 7705695420746007253475463298759180083020271502977497891 5283989453325540719516665753230926495139421142554045115 3778645696623468005001055766568622256559753200069485364 3862230379848569368223874903195490049166578339743669860 9183391998723719472588452887254012846450566305472362710 9926427857024582922373042200103989251437607418119767998 0049611584889031365744048147277693497933519690791241286 8049505017744535830567404267328578975726402516811291440 1728938893906007862203398066619650785808534824907943715 1059318692320640496738656353128130407910722221357665482 1878051985853001988320719460263512142799370069407085655 9587246813655434167121600702677482923620401452985056021 2244185483378259554164191001106984416061119361341572843 8557376822437027368021054904985965165829729445551918241 5160406551183970720272020846402043930729863001390554348 6080572720871181258779384498490437052921037497010016639 9815194947629499986428493736752536317521883313087108880 7978839241770462788936077376914701380205788950494781158 8756399045026857550561741605589946250346009210210935213 0947675934350822422873652738883742321134710601092049395 6173174885378022731466288416038867881534237539156003774 0786683286939848348080670719236001585719202923111341735 1022174559411995983544456137561917963110704018047448038 0943839754826744551977505936659329500786951398347929873 3887810177945608175447381355918082998124982315003735066 2654337764521831661729592356655050362988711935601204167 9383725200771593141903519272458016944939389396886129000 1191170558851515798078321975863643962234115591247845187 0829040220207055268885676776757208433019621579008529471 2798233970767046678343101904313793909567418493179487559 9199055140961968939225573319387182240165404389424297616 5912825960645565767896269500675457661057497034947209854 9641722192264151810279891105903306539154665967022021495 4542925225680119973223318629930128897726005488830518019 0736561784872448961557321648257454753816143467084018257 1136375339420168400511442960030308232427627244024934395 6105593933073782790939544010805851085381144126655161542 8095286811705096078289107899719529989342167794620020169 9898496514405533694909314415663747898278927807417117097 7983171522522769101762906375367829868692728058988150048 2306979073492161899553670790703347937543360494530720796 4877016335038661247716798894046172089012433709581716007 0941224936215496495754923913389052137928481325600654070 8721929520411745114657836210811062428541807816619494184 5801094848226063578640095318038055317525908824674419440 8371697512638377222189990351660818503784010369641914891 1071627920249788407850357701405616347874226400006355817 4689957745981617176542473582133634390557463367004182631 3143611418160332966762967600167994205533403640351816660 5499089721637891019331493529788162093954196820658190642 8364266241323705903925680464546366588202705763264918291 5871363604687363845054497488839362556344690258479973397 2437826866792004894254402223869489172004665582573288023 3249943539810894646629386210678261585278995737113648254 9194966699900465148330478673621389610739799157349933726 5679173820506794890335785170348015684871190573315030732 3648157543719277078267888498830184864653982118322884774 5990682339746215612585382662372283196986025204337862773 5575155507201016059787121746506973699977488505823686182 3974059628238990617184581682396699394042340380271521493 4164580665060942551663306049310716719733083603311809122 2672826165364917781545471333613951369357897079038129100 8172086749705669639627505283727439791628764864557681076 9790438777885368984373003601431294866492623107727490370 5956214258751429326687828478807876284781862459567816866 2583026820364459788509829508925259441721135355859411423 9951535124148861005811481337144762057489372241692219063 9131378281162017878760864388860506587083240869863946519 4511688837952774635359778005996422511881275601601791590 2247521397691067986320928338406008610218467139811866120 5103771796785864715889119197808206511049872092732936744 4664555227833315561279846519883483619760801583131790674 5512410020867752382206554614559397489786921632321555311 9290602588527663367002810850040367760202462557785265266 9770340069592157761564764259634743356471602185512767526 4892216759980154725911835301779011021484702267325079585 2527548423162615892967491280149800575414928943724074644 3811161096891279255334866504394777647016689704662497021 7334733680794773210861934434226421608580130350246371110 8941668102650367375214032824342933691937372637891689833 8751375557910265452952313728785719567272503523272501149 0885240111221231522395356681417563608279688942019932324 5274911500056806619067100730562113125640182950499334281 7836112004413870830454117779908282985239103165217553221 7390838633772407026085160186509754722845119753912039762 7596019905383829494982268416069423707468528511859666876 8797229864602757184502991246920648994694897748305050135 1974592227789428049458889362661755755850166849113803454 0655338404509254779564836853141322067280529532217757679 9732975000077209030258510443246399340674510943312435873 2359862858793613228624008278150765608155394815807462635 9271910622864529121954899127388993476898406306935015305 8083956513944024323250666224298765923968269410311308341 5119675553613783985422117921941144956191653884918597957 0764326736974593593810668775110459390561587596349661795 6775816312907314395200211716241602363878096329901332470 3785938655291405189485402021747743494118074693780365326 1313994620894555749060397697094955008026496879083392220 7730630331527199447948997819818289566397872623599650538 4508402261607128870691917955348341272915563450783929095 5496217637809414476039267620299120979785261012616158712 7075355867886070133229374148009805349019787651172350139 2603202828319381375304617438618548707315228789604380162 6021519321727812501015366095539593948266297850096472147 6963041420928560836755369714576744658251377926893003498 1876730953665615409401818121381451571893485211413763239 7475912493597045511811135126263852182268414222905761672 3362217416385969594285558415266032581735696873478715282 5385468661708317156789798692079668579385203867327936313 1109701750909153639715774785466923898418800085984984931 1591372836081341437393598408772681388157631645299040033 1700614355158713210484908604086309955458293249851269415 0896588966201964410303356985757879719137187474794198902 3985576445427531759127821820679194009597944889802165519 9474910767021949659610071343068360588439806250293333929 1805043787495845783955975219184993991566568420764440157 7026373497360798043894373233710357794629495956975286424 1690766716259743117028013043352721392098959101629315031 4406167603304487131088893032925209532460424387158071374 1133334967521894678420435201200510171558881014072790337 0901390608296232573654349022515857159734383964325496828 2425392777124223574763651474626863042160036737390572809 7415180263325364778806297783650316962478876630494658904 1398145368349648376763797240301315465398808417396936142 5867179381914048143126221184901047710700206513634019865 5824595491518936088602077543374425879392350378338502501 1677270527206099193802611795015938187100439454786426117 8425146172560272380476328699796611311614717459878855420 3789603048511936947192108774950855386289958503777799044 7987976819174494142900098035975024431445721638798732593 3347484330457394081255124793772083829886046552487144520 6812031443287202182491713332412389413032203595572780514 4049560581365140986160079051007464455743265393945391647 3024455409044935918995009300701806172333716798202231732 6195486552606537659624069393912796408926084161148803306 4649940540746459731482403965686343215931299439370778216 0027095587125926393806265309063722715903021445408278903 5367016709815238983270423840016348101274986996593833187 7195079369730835694367288565061102509453520470419059542 4682019898279610699732262136628167363122989056247377762 9237557610116540065593852372739150669064576794639205897 1652286497743450228414035088808309344618168366673715725 1416382605626840092010884137838892076012300086402723310 5874037792368077723633760999633454914229514026340740695 0003571920163554103905240352907273269823891464585498060 7121971683395177468457273270578300165043438522673289066 0418884113825083413613799619810169705273677247197959326 1177622344539819532047244073394552129375484996462128287 7989475926355647112480984478863548576844040079645408653 4311784469866699631550715355346753318278942174905295408 4700236515593719130070765320610164624284605754459136274 0802494426430247420387231136814035011649167388033979628 1288237086263147773710950925211669667728400056696523553 3123572734471225058493342100065438046715335152491823178 4616510258088180164460499940588489085235408615183894043 6071934067129236726069448064599978077724922090290386244 0744586970142059022198880684609651517094823060009646570 1436440766806637279687569407135156782799064907906327720 9044524503248575792807082252032623968335485158606931459 7838528361694563361863149568957512520542758340843376543 8773575581133233224458741691304462333288530403416818532 7650796295332567196803046626222693929242338176147406217 6943813018164468362506028878688263884862284407686498705 0543822925806584870404035562573256749520111431937547754 0770919620795371814882506166306925483188887162368525155 4848108075745353475665069108998902579006747116536104463 5484862584532960111660552481236658133484434023033838766 9473085311468229529009285203397072972478459503263973047 0969287727556674107879212706769691471916296467784842643 7554185756985108165871827151474955036156500371320738054 5212738607371349328329950679483810466721696131667455649 8386410665538519571147797989780405313153130469535595601 2501223073013512282359030897413153187246065767650692731 2075405356228053969566709404554331001699200934016030151 0967007087033089628658695481117116447222429564592624702 2843837363168276182638145452738190115715089522016695558 9525546220679207427677769230811522647511068244339134165 0025240406933025859894563392703641944075397812008218213 5850455473521574804387050965377446147811346871656555888 3519727921318504550683553943076050369009362962387836408 6670129443989385444418785088158837508762900011444690128 8812955855677523752165986849343242206433312659157488729 5399533862251753806821534505112447440946911045116323995 8515057551231258294012367477151579026785466343783299768 4375181671324663954643020788768384514133131120043836272 0947289667797439488890340393339347714916556098784406261 2358122351295492562595858319163624484491123953657658710 5078807396708810976691210513367202108849092498348141080 8514719793119832560149134071181692653771766948863256773 8508113099293924279731126967745834906089590146797112197 5453286879491003849694060700564567237710534918906445065 2802955744757018578593533302534373141442053035818947250 2565974199223900855033384792966237076723346362903759950 0875430750257963974150203988495903758576829100173441003 0163901748485633064220117520177885798427457959125026072 7814703573118803108254072233705618403981464308667013264 1399107350024418877255635131802012518580814897540973697 3081487305408871737347442840919291643424402102449642639 2873573982403810584200373458695310703279798502293094662 6806901792724178709806252382975492674271740109313390844 0060317715039883971756517156642506614086351975457345974 7328546035257708163790805387315806922805330698661071761 7047231894172238541326756768641085069361977285088089991 2059322947870172365995791125474049023042173561164395489 3538440386619667832273836309911100528583707824962506145 5188256938516357639930307559070740917791768960090942166 2686399459309871665187527628061216776559917910290609779 8876029113129385895535018018282822842512717674142327943 7724908344684215709467901049134293973815659351333607061 9125183966348987890494708726441344580810241396525389714 4390891777522524117802201688749824301623732901654238958 8802987575006283104455394872770124930831524949797471267 6481104179236903256497908621475914072338569985684899320 7228126831503709899193130760222768091775960194196631360 6533754265145417078972656421694991277672019356518712974 2389742007742270600818331468689266029409808583955345298 1326433742948397137157826634893888175852859964321524684 9202217050423643862971531703786120257828547239685501094 7264868652733936132705317091849608428679730630043616542 1346267661010170035987579790699862232054880264185324862 9251096168796598076953897654536145457445540016522391424 8148929729381427906255885970122387283489024057385524642 3443911993450272065771715210499127908992116992426409704 0941620723180394969416889854265615303280722468255424581 1114270095732327190155988537895755711619245963123390013 8923872721527861242038168148964678214166675876691828545 8524439413730677146403734330940413644769293578325756754 7224604923772545306631226140550175638115999431970278836 5614699745356186625199217747587896680220466677625977438 3389956603904036282986148270213861905360663668457915145 1491296624149189690080815398786558385378115703426603443 0482255013197866047676271115191413296063961296795675148 5560535966427176487338775484216680732679344682737453566 1080150860574339919862152957878761118559244723527131690 0900727602292778572040739492840810280038898566540215556 3337562229145898264058171848809035219592322984559191694 6392957967530091549871090141039887383479249362893105797 1150462061769010546893013669125649607645519105336273179 1560064596482747654805723188947139841098601302864866561 6266629576250098178394457435203937949163186162324508410 4361645553981702333968280754081606767892350510276470520 4099569714819307832159932255622579133690177937093754250 4178257657070596223970542412067164187424641557566178175 1832110091846264871776509119033457230778731788048493776 5442539452471494240914793370735134878763145769851002496 7498296725718389578378464947863985440231214546407023160 9321036055594619547608318410781549758552449473221438932 0523373497582947729369785424473319216585338317555224946 5848759397461203136817692491287900551784037075161061508 6328433445673849566589150349424052007897413832212149246 7179808528463428682044702757836988286573044737017987549 8833918216443632043836027526113090044610037477990279490 7612459938112405161919960596513900779096342935831190343 0562435671573409505616362874827820587615489988136228400 6319511195201780809674906704976589428203193245913242559 6171141643166944161801552406618863311739950687964377815 5380972229297459868674364343772446022500821701314936991 8140245420915767683955013168181074034283041126865254986 8032645793231845029509774520138980553581941410191319848 3386798555481994017166158488361181485049186467563917728 6330583746651251909951762786218221778373921604284381236 5855035987768316798876917667864037696003396728064045734 5259752019328540390384327847518556147531022636373359384 6397999451197734568566544674283895819110350875024475420 7501175472655793430406416448164000185489617235736987650 0209146312440068050665618211320293368595675472266646602 4686854200803926074056629829966228278866733064506550328 8416293882956258875540969468070706581219805085789240566 7820730191320067060364216836491652563135377625483089594 8420536098722955582752459315009433419009078154671122572 7107985212227375561583261030239205316792788614118329822 6459755765340454234610490295722395875331195796195022894 6050308356974031984824793750389739827953899206897189129 6270970268160179994882368515441024906345037933046385059 8050068936885092159609249345461701869664702253261938819 3016821226484368777952396181368777350178398760142879720 8483664107732876428869253587146978397261888103384503337 1181517114847157535728291113771363131977821202456846096 9777492196379684737496910945644214623527467527261285301 8007895735430327535505890027607241710824277977227327359 0062666386669601352230256085097299631537578243379250716 2172074406333137963875171443926623811455393900438867851 8424717587537903066366609326888319312103232072351409070 3360541657508220906033720166811388503146846445191695043 6558866152125950693828434458152870871228293140727555933 6996812109903515910164212560711075765634430635117056731 6743528958194754952161142519311002589041345289007507758 3181812267074861693705113747405144794546197953017476006 1067934534837739405521359299881834654586798258758604317 3404055460118233649355330635908322439166680612102928592 9309962757245031274894390964296332087307746715007773300 8339343158859637012443376957769454826077160976708615481 6667942389103506090461460441303968713689488679983508780 4068064381621772406347917811916200629577770139937093439 4432172497221823195212537941326027533674568558608844105 9085112302706065537968948611903334311829339108761961856 5414570968938743695706123428019773355738962407681631584 4335848770733607207064012636724168412550983009513819576 8861512464866019104419000405387333567120152878262611453 1444001949050115641718014623553003346080217675891561479 9503714673327458150272811272118264669225554441318839859 5093341962398594556118494767478653220714920141404358734 8389120710525816364490692039881387927289928539884606794 6999733862878432225100374328066659264199306084693616756 7748471799555382249785746556725055674894930960003881116 5025990005993740173866604706262123885284817010946710138 7683522002537004909446671047557900086274869986075801005 5989739775274853207418346619399378999761075399302511442 6156892048551972307840758227848383123586478168286347239 7050703377015510803721686394150717589120252352003093644 5381610008908813050203916934115910823275492996997841354 4833229671875424182246552003796227904310697702416765482 9394976164049500283098389394260224304616904843558047477 2240387178669349153928857863022989243143684173047030157 0109023060675037024472003326413487285601003219723656520 1590949293414826212299982317332073064879601203797276473 1556363037609293837342346820918332034208803758319968924 0992749363529073564984723927517964835646038113180744527 1846223458597944972284318052740625000578442004830052382 3875108485542664866184058788046412068103591989839609872 7131150641081845490455579927609435421840067176453548615 1052824756829626859818060293772829879244252943870854120 7310252940498327891791277490031521755214882526034714160 1819538454176711806252183687581941540703676815615766181 7204779986923314640336138033465204018426158039026418253 6185722468448606128873686999272027416268063766621120692 9034619695458113643447415987140189211660466226582661590 5420697639435931236620455287560342165003473601194342256 1491403201579417118517154275639651725686453846709545248 3713059489858255974527756437837209390373760644875780538 0896666613991839630554346351531548185886779262912725363 4262889852568544646981449746189241495863663671981400650 6858886086022426733798812768796940649702991545245272132 5754281953249173115066208586652077490952965100753404049 2273565482829570256906293588816904146510697177724209554 4613025854381786304850806058990637380905430695026138424 2227053753545985909932669673321651519481725345327473336 0274472585272453947857870490548475863311571836633235913 2347588259340641521039072871936326796375928473313161233 9781549856507745957426301925013613442181778657326845949 8039257419696999987645982495670940955954906451431929975 3296990292901811334684918939731673374047376102153497902 8013172233791279986391471010573645808824964037793669144 2602252243291822035969479652296324150462593037636643284 0865616023121610990271779794048244237437724217545327436 9030749262617258880652233261410603381653209323202669910 8708475868198563990498575011761996369059699254104368753 2918190720041575982623454667270157369711333570414032093 7934512660607079906558687961615799849341095409032124365 4431087316158637572737481745017866557379398486692291175 9920434224760064859760054978280629418739147496645660197 6892636165982896565574458040991426890947249706735220470 1161915360094527363253066644020100232018732278197614868 6634898913273470144482032429311784100915283333037691119 7051252511890297082942974883981371499778052781649343705 6043260053526981069189865886898161088992699204345478155 3574046529382255475792396512578169849867342182185312407 3431152960821411209199994061601015821912737301650176958 1186190366897792756904678571018105939373143881192914749 4435652218962602863258663651901745365921218638768107774 2091583646909091651827398075310306649980624484927747561 8845297329472713914899726840778589778686560487233057524 2285717247344366674181812327084159179147861681978003287 5242194648011931593793515239417409041909841257809909038 8940779420467270491534500024860427455307306836472220758 9308219944523472145218428256209291437681438780213969363 9978602212632210982207735714412941264065376526428543482 9706936551168067283061481553500677992734287467174083666 6020537292204848408702523012585717914569665795239635968 6270645903720726805879439813400667670141176581252233481 0483868677174058797368961559962178465497307393409546604 3145860154049561577645616734472126427468746140830206387 9359804284966224722325504660952317681724586362611284833 8740765075828895677458958873610951974207232126233355615 1933824717602181868389530067975021207690438838128356258 1450125007119027156514434627064814950590196996139040560 7906737260724112924471994770283848353186332981761999473 1283314491596877750429032797703476193806295512384013842 2910035767692969859590544398289266660878010344059670559 0520766837021015952195139454477311874107235279456084435 4946676079288268193567646665891613621404247856427926815 6254485063166852683275246560027477652412794270534193482 8054626702815992453912487393755809401259197783465336557 3562593766808769975257460270216696492529983775381969384 6254708518861510475226475136489188335738189169712195832 6810041957653770211921182725665088966824675048666996598 8504204119161533208988567238092601814281176234479558294 2880858136988607372754974912130687437421943014866766259 6916951953688569117493823196975595579402179388737225151 5997140544728970839551036548666281965036848684661039274 5568414363590177744038756512080771456364877728443833156 3572496836756314810394389680921192823374145076186305657 7773779414533302578207887933713552328193066778103474487 8814533022767115982463014677391318064699017145323181957 2964017138299344586652810423902920440420503010850372288 9707226673204164075838352116255472935420977067186526207 6294672043633643273505663204112521287225894149976280468 9148555075973614650511764125793028369745320360465061569 2381197213251056180613452134381768173276284141810216441 3417024917558436568114547977751958280662844249750379174 7723620420424505736306091115484024269956433600353014366 6597511828032803953421054049191030567314210754130235793 4877234239073959389300436891328148546882197053482680640 6133447603574659090656460980097171769957520437556354521 6850442243908278083480721568003121380513744755738663358 0661289825695253557232663073951954063697946913927391950 9297099291348801486760727149785168270269050710767896576 5304404633626268887226274293120287517384975542143150499 8907456461215695542535701520147462658735882915448693671 6821097263877036692987627033326926764051123565917877363 2477046116118752837864088038280136349041450851318295587 3803365715923755404374036600943126624937447350183694088 3501231805702551089418469366688303806236043616899868181 5046281454399370843946723795281953032886060996315478054 1105397983173910481917987933763099182400716369535925678 3586699908525682834617999204484921582868255426606669480 6590558837547674778900630307639773201191626441931231373 3282236418119343830505865855449829986899114668131171194 2189160179373602575963218532104868749920473470299426787 1276133342376683428225657565015748972028034318032062448 4957230973900571509314538918434494382839737345157998051 5625916432262701418620623694475930214105085028120360491 0993905368478056021662704636855257274132906042289956351 0252284751907030825327384995555330449578033090259275316 3522180988988262911598033711257017217676690454568064922 3051574746891557171017567240354189350611288873024043144 3198695865218667607330385490360277460963545019525296534 0703015970324098511502529305886567190112508328471496806 4894381300783718623924468179021621735691228872394802164 8464737751768189421222071035655596507979484499008271935 5281479143404037138717208176090319885645874610810991059 3691774379471287936895032477418648580648196799561464367 0824870899368395131507203056530300788685982036072066991 6737616414756654287719353591044521169167692816396364562 9783407370647882740618340543570774121613832028737879037 8585893274553614956446125505055478266874544550908868894 6927185988949423449507483821850184341303236200466807001 9175045926284083850536431267686980340268115807098103458 9860413084173550995694415179917543233480633073261339139 9797880003821091327660145496111570428580281606751623381 3538630524295638330950320192878164132492230047611795358 2495605914530004246447880621302468978655969262925763574 0287994013569211675539040026996645560256829723695049590 9960271709738166616867800483272929905942810296816157469 6306060610106226717021253966747951389381374853895351757 8329451364260069361377774400056699301740201136677317877 0446945060129226074969110615762076378933450413733651195 6003290783523596465326574749743528672111629807567585108 3850160699896935867152259646305700913908762874164925417 0816909684730954886023329828880010165296280897698772319 6907421027009348880934455512188188336519784318535596067 4763507221611787287356394656554342761406855941242591214 1707811630308010192587621993809895894305093968251827713 0330334926648853295618795266446319063493896492797477963 0581823776065803540227966910818093226725142614287685085 5023403639597056214125151376204672244428979978554541319 0137205600294567063403824299178075125724484463577152589 3472233684526800050490579407659261183404627646998353219 8933127117327105112938774627200813172632086712472478310 3695325057116684669339199938383416530133092477294293584 7074388263424007013217132097282749479611635667826150715 6628250212520627638975156658513406045529010926112638166 2242366899271064904188627001442112873592393998250056580 0643250607509458935850072180729322308246108258185874671 3340673344326805154756527611229009421546556183103412687 0172286541622690757446663740257850581983903372668539128 3425113889776103701554705969784284381211041667496423619 3689840635613876227959545215146892881328239439636612945 0138781676590929250897532471669123683482751546078272804 4518243453759655049256806485323099928145147534550927555 2779627941424557440525521882532395562508572117996353019 5675811774436762550973197511556514845137285424074904838 0819955880915161179392191042619092848578161390514823147 4455310151615917841459994712239051659694410397272957411 5833974593906205007758070959676589892496143734348781563 7744208374999146183451341178572135657651002882165343788 3890697229988629462268685195628832320570537894217895936 7844899972838082251295857374295653148704304032195433016 4722045813979057452880207472858810311408587987472118632 8648984473405311460440048001118964742165719993115889037 2059003146641812617920911940887850066778010999185461909 3489266918509118998532817580156149634425272742021323083 2626253782975374780849648620574737729805950490214555010 8969348064510974333005997985553203313182691751915919500 6558488436551656335235079497441486995545934682666761749 8419319232391985849314290703397249074104335315507161857 7128445270455615148720821787901075809945990781903407684 8455908034852561211244638832388776007725640595058576145 0617292910176342106201632276313357086984161133384335191 5955219934239104565565973100823169947997845631959834114 3056370588841358572324394599937160845154432247333257474 3269029321113405536052609072416883753354361412870234237 8252708953823576585165964173281100423670224794265894895 4200246277977930989345076021362417137031065132759759613 4899242700470471725333264227742623475663202251798424952 4982127655951139456814127007662315485158257359633538267 1792266993633391806685509480289663970163358030635777920 6151292995868181602332782682875613869534898338580784048 6775650291623281022321262862370364711672590911162207449 9444703371546717193557960340649572183991324315717586890 5635782011935622777763421623672475667687617220610152133 8942884427554638039142982934097063768466511699684549774 9248421623454987901900590122307110248805880499208202673 4152133452619482271804045246592288442955419081544921458 0890457049392729832168834134299536825867464108367284683 3132874321981230074513031444007683574024462780977013002 1421871235118844390781428645714867130316274381405338857 6038852946905077691124396402844275392116011246848558859 0871112043313698335512983177044754395273511809456262736 5072134238675487816235096639875898907810584333722039754 4204986189921453439457001076699302333404507062355822832 1979391210716339044784574064959683736835999610270559810 9343275457182265819162737640832649194463392541412570472 7893001218140995028817766321849854530856667900703762657 7058382731749561209175232476012728488544222989867998826 6283950867894577143881580967550580114816329510134178454 9495324847435024616682604908605434986260707695220684576 9308881019936388602056908101664505187218150057434727469 2400456628013524424290432379684768326499597859954187679 6098882406497426652295844069729776191462648978315102874 0066979236203320604044535479441981998947525319571705208 5531617779164107727646139215711774029913555501516709796 6196524062222914160997227029865408714690791932911101746 0401206520811903347933507409339673354381066776442516210 9106409782774039347240922697139986419324018336762578795 1661669211485708440347311098577186041438065703058114089 6522799033707067927777173240196063669059902396600617475 9660274364772334171321125640695730430073871896976082625 3778407616890456503696412101726055110506318058783071771 0457167891720931555100513126248850749712570882776081846 2973515666064138131857756923219422161698198183386159109 1112129640683476454149874892596769391552088999743483482 5109771717334774849042415704476573657457752887031370873 9190721825057729931772042125966177890946278107374893967 2753336694977597757614013390964005994959912477424058226 0227674347914043659775007117490687276269345637528762791 5386103348098692957428984900870413755216037594678764398 4362695913728997237720073145336673352699683662926085657 0583903882359383118961476361331704366529764436074940164 9697173956600232484753127826135116274516934985914972842 5780115663540112574883834495782054756513486752535339309 4929877785668247383224713634127815663824590502307339832 5360830038730248396399541840286629808766899600543606746 3747817597385932001097038400943290848252148607855800720 3028392624814842107356768943650847829172394313537730783 3828620452560793714347989024775448000157389116577894911 4366003679354363932067762630211052152101359215469454499 7058887628365793340606132391102338123478911651339606482 3273430276115853432570782259674566926399445065492819990 5402788150706299036213505045231732501367062439410618076 6761378661414563785766044207492422926977034984501265149 2167176963310516767267848837295490056786572397844276311 3473249771989060076187591408960730665821513844913456155 5571151084513215973829110011142873895994616239385058360 3232344208288145043391507378081863193720783803113641758 3734875197650793352053542610648396468002283180323476626 7824389703438282856767409938801224558418282506165887184 1917739713484249557535536154283510624483282114107566096 7969951048252279421587069315186868228906599054454289767 6834078428468663516950735929005944652517186518412045443 2711637452459124940510317749743271643304786104252035794 0327121038480844643633301371529014988427523779498345747 9987528151196515943440298872149170655559184939637362023 5346368882181314372081349365898041885261814616685646389 7428391505955837039471238321734527348213615696128326308 5165038215295650842082471083485563684152892779777775636 6598286215650221250746116759032116542096541470122942838 5457567214173899297998005246418168473348180217325219882 1195035184670582808429271159259997015375097479007950930 3318805655801013980812298456546816187153857992812861037 6600684408308498397279763700416603065246148266042831177 9328935587420559345188132647605029917983382716373959860 2358878513460926732319515887297292466770976350989467701 4028229224590936493192519317428596941523665646599511192 5468588648001037779316307387944437871151634358086838550 9803616734117746795525054156963255517565930011098710343 8333592007520317718713211694297373666504816162281397436 9194360219793318911371477579284604851057454283287481793 2872278710961589682604151910321603588677947479259298850 9994990492164849713854412553391673798326983742448741274 5470962063371390474048360794157529363363904481795414111 7349362026048512012305360554368887938629144807879100525 5598932825277335435924706739997269227399277565339725669 6715240967730735176129922142025550653142954908742617053 3585033317774602589152893788654307666139718694743502046 9696687505676637825001336654434120149780395334094843058 8040808713869531589891754432305576148445992971287256207 6470023808833082557863754480673545385987638085847636506 9526736280986119900402679811302046101019445980359274353 0574492962422737733955201691580053320669755130197311337 0391256119133054329794169919294829390557267957952817726 9687932911425777320500214760199698152202061524517942389 8458185268279789797440541656480562100833028605473010316 0503201457405188876198453502969999264657956500190448278 2417386095401791037025463814362445250887029226639233664 0435196780035665454436425036250795296489213906564841401 8273697145021452643164662100373809950418558874896308246 5740733426300253099497815591421287519705271001157101716 3774988337879565686539344266119544077414439924874232060 4226615977147800654896433496235839622113531257289820135 5984815657020457482109173737866280253930704465543688974 7490658477949409598122447874322186601530097345480246961 7267129477879519441513440173011883236744872044780623663 7003524258617656838084857368856902370922908821222720834 1700897912925654354194078268993055731519169901180705018 9588596474048139046260970734195449422706775403353710296 4836062032755617310215914346844155390956590974654992791 5376332947359960200898026407946829253612778983205853605 8561861189451406113222427128611166867250257033634886315 8571739711603288212386637491874566260429531898520879176 9279853205968708273206077204908756249762398506391873788 0636107372115907573362989705665746883773515985230620783 4856672673994501972457061604170286561431266850797557168 9508067386196133576130779338566529426117899557612822039 6278616303669765729274631760052262488130026201593446959 9332301304443908514144069612949095143511324043728180378 0305270161474596669731823396165575509100944772011231301 6992708211043728483536465802279843531764876043952080736 2259586407873458191531059455825240310753772157432145713 4477818430984474999189198857234881539219045201566171925 5542998753345400238110974852027005371147123897974701015 8547538626802813231702862012903865851442364486492865523 5817137202938801752941010225202856911871860796450108765 2984253297163117441865075201876929274642106131317620308 5067906658825606161624512329833385602122519961320728581 6407020906231271834484822300789404092439163274524087456 6781367355700397551427807392003435331321282287328689542 0618818832914189042392958293492930594813919419210154303 2435674476992430684895495202395456455030650470971258953 0864100115696873272805753462888209289499803769427671523 7246907452768749411737611248907019198792964232474948371 8639132922040334047627285290480570200588772263597678817 4715798214217641766434900548515322233513050200474266084 2602758111430811587735785368141365683667133917403160705 6503790852843226782164643593015192070991234338444761974 8970136375189516849863063347124393571993453325119243402 4867226850967122444228095486209670642071460389235934010 6844004753696386497513597358331093783260019092515744319 2037612293770890557454362847738453351375649811641233689 2295228886685199915916299617867208191837173473070068228 1270186065027530298339014669995747944610702671611160278 7170650023445485265531804615279803013588943109664382224 7543977162304676463531802819964493756623711511605197875 8708342921467498000152971410916725705796936154875615717 8235831117710135901253539556871274579972017592606546190 0593796089784619027221814507235879548427149913315039620 3051241109165044196697558251321818617835694275540614559 7270535238267357110231808197208539486018220548268986636 0286956681834866852454461440840695218263328048760444691 9008266967629645490754572236923327441664913195564864399 4588993387758700988054331863998554049323067761591828592 8743896057804640984208974055068329611397239222226979036 4697767875517303966644741574726584654780659639564895358 1955700357971668912269469927151284486477227398117418148 8663319289946594706008921131898942967719657048618527686 1342368815000041723800282976700527792276554084855433348 6168898497387186788618987323238004240096386406798435171 6251126972592465867872110705380153194957716494850629815 7989469417142820421641655866599072861984938491754802695 8461964229477931498122383641538557038089789007613901032 3497179696325471965649122745582635413234142436435745947 4929792785696077635914847280121218205712372291254433245 5660534074849518144676905895980695200349230012498661937 6210850051236442547826435733821329660966973165353542562 4730809028817761133739720629836430505408619406221838502 4498547566872126006763397437315325783835487482440978097 3933614873102023904533809474159776645603137681106298921 4090166123270039005050229476135188591241064706560312980 1460888994927862354781233707563735243212718006105308551 7170340536033073763018711366935321769842826017611218600 6358489653414360670914199779246409721142744954698914635 5548286434011040147223008474005897193942555677557844039 9365701263770092330401772015709714022618972549024996396 2566890848589775041571304292715928933801462762817804245 1243346115672917087218116986695871312610665581097155155 5696334819844224937727899849001691334065013922558374525 3644587113153774964284515400536404218597690932979007200 8362962024673223965883741317529058662626944673521044260 3791931521103560615613271779583324238941011378308624546 2951409581718941653818826098581362550702814720744101032 2838569770121266793214647280115968243771101640588292038 1222982282550564885020009031599084096698014250159959742 5610220263183617255711149139214436110185338455682860703 1576644860576825091946215850695082849408530180664499120 7142867598986688412790646539483571531979162968219164287 6269125672169472287743672269074631085341954406113360848 7163008322078153715481543546458370259485036167470707302 7584996723132809601629361233574085051675867047032285987 2473980864732679403949139379130849736324141390294392845 7663835198421867634664301808689606921433831960422100947 2098439766652282254436830422205470143256511942687039719 9293424806391183114715967928827659016065848116137229441 9943326376901682224343559260799088203400234350990585913 9297715760494727077028309575842707091369770437135759020 2672271213553449733043050674103705440773459584309227693 7484039563820488592647043863621119935422550000256114497 0850527050091628929604984739830597708931412041983770187 0006385807844261773612787580995515950384666207484815725 0182123540825433798202752568074574177955302589468194577 6460653749932699328882053951518474085147443635682109242 5017105258634953457915902871522129953659591580769737340 6864938135614834686259397425293493723922991126095352789 0147415209461916937523396079180058881837850668857882217 4089302237670789264905590178357330290498610475662408840 4630174420916460792765924033500521369750536665803340501 3128071242798970006273729152590701666746437245667874325 6001955542420944533633439391956768045908713309834479621 2966325811637654664808900711247402815156434346310814453 2733971543233454492686193074483735329034242902270632344 5090815537951237757161049271217981853535850994155387182 1944942708611496926208222831105450526017646944214984796 9162493833508643899797943725725850349473321123642015645 4459583232102586733821208272011023617181329162813476936 1336231630005551854169945123703087471769347530638094914 8828231811460148473591765019683057147047139716805417120 7608541527790614840815435277054711138661935519182555496 7376875375655901891589207674352614885293763210787312387 5720648408237375303288464023488292875867457517411964259 5547325471299887844133769717447828951480606297501598104 1096517924873725424158606070926343451122180515157680503 9523207983907038445590802489767512428111868311223535944 9536233280515642845091163825328468276903779894056097304 9659821677479429060522906427115409075963049075004578669 4806442407914160424989736396223835534265688248924903094 0135322759829226761802139944680189960320675803429397947 9500581123563398697279023670197762898407331986142970899 4553409037260576822344748869201029764887194618758629342 1317093272777691651871002498996665855083811335678961748 1139240080692044146256653829452233915516045948248702775 2402656030802416084063358310499159313085394742690732347 2088411918202484707573291150721245446898526855311599851 1179393810802097734738174933999888973856536994038759525 3362174823947154783480058946039366591889289962175210471 6304660384444123734509103829324838945600129836493417320 4224321656427582862696462987054943708647463427711852938 2480439358216019860700621711965918325918075744936556603 1905742103306975370732230140442939136072997423148218620 5712797240843229742225306478470222877289889172044541364 1683018620592669478106500157727303468399829551105996427 5198344209099429823941361558326538840685298375019610026 7432796083226766089824373992304583819359944552036471095 9082518991662915931963986386099844252455919444237409807 6505561175057896146435919925564267596311962778375128746 5379652386652568169570032696428785072018471660573792272 5209523210990761127024194913962807481696514943204319306 4899696752352377801336017153557941527226744043835477478 3461541713610807197104730886023745031213890081325624317 2049768868022829255024334939599178274676959411554430985 0361643131639442573259674614175806634244925060402322028 0294698737518293127065541377829886195848109350266364520 7509319615250820150239512810696188302083787791753142473 7800666136610712556138095687549097630224818254733695777 4425013633346505272962419515030700162982343399091000615 5502494673712884321972353399452938067223419621701616343 2924793757445914665771562668285110792098013823602779085 2490861406132382047029603361421239678916949923423217152 8883297993911294665253847268640531873197932267770276017 8715157112713190221683641694532904519520461503355347344 6978714152244708770708456141208314980110666716520746555 3671878728737469049871627624680530857583522804191995607 3276659175695773002879207062873063562282907109317225412 4410289965621943930339359793127298249018850599820753028 0581826873453626207698842883892896355177269977552708928 0711983832712641649813585056609297466819414332203763601 6031702386454010380419337568874559351238398276056529937 9694631115736236765803515756436802079790980697358928950 3336310275094784781357000647031676531798437489385931992 8446797050501465842227782696067591977743142284898346229 6380957522453292343592235130441203459096101274485891405 0582747677591103619718748112625960272458667655714727549 3941205551336228916904263820835739952061572394645174449 8991297021106570959449855647567105391013640465590616591 1779062436459573934607185777117061118451700154545080998 8500405931558750951206165545631462007387394433274391565 4082222655166711498136135073739954893391748086374196648 0932781710026395502591404777519347205269361172155291928 9489112851231256310527709723493867708930988562479735893 2759808463423218516249853050362731645550860024480112879 4870890218752873453929413161466208814826808614162015915 5491220419860259848860991001008935521986004274340573101 2142734029475943567269776285427772767597954067832154999 8708026058381328690281838621000610033764237919800194423 7044206333199893214651697433457699128223182611409070898 6144154081991473747433681644982432526608166696697336196 9533212777691297726357984301509710815856277952410140312 1972539950098548370069915726381749334231984170867848596 3309129366977383562887078408002392235782310361229231334 3138708713756072647955306878567678761408679785388418397 5085046835092841447196834356692453914539697267038657031 7296241838979235453687070629105358409586252881729281692 4710463959137654339775103303861869054162785406796718856 4523146253468346430020306636243007728041839150504839977 4639065235270047668220337015691585237701399054126383476 4846638411791076341639450962657613452483409138987537934 8887108440822515024794471987688839920035737926073657685 4930155343026843848388931402721966820387276849040650786 4149839548386239914432710035484142857146636758141086857 5684974964249205885698437459468657448018493422802795823 5637756438826823262418776221622607090451984593267734773 5018285436069393524165896011745073761140640689598829299 4464538186860664747288899190982296017892978047357912479 6321869153687036559529444334995425160580908304927359408 8101251280459106505047664962675822241339331580270942092 3435482413754573059087156567567670109209505467111783773 2104759766979436357024999172477640990996184223422593896 6846991544188772094653007034437183115728705732067398759 5782140794073633423608496383233359179022771268263032769 4877532004680184757705394343007951196667752439615916630 8278083959053832295112723382075507441530788977762867716 6251881091187535197330098637717478618815476411602223903 0319559678981537333332582983600451889734131385796009297 7745880614240104591501478206797394363629199355822760236 7510347827556486627121882555285317825358601035108225814 5026112047470924017186025646900684617317679905734901100 7272876892619452758833587582219473843208345786330528075 5745493828952390059845682729141346432348817148584606783 0594826014535968762159670812495532305763781564934456525 7825522938249626575117074949886687654410382705337408989 2104036867736560454285845169503140223236337570264179657 7852081754489246557099240813236655786985264535388801118 8919328625192592221355667681557609276306155759306626473 9260898327834768021460555713159391575134197362381437944 9788885811963343728292321966320335780126113077010857215 9898202801245270141944055108211091262826167070806274271 0620807375623747391179018806303915191898251718666137575 7275971038981146281320941182432120115782881787555919083 1284165898101295993972458282885034709053028292225178972 4313294878973743215073413895319923645094033008944417799 4978550611469561529485655311222946235263060515601499246 4164694165358171790659753464774747518944903388637694549 1013384753795701243435328321449298275732064946005703587 9741372847308556850024140578069949444209656454542067040 6712691770342055893545921475139946586563795324498939480 7296345359598977325035224253669755202625966190223911374 4647015156377494681734403794532885953949267776387559086 4797247808868006817235585313143563297543176604392538385 4057568997429850951712778248854066092032655982812701957 1356428139254066130983872519138828743230385070066019921 5706888715653136986458667179283657355256586271881440144 3171436793748105969137093212168062424716237296617153934 3995336805414569867938971784889101598603095412935298746 1691091925238097429445514885583184994985947959024263664 2554865556331493468935615034148837488463129465300565980 7467697736019455981528630627612626766355773597675811384 2161237331459708729860471384174012488889187971332736362 6251131133467653762929984089037789520000853939976358474 4281979857678072104896345990778015426697174567542617238 4022032773364763975517549166533844727336853524966915629 7692483436265047461988233594559385423887390136417704694 5395798118752712159776844251179958071694546686174982003 8914136757425295199235363028640995847738080667594169715 5808335426239966791371918119745650950142157414450246559 4282308668548345475504175328090492439697577338340692003 6596269823806321058421168311536080639600030298348698625 0141895196159770985309893415906918264474621242983607543 4644624346418375891269938235380143849573643323589088034 0036503562945098957173182119387536060403375025733118252 5704669344702757566572460202434358051761798043050015766 1220685910711916447836787755287555765149553864629003147 7843352420182232281862889836049955671009471307362511750 4656828874933451108004370570085720732275083196736841092 1087264603086269870121760440904028069794911183964366052 1843149230735163158890444548056797832255596285773250306 3907386237033313393794864907355954685179650429666182553 1052645982451735375632502837394355101805927205309010514 2909243352731278690015151305587405395535952649030281312 7589266878502683802775398087841969542444707598265277147 6368013445122704646965861601405000598135542660045553041 2564538564899316031280559646970972771764775136237931869 5356428514304456301276104282649403679748029330190134439 9860928405868810026888328778606907005752229163788459542 9511271236416290417249259287033518121777245720634744414 0710457987011683486538940860879346428858140532372205220 3338827824916065507514284988950267304733868941466577151 9170670071546284933413054595326178257624745577860528907 0556812093921363602079484001904534822717501991998503517 2181982915553739405244748816084011428682985421981541739 9461519446756653991108625702661728915721161670861280786 4422596878065405524084076980926229798908974388648718812 4121528586210714417131468273941512454023152718464160210 4587509694837594318073620219293740011902747502717656734 3594247367066180398677673056064018589905357512300230660 8370871168691475791336384086232538434926718606613904668 4337879651679007095096077004454535563136240513581616173 8439970087207800572797374766973300019518157166514482156 3406218186569555695230599732096135279604360849164645440 0985340296086167453343809689982394369382494955094716954 1670641283942451714126019162473827086697693118069609710 1557258147853194625746145350397626055465125435021452414 3432982492413812177132034032371867152062735928163374410 3154710463963111770834535015448259457608665977571739145 7660958775366724984051724570082595821245485219616437893 1310988248170038422332063288500432542084921594423734706 9301246933339188876395624142540683244296139656862403164 1284030587825646523428183365665189585503699094325953094 2506080824684142553143703739066510989676539808735874993 7703345895301949519517021752264520732036027546394131137 1161162228990045708028475403614063814770890413618963981 4679360905829482054185806765374568452152011414513584740 0424917141834979108526755786923646084051029640568547162 9114796051660512986011642189235847067744783697916343692 2030219888963849015241726483510873673134583953442150224 6261553366336148347864323356138053007496676208428757530 7448476761221295204640268425615740219898496340903610921 8476043128882969266380818247741624321491805174576051652 7671485956723605854481485440213290753231193378970542137 6692598941462443758062516153217997346963717964554733535 4924900140560743663106474176679985725698630252839944434 6379930518242598412579835864959062789069536518549591816 0282523112964886245466247414987802348961990493472819666 5830714757725320158683554707783672825756239924355463937 7454477973382960292239539101363924842457990895204656398 0451217891118683684611173674956595237321588319222476966 4295949694007368505028403776890626580850024671729589763 9915288552871279469207921220672013205280939645226322708 6822123147580066031785861841069345045525790977739566180 1233418741794136221578605007833903459125252454048575436 3277089363734813762506583880204845701532917287753658510 2843043037380946458279446317034769613448682880549387474 2078360720918196695607797807865955740709604430297860930 9079720730749607010815586850159480975343530527293411617 1483174733966100517521700230147990108690345229770487759 8405728629894181021529690074555659724334836185037771505 5086033011150531761641696187723661381272278710986517345 2038573787302166127222580623945634238951182710638999382 8193946808908917142686787488703236974236982543558888324 6084582028402348362623588364349326648017559046034282151 7219563963495304300848416621782715144945954090117944885 2595049472655691194579203679365403761138674937619135288 3897654886121318115303047160619686704364428843498822552 3312968750291635458654268660889460469293705964951284489 7404856780035852704039935626048982822152555719969935257 9454526174074327085989113001429067140022594327469021898 2995179553442748718111642117429343466185812595775017541 3534118015591400125239948393901766175216119230063203926 9350307440800556485321736481168158330203170589764678232 9202381824767644909239971574846690066268487079269797454 3610502665979171872565458187225995671847189539689635639 8273911694540082867722083973564852019605960672645551934 2925230681863759467716574716398510375801026645131490589 4653201170259390298092672155326188112168705958416472932 2719691537323315514987881303473988948962542717046310852 0020308934976074748096952314381448595233628759639315703 4764290005251909087525316574079244929463176141128160500 6043323678149217024471810409000252357290745094008754190 9448501323427737790282037687775988388910224289465863071 8857836325840114004029582015157277750552204976717418065 2296812814453596307746839919743615077556084901483048815 2662261688754968034628330406849672488458314489610898411 1641853472467904954298423368792950285053562273808693036 2906434961063890273423981644437129896752462213499807179 0983253853751824514318229817014980471474405208206771734 8293075742446071778472524594618574890493050965097953905 4225306921236070170383791085714698302257724852517384591 4560791055885370470662930526861151496257016777566050987 1522189311993190860804095893272714652003159911804363740 6495544985222116311079240253084120858743275083025736046 7355905024287620096058217825407072535881942427482290612 6115650670990690000964622866691935026133569804484990306 0697708791796420344947066473435831304985932397059589076 5212059389769761799954609902557501292529505175646332819 3778481798272892162688397915039028415489284840501018329 3430169393085976918820760983272888921135516982344564447 3332530729623985792356457676844465574078818475328003206 2040912485037907903369696799857569854811754811838668849 2826248933731346365620962364360176047562884825574687983 5231668920327581208311926727387077628308791944164060207 4628031822157640294565833974760879869175255503170496291 9619171215072124527733136375472863049900375024593485960 0321151449928406621582574367422744755010639122242188903 9120688571499028125033222930101962598793831274820795145 7466369086901110213105305738750610287625824804729782975 9703788665270217441124608373700727640915037133336149717 4009051602135428701865990605537125909298969887572687800 0679158690910845740780273990101872583402502706752349279 0845564584723383879369483932121937056631027358110963094 4234629357335874395461017150974841760325948353621751671 2490048287878693443178634077789561343147653044727101587 3083591865442275335060945004542709438295952345006179508 1549912226067705369540347087231670377358003858882018536 0607740785920309100130736686153320514309483297128610836 6025245559269732660010329761411191743742767827897475103 0295465030810406048421266292749225871319580437832558381 4279728206104671644545396678275066337611956154718081141 0663728904450860711216506603398923855553767532053879934 6850503492185865362156116256077378507833681394845092505 6970346054311689014345656230772431780451284414990211879 9309048288989666196447742952614868975745732046817013139 3090511705612968133624656576703275299788425636726104684 5139557876174554261407949927885159419323455730645855363 7676662779045651946875235905070702902642359376892174112 5833571439855472717969334716699045245738576573463632340 2095801122354476444172330199688759484111588591938802652 0824126254157759239535571390099406192578857624383439670 8253598508677174520306477125971687162927198110872264071 6731620311995057495353350785579058055228056768709400358 8621450841939451102129664180301025071900414351802625839 1841696334287108392447011217284273032774701343798411733 0124469137759748817280837808632835848060410924220865767 7287522099632400804299449293049868849898458249983713858 9166913141159480537977042001597068934711183157338901047 4647987808156521926441124175366266821681770769432381466 3364194867908638258471341439078678526625420255079875005 9834420864335320340338540716970048589542381941646320236 4499218696935197625148758953644751634449406416198941671 1341044350148248437987463916000978580071488654135135723 4604662347929727283142415592080025103467895454275219424 1325704026306976946540161354854687985714429486803039101 8441086389041448112375443712853308239937328366819623130 2956918569585662741137703388585366462274719316725033611 0407331565700765207124240797569995015171682190064511788 7028746352292980881877100729033972992256642113056013757 7597719013994123632672808453894003190961542149931926133 6411225553601183662732783852674019875478187635393573394 9284710295825287103809975654397325671294875582247836268 0745273903490374539065811519419572645585878826961885994 7491839526549635447571365041228605931178327747043171702 1755542733811316446122057779146073657791463076230156987 7794279947080006669333908086631285203725804287139455275 6934418643828321630754249357674340668984292481754076245 6348435859978947995073584089721127260109801859131872698 5820436021544935373422820998321512799675477151086725568 8821989769067943231991850034564659754689420908586518688 5415650053017704347774479438672703930952508071748114388 0667694404088033700276228922940394954645686946736562765 1215744427275561854727297092316077100833032761204644001 9501088255436661183840175064330798789601849572564092270 2645363838487828264437784676467889452186137353554365637 7606476678170898450543551146912314274141648367976459749 6100751751595807391647993195111269366016485848293907331 8797391690878819561867435883137351553906131409862755152 1295444877104580897721910582763398947484910278339169952 2543776814394074186682375671244233235148234658676499645 1945247633087053644068714145683260663976945480193094371 0086795751239891190608598079561897702861704671402026390 0407552116967903967972007171335597714677918457136111494 0796671246292299933147763421654122778357482586275349900 6792111978060307885749546973284196464487248154923884504 1687488440326562774709529606774811952785925148107028490 7091501865228753429418363140611237085873262940243390981 9838680897918601274620818939502098874883195920209202041 9914311024328861840438672146984472180588274776118855314 3345477594991570811215472430488110982675308501879271223 6067265424722554951167783499513760704930313675989221645 7674176156088948829950931142765681879504457390726038660 1558121381695557713584204354934789536420233897464954927 6685353620131752865705505880944097716682618778503565693 2488370061916868813257698988921537701642941547703528005 6119484224729851874877749535465998647312837668102316847 8386420803571506610437608027590099241762684102073191041 1686475234925060364563867772961804953661056181453874745 3647356295576007682838500265390338220423592553982932841 9394494205000899887248918062112870490391300294855651474 9543445752448228715834065454230746784942749309634700151 4326312416129821109765779780864620896364347208805915536 4232264831264515021605196502658472066706130120493386969 9220607212055074846983132504456790361979375114510561099 4059722706102455316434184231593135390530727736431563672 6458013226763772668618633479296099412432700177449539823 0432040025449854464125821814920560149218878884850042818 4182953837747170367919128937630870104272072105279340761 5909556056902878841543593704129448706773764271263821528 3791146308614599688138515495896934947775300910908956450 6288798749499879189773300553955499696722311303299622373 5743856778002884728964213358326697472583460615280371262 7432217243252933925759249244741154505859760314253954019 0273271795348245344711818326753377256883131935700208316 1783185793469555062509874148085073837262014483584640035 3369127055621195890629893555627791783990885764956240379 7143088390971110264225897462931766896722340401278924999 4400301464679220203830421619880771734664735164681098205 6584456771849874997429162956952777441709563128459610269 0145422333953644324790898827529451163209927530749937938 1898314756794441245959637262578848779824592170128005575 8027161475792168773028767724142783904590739127392942678 8438577192396805229940340533470735733345183672515542658 2639619999309836730795037244868646114937304957612941570 7070662032891811072389155275383366638170804303305567072 7526167741946306060870155565744523087465583961240503014 8057910614581630901314898861882107938274751304764124868 2780160190849678442189011101839255967801588844050853939 7683873601419123096060086888484095875909397988754571250 9890277211540144019262217279654656498959921437569114290 2020411115792487312650807559597284727869968278916268278 6949115247674585192281108652677009819279435337913553500 5146898579382371388273535727171789383014221648571714102 9006997282353232884846219281128940817079740244219054436 9303801749299703208434011087332111453684235999932090895 1566908596491522776672296396942242423418831803521099116 4028064348473544379832000036280819097685584925611752392 9774165820418448109089512683647084624741173961271488101 9329455867381943250861265358837368559920259078153960821 2879073060653335449059883474701016808696373177373258291 3940201499232920969270678316759681476696675208077482680 7111167849293584619841862617211092532216068525388159185 5988062776872164381835160495538527936421090313103607816 2438914712543316537004929543573131191804284196503216157 8090425201331248560532036085914481767170549766907392764 8951405521520609254132916570249181716644372036661368578 7673325110828590381921544766528622524635921917501303428 4393319549122972792697639531748622320787892026844508352 0412496126094785976476405051344616457799579741920939413 8731127672405794054104620755970157418271819156561183209 6658777408146769169774837664183860817525478596851524694 8077528179062939927065252312930894866450147904547107615 1553997996389545735499561642096460474745985377240519452 0424469515511057601494221445985078562898005200150144217 2360303944283424448708887381117569548458688101588473050 8202936051430137010450699026815819894595150453748572348 7980716132368998892862049934134778445964826238868934495 6413068869396801624022569609725905836903591447830464096 9184582654758153494500776516075819566412400743361172866 6605780640979068506843839086550136603417156612177413653 5246662924038527316315842924751071820737619974257005266 3628734248527697091241463260439116468257193844749765274 1279128833276475340045879787567219728508025158776549056 5589220471496205252104012016698764453817493876153962176 2099818669564349377520407867045502757495420828343826527 2799066404046308555601579354158018388708877140523005777 7479101336075834637081603741403358166217105237795477803 1082878931138989447958611693922813772482097662231537416 5551870724300378446838734446101858764966248302353552906 8562088936705012914503374712977082985920552405187831056 2165213224612288003475473255932571175091617659416648239 4972913352370543886272408483705528170029629809058650804 7949546245822401357141584900673308445738818119674451429 1152143427939269965562257198643919606775303837468667222 1703556890842503483294766784150367836819897475626360760 5617395949590453787288708801196541878924765307820255412 3421527555465375278485116421930021040069601544428550071 7437035400703359356505398651785707006582099804195744951 2358764478124861041475565904500553778745425732766313738 8250201726489696161291010481279326374567313473871166387 7099845420670270029601117226376272726745210181186559105 2586145338819701289911963847350290174000706806314623013 0805397545776028724740990975069178826192831971647212849 5873791803549559085450061798813211982114298258375305635 0978991235940544860179024862607671948351844234905871907 5337294433959240918535280295720103839420962334277562087 4772317011752756872410122453028153879584509634857983910 4519213186349569030391256411390596412540194362929494919 2135307171534484096842071064228228981186402676350716079 6935047021002318781098561356791065930660078977625531978 9825006631515629833544391644492580570078010616280321022 0195704757986565811680933242300056066489673694876242617 2410119907596206943468594040616410905711553454537680923 2712872353999074435919539839737211013349491656927142993 0280203147745605054466184575323059017078615644303819701 7914956765394045943560606605070173938931321346258503810 7319503867448355601949182280516773057685026884325495890 8956081419950752565189355402263661008481614620386544647 7107121879516306983362021407461243273856073300741729085 3413714676466208233265300757784578012755078726278301618 2508700842818774533207879778942964858597581928420499648 2962042735407338531005469939541254619473472170399527022 7035779385851296836644067889837465656361354447806668384 6697651766149996185439896235023717671102740890919399583 1451468723612871384972420690809504422367855102876286804 2518816358402616298518072115283322375809709057453569178 4019381600243965432578250454451969403488409243408578999 8277191512303094738055403082315560818607161583433955617 2810637331106060152649641481568404319462356043630174317 5092077130490886856047273855173095380847501448651760497 5677360783315447229253433596384563021521710498738592531 0203978958143336638415592992550894460278070179622745210 5550671191316326265279936696359892383006096981600167088 1344300203911771916307016377800383003711264182414601498 7041714805662603384977517560384954919157914179295368495 9706286329717452214945264364000401168512758738794348666 8837572288996134299386640236405894482452912428201658004 7816694184780636604784838176185651558401746037289782158 5659083148930651177919857231716476472418930431531999088 1549971377420721011833196861968494405184713480510376244 8875818172772334427215708740008524939194933981030831999 5228854262630851814551410496748964257681720314577419760 5540116651437193376372188186506524854450399937660922677 7707479399801422580866214987191247013874698956765809816 3424079513570373348683994607400148381880910912278504987 4225639471028589036178924869455199904917116231709297408 1951721636250623714208252611907131791876380037382099894 1551673629031054940290537253798957737000881786588704904 3920910261127811112935519422778192147007436373735190083 2947336873223965494763299282753183518126240071189203456 5885546809503026304251921987977737443263726092891110900 5219868755372281053055764147614824639858637189772797761 9373087670426497044115114128900621261138853060373672295 9581611702139503007414176611284833288601673671673203588 0470158024784864639807999576764707923310644566260337307 3615899226178752674260135360072952785114473129927914524 5062334029096397175923219795801119146699283960660905462 0079823745212245036016910411563221953297269544555151828 4094539550786740409371853236603877962805143126766274036 4398239831881760597852813466394695605558118458939807050 1135751682068069489438552913508828544734828151760971542 3859522132730861322041292330776565586927909570047843039 5568199401596422335959455022810565437799547086244855908 0037069501560801930721464897267316393892553815995861702 2059139730270900638588414953461627642604428373891251918 4781985002549826303585100634103443763340733469903127035 5830801124354815866116467990470409954792381287897186780 1098152049788060504766682036629672509369396073136693374 7203672430031896662049975065252017547135786573464383646 7637926850195846151069676536390244748995432199723190611 6932962287789461226566830643518956163899574507722109451 2799188532444937648778904054422423347097958726521769377 7637079604073278970245582953869616412632465754921044812 2380893363807649499671963486155406090914159497678087746 1912277082868446053257271801923246319994667678926030359 7957811827900047139409217193998740760009997069581634479 2336051061664600778755939545785813561911797348472427564 3954446900185370303889947219983080588340583672047301059 3371645853777333738261881997860740674509062922554889908 3443584470718683462839079294708011696863948511850811643 8134602812347712665009370864349808106119251169983906911 2411278849225010740467001002498755498035240563673715644 0483483522461021967504033422680901960919183676975391844 8889810307693136036846490751851920899807967484952064252 8150398821992945016312244419290790582175500212464156438 7801147363534860323181769769925688623422436511614137835 8486034572918456459731014580144233910343661909121175141 4322400433814714649570280368174781573399255278767581363 3597536055953938401768676743047462011227916421387901627 1782936332025735406498294315950055471411440663728022590 6499077297215318483539621059207509481870223099482546729 7018483782461121232263919435007317776200669540599603740 3765441062871924178666242088214648278279438113619744675 8843595640054338403532921278595748814000737497083250483 2785755627877386652839778888430937242195945555354368165 3293719886363436817907518019612735093458041094465517258 8496802612101534669727381161498560713593318421251782086 9764413662803131959266299800800499938017991534491839141 8600149176520095550574294390306323540512913272285289533 1838612800900242018592068301245576885159986036670882144 0361799497576930101581684048963695057071941618192298699 8546181106643162421543438857448343388807199476674230925 5414252204646132633302192541233265542251790039623700118 7722488012189973986745402327831011155813888762532752346 6564979284560911758393972476956922958164791705775346063 0170075274314017131409347082620758055636513836577977785 6686672314338997158540512838175395172886726792433519324 2794464042748455722042713703833842824335856314255103756 9101814745835641467895345086856290184867609167706199880 0659230534436395717282508884259966392897124775740130935 5439247332407918204555381766372353322209351254013248159 0298902642974259278789454750065499469212124666206626082 1434932002080552240572239843830449363282819228454889328 9587402257932082077749921263608591189029646609838958881 0029238820492462297133229297037751993136100980352670524 4868532263744780463843256463010008144862912199457156447 9009944608429368284796527446127653332448811033242025174 7386222344906972367553788033995966640307214375360233103 6965733231523772298744269056689617796282321898718909625 1000966738160799485616991125616466451101755971637994994 8745173586586770840471684474770849909769979447071072216 4628013946275459233625336185844576023868690373404023429 9795866218897141588045753756507850426102120697436970969 2144094113468994263087437856931812699404387145948959983 5002482339043529602141043479871030683534297708298332077 5180715284808828337014599515736692340895220746753110902 0004087766773452083041072554159390052576034609120814028 4177420377130700842437158672936059348066492560890600621 4007352462203466943404377629737141729565773844359400547 5357783364787173858831995725380639809960264540532720562 8731511229781571608629573746845665423600829004305765331 5412716898974622851338510767066427511106126351131616092 4243466569700709329952178094757112910514811469846816362 0994912119157375909346546661760859252499642964904995300 8495876078196360047102673940074073208436244200346144947 0324239517678532424534809937752802805259240486576284671 4121867299740770308393074261740145003221049726207151701 6718491281343898195596976652192019081370003672782082548 0844407705488949773529007409396411521592813098524327606 8247595225330802824831409114550349648055883363143637880 8692685098402275435610953038777070121200028980325179010 4923250778850259083263414354851687722009982947719960230 5243885580448738331603586172269203006710187874260694178 6040706999025075004932336269299321409465809964653142858 9402950507599383742467138926990433088969689317122152250 9329615283223140401522472006962251931218769483286742002 9173664435680663582105332804176726151562302124288855432 5019347747162804383419392847933486122205735240128775008 9411533192309765082818111896355024958467106845292644845 5574277121347428588612865531692904976784566259641824726 6927783440026607279474144408370664575851237670920004831 2194034837292085600229027797730864854147461858811157024 0287314904233747102205122542105996607035383950648233459 2609712442501847780809771726739247319401655039607867012 3047395765332806585083484125260088946584673119157291745 7422417794933549798919007820621308610803865516223758124 6483554065072432929291154509266713185929676930903243805 0050470579802957471634654618685966633481647375637582530 2952862923734367894946601088352913613146663832807119837 1749145500064298208172745061751153316431785068605599580 4144705051451344346613543491323777336900047757585040469 9354952865082123106885520961899712439343411168098795396 2481708529338557609002702279497412417974047571783589151 3010194831142088683249433148178023376509533242995528594 4368343551972731851780494655835099194309370225681931802 4684488318677087309347278038059155250231204064223609470 9885301607583705436778374146441160534217600459326489012 5101094368883949375010807823551784950908235899540726474 6204374288810508396455884266548692765048403283121820919 2252549114726640636220307934550660398838572486005108528 0789875092295415205368592926198779168922159220522055198 5320147926147108591884318686574115963789931121609989761 1097963356544490273435909832894786788397496610903105796 5678988481463377937809720633905840102515148001880401230 8861312975542072153696492705801455275021614678086913660 7498122516216343548510063344349103534205339346945249747 6955086265693627621261091572689185127730376383979571593 6693067949298648386633844544863127608551005181894581104 1464708454015362914582274572901534105798816935405528318 6736038250883523047392021460703493319106727265127717991 4138372267050300428895154913480292363239288242207957730 8657735443007871499407960630325769589926239205966013855 5418034196698932436702851049428362179024244477738192565 4599726442141645880183324265738561878678959852363478423 5368090599271199955978540144835966062156329516389073004 2756825400192358883203001911349752328613006510978769294 5531139668955583476437080703315692464770566831708735818 3948045388753075171478337119507687976407728846486649791 8231845023153810551758734071896253879853762143717243682 0710468814205249239365508704489135541655626666713154192 1763666664454613419706588440480395862840116136033685481 3455050935903141657252576055258698787030511931907553636 3454402515452339582336587160381608528218500714103549936 0846627840750612368387644621458919217791425930064973124 1854636559956751295850203082278410326137151135198390612 4159646333982390087897387993371672887203567894869612784 6918029884000770240461416843570964611623794845800243691 5344623192970276370458105466861864892006481857884470461 3762942820614210703480363084411167800614815023913690139 6657580309396590441591251209695297358127309790325832927 4793996928243831492062590293309286010332391740383834274 5711351398457747832024488386021968076716331653498673034 7454013999215982211167111512544258537609167343276999040 0584497434759055642063076946934728356506499107776795892 6507983234810840182244891170749665104061875918474857697 2103674326815148420195697220747344822087928699608362935 8763165389047839004874274793515152841972707861432196582 8417069390496815772568280501220207510923634655176931515 7232381050180225855175182478223413643178816520685066139 4226265344697289359780575579260783216673889806612519238 8000169534325226200528899561086132879950759573554749552 4742430832870191803056477082736701434453937593763155017 5093518515879850506946390523195829252309751407405254595 6314007436631365318598857577378878419026141186895445650 4216033706478625262724708543417597795006926490269511202 7502630954367405801647213159267945379436949752610184466 0858000783127191316021235091382970425870233641604644846 1284709186343151986536546609026761822474718012253559968 1323522386679559736925806895975303712648024482045813701 8203432869086371659833775710858330103687434657741106218 1431765563396210063858316746748091887170773765355898662 2029499873827444255479241163465467940603650247460245618 9525909349966735951227127320524011111391852302706761427 7230922294728810133192963339978185503182934432632206469 8010129517045570430063250156250431508365762832674123002 0495063971736784188910051425253052496886256738738477796 6286621649736240288369309617354373373136677583583570179 4471457470812490698022977681568825722570894989089912066 0554025206080132245048251208137567437661986796426412986 0594311283000540888188123313347297473121267444431186759 4320910668184178102655733532621387737473755345782790415 1159313218518285887774417722966204691386602093496942560 5364506621333173259619876825885942987942670938011410541 5399391896083636192487418791693064635784480721565839931 2037940118324480201556714142859863727859846970740475543 6182348158796011413662352454806720345614756939780122895 6585216225616967129836900853900438345103629959118876555 4858501038242000728257383191539907527071272412720139581 9955356637355128909069762510703048920279452591556500485 5304667824943741234171084511127271602210941931455401579 9975257597062357119650920779653514558284969464124712726 2752026385688988076835163458821474438221218629646612627 0826742263505719504739238635075412116648302620097127671 0048982671613245191035278362070128544446701113052325226 9301508703063384519741892706340692454588091376803729575 3346806779350468647874587707376219253052874813619851138 5757845429291076654292834071343502250882818892915244527 7839874721900813143807204302072454679317587784666266568 4652886150768840312232121873329607244268494339139482344 0048794731810015672345261770257670886790779488435759761 3518177223303246999116657596635615488804049732012975600 9526598823496022332949604235511787278552924080285877667 8063370228800022181033547073381937382622675719292593356 3709540615727780572441483111640428020011737810453773569 7122670282206349312690545498167184995028115689010796880 2900112565891790555923454722921378528723282181212503451 8205954809677227766071310177860343882957331820642358723 6993410098106172349638246868300913325653449234684068069 3901747353201504440611383475519042887754060775819161781 1541300399257403786443591301907846113155981228743338330 9853783972802072728689232029894397339481981775713924749 1694646666789612342910937033879325123377397138802549835 0706646550164356596853145826507561070572470299837409048 6017243764198142270431480373845293687436005363912672650 7615680781314200412241195949403929770163428124078720808 5216663064592305670320709816172252902696023063081292602 2797817743571613810291929806225097290234214027211916938 0327132983200837285066796162815923582866865760999044159 9158720394183682247309036694969071774570121777144672683 5111945799235764378946935653542086062973010467307198227 6607743930230946886154828109515202159705255023615647835 5794196881755560913857785219222596477699410230570038366 7476235506978823189655698241465028678631892113122406061 8093860488326451730840169501420821573260642922288691115 2502549936021800510419326096907384748832391402415585332 6011528507043066093224442482524144174607444884453418552 8241403762246430116084929486645829985520542671517405454 4202062807034332941069337272642970668910815358484014909 4569382462168479929707068737877406289283254513422604088 3718721990383555267472209412312676596338155725024484611 2695927469752381449321640444689895162240069283709586273 8068883362916372400418759586455204637462756958305079845 3815347152306641100725692362934927639367109131351270403 0545769699668455358471455918192837712462583521412445812 0274966078477181056994570433605081685095894537463079518 3950034717251948443599494854468526812973590190690653598 9033569560310064479682631204573191011544496555112268417 3251522773863030813597582172290597661376276417661634769 0912507016199955375964321155753439662168827108403675119 2999600088624632199987541809436005308741339626929982076 2966801548809052355871868076169855606043417539252404967 9996465176000269269165516987526525067739508513040805388 4450609260109643688108942026856159073899850990825015494 6391822097006484553663668996858922863821597110767179767 8975011542808723039128878869961867893071982867549919743 2627093410002685103259296326881852414895791244327648721 8014529821857497714292943666893783643822296585911141794 0518494207357064528325988459122593949274445571466776515 1145692903139525375804633758579641581163621872276615189 8241220535132242248825616774245967654125403317844988384 1113760735007720085697277626487365278338916361424964210 6308834930890332084877942864404972226828618599466893437 9485133485590582820696461239464975741223628313977338190 8745580331675172722386647360336322942216531277635847730 6315342973727749231497394273391681398751716501781032613 1745506377657709788695976757422149371635288456874197560 6953600393373320206516493697081492295834331163103727409 0986625747050514702272309629622876768936937738712390204 6516729559253963757042296827013721597849618036234804337 9063970358558242210882352987239496885357705045182895099 1937634747320351938281114420925467393367822925849653220 0800152631802914086468882484513127730626798081559547648 2850417271139264031553850405835488218720632498225683083 7811447496727888333200287176700343696901126333771406814 9248560992223709551854738445717905417687392791717851659 3198682887564181867768768410191491807939961128907075158 8545524699476508217675677211646636427681998522410096521 3050465083407275744849661976161460840590607410221444976 2236679944848377775461200772349048346804799553637492002 2287112718513560661682291232392180055827814185815990440 6240526254636771092443831733984763285147065350007978318 4915824011759565900535027064038408707123341254904300589 2552683369109471018856806309748638940766073009576591462 1565050197607344889921706745959901008710843618344332778 7653682587723082233443454329275264503508275103688527876 9677924752905435163484717783060043423068025104169270984 0429423261549283137612187925615980554961799348822340432 2283765653188612575026407804515295419719419547797740615 5462426767143364705108681554032166445251623107122601230 8937104755068250860324046390867144369077324413439849284 1467882847147933299621527265676834010400353802720252754 1843522537228344897065811560857105993366677451985660472 2008416019086000078805952681826691313841734181990559010 5823592902013540514610372925984089244405799629261209829 8196317512145353321039055651854357550155063302303939832 1742416388765814182837549573824813579535376415648600199 1020976353392075484934838869281611240904286051688972415 6259375795831898950072924596046798855441909311233298527 1844623356777359933348040747037205328034706976370027157 2820230730576961414871966420425572750491950366323004651 3954181407251089307094439783121107332766875928037765071 7251360875571937648563674485588882578876613391844930211 9188229270901950014684234363699275319954611567138685704 5074414321633904078029992349058144656520449623351543572 0105541820604402629891318181183565214801386554846503939 1744227689983209599473453261485153380908818440673726935 7842931940850818005411125012034574453033313973804469488 5277098998056960005191411414227947762969039224152446159 8136812557513984940301589089128390396906823715967622826 5437559056160300204572745615279459651918250071334871565 4510175277234485087001667162208813471455957733125187680 5648529105407392802221120032862781056402439800380701905 6977396529787790988003162006689840372155196243342979928 1009560861602014910881911509793792900369449912062176537 7482371955324580636150130098086504424252934783569851494 2884633840196508628261926818181331453522710221617868856 3979618042557270940196904195278221897237115760460016399 0908887257182510468842834618913181202969641334893176005 4804610495092798975176311147402264219675764519848872453 2400325330251824830774912325256688475616954239348897784 6191575794422770855820578541006163487982613985550919249 3376344196938647024154343282328276845684142699438372354 0254093937307380463434382820719655314032671584701694148 3313914996741090812530998431631207310850501690632931910 1821105395585567039824196291695207657199927230717637308 1364238940148232626547055090384196166395745836874762673 5252558119907191836237358436871834305909221799544996922 2330034287082269330565446768367767558779608375718328106 8255595685431680457476896844792012444397487470057375724 5740874921782756424733258593382718360118550637271168238 1424624589045907602969214280818057785601886552690999279 2215471270895924017947650784451441464551717272454847694 1607662478326065735413894461988583756749847678053698392 9576326602264723992041365216237363614666403231551854151 5481118581084433985515043673480709801630625247510197150 4669545974914141011308661681636860421033880745651994932 4586116048711164862799838024812539418990136377273111338 3426677853259232453334485375966471620833853741226355530 8937443901951541575679942453238033408307216841994789968 1242688846165970608333973371771443649867987671879725126 1506319728855406319151261038649620313740051544134572104 4904467051945156922739366732497685739160310543114816892 2251592576687809534620488181913512012841625814721027809 6597999194416034438418232623144808167321891237994659746 9447371994734475461447290698588542010162523064196805972 3722842337324511406540283755263039707842698045973210194 9345700252505595946981454221070283690676511133800827197 0430451924780925117856272910352627916974258068402627307 5841902146284409178984425616298673909100537002978855069 8582319092885544099345771750787849254791713785432263146 5566615358702116916043172098426523231396606548893085383 0196834019241368671420697276336719758147787236143301726 1255520558300247566655717115576955972073111366164764921 2410007432536721117181902698647349658130101367113732229 3076821469823309586260175527216725842477594432158344832 5166771795381374496444065673813832664575174490574800465 0568402111858982706460025498422293207274982206974769806 2260826601109618485569352118066229299403801572610103842 8296088987460656304679850229299020929193246177160616038 4801422508869123734248586441731267184746634512149080855 3212758118947482517859401758447229142593819966479033908 7510366666154164686547007202202254597534809842350136484 8574947885547459213375096376782165427914135474670062812 7674422229911882799813572690737854690911015568104297173 0577884247638537402679741523709462463943460512163924514 8210507976032685986609400873234156423535667666375312276 3480101077045489051032405795659667413083115792797480966 9543472607247410692015339209093345827774473396165009357 5247112417075063503208867717412193495146667638712637372 8461160408770630158376001115336492121902033180685003246 6637922173797926804663637619558362047195745588172551120 0080419911461363395552011300394239159753566741136702232 5519019341764557314694822022252295483332977455605137307 7425177097744465980760759454660659310312734871555326438 9083383702773822074314568944586437175412106604933774542 4904700149039594657459437712378972800584293962105526750 3956632149237672981406635006120236079359507250026118822 9881702440932306066540097229824335376524377994159185149 3390417225014699742533537805043621410935772354900881869 0739026951401669721483626167233238511176389727375572281 1689919980399572937460322172819284534093325844116963040 6238300354268874290211824298564512457952073479846273461 9510455242561373629943301498393729111087052996951918353 3650534844242848046310476522083420859365173096584496130 2858336548195435981867562202941613843211632576859825629 6720182890678112418686878459731338714041872970071191986 7701293106293096949899354813921875928804839845138740758 6430276561571473351835440735062553123436649600531091488 1303238446265204351362902626593330681205115888510435856 9945649938869570706111923572757110294196928994187655436 8842569280638614351303106384443343133961969797335615232 4266641706639024036236559357494425103835682493854306636 9565628381349757831909024277049909445141111241230206043 4223288925974914382315759079844235177845411287242594935 3333098571097875538683981754825212175181030821817650515 5563452429948453904577562674465785517591489162251178070 5328811704597405975986458300800561032233253843007509811 3431012045083319042286546858779944012296561656389081595 9223940343922260010197221765736217116359902575752900033 8660227492594219355961294755185136993932496927866350652 3882676894116763890898231461909596833861231185867149575 7270575686399745427113036591818384717808180841752010065 5662130476326752494668205997463936880649990764134258089 3082040902363238351783063221761720643363201104034409940 9158405146878326260477568040712615484260346833880268094 0447930891937342390363864402549244811573907631680266467 9967901755671870641363324028870508745716587139591642925 3614402597840290871343774441758956655811307376296889347 5271737113137790003100827293871224879869141242800845027 2512254635272199201876242350802784479678433702368073614 3992859048111112541931101350959312727661124888954689194 5355636218793299748845867834814486269804703990091628952 8836891137461673156170241004515775700160377837033957253 9261354053250114657419224801218243169853035363945988575 0411326222400541097051949162925743792819168762049267568 4777486034513839694679909435305586150042794448311206309 0593443247000937536710056044926556034727477807907836395 0451876244839269798731353528434846388813323043979277480 2201529619235548600047342730950786780625307673643332282 4196132427056557794522660656950161892625626948238005695 0336491504711624285796896829089690583637582782838928955 2036322393096042046228781063765811178274276253234050556 4585343287393682881055582302015544340256660561199160833 1245276376749383219523349563178625842213416657482628877 4471793387032908362503995945159111325505050600405519331 0678540221401392893077471031783341055948291837130769245 6979522064140227958467058688577578468725289470075085185 0045306875707839746663845073601953573707378535670036258 5582066737243338623835066357323527255029874737157104957 8276193935635016759283674230853838573512761288261732009 4878087312978109940137208753218796217675072343104204098 3005430754543089347560999967053006260089395875398030047 8168171271950939341910683317924294515954385112109091722 6732183211816227957059544782253612682950954862217231236 3166507257218634531741072397650382647261206586272339002 8195090885740960057687874591353731461515897681028944673 4608601099736780315612915571892379694137835123162740751 6945694908680544178759792003655469263444618177373227167 0034442667760460949248120587970646584973528807924153156 3932434412578917793572590178637582569380634250443054588 2795813741075602287584447810965427651767062223706972419 7918021522914548339562562284607838662926681060526376677 3584382487337825864288501212332924720709607596068275605 8028935698068009042477941448052246140801929827445359142 6130067315399742203980804453750119539726194484844951991 1402819066003262802697095448716577923187991552650311232 3553639686684530243015961973492262352274323053604223375 6064177773162385607180504055918235089414216126043893732 0034975326339693176839639740834087614896605346765002018 0180950179015247573815905144668404233204625195859647960 2895315590775472041875168042210488273979524827374967425 8822122908418426732735405062974739562518609784580701322 7661151733251592801250066103078456552279339066119554676 9846706931144543416538587299991177255340758362673072059 8192318641581968334407756173587601158541062885902514859 7066302566272781881934320443544059426417472874446384970 8875389243654826954256770519550050304857396719259369183 1322499523829039519078750074774192883412833931514360545 6554992740034000514752860117649136881975405835181301064 2819185427723979888911556544206132952148340397465595374 6931767971260593262273578893694395281403715549812562291 8360289709884483519995909272476142927384761134273942707 6465965860996751230503243760925283745354475985587192797 4513545604092844631238388919297638722450948694664331645 8586117087884072595663446488772838981448069759334634892 0920847479336641147691694830437595998302984485104669711 6761180315756704307486831913501510866268148110806626764 4488187637341191046301486433951333169438648671912530511 9771222260512927206628882836514602219447081969546319782 4818062306429591934380319107075672891130341666939068376 6514373340098291769177833502351137723780700801344937512 4805050073219738123851625063208104966695365173928688581 3977490771907824529794195616886972231675210450667137919 2086538936749986314866410170044457629958945321955986639 5809179418510560086861372835205544642033275428459604284 3329042543986132359098896161049110403705381295507746816 3875576813162991902508157027190764907757843602169772279 0417283215248311154673779867534863300970984071885291772 9363837896867045449380220171574243059909227766330242974 4170450074589944751500765742782902593896377634935315947 8320022542432672518423005068820208254972129214056337255 8158112710474157018538931782939878771279827488656715046 3224664385555348488786876641355612761048582420589186519 7234353363957236099480816817397403119030930451000439618 0691234477085551492472966785089521986109016552489835770 0496192037386165583736313265234598245319951059160583790 0039799695177706979524695229836760743149900854856414332 7220034989033840428531242112340210049816242918589242224 3495753608082603067624015469578806472961926684527511160 0959053785483163671245484867788201725205463985586500358 2350020215085164236635007877607151985614525626495159105 5507477278537981540632716819511175410228892983782225453 3675665190251216823016918198394259899975941176958752150 9279463766196336087192509444685902213621857104072204996 6386358712990530555270284104677262021274466745452154577 2370823644453357064522514975678705171948005008025678246 0781818548758389225888164176204903611290431281674832076 6934852285776067934846458657669095206610087879064301681 6753391621152056810844678941591233741463682113883375773 2614027462466645150989210440638180830560804013701008907 4171937662958444216912279089328319826772333212792007680 9166102683872384324544206867975603948267365820673451550 4267630881815855803931916173275442955764365162015166446 6855759372594097115187836921732999384157882766022670925 2914746182341866367219311226984236086854520418831280199 7803348787565882710587023709613027479913234822581376961 2170462274224961016733754788010634085514866228699569152 7162633501789803398273644877428231538148290013432567888 3228760716511011595871871450105783476297528874339274581 8276860004527757177247880209896564385294238817387999187 4712975874116541332391556510890877525768628661680719210 9034326503014635427492044749312465201473231975770361204 5011747939862821525354972026717908950519508590979562153 8912180564878996785730688499639032778132294015207305052 0209607654688325251752641013550651450298021343533658755 5916168367494289441214804865998225611198797208669302128 4995016647952381706495642735155258468462892001418813857 4351067080680393400649398027820408450155974311129777968 0235822043997189182740819520245230161759947970828058600 3288928867410624713286909469466843904201205774106699462 1572385110915692375927855868449397736068800192293491471 7580163165254747272854041117825003154049416495321147450 7549665480231018551844742049336821498678673878924957514 7069024662390473966302006615781093579204636277135039469 7843435917414264377803119021954752269208954796887825485 6457071355666985023275461239882302786890131757321917167 8493016365013895529131590117422489607374946020294851279 8559245077379356908133386974703741573965582588573741349 0358278143407462554235516439689046077958386649966494450 7475657969935149351359732001330337208116628916765098694 8072944032991761290723011140465891138242727263296851760 9428418793980260523956540664593300789657415766970867192 0929452539315527437352828004823457509144853354240491820 5830211736693760497384227215913483552040425761699280642 8547140193685561411027658280857040342325875865694650092 0230849830826784327277486927795504066111004359764768678 6538495502722558854224986136573631739614809989360847409 7176495471543340623707326586975276459213374297141242070 5112256449499079144192444832839379138042063623800297002 8206239318075619226485397394933083251970873138458119857 0171002491365252271986840831840478469364290251112927517 6699398862034387891751726757221744214538576110028348743 2190524333293992809488390615294064110187937539411343031 7191685263553167352985363986776163506611968224723486403 4096810385850460672960147613107402400742653402436803792 1068446153419708080881220768071106438905886342157852825 8228774367547014083100311384298534935282493585040362345 9239266883114480775467105910694065472373465877894192487 3236437024020240175175970468295402550796773098444317986 3541346459539022765743203518843111559754635233045235505 5292850636311524081176784645471413279813406592746732083 5452822766343059530547343093817503778723176464890964910 4425587969404117052776629702325695246367177584587882202 8460530530546618172209655098183967544401193567027827210 8335560644665752280980586287033307578738210821129210210 3896165231228487920328037665387201958205185618250144240 9628366098463322528411015741736148823414602873774984914 9845904629889032849256083957399140591024120684557624803 4590472359536883927461900635300602528684434546600578574 5687250028879740781269950143596964947641493185049625552 1694445285574529480723243302773655574561042966088356974 2530736111303108238000315853873628688492109174918033905 4828505462786410001316947199894889420953086446502679610 0715048439262063311711860861208187157327345513700141867 6869219670488590103624233151677601727174223305049530615 8524791962889675944421346235651931221942844071430978955 0559858862442017362826073505116384635711187846834715883 4906233425883436142747938295483412634174168826028887355 4781665323832154076835909681205488454817189269206203670 9653605640898759284508157427478621941367169943229458693 3049535372296799780048719102034782473949179717197672625 3884952817305136008922705243085564874504121603355151493 1039641863808926595190343501979503662299371070610980328 3472869345415135967181506297663744309949323695704953495 9141935272715141873765869451223636710793801152421662449 4119800446557212597535804639991023932797708387184753479 9854360306617746854816743025350911414225363563383883543 5446860011086384802147927631584793510710622722123289000 3040085551034607680665195521686567189181334850680693770 0390687013762540552466849767101445993496184224689804170 1860235101964990133778650832343686944378216392021885085 9965813111265889482917734897361101747392459963978823770 8464359325646405544663545645062781650789100006035789584 7141178811400147045565792468479338985904435609519395598 3048411907085968390826969646301033129195405483566334707 5482559716224095724560789952275137431729204329442145717 5702111966492732950458924351154224989284182930968016279 0999014391000651606646547657233038464624395113830677701 2416199103093992894039811606167420760338291759306566044 0087162242294864120927680054840263546046021286431296861 7604867685458733245904904458154468976001291767593717828 7781574634474974431747224571417824959332658959901232631 6543180978557825775355049571779819902461257772849446353 5252170334339313436451383042589815147736236791994181688 3285991871572172287651994703142482487875964116310081912 7666028856647310961164666767118936763472129096300869239 6234207088629338631255612873406534679097419938288166385 0602787328004850544918201993378711308294933902544408454 4528311079067175578158009386753600386035576806398106423 5751099733184028068507709966620139938302157057490439491 1543830905615830011301410991395832903258695837676197074 4891911326312164098184347256008766211159695133389046258 9050402103971688752976341156530163761401724174127541567 7573385156334096892443014061797497537174425664734934545 7924696799301102619433763644866753756108769161304361374 8330479441225952612415148981699807681018481895780038325 7633878043531185697199517408404042921573207178938770895 9315570227427282658161497408013320634338400868902388939 1833314200451596140089861121562924364169472543135617018 1179200559592854391833343694519194514317154135007420063 9050607167658190582421620289769684409055245447001281886 8581435495454205566898387862448320752121741094873647410 9157860409910258555863940130915517560027976586538407568 2363973583472336482553352052477229608819305408210532813 1130488092625504406239557590391944317141526527540808952 9865726307163407322439503799871488151262446063128138524 1074143597940857665785251694389927465562180588692066232 5044937029212885127459270213767483429277774127189221554 0626833008286009017921875382948629150162454072477788669 9889007098050569250698581837390135076394365418723293031 1836581686333644779329007078574510611399148091109971279 2943849391367015842418969109386238027257645216678140223 6132290468097724877826864188122877993432976707163870569 5119901896323092458999902179757131345174259360325136902 0883958608546750477732292906284648172031950728149118009 5950512581344757157055467848443623776914819179984052906 6771547929117426693348858567088139473448486214381111595 4754498528040574225069514647200842462447229932157922646 7217881452064820830276936119217385236785674096279108523 4229560906326667104802881922637139090737684448093184449 8969929310603687009530872724102621367887069726985697340 0228036350475523688004955869735903902069193128307071061 7913556767421587725759822191294318645745477205132894587 8273757752103071194255451752885836334459358005524008931 2099188257065548663923144808623744145953055900306580952 9244042617675254206771033553684955246546435770101789796 4163130386749523961082890325772448991862299651984232782 7499595893408310312932676610272410807379546281880763426 9861761703310093468008306518347713287054254996232603250 1161928273021299349341397996342615126485063473483275913 6317868247289444932146606184796505730406718748284151914 7416841690897229561606700728197766108311410618692743573 3553564627254143794098134638322862433641334789788909126 4153187304060531724773810353708266941065444062266129376 6233632590613838197631940130398985582094820953918602481 9909896648627135664987570149795340067644785868204910762 7096977570549150879619769194413901594125683267942639579 0182782545568969968032231781589778225657613871677013214 8021155272767311173416531189220384514736990231647764759 3880601607553748338232854582595062910239360016544735394 2982876682073712192752999073697440811342372020131423404 5052593169727755905856570031320224654790866575834512665 4568263055461931475471873912792397211846921778376200632 6246681456322496877656028010455006968281528657542598234 8340092647101283284306430256976526446941350270621458319 1104917931941434930177034870263334601687102918360837412 5327587763154022303956288776844723280302142987294946474 9395031464918041335142023938815248759373715928383266003 5406428953541698506199223530382921861048691825526902557 4988931977847206199198050179722622476371814459796413713 8462079820908395882118704801556318520813430516852374158 4217478145801156305831176787708977094256915360787809113 6284354824022828394565804195220130311977227965959838840 9363583559011857427044826650563438421625360498340854389 0402854304926899306613530295624400202826734367287192620 7940297350617969254101291753762660825396822180621641812 4621731189673347430942208876706063054671699631418215590 2924351378436435063226209312068014316916384978101227107 1502167924720562634687067390887567539442448270838250878 8265356558197441663577849241763188148362164412222323635 4993894299078409216509961123532512011031423383550654938 8909275961105369398083023861037130475667626055583092784 9435785197856390534743267450560490940770859188651065545 3008198264452528174087746547899161511634875393067419302 3342758365049641568635388344929702698830212838507501173 0722531947412188603060660866565477142449026181091509558 3074276082948581103520110703303058709257951235338922157 2474247856716767883589737676177211751305869343355367649 0367437388170444054369873859392664944715350381525963250 5530020490676462445852260521393121962997057825503270457 7980448589560702099021534466953706842845217821445238667 1046940810750616731747856971897942787887160528345042902 2122439834339069476764641314581807048184216581860366937 6409894336493814267999197179815233510841570647616502760 4538632999522443033893844869869487964925415099694766465 4689769216486142392356827531850965408813353323603150184 5430918115897953009608823801822954836466507308346158753 7390946753112554261080409659275271456272255273501217657 8243220128221736845401883409112563696058674173544188303 0291042295409312139163251665271628121402003934852462926 7702533556780132121100074687510492729215067733282463405 4330514641101694580152392810648716511937484962847145205 9228602216430922707329113148505514626087654910369689708 5781125139947748938328842659805612121831611530304191551 8697722069640705170655830745429556802055860647919856113 7208320213973371589718010093419529924086318041862299694 4159001484453489862067964505307736118399136114400730593 0420574967863953731729127783584821562914800308429891763 6403425821977585909988615422915064881854893919464924424 4270734606536628241104380687463464244524892172700800269 8896840097704990687906189943490599879123299393168654297 7873405363741086041168212232803214430184507966819142023 7115246394822017709314272988455433627298647398360676197 3552064654414860620658273116315057177242088765562487222 6829266602037148511214624414964999515202973569634689579 3491184861387323567372723628672295693070222728261893624 2091446834342646800266077199502216509365191242991298909 4967348869160997557084153856326697999287231066968120038 7350435700139029251245561252590033221973074262855770905 1926829142078160159206846851894960268032416450232179784 5493500368685311200743998786753531880447347851395431773 9606005536111440635364216181260212638657309469059325590 6397219492038056287678828743091909615406869152123189362 7892498701245388290743083816074862738967877453782363709 4678891160341754045508916975405922739404926662391204064 6855819111208987613022144456972568625452950130411217199 8091066911541574687485849599866199083983781712633106815 3364133204083616858950592515016827684752401634734415535 7829189499213859109112248318187172194868838657130404829 4777424440601099690156383523782761290959674815107225829 1813299828742705498735967748422085620675206715994218091 1885102146438815360796234541509213403430061299786868257 9602938497659187127068051527071418619605739031888512824 3387268376641020767175712661092745822335229051299485282 8161359254699066916018502759401681624498230386088013824 2498830699639176230939613485459945178006710782255193242 0508739012679549784401569898875079123165277472128947915 3173128457969061288370019751895109166908506798567605165 8730747998414456849249212797902881242410088408847783731 5919361320454826303567474927756541385599873032159054076 2951436378852229866981851496708348605274465264498176375 3211029230625903686358567994891492488089604126511073389 0966344359338441249583269826824276010209896594546047736 5239871180175186513673393394494426767754232119108230942 3728968680220347439593248623769437410866602820174765563 1949510872258892022152498032458392717242795866773783806 5801661372929777118446650250115258124073070963018040694 0749655684993087263042183001570412013792245678731940258 2131094546109369974922261858374651973232203681278216797 8548254038535799586852096711956323580355674470587232686 2792820603648717936660559441175390180898377902808434422 4796870885659527161278836340432760800058045094816137624 1757342033947798630322367382842571940605835474378389044 6415406579099993185608124308463533967991722881263788799 1600338337885884554719823167938893362837773206411466170 2595420850885180512900843163071504331075395455419907964 6509023164428834474068719718935466735649456812354304961 2988845376092977089319942146304822076602353982432157616 2548761284254121061611331336488224541324489754535662653 4914240822491340206617500721126943061249663413321878554 6802945912491721746410381867136215145716495073219848969 5727687268836431105360442715715428913668157127442833213 3397633430005081273956718748263504621039314324319975491 9580909613656257002432016658070951887305899197870679368 2952440485342023865275884507762927871463422193015005638 0457251317594012285611355436854201081823715869013394106 1317832929792041099132745410547130717453300472338395654 6187163445703401855604718138157808981594703684942578682 1926363634477428221860596424745794721701500258173333022 7320473865732153469489387723270055569460064750620414873 3161156862285269074168809349901746912760692719893850556 4840024337032655975293686023874269601591645095650888549 0208984849887625009506966763593812316977903451178055406 6734922879806476973399138920735680864052470563221867382 4785071644611430980954948809247373180071966058926964767 4380197026822410328865611136584927486696312680737684133 6743444843549156947581728533594401006332275230578399387 5303255072167800795954106798161051287012353251890481593 5617217032398625299239141178571556013166744954143136232 2513430909381171389724401951230821032789265836285024029 5904940492941532776864235979783872458059395139056795560 4890224296007343177928261847519339555645937150468756199 7579743169015357214406687580868655452485004827357130853 1731244135792320993581940084780355302666178999034001645 0047094910138334017722946299265642334547881046056477140 3017078618144781116162479625532392440680096901179092285 1352731479550364501613013003828067884533563391135173141 0242678439770712448559939264307744563271909032088393518 5236603305236997613131733483452682577284960574391671553 9515852956333008194184226563499761732066839099307221655 8028540545869711890122196602406694608294227814321543243 6576101750205912960184367126183329145345884749623927097 6581693940402863874677684859859221382070348649830522504 8439168577534548195511374947189521246181415239902153365 8511335253541411165644033399101481716030559606437342868 0323910031407094111326232632399839699537619227136973500 1483985838849714481681517149745907959017744927744511130 6272842013163584376417920933292431674400554612311429161 6263976070663560386006560837140438303004134347463989548 4594511269703337758329055336412225359275249734553483337 2325862570963384334203596640897285644317895876135181009 4275452037400888010727884818895951672312621189125001920 8737338613365013734348864042522520017704620726688200704 4656184738968235564714710782682630045214904324105536355 4525591842135419686511373978866630975008142564319847403 7759145878959060984574260788578632023144025764605246372 4839202431547042711190031890420403338170009864228643418 0747777779834425559893089229069745701872020468182941675 2491348559960619800989484474891662876041980060259700127 3656939362975409320859454667562340804615013545821550863 2072266038934013767305762534065551698152777855992998824 1946426651676877611917362227020922783360525077048070759 0718034363357075638283659681399539076072706818136565759 1986683751054611521808378119196475540967095824956017828 2456727368563121850209804703624641761986827177484782224 6349032781088546314151737181432979288325624993711562971 5737390115836310870448602510300496946914258386937065120 3770466308242164894433580005968687302148524928795382422 8610007364203649679148694242547730644728104255087291934 1960667052564506409608790024404064247311413566099006514 6788809327913849384648065461017890562764563556445267879 7317660085645985904575945045293632732291403406240934385 1631402526002102085325002803141809837523389639583076237 3673342548118934277189269303398284120364951771760100346 7519208158338293632128206631310891456020148225230455288 2944291740051438913118279809819848432290298386962825148 7394458203910940653280188754077209490747861179157700171 9038791280637623661744014404520702292452320454057628069 6579308502039812183784020672025012026675295531308349435 3471936341772734063602625796031365119785548566937284640 4204684892771577804345867761008528960736931441334648737 7352501592452119765975459087695020605617578193591077403 6258357653600808937653281370843694390227229865322218288 4374001388258111629715534575674032149860975542868865798 7436900949705097986093770278357223388331453980493989210 1714335826189674003122527997303364571061607284968264026 6823477045583015458557482717137243584709948613726587130 2549402449573855889966053537090338925114540555812456929 4137888271651990004376107967257280599874820479895678559 3885849948346965194930897814997277634733058570717902709 3568227576306393049702296633955287633799130785859314207 8113351114320121026019873042167062601435758411797707904 5808380884980881666261853588355924200630530246434628992 3082030708064941073041567597710077523985586867594573174 4767094556842689038531128494988018144774566505096148989 9151762992416428780004741385080452032953053918409768994 6319969559127867694931959273366205430918120556692462152 7407866514323526592070708678795586416860452775357502074 8767143337706011912940315857431076777779521359026130808 2898324883948320949988456830767241759299430340209439932 2708275483573885074199171369400498798586194234462796084 1444735665203792829531701633511815302931272302543562910 5545863957777802211658866611269335740729443614557490563 7200712825448113557834029016048517605243296981355027471 4705263542935264813662388695848981951679047612474744680 0847725887139455273671088784750842568825983963683066764 7664513308234299538406371493965512602596412691663955329 4222162779760787495529174856884218248637463247477832449 2983235440257156760792867425952849433898967643436575482 3075754784033503696537687365498022398780119203544049128 8268359419539718436472554090531421055666320732046388483 8276837926105500380573953794021513641366249674935373241 0440434862382336249204953544285790530654527726507220346 5929044320220171632423583137835125210957641527412446577 6261675436094709743356400769041436221806829935515109138 5565737341194890321845622044387715270048211012761208140 7824526498863610383265084808525295149522635542646067184 4543042653382666861006655771695171442956555905423681933 9387175320386411552242884740879638726559965035453160178 7284299590624897569431465725329799565644275381025956667 2558761130308635459508684842081702309037760107313710623 4293378074547508237856054947987690213905665585892860091 9904560260320637827290761553970383110180084490112148119 2777967483910272882057559782053508834615002190348376576 4631105684014250421063783316509790934725949942661704520 7232691017186806893159895008062399758694838970524161223 0171728940390466998494272133929568126161004650902845621 2675739414392795031958650235048110471685635783540426485 7212754026388128719462092038132546481161703135867671064 3658766055165513311331702271823215687736219584821685646 5284606970661905439540140651063097333651381196333165949 0303921642708535422804979802671491189563642517489134412 1426361554780892145283670822169402598711263211438852993 9169630480481789296298820112380749013052942492948016114 3533023900806706572137816797198568613029030129939944512 4984690100198919360598279169730514759434649602883328969 6608150563450566093781292361334905857805509456421035309 0736019584463712165073198201564242201326845668774183233 1024731921868515643412032717030573066078517538509706917 1707917252855117436278713016009522089202424050305756402 1537273695926679974781070727937239123557770934682847560 1076301279131199539176281861594303820778398243261731966 3133362063793496768750895240236424692319045416738623583 6048283743927886654775948590289204020193959377065673211 9490991043352855179871403502030760557820191483882880946 4964820842417669924567583122624780703905576531412632602 4292243620371953291855471809159644318568520578823501030 9107612806044570442514799758960888028125997862387743549 6599049296732208449724434582435036897803651849099512142 2940156691745341683830903528477964306760861159976367872 0495505795636516693834521021205712467189023635837908339 1190802068995968969901881223218552528693485736518886301 6045294102817973608068954952403606648894468348535737117 0607994305471921648759431314126975952516610252290957537 5509509337185449000729076761263467652916646455803715330 6020553474162055566838087233101145670608219713601991166 9601177265351241440510936203601001758405334468987565349 0024475801849902851129056036281543727967628831238165774 3751766245640457837049648569090428184674143410766075498 4114657421533437962825237739351775877039942552131816901 7399018616421413543927797334708765973694817101033181863 7689272837636602301920591979295917914822441639403180414 7790028285712517764484105931564467536330924157970212626 4813042808389337706723982286543417317364814245629661807 9313695325091128754694980155031799451669122841384464630 8741027987820955877346176667793320063616141299836112387 8526984496762249494601622241984818828441759725089650432 3883882677621153869449072231408003864096674795565960336 5865500834501574668100371549812154559177082855269058782 7462680189548409854806477673225930833646432666789519813 2303438478055425711893324488033710276608066426197680004 0145768192614123421421090837882603488039871589674691868 1275950354190406896727813951321988421183256109487473527 6486643671335936837371907167136153442892072527305707780 5616065916154423589107846465547369563439707372217818591 2301094436923139522030101136740734570595261330293674379 3212040615997089068120350786235412780541682658235374259 3856966435762710973540865230333395749249771995346662569 4281212119266748886652563151697066072400219396266842825 1544756149635793336584523772409968735795322759190097974 1551721334845333578681422873993851902093678274021559991 4204564464383816000999065053718814849381608655035722706 4177438662975167896665549998788957217902623090845448064 6518569309255696453172241089451645426796761819728832958 4139351338445960416728545739914150804959446613534398450 1427618054220965984867109944082508151323925213606951062 6733736792233221425995230222936409047664596154505594842 0488131144131720464692670497597490599351169204390276051 5744667739687080324780406343777841672502198884943540982 8211600072772915050759869365684722016941046189444582618 5511600415494510628158872485140345190055563466615244737 4960766113577874837400388629388488610195028128078179274 5034958405752928452983890915764913247310105633314781346 4026504626291567537790921372478289700319632596891251330 2152465612054358376226860928203077741687004590435263581 7494636724551789784931750675390464041603363847240546498 0750039300245766107146606057194951091402482327352669122 1496016070897220722054628810038730762296890621526297111 4289273463392143785758381679957096512975121288247076229 3756572134890623618601418995950002939343301174633003329 7290783402638252783796053000047355927546848718929972065 6136533751537477921962495517969220085573147944574288225 9242287677732128859806537046540246199387296499359435632 3021311084824249501800675718939861189726218243077831783 3445857036118160941397634465162725658288616878213013425 5890738184057342227527909440150796335069630683158584259 5975834413393166679973048051471042051621356217540904877 7330227396980656495900945695698536584320835620615934529 2542418929161730522209793524657122706640054135392126209 5374160702598813126795666746170932371740523629631960893 6529844425074302280497664164038282925713716360306176259 6724995717615369585248664493172010960853457234236254503 8544414412716384767262833330818958559364760061635249859 0632887445032551137768181305334664669950154774932420985 6865935049010621141299141773099804599788653998555997208 8652729738821650877480019866860316305612301144493319357 8407633418331385977273234527021265265772962648846204405 0323775092702644091599212652486267716599659132457154139 2540015381169966140144979220598528654631198814587419187 3375518550958118710196924176642924238937549451631594772 4531101984145080087615562644078821720935112593426184468 3035210737940004183828936058544070651726449168857872854 5265072810491172241294152234684844898973496533155693932 6855402116655944907515310397083246234459570196856432675 6803854451935868733514968195976960082012537990084001054 6335233641891279605446876357037106514135683715512448361 8491925094994141446246321784596766719116487767444895994 6443158395848718188466274202784418999288032751244966696 4867934589413298602330348292887626063713644580737134010 1726992400314099962898759328239973248787138226525474190 3488221774981954557079637800427801458791944118907707143 5801103026624542936251505434616515198607934238562390664 5515459086899700987275783385647691033468638899428963619 1695331383106351444319469299789521504273430274505489128 2240465675168373840917374148437318197118822641196702951 4001048449736868836048926288540745371246015784688794778 1317083920277018500839599401350787510645356146154845035 3467874901534027514090183464567541976045483308692169390 2489806750922992294071550692377787826669912301589909380 8133728505552990599347167842350786739058036553895201811 1477155275161383726656687055032514568315829590653570060 8065726990227214337914923752422195825551552739047664151 5242308413093279355619405005324441453950610949163270387 1530370152810088754080933294790986591783965408974119198 7143734113651271643824052441584288769757149771141471427 9508295887029927924683321337051526756439423113502628776 8903446466363218444592171575879241131996329875413120183 2522267869678996413293411317636653889683205119163622399 6373640065062421869198223064419813515321973198591015636 2569862181748547088883782202161710149124324921653238655 7690852747254785968298124948068606644449351918303748366 5508175542257335268514038987865030070402899334381972301 9614734086482834761260730198222686144117989843675583891 5900846999131405413831939181656430884349788299151717429 7486490963838967343065171217360275453757834311352172150 1826959291493227874737425724572136025662638413895262627 9302130009966196300323252201313821884482221538525312767 6763048551870068314684039926818548765384056384831921002 4722319166100913439507678555138370482142849151016989753 3907897563233992177890388047633681374846516892263571623 0718406415663249241086692396760121601081445609232133742 9145784488061247863773882641020861802495130573388369415 8508782319709815158671170951738802867958015106788044933 9024806890990529195328446696828825455292078708090501661 4853675330813369070048013388285854616540641332025069383 5596317424365884064726157576009934784114084062998236648 2357485543533590505361262742820018784805295304476986322 6366278296327416370115311182340817867398766107281273257 7851392113807681541894440417632946304900618647807598912 6428325729987352871612774183368051756379419524402321288 8549117741506531116818362269895319004959229250837626080 5003317433385637848674958223105863188940739807614496920 1791751393353298858853433644997913001657128680999951557 6368835796903449984723426041943185991220465827495644137 6367770216114312700143477161201646483213292711825713287 9105841357861931189374595323631023912708890139129091665 2719237745868641703648012032953287516120129170609592709 0777356167401939117441244712460141784967972824936614589 9072550082434997089096809636416891569620898451925626719 3430471714563044323998155688693543372623026149800352837 1665135912169317838230979648522206285418847348693935943 8432529987537651192492335099196668931068393430992917742 9112608797283043316638758402370220112172394561144733654 1276334027058454177857748524863164999917048547694843205 3120929273998661075263131976433765380295221416374236023 7221850677911388725805767775543742535744238997963358197 1403227793561397447071194611416517615151238823627905648 8635894726860573344797283092570943913779516563058538904 1681689876925808365068825009361192610789112427098812226 9346853198517066371742046809637665572893641713249386443 3405288735279025508689950937615120464984509308482094646 0641779407759272735187506149345281817675171084502365204 4236776815132674319325109519200587674918493027769559654 0981225396357711694671126060236069439457213648076464990 1663784374841097357300987497338721557269597603311371288 3158380306249032383304861952114982623586673336359436081 5330962043523180699058672531667967198977573967198505633 2039162769296127845043250930278493655757046636650050423 5380700021043379054365452676915632116230708153866793287 5280399181022287966754927414138146006565485087779489944 7855050889491480528826587688444566272939081961440068398 3080524037256950641143899331811663770163075193044500215 6616091239778765007387433986121377676316379949916035800 2942539415093611828779256489019970636115118334377322878 0513781700685461893977078002754504705746574409611518650 1688721678158080161854864108089863222334099124749225808 1118532699879573620303636012024863397052946712401923986 8886269983543109200456227916998441698832120180955945505 3488532617542549536385150631189625309217665291658243159 0045834969397068765865424328194564764785373552515306898 9109796668878100256983906871131921425419886641928666875 4537724431761446354156657628714055353642878518017662196 4712668996243194827310093974171042590552437496873330365 9687214601889996692802582305000250494743195788736177439 8118194129480046029505427368669231007938335527797500383 5915620816472862995161814151182430486495587047642038715 7706452758723677080818059040842352377577575400884687756 1116658139251193567319094020961428901109648995715039720 7159050424785782964191398186464569806900388364679836798 1012376946322888360915854430104942614876035037990344177 6859995675993305022532347652546889955258062893178117218 2316379508778459343728786415144638730344373009824804924 9554003322343437805888464426565167111725408902425165680 7434576029571481282240947846055854321075345638218480483 7562589157517060137146819642168971776054953019924695302 3901996148262601706284818796357991239697001594441468677 5318564583127254717439445008216298283049375695975213397 4391203106521261696229281178721499149753725472129306870 3850875650615027522642033730412161623496397880994352708 0416693322721835932242791116573630925466496712499296143 9907500009763571020509135217210267487838180045968331069 9995590778255464891283674339451582478152805746103415113 4356381056637703548798094032652665484582486845829067556 4358632459180753460775801695839975806488137704343413010 5968843929917931741747428671251433132551775956673912061 1354673648311519793542086154722283275856040177338917321 1141862365202764491763082599430939167130160355550663966 4006376991774482383984045272776417201122912290611855951 2750665064983546029610296574754375906955550751018593507 5883789469234080884424210404435178451018449469776602243 2572757633721382667328318485104191372257279900302301951 9881457021217165722765189190273755803239808560285417910 8696330380502830582541552079221546755099881660712637966 6906266962228804105219437555359934786322393330880742944 0316363392974318457429479645304848126672429605547789372 4165925475425727294818303585240798970601383390192188164 7311557850526432810671078304253827862550735751441780943 7945152087696441803929450533710695800288060095926155424 0429538493922366928251865457871541550543768172161949416 2439802366970176458516822418482349498561226122052594069 4686843355828800042360426716492051983003040063908216049 4841822317937800187897147326541391659694146628544607201 1663385275508319000328193491650079157574254157264221073 1921314240334532607660005408832422430395364285170101907 1959689962221685724205827008044884586616008524685471176 6440337454171697257316643571299349388718199291759466318 1328648661847971944939975673768896889421874125051812865 2265436890284789523945318907597818378429373869271123324 5224027048550113680713014991275390637656776195040824729 4577951614725178334058293631438937472774496789651364811 4070023132746198982924674668855898433555455760427757376 2760912058048480271999849553952672342626971751222462169 6901278008109844442553591517508360950391542809560322940 2450125344480013590713294374264407657156719414139579192 2713654100901617029910319986570525840925799843414159079 0940476127073830478178955109473090662575049936351422786 2650746766596040918727372254779472975212156735685726097 8856646457541013819301847821233651569977226361516999711 6230814735386874455953454013866559999562536246834629631 6834097975504564050102772610837878518203493705332792138 9434083704172860535162743180971964185158133463861786405 8085289932616267479202822900779806148737877411733583027 6131207960256078488189046862289627843902049983703685368 8102771127764916480789399444390409250759048332890872832 4142449335236463081679818407101984769366305538954028736 7449033739847490758595035606072003587845043016881102144 2649884729717744959410584520038230125316607870885990663 0371280412152890785515342213121547113947843863137802569 3727576221585767928915212630006697169938472634430828463 0682783195321247975797640301436814373461526469198950210 3421817625936597845326676025066744884671246096686617300 9706625245017692278852056906735900843160412459284748056 6894697818276779475588470103788134571631881749442899892 9871672786857254665536773728311244461767304087523506505 4391728319619830505638090014071189077122132920908376622 0493049679457866788418100358637383427091353528093942551 8198079349785464480249642736866843355216708089658368204 9543336741086899344362297041444343961098861270196212361 6829423893580447197020973891992082302323146423505671064 9911360357731956388471918197698807100580670387057250153 0190615358555901464126696691923629059503854868733761219 1372174427144615555267452282574000580347074835030814855 1071539938916838373110927502058170195123131177677851844 8777687268042139392860342132389958185132776669365598180 6455715585403801215929712677686438428537188809179099573 0806801022541165164298547985978012005303253225752499741 0354310883801984322002357567408273306083966425559365951 7583051615349713443826367990287717942890826604259749491 1477071422970252511258606039005296024025458262483257557 5756121613127958128121568538408559162780570929372466124 3672058886815767907693035051789575639340031112592979725 3577754420056996640220213834735660376916954413189061916 0614468251813160176609861677232066349745604650972882659 5127539727333686941755084872178893886406183984600371686 8968509185229834465775516415629814905434676268421144524 8399413123038525805184868019570889226188325223553643687 3645834791469035678722598255759755960216814522299491973 7926897880657277499602061831236191259842299974459179319 1907004469955405843606932673167089261261701339842671888 9342124987556990243059505953676654027533075503094906893 3593376555732175383356648904107287803731742673096181407 4515620721259831472457483012110660947978796294904381332 4270611655269733179812220467342712122664138192914732789 4366091827878882764146146976422205029114448418441381849 2376352771491469069743360808145042927657615875421705249 3940928386373294735778423424077954882095312623534027550 3505710289039431336814819951535661092447742704699911672 3789895516390463749839660324274199311394429039057605907 4155553325065548215179292254764254508718962213113516699 3304543120000747182980065063873898926256489054397396866 7943212705493923274442799571733635910633348441851469534 2981280896868740832375408026260594329862056291817544122 2290018402100592584355705001162633413891116472241032935 4306799246863155390027951392329972227662129951309940979 5053020739055958119151243330404078852497109253724174743 0138830317970184410857045135768151291536244294925037526 1611011837321004651896146782697244426178043464984407081 8194648857015566472912494001832315747489212272150548567 6173310551732867555555137275257228070158444430690911684 2079448527192751675238846945201405843654124419006882995 7459005435743080561559465242288193127203292340924903397 6547146518111314592519057258049351511243668916540226006 2755458017611743528143148949991614671893523814433684640 4276729538716752608133950987596207785727789249855982834 8232891772081177773383466334241884922791980529683092637 5673184709704872233707624758369814717742114804321363094 1487254781492630874667847895245556100534989078888984592 1184102235978273731652128019748541341986977054395388749 7390145741221190480539008552547517769182706070979677126 5972488441968233810582599435298238267236317342426715578 2964601050683100461379274890656030763632598102793661123 5706225460930384592230956994474648995943528035957281220 7359002148467487609628497018798980716170871860113170396 9843543710968435176649247955442027422470637716000357522 9427613743288102773742437633846548182324254585865229937 0190888474776740026800100967319726684955864544676707987 8771751353980883983207327701780462499327861888076713309 2543389284289547339980467826791459819674690198306839892 2634392903571857330959662853884503112265863257014951784 4368139185358392042964337583894923848122175655021035540 6710582772688757513784359797904449145269179059270350881 4671877816814014900991554621690142569780350359587247391 4976161903348045649916980438948284871605733097080720504 6654803487557123331222248624733016399867137951278867986 4381025542560425357927516241316245495529731023645919930 1134961429522185316982957104068514803822139888376963907 5814255195711993591711187550877596254773775135923387032 2994013917636580370678440085956246876399514014714572246 8543401280785856430439394706997121975940645921442901071 2931914057426533471341641286645107585645881239511401177 9550807321636781016037343376015731556349255659393736716 5619355004588107322335593024482569699655583883053413186 6761689980856668282771323568706812262548462982103131760 7718012390587255347242047415200161766602180588246194966 4874606456387899631507124429153884042324507560321404776 2425803652609205191482910102715774592414262871044559729 2699956501128606688546274875718766506696977960282304138 1108469308787168483579092546278034944264254586120459971 9960800316630347958992894563255312542534431739985369459 8058360286745185081053313047647528537628745709777767541 3077142430023253474040930306942182911681643903916557470 0321658811000624207185247579746980527651709727451530250 9461865993728504011681495778142596361240147809683786888 5112514712762231791533148704487120579377655030401664297 0150767388550477383288817873121246007452761235417666576 8817010114942899257349101235646676396258065112713396498 4228245027305669370892373581646095356116434375056502996 3151679745340938235328999702562718021656243625511798697 2162498323095658719682960254668065000046716222402396653 8241855057306581446063590559554964198201139696528443930 1573931052062830891492180634287155353700590035047086460 9635410978841060965660343653544490617007078995831805614 5339065047705274315664176097215179194892833648128660460 8353071881948053442177304236040841191576164461309136759 3152863992339638705407205479884795798861699621806442015 3535317900447652558227276706459363505728780427573485589 8768296689233572428808680624632489791895841694457900295 9286322888293828009160324606353202382231247377367874061 7940901041381533057610283008848864941592255754380946063 0258626769891731846156393679957705382514934153048349312 2434806333316884026997670244732749061897363345433278280 8207744026670977817820783120857263445609470855485214265 8489101849573503186642174822985673406328525642088746642 5340533950450231027544934290191600084415039849520215325 6001639276693664778095841265604290645256806170955852041 8712814813474344515393746475496344220538926109954944289 1463675389578760558424841902583118172885021588583788068 9893059452153928137465408877753610042351014931084607654 3290946086796910018840384162250090888837411244830646123 7752331765454201486843335315258075266734685821776462554 7987715800378073715241248408692569070492890066678114027 9791636537433395145161411107226456176282259912478849099 2848729888705298083065245993551737408241133677579727233 5682680337811635754998347666990823837814554391621551285 6385576818804480343213210293942162408135480262308822241 9123119256612052550161349899775372113033318398096362166 2471863300454136003383305305793860790211293203288717499 5145272045062395800542689317348183540808487347093887388 6190102136217565025959113514421270210116480930930374941 6729159362456878600346602240033953522514244915160604299 7647942423498377961134986659102717829299312465284256303 9824406078979869734206039517007531875786306161264714500 1003208115941696043578824718476564441351338509186208978 5746218053947270574914758885846342665182414683879858080 4824882080550201928877634902053551585624001893464332426 8636634117403031223423717251943374514014690928714729058 9015061523895622846152031461702617566758586209515477682 8356254506431626437458076071417857800275876080483325967 5887885318095959658148160080652129817919584398592529518 4458469272466477076091516851746385647187622149193215623 0101271310528445074810700265024464178587243567799221303 9965218382791418482652816251046147211630479078224202348 4217623506439141529823005543625701476369958878450144051 3057481801186730872375965246520464350934313039666558562 9392515681038169466662031363943991734489671398298156274 1198826272351095251221821704750686253399267537797846680 9995420421499113435407010220569268199940425166589339284 9856566734733257949343731185204896148039890749110350313 9468334077786693687354754911077611269470298782112564765 6814915666919095529367320559577279295129820907151577300 9178847796337430021458036031447789062007715549047648054 2427051316776689353266943735909722400831594023758388314 7635421404408604212995770165367296599020483630577798545 7706702819058718648306138252752786007587907024358743812 1184097439290836223989125389316731842659559659548495881 4557352731191074691798283457437678588414439809369945323 2606572599697588242192935879145436934910439042263781767 5573224987314756957013416041498872979606838574148390973 8944823408130109565830165946280719178447982633284555363 5974512187260332535781792406870010686165062027823681063 4292874145081373060954890892474450662277330838526810902 0908132431315118495335969689890391031708643714328426824 9064812666240692670421336716047057426553138242434220856 0979350065014126838867933302418654622307472025320717893 8050317199178734911226776218997084782360811160079801956 0682135626640924595140594191988865960527804596189879889 7812460445075204391195108742576253503374285344359966802 5487721129385619101220742965112088842954685544392519090 4093459699762322513668449395939143105822005497761651193 2363355784477387007275167088770183360897310533306167400 9407487608485728705025403965220624984387807914212329203 8061883104817232109300172019148512553721123091515719016 1271374065368354640345909017516919077376312212625722658 6645496449591237496183719395515196650457314903486981404 5381745736975898227511377456307867235621697668252392452 9815904675621852858455891453014822265840535952639098539 3717661971015878387327823837558472442882536372621081866 5740744020130772139829403432459845503488984691608935046 0604602972075243052225050884840981344559999075868131547 5222046561457662331404526326965352792923797929373929190 3748696719646307180607247847473965505170974750966062602 3429037646844450582247222021323863885571451323474982034 9966040662117777729786064434146736621110648053316143070 5465164829466033764356209291270324090210435102759540397 0654729979272108961839673150847030362204984020805668699 2252465953583737496013314179003537005246456058694776746 8897309441369101074420202722385751420522547081908963499 1421944317404112374851728895430801845740910319994611280 5564334422622895793405173650295313360283143297024936562 2011880738379659686693856304036554244937571974210249374 0570193694513848256986001953215162568971401835116525496 0063601103120281995349670461609746208291773657299785645 7130696516500162277788527383407259835596739708240463152 5917673804229743178528315649444954503695640110936985581 7985115027211915917638004829658130789859470397312065378 0203227603441629732969801205906682469014302949399525015 8989047710508025383515715842805178152642640065745840279 1703655628341155199917788499516885789808814050968676482 5608157587168921378526143482401986700859594918343799687 2749380392439900124089292676454523422192207578413785334 2487883353547493246859780197430738916781429610504444966 2857971986849317044974915506755212791116158380570696819 6572594815298667213335258086767899959649515960610988893 0622886966132631217557575864832627968571141533502647214 0795023598595852764820313639865562813744761293814847740 2022504450859121825095624779073889654945265020370785100 5311569656220298499374750861361904397629959903131190080 4319752458094000091455821745452662580527403998131693257 0018276842172231805140682005023092966177270185446003704 3301432345251646866456105217206929060367202733353961577 0828488823728813588940453449022699453876878465724857819 2875582017026334879541782535545557549068250069979739505 9504613420534309269819057255312303387133029128503192281 3569639601283853455211594356914097746015819877741238198 8958667271114272958310827089863920462180345379455624339 7185624971271409579259619230781884045355529797774221068 8936733885548588107223676878485938225154035440994822529 0592834847801360135009151581145329214423539629875548306 8015588531659665633944781862223936580697312612851200242 2047411433759617769910633391463758052035815470306229527 7217035148212385304932657058446113196562254523852860644 4933091816747127236972720295002626694938676067390723574 4132686071478130632796252252135834514617531970735280901 1354314677739453471024006089517815558307572118215079950 0558837744547319261292538304998174304023070223890981607 6153110992888652872560217949886633964206182092131604317 6801177815429663673507872419183405805978019413641380162 8579298183208684244469747609594675465935139271920270860 6667009644691264257896976005037528190966153756618554580 6264352294921657908349843792574319715877064686820018182 3204868998256456334050138496655764029708344806187866968 9312163513396687831362351177497941993054822898661904006 4715435959579227544277779439667263372974662779775357319 6084347249181190210119294392590380260264841748444782005 1685684303466144125006122544118553603669682994806572139 5351334078869245327059129149828017411210718841342687878 8829800210711931841547690632321330356647042801998341625 7261051670413116849386770027750949884410851369316956444 8607593170835467673690177738942973154551145922770111036 0843055771824121223403292822987443986446401919560923000 1439499345306044257996938491772397816149451131204204868 6379167525306349006652395804402898435392555784845807220 0332029250346597448132614017337334841522087264985836723 6488056433128304693053048735390596848977694106624899681 6465510182556276908923306543747477325157482346420761826 9372020011128849083740841566637879049177157916261744725 3356921102796313636396193338303169096058563478651583641 0409521854218925393845365190009456821882351219678534912 9074727334576190879527700714534296428857778919797005177 3733189425647467787059514167095015125436325458585059092 7777223574413690610705925417965794073644894013368462125 9740377694362926710786480691656941449476496275547975269 9750611239290659055560299806182775792321198690451590594 2490767601449443302144753811078861683941736268247379536 2048578667366194340183753995078873570769569736334890609 6623415203303273664416840915597267506068186919542897295 5496780074208880873199984229331801642263918301140795970 4912671956726619387623534230677837450373992155604973161 9654537918413623760136660987343740561564616345985238478 2852331973079137019825090585326929428640128896615562366 5336680867967626902193385870094706204085027017894505168 1786827703193427843070164519313139114857909616968441606 6209283732083338786764148839135298925848184530866997588 4128896586702428755687731235900349616499576082923775226 8936555707635413408265577248890243575485397525790911342 0179830261153474517489394228238827710449742344359228203 6621472973991367403671012159709430824875344769801066976 9903141940785020801000638451622035427489532856955258016 6987140127909455465844685317297663885922327228023922957 2551621704395377986809188708511955501483450065354205895 8817281907159463277706136347609047316518417732001776274 9668619298300484784222251662526812410603171436519456728 3488928109589044695107654103618988534832669434021847931 3476380613355515202360217636561827113154532531524831850 1600255035300235099811874568401397841324504129248995106 3561883988605939985186066266983743068215608935364080372 2105692217062106540290334689571523900667996984398197199 4494884736379926562713791440855451262773768033692487909 6474511063094304810474408259752902764930190996182867206 6800838124770828042534854515494482673351770991586513972 0744453559629062029789651482279964382284624100494925380 9663171584947464968773242941714860117757925464809222939 2563484734484973447687678972551867684457804193010435883 8478744984719157546612527742106519834036887682177098564 7989749664179637585327608894833993789803869359050038859 1500418224769262139163222115117073297407572999505921614 1953417954539564825806957558191410105474085836697638897 4854435670380887776225342372523668586252868607011120737 6644417703475923902205402921183363592076828746819163573 4436212258468551849117378281498933173294328687866734127 7094195061406784309559634661183009377235593155008408188 2042990111253625495158658798777933201606023025399639582 0888578524640683893060314881551188185106339280138068829 4775533868576870062873818717550962023016789082957729937 0394812355322511773065141377479705343893796451947762336 8044456610377282423774640653174719122855087525701248555 3034958425477551119231041741260896041764530473844861849 5987688244554949742237079627425226137859561508152707173 5522514060924714662877076575923280000636236617818518201 4661299689732045067019387912233902801967928485764215175 3605032428049537412601702757403030534227164186394957860 0006459952392766917288951034783250731781367442373727643 8574252177536186049961577845164056212512007571126869254 3912705480417413062908526548019648798111143734157554754 9991708223661965071527972205089698520513649053554727844 8297207107814574514568460861115729565963175793886474842 4633163765649448116161921604628737029040409753672886130 6625138090935098491430915201368594034990362979313644033 1259011869648801208786661412089289781050701755926315932 8947593335355585396153573748647327788469290051483756269 6456927138301087192984228256114413262879693085543514821 9592948067080592226824590669598704980565202263218860004 5813384821338380107140119370503199986558912494606613140 8979946504502916697723288306019518497855653243552234794 7617679257654458205266051679944760722705502604025380693 0549886106509217465565888873017888384128959995965915932 2793045738084143789823577978122166391540010741213360957 1689636670057484589520547926161961736661796689247300318 1633077684291239817740029380690464820050593056721097047 0723585762765597152866857405809911535605869057244722420 8349859427076514578043398793416795768137963620833903950 8329344955805953637604854622311362516792364381354247748 4194804358933214598819421360579294167412261599983610855 0167244026493529026929476241342582563872303197435078616 0646176951012185410632203081716611241488676440338872975 7658443952202219610073743454148508916871337442678359527 0561315212526207386933218305935658930621030492920953553 8145495116012146419843979390371896439869348784158909220 9093907042757821905935709430767237024389005345312096700 3508961922242988160876864329829397148824960412446513280 8211248922418833144474926880363423918296667166282241567 8183967524379665967458116991492813690145022797801359769 3138653945547206845777717459138536178479266953710369508 9637722790612812365479157088869076676890819374934061036 8410673860054110026278700874705947106586451439196980559 7069505565050151233936665890571733133644764213070656757 3199190393881189382530752108828595161475068094688392457 4001113547027478698216862127432149766518830031960333456 2235534421417368117005957663493676223290691848803237345 1924349124656653297182384173969198658713331341207105170 7368341724123447237186724941510842704961554950379550152 8738224860538460676720392875868626261698438228056015875 7866830925122304015998975384892283600959807521594902580 7471715773537480669005001534985359036976722971043715921 0984693912049054262463396085508249182328658439340262938 2685637152596238947447178336999661802011547882499133236 5221595665340485701123258277081886215013071577934600274 3951689275243551823962408391501234739246686510022276735 1541533981744380629368188431870219539467457880683873304 5026699348204740930850952940088706951818632548354824966 2607066502499564681941064704071227311004215441855491231 6340734019618090749872367033899749934392439916588065128 3667905641695736521605028224488521757361133174294735635 7748308478330984929574305730604504128402971148973655233 3702529333285934154488313740058107262424647751553561189 7734274294259684019406813333814161074909164044307805277 7297700938276873668269280836283467725910032841281289357 8761188653303799439157109917313087684148298147316743892 4150708123330466386665268851715228773495808650709021102 7130801148807052510861641816152556748171047862194001056 1280013464710004896008161813633986131437595378357344634 7009738022397066733317884712174216623797833950508494584 0564804300591120184173005022419629811376432555086259936 6729792121239683362625433079201974575553798577860333993 6113973147973585880467482663190555031714751074082657545 5384526005243911716394798545438546404774452744423208201 1580589401104109453833092047559831301278034058767338113 4517847042396208849358293399476294892749263076151959475 8086352305003906352697550897371963214320279758088695852 9773162198359442566894666349865566418285278405307103946 0383705531953070578143320616548372087637305421510498196 3982316223946155540162448192274889889915481816161014129 1114223327424807105120278497238490440264296807698034403 1601013659880856422960754069569557133508005356595188841 4562653198365459981493547035333965788049476127320900485 5311359086974714535368901571896984157754811777941076041 9019145652728884040518827950849008264536013242915228888 9379751999559985968288936089112710910309973067570621865 9729673463984306192842955042921054669160915418280351783 2368415521818655679634071112430643855154156248975176397 7188126209840873609829923836373030275059418770626263573 7848136886836829333969889277444686969662949968966027691 6003698605968904718417160001971841236265199793012787419 1392722798698022724595229401524322084048175398124008257 6371360670303344776541140427436996205412514504827002105 1517411890882549260977472146205536677900755200879989232 3465359252612737727695456712154449995014845268543259740 8757444502355950317588809467867062427950496812231738195 3193469955615100420921536083260321530691857272259929860 0395392547343180646477064441544096308598332098942811738 9795068274955248706628273280536479247410723546119459442 6537978749869795964322144950143520616632736083387789574 6269008896094162137344263820026765753391034189247610563 5988817008353964495585219224076981305252173195013237419 6453428976165813540733130263030285478022485192552078323 2374548326796328907125627475246122929296414094248502905 9474155759927512425085069966347353764294073839182074190 9162541609728445916256144727217059082938576767130454384 3359908261608628467196328751602860804035347208536219374 9494136655199150853689237351274850742948144519654169382 2917931530918037820472872238945587726485845658358368883 5417610564721255643864015185687695779882751742224347111 1552623436972117076334504665327247663342378211958791176 1578339722874708451279886599245183279164144598280214437 2701894626680357923333751748064104993185218845506821183 6085689756325118138750460942419557443263971984310789277 5247235667228839552735523606622598788598539632877284454 6836949236760648441227353682921913245547040744216668206 7461265670796430120055351599047417085461637336202703865 9522738064231262187406268909039981671086150219582650064 4977817357318505215771516084763131429710068248249139162 4928925561263847673862182333452283028570138155437476505 7846569058839482531341998139629573625019198571058084667 9236491105929088055068338217718370944062699938269197068 2447053200579454083518610036611615609450824239865041998 7316238383574666454521887359026121934531604858339212666 3772506208519054623623733732811425816643842498897985966 7954175920036913004537037196275360687183013764812127410 5614824487959863510850054873490298447752975753493966553 0715055154410390938653741666521591833549973825668932645 2686208235962140239634097122426826870025339558269322438 0599832426908453047814199149893110710157169474955576352 1945874576862963018389905824201278786755796934723185030 7446106034839145987949779487113913546290254862822249743 8944743868266164360683181248859872326879107661623053800 8602921583381443284532240746235541879988817472381285359 6838289500620225246463573161082663603643148563553160504 9915414413088721541443317452537321065139611973306948781 3913096873318613666961939402572004993080999953482194276 5587811323521877812457183423976468069730697934060813830 1890778537922762154846640882312642981642123941745697135 6661539825555435294981722390145222359192574194314642182 6647768886677250217123294152289784461629105662854200714 5388341678148913456674450692912906319135618469153315855 8135076487541321859455745770156486652616746620858010700 2355681687581059596769989019854727064175312884874941390 7086642080806276944501319670197033551810041719242513644 2744852197815370357770961797803655471501006418180502754 0735836312100758486904203604530637430343887615238289835 5737285260279010965811358399008202510641500684886037785 1451703993626938322618882301899591271000879075416628748 3223944522850239184867913815692056863543217041633586370 3532435303860313824517889442520080485301480423264006520 9962960096641776937613082080687020130883472099991664558 0574702972650642485903100718469895310690174322837847571 5367509849704348348205993122322475198548535455451980842 2814507464169325174171166032932667762278190834897227510 0308089752520503024664935126461278489087411830385877998 5696639063450520022123934526686579920442386148475724289 0105114328883814583700148678228333016407276114036941362 1157371699856058417354456080336888906925243533810539715 9315045259209401288682676195785113132383976361566212857 6482640972356689220650459488317985864101056438186988942 8992763148161311411978394851438964020161614470282221756 4827342006461530161701567304518618437705212706257342258 7150628959854886176205229616886565215837784247149479866 4877070673248179908424974414130307727812217275703938985 3107662656948276197633287446596045593501802123231361682 9469105165367996131496561881423079790028197020753072041 3774496674530625110784565792463800382738568602245895406 1439361499404848428696980648326210846438074333655839868 8089988471514295701014512054966842896674866101866876512 9731396283214410268341658603599114389318076256443446092 7475028253732472243963582314418661898353373236916808695 0292204814362372048123472392174822684291066611784943531 6725923850410537793110490815729580082189041099653740522 9404620198482059471956546843007682203732839906146792078 8031306210807428878267456522279510397530185492450108066 7143565220340985209717127515883904861311294666733964099 2434926471623122346056816004405457214628656625616892869 9746838216339043317628637080958285081909697417621207405 5085110018153302081718136717685434872720891726067431810 3868754990964287428041065285744478313994874978924434353 7320188375097795346044005281197852692754424896325741629 8794288255060763951651083871176646737663875269750883793 9890328835740211229563543208743741416249491051576822711 7417711932232945391974092136590860000476202432818881161 1636449287155599082998145435840371709565305275679006103 8582200502577422429256977373229660938546733692944968154 3260568582340850739091504592315081322676781063632505958 6274551489228285654069452221056355802862241676405576952 6032218335623963739880801424611875505460955509412272002 0016673290789780007096384828312446295596545022120743326 4365718697134514468968889229510802001625680799512184131 6098330970217827686024487144336131445923206014734974814 8691320774245973643394920073088574820672241184792682405 3304598692754589707213154584154047723222208392080363241 2721763116289188164339403686931713558268000635173209745 0524378305263342982051585729293729065144082252093140038 3344286009437177696508292941118971208737078409355275475 9466760770073958299632583886106737450792618043306725140 5352116133767896036538579850322184508372345725893974482 4492032873386027992042012799506284586176929349347486450 4649196863533839144956932935349913992245366418810063103 0710950568773445423096458954361418630876241494447419866 6983477134053009577978720792914623896263908846392996906 3931016383363832131953937930428049848759627949597793364 8358480037841610186331741498133643427387980302577970218 3088650364181062215710292820215871814456266435519128923 9074644949104273596927665231146956658445818114476377375 2350128593126592576075055650198433567754320917506901135 8786716195493655202913909437717332015580807227333191001 7793165196815422808837057650759883759702175411773808713 7985338962896830262981628055301107557758978534823854812 9828105014962885887182322180488826018274616448790291728 4184000293674697066526008628284388308813356335802435105 7763528593351544438010102449942174781896553188470873781 5522364407145428295483213118953754081821607486597977762 2791023082336484361723366029171933992616788286898005789 1191156961286113730404222996244445645228811797471536635 7914615049438121796999117195533929154679858885690828191 1031471838112996786565145305967981319080042218270900569 3044807483008345642515023609363752556383193517427034362 9268402347764138990390433623518513502639300959664448987 7604174378603817234206079071437119444753952284355167788 8570909340590984262800755500248725830650557511259353896 3151718260658460012893268297421617913081168782127210392 1757969833700705560047926599743236495254475598623484474 0409617147566288275325091737591546032508096011443270411 9873159696800796893604075977501803740941714699818850466 2898263050340628173028231979912553091836280779925113306 5557772589580549721937547685450346607218411557053096747 4247232869920729495417686489051896687507736218429791511 5758515906698154334699735695187655323006157281995740879 8433268786548387703704838867969634471044881036662552958 6283434384804626781221476425166019764227020362945087987 9092306899776262202336341177118201539905017307149399611 5548403715228268577998385109384004528263675761260563984 3913529408739455742776484992414146858242913857917756232 9540201682478667600210215138266641101300421780062344321 7919523686177696138805006592509070252900155749948752601 3723194269628376917390123280026029927806831063027349010 1100314067077900457927698279313684945163089509182904830 2965001908928336498837214396180793208742328768068649099 2044495073598605289572116995190404083389840835633066438 5412889007147543866567070850184695379003257164362715713 5734722510592958651109840684568971565825455725633355594 5765777476180201568378523640314978538098315662531858094 2578510581390461546524807271983290957729580553008835764 3935465714579135927674664325448384545582730913986167177 7995943499455031747714365979668345645423457823495302203 3793923089622734428667174667986556825373251453774300922 3721202753169385665977610782359801886307507560408367712 7418714589669834570275384870360304258428021277883107135 1132772777499204648303734048642790225836760077390083656 1591221966284269036366602985432353631799451470339639496 1386871671776305654609188565518443445168903346245846829 1241431753586574989124759556089604029215539397744642887 7279516223061246477930882654235748010717809152774016548 7104682655357030989813108310430948667539415116316766582 8140370086686554764383397704275712504474922142296908062 2787608544404858813995712747561301902637515073878311885 1441005371031418316347433675117492320531768258391503423 5450586022630586870277924322969161754595344045744739971 1712119207789915812180624709441550694727351401234550204 6290677833781762141918901469088070798181006734859396797 2669348769652383220191082087313696579981377606214334560 8391307991994916188426151766201151633013365240268650603 9217254034345528675180825801046290582083646811073518337 2975196145612252537135677118878425199402354396224247751 7373345353389150726288232132196100844063151547998599521 5888847115997837510010625972439544429056478372428271127 6886130872971766745038778447060504981792632630112179328 5779630213417290584506938423127857447098281990368933332 3225245658784864990971750320221672852149988277546583065 5901595843516185552054897826736135796279574933052201119 1610842080236996138900439932835066345181640768389987922 4132306415886725004798621914872760913836555345671757845 4745567604129133224460955148312535361128714521074304363 5547898213697720092793013726170489082803939099983557408 2898005613032632804878407025880190853877303188187127307 4613664205091087496124190176913449970774575283633978323 1561103564821247090359536816103938413756883377157827938 2941354623916270576056022717798353211081825134419902677 2861049687035060733720893553086400814265991650872235972 6946248604836665891130395850751047449472699392645264605 5226651892497645308072131093520962315760848831138260364 7916682468008414223588777410461155693227078879326874361 2837957576853818407467782098467762736724469111891654655 4304847971042152397792892067638966358963835664180589442 1474539622623175326557972526814663117697801299371109824 5340522927093300399629513714438319513505731788056663961 0421225778725280132528384833082997288182507498851831471 7684205642585248475129554534338676312935464407773405000 7219968380140522695947091991189551884053700772316581952 1053047311491449137585879146562388719464798452652848026 8964713172715150104012602307121222879224688811363287433 4667237820558111794202721647922565370422448776329697012 9276913150042520225981080099979885590235689043290231478 5387387240209474483853941778367943233256130938177205017 3430979624532495103390555419373115567810960057360469040 8793506212987488240528497439396469465846777436237028014 1430030440166179011657976026979051136930909194130040439 9250566495624246838020340508948029000263762200578640552 1562274015538802800346895591754312762186131476052556899 8950949893238347287908253998423463975791200470117076564 7978008566264746119214932018152685676334858437821473311 7677538206424894580965820041347269571623703837207793565 9762005227802251822529632003253692765319844596583810375 5079283425278582591745643500626084344163112970195537547 4851856666610908213017688979176081186745294529881571076 6128602140319019653862395629151313915405878496630720194 2185802070548054644775476955678720896015971790736172414 0611419772765025290138599281353137970925603612068498388 8215192251813217998093335978213175107048380602194223577 1089945917470518247086038195757880028161556161166585331 6284726372858902442337220872462933270283531749284100443 4726304179900869416928737222783808028826637801392053292 8677292804236565912564514894549289320084006096841831783 9059349023762050002243391242619182832918010847706957415 5867364119280128349645820683311575462623391664181390619 8852245734368306773983610104642316464133135532352273752 6644533820300409551032192889761040287882571654340181783 8874101554129489492109750777460955977152478691288112448 2928425719746882048856549095615768512861059352678026561 4393833585921788673566005965300985365462064254346379106 2988857389831835436967921926477578037976099151997763156 9730191138816967770383136174316445378545700731936052197 0015173541007668696013054372758816070499877893650174222 4661743819326919286242930106198425416346048533061312244 4410053811904217052950210203949284993280229187520880003 1824083379536386422378318266935454676378570360640399221 3306997783815919525955558887819155273311550013170879490 1667727284263034494974713565876728143942654920526300619 0800059109449562185452175790848418298466938419495588120 7470010603768356344103320545001615165724072012529860495 8894707972183425970164384759848658280980869054903677261 4620215398636294163771793047627218313659680968500291803 1141079704311381186418491415869758498660224546492765131 0287275862938670400213000595178163586440778748117806522 5685065307135073424589446026834620834580313392145354223 3875444863038607087278502777777508677629920222402710743 2459134004028928720902658654473562108425271922286631314 1801122028687658119592727128351324215088164501912089966 9021973736772018155467098939927354219911627316526245069 4992002848523663471619210135317944601819327396072124887 3981575039346181702082230279563933543167655527885029351 6327345947265795104011499734482377420658757303463602505 1615613927268982066048321085542322084072024003091375158 2541746042105745596153391984589002739715743753802242641 5567778759307934804245360144550080463441240544089726593 9966330079979725921292231094194707838420418307596625539 4324456096358954142256613673796928542371376474952633755 6977162602199226734913942723609178467619658720575970336 7639965915756363993425058788943766830142891641757385033 8881007860021862503880088175428204767842725956719604840 6057121007965616492691699693920855774499424977562114141 3333243237951509364096641340808447528614157971242508505 9258050810646205124572216884820197934411532299155248204 8598975130100755988479695867649524880279423231241980738 8735906666496491511396292448871057045643419978174371093 1692166476206909405665634791222087667353162014395794445 7621663868466016550053394793158087747107647644547839610 9992723489002851457979744344660440511176045586177008433 8760531480088536735702115650361045487992840375321759148 2018829939970865269064553815917395418408308262969421422 9603619265688038545999145315531953051939183455018588454 9349557882374650985608212984240079518041763726731295371 1599532987137948096818664554688514436258350366624408525 5859306244147002018821220464219259172345933989619257901 6317752923865551976562492371628465685389344727069088244 1102813258419107757550548159667543119569943978415163324 0688940704392660811215618619025303220713906467697732683 6815066112376928002489683557571372311288425827689287823 1095678118996696977409489348724146614973972794941266107 6369402958236283034824223717633199718432399903981284939 3985868272446460540716992594084518183571889109435126417 6846914779092252837837532395601947453490905510164233807 8115996634482620714158723813542032404931757575337079350 9694613482852746513771468342056262363219717296199917086 6638304381504998872606717267657248389966739493478186405 9973119900529660035329941393264852632809300822108367705 0197128707669900247813008513052729668440606101643782307 1913630704942204938341960095350999398713515879252197394 2806151356564313408161568884901747824857836606800403926 7599629086309379031115067276719418768824628307518879506 8973905489798893999883626631762238054216550097343843607 5892142420468068102248730738778094787723527390164557430 6789841755860978059801159655866608180878353193002712597 3791335895789733400876344311886148697683788112151087712 6677572310183325111391985166650796809644853255663841758 3116694938859216141667456755553823786044244557126333966 7721462244674158690129562054565276810473636826097898649 6300568279073769198631560129161425693064781006989197020 2265386741626030496339971273667679574289555663140148811 8461544582007593167883566826708991945569858024090677654 2744450798568453549054758781082742772021979660038202099 7865951969944929335431694916491705544129448209296760925 1479903225889004953954995722993018062179262112407110162 2095785527048886053819284236085295701406576742213483133 2602634217705437309535701089078073022135498263628528878 2655869156856346625947313258519565913846892446244583440 2277049670665349938723547520909770648817090001106391255 7187406824704713672257092171222867211191725322046914596 9221561229752437455506882056173695494066627332526041370 4462908654461510442560076329179486145106922588794437481 5778912508859111341722330315674973819208639722065135201 5828008698246876537375323344666978377328101114526195995 8866650108216881597594956660290352758332149372864358745 9967647652582086055524473391211712979767298140379890972 8650697649203220992792404020662929795608333348370973437 1103831364074116484760050698520156744722778358999608425 5788427247353061170516020218645681801484237712858766165 9119901186881409516094024580682619905112961121275457411 9275346382293994753499107485956141079594010471612965889 1591656799255444422507796929870576970584791430401182545 4535611172427337139999943267212771932319339130006890262 6785230042044775981367284743790128671709651764782559460 0907601267703866659554509740468485891271332399097293379 8358653508097267094853161645453079087157352995507516924 2502752012548206339883390344782848948625326384370394044 5054343631202404956819485038629028569337191554779296289 8845325057659768207643446294689814524433420558044994658 5823750536595705362244038184299359354415068135070920577 4449799905166769053802096217663656068357815873203792310 2676052862595077654529057952721042041385246156860576562 8218747553890252057850800740693372942987737463057925699 3775040268566158661680407615422161938897946385363383112 5958244187970971954952240747959539519422976858251390076 9548365478993386356880618290567934076519758024674217910 2503322169643776004412820779904903233081231761123799725 7214692833121847175212958011916642273935144376698375199 8453064578736640777380699652918703123194595004164514120 2258269724698146148818462890498727283619238127204197791 6155713134479968757570339354019325461289360256544031228 9217822034095434438836935460408954458024790180847629703 4197962302160294516112476916501860059811641727438266730 7289529784092440165695776572555572957613024253354790950 6761981919701424151665935744603959673618532551061007924 4346653294418180701214764603012486296399753334724745983 4339008685160467240225216136263343752004066323425499308 4214185882609820943615743240845647108254431018830907726 2585702511210465516446200720391537464739321529206337979 7098517074773038060536283898151196954606442017113929566 8853118832806264334317017170205170264852813184125163439 2473071713355495060515867136110105805046978358806115072 2926127576939521408030298283970431417265709132950829112 5343176943080754686551329222427649904174047481341076368 1949573977464379686518304446566839831848419482441760598 6382138378235313730452285949831010176224943940539018649 4271323242724894320227208505266704016110654929802726886 2995032014078355006817832661244294733793470870403693394 7444883640146301430766548886919995190654063116647678194 0497301003751985705416725276470230859199227399842341493 3499839097864034390769224272933766892660493494416947156 9715547059904217421925882575342592999565986426768451410 6123846878806544579177175040277628236063300794375840743 6694813190183015709126766620798933170017202053954906864 0945149774097741094373452109428596847172702340645067100 7142874586355868678236996339079944880743760883533682031 2113732445157104041864292587944963777514577235117586608 8174938782675387764130377951906050406476302680647426906 8794144744826935195393809701784967319464528914389222386 3280101218343141180980750479702438991935727257052706054 7047281474647446208222454074714169406520696951676001055 9177013648971322784201700335664320555114622179331323222 1711932737347771577886583769699079117113172835374019357 1986318244470476154481845770252344124845509681281166649 7090604322747183366809811678365157004680187681709568893 2418440736231060256627475747969763747209063548402949173 4727487308120195052709637583607462545479352954234171272 6819813399026419025763373611656973855087441302411046998 3643222100126772868218094989076236868926338441751885626 2832129659941213751796989052092475199878946684512057837 3584504314890844568816138401588039698729200985408629694 7132259863231317127321942891413549432335912293724230966 0154616499698557962763275554577984454403223040904934659 3466633088573695960232857501802685021200071271420765556 5772640798302072919480651293602177611360939113593935308 1217736284318944173962135545360500246138787960676040805 3169300250934418257134216136144401191522895306530077790 5397200339662894179465964177798355925342228777465640003 4393526477351783515933055719947159812125038017559547577 7459515207139084336100115379049015078907056708818445741 1450883051229970020996961130971218937285330835942880990 4927007467960128096971829283941281989605213233610705214 4317601499501995895358971833690782831386342368579567965 6341929304976981520997452887831214597368460756747663606 0039687917435421385034895326295820544748769241330366118 3286891127783175460291279129556760074187332255429082447 5967304300804589663453378198753699486335053772244515901 0541656658870698989013753888024327585151411858454353652 9874915727188653564082683272251101470090989862716772241 5287768986226770369839699597828165579408882537183764537 4022181884118744813382879471964454937570020723469625336 0159221820280817972604912829242072671298002423760022464 8500879889885723158842214694614749102789155465212305942 4861027260471269813241493814990176735748960941182680504 7717301316458946823454090750518616610154107017955417597 5982804229386271555107777996745912246616384747714601117 8964858677219186104417530731906039973098127182191067244 2441948147115278343039206536812214246550226930206567588 1276475434385573474263281549277056266006654671184876520 7267335654731669662177069833645835826830207766337778647 4895873125521947859905262932469843638246857387232842777 8983992573759790403828529778739768466380962417547759148 3096429915528145165803728244231957520927726582693230597 5246124505643557559140534014297675082443347466243985834 3761487938996414440251411300246886937195215783044869344 3840734559086690946448138235353204219253479168899801439 1786232376017552145946542744591797476063616652401862061 8884755864873805830893796002947147554901679495904281561 8428725158529398298363206691979956738947880019958798034 8283125992532975991050207350736266025424310513286294034 9554176399109476329448542904448102689152595895214573201 2266399103321680006863504862007357034858961061790277660 7181677068179366318045382379191259561984388576095180289 4321579652120565761109398991549688403137754939354085695 3449908009012703840172626180182046673795994682954369719 4232579220647470975895251070020377417194263893464967571 5427250404693871883572775634448769445950849863887761683 5505884970028685726928054212917958581319142283803871372 8275528683064543331486880921516972378760137552798110459 6698829177796241097070913703788393045064501245988678589 5788637091048216529811520583322780817799156082638433465 5419760315048884191986084840626490039958781693294270619 6229745312713653269444151463625697342752416087344026979 7879002146362696262012037753388367754969157208241546392 4241350575749432317953795546323852419930894060511341098 5187805588409273559116716167018711815535058236609856919 3922700064682288358994486575226714800463165675219420196 6183070345216392823182511277834283289541424721726008101 4787580302122947515344037127233216708657243418108047795 7841442651899778860114020271232948237623382689209641111 6301103221754850809433535043407762834159300300053391341 8044642352624003807395109513701115850953473248223743803 5089352893521658778097600325712128354195312255082041269 8760354189007713651108604718194108088431110742536391713 8988135975319323346515798647750468457586989391963118824 1144154303570400082640126777953841106665096407904987522 1717226415649043495962670656328990457837601136851326246 8346021348455756462607773521883602166221683273267524660 0907786809348433879198156466120824848678050644296958460 2102930453724633487602599622427009937073587107459968463 3237610502937874080790673626883143222400263425418349464 9749433787642510786294049435597088950968013376240248190 9558113491329791361379976702061469804350149070673315063 7876240206623907027183279048028514829560611547406959972 5619492966830210211930502506226826388089654062984556197 9338912841975881135820072574356168576772366593657751853 6374076870100824867273258270559473587594991527183547659 9156303913785716729854404027517173882658738499177463098 8127769334111333640702276667861050716885045092417768179 8125076910950909144115833703031224085067230545812454372 7125939201379371298950497688964104658348507481945401185 7702359172469012966511482150074342299282812227997873756 6992007129628455472834859249657682030788467950647021947 3098014949774430994977910414662850090667009042196029866 3311030110011132782301805889845558966393460875372851907 4360022842303896215171619564180656270009999560134896928 5573932626572516364002040799847141233603888674683408729 5761469762659715075739705145216740388083854201531984940 9356208349418084482165184390718645485793541198865262240 3271917749385275782250382269359705400549454563248668816 6937021367054984886527552679637592542953115273943389962 1680155290688351370329024845825815071276360054835685965 4294106517041963038966990987130227585345904165117509748 6133027113604353170371718416809873141819585031564870772 1494788546280039262775184566504309126034142218423042101 3314028569150289035417750909654228140833298247325956328 2470188681318906977341224009824572047781021244257867941 9621797082454947151657388079121305594255798293659101859 2952145889198973641057489089488774613063868425977564232 5268634634396779838391211928481559046325726844298069038 0184893738786626776014667556930214317529099268057699957 8973176289166009235193383288594182243444483733745857062 2675049768273613929212565903885590939178962936286792195 6985672207711451676871151703638400990180301892877956685 2973917705416096145306993759159622783391711279810129843 0027748909358748945398117353381576846139508418563804583 2986728493628692878012754723986638924135282045057803538 8536484709732754492568009427559651602910345775124513594 1932152689509014544595241696113698064708110231533338827 6662298702841007248866052876037540430218578429642231635 3133503406804027844414752008268900378635478415653636895 6731168839504335456317801016615510364384488614982713956 0795729139057900864661298244152281347786442264533490158 6371744886261087774283733758627720819683069638318058811 0789389572837677830118699970089433656062457189838150176 7465512480893494477000837345306194820022438725236049547 5711739466291361825244605762600948866902565813293113506 7443779323202503802054350185299498077810525998530448875 5072493125506510038857190824854783899326602860337393568 7364455746756966011919160143880775298766439451357947607 1447098889327766053074116311530139110492328219311058809 7367047432344058908828564002679759435346427421078414906 1540929624083387910815657899094988157126902366200432802 1528958961577522206062145798828404918233836573512543126 9368037987268684755236920077772138117964924003615902345 7700349411534068335573824873913135391914758158527625413 3758998420361887955138073173462244771235853672790530083 5514369174708516100914754482240609224557576103986096635 6788289455003336043337208465567251648946232727869309895 0945586309830114378782588321229906713291819397652202572 4558400814024130932133420950689694190778702026153575802 1821051232908135283195091572599255500671987968751463023 4571315295363312886696129887510461508593563383915070262 2404505679511688694605110946627672376072375052884555332 3504747748998015828804575300504609169021596452383038262 9210630322585173215675280891358488354854871241265327424 7165752201579356043381984648837766055270265526784708356 0102435686088326611788097703136061377909360911308723407 7209618102390157853292035471271969105674794704414643312 1314395609675166261128944405036638819340286420485038072 8609879198298048731334990048455219406573465415553780146 6230578392118511432796651242618604478370665694246510969 7462111066255726717641719632000060679461544447383009587 8493631232523528518998571980916000681419191861683890151 8124804643471901284000707041173800540248415993671028492 4075593039634872403013753519911575118044416261522200880 8978968333324522000440429731261225161765569424603020753 5958932402085289249243527073965651388572918316494763448 8104460321439087648326551672987621999736837094585493934 3383325884620594015729844642978627786282332906904492327 6593292449912404613383396901524758560101968276123720343 0551089792317528677738782013266845098807180268203922028 0484921574342425680467306971771218734560857152035670621 7008389369827536191719737107940739990603683952061279228 5497138600225654467398562769675644776992563009495709270 1311919298249557757637508594236914490683476345460439443 7131867956302588382681792897579073867577438197352081312 6806852841944365315510971335681257482834697901789014318 2775261808833136399736028295990100005197243770152558648 1910612361767641145832369347955064737525034060992789723 0719508277849700119603131624755510087288521738129185608 7677478561960638935124092507858062866821553712362464896 9325920348921913067134717109977033736289595978350953252 3598271289649198711044815613010829185812739292211017926 9486428196832862469292108464389599692881655076958228987 3372386157832942848807562193230957406308380891462836413 8116929229083233675690406787653576163961754266645938024 3601974719954034836508568871288552924293518679946556844 5132086630207489953169878887983908989545654675923206058 1922617788376612225335473386370967729593023991180556622 8092649500449877527733462521733263893894949146540382124 3218073615845361140460215552597536672022391988105028468 1073770437723293121597536227505157238764529436348387913 5289887879058215501111042335845183102276113343358047897 1414977152515778984829893616449182897931779032646722874 9418675453269183640879828266619105953142528663092670701 7324059507062273866705792873388271849518797606853228061 4808818646593287994277974612452954095267124969044104613 1073909192112396940683518446969930471686617424050519222 9767529852966848673483681162576635255457522440318439224 6233255616522514104235923273201888336360890136050472633 7496205823706184846895299865267466363021958716136936786 7248353561099403738139969890044051538895903910328279457 2815113975877627474453184293053661363795169817274605208 8546469232041759114350013503950753484896156924950900207 5560557543841702901460781818699249239391194382411002570 5182138823009803545858781164004553031127717926661474377 4837366237460202073538403482309687677893623056167893806 7317856631371635387047158740172890527249125208271689304 3739822965883776322658705827681347353299478638582774381 6547793609856131567793418000201475804245593773783036039 5631349135763401350303484073992757865953439127551602075 3086523653852745037888597124866716500398774192653741450 1116049507100186493015358275730695530268422875848340321 0477930534852209549079257356397702757373204550799101581 8436798097731303516449897806847700924124658901717949986 3901523452423144640733146239704547452605043018742129943 8212570644915073546929709320638029037759118818739015791 0382794684926286064935577057927535699984474878454484558 0050634603101943277182722031250809775029951919768802465 8963981141533713506843610011310996298251092340076886268 1738142858204141106078957011495068943086279652602887953 5397611684580730435299656271220921968552522884916973449 0752782340903793436643175688240831929497835431473144939 9148449444634289657179655332850400946759399635949907338 6426656218748107263247872430406290494679202538485915398 0266086302820683710681925863675616167488300314934301281 0529959988806188629972368964165204568060779510100917746 5730814546919258132731296730255920587165658804203391315 3974415917287194875701426222147192789110660275076128944 2732242913669946659270657251041936310238598175490798699 4389243889008939346341213828136219471807981114503000204 3390157920439312553995192226090889997125630923302714291 2501440398187050042025960878087081358686649017724447369 5219446703490650223840969305182593996803942103858321601 6400769477891924212148954359374400999379643728561303628 9431167437089467447379716761820864159316835618424004845 4270762185606643959788021421643166519009607281746064137 6846555288918618196034882585207484555661908969318905511 5991626908725698821763884637459550647377739141580667407 6650097783414934842161844038388310937601539388936310631 5487134597252904837036883415016860751585799025411531953 5607077038149712274469609689409530526009808174927009219 3326742138874489748595826098162781123934793382770561974 0666378971366211011150620641783273090943864210443410015 6848794624469675999352470493084992705731112482397592335 9898645282770415482776290851650379608150578350982302758 7421577959779004592060888004354874347352982814703676657 8453926047834167045941769174894680825377283621606685686 9113519452383389089189111091279851458741407650285259067 2091111527992591421284355439757589985220717590994624144 6928463268626340215826602498292115869480107657666054916 1908778645275866719423683443431434193812335002128977713 1425000529224971673107771001716851188822998892084729467 5210622424553471607991208322047262682159688664508167350 9616439339924477511462369670308230209426462536749134703 4074245876652408826191033625198046411371161227393497964 4756701454581288427010677196263293691784822862791205618 4982809090073238861546445788578285840970960477441126591 6188951776629166252716872171876251651363170897961764648 4309698655020383274990369013956616772453347773594284105 0791076893352387935549818784678123081259581976513263542 5639402346170289036070816642417750144015178987133940719 5406803684014377753823023274168651273314467179277067541 5259373709342131975970409314814919948898722867822674696 5193156630529145957136183974955247480194339279493656351 1497990843542657131020197144345952011778759458037507874 6251804995052213989814784595033178625784899977510091836 7587992192282605503802850781001785441580731247007138124 4813199018918287915172974806315354184027249731986676050 3046989214001220778491865416706288946143739873621697146 6574033954035465704207132586866333627928321215614881054 5073264464398983800241706849219912974800942850816694356 4929578343441236526169848230319409486334102166069882846 2310983387014189280782073748320543074954164289632481395 0945589933704491826186642654150819005827072358841898280 9980191510351770638816439664279347043773648026957853681 0367986653193903768776582660850368718103572836664336505 7717227866672879309080997221922188813671309348050105257 2641573813406411781621048067871430238916681156631072876 0536945753778478065058502995269117032333037167196011235 2344407475268128928355868286840263257160569745001944449 5170180661810819064410545524662199746055108376658288581 2981445152674903802269567811500703052376160976160751647 4358393341040779805577229347759913433136721597866105507 3422783711677618319948593027585726139705865847098686679 5339609462918867805571711368786100785500743881857106412 6920509669914928942274974254510850292688489395447482286 3067499394273403248683744914556473583037878860598475691 8370045423301286627585792709510678969053335973429361420 0328824671488045835314413863079762659740489308711076885 1232307860793424512201715455801841692164076089577132875 6451994313802327207500512875563762033975330060539152081 1588010542944317855589339824635645831046924158286611788 4901004634140760949982144654146039283751024735058944073 4919649540370272245345722012446368700313848339842309183 2402490157951865933785992829470159857959196859838685981 9449054412980974841995536896369963547172061818135855259 2623299539916937591709242861366421855846766772062305444 1488582625370532082454374482290302780270657510380017108 8178328186514598655832587195546458525341975776978217729 2361207133364124028163497001437315008855271291758919608 2897388980202176082104877545001333613191713197620856414 9148137964066304065403542908487514460930454287978881572 4796980056566079959438836482028316033894667904451136553 0731423327605787108207926760439535354664225367818502682 9228847438639303958374009738587014265108634462047051758 4760549904572725750315085058585681974684292904170671661 4133188504384698079735601777104811768366410779396794362 0268481911773148240899769255512882631452780126438139137 5696394891108464799849976779062995454495157317870080407 1248028333711170264272301544239136020661853406307113082 8152074975371931468400971062250371959216386582428228940 8364927262824559605155252350591207841467076056758736733 6189411174276167915553017199436756847928532673226578045 5932978644256669444338925456899171225377298404289632547 2825553367989035077223103164222255936866224029328970790 0774962130957134962928964929387875975644766633100100120 8538049136577804869477100465384219708755533249565430227 9840491862319679062531769931473584528027778205886769223 2477965323935598599179926338256860793129715306595539487 8327773888071369814974640506625175143141064669754807888 2506210803693030149523602476687170177830459449398213546 6681201891555895109323779106639743217171528610129007333 5180113311141356684680079103996224531505962071620704028 5515702614335810300780277816502377517200967856240169078 8151274926741016063023195786733309667419533263179154869 0087721251730723578980925225302256322654190233991410380 3099343538458027068033444271651927725823425369059249275 6444995993189337302024156133921728688211168862565852709 9872906016565710880738948758361695217062095632682460903 9961837889787201822687023785356834418100121493461723067 6752863599011280889100896473779245979568825007398502380 7750959129815553066924895357372764132385668467817781405 7638772348760403251294676471359436659413455310631406958 5626346336897310651638074355343126100690967453765014405 1981183492353188719407993999095538928957798750477277803 2708466093615488559657996970259562328028461747441648263 2048724128298949478102988228377461856185823233466718586 8834958184219194388322204129256621821361627794490041022 3801402421658236604363913231229544346569498272220679082 3288070241513735241623122747757303256124704268544338532 2470127977785997835181995430214875947781607618852708382 0208483499747127552820257969469966553819395937982896137 7844300795301854003696616611576286812079579716153560662 0273576267247120993482629114587258566100302026165460068 4814387146083727979259614599323921101703973376987349543 9047451665419547377441161880916700728524973472353480092 4594736914410232283436343841037207710013462057946640670 7530982408555035768869970078481436755104015453365221491 8883832021327917374952250859104094126462615872664616191 7696317331416633744493848851485951358679018700795817364 7585040709656344453006310865134015456864546098577937682 2846423033101732799271214469555313966505481727640197265 7906219538813253509632509474459898910878590169692258198 6048732516163148722533208681152503877839030921096397314 0870146326277487361999251603690351640181322863841015778 9138345482086953949114165419212244103725882353735283296 6225404053959955125418804695534701692796581808422169114 6779495770903181471995224200489058855937464416153490934 6821095273819069249340125854016212983888236067112990472 7853825109322126760086356788729911106064744385406313070 2691579329114716835748930860734176203484242255797432510 0100386436881605524668277328014816697873496332099634172 3779237883035166054871671792874001119144726245671247002 4976224582240273977070270235032377124169131491308448027 2640099449725957209235930230699273000522490736514197778 1182720305259060505366479310184870828397624359765410245 4719021296462440721878685429130719911560221343598109261 2780992449298835321421151688044305242231335172036687591 0920612181715721501323049150385243127601602678071027790 5987836302849099513323332565542428323312697082604828410 9116462935530797013471599928564268898897007674423346489 6500451148248944884381190520316202395612515508011429345 5938402258904452354916067705752641775197360904402044833 6788189156897027789366044998316755033346099743453906679 6812379833136398445862204918269859801850628083650581758 5632828672397021647037926115754368783456640465906078885 8593615726073376479473628394189492835760504833644940113 4986549120821004813255068375628197025686969954918762197 6397204502790044667563951193761315600645448648552507497 9942085002895444499533574504683662276687208248316413599 4803070601611822309156175259528490028995293428737617351 0267424188159371599489096979222577214401390912722461788 8387436080519675153031479114143357320736585904930427733 7984471291954446454304400959751830974182337618633781152 9128015178663600901647697454495895732314679554993893375 1394956436260145495926467373472160218853132654468600885 3720772213452751031059526253071110235537885691649959116 9220838887707805173543839856786701509637808868647575766 9825323540442454284008826874777703285382619976254258199 2934205912179778082778705118584523089729856387686511275 0727634100359941466012227948957495592036099460378048483 8552595991081712362827442040178498021103176278778875030 3630226361609766675801060395554799787456998157973342339 9742444758845313933453664591755258134755046344267161094 8908179968959226704644021691768051005907184473526312354 1644248647774387877651738534789750140252040693299113532 5561481360435329683129289912953561529040275913176773412 7770463653085221325754863079335478829963834069993715154 2249438088240647332631233504613882159479516917592545098 4809791108923311377895396640746083457300976511706075241 4362883466091800384906356926853296400551653599785791306 0664047455719084866250414627633572044250876603320764120 0276837147202583957757254830817635228170657759415327083 2662553910968973058504562259368984989756227021582652652 8062002518441648981919690955821207898972671764613380083 9566487722019320463671881723954704930209279866104118469 5704868470049638641259530673766660389421761893875423752 2401874581597228442522907977372292551018088673990839885 4921449138635625388637891615918884240512998193651713692 5916957791998849494149771151943157558263070599485758635 3474963975685597038626780540072008974502527051939796981 2529688311916459045209756305283373094860238329627213225 6900737675339111682947198127705742624375221375825032008 7363753204645000573891793465923557708362204145285013907 9464067246673601827537985447814076921256085694481054166 1956752647507452390254517053109406626366824745757346070 4065275753577743201023913341138135775033225611439009760 9946952139817702841461088413608565918393299393135808195 2707069270927607721717779098763854634460240516904994977 4757748287300933978940641473694571985048299051348428670 7099150933044579663919535589147801094434509827017367724 0979049480592883846575269082140684093675224888424661256 0526950978010126057728228735993798499770457317611758694 1984674742904864012319967446222686363326007641107029348 8972360126214984596841603187424531584352054891859045356 9419644606333798849315311695475836111574976677407031544 8057897817050457319225881549431143902579345049989550037 2704236182645680415899700136977093646184318296660690731 3547636451203468088044854463947988105468098496701317954 9428668138827658444650585179771236814267458547557138229 0726634603164381375014654291945359934360820628279072531 8865751797342457466122502744301909224296277693665315871 6809444242786249840749466556352680450276843578211362734 0694356164251537923224666458237107932145904446111092210 7039760456510101286976059355657979972303939386839617991 8986917991593869470863242416010161030988737854395677314 8297234896594767142721341284004376210660200550566202333 9519575586451283024177142823715776932876797845227571042 3728172468445461622447270366618640546724925014467120456 5478357269214470538798054274436506654919003697852300703 7200614183725711309111681021722867212589594857460043532 9503311469579656490062446226953912511252868037826375208 3462010919392052994067353165017583782632764100489944648 9071950821478410208366699644155548997311854445953123278 8198843519364669075619174436387489862636276503027206860 9251880972360884793801625295039225521028318591195209521 6030879709223063182430490513612517852667830989648407626 1871121193856452332588015635845663256815365974140063516 6538527833027993327618187316429284343663516156632552808 7740547669670001881483129926494975606174499455604840565 1692066062944190747116474057556195518345387406404646634 4652333203510377844767588566666090172875209822447115645 0455672431109195734666267791950351111912484914064555435 2577254965663926785221917623854753819710831983228483946 9222949537374931725775542580964794985891026863594535761 3551466037513914968451229674554784247177930607499992487 1503917371133105984182400457742575917866712195051742896 1196738988890457931260778363161297825694113684507888434 4497866404495895781779775376331750386865692143284565907 6387703508545492288177459213464479036409671937884800156 5990852627617509773940164374064232153788341300502620171 3197591248645879230068500253381354891513199847109339798 8436544604827289154971076037317445126097171706215491523 0935580784562839217995093664990440960915699421493871124 2914663120546913223860633526874046418697649751346003184 2898257475120258445983103982014060948468707691618383086 2387891061468241972832005261503851106819905835176956323 6569694142362610152155381725036939198820292713685444010 6294367264512033344244808295285077865022358866847987292 3363345267582654613647644880992776331655021300744945298 9543396175266117490169121300581095542449122673852851223 4383695983978048397524645101205882674283063999608907655 7344363448014904882983571898164096451011928985398760882 2969226435420824456841236875233258977838524384542275920 5676092607958467279386639764013337529817410380083971366 9875017925188890050961627253029063851224481562947348667 1807921675743950233541879714637034135950706887960310150 1646447422392328672923717256538429014706590688672940694 8425427159052053409339014321081313854582597043485809314 8550633941870543754820191702268823175109013294136171877 0058091133457961642203012598022043107382966864907037504 4538684428440879094580713838962095449207599615536655713 0684404695271299487830971345078827572484489989734970396 2246511049877700417937126319866550424826450427132291612 3093246164135330391676894514835856927021660319065689993 0352729669425409329858504714285408386710889273443108736 3457002691119243249637729822940094402075202466206644738 3917204425754834014539408035462734099909640690720756229 0737468413119858657879885591425214708035178496735893693 3535007544672324613125258268704637563439646390594790703 9289612597648667056907181584602993604285664165237827113 7607745621090317980865717319993431281796912942962045569 5201243315446083595765650783244672112585007760996890714 2990621463722501837031998516922005081391020537898391562 2992500646873567979540662782950224745926656176868862932 1162565605008454294559032917372009820858817353746878318 2064470226861276497609063433941566490264262194495999726 2787988742068653774840012402712025274733443616681302272 0475458702704640986434675736414944556040180469025649085 3251672716709512790052393421702743032886141323309616964 7556020183862159978723609621227570421099687370007122579 9429518696300412954188779628724093278461798048647907699 8905777338860558382491142283163748692878538148143146224 2839849623378557735086051101050926129323099492474189267 5131618818620753257403868480696490469827999122161138665 6638203260191359684025156492479064439833300318078952369 6165184056141033843479937617818210047435190907065480640 3205691171664322099215471240461694247104315222205104885 3663827047208352220722817923077243786214629860668300394 4318403189711959387588071981150483977508624928452053766 0993570351138469597842959544064857515050620849712281233 6063954148045231830375903923041931293580470253223963911 5127937593601514087053514606298995194074575535488686198 2269324695538210219472021248849044263655395305394353300 4050613359968320166698794772079525866914331899092118652 2605849608814962683654672349840481438109431985740368377 4663709365806373392945879466445168261148333459808948132 3014234497363000817700302901541674017957443616201842207 6053577654231628456427644093755689715537872869598722457 4072558628891627542274001393924890937205554561607842415 3956188399905582479740297074147881435727079149221043557 7454609349005737681596828196801977159064579660575494254 1814453299247981996657119645518856556568121513349098046 5803768476182660137371756837274130617046443808292439165 3713296382616530723106068233388999951025530732744120942 6994137920110104663208749715410587445826115995906877240 9428697875946269429880547786077645800522940757030840638 5160436059312555658553312311655463865541030072699344773 1181690786628011955322480995617127881556393519012560771 1288469473226363577830259656423269738474469674793817191 8349844120102842351921959479411888645207796023134306321 7174354069248862375881350795013019542125685389606693125 4279329444504604143997511059306830758986663120897091786 7381443106267328572913524733573733413996498162256056419 7417879844156021330123029600421489114784857526438625181 4296191368983822274941558639578740823780903834140879297 6445118888023372009886401223617417643050637038107692783 4118901729401329462385639308531532244222768818571728893 8851686500759048441570973663653939411381414330070841798 3117234397432128982693088281790845460835227616883923670 6701819377906387518688982678985926122487707255370774680 9091738121955681542467817582498635908457752822108733709 4710053447043162645326509875418704826040850494328944967 1151155640450375992218315315062189417680797400402678059 1637359492305802189105616245901301913073423092201187748 9054176347523478720509575083012458009760894490201422832 1517081786382971517875410232779377854072683639518037227 2739907246132811667262023853629580447687448945589355612 9416678771151444595215072801124528978389889243980579261 1339511716337272476322035613413766554936091076077542886 3941537509112835509538910175699273481058020524474988606 5694140688059815714553496102116404129920711915738223964 9687900615771795957511675590848192969043559344490289369 6486190086611848364084454709229880820186964350102416589 2806728934618921288399805886754723382266287467489827600 7213969179081994180723645143829894301735530322511478911 8467993569437692565453511408824626441787817540585204627 5209119455171507153223229003178378639299726457950413622 4307388747429588420386537963008878284974910153671404487 2706052239832746544345293565280769604772215030240603299 6082014428740664630902436955822017514819021276959194854 8065002515966276672115626582703870721458114744697943698 5067657688235035063279085526027524578452139311897121959 5602227780105217056312396344461127002125867235737090090 2467406949257666965304797371427626570535957448790876199 2997975491547095674568662666933178160269499245637861334 5040128648268256454678144257343138486006682679767270827 8086896403276259416788405714594114804629164881285200102 6105619845278543167673430194180028739280946151948185468 6631099079515044881336501254612214135427912283913036947 2625897800273316800303122198079222723393023339699024932 3813630178121360113136831038867733900122525241037628839 2001146874739783019681516234484584417084711540563067122 1502524006009566845020996544235778554788006584453063354 5865197485172711046869237082103742383445162144635916426 8326469767485119161178393419514216263434572806939369671 6440345231117981331367472558103023300335647091931311841 5493271541872145395500896215199557764809532247281705684 6283525646275430576200001721499028964513843833117116585 8417764510618582508210472454698908552605715433473640776 6059802184462230230357649286983535477228669116725509292 6423495359112977808670676400914176047251101842295428946 9724271931395782511177137364661288610993859615446366855 5664063242409655115271244874081386339584032906830166375 0515937889447003244679444205006232380567807586140516179 4915675878485475379803613320458867201313746842227773933 8301015927873826640352079385737273318787221160069788684 9105688767373546820717934420516918691207339060230403595 3144024848275524988496686390561518129135491333068919805 0958319547452434768855877383104143445399339782643790560 0793257790326877238933597040892906379862359132688276912 0482353226853311130949276614545789111470718167829879548 7397796649393340499958044511144263787805500618120194285 6580115116049659751470936084824478407151016568819151547 6308537089917774950031546779199405543023845556843295871 2280703393036550805203590269022257432694177337833020778 5088164599774998435514703041899310927886362855595498666 4521514608322432702939865354711714611209786446464432561 8002352000486416928090125195558796777707120141585403242 9272796513998214262542785238361824897440083764657199183 3956603365094970785232889745881493347730994863973831820 1932446879191922759819287059190059075406735718523481186 8346434778505415782822449079858408700586120528447163358 7772330438082709137396889505684555352326182211102373127 1368814205839838547470490005360938657617777304878307855 9721753881861727200525683687300867217691544126287754950 3239222116487221786152262091124259237746705501612558235 4615442087445842149647760255957274029184716453158885258 8278842868558894965084270394298993544274755784884092534 2436759646126543810920255629982051541480193747004803579 6677458741008841318118725823857854484888166827713303205 0914804990270633866946909935124879227100509277461414952 9146261051764859906929923817599024416187949702356571809 5144258549957651792962105674460022141336737548079860359 6959468569833797726728528759250604441846435778240362377 6670298728323706045274425550681518095558886835891475330 4570116921730819041368219619792444604264993438484527323 7461911371108244643350169480155025328418462873349226613 4568944139002470663355470788141605485679668656432669813 0317836216464658820830050364454812922884964461641012502 3757682821894551184580595732090939462064867750938024379 1289601800827940474817422063327914712842095137010561943 2717629286857909094932180555689790662862891547375486731 9869373846641958561889977082799001692464942519034737770 3988630149201118352837232791996507771558163406176196984 0722231867827012354034994384291685565051517438377353920 3225611599297568796557485637139984984188981872386344774 7735515013535079191081808269895360125247825470432140977 8469323294380147255125843760860998146021996986315484735 7629208099670223123077999976689261493709481313117612672 5029020251125017695385831757933248237475871601959893096 8995429457152380277892235685048764182413910232691491655 7444484512460830514578741750738717674417355110130764553 7897887522221852058613301075912720128415816099012918291 1856667157392998092917991491610004660333292257760867565 6663596534181854225605988431844272181094231810906310605 9677332784039505960669772102777361411827206434298538442 4658772847185178836337528193254258300549961461483735041 4191861619862910670638791195176205055641054814853078236 4372016539996520950423890411674976436029024341956762244 6851420894565680323277778182804023531717271616138474526 4342561703004038807168888842147579572813241630693977190 4869321017748493439522088977977460641321606591235428730 6634985649513842991511937541568268804640344074003191648 7524228128990849604910887524818976629544394637536219830 6085302662976776229728237088410640306798395704550798642 5562413295697069031260693727227049738584906354811946653 5336602643153554561276200224543650140928707010384502494 2299682469894819311063805848963834966842315468958573941 7810047802743102434361706393732266714140476450553206852 5452777271337995989719129335109533521837623781448282123 8983318392269540362944194447793933862947820856539160276 8654742216021974541625034794865733087486963621460507966 5721155856826471256401983236872218016273702740854612331 5314874653193936261343872784984098267899861969122026697 5459012033474871715272034237848532019977394108939918323 9935343608383194483504071701605001971940795569291694412 4826846029055460248055663749256769023585654963056305499 0947383386820022532727510147653820157189689176438617603 8466914712705020901016679314353889817992613894958205684 3152542717333984584967784219554228496937753821419875398 3628041513853270951507067783176184926867492451878878256 5238807875593398741899239410646608428415951768002918996 7446045623476841746284361490524099614609132990782507767 1729948737993004970609521902915918788156550294869249948 2638863968238495608685005799920812591698095762500632522 7429775722353244646312991916029527828387808637437948487 8160079866918449449520338909118199684001436019370933054 7221904717861619952110929112791700197667202021639669184 2224134953526405415034347849373009481075000992303709153 8820155082003301200760403674004750282381217235331054698 3710100965755488116614281741971422411114653964940881068 7135316799674897427937226351358103899882545160553672510 2136416929003210731223430072399556914225246430126273566 6817822859016903399525588647085175428439793423274925339 9892584039232079835993252157435842523037436661389938632 0008006457475088070937998462747096657080943692993610700 2734538156848014398180022649796165498392424721495385516 6490613388699479448764070625660160551717891131051578981 2484067441540438634321808049603577636933696507502496754 6596535171500859975076400045595426370119626833504239694 0932473254073217465365771218978633545568241703910378182 4265672441578184384945382562034978117494710465895082321 4082047820539992217083096379247191435705268927378829630 1720459841639676597939924684512021673155759406108501108 4015014939584813243143264831706383522933898357328629625 0064539653232340901663455349761453977754354551018002272 9878166610572423124306235039912669272559398387044682244 0569021752720890597314031719499393757606517044308178435 8468902322640906702558256315652710399198787449960056696 5311694201789033319307912876404500245292607775735544830 8514991216046260407966357004292941415210785179395124892 9311310872340368754933321199716941558224225323452699165 1484270807496498243209108709130271922073605282398890333 7764824402482164367448928389327178724630129521377758406 5676650342254844795273438929626352170692482957223372372 6052121486755901243751068863616862068481075325255190808 7008239375667993000525640041056868732134577420110043021 2747964046267720796028868075453328446116396367029616763 6106120956409159039226759772561277082336910179793240276 0094779050493905949903550976232855245692014923380389555 1145369453798964243907753154386610796172549357971644803 4461266623538041455573676426251445905719258022229306403 3049431773991107745994805184843416903012471052840011453 0117015926417603100466879843400676366135754159381073949 0233845959978566490063310019258076179659274890217308818 6545124915610084564921917339841849364007892425340052885 1274097826072818449936233443967778341643032861707465557 4470958871066122859798438328988827786089949825934445706 2552084666933620736456132995175346499096607099343125635 9749029656718468035188787644371927343228496757534874380 6058683938732087107123411960330893060235219350237964753 0151415937286211822952590670185758559048698103361310619 5370441077208602330006694355982298997200389420507124130 9633012473989889865016134460416369764129918551398564133 4802440109038204209805098188163707656025354228852064250 4748958680899179466861171932503324823024105980558476638 0455213789323057235020097155747602593772076776087468148 2134522531630208788823985355668408462018877633388938239 4005969382347555811966044053660170851554314092863357092 1594481160175329658341333471773027110597090517811589017 0866029901605124794507024301232306702621797011415106820 0226813999750725832130356166794912610054201286453229800 6726890009482097075854102198848852954596019747306361328 4296985538522652381613088966591450912488681312595353629 6057660319750429504118843939724705360578947986283171400 3968480764211909414275681202732454233195931119523950562 9062261100996439894838164644874586683075485778532874081 9937572748521974137180942967777411722239364135603321190 9334407556787838113045199845148628980006084838694206218 5271928018778042486680802995128970347329446317094600385 9512545338683557968905846517230067044888968406108630406 1213515520387421392844962022257546585820866986406049865 5425885908145530994843493842733842178645051398542739742 9095857008561462561834952700228141732536765397946912752 9747013170063835415965446342449683526350594853447447210 7805610781082964942647881002597931877563923904329178532 7634203752297565752743408295084547947015245260899313885 7831239117512692255667572885133404397696254039311749337 1399449529356801060379694459568597524987726734807907326 7618245233552121621496802344929254288655145733756557659 4555709239533428142462903172781540399834155641983771801 8982112476085595551899950620730071403452081550332981497 5070244267726436033873753973148431374070926654492295204 2319900734594639311996535056807332981486584110919944394 6272328453677112848473622460633136028591059635237193871 6345986963644390685405322319315241354693248757673046338 1703029447983522602051814944458504961203269092337527162 3551335262343207219430093588150339359897449335269578745 7278314039670396910017073414932531022063263016925237018 0120244226884929098195551171956120838155014485836571665 1026908664871732381901486099246991315460820019927050473 0568876141893298108310235264828108102485450220875722128 3441343794849997279202583543417204425984693274091417821 4394928017997456598736982874282682674844212137154682327 5112853416523703165307043258283372112371376096959399375 4953622322221974659619332529074042487602513819524269739 1017563719753430044796178250431153315067582562735343476 2525391425152757047878437678852418719663462419927008025 7610839274976226365490018653206454995155802908398513272 6273219672847830253852219047927868938953878036869931884 6603104363352437327154699898811186443670114028426202615 0473882358997472814933432570654746370224518872890612550 3027379190264039657741760689897698345664647052047163592 1448307099584306471727507633718020714597445652514188505 0371637738189029696852844092581931744100555760898502923 2710160089825722381739454369852965476949018738404646564 3730713195901140761317428220388331360297085261451234907 3071476245340502454237636666855757401206040598869556301 1441544314169698607403220788600313279055391786967416355 5240250767653085632242737847149746037784064609346812991 8719028927597630701598408877817451926901476910300302349 7945851100018088660621628680111091511610409832730880899 5433755118718317378655877648735885449036687907416918253 8313306362338205820154885449827883821742437580549238159 7296406196310582151670919032631873093381385011309133277 0930342511221097215505610491387050426219805260247611607 5059710379436647715293534917186125066116367383304995648 7877936569791129319587827777406010753337243279000973240 7256070388800871137309659634457096041175089444791191621 7455169709648447620461741281545361284226015513015895258 6280695706392444354780239051686133854986192665676227603 5823498556919224890690116459866096156795541549215758128 3540920253931708073781465078832035266513457070655368569 9281124265670844801778646149740454921184312276218452244 1088471507570190883495022437569885049454241057266246094 5832095962572872030994776540107398558069966198019534500 5065145010549240188610891341730607592384394612465698616 0560909454177290736400939132195676836433329961999796542 4348026569406836986706175874131676505060271358825744337 0721645881952261339705452052344128092317306505198995450 2858538352287378728698291727580782420982610606090150925 2110908989964389297862943014111400676287749920781723794 7462091689983896189486307730602749102670388394335247424 3421236712177024610116024061118571687050824404916238943 4350470250813649155155104327250747941024737478192265205 9335513625530181219642499248821299260177408010371988421 2547447216029695002774268507752175866917993801362584224 1739856076699165432757061230452867280707631894705895440 6188421315713800339848740868094144618458542303449514485 2105399124893245548665930533558457827714423774338533920 8241277632165967538326650643063880695569156202622259469 4142900799876983442091469998979568326670904141398068633 3251565256968787899225743279613964370265431446393337990 0081985753079788176133743609483928302233803279732038653 6462424980551140224692264789315929449180403829836490348 8863869756441485560856053717722873714822823686427811365 7203947496906937239915610036828075141178473782562212775 9959167758140385329868885136552323139384317422585356280 7019154400776301634764778126132438024842186566985527400 7641051190109545289838256348407045580809052214769722042 8738220206445111655802021581372204663476633351756179905 0089778088560093208145417644390323524193973154721892092 0202474270405857913543792600976807636298756614782644338 9261212134565944568010422276165241837640186734533914880 7900136360352843217478040168314672618806793649304686587 3646311483282698049202278762554540178509177497728294675 6929354516660986419481458364447890960383045828536989560 8066566619036031004530472002422639388157206867469006192 9873082248490016816348921255433754447580388736158658859 2485975587427838599929541709917225115340254222296922343 6617778192965331349674775722097843019381844505985075080 5649483189679220583434147890510257617490997582001234724 4102850794123184376014714213782951102187358993917081686 8055988133546991379453783137711413549197124346581093112 7833266217592227589369934770498435251921073517573702005 4573451305873132214384620876027751840534893713237662907 1120552694905300388822804204808210851928761076772814548 9279440322723628412479431926441924307968137038294820058 6974201501323531987205199203538773142158822114859743182 3879098919932539341503787689959695804327251777689866125 8893954420139171306418862951066526896062414520844803403 4741133148800431386473171584468157548365316705126017466 4076072809596721327294224536104266792809469773583638349 8228114766916959695573277028279120997926086381701765421 0151115811092683287485950646262362992592496943781822291 6923432548536160415251420636925214774598094198892681477 6443905376111917463026074170414492241949800170623866816 9466079892475169718500094287444466241005863803558630650 6360957270979734930709648890760630190792334617019745665 6248712884986738267854626894512094622905482754233025173 2132827853165175869340541118457151048346328320081011525 2541311936795456126121610319742783210387954825391743140 9877065257006037671968383047869291003267483442066840667 3515088586091662976572277996926003868273349641875833211 8080916861851713459115685089314940448199610725023378967 7989918872582686705377574351246508137986281348350664313 2466270924523654698351740704265136988241433088355263194 5475425324845884093993784631867338133661031005811464551 5187730501413081566601806113226835296397114624010498314 8464604395200616373542584698260521254538591505364620141 6593061524137743303724644103975985001568921027909378678 6031851767240469599157234052900381676072424770169781521 4861519474627054614221125691272253815905020395830514685 8500360242005490945502682618509587542621097399132209502 9548958289174232981343154069257570588015736545351789274 1527128941314318269476902588854786599196898835999043885 4227484694731187519748877121501915919088858132637699812 1590808969182335059079714874613336803970635003695553942 2590734536933263896961623842541047946294837937463813246 1240825306902691465021517196552425678847127229752667920 2803841296615750218468110886939399252687943950326728700 8758188610493008597501969280952048237571389454388442416 2175662637351803364327740173412594274558202675440278812 1409286880412030002270631808259318676648149044725799446 7045942382811148786117712471299402343531934763897789484 4625604174547802052955308150254298015709039238214721457 4805502696844438096038016443726195300440399081842658748 7953263601747734396347413330292755818200084648860981832 9170786212437034594042815016041477058185644132223188779 3921639889612736992400225160535128293723655737319319389 8341753843970830903585333085718369311365037008190565450 4329842209938149004544540044861822140550605287168313414 2627896441695333980296879517536667847550967256739077347 1816933997590011898911139624652061607188564911926642694 0160695906161044378014986669982843324652576088257101089 9195911118083503036507974281230709395198402548016944626 2059236363510719901481567744000123130725410256056015931 6840532816997339070715372088090132654154084084869464851 3376227482849916127474705322255057918337197829980217375 9142434471486634380845991013925549446596674237301191215 6910484733069805081712972731380662922967849316570700310 8305567889791232981303751031746783401120813530914660733 6751187621872232478968370382795012395444953967588537384 4664134720247001588520176131215481437213347926567224469 1795625863300306994583628910381264895233888076384381880 9211807397927683141230868809469171765526719713411290271 5814675294427625213295015430115336903892213841013378832 7539359202090519420939389794128938076595308702735507730 4221911430043256684624072289034021711512731689053394678 5187382278485158224704841277392682805651726037644584400 6828466737354482592496916214239033889318117011389131501 9222854107381814522925921851485752524761838480775838298 6666755676288831008601526358935863571274217772895154458 3129347098008471782896727341290370760715970897838993427 9262557381889563194050727520873259994565456085868553582 6313370849340641393491374917907721822853116009498270366 7927892358788431608491838953362361576576833422289592702 3939153868119581529960664520818861843896972001893567854 8949422165123610171847376046060382961644273311730402586 9985215372164775363206607206123292932396240780047428067 8081245429927950935051439760211929113037802170395082950 9906994439391195500340721574148017759229971932827163039 7133938003492679133416508911394642479661320947250898195 7237504911331291669842737114895866286493361339703036247 1630128321007084152026276899630681896952666694405167511 3293786905003412004284173942954144584447541246771850871 0301949763730646456618634940656615955590222038813571361 7682347784631098854748031416075183130544034281127035071 9599014203058814923214884129356944529643170313190357793 7739190165691257717806985121801152036378471823289495344 4655146267846820263039666301990692261062324086257493667 4402658139719248013316060412804309403011781839533845697 3477787554965052267198920398064650880987659599040268354 5829084048874359012102485707190569558518229964816324570 1570374833507162561778784026024807954364314277409752046 2960077059523215937839265605847631831645394608691291390 2970752932457528311220631653077945599709358801910179547 8468222029813794967339008709934835236592521531747809149 2963595768036416453157419840829497042403902353402659221 3525985308033243178585774060569003951749662478311461547 0747101524109270990190694605559239683056148077265373998 4996188802045261369572230890736822583697253467329304349 0796231583862612634442408631410349974036550869216050046 2809793942595737077522421277559627928584177313693090364 5943638449398233929185489553676473560878989971977807038 6620927463185198508519268526245382587024957380501099381 6323870820228564474021890350370205158682457112552023153 0878090161943705387176816448293944911865897681228582282 8630588986102960528325443860452415988790437047737737136 8502135393822653949023421710889783710051749817597020686 8257027259712399904777313320890674211212008218398677787 0565629424693820042378134913066630287587520925647732731 6746369664746257061200346715640903478963148186821345980 6127296825654557674985919728673797538106742173858019486 9393292329785455610079000547253305167081854955082957331 6453038966728057387828058258833867439567213201612236427 1902399903185069780948472980377051720009130562696720528 4316649649046311031340090378152174924340671446624526247 8844479703267080920479660215253622977798413035291824916 6775473338610975771752089257006270953984192767246810212 7146446516361829038678557363550700118367241542895404774 8343284348374756430452744506808442943288003263534813266 0476017214226940034962856397025725628371882800895476023 8666306549747045349843766403859894645814480531950919925 9451498233613653904412316740712966326187042419884078656 0346889440980735651117190884162131337038328475271580140 2333740874605509019733708360472009020165095766376037863 7218832003863900863187002521159432783932847926470562069 0613940364883094552023943727600115564487678447540835616 0399848851377292303432353009793967833698300912777997949 7170462853141004353493338226748496581775235312719601590 6172828462137140103053343920270345130194910703446174565 7717921913241437364969396904896573282575669132764531083 4456871594499005092022404757994214851413924545725326078 2716471305699581372348962272410151358146339359857391762 4057344627157841431895806876744880080349010473159581907 2414641729115982896970259377776750067320383367599920898 1411198985757705456900880667351053470372132934890554554 9720535301055732469661053806609950070275475226267638316 5272527915483314536193916719551030251519417178123912448 2761114532218866777176734174064523789930150371042110232 2388477693731425534798388888374132460169484945229905107 1089558793216205632208515653007407950559249445974351034 9190441133791566366617724617723425057713516044266303431 2685087965410397347392745290514055124103029836258933623 5834267865532047780753909090946014043806764382911478302 9646518215386189201400711494551862692991324737572992206 1152524782916654575695663832511478672525609757827406443 8046070715424617738733768071930679719130310725974717095 1488737474695034915202425718743866194207982872883105710 2815793640271463453279847349413902420822973866014373548 5609080295713469226533118264067965254434989996978086293 4703855361570010379699864618068028932857297252901428290 1970405011170939604017994007727907300595740645359239166 6388114459764187426920093782970522564055698299485145116 2539665867422363083935081487782114697145156264218397232 4519725639392618648161829774385324106434925254168626435 2270431372380466259855686036939297507794006992109272687 0253264588061666922557296352244204858671812045093427166 6318905192624501490846006880522350944434658274022582905 1295030497996140166077255644874614627097868897325672101 9292300982454765438008643740010975723666092413723186800 7744762686294526391724897026767456792734869542632962933 0779938306069517425895653753303319825137466974625871617 1967671157859591293894641900519594231162554265589036040 4261172499890930640509531999646107199705169382815884249 1614923639600111384532591716540276495476617295659031279 1649517360294213628187264592677678276896029664972247633 7423458853255432357319176321653972435014685762391656504 3387680021015694435823608634845735010253174638070912058 1568187968385839451042367958767056686080265948295232559 4202921026887529115436922289471789836330628408977303931 3699219114714816289438323424291014432554651237764299212 0827639297377159406413974052092305309640784163165543554 2402370608217818229921582821565401767669766120899144806 0059529906543762363612026305988951007723575565165921971 4516783674355129084511136295559530875867083778001919961 8165568310045570228278919161302403618351641223162709045 4293979674128235084330945220216062668426891971808149654 8307692214680927243772183273970929550675247929813115669 8823159331096989939122543447935774560661126904642965640 7405419288226478547979797445592299821353002931553127176 1722186319708982235311610694068488157552894816208209181 6672481312890810462376990701322935328445008140894151893 1109879654072146182757480558580243538161513918772004445 8506579847920254569441147796639922979053202771302349978 6440344218249616320189181180432647831115159468111481647 2645477617634978713086688756952976260303166684121463430 2624407946869782859874183950317139429001355908772255770 5373858205488953169601806863232587915107058893271685942 2071560763890785976077655084303731907717669314552391351 8622363114271160854458040847500024799875823005870882654 9146220787267268063637453759806741647944848149738923875 4728459343875279286766443272564795561569831372462510454 2888500733489513025043675009241929034354360108566920829 4261850388397292138035920978526334813384995927253013258 2108608715627994119122426533013518546830147588361727164 8821814983502877885575396597889061068322286186195298276 4025772256605724744655934032528658160143865185373616114 1630755729703799944665114114054079427147537781111425513 3972834961152875330388644328160811651900971960558504031 9934565279822223428072991817130543227748759230282529480 2655057174086199252370629681498124204263776859881953959 9684750680120317039135076007001949208483688796385142405 8353860689680377544207064271651941908844817749095380525 8104482473913499622829643783561309374571147615093589594 5792653518444582440734844891009395575602291056062448456 1256004382122790034279070393187107523808563892113640393 5835401058207371156598072563030772823585173136193707794 9085709984740133668500208412981911223595969682225964545 8832143393571194834778926834588974007603069394540213572 7476634284866657596679093779764676816301584881677064603 8970658327592363081409299550394583781385143772011353236 2892642037783484121359508214072712089533733168788100003 4208405761803890377556602679235794264582504634285826405 8246647041364199474705466118335438791076331452420005378 0899955034741739824797089632306577880661508788209327159 5756544842616883205894028796721171980537283624065611890 7999138028832094343311246912681414321820670235390665254 9656361761513240156795689103548807955825825328000037407 2431650591530590694165524402644222655346570827097143842 8418562650322627493196295890247541653457612824093535406 2701440070911482095483336493865766285662502730215442597 9845382948191301499938168390326408029823488774147168249 5878481818005552066910156137025327368239846402589188012 0337650092064772911586849770591281425393646332561493813 8098819347295892191223730295843415750510217738760027425 7006713072132715585027183263165673229741655699387896932 3828886666047534639873633285056162548773854356883005726 2497407546851550544779206649515963229258022932661722962 2139077254749522646217975460868209939045420657122232019 3765629382978088618030619528493132084967387233260394748 6973079385678500759409394786742549882024204154706671982 4068073770803660751254641737104593569506195610338555273 2209810939122754665443071528565396608248218609920130748 2570769885348946915431971656972247661616176670651988734 4489662458628625152225384290156087408995434217695175410 3353363403734750381964569616208605048641414584922244531 8556939210460917094993512309706812433674499298196274387 3931320970401669537573173363924066206733660664354609510 4780339053198170587577123827378025247349903133500461177 8877727476072034257314815970711634540909184231751982744 2776377940258294921372461614244122992493589461434008809 3891446700320346521898372728974239743797153198307296124 2850269656158846639448405567776686058195053148337097686 8517186306676495978906788870683150525108802156270017004 2329256525775535714748807170330384064659421313222560288 1837518818002778199301674099864410627199825274556959680 6164230149058371294203283526086813465820686611208819994 2560871923959865755990688479447989572847189711576011266 3523321187199746658400358021813404365355789510224096323 0644670362396496910274014153840261860400252104070107826 5991504497189394637653897423395944478094125964467938810 5954017706171034931790601028584817942869277680251606346 9818648761586233701525160236371817879990343795955115086 5145402587972642320057250444419433171201374682541907085 3107215208512693984662801771110264244563807915882495667 4349287553422153367398007018414596890640693638164153469 3733580413486216823628124855196282073725171164471004843 3926771290470954498217712459973537949895925018192667009 9192319815139687203924078131733288227406183489936891596 2588277943418125978223746823356556966161707037739424555 3860213043349364007531953398491086996333561330849820046 2205237942126112738646977343529840614120293357476985428 3798507314230296086006458390203266832971066474859280280 7062228941198468523711846288178252337801817573627386563 3857652511458976914251738657976813345533125961089216796 7599216200477777366017396981570051893055632093476805752 0823924709307505648653540147096925863324475352400235795 1420808860993523690497927164952973307312176270227758280 5843309927781993804392172681117659365167746348586811523 9136038172399380436191370870417832458368707326879275915 1242132793069249368067256716409379581154374100844743180 7984798184562295337831592094370585987930674314958421280 9177146937159988393383659676333285508452144871734987298 2802287224597211100337067885195708636469326747159061232 0181128619220703781668982540615318307653843983956690719 8048513952994033311865280881232170777351327009709343772 8645069055248320188640544591213111790441279949017804606 5119346213835182007919417118694779020864787750881187224 4776343972876005334911972357654068682019368086771886415 4368080099068512360463269609940850990396948362171570718 6981568085994319275507836176310635228624435829757772397 1617124439000785272578744254553882651665801545049441516 4016924498904268345734562617340205714011793825315539669 1786508532861602277977618284482128672946293714911091163 5104493201078007237074496349256912189049313573617672737 0757948988198708148032945608027014245740279928915695074 9771877632590121855832116833245638324635426413663047442 0695339068746180487426957308252892854977557044655307253 7265354490916550585449050090807360813300777288059176211 3407812702207157721799184691999647647655001009776601727 9646966552244526699337699312900316835211790528327287495 4475129813402506291381095496685728387795290504428896615 1554228237601744913735138627397538983742878364570857778 7917772282941837862509262813945141402838181071249937085 7034960067976856336968647672081079401343326899229203210 7971528543223093687838982497846997755897775841621288966 6118309718939561805589888734788223858629836061482819706 3885376638702369971905688791420015005893278157667955412 6561532407775118370166626802333634507878413669795089586 4028584925040484933796171180328045570796932170830887117 6259199594356441397149528262209871179393056412254938187 4381430808472755308389172693462948996786375493611546243 3363099267699468701922308814839034814606660954452470388 3761208316514201007631833758934939996200824800998604628 3062432490492757335719180582605324935512741107358603022 5305769820499460021459863975785058321391016158208938102 5366404328385622156050481874565965450748771370455025814 5886878709415841423636958253905004410260672794345106150 2477228062235096633157361251426679434140746652063534546 5839222611463235578393993709702620191622134738856245398 3020165547146208476297265257464268723386362315313553556 8166360519035718952446642375866198041144802521990130259 5893499907018346443127068059900432561387112104506890557 5067907676256305038426262251372906522565494265482732134 9984841605395004718249856560184731449074269196457452658 1135702651071623877334688337258997786436725917411557016 5529248420631521873791595246448319525159806339460374218 6735024198039034291728820585693526786658158201195876069 8252396492923489146794430847865749745083669623296079018 9307962445874843725174922985957167812557484233167303580 6137323872079009336336925742457891953867586676113412582 4716030708943168749649125716727634443030554358794396727 9839160550213514833324054482959124012187831340304592944 1621292750499845016709464849534409152471837782557600293 9794250148934214633867588345896387026112729779481845303 4442314713124407849821484673586273265362862550103973603 0179463212553543423298346504287829926979525076211766041 6274969836359499603243495791210300046219201462117222885 8441330174290915199745617412214254815101274882630094697 4835123007217022380251636265424573166829154744421810027 7761276072978923682586116206667022106584256981663821798 4120387841026448773556619962919187799243489762359181312 0793421262858085245471431809776763721364584043359927672 5551587668729268189864664577371815671372712732706917446 0768370230278792424382140383043987812547006213796556007 4412906471083531304202892912152146345225675356683968136 2781899954496762854591729513324623126862712073070316867 4086601595709916631586465223887456234496451599074979209 9459034313921494067984830272254572430514353045490785504 6857565598503141863084834865010575124492875671828991276 4572460725925529643384645472945207641184438179028342584 6409298456812175616938935965975740429295571529150768297 0780202397891696925219956916743579510728110135844878034 7612045865179866632782748015063649022752319205745215355 7288024819586565693666305469970629511442206125550456869 1480327448602817268281027424886402616018934181365408817 0275190363279822038270382089835124557790353616534469844 2851334548386435254810831284998328941817291612083907139 0684868789213810103679650443525120422214656143647220149 8942002143834420124097014662363438582726929610862525525 1189212907148360456679559516865330531054510197832165741 7626828559346918714924724254791232715290930876743532838 7505631625953639199685925802257094130454164678572397376 2668711162282093474137383953097453856228395401248478081 7487662218271515701356954660145145276861488219451341105 9801959086376897851029047454766574382151811345102502465 1282130788257311518251357320827342206955041620563142444 9297757854181047996194442936394669739813593669111845157 7779926435064354447789078668856676365556751013302039206 4109944674869723800189018577123739333851891151761529179 0335703578359795955444897859498954246647154327706708272 6518943783794806403342214337724047867869406306620720565 0277370025852374393455794943717575948222394848213090905 3923116986640964837350683077249445046879290633705387963 7101170440903752038526402962570300441750898478007785474 0069098315941092887358718953394735828847351202477751441 5286414333015237602025716546639313515169580288664731538 3404234437057963764866980429174989729433098371512156861 9296541976790875435900658851911949101426075596946536884 4561880990145071492835593653328658780734465634881032988 6796716467813573843886039356754812673163834632608152226 7743361034256279904458071024372908605563941984409751355 3481936898944385856295365499862588604857134920887479532 6091097703034650129404022860283613342235054786831175310 4804378870682882815000408270466690072446076608132834861 6471638169678446051551761653711887635152359278589755531 5812735391683028019688722025518660905434784145591634664 5871317346752404232051378466514548485210827433728001348 6724506825679412532619761659887652396688873925240799849 3528141270966542050697694791090919691843101757313225070 6433908790786086732900306398353516515980007405308268960 2417037023267069764470297602604698157613952922096431184 1219908124432974534969714035525042861389842059873557626 5543534721231099641807557394304984758358977867534082777 5255945346907202949290138613691171938131736016464766254 9743551192372319033756640399554244778394429835182877424 6412327916622487261166153119556515318379303744830710564 9190863769246430392533328182321026516298438247988940816 1531526098178358205420475757423919079066108906172633363 5275358836728525323566999568627018308121674052801800025 5368992933693867881167440777299165427880446784135620093 6297554569151807671331296375531481657990907293104137962 8475994177907248909988399465812988705098836726884172624 5600654681144806371742950845879829312533822895706426355 5895195747921004748780099067471349081771165970278740048 4855846184436218804559755361397818771100160012097380658 5206022746739843219801950690953316230458982917616258601 1360218289353059467362871285557042048740358073801752241 6010536449207270031358736274465470777935266484464080671 8320237279420143447234741680498214353219066185429925469 0278390239469367565855047152011417500088637443752809863 3553566630531447427801085599461612399029562865316383085 1747979431177026166211075066725911367956573126107906874 2527132102089342043068644265621908898010268788167758633 3919879360681779680015207386458111864332223002760660979 2372849188165221926276820901885478038944356032042433072 5687346061737023245268043661758961997444611691103048605 9055319970563600863393574676825493273026102929726522199 9701378474566833692781960326841205387250396773387410094 3023310659498597575628944088749450232447104514115759283 8543190436560997944177869456505908673727940501810358913 3007802251836704712947858393258945203373711540965251726 1432458213651094928649637279067566775702907881082452198 7372794038199950249285273634074361722349146013133741882 6157775394499817582444937381706204950516722942428537471 6677617880644347567422409659208038034162784725694268290 2292521252384858533734791367159246949973608350100908415 9991613780484158077661793091915947188569099610232560063 6796509775882954357381862985180328592847704137243664895 1461450501920694469100554517531628065330522640076777089 3310898674759236311424921196473798385954255778544792305 7506806386126902090132506307939519222133860918595065125 9496621115675247703172613236327036342371720466923617527 2964371717948451046238560425822273820574669416399792178 1159413559646469298483067092014257797423800935295307642 1311879630325003384984642860363407249831285559398096274 8682443195781859038887550090259136755043758914720260583 6213776664200909010705930533871909593483383302999128166 1449330234883242862780945037445941996227719259121297396 1871592020847315534698082291794557411069295622770746468 2922506407698844047590191734774146649892635236134717021 6506656059047328036496824398368514816737296969861572310 7288050308655420546534599832179968137693852187938647137 4152993484829918808957757606697549607425734899720499944 5924747765506558813098857791532212534825426618429008335 8153300425533240532142124836043612819221729578384448001 5460029895050118238964630978560709107880102649379376565 0947187932258338844608895546152946266400196083891130912 8568907495244109929559185087086298774924629350984305416 3189206518901022108368738507686044955836700884497199414 7118076441320231950290439872981974058817957555924943246 9415479940500957863464910789359582772786600741560112775 8927156974669185672088046158595689739292346460865182597 3480987627803273578312282423971491807934995218964891498 7489119544660184648597939334327981695217348104730074648 3125306807551970638079106679558987664530004506852433458 4450141943807605732159724289332940953577690289281327309 5037334413744484240496526726491230745760280033902974672 6007190696517893056846085704862419219218955295012064993 8297904522189071154499699379144340897775117026140825840 1444153573912575268782112047795676433288753969726244731 8790329525014752686425937456143548799640235550255624128 6564188871149563905477942768587250411279911978525278635 5553260549077541637281878794216675674857856141623043363 8240765037880156019880957723804879880877686818853155071 5521356754582486210745365289042299172215641243296548596 0404760340108960793000197018816034018706687673493011680 6762537583410194493959959751799294529013819672487642943 5303494038404548902069081145170358019381915900539925385 4990428116443209598104297256009893982978142801815867903 3616012883408918242656076965727547631996722453307756635 6514988924033280178529096715912155922079660592005166471 5113084015747198573315595081493132744386096777289684562 8669479813650313566094452938685876216472384194726675264 8279780364616646165460093843200963866510587938358408749 6361419706343732440744061759639504054302308420453116892 6186905477455123081429286713145478724936722627140194805 8072089560729540266035730001659184622869442970735359279 7791351415457236366805613510337359416057986935094459307 6459253643501294918340746568221068024329544721198860420 8897044877259785222935514414359586661710840576191296480 2496895729633619081064734292915801249233415950727908608 7473472977792831022117036007855457695093136478690591301 9289750813682069374766244097973906085819570369479562173 3909224235687871954488870765540417538648949470012505326 5954906591158579312704816593456876477106138345165728635 6567308144810722413625202977151230115216366436175554153 7773135312607367384511610608415135837496499914467183123 8478172661278322910119023056934267889747688453059278879 0534903105077614255429962938754841751963997912067148771 0566996732225389139322340156445850150383589716631779696 5033760872633416256651521685707737530402247944039875456 9309976118475950363021128888392344959267003790422257102 8065129805454695532114953758276649718670663197079169226 0507908921887407617766347269293430000285444517296016471 8901564120699430998616936685189833401054866295948994656 9035360554157029370869503683225813239174001133578912283 8643818662142763911201676285091701580132394079716586787 5199335922606774097310151174226890239632200130165011170 0896408566091596419960202060399859516759933616460872516 1053738306083013854701146917863353802341074177249771296 9498238933474609781466633088906239419319707976848862203 9448966521855308553719676675096359880517797472617930326 9128318267486205780926525652903428019088270590140546637 4700138330258893616017150154888689359105694404497217202 1139245648474988858366001193030933405042481909480846789 8760038276692181719086769660182978203559920718977804292 3618366306679457260518896053823472875932823011951586555 1801782831335658309861373165259350308058239625590828657 2921386547219577931224335914732375240378690825360216462 9481320488457398705136724638246505998731146037622534977 8221030101454298751138224482136735267372107046667779742 4225083858464887294909600521861477477151996602465522606 9621270620854168787239515997826861207922328864955994712 9439200099676084626144529668818191118094488991955881471 3799314815293295825160760107116624951556593720289303451 3965776120215825001792716582114749398982521641313983316 2921591167878631149035037080467291134675664573677603167 0447118722869777749372049841155253422836893646994865992 8163890293333295967050233310631864547159461989211746960 4407479301121141664974922769663879341360554362801356521 8859169191601265017034734921985779121559965545078845902 8002419792836146886166968729406732657944855141210293316 4767805043203023892916209496994094626811268847761941929 8887283020453254835559564561049750752610524425580938627 3420635892776828442281295814647347367073622559728294372 6377487768399286376323453936634450584640322202749734150 2487576599102151954483914148945282238326814839805199707 6559268898315447157695118315551061873006768568040571230 7832433568627813031698684340855208154148525567720882895 1940358785837202454478168634608411970360599469204205022 3895050999054746225247328128667550756059266570238196798 5443697384303634755135301014223131859665983550172909122 6635606839627244308404652362865284232381423499086766091 5808115299856731882700013109382157619132965931457997811 9982342630591411983389412562602152147455618597839408169 1455551300017513102083825563173616215459035129106180015 3799212994811409282642152270031879995958336372414326471 2437805197524452586298660913976536312050348551968701426 1642737394425538704104093401178690284831732444669643839 2741321758809800049498861502455683932136997226039513159 9909527837014548012759527925657066876033943012129119785 0593657439413065417846820219003381050360714952969682719 3408249954082421616396553900931007144638876203134913407 7562755620587774807984394581194951882007132052594033442 1340012436887461101510266689010672516105842324526485513 9823924004357219566830736578634636284713947718760514239 8707775353711988544676572934635846988478103391466784785 4708731515042908742459239461326108929195037101182549231 8420721043794200626722449362643509595503375838171951054 4311687327960567532982916131257543568252456465008122805 2263681461159753211991706603643597448082885621932267393 6865606254293822490061995607753330652464844307273487208 8797672926968147974853263746082115171227217434461213726 2433632401184329188986371123475830738974105916818188166 8955953718239958310915895586515510793911051537159282391 9727238518934595024177790551515157264975708724287679440 9731453020409590769173875009613264837074559534153513313 4490003875280310133785644191147423502245236200886553420 5354859562097776348591737878062122554402259252738483077 6517999637382300909619759380174752578307961563233626646 3730838957384671116709275064415747632824210968186670214 2077632683755260776111089889449646732775343901491089616 3618414435140276458122289605060381554653157323103591573 5922758911349256900935607147977688700731954102283427174 8757490709187163047623887234096963025340782474650972500 2722414526033508279170509524408937573333123198203021541 6350786778265509321713781712313716114212318124408063309 8153607437639502654255747238777747951603707602548634894 8281530335202194134646696375143271528080291002816293441 8264108275919524951817369371136515145376975746303550396 8815577039389834871549884013238769153330886083961520387 9265983426272431774927686269635413106846562448434931165 0896687484469347103405348229548440424944548029015008712 0911679176586065278724812579775347478803166890035108745 8568174549707049735995711339834554368894821610053715261 4530056399124244539962580313280228578155567533705179614 3359354831260719900258511108667542907999170353700606436 8388657603432842134674936328479813459950952445941366688 5886365358016564396724558897521380576361590214842158335 0868717691213845760044375608187454847305378791606854309 3840810194972061059938135377308743093608025437461836043 6914874112722209890114767287794789539517337789411265620 4674800771293805345840765561616367140328136450673896217 8520907892224643916798604380401984876059535757297848080 5364654179647434163208018815226299727917536184190105725 3910235261006661285793861284828721151144331217481644040 0561836018672863279325396928232426014000725989950970512 6468119851380702881169297470365138827816180181143146872 7933233145431510250480273769735906929697188889345453153 5369515189875968892467578877943475069709594838918709199 9856782139078432637031657987840807613470059542315330631 3562919723476311123701263743716988364569939180204023601 7065484741044827168499151197376191570800687543188967229 4915351919561931247877010488364900343071220216932716448 7378907486971688905566978934955748268599453881593423799 0106692455380866035693093474851627199700083726662594609 1636911918668340876039816053457187304488378784459945641 0661946492827902987144851382966227706977101867972627483 6234505524986843346217582535199489358389264000821604257 8581501014868869194413913566869688314459862119923349722 5849337410553246237223178411540422579197837762605724976 8611808885686579798004500743655996168491050849723073534 5599811561675513166841957334475132922964429136515799663 2553834794507661032896848698762817246534181038300169434 5217588085496074784900756730397047497994124351261842137 1502775616682736902616881508892134935073218269322806605 1823157630541607230367138987483779334050158419807105831 5310913451714395671880125030598869506311654406196180647 0807361237675368395022824398752860510511351814191973795 6946936386812745316528106350383468283573844055142293480 0799366821080449360686216460067663448303192249589315595 4045816949724136805749636567933079196367152569807186187 4731197459621434447874538755676792302136148597286303389 4182374504989176974007142884239766806283172901190857403 2503385452223540337598944008979329603741205460354384182 0076325880936286978935955808509497565067995350334583706 8005723967268132946214075401312828636882307453773754966 4487670662370586745285605262876843710312085978307077429 8894233319665993370672470968952524985445820981439492120 7939343655680256945592260893704379680883059217354990280 8187239423500831667258629898918865217070485809184394517 4164560090225973841145776221030576886909260019619975636 4983572315537116480078041903407349958308441455122942817 7602152104935813182396627678715737149982841408036881971 4227388302087450157398585239725106689569962349628354927 2734508268912027147525704270506111845946471828532054542 7233451594086986241199063270746182667956011701275258350 8647388492046027857128502347846753390313187862966495520 7064550768958438391867679066785694775621300377608024518 0827345252143205516063315040369941548606130675953365971 6800235921608947814046818533147106095468336916218480655 8707134105519361745103710159921613619950970865013778053 3897593988366937873954822789683336138162870025109398023 0769216401666959917739312248390826447912809985780640532 4340913718621885323049102890113716108308680874867238115 8597421815653709296744655184929287500406515807192028280 5299224441627354322382564952517424671577482689612161852 5639989365694450558351032818566413199762669743911116778 0948717936965736903761431922383476655463730888517770884 4968323805818661049089021478787690731157126141234536496 3900842699447080255146246808750232039897736546071330432 8417053734413903893234842503181688302691387388458847942 0355798916511772879206893386316827004321470084246757852 9416604696403753841191237643274386841834063376908656334 2469199412844660048651217780432768985518402277518098790 1106967645819095323132112878909014976869469812633598854 1954556717571267667883715576312670276152597776992561643 7210301084993130354371898992470093957528242987296922410 7111180096726415730726186239271371578280611414300201711 1426482584889272072257212203277130099829499920651648922 4551883661421595958912823752483606217204449590248575680 9969155862344381651671463163310048739229322622194319536 5465767781209844862542039608301127767452831340676229436 8841354220939496071825983260013557530996909691637349665 5974503738055417879293820300756984307669543903118727067 4422084002598679309241436629052273054873320374993181703 8992564161674496493569266521534815077105717773031882845 2217536385509090287600520764445585217234669265970493470 6045532756296067906066323102672442059559496173835522058 8146676672261525390990922373470014065613975006335694487 5096877152084832351897942123225929201006950720089427540 9808572680945059064154821843092352059880849315619983713 4863086316081775309934313568261193911313197553117878918 3155992277502484615967066466405284880921192853256995495 7327013366289102018529597151020987318184639442800526951 9090433002235567601977870530906642648447231165417685422 2119167486235082140555241633628561937291560265630374851 9633798312493712512584668544944179398939503613056358538 1465349742945202428280473039319639196656867950978121194 5037151849483955346185707607532969762060421264450505727 2373623975657440000518850643825547281839696475595398026 3000973297590967668112501920350862913964308563802687805 4242269120670846669566779380842887975906633338519183165 8073331288641077969980277388121632164618197229799382327 9225034392320715570655636931529218829355461902365071690 7691665853411416202786881452063334351824445869277959804 6627970127434881999983671416159300403854909347712321623 0853924966881367722657236650480074286645066723197281356 5442043144422054427955692892481651067906360543142276229 8205106039468390735987427441902527429805800573784246772 1405075868932757823896493302953931675436558263682933422 7866799690862018808955961688981948336656830850488836176 4603121668763086594919836752609718937985086429615427801 3157388422626909720754930123834769332599468506448850358 4484386598349300601794354979546847118805815318348388546 7009000362390165675090985197438260891762970517516264463 2104682240045354860639954363499876179329543924509327532 2116718512553617107202565833354352696800851148963267718 4139489710157968223712323777998170453134977953440975537 8224041468783103118732043028771398412667428430830099637 5651519942564082353249959052809366080177081548029774680 4698730184428172248913336690764257349831495301549179718 6038684886416413668203152784150730160382876090478550704 6797051029723762400497326796540443757434614926309232993 9531021385733403946546431380393284754601668289457039852 0289897056199050058566331681025424796122497994161923808 0817186956176833555930820343291711186119406614245930234 1685892832540228112237514487838380437533386005245983771 5219808574847409115965605101261021357390877587448522307 0727867510269340595258400443876916608889983769297115767 5464446866868225821631593841533402184543020044556787861 6535387790068479648161154614774256766434666786165714321 3956058051068524929302034863111876979067573730613086580 4980539962498308851629744832342091870932486556631685998 8821807634263361803803309370806856552116308357042659878 4939627742574272212686526087553770343242797213162471865 6218150212721001533814352764044674384081792139852471765 6064532716663053443606587885020021620083222433975474388 4656908084822976109598909361512918143246941901775429720 1682602926069362867759394413039980700485624722707461638 1708027260932449104071616943112721693245961346699250726 4935833273692236372077527056795318598698939329745192340 6580320289778734716023174722746080557162944886163769004 9880287681783446200622032710191351233577036490080845554 4255768267109148155967365538582594382219513580156377119 7167936702062224568634854690598778034658974565844785240 8819268830922777054604946355615841409745355423947767342 7530500839360542653385834292408867914093681442328587900 9223052915279991590500906519247441417091004770849988903 0338563394194410486439219020225662877398462669712962868 7375722161881712782123563349047154994707588680405946324 9806132450533895452386272552456440081303686346872684137 9219379578507749890278243158382732350331096708993301570 6641952401640480259861958294666114657087896993126661948 6819119516889978571382608897201650221151500004591675918 3141379528429240162630759069281025915047690687227211554 5836998472442221101278300842149489854275989287579626814 0828424620273448115637761588585666606287075979845389858 8853973591506784666774407355889621176490263887730463122 8815008241486403525126070075059042685515458730819944836 1425175009691988121471776942905584636475578159388806623 9542018937490840322751020634892328309341028237894088989 5317257072781466983925467615050901133856273474822826535 3590100895281786892385130548337080121637570618687637859 5480214881006720711402705172446818076076012994222575783 7851526237298044375489744603759100293991487767534772424 1123099838146911879572544474496042009487586321049675622 6171098065703754579778452875550670681333011940370283684 6318300506680753062470647522436185743826977839833542129 9357934225135203492355031032263242244961884867197753558 0316521471061995841040622119083596690789796338081213639 8928437310743158230935296944233518933301343708243264385 3278990826149765002466223360134797174646420807983695465 1332945377557662272524462050785169967201989999340101333 5072075807710403826558364817000188252048738626947279776 8681984124497130143674446177383603784505886773104155213 8029551148294138196811165301623559891014775948075941177 1570116508692185411471004985307661544503263624343420505 2785612868371178869862422845371122780475373192140489569 9108618357580954983844456601308474652765120152251640460 0863882540892101024615835361898855615679545559434153937 7450291006612155870640166529816814549150487091045363602 3369626790074204524510787476711108581603883350490730198 4545965754311516272250132882641327327200458647504003597 5388411508587123667673305367165176672359234741082205566 2073897145896736124428601318448099009966194185512659140 3124482682150505096821172238621231152652300713165865427 3609247852137350152630873645042097086869752775065195387 3468375231671703179386470783338125470305674216067595718 1244817241549006779553950339497434406511014026688323398 1384072995257794268605098038571003884722484823787587024 9233921727160672323783759668280655877905336621109097334 3419979784433485265324350722533603987194609870643016788 9540908433831832738009554905680850927913218961619966362 6200962269637110459230585985793321394571812184970469239 7468471194090316286548267278160233466412458675531537220 6986570758884561592003927637676159553914381141064107128 0366418273848570213166476675524075009491137683189196875 9459457677975505054359139588476862792044160738994386605 9704875573603207618939929078473257012189386351243450402 5611153110615981604106293472125903381033962210769101359 2064184427275725636244992188419296928450488655716808147 6678966093634642719375556300958026571667406069670450700 5597645239753093566926721347565632231052170979726788201 1756733844202585858563099582772237670124261950140214124 1517017062574823919937573153980565184474781497885071568 7141423536244332730212268108547082779756822570093257014 0588369636640436028018657355839449184790336263501554324 0087944455288584149451156409427092240658840581570274699 0628262912354038024579975749327018239144762628671972800 6741510646157842608708921008843375777396856008810813692 8575650801843593099633922487482273469794807840647767757 7435081064813113854120266818014621696063486386935182283 3302134661336932791685950307992469114783325130820766910 1517857971695866018579272996719400552366904988057652288 3405403829572329495666610618163109789226399407301157002 4576283747735763081837981616381190797360315872121983138 1962034497698162064239850752283277337325833243728821605 9788610987355191377855881403729865083817511632667454759 4083452969670926281699808448890104436399294171335504917 2185304441361275537274043801966167062333829738024049062 9825860951393502749589875052807206731837864730248913057 9054815627366934203153365934803545221237593231989288843 7480373241078620860562246217556691406649656032562701524 6939470098514711600994089128351947568274832967227217668 2993494445340679073655254171748865839010393192874133368 7055929138002772731477548697755411984013889604528855416 4615529596730625328830411855501188829841586911577081853 7363775060713350543268713538259132850979585614230274360 3957649606785980108937955654308759455387321323500760300 7730107917896408379918870861963208679051158891374126204 8385411578488220395923594332704524591411473507805455040 3358190338470648101424868919725638116863193321649762981 4849539646083874849543969458515257951809116266545236733 5174501636083335297396558922109211569119783167291844257 9257575500403074904666422709066432242851324544080760503 0997258302179025792182169082377943883480865654516580322 4926641396247339605115247595839356366074438299366773118 9712438143450714426349066833674626796514487576042164900 4657804566810897623735246630448651394648231966040726712 6392740537148060020288141194791417421096450631305594241 0056398778030768315454955071573005820147925159590460246 6115178393678560161253240627524204371192506137964850891 9819095877705809924908420856001038860239431557064092622 9658546194059909869647650740890903710204107377322833000 1943441313189898291146076879347947563792607660871483258 6479309319426065037650312207896059737211942645807433393 2294645621715299286987757237442174524351059370152244869 7613048297775612559901751454759543095729786727400721774 1044287624195270575130818896669903902513418046187913963 9175199961068803957945781408699435579293988614007114172 4989460512023152862732692324098027034403935721351903458 4028877988233814226609893318496674788926698874274514772 6958495465807735894966320431968422729390540234206993659 3465517594644019356968088757365135655273782755845600317 8125785472579739016890446296702126248612178766264775483 7065335028591870593939017780464717594243236240820479795 8379349852045596799025405159404945477441760839577973686 7376905855647918279488713678562976470361971927727368758 1742206193421215839221471693970525072478316583686909212 0660602977814422914515406119505865265141288187110649187 9697943160479965128847403654083999670832363146792721324 4936269857074070471305843482632931884544051058661940375 5873250257315665275392902152362207415301446575930722750 8883267063705821488431961565310418901791255484578746340 5381875056140442314611978451309705654536912682557944487 8042588295007696823218986262381111072368744992142469150 4040400313321866823059154359549671890135590314696913736 2240776144310312264860376479193926771749354075341625710 2558871122830098045539403337048732823588397650909521672 6564747258020548090639892790959497565422906184606794762 5812914780970375574292480898165417448550967270889203351 4269360692215766563468441714251418841300734634211770913 3884972815682697556483084091332633671724772500819038332 5739818737436603642934168154160852874645872556535076211 5073088506880345696823291535406069272424136126383496243 0252227348220766743282446251953438168663298333351231892 6415375390268980209230690246918808661653425971370319964 6563655178418522520774003775501336093586141637044909219 9891298081723596202953847731659451593254575127621826588 2696502308327487795212641617601548390384586984583193711 7209368199083288932591601683152378984175095542145657354 2447703079868907388542365511940355299976861512185036911 8581180619655257629645824743954946388495230522939043192 0834700408595906247758692673900383856751959635718838147 7340819136711013050785355589760197241318688735176938889 6092097081199608639323761143676107035675675195450985667 7260928307830333384947896302610290498277851677349656630 1792404581418889016861103714921870755368544212842300294 3618462997844709902389209087028258677599793290024068740 4128958781800155126238506698352076101525810292220691850 5898797807610317527440586023149271114853812525022120659 0865901782025878010422474264403050814934008893553699421 5541242794024288330163556008454806114251973600079468367 6743928913680375452258525035643374923040611881347898649 5017912039521392725893518850322747972830455537783064856 3922152548181723320806672527665964316205418059448070937 3376273851917793186994730245908116531708464778489793524 4335720380614698700923270065387351237811893555880738276 1431387104773213306585242921769520098652215583227076240 4786747201853835783437702235042508142457128437565714796 8931036341808937329972201918567752838733601339441772638 1562202849015960447422841069146815777966019357848536075 6676916433461402954821501762780794026532754016988343543 4195316982597257270323767232710438850214575511607810784 9036727341375685054751283331828168180687923483942357902 8304653257090996989339293195685942215104275316137785891 3302623839957249246256520923809821631002200993851783878 6291284754647499738084609884915717838740446198137448390 6873405912842383139922683550617309537760077334415519711 3447780113636712930495399900198370576056147210774583344 1235752258798197320154370849321291768820404507449491093 0517869705671177011419656169548746956995545794664902459 8805818205226782805544006305517162010917064549665772809 1231282730371179344888819275752509942568057204571560030 8835125483545318216700312020988817566560248156433398561 2103352180312220387245461764927719760756163989992555884 4824712539754441995752875533816075238289074957943408478 4098190504995472234917678089989735554281691198660291050 5481900466341371555736993081687879278573666964628266282 6784498376781127049916168005880869983507642972740292518 8906394922183187369232560399158730451177448334267912516 8538532935334055740695466163939922312566237332891308244 6605159607568186413772904955157885328899061541234378136 1699480463908311094735416191894425279561023915503630620 2464858209675195205668630960889827424160266486843101853 5792010934148995913294012970080979209338728524506836770 6352271937561210705529957700568521654739563093401459950 7090684943999526109950370114911485835658403569443924401 8137587295066820507129554209918508765071118127238305255 0942709701808367332460479643916371196248167128781688086 6722863275435721997602795855021249960429342072378556610 3352134288354032472088407536227477076722657032216145985 3084807014327113323279558962703353311330191389309874263 3572074810144260604122194998739520982043140940011739601 5001163746493739333742500935967983549598081681749426411 6175890029744537902464510011573256811536605504921822907 1820849066730683734741354087686468803628105346366063639 6370508400603225944423680684070109041479140807437243253 7542045294549232054885409447277733086772895728448351993 0624062333601489465701029537276931923980079137424612898 8062094042510718216870035418271782469358852896936838712 3395081807112652032316069421394350441642211804586597284 7019874705877049174523614062166471826842276504309872213 0253292080624410135651901924297683194184224795323048872 2276199998130593434354096340873414940098361137992901040 4902165198001696534510509320118652889500134985548157976 4869199753554001996239218303715570495661114074906989061 4688031627456504309292968564920493914266325600490954672 4624506038670277906597782558864298724579515518278895492 9379136186433549495607479606299394332898956071018500741 2974027902759832985344536654737382544305064921875584905 4725366313745370776589299887545318170758033901446976126 1208012192364849601319145375873842088703277363104544410 3175204216817020249242468543393848183239720117336727143 7591403573249742190766283951872620948773642289035555070 9956806448138539121394944076998176571221767587769774137 4769300803853092414702592673097243425147389794333082207 0919844429634936827345559992756543084921450058959498583 8897219490804800211031010774694575030279867204560296682 9024330049019586565615233850660108608524705125925107236 8903914426044804191068856917115605546765577541313378467 3435728191355792152125244163426728793514579872623606847 6879424492454329593759322568038241243080404415170323303 5468059302554598084018141938839130991313780395165866885 6405344250459768630684647038529304228125371288812406383 7191968251315506404586582122027033445251500245556971852 0449427126617557097790765220163140992434562496582346327 4199966965919096303150772162295973794133044906912354662 8999767870639644275439705307201015678667651462562096649 8520697707102833199253552221017907154255491066890989015 7143522523208824935483264058254433228993388181433246077 6202119276353556055401812466401180644907486567924930457 5303054063589985810364305066917883604463376007252105930 7210192292241895322382915890934128228750510980146316239 5736714345765411805422274015650441113110505863376808693 7833038419596945386133732892471602532229369731322493799 7292800599267556724797579095349634141700203866341961453 4418285905495280534099977630879343399759789105686041339 0126065078612560823204380454544863133251066372391013324 3023185466526509293911805432574169027595407190841762886 7735299986425460585144807032455850880023749219853889982 5763569046940203693882744668184013998417739780380225429 1492591957492773178379574501072916189699932883137541980 7672649180013064389905496374484069145828464261242049616 7874919002870799697918853412624810879505542074352644179 4719404034479651091027244817919032055597758773842727381 3105814360328119623482496877066808719029887234172895279 3641870640694846398010895643153523342290031479810166843 1369479196147206097308580136150705516651333914433244858 6946901204924773255718230581885747169914636031877933013 8475975986112096170716267577315729761334685704814097969 1548600125124206029878855353376478465112312928998520040 6105400658342503451634685630309405097898362527739341235 4469101293626170198997139567103939774531009630549010544 8365702167199187220346357563638244111617093788893854939 3556125009047936371715422408061034381188603305755612486 7332684560694175279344094970259977435014670199502710791 4478321097845715562188832741071097653063416812979334593 4674275670724413469431451621670473376735826853171960542 8171285887083015931604884149219032436305805033072196601 8280900940432717917990576993235443881050324067491860691 5784062898734473767092342257822449454348280812656771732 1258040238692893611255653082045065306634056149010369686 5856206381088416211250724374687218924209263026533476485 1006488240187531107752387990519147513017011555125936509 5027766386560475993267772695534780632704930394893489795 9809117789256537443265439374227850627165326171004913012 7647658588781300480840711844142690290625420067897649616 9966203724074999018383924962308016797133423606997570874 9062665937334634933117472389156734441286767762850073286 7428934742984354169140694898144641854134452472851022266 0007961380960752701040772759689266151674443660665791711 9518927091206931157006078461310486009590279729514654677 2338319753003929982023067750861479378310340923251667930 5885809444971780201240607532058426904533209973279358065 6207789144551244404825526930353303513359014814445164701 7174096780541342209529918090602912607156833927661689267 4456115532092800093355234193476248116875078333750521448 6412300469359127245516840949343564359202084008663972887 4526447641681222431979005740376752041131459356908294863 6502886651386671870984019126520871938214610496291771605 6112413262298472918197350192326469347606735917920473460 1950214685020422272549906050039052717398308823934696132 9546058235596168859614438551773255682572004086406671572 6142874215865629365346667650305399437264337771175524863 3346546866174710294742570747114524084069357459330581066 4791058725770870394121595834972080143473202166732002959 2177831146547941567632358090159344983934360311394701960 2368064364710155265483303322903249484887401748716255541 7843234598358313173685674119482164882832198303929378208 9006668641656356329990025891242536746598742757842445313 5056811633366503798136161033428769139977909395653758746 9917820529512660654358748024953105462079082869238253173 4870934885092202989974921677075930466511581133383047832 4658453779995964224511055205282259855135799543314078046 8738288309181716886504746473420060161594458175927648783 1751006154057153340802777001733934869159725448358499570 3116908905023479004182696112774389101113682498365112435 2217329412770603813026341816523575148350077986826106893 5781083578681115816638025428639454882447431521714465318 8212265603371686438855279490837229672715058599839020073 7043520451962130066826186389711245753979831674835802866 0902437533659703795530174286017098228525434662822605029 7822819229679749507068469470141114718271237717945439542 4754558231763707200209395248030550248615291942583807464 4561247566303293621119406438535126173363837578519909303 3778956350709984872647563288157718587782973537054845621 8406166516380521163355359561571365548830402308390484990 5346402275363505322131262857984748871208797423919712980 6515715622514535737622964969957851618947258601930480188 7884140770642778982111550389340417299078428877913960319 0909475642774628234645049618558957186727089305050991750 8259060162303560854100261506599582940941882231711766856 1034310940901519556035941976295271519144654657011462735 6476034166407335530107840661217068804877676582960344592 6238647585574773412285590994551261972615033569804674294 6544652410747998946799784648927454814462927046102427724 9451728542720251707513725879735089028835651237307514021 6213117026404825133197504282209895138455281362688417732 6700882525431724357988989275269871603988463330764027410 2072542860753914632056334190051780169548164179493173488 7812244472518611941008835131375554904941816728642441721 8802638816562753985733360041105959943360044510938252578 8027664814425790955484257632566676861865912705148389804 4159755020202230844231648171457820102308761368940062171 5918636966475668011505893950691794861793881106913573911 1929119476457163842439850676760927015601387625473877555 1308216149178633110756769969326398363601998430563988679 3035036311014621259261823243292023050487397355510388061 8396303383920224450218778063418013902925080016547655990 6039088069177185244075096351519581930854853494363752693 1428347260128632155695589347590375217333956986053558181 3340404683458712039407449236354697080135396702968920564 1532705761785074369410421620028138597409944580394843717 1223780859161062547291289418501433733201139419237769927 2849879216795704857208482621178953745099590160573191451 0330159219504779986163997351363430181270766361962564218 2961355714741419682519778451292399518094802761577905150 5299624564676859410800319655247777844310184875368377693 0481208594934751495753635190836645103834811783830402008 7249543294359801839909611614425208081024615483437721590 0747465469707895682559178102153564440601396893159844515 9332120198273787780746052798480631885339359255326405680 4758713927361712743904944420640017604659600972674199501 1180194421994703076386808201891521069608033731147927545 0469180708663306830471771276993888434975203615083864030 9236770796659624074665303205885579543535898594777542084 6585446621311741732136381937611174526719845377107365956 5949816596887595352725655305225867778743619699554527008 8885043127590941433023642951983092817046363671057700408 2355626345787874785234482399846943780739800388210355197 1467793674394843979504226155553063937295775976121390828 2947761609069866159952443474072082548727474163790541203 2043763264976757883944911594852617550814823643520144900 6844903755254950452871127759024402682896602399138122666 8728716943914242335690716721974852985490650286693853139 0027800622281054659491949657677340871738526222585319584 7657410136500168835483562369923544012235969360060512297 0484808670655982833625461624988840580805683874768059241 6721489925466769707042797594707443992401921713587689294 5577148244404837002827609384443667265579592053332863638 2118343620277464608717645601823692049975214261411194950 9141365939939598884968732539054561689863096296277455693 1596271112913890687533714285816832655822915316734128890 2773433554934478868355341061282300218466236526025203082 9905573599629412128403615848769828447672166506050843093 3235779163412598672524107411628555608874176483498207142 0906963904058285391826216228998268695975949380590488575 3681523517451496466142696587956201997664381005061504180 0687076584704534771470059633072335779079437670642119611 9205824254444186413088962966896033391500132432796099227 7835339589184662575993194526690242146365986846158650593 4071484008604030338552638224638158915811836335966437381 8562104058201328165698540316735563816301968056458734803 9675160571644904016838278201603100326068032668396046855 8981291340311753680129125576890009703604992591452651397 7577298346853058553693635182475723337804400750475514350 9075612721952284629606722106216074612377151537118688504 0037147862817884264613905805364750289469072392890947226 3625662125720569197736932903139341358756978228791242833 5072502728595632347802504078961201978921641323874369299 1691397743472714978009964967297895391487270489581227501 4589904462389058696429492723035412933532387618921156458 8764429713638978164132213843945580346265579131440291412 5011688519989228707998820333274588508787396201958428491 6999880962566639784614021609505972997287096124330457625 3129268156432918037383948191514649529198853619766896498 7775347004098933337972715949051939180303124409381216360 6427205974993743009579616220470674611740857341097442874 9024072224071920084911858181518124276338523114088091933 8699052473755179697915334836986077884734179237590002069 6454778980465442096165582454565757260109829279462120160 3586459098001214611081297486526766493775485550163800936 3914403874704406807417307111491203955955647637863687252 1258664199651815527268261024910471618972792199637288140 5772954371894830012920612558250088095864823435031158427 2504471441799240885831604436354263131199883815034474732 7397732657258291837424868253221336201914847369762675550 7600478474750713026331527914424648458310542617927325595 9789950216364980568016721702398636422151384913678946966 5189599636981895289292091091581455804158302963877917869 3541218300409986888887076505606757845234883714489299580 3139722692500263442393372937783612199894600460805192918 1573650714060521324366571174865186510958665531766993318 1738303448325237239280960676905236851464558272384358920 9066695738354627801124291041420564745807139444790481665 8809815878347299839103102752287469474046967738211615109 7247127560918182160321327115448287990220915809954467179 1023985775776007593706623699315285106178001622280013068 9503482824380598897428078097863373237536738751563996250 0202688917156087205681980381321592713346498607978324698 8263250521724677323215850527677276908073951802063323920 2228935130743426597860593702510692638789504893955632192 1166611355155598132690575754094401663689426009267552040 6533365539514595944303364729869725224613028739834973048 3019618694555657529791067787277547211347230810666512202 6618370236590083531181275297824104741768120054732854088 2448388546683741423365059125994228687922948350772627145 7547046200616509400348912926039955431957832683200403542 6871828068254965253831583532577307988741429846387393058 8432411167585453287548999719550230033835213264235652711 0701750793748806830785603325414601943320967706374935741 5395330037478839909900702531462965980415264558977993948 7647541072485093192760329489791717413621378419810350684 9616403938713561098187853350649482250675345626451525297 7403298927537561691817485375550733716370480511310820927 6849359945306955812100822853145418170553396237627676852 3646265893677373342803558785781280821115743061979155371 2435643547688811631808683393775827893152246419954930016 9784479090007976647619878336146456619219757545283023899 8411280198621038498830157743708738410828080144737287666 8190323709674289419709340243364458161318074772282133775 3759924689494885688725904871418146023764695995080138660 4347059435174986009052318312201394591848890753040173686 9961254394667213996723140303493622862701101830211066751 1115697441309369448508843086392094696380055670063404787 6561037082409804867884265850559964776275293345172179481 9545507384938113304238594644463901683723440199071880860 7747458465023324552057248971165150373546124839533550370 7166335469558335922089003314811093105035625241575155460 7393244446202438951629450718397676169870974697327731850 0836328590628633813257734717679708600828636578477101424 3655708737137294057536068519961990142326153519121878183 2403826601040993227680387025182826899050139287494337547 6282680559264438064463585291569837975102408599405715559 6201690611806063853047946278101163688371115018556420832 4098816256980545241961108050107591342574231162743886126 4992086892643935521215084790616735964953417920335729931 9229870094573119991169784226885366510539372307341483362 7765946108202750720135484799053771977521102080214881391 0728443483895833745239607913126446165738853182117046599 3665343126495903472419700891057207310514031003142001607 8368342775492638478125557268114790797901786907065870634 7495144162525321346591354161159377354271127487844264010 3209138695354514175104568359401016226775468370908677917 6383299513414680468895693528680453620097557985880107544 1759285242964102754439417498319758454369167154537583187 9858306467153427646260166170736520150241250941328917174 7243577279364230528420491538431367186886237867006886699 0269549824223482653556886677643797575821735368172417852 6139621292352814651019033040202959808631994332812220298 9858917413312941254825530968687233116292184678213100262 0265685696863338986031149068251518406535826202849203691 1080130045106582899768893986223020029873020266682395983 4337214834359411418680094410242394805971295162152859580 3182583624588407389192471713075627136269742883335952005 4337402297168977565143850023979631220832296886854415180 7687575048509919864160038519290649018781843282607380365 7941537508892247333091289023297839157016547098990259096 3377562583277115219769901272065427673634314435963386698 3789906914273142987712102809813540389905181965902575287 1711017725535981091889718059690665346225255996108710602 9038506826103736595190365980945903875680234895812098378 1845663284751012262558117615391139727878696566364760387 8330958458695212974136021230392623072758316201715327098 0917602947021388975447440476453541813844023239519271050 0836541126144987477629576646131529273040826246467017087 9217673162155902352103397158595470580242283827027971494 0186022288724774495150192048406390897784706393683763842 4702769184371401132639953490553916092843649937862708149 2308485158569104536572034214111838272419259960984403071 5132883908461395367071412105272205061025340510194029407 4975957452717492953907938586063863227169758830913157754 8083427308450034582094375678511762382918133228500723956 5267328818090238219283414941449565542842602213790588610 2004188339197317863254722606967863498146897954811292456 4919562757485899108511676602352010867035720624104191113 9896508056310177625446789940282116489206299309939504162 6919363285250565907122368264291345975000114381266244639 6194029226124931396646008217838602422263402909882607071 4131013402251822925181145074532496117982780980909040598 6688873946543453374152928352732068452037422867061801875 7744193084575684590083048668952181850546205836400727652 0648231602447922945765035027161024023604827609189292591 4186544310797306158572168975813014599779416671685835670 1456279748137762877912019970773376009154885054854373491 9107244488782685079767274247498877503716950996456850662 1052359813315597357709655906404999570137621979292143842 3190219340151337337146388569975602575260969199204167969 8230878351338934097212741361796713331802161065533514784 0122718050005605899625441087429177105963861488871216534 2027420219400108982349163214334109664552364564157442547 6162806149948622628197947120995332656928835757076874231 4825654762139665761587018860883087352063421381805508095 3871062643310979218340123910155873234497899286404340085 6643324403552063429457083508674597822201907204349182098 1652741547556192053287163770669883912653893258830090785 9330973252798030071390325461116679061262209148495864246 3137460474292851212258409058847153194384311331074768044 6329529101441178853360841472418307882287955388926542866 6448434674012601752783005323779504717394619894984126586 1788389973276677309259772363725112409369357153099344533 4363159572110004778061319562566494190266100292052756670 2498156483747966409720938614287428218067177294446686422 9698980601045005527182047419353303659476484286197418817 3599121091811051783171735572336204876797734979795164258 2972286108934350157998396311335671442077751224522159445 8881235393183178984277679077619574751252027257634592410 5999269154185950946053770947153664423368160345377494478 2038031479945248541902415822547307801051092213830438887 3009741595897624392851682724173540249533525649788361744 7651981462148737973733502013899631749840480314174733112 5357681087728205440275301579499212248228188315859903217 6421808576117958983050763104579394151675401359916459608 8966112035636072409926071387687035353083602313716182758 7949437078802623545134999471005751616584083140181416096 4148485556955730484032393220524854208409177214991579667 0505394094970913094260358442410735665967515059412976505 7268149531775654706723150313046360845483584572144624672 0883776265194604923072910857551718087040119262985996743 7399667039842997856292449157836794560501938232289199784 2022914384619287710339811795327919640087064849999273641 6101929828283644198702283182353696013372952696400314320 5504271571656300347801719246420651854607568110387948042 6458869192365485930336260644027694822097406835423424397 8019485317192026063360302189849987739570514319242794157 4283714669171775653622153838039556125883362532556198988 8138394131519059407836144156978797339022026664366760566 1260341772385273381717007465432876226735779917344206401 4595759856058119852043609907487862010633095050398949713 5317475818349436118333585257563921246465585146177331430 0998747082934936630501465316745749214912742258220888494 6092094232114334628251716078318242748223680631197587626 8107227796387411914481207607961353984499878324587780855 8470791403580403227933215701389593658177353967847577538 5919860590770257149851997929188620717554066504414367406 1959756902461075245136349660724935824938152862368659264 1392363275844595423516530266033702306645558408623065624 4569711087919783006102976488461105742426529547417648662 5207870400490901790467103598496470060348647617110294936 7265149700987270328479905999347892818513060236900749309 5737937181386951682139546812959146498623414918326207550 2638768248950956748676320264693455175510292818249839119 6467909182393524187155525228632683189420876997759678736 1174983485889930089824631185447842241011310191145821330 6528058112412300535896490363692652436919364069404865160 7563283689485719246133771989589253365265257048202672064 7698022098371415108748082727121455265654004946322613711 7556522557855785438620484397274512811246989303953851327 5572087385861363328451549809991216221760819422983295375 2884308497481526598950959603170767549866453741376304678 3260728838516515898281905983662442409841239767543381995 6413887733902556191040434070925405873312271951500439073 3257007402291089271063985702642339450723016625621780326 5052508088792039039830239056304093083018130172614570730 8395001842861952901257381244218064366115969970222769336 7937704896765160022948925518417169030129907212012965013 3350627007142276635497411119992198196646987095666400665 3242100394714517812910000178032454064536894501473949749 0056690622425714606805692549462264794670488663628935046 2532097847012868109030596278379131960109090781603725759 8889091566804943193195890596973623783181042943725339610 0728725746329776748022624482511578553027500586014154190 8753722113152887672443495488939371268118235765079757375 5918622609547587939006855053792263520713017519988485814 1373912082390955291049480886320773452653449560697377315 6538854783575430682309858090330634518463435242119359009 9177251932732912298929823998480331430713420889867686491 8317664827645516485097831831275719666859409654673991686 6673803114287725605476721566676445897568217849958036979 3880035091827535854837351023803509660322552556599141555 4441736919449621569243311265081247949877523397160098964 0432045163241566124325014550343166056753606443540198147 1072977478011550232305077658642923557297979550551397602 3219507014587792644147392121187155759311788108567349467 4367757908697004868600761048553967400939668266925299485 3769134670998340658310623221364207499710367664880906366 5818289088678365447656052399611687466435038854549657939 3366782999422123905754675789611320021463888751427704284 8516141037908536267285432992826190091240042693001842308 9741947233718827707653645996344376750730597244890946843 7335025368601750831720395152360017879073227288852436370 3330044440927812905934536866314147010465934188347468928 2629988236301306013766926988217798851721245414573378488 2303824671916659511051746324312790315608741488607081554 8311021325401335686854055883431018870889387613937325023 4088079659382014804830316448112317620154024345025897217 7670052598768575291107994887617033468123201993231132192 8743418466125998701817465611791461186892683702520165299 1198988874948829242061696496543089442346341753064626206 6320412705247904652222594748526298821801665103773915209 5692571767605139151290790833063089131384670767807136082 9899189944905399843274940243889710601762751648654324350 4174682174047720535790729788190300647621795656051593785 3174699754367850429962280685938360583506521637181437581 2035946389801353857890087538637799944252751397164285764 5585388150959986542599611112126352521835373754089383829 9407147671947955656533381033560920916513587960431756452 1490021087374521940701660790742117146389209287184760160 9024923191104226715102906017895674642383409519835911424 0864264571107074853007624980220673638377984459884147751 5071622932192031026050055150907697894319437834821122313 1719769687308328746838329398680193191653702663820034824 6498888280099530802191763804197594627304342370504981686 2663146331381992449951350409336852132648622166261430456 3801554167029975670181079914598371430134003203497652952 1643857783420248049746048135655627876700141167645327657 0915946987857471095170775617589719547014691405289876238 6344666075216918405152920370643416714344581014881245904 1088366769369630161221404303079623341879278070741455430 9612195098803307323271225143074674379294908470001118157 8721760472562843687444029999034907235233647795614826072 7543047507338357941695208541185814142116336633188436139 3046086404438120305008737474074303519812587955651210154 3796185401817683516395531429788921097933506442189220638 2792601708085966151340923101445509598050049709333418260 3462822266136524578624368933828748180808311663214088601 8962793337969179670238926003951088492322226248791469952 4694482213222071622818763375411744071764408256359777491 0049844113158664565521693479469938534589527648029861584 0226409999421000433420644939416446515860822749727905680 4659105802319981404181666468971070381589917825990524437 9416476766531363703816495568807841719706669088818711189 2963554097089449350838086720874087385891678280578464638 7301335632900560817556570518689835182885385581894187618 4643188554188353220558655149196084013505109130429643867 3726701769209462568404821695594224381628363176054907299 3983829018770713786482195962795827372843849302107651701 1141209712718951367781133634522511943256406092909203989 2030311428693110299616289715741651353122650976566387254 1502188189457696063382654025201746274843313786593668353 5892728894413722271223237303189976271218756359030552405 9334406804067165885499108922339510318522804003163077793 1393887881242637399457661735057804548647097133656122691 0545268032335170946578223513263471197754156648001216476 1891538394454382707413571109880273825243581929452706387 2430289838878623739726994810190995647633987267797438188 2407864696372061345750204043865140481454084863722948089 1874953336845383329185692611600136090526980748507788080 9719922079054938464491299811604451051248201576813423036 9758459793135250764991726718978359204624413558353968020 4390112988082084879270599398452081514555277160455545091 6639108614659810109436485529958341589405011322175918918 2274078858545057370754171980793576571347642256640078552 0271235964984181478091852475405178298598358719450900926 4562032214567936003200980365891403659248029705970423893 4014178494089834058894208281375410845327194765940157849 1808798841278671288346973044453463300113407842446974676 1005216325231469607461797235227518889113661084728250447 3338769880899788249617457143265389593198919380945373562 0069779566007329207375987877395334012242628246381176046 6552954932776015165444339879779657596421303648495380297 3362973405409536566027156662095624204018972541002690308 8730688596758323634848608003136749337880469881081792434 8705558586126044335111341550683472102803886307988424864 7959934426910709807053082895065139289872456094740899115 0499159326607612639813504186421268398792438281063901902 4427167350764624024576817524129773437704721153408616804 1782949967650685806251274752995065595324988186611187221 6992147209556065475521976145504910999069756842367521533 9297355971225275715087665659664502719171782052938851093 6944721032791299729978949595372179654148220468484710797 1331529242256581065964907688575121283151575700891568839 0775159233949705557155439612034287580617518867039830867 8334081013481683943703392193419742431633468771675540102 8790595185546970244107483690998853159223576836050185875 6785573637458577148410634013348975908777490583345539770 5795352135901682664773827250855655781354887635988320027 8577063164224046839516165716965633117711645412249718086 2165255308450802635618913260435962920096403238435463721 2951594753702934135578205609103465031482793614106566034 5442082853716002311366813190919641028730492085004174370 3833744628104646209427769637855809342757875987841833340 3996601935420267148826128194886255395043815153360888198 3528174947354252961305205889894745297898192765362302146 4927164086320292356592994191752454776144084306022379318 5676064830394341621875362704147497613963842986391528708 3114593851766848536922452479133970185679661898100702047 2212331804541923079943922150899183397221294664854266918 2478057987878265388133877917479992986271645433393042460 9112847414100761105420089712585366728363148608986343464 5693410241748675676488649993201676076913951174561630327 3744980446090780906403046763494443155886989737215023060 2240876896280899677720082954009728621969369799908562863 7818920687343124342519125716658608488533132234261843260 5583673517357559462474494240918913520207424891718440223 1826670207364676861018624736484927580147358881296157116 4530777730991879061029888628714930204679227525167103708 0716394391237431679286682193444622476572604070545998596 8287895948181229609966449841895435505126974622222840558 2160178156384893241562942941023547244744065298275956508 5230803988104176753109539450829566866700980596803972387 8307108887309916708399098666703021614657172247840852262 3333842572081681007339653460321498432069726639309186514 9254801370103838705478495805692390809071470146803194411 8829167741001086760714636703460970165877479386198655725 1491603212619971997380349016484226754491259673931239799 0074831055385068661830482906443355681392530449017556754 9772245865537013114885452145575276500340012894742742237 5583403216774265860294150285405959573417873490709801590 8582653022046578069213686344182383358550580440690789048 7694695230168242268953030195038490457409477237858413080 9424481263867625452617907185667849491594475752589043298 5971556253916870664050033869114702527528774632307639477 3662205021243171119766975540707333112675955811430766435 0837766138393741882119872814024301959257723399249774565 3599173737048234552569017468386181605906850252368717229 2558204547178143199185807494916821191010614101754667530 7620289154632134291872260156914532339244678353609292392 5956317992477364265588541429930289457142976436732322262 9236024015550305643202837051864402703207009413308930740 7897145934113546630626365872857188977005569179639209408 9540494967577669166831282615198053868579516388745693396 1269736698722204498574265207857339345005521824959736483 8727810394612054451563797961203029165947657469934154327 1014074745772892654422996600802191430751632012114712233 6288689110031419826976208116102372004620991321164326070 6919886802864097226678090238074035935421449915746197968 3557148136771420102843682700410344318799421436138119770 5387057025157767500874535392877472019654504906215944723 7705651061967599990856948777593914911594201505099136774 1964053191223539274975510275226212593290315929202063227 4315631639883559894769491278028259845083583679986203533 5202068546055921678655283576498156695323158588572387298 8882219155944803787090891648567299072137386053604371214 3961691038569517616028475707074122088557445480386155492 9996011109008952930561509283466502880398315529188908659 0281766493385503602113010042614046121856202729086358517 0570520775006033082951809061933503365733692688723114598 6400466223734847362980287798810214710192458549374877745 3115962897925405501780747491964778406746552790393195565 8138966925439286116812702860780164924717579476900407138 3841871022921733518989407640808971431883089221639365968 7537987014204003784913012750100361893552864648042380140 7266877894994702425251395683293667201267277468876032284 8694287301349973554634498410829039902461431124852884825 5524681487627399427149890898964065884653827774882015498 9400559486508510846581978619330248608338007255035370575 2672616262712089574838570781071679039632140611479857589 2731652066513874141839901415240806942716415312484146575 0736716210143728566150672804848209459012141153970570484 6221539045505320545140864908348169336750662852070850447 6168704764247062925198421823405671193175977385071213843 5661612005412914870910999681331855034567552502739480560 9455333324261650049742736992368959557120323458164445061 8398094463681201084189262133146656721599470819817686659 1488326823185460165541728834534167044930916637484656897 6763423120189832643839103418758413624196745799464920222 1979834593056563692756849359777671093103041411307312539 5642486385014555007579436042665449474702259689851026633 7438301815326070463610412035069829100774024752336575842 4349259806781961067661254989366947457932038348011891804 6239934402048605474005397291988706489083532738462542597 8152377016539340906639616141813699362622724220637338198 4306775264803874177190613456070869512882942134188943261 4115598374198430965061807992482485995574739758659791783 5001625124791176820566112456878979546722894411612072462 2182150361118719603867594046340815340520931954899452801 3639239204558207050232815917711079086385994326625268337 0835162218627906963513461000189272878972239673342112248 8552537949623348050174564571416968863601005387174928821 4974692896253474032490659110794774699550166290271429846 5088391795743901191544231663338727905054893157337140084 3033387711793984550288105152253878558588527678672465468 2252601394142126380025151105253620202850883368116711791 3145351827458269079362143382873636714785502540618315074 2638171351310767393576500651872257966213558484525199814 0046504966442936944626432535342270481087358438651531657 4783693494381756184393891019209933920793591730235133613 4333617409378894332436367662102057520640498600339476261 1773065979007173384350861190466728309191914054876182490 3540960361117175873842829531071297887413006781572900718 7202852534737368305268388208851900652888992067114141756 1482180485903016126993630220042457303654506308344452127 1814048110646265502183349180872813431700059389454647778 0717800755411594479566368752313028096856384976646741642 3979403809780240068223930439751487761855101468074924443 1304936842402797966380697010721859444694667569526315883 8285262613400278056513954164726797847201873928734317431 9563427146861286870318680268051307783311333649705142434 5861943399376038313489195361652219857173400602626816423 3315262753256152699866044674282100016307871335675641760 5706103653972440343499640755239144597000424882780700901 8247852047697306068182728689501112304020259654646391688 2653440624513894380086858263099263707383047836303898086 0109948994125751256140153446384423708749095624413019599 8756389104652096675458776600865903952152693072494759346 3765524999573981368704682383578222135022751562771743922 3995541345490143078065888871451328133707614850257685232 3638293314742805966880964620998422476207439426900279429 1723758974789327985624247296590853215947205332369490434 0279662663074027313164322304712428965781608109046022568 0448819724706799349489374391507550517355788273674663011 3365128062806763873894435107340477854284494581032402153 0268892670928927343216222886653080791725525366482531922 2486046719040118814979669189723839048992144990637834224 7258297448757138716393766038353195822125838995005317567 0095529364850788840429000362324607985108094470411877669 6569852700224236542148408230742496591289909650888536308 7254327321514159891816287567811307051625685105581512671 3593448321780267835089604725800542617103328951883638910 3244737167483205917873365096282974559694346240925565281 6656642813369025930758740440023467313737677792486726102 6258403688081693860941830435421605123289943113775339106 5117317425791903877442755577466603040662009904063042605 1492029870431846013273895090998152703064336944690410044 5712022354511710113287564039593702423317102983934900820 7273903649597967324607011744165743432549961178069176467 5964746879791515572781516247306058334526364851289816778 4698088189911321003939555111869683602326765781946083927 7758877356094075598291775428086114543301395004552465512 4291004911372885966068671895355711890373330064908975683 3516500494824375020133685157284996369674642591495360373 9411549609823443143510932022180970935978032954975959889 5081104350136062164200304054253525182009155876233217544 2175880859419299401661600036343910153400940398613816141 8529659189582746862217600400754022405234914487411541445 0603504256362329696036597208236492559421476520771374574 7951220023253307577273544066672546063855660020024685704 4600372754039232960874325328139244892759626369997460819 8030761215869443681254346476005823451709865886875789643 4602270548007083790041330514172192659415761568791150191 3402974858505171486081731560973989818711788963997543859 3851481271228565920278693528607609610014500468628214330 8100288003423799080316038850406082976294182308278380860 3522724981023677059060464634773095240249025118717986424 3391902530458957320390858507871952255017770376521626642 1852819817405073400266637251528093405208116710112696986 7793722598569334951943269320125902423076518277713527188 4472532778020551144835864447823011547118441835229325114 9325726988617491226032840207277788433002018243512889526 2643485040180117669218940030138462303925595731289815372 4381695307731589478556460254890123359844526030584211078 3664177049843804227277561814636149708220529789404684196 4210519595297634427944938008762375274587365404368603239 2568120396815397806203184411751734063549646449468864312 9005659923971039802605527191344412176493157670125023282 1586829133991709434721860199061499472704193722324481136 5777364784334202259996962798552988234835813451982181425 6759243498863133157643554985220161874700944848624572901 4154559189488870773043749586720792483838574340109825006 2896166079971094418369987478443956767929238886241602443 6902715465276002249393490369054716744829657708307392421 0015283272337960935692399033882446560129800791917643031 4202194237399396437444250881398720311047330446839944062 9881969793719757735325419364999703329803095057301944905 1768134116524453593299051529119861470957035374526557874 2451856888960135130446546702707588099460903301835695366 0132791718794449541015603436922864802222470447675869609 0322096842256361340563483682971743439491345035015456271 2113070691281968263867332213184044441497703738450944461 7548305453689936068205803889877247411952389292421637467 8456249854279850314493299533158554300276671540262962651 6695809146078810174714306991744199865847329040165535665 8576263080502414955884775334898523646722389341636565324 7943645100590252258632136464125849984679616184355234035 2324721110521226636091573602713021329448208976614103780 7091936558026221817849571220758511904228780008745928677 3627633230096904378031370895252076667175727182998614393 6555118371669223725419466798082166668111039566043933750 3728075545148480681660436746789432640453711566586375053 1512081271327549205306822200052569298501430885879183833 8588827226166775683455460042038732166503756308540835999 9738344203187925351510988383385390032909658740548739885 2972968379972293660129231230716020550973393093605034590 3955144350530779986167924716144327074762450851301978973 8699270993325789524645547506763668264645271525522543338 8053548362739162623925296676645875489467344757727335601 3838273729005393896656592230598571048482774398049720583 8211155382009892096613694689317719911147471703733748269 8105962706129131399606088218772148525578898249605715119 7409955071399286692015456583834310142603080858688493271 9229841589509264357183140924710470518451287586998841092 8735902874312039343762798516411032441226292631100110969 1495544503094533576921409803315676548064212577277675625 2536621018085063681829579287160839823402147203536259820 6364552008523128058003267168668344815110463737048499734 8399072102721190358008843242221164334445080022597795281 7971722699732374386451794698445764806394894918334385251 8042878693263275290244789047593794042859845274992227797 2100023891121548938382391382872989931731194761739061150 4478279287691102376475502522571732194818147370630130884 1788981959816299954108339024441069270673759595699711953 5930938496110286574076506367694490893018558649870372897 2723433457224927891532609223247702287726296424917698080 3027823621723937988540050362571554887536100890114568649 8282437678150512482820550492067614725271465218966300496 8857959976775225939740603051102898580396262188197128217 0519263223089517468158647724940066347625239985417319602 6161036924195715977601971694902399328727439746588043656 5936496880168528639775155224759997649418595026804050064 0969843511307379711044119791800574646549307802152125298 1008731406046947356590646892418148391263600007362471055 6481982589380887457645362774299376813587654191797357229 6127000892968471369649368367896352518230389131039926337 5859652579616496449908909552435508658902553027859907755 3259012730600235531124137228833954640486577783316157682 9861517865092413747423720887013088054395225927885302394 3092165956490984077060959426129628247967788111335332629 5287479754098788355667879004291954515767441486784044823 6392233509566007275479391401697107231858244127989233882 0023779406397575365725162501335163672644359159774750611 9257130162300909373451004745276180163807096773700943768 0596671422941358960082475538324597480393206079604490501 7692070585123672619845895683093796806254340250957462165 9518879755057796549195504949286712332513375567387160573 5638002894299024885121880124056867923618924755604824874 9553282638731464641642059885385147743343317259129731711 9740004264987222438106142110327499241363713375474324062 9667251815657913864370256202430396479048900504429852624 4657566236218820854094942368505732727377622836552938642 1319461785260626049990625479688474585304413059373947277 9307753507819355762734410692155894072757362859694496638 8909215851327061017106149797620538570852812095752763294 9857667771947593521524216768778681734370556742374024365 0963517997153302057143111464013586402829024515173261076 7169202252500633762431074161787476243110180290133180972 2311238240044665270255791343338648233847824083641509142 6303214665547366175962561696659433120665985127670461450 4355650567632319272380345140253542128096185364065860659 5686500900542984050046093548530620626770476584564323035 5579621397040128414507155132958915455166928658278389403 3915299223882332902538885726058492433074205048077496581 8966106091810585454197932480203796556828039992614596920 5463805877136490314877440480911274281654824191745721110 2449742316156169247547908473075166326609819523795676463 8767882534315088220817956674771470680163510596475683188 9832497120460920855699713375741446504693478302243271003 8421476879322142485713565646283401032424128263276542081 6089448070169154954190788990858389973870706701541666533 8419583507169714519341920374457438205104077772973273608 3932416374562858922413376538636749550495430566377084345 0836517700464664638153286744482262904960184686050368834 4077608448239700256776213235721377269139239309592523794 2205667698370439260789034826737347545283328576599177610 1256955535019262055179939802157103124143114530230698589 8701030358942128852315150644414206528495349362202442156 0328509445445462874140740184508573337343507763059426122 5019252553251299186342147658214038307979527387376105273 0263924182242641542150906460098831844152564307260014686 1460116194913024036693824750171418942259202080670774549 1575953845423781388608702178664247860286824553825706070 0785282733222651056334456649087436158229522645069096083 1695617260526525349150207041380219034005701788311831237 4199817868723882510105974751202349065416840157335014317 8373352481938619828717997108611704819560792586428195619 7702496700421100095380047388039200472454678730906292796 8600542682022838886684029083133520768865052779186562901 2892131240315114784046500075712617797115876960036259178 8995845532035287764184783978631665070737509669088361316 7391476683106804830017611360594125583902618497547666962 1728534035859219034523767151164313372600671055941435933 2135805934319651546323178338090818578233195716802322563 6454354657396538915851269617268356652954529933665361650 7398029873401838864612441636517466666989389248273782645 4263142720386501175530970761558733454310267608916815162 4212648705807750635927882007357177805690888160798433456 5970610092424036098417826254172021527883071915797667428 8514505877381337614484000839126439568917135693227613352 8160479732561164800243647813394194939199814446345033897 7304830790172218978761141526758491378276713640481452224 1700976380245927541667269859014203411158804515183793647 0769448992165195823326382816833363255130234263516944400 8445773426489193207412771550956432261038689103857009585 2192162848418489882732686554704236675275075298431229087 3054198395044089420214166780821968098279767077492898497 1242388093354144951082942562973278266923004101161806478 6854216339301274558922324247867491607615769541168830213 4542171596584609084801971964948722854229249133226957718 9910652192682352097342852936279886092116791707629485847 4961499783598343087200700477102185689744126172310910355 8622624994683902497802482310610773890804303172905984770 4522430321003304957569659557590980897187735513274829633 9886457187784691064035564489612527351448682310530027781 8843106768143634883686881519793591948058645183785865973 1027120780587817682834764220458041748546527255792593212 7542209355067091521746074186345010479544484728043228759 0427853279892586453224298523386332572078549434410071304 9181600750957198178380956000287475827557145959121423798 2410344201199042980008348466798477917366763391675598123 3073604499817833000271462079471539626074240190517782696 8287930733427372635545596820513214757796885165521578563 8215061003757442106878698175908797231054718785979450934 1635317309713427557368480465493684608589327951938780548 3535183845795512788897107538526481259181979522714467314 8897830668144129480904387647541720328836793153948731927 8428206140837821111238551859257372026423446466169852063 3845340600855266871699988254685318368450116433542242467 6631974561346008496308560574537359030332058584604742117 1983158007289300135611575620717423148933047964474680649 6381293164292352358113902966994946800145068838572950498 8003174294755623676743764994243612959018878163634223194 9340725849731738971847387427493550985064726969684412652 0678050219420428761073628889385885038732456855643881657 8846280988661820320357823033380099305913007233341323450 9602597374605200435709986002981455095784628320015135735 9254602735159675644163653011226471278640324482400773799 6917646650602387339665635679340398356568072219654048851 1932248820542798091297110077004500227754612066171669155 9139809765659822716963173713238023308189464381281348664 5249599544573599602734037495319810341373545859961495498 3609176126285395307873845707594632930371488225193038171 7511543835002670899582654526381103725254887743926013540 6025221454919816995798737164535132550990520879677994407 8225308077581699560271112775854486844027605293945142888 0029095380284854110122615778414915814077499984149629224 0198891308317859666915388229009946947450247844902571367 3569726397928304032860634546819859014808677414089210890 4010576575031104192216149418743145878476136714773918305 3531438322669545383299223940456133606017821411886509292 2079294966409121600359051153880564921627054464191236518 9082065327758919973892229390120026823222236977367233003 9382172367465305265074391406830947473212603208840098990 1480267801994826858553514806570539140057693454713673203 8757724513069759606056795390037265846113845113230645833 7250580531679344725994305521750085317786363398194721774 3849839416646214485505188770661689027887474197775072785 9461678481964887923839242970123021952643848769171169294 1913676453989753022131894427468986445119523361135808699 5256573849951322723448589323113867978311951784387713506 4823078704829980344715507014188205310414266822948160081 6095024682359788933239467695015594757502235926020424722 6384941003113670440974536586103080120593089275276107285 2639425752928436218637764253542781899306480066569636727 5161697181990722601937571168925947974476124876288821798 6501367475075006383234798839649774004884123575666865716 1421583110847360913934500027320051307981281570222561690 6552683303083665638141347007081942216648482210415934349 1908204056408595224038800378073492616503002317179993148 2592911800377474465950156593998138623869286906265238206 1233623674596407209835077011082990790280690341091750963 5731456182319044477049548661871606922803035013735952241 2331696418348799080748080408689982217275513161958780967 7521653989830962034894093683856539421196123081021103471 0517424164346551719207792771385295060267518642439692655 3672334478410068145595114903678283881757053538003894600 2769070563127023230141413066316801746797335097254146260 9599578815941072780659665422853016083098094827980877799 5415133063418519778723030126639225399955941394962110041 9546078252067442508032881805033938921875652444516995541 3764778416716373075584797233865939263522401822608031692 7670846826907128840619197491176562869996908497073082337 5647797687484667530526919298507928036681821437679607305 0873808083014464297598254170078643973049610834186196966 1959632201840359163563411843581859820514136319153091251 7440662404939092451358851907627068893662709905594646893 7668006920468283630462501640210274379178544802485128618 2161251211457000357346740692536790368909502592398915481 7162254182524520806003906004061554058929077320687309580 0617499719203647120978841924466670920444974987482408865 9052669358894877525751640135436742379201453072202353576 8345446812068659513932726355927699659957377744110379091 0715683586584656220858621071395493545391225673280629527 5190075494090489639438880642545570726221159363124394916 4597256491018425754082200472288884663451280304483190178 4007401167647739561543647139523558199976935901084177521 9733620308326257616596841193661458533114207532119529276 6971704206705185984249976283460412316390812279089005602 3914727625472304465613738919348291198454930609446294509 6159115367552528626105912712122041446841774978186305011 1297400394111935081890835733329055114407430444467585330 3908198677458587064667531058733204448664381954737084809 8401901457110801511114446629507460652330517345945257725 7589307863700719576792849542202391372656825993183849635 7371745540503873578054083223542866825098340742461917212 4106592840528111662009232829603017213638492851047735852 9839208709892631698435885742206374457995610541443705248 8223358026756746099254402277684009359318177750785767334 5320731185308379736957382024604745009604524055600641568 3554046864181064155915986925744890303471460863686842071 4152951953996888639944162985012621982654789950631292147 9605647184999313392444952972883378335522530665608113911 1557599979071382892418373574090519324118083275321057583 4434078628766429488113359530078115142595782796409283781 2763167468852532329802856792473204532093854210158071474 0180947946116048627767867343775751143759233304925499457 2062768423364394693270173361084440187565356931607880312 7015677432921109546037466986463058964329961957990839163 8851073583655397358685803947562940402286352096347217039 4504703852571085313362447545420010525967121783578746333 5941659232356257039331280188197993487698085088538737901 5678885924959933804104507095668197806890979130475312701 4469119908171380579382353672715797874399564789154906407 6938192367836672321819058213639903497314398119674217404 8660691965065868831513483401876813467904264395573859006 5483758071528181289510741440960450170439654853590538278 0434813583077244516003786097373743147217940264953077294 2955247321642858586419313390462255573142876790225334478 7868856379770932207047543824471370721081728072621619220 3451676638569854214600293710661317844674349494603427459 0970779402571198873753139912381326000956320636823628583 0789874153227446212759179354631214921585631006889095807 7806059372828374066045173381475694066896879074464372890 3240457174689316227991526076700874957946365529810800605 6320535932346149132211508186917115500655666554774549787 5592906074227619249013128677758013421084016288308729212 2615776509522101508044663744032978226504795848394929088 0913783491105270189158666597815395224336302038194307797 2210074929529190141757752516992977147935001371899644889 1152064736296676121821839308489926024600418991546699738 5219675672930964342169889806341929533111660152026890675 5263925108101725929474115970572467020836237914457657307 6310550469479661341506294987476166418457078238555743704 7474057201870953392723123250003365765441821501626602351 7184726721533121075096401585101898137749142654529986669 2087088903694910230493046303417508983514679902569728765 1150445102675835608349627733345414395387961968611228627 1837770262649999543789756618638452242447394924921505485 1012216707555240510210387330028459361318458442786733823 1426176973563642708421202831884367381928347131950871731 2219101203167211411093958999228846748017416567609937878 1968770763447597018787011536350704268062034322219624818 9679109056279926872063157344359507897852923069671951104 3330556678384953840961252779583891054879684848620867971 7493008452144359425346200112410842665667586897808277627 6840134698294192958020330574004749139789710591226422104 0732557891314047746709521633731095467107147882434746973 2253620897184341401689515209329372895796179900974531322 8076318182899433189695689530472370399538905839657483550 1508194701003364946075415680939094827544998118100311514 3112437162060285082116771605290150303839981778749861963 5004890805220896906827949155038157223974665114420407121 3280056065362446019685738573258138094507943474066036054 3591168103854745541390100521085682696417436459269757301 1123142761569164064382930414419125809700150147626045084 3029947397770443406025584831551837098621043718244490932 4499909412396968072735574990974754392902557984797093482 1903280850591023318505659588569341036975217879661677104 2304942352351086300728128713214793278040206646142623007 8561408403259834892557120851189853822385136209728791951 8774650641861010501100015239214019881155010333190671539 1496612736381353490620189880118606264888141694352927513 0201207444850693949715656963700528104436457965400855804 4162484257185448372086643338665752522858109482892172578 3915819147691364603268447620225583378843070662682013656 2567060429166096739937396333725598175402369018835353007 9901593967249287745723100178133888506294267768452361064 2620854720708060536737626847668768462104365662552545771 5582096848955125604270948386990045370602363886713679104 2491149199630147564672600279406939362920852680415939165 5694283101370172150024613412555388032120174802466199405 7160259811420538497330990958586477131121900577851682135 4656769254369586839553959226979119815105678624278738635 5969635159652578010088777516139485947653028933659176240 2297065783698536071100495347567572284079338746963969820 5275488541386380912804655679578673802477962455807493572 3887491817201030089198899323795339275624929514306391754 1756523620565537533747840354751434991801696242127730575 1753172714089928417997105437997664693048399857656970388 9161802688948286649839647382240305236838578791765498736 1628471601522751105553564227093034129063412140503747065 3876110440576312776776879558283969360687974929924730557 5701450712864877603721671366639964795168121815089563593 2214508085348626452441380423193763653355274835333215583 4128888664778013962249460243584302230591757415527544778 4716651515806015968314346993860224116703396103314344414 2152378121270529004152968328358142745720548076341739976 8540321142787027099465821456696142049358600517832030749 5998499945367759639015443329837295987702158798404530424 1723688539565431132491280016688614321335901814598815345 1156496930872268799815440163790362584744940276762231405 8383024632327835558970491228763755160993522863875948264 7092345489660404395528296934963273296194539263412540443 5830649127279699414425771537866021215962838480080776486 0068442119512842811118606563381627587966850467909393030 2438194147134504446109962381417080458893859796343824476 1200943147501391451102903534584642339866533775034032887 5117844562170190700826875371234894254845267952905967289 9114162168717207252789541303662531312161687184002908491 4010882474192903310039585332809030568981619595841464035 0088183835447766161764083433565762829160365278550533429 2017344423999912982156065639233096831232606113498474590 4753481757247935228998935009434950753963734828911547110 1729844079071163848822988417921854283174985756016443562 2264612259464028308647766387359459884245047099086787716 7500913930038211751981118425649944996192501939380472533 7399459333773125252463064043429925100636277264404252212 9335363983888712558650282148393519537829121923251329550 4794270774798175730690981398175836426749156756380340241 6350300899745884664455951052637730388753348734402177258 5481657032600335620490417735579097347598439475995845429 7654636741210753515070138512126171017094388163868180032 5344560780113893154572325876316875914141839336568222962 4660091462055145978337911564647926663543627823302548582 1978207099747310916035110647009748740007315222876647396 2912778621844683555002020430719142007284627901831863978 7025702772268782391036972445486411058889166911105922029 4449329436270354133098805268800879346170956304846028827 6601190708940730028200664359866943099128838669523792986 6628178898427269704888604473767609420261537717791790967 7512787197471044080915599067919077234172080808599042860 0454545675142277138473782341100531182443063238871528440 8626875660506972347847736219620237658441103372159043811 8946982931306928611598564531398931399489998334044009242 2837912517555217462189128760513946898847267718746650478 5270664362574831916908491537125880541454036326747869539 6491037240057461302202931995031019877506028802379750025 5215749964464245334988591590936954395808452804500493663 9830563782254105626241683217301132374663650818321551390 4980193919962514820348523360352029798922437731111500916 5857010326003536444475177424698915893573470565875149762 5632680396958169694903975994610639763432305422721308762 4668573467046062234937841991983801309939280236522741919 8605426424971179228205037053758742713666727148553094608 0779629080935838546546834984036355521684570343035006341 0235028534877663530471250688440872326675905655793347845 9113321260789019286980993596367757831289572697042883799 3551303926951240589199844906046319277629905646039476875 6527761889878075082021154853642537919707547290711263442 8136059928119173570992152555519802760560371809051890207 1857735055523271391396250159427253930237186445017661783 5950053674245283533462966004008468072728533180835272486 3433160206496873873921616095592777074720918638361912857 5571939484457227933909841306594059996512638479997333289 8272447135236300117319458797298546955749664148606783193 6412121572645340765807066896025318540147824874797280631 2019166738072237763920872324754210132174021931705246883 1195661303656707030521912378617793925690762722384770505 2392706222283749423814306103440377982382108877414396313 9015107082031275456607954643371353459928062871969469725 5592487623405608599760254233805356029198699095607613736 8277070442866704641224740569967492098598383612829365067 7449802452216780957009937928110107393230867893546477556 5148775074794665008756926950491325561264280600598839499 5155162576408277981605727557443961201814749780045132178 2129786374375109974767337631313444066932216989790648141 5224596057960363749293853905804580982603556819528939522 1669574156422043036643722991469676043864419421301367590 0169324226934913049246702707782481845523113461103453489 2733150600012302853833423036382471550255513687456321669 3665604441464245556981823192741194508279688704694176702 9660195074502498516529806186805463813475251438433278991 9960927108581220089357662225697993598699221499254647176 8210127651995959782470050142217475458619429603923945909 2882841814687748419136141898738281264835534324101696493 4655262953455634617083351095016806940228675056776344571 4741321777516730620778218770649224444752082800098342557 0457784919191688417677178688630332126895491976457394075 3700988371400487025429260329638779287543770695604373399 9010029485263815003262899728551130103698581932674488505 2228421918054554082277475276074653898905064374798169834 7177749076103760062828906194576396781299288020027596729 4498615477065204732195418902967085837806056950268859915 2022861683177931813811133700846648282316429401940350166 7489299392408705756479425131999586127833097352653843359 3841675247530968424697781918624343771115599252828273132 9513697878214074254516312686452327578082174391542146889 4359097731815658022057964044194212253701479918927885379 0337774328734095511741378352019197915279650013938688485 5693747482161292716729572785638473863246938584052924674 9040224134389518832380107931460183429162163319657370015 9794273900450006384165131451765590859700264700322130221 9852249741391577952987929096349728985117601811374469220 9425310313138344961355993181788354416471450387855471665 9769824672479744031166060619891225041569090447646624571 2836382061667427564702775968974627841810514767013580425 9038575306203657293784016491669482713592856927354306769 1788670004922027323162640407025502795620934962162273386 1948681106084493589560178708588313384417288763890931537 4072400072802532562764284026486565019686979744304259225 8495804741792279253400552524744950234083926561723909309 4230060936630323480202108678868089659181684792736833014 3271469568445704936542127385236419762748941760376029752 0161535938944876220235739135468342725946282950905765143 1942095955160726127413535983319184123578419642134288725 6687389708438311410465856003768822032463086565154107992 9646904657770652379505345960246149402061560544843064378 7299452582262636091970063423456958121081018804294851368 2867398521325345198519868065279201617538965618411825224 2529689346349832387862657383224882146718221239216145216 3325275670017042893990524654825877851241251856125788689 4555316654975464304753503190355902321438128581792753398 4012460823890717054605835960586771990218346528305718682 7751076250665370945298883021196273029318588927084757014 8568998529665057338471038620599638943209413359577964476 9922141537865511246485379439254073621927524684823828499 7312571864576555150869582415134979815701743782733663799 3430650906064980929838630333539425021822566381273209743 5466224458876434994073553886358770672063368111132294229 8365405268821561270245962885723548264218314546143319125 4583311812559791473648401291468622198673758189771951882 3278520809332782805285034388138019528455465051393246902 6911560267684358544393507628566726126650839453589830932 0803700107893243658291550801322381298871464809135644029 2471252441002452525445080232461578220635868716711055693 2854380162468346196749237552277513105100126776057643879 9157199485970651760213891464063173502233846434583948354 3502798190272879730320285084688401987594987037814617966 8646287546670399896304248334225490492446701329392472583 2362315311997123989446217658842719338254666216103821400 6990230277426443857141757458794397897959481580497290597 7772621874827919154213901567104042498796038383987308071 5504253039320113817262336691434188476626755032586344926 7294163554406164160581260068978504890246540953673844850 8044199481231522643777835892801077052872357981319176422 5440790262977522329943162440568228240489795858620420959 0301675307700984125504143951737057720575555081755126017 9018120073513341772372476220812000860440795123951426598 9643403764245060829599666156088903857106846402914127173 7657151348879446426891076941089531011909992999563093090 5035222777233262914701401786445146353118738378495543882 5008569273087839474528749201768864473117831041101991600 6314988189299906101527781687084216213818395570791840511 9806759776959987531377577268878910886459165446898313347 4235479298051910921514683071632385535103872718754467670 8295297490534595376525931925165945147933685063816797347 8663688327078954395966772983270966800627905395999829457 7731682383260738801806541025146172162886788358706619093 6772979664222559336908245867103212145301576140656384883 2046204655115731003310627177636632725355105114011372947 9742423417996595373489421421400236584408113388319761752 5505890092454531377560588422476286523876062724699030212 6704707809451241471629495570270401899866663201798423005 5070084407533279625699917718765426525703312549513970864 9447191452729448830509460184152955625147404095257980099 0146338379776902129394085310248856156735060633863492368 4489507528233401007520258283062071137190594267815521410 9218605705420961030713293725553682257947355874625677765 1645331092982287602837922593025131851658133770605209210 8657561743012334289084699223497351511631421745254267139 7892480500251722320908212457411077611635359168604652376 4118520831045560051390958949873097070872311142547023121 6733203810854809201787391487934488837268545689214877830 3900165477417622812605807283554153313690079313963000637 6970200762535050726123344151011142807093681940223698999 1308247424654012701940113222999932048332874671355383494 5796358368992886232904397225844938171077259058039497162 5950663691604242881282548386971596653055474254354559734 3320165017471694261408641380380466595322388060995968930 4939813989144177810804401776804126311873070380328407813 6515237865950551008740358384973781723210016623052721994 7879907436057423140992833458661530302659108802848943882 6271928605926885462526118115065543143918604738638320149 5201419924016510173976740922604325484294565925858177689 9771652026749864198907493364258824303008229914088423037 0334920003210947642357493708251538835961285540285715119 9968412130951329760106062238446785330430360528332459477 1517521109132184692968901359920399067517466637717540893 1626352691592231667585283815133095733518294423401948575 9992887571589611373525007335299446864517727781072935550 6620011166278640684583474212201535461842745627781395631 0035038009018522203997262759054682726991437536006586551 2634531653422399403325698761990327001829322904538021646 9805315530988295337618967309534457130377128599254581802 2726137465569058225957869209898046116740093917323357544 5142418155942790416484050121752751116222484137648793952 8948768911062083467875763236881995065081723493681850049 2013953969311504508406318331697956500115163300837827110 7497728604641519331149777186200581721183571765889164635 5701844887330656741216711045991852850612219680110732254 8295187740766699796023038472007253327600594678695267905 1431952573547714111157306283794871723879901011073719703 3795111387902442285766119513470938240551686729869870945 8855280989655509050058394797768163621359958964546693677 4116795236559330196254317145982816376377348304158535288 7106282009286734513178670579055862422877697703803358671 8966440076045210507780109026374014363278004628628932431 2169848956969268126996557009611629781048808333226401158 4449865788691989155116498775950082011654710794954761627 2535974431406989501434791552148701805244068880531824450 5486151055750824583348306015305152714103401346158717620 4932737682281179363822377263676950899606005764576074349 0838086724953303401193647364221640318773501742628383091 8160337130530819470054814566633422929439437912961361179 7429979597898222018382043393751513900818795675780849881 9671169957798148004686111102029985597696284193886876123 2745152462773308044657336954636549384040081977760970663 9132376542539186868203566854276619326843902885919967881 4724835023195058877475641591064189912406912530941631256 1954109543530881464234340833160970495044930981167353983 1293735539341187320088670867106762928026623131366609838 3643075615682433710032476128660874213918935675213059506 2633620498264655008206650187746333184048109653726939935 4992508460932223638918187900587249238610783215779790260 0355622266439172544446062893294594542958310015673005507 5437247426211846516371207702459968277475890212707746082 3281087774656437622050892211762862594923337322306799176 1502464359913563816206074085843974251331593898633831027 2411438507532080538973380115912508795623407291394530386 2707068178014681947724028939617221644175848630204516488 7958376109298506760537167764010412278781795500182331972 6057461761188377946845473203989183811701977866220808018 1016483471431403292545031424952200821114330744664013624 2253192598750915751217391324329653494012095392865347084 6315882150495516801442870649484831563843727263048169479 5792035566844577863829722889535344118520610069545041770 4454744925970866988636099344700619938864727344992791272 2231658528362329253648259342107355249952854844231273220 4674710780642436699584238528637432273244201828343973400 0322418590192380305900587222928961055149938830614135006 4936910473902129154397749453605108064872080131190490223 1107072307706242833919528937220911487783908790449596315 2229896827082205304896560163959455860755352222215957383 4959609286492041366112049876816520941632691258940484528 2229036070277275509104234760715102608470372049953307356 6165201608031588356387962243120890070941921734504778787 7409407146870679225942590522751818094928229533182148904 0420843933377285890253665084263277258143948601959376487 5492447115208596616658830859553361607170585204247977505 7905952120494899134627373339351797353749095540180502086 2425294715561008799154147069653545729992240709325803842 5538974677635148089518769883646358942549428422073120364 5100502716078039833613170002276335732205805047209990128 7776893533759857416645852007639216878048573675392949503 3840982293979706583142555539282959192296980687772279663 9729390777908217851732476108735564189670849418232302926 9132494491340375769778800008521206899488519501187042430 8197047767765647705166600738206498848571710483227234571 1925918065271167048969229098580751536275170955052842903 9224365004824880744813185743646566984452180536664675483 7987356791642201329619035170864147973371577541061516174 2404449579958031556111579103087313472099035301894999465 8219299219647710568822829861410142019463905423285844381 7124083633226562432512383859477635673012067644108501475 3981446342859310494968693638264004641625964695149031961 1104854477591917065843927067602400311452127176470833320 0941756887387594777063240998092068463053477433241945220 0217630004662282023808277804197794933893918898522440855 0686669098726150999343275594219513614894603275485400282 4746381855743038672248481457120412894022001415268847709 6246122211499922887643919191089940007645004267363603359 5644644270818978527417707745133958409576044621143276559 8925712124640704976060688947521778888467536577313088848 3170413084708302811779259466701208771841286594199018778 7509632002811023755143635612304865546153298828299904617 4517748581477601231334341731387710905577093670657365502 0317579004306722930314450241991977428096762212425199286 3274025837040075297281743548041063934506373267506843468 8183887483323541121663418804241233034034909675779416537 7908412586879828861032352788573321553381519883058804585 3153469043130898096369406641813704154859314966671159813 0899440825457153552300652508228496172872396746508251900 4532455823574868772006674794971216360282085235430278386 5361171124532148648794241321331700852315433727746076806 6376699618895122880491089111765955157364984738860695247 1668475237514464152133654892467276122585393614841651438 5818691738416754348278131766314291169378556461817166096 6340291272053653025444763830653355045114641522470865121 2131290099900196815169592152430391022949696439063552199 0651394321630365345397471515735014459156097003147953738 2507222864326791180222854544505100668683826497290748132 5848087102088749505142696429373925813677184169065452156 1087615737802053527958004468491361369174682537172803536 7843503618901245777758338646770048718755154181150371412 9454911427269687720886195290311000652148060479389430426 1211250474636222567539347681922221920063516876682582150 6827988016073570611080555786168670494748640420270006144 0097794418761478549764582395624980544495512570910640270 8323908144600925117778765206380393713571176447632922162 1412656483739471074513229050737205542332620863523012111 9230099328216475364369237906325033568253135543303478962 9153304492311538091995755532944987052801903351167407527 6366559814722061218043857300307297879217356850001256233 1806742598872401099689698138523973061919559283369486119 0323949253594415836595816138391218541195151992655070437 2224511063367126689625672758667738823879079133645093865 1172201396285944786544296218326678451700202781884192400 9364903662723574437287448563310872878958458482352508201 5627422079239220339204508281946226152918446070619758228 5213387796963236786401331304109955645374774064577757684 9035137916732532182650044015006462416364046311782779660 5357566760371613744202669161721891429916392304849738254 2894221998545478689482567054577120830606966401517547011 3984382899319336352288857298115482869135960324285116362 1922207667981900638840484271526086590715537049718593352 2605711810415045793473539632763998872325606368960841031 5441364214878261192854183849957430442768683851459149189 1874240066190283144798592264459633479953102863027801831 1500893000765762808870776888556671136106186168996249963 8799370291136195006215509591002663942980584231778964965 0662756529783441514973388255236336446520362201321628032 1350049361959750702691727832370138371576432302888101329 6332873938245738746245096895082238330844176192408476051 0272468601914474303915108037774819238710529112795905517 4988229390755127440803641693282921255378008849192870285 4675425466697357397053653624540072223989562013067604811 3391563497277605671449640906404511480948248685117962164 0442806897195762975356223618168885002728569433652880013 1844121214112389838519527851194814679016652840688382186 9586830661295903977459905614870361228980984113820061585 9142471286229860041718906453010082032794088580385760890 5122698760086424606482694850486186296517221848751835565 2881466312752376870674667526917244167297354569567331667 7184928439431385995773850485061097313805782920944994446 3239430606875958119003860261904921098398719699336474633 1140662945111471520556948040279873582430918597382639771 3404114160166237752693577223614775634790555275216648241 4609981486281328766311875241074174329874362753850457777 4254205757662739315698404385677291438378359018235173687 7088048034374286323665907452288539522835778681347219537 6605008468619896263300503309360409978222914815147525771 8379528138489156804919218123836041227135829611649724710 8026125459205952486511422783391156497546662744867185218 7561816294711964713806687771536085417869418386146607485 3653955258090169662377800006558368188471976982444587322 9844530886990299337887795265719728089915979394193436752 2718663437829079368244403206246396018669904972319031502 4362504081305535338306531610923789527333914369792593690 7286974042623404247587033791700221492583435241015718645 3983478454517589224123613673529136260171215544108493033 2164423007596971105885469586957117263203798513719294014 4871195015371587916332125383079389694412746892273986101 1837208514286931971502864690987328481720738738152015911 6379451230101019666620364454129562919035548105191253438 7131600152412478550452245480417085800974416436084037596 3801883860748953526626950353281648096816794488017615939 9293563064314571114835166747565462775942167253782296133 7952004829042288165999567050760734870429085908499684909 5294910463268517636522463170134879989376887798420929485 1296278523015988301533612683429917766146392549477051930 2050031055605493677633916328395389557886997769714313544 6101324961890191705701201820667021165776654146051368534 3451173302843741097526751835575924718515188909168989486 5760416453321241702808114846759077301327254794609415509 7286789671879618012204433502968796219644048327886379960 4098388253629382303958396983739496101712358218421774397 4270364691125810751594526635546467514367886879782290229 5599477157643067126525971855615110357476610420964178412 4768301584033979360112118781120082317450371407570040927 1083743540108919934594983756706127409717699213954110952 1012508398136549562045150243668431133989738587361130651 2474524232154257150917098311414008602648905393707127744 1244066907683167085424057300361178690524323205442682356 8650032703030650150774804738700240267292414480020515306 7732701911145489873963492924892062897129047830449268538 0028314875358105997056148380692737300968661098886378902 9557324737732183929682372659640999994766795576053071821 6186939459927781644525369696581224500935645899443219172 7916867639855789253996966098824872270586902492001784902 7121486353955328059468288469933578566896852991438034105 2833693838980810654163125074949460944740888646908365216 5710685290293790114001017104187582043926198243372615611 1356858417307628652063100312749714469978191038819926090 1664617975406910297256584746904507192524494658335276417 4639951788616905673265931633412458545178258082449007188 5017851428871766720831159955592926726211782561190445950 6934896175722832507114752044127677657505086893670980336 6686786798668095854516356450456700098282130467124423758 0255335849496783455027631075616185676110242006229086221 7868011243459156477566136273107961732523468140907001105 0097945863457244190266200577367179046123274420853797609 7262686877009464227258685007163645957236063816338474943 4997520654319048826875825350515691074271345868417945695 5827177098027528168620203131954435974916468654922876308 0466621431318534173986503522645190258054517242379319713 3547989443130184302401189808568284287635611511359254505 1759006609029317534197237037316626763104552677057284108 2661953953967680235004676392322381988953904099269167859 1566892197646205371386957697999908884131768915113743462 7023755761356023595321292951339330688041066225809559753 0152275907114307261209980406112049595447025290224582981 0326046036661079078461456247718072122094537822437960892 0847836988153399857843835847623311114552944993163589565 4517074349410086456375682365245225528902797171999867299 6381621378347132538829807661287146255347835297146301393 7978843229852958454395196768038647708119996215817080944 3989580382507071135827079833478098566103008092483633401 0664378517170500867285605725665824900630381665925027603 5940142072432533503290715340643720991049554417219296172 8518931878766754091358771099753068394228329617084806583 4349711181400922782530261593481394755173603558408942664 4749330958461998620681292484299900690495309560199167359 2700342277058077772579429891924835075000262535753826874 8323634227672480871144139303257644516263630141577372991 3585526476183106154750550543500397887915345327702159604 4566357030677066100192017932140171479697167384697333397 0705605859892283092531295264942795361836760792879940177 0860176084753039347911247886123969453298233627503274176 4624321782050586312100328081025353090522811213357690673 4827893771929083668640350282799470624862476886704402085 9538534724137046928259372275289596415597499167757872687 0096143793390912193869911363019731897109456037301611109 7666244244001817806505557246233985925686553861168261270 4334070095180088689713989492131948076545616095446512264 3149669349697436169839616874112409269250879164951012251 8675248363561605712348638468927964566676498484647671650 4656126699086548540370528105028232541582319648245828614 9790041803457596958657165789359912026924047544686256265 6707144162771143207057262320457058642548648538642871832 5923588272100501781925910321862102525429061064196493219 7384822924672145088027677363100251061465898752818456725 9205007900609926331793502930263391497547899805591598387 4072282012111603184744607313092642236057201406831874074 1436847356693028138596844963678163554669045752531854826 5991161791886475069922132683880788802178150798752627095 9165282807676731436874076260554027715833284666790562252 4415031604568648941811259999795035307072839954188004062 1837690405286046378220683553744365548569477836150626359 8993634787027909030997462772184241100176482159012705671 1820876687822757646769942854113054242846979677129365563 7190811243475249918894104423899887655814909816313382834 4398678830561422069948656437056345681695102097143423812 6537052902311489174162697598468906754938151368823125531 7855349374611505045803566781944318476851348291726795304 6515495980756411689982379368626545225447682319382165559 8816897565449898472233608040236215212637898570027320479 7098350733847558808852656004601113636641069535797344908 6862143285777692977138838668754917368355359148530578245 7191099830298313951375705252562095809540178976954139461 5172026176496607952106330548645811890332327753556080420 9288079548131044308314254117564693796449370088051788439 0646505986995299345622884978136790056842469066898234803 7672283914141463938344197050525552745661524307031168939 9586409521846800689011361913009089342682782883757056395 1953301251801823500492931069727258057031966431977564341 4186491957095194411520225796015794217433299871249539848 1643215884016823180156768220588903344340576906238372620 6054194708302698868088319400151779250677571751745937223 8471772205082093070415931173622020003881306078884009111 7739664188836733320446529646445934419768596428126244512 5625778863231538319095654286792308345124027616888359652 5102882925470174588508778546743233541314358139890052342 2703880060771431783425266802996652515958052673968256629 7578541127324599996348271937105702177276790883005849073 6336401316479936837878094275476160827790635398026354770 8948992177734451897291008461649056912644584004920708308 5260645566055418879410176891602772833725715292633912480 9056000282337920177526406893511804497791997323780203805 4845153464214411215740926117175317752534252312656527895 6547994952499966134186685611371726575357616124675639363 6346585290219883593583139219249139341864245413593442816 6038405794303405858305951612584120866417970404500557090 1510314279790145799585671974561364535372447573259717624 1622166560981547765107924332845973035022141801910437784 8724061746812837199614628391664253480309667240241178483 7905118698833839179026793076495649132796657819771695645 7475933313313426260774897136719700587905164110575608680 3903926865826348706345405515763139861676381077414451225 9412855075449421595294857398986305684715535148771193322 7943103860066287606970726922388392110104220541823141878 3870028474888838905667506331222092051480787061361084283 7440600890446146679737158262720291116842293247482478917 8968587778059776094181864431634002885026453644551355067 1213401188690785557499410205012020584369359438338431421 1879849669579667123182969419117181580494352579524060183 7585099793437113088026402154288164434430672028630306124 4985371567180909678367412752020111345413499839171117253 5385170214243067321000314413728871055440789582470237649 0475232030970596062076120274233173017656903200367749269 4227330322757762751700794150691302352338229522938042374 2991955311001375700873574048960493014910013105148285638 6998429294173647557855294153337949392024402317194271602 9023127159436936461304778015704697510260615433560235322 7271325523781649405525365188946498390345178857443963543 5801343497602714738438551198478108928668229457725753597 8429545434990952690776186980501260973242575667396516641 8609433503841496183873703509380703801016953663046160924 0729436221133735537225631799245208681827167064196100450 6900017835172681539217865847481240698829943944692847539 2120476967040089175169800447350134011378005521056304988 2543493206799641734183811320822606619087198336021714825 6562393710727708004426030257864375469141406467379988133 3062749804340488444339372858514209290714069313278515053 4696812734523204636356663009170263359763238861424438018 8240491008510158252293256556727930099661715167571103702 2790900577243226451934853958153367620180430790663469385 9522827634852807373926695415340681286594346995691180472 4376608938315621924386564103131340589115080721932867391 6883238149447760719920810354753884234538967326548496844 0806351067157523712030750328876853691661238860177353540 4009108803958927512100254971669370797871866429220140145 5882456234241446703132303501281032442016321630576537713 8709905272596849408782981186152588849252721860328952218 2402628298323270081763455612997145774658378547242967461 8246643849029786530077631593791964425478394882826806550 1763316234010146327094725972018823335388133530254565390 4634831051730084970426153736764062033013790647873873712 1464525553365835582825312986908539600263668907255056827 1410004173522898482171759994026807464914188870306381471 1532964678955931808651223026636997204711317478634905277 6694142734227232795808700025982805258013785387832003118 0872150984623227074316277615294128040427317387669976955 4819153808427735709328137376056176693707288061211955806 8900815993982648764512003321785648698432090637602562999 9288897307612477412283832696161107516489152282506445462 6830641722718033834317376581971246395144787832000935133 3318655222338955660251647081019002244674779398750108774 6162698894095028131074856975128637090065771914143770296 7548562314383251595038525173136644265502859810576418370 7048240607320787117705529545309698183519729294115418251 9583530833634749559978987631994251041743808773856423077 1733254051976361123906352198949174390525500247755923939 4461077761413186765509240689222302864431715623756205532 5359475888341884110318326056616085707801241213297274916 6000048992747414021583437012481574191298877094711693311 1041130464645731987871069570113548766016847239555580887 2908971746912203692511897246805917112574573943911456518 0610608056378653089578477353911887809522439697800184582 3644395448244656556278922902372298460832554705494068221 8788034731789918341605402685996748721800813207788553382 4305278895252897097708026085078817526844197474750300894 4242700277303247293819695799127666762690253597622952462 3326878831389484003936817044687218510139571324767540822 3230437822817504981212218492381106072004410173724029200 2257194762803149945154783344703033464531637313152749162 6927728719658075797656249029624121342739474949499605804 5828871922218243736016280861644682942178448664330819416 5490980503506193935373441844498848185595049650263222645 0862252087098394179516137292615631666411637908625996619 5848326953820640610268251704049489883857919242168650982 9170475839529326011944310572999700948820006462825064142 9808857846119843850931743499331587540568461844308724816 9038284969445491491211283899174426980355442566720592375 9401508528758412056238186705431189016681809717891902212 2935188742790921955155180888689031344770845777714549283 5784529617248746573332043166606413022240780940992408614 8619661646179157317812411352085815169918245541054412567 6216433441070173512032368369224702394752231986468094665 7670084414776271127818203706739477302725271299203114384 5135201994634708981058146681732870787756102442048074753 0842041044301634872633267883450445024484231091775516736 7076052841051752145229349324802842648388484690020994452 8626464184203472216570956864347798111036622042605284032 0341215341862403961367926539763057239176780823941973879 3739699311857904544687873150027991647682588517407844000 5612703428031312415940062560080603168967960775267805585 1584447737573204098686615089568326179598719347191082425 6221882689002334105397189176036305647134218859359916610 0404311956899866854709529630760786863475180887668213990 0467692737094847486632625785263229965264902904755726556 4262817106736122779326818851162138242414638514198006184 8256020216207964774601224999669672286852450602851380061 7648263418596708376361601771787875847872113524257127483 4527649231762646257436709226621130773355520568338605430 7054158740244929003575611165555716998579313100068193328 5380018287774723250914115819850576954509512870720057652 2663427177149957535199423758520108327557255910134198306 6117809208403270159630241973591496606810901929538788649 6291209154791318409276234623131144410252780158536443513 0263119592438461455078334368713210905114872712309587577 9712220718360713602361416279336302762006615130143175584 2436447252712844828608334767494112067999001847319319046 9613014178604322552671008309502966151612339140072324812 7406943374848131945857018441948519546090713962540695926 5565362319238294985722128612645094639194954110726922190 6175681772129328239509816329423697312472408434620676415 1658372429522369301743268413874102094132231590431123090 0855917808980986398114724234312597727307258749654507988 4608503649403556360642136024636725029758258821423970906 9638947515852196010056708757617434222006881840186782896 4079713421198798942420054262322639109160808328221720623 8321815660095637661311507035253943137043847640671257073 6598637047057472995577056332924928706676715784263974841 6481898746442062732629180918634569514082111262111830778 4231880550483902301823855961986897258663753836854851880 8900275672391487967574758714477044963905966647638840555 1398320851105180869467334421469643889365198742929450079 6357933677630658354791344094374984874917811052595293494 6088696039617923756363527056828663233569387547828496049 1495594355811233762962794911089627284563066959031292373 8949873906464548234526530112459709369166368198429401975 7039611050180939637076776957461341673659491868407159799 4097749212951447536435570510404907182268047753468921921 9223966559889264013833854256494287750824045655818033979 8752807500932132516595562648968432647209508457269426761 9620324652425361138081285541080986138899323175276100059 3682748189193057268792705270668165094738441124135225224 6216405896697737766266947223060479259376589040545108908 7271966929602615646056922347083077659724942225173449004 9588103258711734985129334074828896282286845140658705958 2208854635662223796926845772708006242862470839100012713 2274669329107759578411605552325394275509600607608370533 4480806961357479866100345694290504874288654158520571824 7493430292664502012901522850857613745521097273911088254 0490195467902253732559437010933022233435336792479155486 5089056103150920105329770033114909933191441582540393767 1038561512589708413151515283217981162509440783844635992 6982485147799826238367154228185069666716266201761609705 6709486112509359420925767250273704083583389316097505678 3035442840000397002028642333353238003083672757694716706 3207271563288145135402665452805370561633756575655615604 5683973582112723349302665713737615780888148416954606951 8924508977614582773056447115603672340137375123911334222 1350995201035617764307709080447304826899917797646876003 4480364441486413463468999507845551020302988863338483281 8107269920008898285719368413891539811167635237013599604 7767943273521946249418339830341772752871973216535239747 8366615988300018701354800725499677948156412225073198207 7737494936934051592615121472524091331243285352266095099 1788624206214707618144436516820590669370269728484430350 6025219140497755126145044657256971231595797642958217968 3132072049766762865704713117146597168994141419415585527 9213291655341080358645394236043976346169533528984633901 4437097710317188526335297860098669308669843526393418436 9703188574390628654710685190800238247922659706695796912 9228277977600811198961917051876577047154804076234201469 0147470123007236720063747941465248848800218697254454637 0568600472326742201969808221422778472139305509963930666 5883512057342095362327068335190537432350964241692802434 9246375291319682400703838920994682079708205085530265060 8417290646789432924890422666237149391487185204533360509 2819272200266783545090067219293448357187400486452584361 9500945520255338530150193608275455081483677629431734666 8701839896632736870667173889783817058514355616626575305 8934928379956883715661905117469340198535875250672746157 7175427929766541124306616885792146630482653762362917863 6344787320604811685644513319633775974521089142064262107 7337168716290579109047378376399934031761013295865660178 6861508413202599439184688026600919412070156736705275210 4460254246476622255379685622112998222213661949692780512 3461358938800937870064458889553009309678080220567122291 1732449621946663360850150959491680911944318831887557272 8807260492048422572695023477727362566817426430792407273 2430554923883140548639459295216734612059347331081226707 4435854430639051354861245846923527729555959508163391240 3448808461557483165110280565969126047382200962429878618 9595228730193832928596279934984472850958341618215438661 0869136544064259089115896981298974427147086063734408895 0811207925632434391216048670980372692982232485582499570 8943110863765484037375213836977540372535093086840240831 8659218947543425465681993319202869736416876380780559427 2649094054318608688358706239930380932489377606395880881 6927882172328401008007787446855284930095356168133698782 1881319879609157078006065875120413681055150138991407216 0545407320984244571124078690275295563717649969227320973 4533903274938422469717756042912196379400439291393993696 3834312381057271231601654623818608034169377923236080648 4166851670088458007079905399019138986928867886850125467 9168252957297950907781400775837291959525923077898529009 5374969314464885604201830724836681645348889006164184872 1314017619792067384253885282960239842855401308933923814 1175701208083015541888719101171220354396041258813688804 8929394096629476679405622656481939225363716863010600798 2286989053718470719552486361442452983986054972266738139 9271232326979135267819475081542475158259570718215174779 3330838053854225259358687900112017697150694846872323977 5696021905302772913441798953328457172256959513939845008 0818550502846173120934633238976743966867841162982536644 1222235054206323638997861301160460642764252472119953879 7765254709899138757333709587544460688181033307915923351 6940026805099690092016813695028758939377149493311215724 1590212362251549726987858042362441274878998655931459382 6975693143055498179506531441866832732881951302751995672 1753823705715225229178899738983906301739917299478596473 2882451480573157662397274681272069283546859972049158200 6549321426373785365377765776310542564915637728001898109 9444126794727692115095607280236282848806019820301770557 3603550343134769074127602842407027856245018676049368092 1796666305062857919256903216092155038298157384365049568 3338819914203756320762894376846024766103943520229448101 0140411684096352222244652669840429640253001700640703723 3171935220761783135003574256845231020154486184741129462 4049632889836405515453802300065762431476684153339805267 7981987237595528463455943508759753081225407831152856459 1382669854061989075985920268537279230084147530346162184 5748488155548751802807500870114860205663005110795262621 8165099970462460938200305624610355311040342287433668786 9698965895714605263601339474029550277428860048235899761 6032607498570471221845586671322714100697884695817126271 4993858982858592146253686919607865356133568450075766467 4333108632471158007102508635704220042755102796922229828 8679505160390327842273887381118303297732968241604268323 6925334343948056151302774756556422435386312834139392655 9729662026384969453375872939469025962873887401488070946 3380659799698316511192908802511925602858173049910841216 4179968432523640204120266603390613564414013138932212028 7306294453261319831333565412520582119529293214940536488 2300337137813069933752626752573427205471825985193439712 2847549742322825404076626173085591797748712629887002266 7410474706114686980287027351481988793306907804051852169 8287223191317558377555383293064193433276705871185727668 7145649647500467923706677199070691387000871163039442974 8229895181509410741915838284983000890515633749970923445 8126841189055720390138093744926726325991473345522166651 4058384741593179377470138831092920729725748072689274863 6254501022618036545799496941836305185203348583061388608 9153747576814506890483050474323104175672544456786775405 6535324624426384501125401588113376287922791445769993245 4902071005719389024332315818067744447266723176645607682 3483862792139092387243041511088833740482602075644767577 6852313457857843464984582933624074648014159794645214350 9285544414656623672600705710744294714808993054625246150 5395466729457454775223098859383492273211814012181993728 9727478363913024222954228322658127299397886975817429336 4400546233397984792366191852240226254562010126296227425 6238175300517763286375539542768604195767584878682935658 0164847516468108506725307386935018654431860678211748070 6710238606132897325712447823979443239268514685587071759 3267869335876854716034489616776117163412996673364505897 9211075460183012363336069114496418838793412184219493537 8749966523797515391763059159646103471521214656427472391 8539650213163259112308165283502948681956571358874767723 9629019169319916776864587305875528874759709015918885841 3402314944535163715820461193929538650063090196878114872 5200246325005859550973265669759408809248852766267444246 6726398494549409633358854494438550708277866043263766955 8899094233921334532437458692369553584084415785410486788 2308876591499258587761349378939338172395661267326458605 8860998331302388177066929334834048048944814411828434656 3752808166560294729887698489519112897279950597630327730 5177693767829975992595734475281486283944418936299209900 2413580600242332685520325343646493589775270690343598809 0388776483528114172898522061576657718974599693126904994 2745958577489007150177102800505102185087463337480281826 7238663761105936721215117891006644603828092457244431417 3858083144173658768637249757501724180505564815645888269 4424136256973792922559459020506132103923172279468628689 5619967419234007390131687938180418212831728509935919804 7059989085315255060611129029607455276541605554323462610 1670881285152031851635233054684501630978768688625160955 3921820193843043220857880847407848236511516852457920537 6362858300472488949906232202771501038935424792067272180 3903231808545493523002157032240483035751683461419504518 3770461312945022064049232543372082330956689578982080018 6133500506875378551738982296086457926134601229336427894 1293472373772411834710567199474988132556630241748551125 4461353073138250801775959002057552568829353541033294058 2476334595489119148002630594112285629020991982970892267 5202451182220011255715792407336505746127588382381239480 2411040449071889793901792134917798575028751711212449707 1036628890526745050625093926019965399546707668561456593 0046721731049675699045562486633893772473508896872455308 6783819397974149839080870071248444061484882489613102697 3307385912498790374187062600105142158390408876123703653 7135202929487876505488851828534282484100383985536623133 7645767092370447705443448028249088623220965866449859194 3363119205831620545310144578482233739950955681727341450 8503565028059306482927185297472128532388175324000776256 5488990111484683462321804607071758237816362115737939333 6563514361265578824300183870597868274534862241033127098 2486944422546320518242977330631937828805247362772790102 3657515838777044573638023243101059133025223974603254422 8425304763924993687412259412525344274571914357904261985 5980323554107555171796022257310079403792963224177855361 7780508804949631587383212867555429706886595155552168285 0849181846715119760879072356978603646204109197206493004 1231501888377704583113976291870092380526818209787516650 8952119937827049455139920444798943378848423122248762725 9892997895482574664348575579264603758622423085401606220 2312395837939679061860820207384862333850063860371679539 4641282798171911311961478216700083080895078544581326695 4818166386256950925231648219178221346241417591335437979 0283414237783538889205956684619798105231928257665293832 8809119668761048185889645442440220542748969112069333534 5523517307201395279545216123690563455727025608582660648 5383918088179160707606613864195339075346310423163143461 4551495468392152545717652301762790713467029896411934810 4686248731091290588286930561548550109865716994317948320 4002046150289224283253987204035091938364542056806579819 3492377797399236164339232844122291241613102368123841230 9400859555943921238902610148002411843673257218566928685 2117117438957735567136944036553418826630321967371220477 8461396724242393438206557571014652108390411058025499057 4309270936597181213253729453276129255716033811599327295 1200795600781120533146361127222089311501471925179535242 8209704638353628132373305039579921425714309960203390688 0057835187398188931411813030607371891553698731169760498 5511407637751095130499113983932418267750678612930933434 1944600471092978714189848380110311027418843783292048283 9062201145924541976522126891453178721214513312677987845 5604456159595249754529857535222154681714898414511138425 0814105501308548962342436284979104194400095354198478294 0988043650418337571950530816933625465486685067659486021 0844032088836979178574562358881459948339271283258175664 7814893076301831884503175187702543381512172174738086474 1836917805118542713928305925515203696154426557927433409 5174087902928468948476751281828993693696380052096625809 6309522447841141623347063886751542015041317535385000813 2877162808104700188346896555554432576568037656735020267 2652996826688446781066574956350999859617889432443075158 3105497717634532380639058204773181162089074001240149200 8019238695449202136793024258024646517698310567148501978 5695873997555678750296617328670794908275661321638302579 3652727117235764937197729881838765016004696019807626071 7297338719586498709909968724717494761114101478259018801 1824536102152204220498197618163530033988599978726056037 5797598680307331475224756400757151879220164485890554090 2200692157100677635924985723995527632014441216849154357 7800552659548499985124797809019990908814255453142011174 1169391548331482057382804145436271804646866262913735823 4966482875220896995836290036596212940685485088790079706 0971536150493030709714479356640149031120553080824095024 4384198758241647086058648990739406875441311017445035194 6487233176746260249006611578886109716268850323904256421 6657930197142330777144535538786284325143360212501899094 5261445400526852137717787667494322391925935590651440122 7995323657387859633667188679821005112248481754029247501 3669500504759670844180126373458801066225304001850669818 1097190490881302291872876366011259816340730258132566262 0787942939377308834058169822940480343932468067552000853 0432140538370368119674497364266432990337815352550225246 8254277644827260490649082697721388698375592442072377285 7806701948407548250245903136671777876794582809712007470 9141033453979230407021247047895972416306316793904262463 6533153824680278462999849295582970677703673617809127448 6510961319478375542147347260977852214220697744173339302 3758891545174462184146588817406332192510663998626369368 8001561290539774891786922752271866000006486886069438433 4169568976191047931550407379069948054142393140342772120 5641761019184651983162275524847093788750088883031786357 3072829187673035632713538749271862784783688027045784857 0870734728184365507652351170625675594045614751081746288 8651388948901961691873586644017891139650331248286282127 7323414956625703814366703949649642201742696525412503138 6671549257792425824718393040622119315529395247295659610 8834910773118465066108537822372276507233007298643368167 6406634827126596611335519405462150242795988260339343777 8513689665892077747703809123061987976754485388849348861 5179022989513355151317816944793898448055101604475387293 4602081056423999956531329438181181794916820664342298614 1748888624688910910401578383578904647033850624225450915 2617858172096015495904190198081724986333236532399620352 9983358128818444003123166844128209215710365003177932767 1655485926788764291194438852182338965094495108299292607 7565435181399883335003165944187490157382515153491173025 2921091190759492242574830715970710339463947729017711117 9548387532454308219195710971163136558511133616779926745 0022545674617270261926582280969301676526353679785621815 0440685524250206327743120789245928073083160954493228199 0578760422714125469899220372255809419313290739795298469 0749668849730282861276834244509402541973342783863713321 6298271886802877048859039816542665131221746650688390343 8805406628761324151473649801132256835245396445917788087 7465457020953889057559869620433725788582887664304014860 2881347856677752231677008528156703135170869936872283959 7977614270430443387536740461034096265981400795953733803 7660820668071019298809834646112535217262647461480906245 0843560918326623328614765717887367070432644964237558311 1810861353206304527313550133893258469803965075894599527 8709868677366166565272940966270953618992380834352325064 5354065363667008123808431421291608489392606475750424360 7733700769780104862268669732720613130877124288380795136 8232596049354626987547850697608709062139444670987050435 3997170682855777324556183385967258415295843880954100363 7976907483263922322696763108630399810679689234160825946 6054119657825083379100517643071960066914226778080310863 5894954912666019682168984872798099736518826787773105328 5059191230360839038340639111365752938473873273964758695 1190390961292144657800965627823085485257649831923721384 1985818804914914081220298366647625638953591530954244210 2381140094220105435873360217656075153784198983618305840 8095095792328872313144825688115900293087041948841952225 1557714253601969600071163474474393500568456344376900335 7417602825549108885215323925060878448597881672789669026 3172001067206472074045942489005080762823397203513834604 1011685589515018945459228325869990993583184838883333495 9057125432197139992855669836826270542692759878814989388 9555327752195716198846758409266923712272429452524398252 3836417638668895023936487670293181515076725859767848492 3374584494308923193531065125047084459459822932339044945 5206919519475305035974627883356984613202221299389749069 3428402335529626356027699332292725089430202063972785105 5890584430078972050488044129234894746728867838915026228 8852912874295275043556502096294224736793464035255126954 4793314931432012374843865246657866338104602907702516740 6752254703544717816861485292245879861896172324465895281 9715140614101219273275694847104783728576946092451816916 8799535580404984124110491975743929251100959314280976592 1915887014638655140297759601295358470076861168292264437 4888309035896186112660684982818072956009457321865073950 6343957012535482591503536895771466916509576445043362651 2511991682040885348821839921490374688320638921958396771 8072126073278856195131355765752434134536657084865934159 8443546453769453590903140796550810660494682247214518383 4665013178906741103928036189001441926004517726990294651 9122625302754503806032488518836047936463224990548258049 5776019740854482383090288704159731204703163934836548926 5472302515290804077270773036185182519612016624249355133 9087586691042329502521962227426242566715929828930404311 9006795704120100840947826597883650327603103028484313256 4211053477207583503146038617532938273761710329521381275 6699397374441853371632506355839050047644050431846555050 7304089903892699362886204694026958443150631088978643382 5298791700659552819878337554177791762887619777502524906 7296380621847945014014371102715759436540408833825817964 4194308333085998477598891768522529027457842168969003684 3713892403690325632174580396528818827581867775090350407 7856772821528037441782855392463930301793557599469619528 1418099816035856227245541275974536963753619557098053523 4513266574644682623554839759342756845834543058091598382 5089473892876921029768874299871189541517320435806519158 5613271735168111490983541922118283470365728867448815599 8026216334728734343000146176038786590013688025581277660 2634600144920817095907337266610360736242308598843852524 6934735966099379697569178349256036933896156460246531209 0800867027278477415610360008789753367663944924562295092 3406638335836132514639323912202114104758373638153882739 1201590659474884818049489836365636223485421468944007752 5080023077786376424808628191028182034711831743730349334 4261779754369537719481282156429854650561096435593803114 7766430355133888829485169813786387513074991074046317672 8759532365533291265947640487356284411750797139047400551 3323938961955512856978598020477697600525206068054835205 4715812429473628012190883115120816936817092279617805040 8945578359913093476322808015149969889135696881361110514 0234198784170595077656404824631188859014808337761115523 7681938306357143194096425742267143549818473954077948135 0877889548854413001331746125100043073325401075314242536 2432677798010605783400730462256735948868856191266923560 1232984355772650000647431975147022267052828038895005700 2152053908057026851688179096653597758126368885914769419 7974829700113258576587857266967996800320896771899522050 2920349071802140169102005628654772960086926380272911146 9401471195506772843968772487327158127480428597810302450 5132899744107575415357075206103691029094313706923000275 8489532125119784688464230106804490373289192260583773886 1309121071177058775287031874653045525558154038878565241 7324957369774887607670119504928941832459182180707700622 4950287899840599660972843531403320074981937074803208342 4556361863165997415001581892543723584147565843571193494 3348597563546491917525117456083081918043863357646830719 2414107500409488685010605996185014204586165368969551147 5873960660607619517162625250236781435059299927432365421 7871595338031759236278898782949132690189601796158873699 5835363153030503048325861920935222145942082074130397798 7383790906406212477970343951141630488008217868194136392 8392496378920442456710399995289756704861790288062734238 4547397844728193551281160733812632791742199283209721893 9696111281497697228426437027540750347640790134533313313 2456496302881157135538112815499523882630906800982570403 2522248214189545731194710504933927455593513204206562153 6892949366468640905631095853659861276550296528504908502 5477459821566929512737113321745590753157180290994325883 4053869948164099672325312246083210899317524899234438119 4820664316769432057280142533520526218782872148908350656 1087419272164437457408832701675994309456501459953883255 6482404066112833332293469447382298147582021317975355055 5457762429632551222563613964468549978940344397493681610 1659194123565017327701212257496652664631173071157348366 6997513141825911584614328108578758134217376132983820767 5195559755419571723966422267645474652002119862782287820 2403645259902635461770596464704118323000965795490248713 7117915631899562108167542835268880911798918327001510089 4309335022655098804172681489088122912870829521097664154 4476183309811369127897747712298020213321274658985263467 1926624555388319277144999140834101059524872569030654767 3218555781410028384420588904146821096690543375552065329 1342320411149444100772459855641528901216225842635255114 7078595553213609880932895069644837618776325259427108701 3146790767502763259873257667911904342826270514752453649 4231169042157035922697585321023117194458974786817232156 1144409284498744812255972316167944415034458684482061781 2142689172348256874778766278361683677432494087732449489 8869106311260038047886581813424621072084554473642151847 2876874593713829842803509208275211768993845949109624624 3754536774918274654184673474592704974484254733962575419 8994080811398880961788701145201432449909586952926214021 9339730031606517359189393323587541379546540821388091274 7306543545173566449093275849006172638897645842184591345 9045197700840345225999096188791933984028895432356279060 8249368941546323611677529403826834623555194286330995651 2636968001156488804892946266193646523184340988345860273 0585413338744627054535383502039757154252212852521282183 0130299332661790412226923870614682842645748068445855575 8248668872135025417309371260417969124276481319974611402 6534138005020247181395569397702665136484009479262014589 7591381816690481772316593805505270690768397746184553099 1260231230083999798410760478293851415988787247984223909 1437645430731876545189095326502310947742636863639679565 1027995433045501962995102898414290991155800188855761777 0337346744546784876147552509669944506590337393015003131 6083832059972984457035801649539935756873406560221992121 8156704559208658030544608103653688805197213057760336977 9128213097605368580630079515176056476299641062473983496 9589994916851870974989444093459835935232634681288025988 5425319651316359589443145420068157243560539801859680943 7149428655669441490034911155697973461530423686606894504 7000453891921643594562912220420454155483397818361155128 9833126210250769674369298551683203785418677422376337169 5145553084726091429391925640068094877398787536390431328 4521095778702457216803676542536975566933769168937215968 2642757537449497418005416994427085677468627943345741278 1934597508929237014499253445514353396620616846162869463 1883411638168732635660966844266181685087835830220172682 7279515949196298894654714150300669941787908569445027324 0803777842715034138537355605050774296153837658200559422 2095940727751019318804644245589129485936453837844050159 5920916918099209322085122672924749205144015172216109792 1221026915723023656934985512430923066030593657798502968 7173529133449972416296473482567376407878330294277507365 2195965175395117328425384809993466669701185413116405189 4952655495008143931482664881444646402094078323539342361 2349538986248150164626287251406844154032324103038129212 0284342758340771587145838104201688625456195295922502893 7503794382926040209740029765913066860659527553275106987 9445414339965551619498692094065915238201172767866616283 4438312481666252038836576254126699845464566305626956300 5241453508164490795914799096477820024481302876707249446 8710070397159911375934701497108624407665152147198933063 0186021305048086070345183800627956418712285362423280665 4123242592970910977002929721219947444262285433086841273 3791162698475208548230041569057210122026554698035671548 1577352519046914043093788933407978357663892407945831053 8093398617146133213150026795797258189622905766151199162 4099919326321505998246815961203508619616218514095538350 7737097381655129651352026318952939243562395145390317544 2236331306573901918412314589429905606842925375989779182 4573698694733042393692337352111541335847620381814269245 8622068160517057737223332996119298888705213003969668000 4463367180969237088530503608758432040275575677296700500 7093445629219875590098517416117101049895879708446952195 7848116947199891507108449626352546703160579177421169382 2077220932352600571823423623934394111679245840915260616 8641300255914305681111177970827773615183230788938566750 9092809708369331327427004104019029461443725910813483549 1707410473230297562216932801692770491932893191411149088 6972438904204922187582597997067564392655969402138114267 1289816729574280407646858336987035423399064120619089258 7349011664057030824007649122612850101872935100246046182 2256831532382619806998211838401071948228998960737201090 7570340147326678500305625838998049807198497734231901917 4724659837227207421085576954325059034070334050482242261 4308762808883420167299418449561628869589213472341857679 7210819805461815839733317831479781392885064825825088189 6576169717918714150170609154500399663989704484130921254 6912320047584424537510041844647710493477384411257984961 9665499434168902643712951268056230282085270878043999881 1778775264384182314057616524661931188606904051324232395 3173313951449370956869460930746931416427616166093185970 5889566352596023775307483043131652545728120657912367284 9821857534745553875476826027002266247481546710531782539 1142737172074582716509627640099158475043363431826546354 4026404059732843711650722540326513665539498189050993479 3798198580697821865502181327039315360049815369763298650 5536587743634152179587756124518580348309948337088602548 9091525828237798366834873955709870662763298057251921879 1453602855717737671378299615779605186852177462472797744 5894561254974374283190481535080953603345176201862224601 2604624880226814489030208699540534068141543851849396599 0384591117458690409573581466833603032345644628063430524 4412220994971113470241456023969311815207755289287487893 6396189283729487007933111713325796976022839831774557754 5861299311051810723969487657942820375588446207770717323 4133890415195554046475576327027653380107926590450199139 9911148631955713222124599327298591184973501322417377527 6724983321615737118005690929970080181244718689665787726 8005455511536819797198826848078945227542433487036723188 4210352035048530872411544593847549658620092222075697993 2033803693719701186206867854194952555633246609115865504 2170617676506664877202306733521287122957286462859329268 6770613076925551413724934001927652248539432700595619641 0907039162084403283279898661939875924646768939114950318 2808347939986046658372506950213256921756490238876561524 0185217012211621274685894817898502864744778728805223523 5682285203593722441279936637967428244839643780680849492 3017209468877774251866079593245371729080261399410969767 6546634094312714343688065892069923889663399237781474789 3502809437366027590036462416130091873498595963428047847 3695673504965124278435885422229450338001132620039715846 1145519604154209120235447053382014780387410007225248623 1838881937801921658210374416709758573537411340839395522 8578747068218429437450448918247514388781233455586345077 6262702177165763086242091747050040170866401275592307039 2599025709615495474257433275765180189688338285495571322 8848591640290722819747439084329162549923360313093772591 1624471648741422681576199443246160572956060077755727121 4775550282195708859876103086165269974345677368493453307 5310785509520368342153820268676367990480875512997682554 8332690005219503130028482569368881011500900708334010090 5416054397050104488012412314251727926697809424662461608 9531136154168053097688007906225531274958649556987999188 8536255300611324583354828575063694882255737304037192527 9780093240196575453942601949749977794696391673674187369 8798782505943711750613684512558358007146559799183227867 1542835371934195490622248935956224872350015965515958203 6027828741745205135745484097432753825755521956807347778 9127242952528547537741631054371227392203054066316539460 7929542801194972285986886262095970577136576745769464229 8585674040854993161468923354856786331441819221221368862 9970654031711152797921389343628299637884132778293950989 2054955684786747301183738455056131478157054163011814605 1812583181526609932668565644749486427236111006399020153 1934128825983210736949495291608627029779390422363625159 1408247034324703681924639827518952691022795031493373089 9837799279245439411604715911973315412320997178133722888 6015363032800532128349392282194279859554554166792585108 5320640320984885062781566162148812846676727041620168984 3688069485991007452575301982376453842056047226797984563 2601505549341618925533263566771752943034111901878705682 2355471201598295028936095633683611856083769270231506933 4026594230419562045967244077011364731694969106130497283 2176408469533539206481500583501825585103085490348803833 7481831944218813095847742203769522647144417245993959341 1907054416363079721417685593828641120947165620194101307 6569395469755996400829760053541886617882311102017271557 3022550595290335013740258692854277197466984463603029814 1183451832193293466211910497206119736836295670334194277 9167623834154639216655897206710021103908596866839052817 3719652781392134501547568786291318332843345475807220124 7546748768289818923468803249712157862218584652381817916 0338762205445026105352773016917736647808824173908844525 8913852404189170539301360562050253228909091314659975223 0465464962648727050504279856355249995689435484656290533 5283890524074768282346944251242205243214604969115159950 2745119211568291361987775744299750819945714978774047543 6646671218367186399859386477584804973795743103135561069 2264889332379418862103430300996712957562506033035903221 7667494155356337239116889032366927392379605559478222318 3502575769569048499578355341992708004537102909673080487 1931921873490509578327909293340979011230509535517787879 7425730259126615147330971950212836644394579639594272143 4847918265638596525320195043897241592694683925242421860 3807287126616642373835217683934465689422500055758131518 4030850597256194696235696507258485093481378292837221706 8228979426416542578445420092847486454285138283727783813 3513581940827953579228398897399113773593148731564341268 5577389382827974403739403858089054758537646920265681816 6100037622459230782536902831976059742661345582628952000 7471751986613934845228586067098922913986007376721642745 0218418990687512821051640714206606389587802832431977581 0884437261383554629612460612810338131101281474830649250 0156551239064926376056315572415059444644757897193493099 1026680957081484238104884185792550051367684291351141125 1757939022262587400884536416338712775753025819623722715 9074255547573401193630835292546627694571481133866548463 9021230369169058049540678417310559465918598303503065831 3990683169764838761011995193662536138889762266165084667 3375947846630420393844658903846488347282284523795317069 9411613641081944696996724440746928392364130567933923015 2919108360753578089544072265784231508405883419547823568 7997366218421868049687643075313951636703662637544391351 8542939738639303504732241669528654384395492271047001209 2173801038357609531156944974648759568577239395946125495 0830179421864512497606909585532848141303982833219574415 6994123083932663795175897709125491779731184593992615345 2213996141098349106184057736741482444413357246529150310 0508044625750253745275459855153929486042330214582807131 1737531913940893517121551804301704622055447973766966747 8931730962714817804320524153739850169540905116883068125 3148680904395232324376023162252504388366898685706616530 6618190456852747466558716177265851650734155065945175613 6678425907159518526492326611989419927697833028837779411 1175014474104229080890236608339194065211139323726761359 7885389234282889008977305473363126803325171091298392614 8497000542686160299429609638488644406004910294550396652 9170234236346606504222296021098785880069442156985770536 6984484108686731050696302960906193423160663874899001882 8949512561559110240446282053159377096842656480346033781 7314814053845044990759203550906445909909091445259725671 4953028272645215273966122182604134614750102864922445726 5765754529032405471437060123443121775206577764552719001 1539533425054180753912191505983798526157337051622954411 9703078887431739989145794825349987158969437877343737675 1615663954647624352081865315975103666897077758328386505 7523580501714023236204182085387774679830295084423383311 0374580653641907944749706284770654767948296218866925906 8217600673139160665816078583284251386246833062603366795 4679124922303238892956877289476121515363960309406276531 1976690109113804874054937787515860827573236354566858067 4906271659721599029921867086138968951373706831731568009 1955482779204650557777506688852118669297652110390778631 8443369590672352028399996432396387686732036137916466867 9503112179126791204942268631969522649415260318384601653 7045092592578800424405944349467622855508545255660206942 2687732189463339027671535820222547033122347985668270282 5245988012346839537763551746891225367881238189199546378 4412703324187373763325613042233271184445074974242237826 6197046104011122653275889557238498505763648049409248040 1111627708715552798840790361257278835912414460810333685 6769783495825697333839956169239890008502935353429996574 0696377950214085190300644954777473548411684055102877611 0864198567266226787228785939335839702878835954512635880 7626541463405148082978002699115811418605476295128819943 0838665320484267405555510253322746134221993103619477720 4952433882117850322504622922142456955550033137758428571 0265052016884487127931856374126072774114178698939715422 6727632286584861696775818739529467092943452537335065005 6960134607318025776790991551345034841583984675265057374 2397471474812540093578195354597345847076500744709732549 3931035952440878024276669846308426444638673638016286511 9392598513341956303926559571167112304497992321173606848 9759175582631622390226224898462286579357279624910376403 8231040804819749428592702463212739006905074988773173218 8546893642438942096492856644246175264232707272793308155 7155886648416319531614117369090813201902738952842515499 6722430348902376328054372916139822725299083690889249738 8522995923775450126780887326119546163620900490104565727 2381218607340291854477995352899592119455188052138295626 1774080412733037942090367807531125676008042604950740619 0564878080502343735589161553899274656330762008009969129 0761006320537323126937279620073905433437462210258995721 3978891909703175501973559378692404636111602720633833840 9032239894189167224940658460386883599127252142008927927 4309866163507957283790514385513872952711298366789616191 8139486407368579422616671178599051403823472914009009792 2491302499787040038054145640642906637903922523044921716 0958905202817816159901170435828913409135889439304950965 9960511332429448250983651074985148901512823058472152580 2518501199967290923019534159104663497514809765758541954 4419386603010239328940819094792784807830452404529657217 5086034722585941757724710712442707798690720995580682225 1978998647932984732830779343237408852481802412599360762 8074995522310463219910682998081182041577020240378672352 3630415869096428133036466253394949402426868625765918335 2224135410200488785056997471685240672865751943425706257 3473667547365031255720837472170777317324261128030775906 5469239502290675828206127673498471063519764466442716720 9384615607255682037913752094903953881686272030842192749 3301196890650218554242991742579222620450885193664289287 7228775513009477364630006424109929900045932466773531374 4405486684875877715788647542882513257102499583552305099 0406816463413145731448493938698331347774273521501166697 6795032349208702667063334267712152648808795365929937351 8992420672251194807313265923343577207964529777754867438 4247689261606817339169281246359135494609645011156588572 9253824469117197557285107865529845427871658302341211115 5300074663525550482452345410485731877910034762330588407 2578334984425498805845876271348453269204022568383164232 2237097645471405091236413440636195922050000387149001957 8335980781008598886055972848479116532070874593435630802 1871621114895896268008973308214206067063769193099058122 3716105016338135993918359318713030449261801897108928204 2610031614996598585966795900943374721233344389517882139 2131689613734560088472118340553704173908865502215538977 4248059789541723435365861490158428369474900604308895256 0611138755438584962726915091086239755480590136238040358 2626005307357451248710774142634775125097739773093907252 8233632100264802882297270641095201052883807867694620371 5639576047661145005808047717642728780013131277413244302 7234088512989685603831524657474367982370460127907578060 8924227128322264403079900615323141020797123800533820530 5121911738709301983853679081734700155973475132833216025 4612250272486712583495315739005620693532954023597171539 4692464427438802759614864941292475277337413495071487803 3537786636311856230615348675776706325490186829580038258 7884851764556308708777219208318388986225367791551404036 4912819332723464641041042088110931260983961840185584637 0235435946724857491530908048594183126096729940667484419 4400842598321754803345986174002004313785082861832997568 1776571031196315818659950490672379791787367219075156406 5343776447630621705766985670874922707502808767246204225 3538944741424134363110166436639699880878573350453467245 4066921810426881156695438451339196056976913074521339412 1929508769111217525555025022707891471738006854236503032 3737486778702558389059893630502100871664697857118051661 7315670294795858844262719841035509462151000546726532666 8617442935116210475673902419773096614724220870452411170 7433388517866626228389759505203128872018952354482173947 8219424439975899983500607804123879219306567932572487287 0197685892465232506696114739730088004771044338654372268 8439568250088571648130946844612709565431395575475805079 3514267563138193621702422973187848122776831895740704846 2335383621659586843308579628537616031367647478472565866 0926676629257608745273124622235504415865970636998927681 7043499411681279792821296922692766507086672448008802330 9789282035593082888597853534119785021182140046842505467 4025497714173333668952304916831444376297734827205059961 8427960138243826409005405005054389956220325769403114107 2966938554123861845341651357163376862041548822631196037 5395351579651156157916875200816745362241270843860822715 4950444416068767350715278673616499068407910205043844601 2308262194961869244003083142930447840925631186320777512 6430594199594917717064130890686777463854391779381975761 6446811106638932358361840915953211635978809063329517326 1028171014866694864396113101717553654033227890444701001 9763121234107646363624583097732689325932774191957149924 4985596469761730467291526992474055576981593496630773754 7040710403479749755177108493121353924293299736757220293 4597575880257640391775690512155280231452102931304996533 3937302320092050540968566150405868034163793425219738612 9365897185693312537414578482782700860598921654039560817 3187429758719191069327571217995208732082698186359846006 7276433876482068156113679122840973794403556138714059739 0368679930474236923503106534214666419163614019702393423 2575269429902746933964408159301579187951544290533462614 1049155315688450125585550009133220611127010184435006952 1746173065959864168810938163042497608770615457839544937 9187191797782140502257904967221220778160238014923812940 0854632371404052972776933521421226846185978211744358524 2059109702894198462468999523242239816555904667713228763 6196018384874319465372981229633527406286439610417591624 7182063541974356857130071675436810628538358587361141488 3279233104600613445141308647000247195647216798552823676 9001963621404356498533319768880648886200204617790255802 2709496834234610834925724753544521339268873693931289850 4859588223281475103811888094604514397803692352923365109 0034139345846785041229174135049437061960586661948266564 3182166566296456063733475093289553432517497273791362242 7082393564558244327306600773155471301780840169319607522 3441839922700118976889848446350552660726916423783790080 4794161768433438322845853768413811825116775638388925839 4020120613567446919670757527804706934458182769157795686 0232495884116028959837840511525597978388184102901478476 2345089670289667288889647657977823069979881927088351349 3304458981708646817971112838182002044197499117721541034 2051654270270319998466349146952076159865068488522031632 8732259038150648355010008451778437545074361450592219424 0241872628249035634126526431192655030406320257536605315 0918626942304009333102482986091924700441157769350573870 0428590486697364230705586127356402054048267764388090325 8027885087690994809257329017331171653054678392387839859 9208449494428235455111107556714179415670619711986419956 4089819746965038359856000153776319786594268470653207291 3018346587824492507819878301123504261299130804129377867 1171441743649417041309599842774961523852311952163541571 6204185542617257732897542748964252455836900805206971989 7834053279524962832641569341561399857286730987422621402 8851812860019084603231750133307807483123616417826138051 1779337144704148121189959190980223746787772812890453035 7995934005672043056440449354780269634646397191566000926 3686421734741176193906414540231793906317382851890365239 8629007099830986252248923437122606098581030409576388510 9243895097633649477485841674766441412104426996776851984 9816506753795395453287080549905298268091627341027240261 0841956946273759163057030693604930495517602916771452567 3235033671309570781769610890255690131338374511581734260 8720809197689623761582472327996967626594917696890350001 8108711473857434983640990927933694547181562903452870089 3317786462600184845835027509394656574351979662469396278 9671332753001033621670580280602032717455317735493275712 8128972230169431756595295821313773640765032582412095839 4227661748987572818484763028751860746198159530914517767 5376142287815383246915820396855647131870682486414694355 4341864240898653402265297935042531053074556474458598776 5188270858920942199651867033066055402432358530574124988 9718839646582694981414032729680400985674094472202944414 4102681929134110942187415132828733107982329251450661078 2792101218010311197042776907694303544975283057095089336 3533333185109690238906980629357163430388150748514989827 9017106593644127074761129851868177731370472344540374560 0286219167913221365782707024079509967914180334821962558 6266951974361124884659465827287656449897715944442118234 9275517498968274483846421554452254335777101571115312646 9088386801039213792718885796109842454401760358927360092 5798619743410246093628989695597260191902173807009755802 3753808355062111992331474090884681435199033503297762255 4102622476650244698571713535726528821856861123930221223 5302190516277356974128634983540839032773548105080711638 9655729447668457921741120944840199655614355306898308612 0849486986451710667370769181572544604668202820526485233 5869924999080595519278288145869413682298976929469666575 2303826034310488580760551170830091971011984925364807283 6156976781877422150711037399536927661524524496535091003 4528895977702974277885415339785881066071568949262130827 7949265494362107345696787855068738556113335206511000951 6722384444353315866717983535953576451196680957452740004 2434015440049062666137962957470652740757837146094002332 6556772078370794501025269804793497599536312147248881206 5999504473245405295694916113543765127592357126014280388 9143997132062841954681968858841752929226688644262143406 3384323544903587183699050534709475844958153940545298839 1465186318150939736233214054509690894535311623502316264 5424287888032188619172536257980921796925106976631553486 6721289025535342766321179954188944080231117124107891063 9117913801116908415614710432641203243520194668781977732 7163070488510951900436345084713867267715378928165562125 0931993308461735522700918562419626104815284640455268181 7698323603329448717990508744856244052584667057078202967 3843869936935465436456444723004453622737526653145299219 6223098811764568067671397854379165847320950469443043848 8370771865018432569270115171349496173698078242694080406 4500922506823933795683717612153905708238585482910045715 6285405230944770923367992115848871886152442294590478039 6105235477529451843291821776470401267419025562578477103 9687550336529962214488179352640586781333262159209134904 4189412312552153995977952657068257462407649548661139248 1467006572277196024957345080584087022130787994543507255 6036021889510992483703313007661853085253912740769203896 9809967691756070148475757791425271380220941593877488494 0496468312025721533555806488881999490244912487443870269 6481904561785671518215321421458688965726342557795756265 2700629297845964506174896425300021092247981808889462516 7573273500296771470503279987579899629127928746607578196 4794847523920352226455940631262832484175397548174570106 5709260225931723208740932749140097978186970260143742147 8631793853130815571167180161841988500770608288114464967 5351462171955213852392511041984108164140482204424941782 7953801735743096369443649506351874820396050910708920984 4314167840644619109367713615057721430047516429278462760 6125879326495558644718659029848182201602100499771983618 0377821189595651689225393418263501037136321157781214602 3709366910632191188391695270536319994253584490860239808 3142987243632625841069153661791501171003458273988450230 0190025577477431214334215609102142563004729295216805128 2215647987913148361230334611027752033829796984764875107 5308620962846476786353120230686050987180875128226550528 1989169994450545825287427459706340229603356853886949799 3828280147109986008705956848412151964733434766337627435 1356005241363537190114791202992225315331886602515377068 3310154889099953699017173694298447066677048279322448234 1820656742587914678111518974774907255848915546647004332 9222039895064945277075532932299426267433298828142825568 9657332667865756193371959390806642919147503111328446751 4873963577287934298975641336042658143050921348136798528 8829257251595246368667052647189839619635984921134156953 1986380455814847907178090786952927279184045229430102942 8367110839506348425063820855586539232765452862272664883 4185074874139385493074176302795550310290813677069430289 7012025317701849418209149792382963165602229836198034820 4057952319381326654609721358839304485216628721435257511 3723684505929298249561147422682921830579426533469225932 5226372031701919998447675715410489691608200556092938804 3856153939388610800038893141551425198807281346757093933 1543005256903783714451599730234429145056998641467595030 3181271527278942502383466726331733374558809943544395003 6775670310919094071611411540557340884834283353599319214 4371060068593660264699346572009360316234442638215142442 8391715961465813174247317051563253482379314749449200697 9548016468218988433275915280709539882126839893642318106 5489044804892768489218547106769788613503335244981138616 3739573102680251642313394115498106267049750201361285327 1679450641310008468510052112136399583903140226191080728 9909816307020635413111542266607869548717738202141054740 1402403263196456393009621855171291432652442745944144182 7560214455153440454002874324957770584494080984033027258 1809631796524917350701494846684157254659289949476236370 0598048903965763138240276942366626226901514789471169049 8025494902525878222068537260457330359730907758353931703 0888708542349531223031802292879599064050177373344213062 7431431286152209051808992390909028791205122311868460241 3327860975002467507917126057740457529256436482325915999 3166445098901914614802860025482343871969033739870536003 7631100238503088551562739426231573907145932473869850297 2134778226071168099600604407499093418534005721719934091 3082088234123050761235269621245455084222401498616621573 1602997904014966994917274623782673017894094249596068843 7738947431540589473271470169619858250912821571405308578 4661918613228061036503420039013081403792861284302253788 1128448946883053710330312357004346231659076876308980839 5415916852054588094762371192788990746785753669928142352 4704411716652528910036053775597355884354254237465176941 8514470731452547687692899700595461349680397382329362389 9801986205650562460668131022520368054832484334969568965 3100385237546675878567994009464253726661505467570912987 6236192670083598762678555030286306687993922650993773988 4608390668208206623012461299730378011574829644982605247 0590020138856244146334105814533631328256053205200592926 4808303132120350787766295846454418916953734242813903516 2929142250483903626144425573581074868348925185396565314 9819630557124199950351323821951186967238151458339349082 8597559919669721704534304327316193571896762686397897886 8443886119041809441858258695796026345630375524775831115 4311476203593869850737767074276510824819289768101338596 9978614342443000676843942075955495740760932501678239929 6004574035775833310658604115555081469085084839959586167 6625129053153032243940117244488740345224071805352218797 1473853132168896260285312534875858556725137078186863521 1696331105720317223706046781195086114266665602658062908 4848817231556597264624249137466762446143719528456935221 5618440020898130159548600299025188585073573071529323123 1813184991789363734145399134110220355654105101077243598 6055631748277847240137983474630972453826070078510252638 1660274367109349768677960974264539232419633798976824844 2209801913305485964528681424629087353705341164347696964 7296675258300786930930798498427116879044083381863267759 7338032526824224332968073950641806715656027142682112303 1234294855165365321526945761064682470070767932911101196 0165468779920874150621869243525586056608143500705463657 2825128990898652988276265682300743770361058062226645479 9657003762714425715772581268682546629468723995640650972 8324077614389187704249767623422145130917936877460629168 5183902468031364398974169613588291859736553890645775130 8119345519829181491284576515229964072629833896418739380 2463224707363927685951291328962522675690312898982088924 7134957014294468682265559575277458228284299728097773832 1273253051416992465522506661465591357598655474894260157 1238087794284727911437223671115303827477533414242407179 4886020283405775938586047439950943326511364877543242214 7266313648590577719435372785810437183379009517981796311 3508959960557056842175321440798955923184808524878083675 5006834594839342478328565635247641894933649224929770885 8162423150204913980435904498100431493233010594490247471 8476398931631684443474047505681172374643921613431838126 8547094021092795718799369313860000384685143684582116680 0218282012999174809263989098956653940582958886002827448 0269991698010642404924265810759212724690630992456074216 6116941838972040284553170733152315111420567850949657561 2039007683156747627210704573566171878402962624872115917 6926327063591387678465536199985983182304514554009697426 8503775012008321332069588601973051218708541843880610883 8143347134325666897926277024434199218076863100164857338 4040824075853991365579081178390854206293306812294729335 5971639367946203353915270906372069467342338151383426947 1410243982243883086676898962441571506447479056693233180 8524642956292310160051118640956880068052259396549137978 1356366627865848254046068731516751685658713053052115870 5592738375347868908081484472246840335277000011912546712 3303888615629669601587218133024728247879162197849116433 2860672224463528831053208583604580514784985209442235498 4713141131881735244076916983817007803170683363615105313 3551533095846623655392600802125833620966795554446296223 4869224431908474639193517496015959286204453799127924439 5476191279923041584432891273052169124081319234088661680 9185433824240294544610170882751608810427472192492094539 4697026860285263079403107069099130922043115964504298191 0857994426090015245142428334158154882276758200364152510 5027903580048053428092302369982089414594633169359389907 0015559835064469082244498619717044307628693201445951564 8487770125948501151405397979633930100438405319067907436 4712995847183321388711090998235667221263805486838741894 0101075400137881018393159148808747865878795001515539644 0761625775081863582179310117261440466688848182194560440 5137924883197154571243841934389672475514442366589364718 5182260718836387507045929451981123641178097230743409552 1941405244642200902221666865483560810185144317155508745 2030706681358203884352154987944960394947296065470806398 2456273947063974406405137892953357285866899900859908690 6703943434870800817607140504325690320088153694716707609 9967808378752608107329924794981733321395318387783282359 1673701258312428906473547421508878255149841414235013016 7267508217911100255797251742760073937319214210392603297 0810769819058988038916181382579914443432210529156905787 8847458211103826605498946693764305728200945740752925336 1163657509360063673498502843887265817107259941078493030 8130117586486115832906605732742706030699969482400586086 4033250510745707713620352068864946234411905631680698924 0695412565563981942471888922035224322609723175488853172 8266773910375723710106739337663808981515842676046852036 2036724078914901879273556180766175587818153830714572203 8817729718759389566296149750567853450813459765928283718 2367192431400974105437297844510162575439587624579038208 9029349315014810483645135388892803043860369016426589231 6220721896665193559162749795504800925551595190461860679 1880818722697029796220208880024877871779125810211789425 0727613197954310962466401977209723226100268637455300186 1908859825656562652793660854078228115251551182617048217 5695615416278513963778247995239435931246975243690592186 7794263833307337392092318903473965575739664909820526187 7727084616955873614559295219812689331644338239731423847 2615945308852540887188657764022385105108797310172252284 5299769476173758249952632471411817301602018331119181122 2813508856982100481816114616760485187369995611471710489 6951452849696758125834536129780347732313296535965223906 3357421420204990479779497140368721532807064357987712128 3723586718612328481014289386688570376207234844796759291 4421953864220121082077988765511025031152937169329199651 5388780425162560257463240850422884499776238946926963152 8657293741343016936007603532936970641782778773779306501 0569739456116219240336676403090783541455138316434889449 9792375578158750144552064869347130864983300738980880568 9434606520734875952488738145285633118869663717726065392 9012996245121362161821249758551092460860670329278198602 6525232632282648357227323918383492582021275938940571530 4112736281883610271502536481549937009962498261244882629 1798672824976494874375237721882327023286078786741446467 6075600182094890673465740757676455255636422430212091679 6372613211785524325445167266178454961087379037460663294 1769264634585023927554463003063866779511564310976617009 5008053674662921490319228931546134479522051756730507822 4066541216430977472513044952288499254238165437964069910 9303726768644369877159674558387881782369993907291362951 1356585921262470605123799207098445306806751021923597625 8038209179599403622932241600021449483069498884798402571 1575886642601488261724776092275527824931800612454680443 2703694942805199693247405676562139868967945410457780679 3818986787438960315493080875448508708413969377697387704 3177428658169640187113187555513983743414948043673850691 0996892834084554865883150782980444429217813519681652065 4596288592489947217333292060737007254838521659865898890 7709883546595044585146811251957872729831356143487873935 7789016506310758644069444839738465088854412407993571718 9272387604339267541421182404624139090542938706128239046 7449182904617638581776736597386933106850735700688392261 4400496752244109439386794743104730175735221430687079113 8992751983374317080328301799688937442731252158213563170 6351219458024320861852112521563609484108627492827688256 2501686289940598158930419958816428678871076201109560759 7412872305221317126050716005368280281377723429999177300 5009432736417487408931931722894048033459985522641089298 2215449118147136348851808329524371156096051075765109787 0387631281243959587830946173490398347583369466057915452 2058959144056918656096427650852458957058774828812041326 1239285894873523560338104314000357289123785627432502504 6365007438900955727406369494461883652866605437261524541 7220582983085096593648284195869616911572593241982735832 4585383144016706816148734750861264875198978077618791749 6827001171248189184661389879780761149572613782398415346 2245734739133766906177880605463474924802150100016241121 2171394543562120000272927378809068638911983351608116287 0910443237307015978376805284281909521539008995468145604 8093477272389992107712708831199940831181902204147888292 3964542865097988111642859821695566288129031070650000932 0237365625675484437417993110218176231008020140461666848 9913449894241224497019175557649285423992397248206504152 5370392288105886341191972034439414870165759984553384786 8765677734770917667146803823673134016398284078802053495 4683295900144178046155394012922359304469985445894149744 3909752401223342354965425154758972141848937914350277894 1401688528164981439552982955401128307290595547761225000 8820025122725613693737437692659490087374604434475687479 1717024790073562716781833766636490104058900490891903746 4562017867738315369910284000822875981974853524725020143 7242104792848796759970557786331111404474698078827521309 5399080803117091873922137847363226332007664951635051082 5897887220534451471505163639234558623587477446622427362 1281109257958287611916625415368465731854067726266281807 4645612365270570261399929161653055198046526503055454849 9179403755411083989139053949669149956241308657657440203 8396516635578730617890614207972461756714788535806936170 0198445798435091165510200227365198453484798249644618744 6258304767464826173612333863217678883125049127792009266 8848423818185480897273944618069227465490467321094749474 5911730963142655993105118144649849164657348892990956236 0569180745378234301662743162359500345076371867998693071 8629506983311087556768767520957403143485900228811237823 6242261019467416930842492958188229097115975301249041505 8393440528022350651030862184459727403529392769896469538 5469623728428517188700622734337169764549988286823553023 2764350376352044233031219185947358945604266835449612689 9092401308998337870135124523948795384596903934247060924 6933983359445142833816687683906014541970792247310862821 6859276547233642121807873842997293257587252274196921100 8889948349564227696402311427539124474432419589510468682 5138415711722663081780340834694446916054767932938894204 3396620864727227134058503469476983784811165925615771535 2284042764824972916255731478640882004014719734509654777 0301284755681410163286181373244098590685626637160588907 0719967656969369557771869700083478267984657239831280624 8566411958355946686463368241014706634969054555589265162 9622100768416618973454423248558753157654115752350824419 7744050894099009451558682966610670967090242188567263513 0220769461647419610124835004883243990996858554186876677 3096136362855749905316728342790555208749417006678209583 0556996249477733433635071383166500916099445860307019912 0636209472616281628154305055797300197875513378835228335 9301917015024377492382939563793589629549538010617350700 5062115379411613692454017793311067313680790629158577115 3435290634174027337465251218836939159355205715254803914 1014116076073493255128653224200668287083493294702711238 2304481910806367017055551681660516170852577538970942707 2966869302260064896574146620726150470861373723724645325 4378255759009256753842261930842019301417055445797375197 5300470416861185897332422455389379399588897257396558578 6621204211377058501004153632473380634849308781705566061 5334112886073767434320714040687517684530102491894478822 8924670924764545357811472726834119812515793747938590136 5363192228537725907459494891650089063531037329346048208 1275476655448033468975099417337722730080088351386612163 9608769508033277446327520211238336638907570173658688340 7143249573763761318902317957201193318346840757130035560 0358910191442671794848640975070348915715578801216721948 1317424387469848401936835506425753888595363540645784595 2580263489405368485245661207135202821836091210728244860 3570984859862149911072056038245919485982982354366474772 4431874436259385244319349885976950847699830301144277916 6402353624406948893643366651912063300227069643142891417 8156515762413660679408644277393150876453278200005143114 4169384502136024538595273582412808228405148007249950595 0421581980220321191170380602272622853152778225079828160 1848480446388454238187782171045347616593762607297088842 1769980440600360950716305937923533727603256790842966377 1490318446980759242293061592887578809375455664416098881 0322733243261160955215205586557288084122820000875492308 3828398024930370185292062238770987704278101256226828645 8258207489374506573468058957357127024469933040752354544 8638482611794977490652298806639691549161945675734171741 4665666776155891302285172493749891423154404203600837602 3193268910997554626585144244130691699988162808907485969 0483068772415009109248226072211953662783562688880666917 1455147204065469867244613418392754666639492422275787260 5386194266203793909264926951308081431676592825048764721 0486358393805609309137306920848388137756273064149155109 1108441252688428224477997658280451670887896100155962325 4578416946031392298780545287215559674980408504622708262 5986099215606656776059196478661965350118610338730120681 8626988983175553856349333496203625458890583539704996418 1414344002208060299886141346858423913934015356423247214 2530142859120565763856935627762470877172637820785953181 4331466842886144057787948439418544145539011896337566375 3705902427878782986981491497904899821810205290687974249 0994284322732392927379229358949375634604471174134618118 7637755675531713533286944678866336852529977913388840625 2053557672745226875909425026988026230290295919800718727 1543905075709204894742788081121617537057081777860657232 7394436896759719613240934977338071774850676806611000249 7094831775850489613168171047157601328115997979669711796 4893749365801828293146885326670686356473845919381630061 4124738538845590045829273118304531949237507394953597139 3532734157355851621085639294721898095939341482083584956 9334691831189479801443321814633528391077662888449608686 9637826510737550363616449216691808790491033399484824422 0747450873791935474569615644102072323320090426503949670 4594794672172322314104619778179232279689115160333870859 6999475128428050100075079366668644883362672503775902521 1026258813348489287313666404959347028020629670055707734 0622029755773349891842778084850329492415000656210226872 9921694084302378690711214874594089050476760915559737701 4065431151364199391015322169319775060536264632456293786 0104085102597225325173092650965923479694992248331176811 6594806088000826189237040594980770400173967458218924295 4895071687713310010397851533534531471068595709445060537 3359195365861719631497006018216015116781644587779937232 7454843702167196983240352158951685355139247820559128279 6153491663015145805178884114809718670698427226473253962 7856885621860135755148025841191257861698154027609127050 7419511403965637928982882852274086014503953521126538953 8838677939951729586292709478412739115243311292594640007 2613464924997268181094515144033606300528712881176345574 7440049685242334339885902991306423665017309231172549322 3569364627082647365396147019361465648808236638568712743 1181462802429670841610218758998609649692350312982446820 2286241015811833808695873215776018223789618015767799892 6335274840895731040846106853771869639844131858461150414 8287305023118066959863417933895317469817706686635251177 8784457585311149522528920915042815749224555913847113304 2715891355341114234956673240438530735724622868469222840 8379373448470602916936013993040950654596190030818380252 7282563082209372697527529895207663388958110039346705019 5502721525407078422203158690015995130826384841974877768 4991692392219653723166544757440764101009965061712627959 0178098819258884779270810165459373325352841280200757510 4825911652513757834010089518476852491018622117355534863 6969841574019955602865124223618740583409084476878971542 1259530355913270720760615089738197994811856383567450625 7294695134369167891826306650795243115582636437199760377 4446201879101613542447700627364765654919626761644468077 2190922929080866228112959884924781148671534257155367603 1195245475615652369677038537047688660469802138524803056 1176382068757506758136412862878013776514061907267002330 9784587766918228333916512907870760866937517116891741627 6908095517572796980520168210271626213606970604160915617 8870530540720979768493026637638968662736050113988988367 3359135139603154742889747138541696939293183086800212328 9632959938127165372211852951450167108432074694204902097 6670074228274667222156833863413023286091104602401561230 4984559140952392104609756543648344461508550374997059553 3666022134626048399601227327364191069494399224652457000 5239136227333383284972755739335649594315523090123323056 3434152351056962822867788210930846121568661144438707609 5828406715187534980897143310274396702320728683010530558 5474061120710903593522245318973774892872122393887443165 4802090390081081088526692277246193143825290972586311246 1577955027598220706166870804876950054241987556204669927 4663988639348486840142233528728214440395478422891745476 5827194543973721716746000608536862066597343051524283327 2893912510779922817171405917223602073852789264208037379 2927864355780211583575735835906020737813547108144950490 4591832117553015450198368358598699232679936322436043562 4602028470500658345386692633431478982991467853814916433 2937337706472856119777547178021057206562416780620492496 0506810145055444000836915853863991964055830272863321210 2715925478049198906708906687151219434944169901581812162 9691645296566728882261734646998743806066636501254919352 9951563426706148368629787919482858285181278413770269402 2167558068283567621527125100272253217550117539167618570 8244100056978635520154571775096098390350012825128730291 3885175974609715463747851581629121900284214937284094101 6515570616862064622207366895549393145435182266250177371 4797996892061206532527541841391447611392215213461406928 6419355821654479670253694488544417123943334998602980270 9850271418159541678025432450545151692226883222768070584 1685710882489400810805982436388069304940140036054058825 1472745588258232852976555436600609761418817454395068351 8994306440767709734158274975433460741103268881973632510 2959868912713918327323940654677652057012685602158373854 6587562512867371973052008354520571151156379671524228543 7561231936717685670090063735425030945510191851196229951 4032597437920935437420911843155116834985132549158654381 9283995573831259453672482506711473896296729908788858488 8259970107422725250403548180496285225705208236348512269 3831562806728367147435055983927973260668429507263513827 5104197468897676725913690173065123657317195324310128695 6107258052833631589009582669841735396384872016520049064 9064035498544923722942741837841103308077738694039345046 6333220017422240536339407527505982935749108698818541052 2731299102223339766125332469073008027004902589119786609 5461412213341213891962638826661786556146344210813263307 7176078663806363424319091832541943227473241152377048775 6138092796048357649969536874851130880706247612732575037 6659107831658785768550661988397945830269086027019641122 0225736605864073929143877225989074073598764473315527068 4661916708199094210860851403328060178785143014996799473 6342366222291820690324453015250155785760152288473671518 2349449265482885717976992631635275384557655764406775448 9066824899661345595218009781422086726886305642915401382 9653468573489967197242017176041456299913025141444752488 4878859521922268437236453296433880788511069933976961277 8269162546309732353545146226413765213929750680992477659 7347261269093978722139280745585647099981589429668515562 7040336605876230534031098345932290012698322692050220158 1434302808000223658015463288255290470682507363006307811 8956871980940767158512610334401938296271880860086116970 7239670394318126130974247111717901985743012399075403547 1650628805126492009560551345333620292630664980915408758 1763402129960016194911103493751576558875248272142376797 2642564269773681988908821722699265553049872479047981000 6504684342655193059548646351596583419325601995394272542 4637317151517635243951403807424423857724765659615245674 6699316286028264855040685912246340769663976942701366938 8291856076758200866943833756314593294171455199666977282 2181470620906203497631712086466030605675614933109167359 6869262998033651598521300888024046181683318608779296650 0277922134760116174813520006025989515021896326415385131 1775210714641070725779349718225272679005993370186596157 9327800661769111831676147157964648741069522453761145688 7923115088630362384071769195998900356580754727010719916 6447759227730658896111939427586024665729164647782959517 7925217284078607443295113156581166361862904473631555156 5582337341020541097055398105511858777484725531770169456 1977327400076274662916015578149893849915480067001588028 7271396477885553340501525788846719648020524672424493955 1864372558440999600630630028981857811273531940034448275 3400429606559508922535186015542228917642946353097283905 7155251922006718225204483456957283024858158777835437195 1268596542670816960798234661679259260735618939895590289 5422982006901135011999278337057617540712583480582780681 2389428561931111141325049331642605280233039814169006798 8980373760320995164384890586993696068307101231796152669 2453046492374632284627990824233479833037403445017864480 3988127559225902046536608469102137948423688814526296968 6621356647670201426725320564435031311714441377135146736 7169726545226546510614403820274351610225460111162195775 5376909012981481368832862481603668992773908339405147143 3848747692011642619481923964494632004463847468847911151 7044843919386765303110082423870498152452040557396205818 3162486945032953509198580564589890874425683122925434507 4737341519527423647641802819954873173772129012524214467 5404294585540242390647170225700446424875936387663670677 4796202442768094377854825766512843776900931420986660710 1870293385933104377328530343716889518480254779912733313 9633667250697624004443999842871548273540021362280036387 8357808619303281309994905965891889375075383442692557033 2089037583246284679499477201616184924480670726066423943 2321923207176003725231360026007938117888524025045773149 2535024973994254405139909972427789185118923895556724908 8332253210798862708156400032252780315109766866228334677 7383494174612258945420980000290932969074377260138690910 2791406259851525059776681844010781670669340007514934828 5405556143047553911053314375746422948620974467908447587 6468363178927730859885111355095794744954218629866774966 9615947444409273113200669786113808590545317626494590167 8196971498613994922697223384527051438093895135046443755 1225486111708913966808936677797309943848808619331909104 3578607208496730738259379239635993284751004072727938626 2716704475407571920250393419197254518948311727902461404 9668955179079986910253764890964845981670901713935120678 2839579961226311973314913377818343384193185236753866290 1900463343328532834341824921071916092767308013235369472 6484892764429798706811256546280611726046073321917630474 1215064030201789320579568760510277525053043612227096046 7584531273866165214241940868340837589140095114133929545 7700947317481168853640941835286109971034167235581786028 2349820203149986794017404171914028393621051948060481901 8245180081701371042197459212798404024268963005335536854 9416400863921774567695344586508832862982165846016450780 0003598985212901239590070420266074498878506271760776222 5506063907453194771889250990581009367298919540995766335 3865837809804479353779918771214297746197640947272121402 3532655177723616341966074376391538660194501776914006240 6841273162958608063506762937751252934367596073427199675 1352015800873739548389734399012382565682907859114425882 8521366169201402990041314621368063235265086541121808474 9987584411183629097908919834118753766496048093626489329 1043905977256329558138877674469546181579787041915975583 3500037728672460735185350885495464202930971585636949785 7640483741505558099188402093433335128195514555185733348 8816491676944277824055543369773119201437225415419274505 9760137984144373599420287605255571893780411489261257983 0361838010771100500423923926441569227790057027947401364 9422918479336925354324840487802317774451841779583558257 5476184254957539587854945834308480441737087984926741952 8932303148958991600685422879578929481590006873537333333 3863813908420994872551172617108729440888684478508116345 5852692141540299672098869371588623222033148558174268263 5950689362344813422473786939460923256600754721256741410 3421849013118963967654732916742471899342433028029092698 5075229490797094430092386728774393625511131362876159197 3832413491672268261228263127793811750807408958943971900 2542641266494798017644201645415881317601897265962461441 3913192067850352463830657764016522973204708920114691713 3722878630370384531341942644142496649844744048617738513 5293731080998594728151117365071913988126930748269061403 9286422766278494329558828593837214847507077835511989622 4911955882370450645820056101702053248444902150229456176 5561859214574399009554822941375154413613291504304691417 9941224609338165136262790282788421381220775894240388406 2294331727989259418366829367925960422418459417706530195 4864394817033552410287470447311715070347750834323733311 6325876727636834685844486562539187239460827324713500448 9570868031503250386764017353150794003455728550370018456 0276996150615682914161170610461617408248462670335189152 5518824821272600725957656788991256787020149786679084710 6631074876467309890914719798792598590625733649734982350 3126098309873468616273935805790735490824683049728409773 2381167082491516373468087051052191917620541698826254760 5445817711179937767786965421699257855772042634424430420 7449548970339043450720611900769736351740195265632213928 2583120528240037466954590928045259687984608140870719534 2547613883633535119112144143148505520123581380626492313 5383387675809188923797585515732036588317624241169167523 8145885920751640352366843726791759063705392197981126597 7081139473516719629999705209017090758985691638906642704 2357007445027751201049039481483294574438097462603510578 9819540763987060787581774072491184506978842994138342060 8124283901488148725998541814802929492278783243561055491 5641091748877067067820119859109589098386883951171838013 4914825499274914269855259517765361262421572662448896096 1482979703084202105160279671478561594064613638247758902 0110251992342153210060175230257421223754210749591872867 5189552155329945322689425188409422826757744222275528207 6156072771039471825668024710660677383120630314662847443 3862047432595685056892871626532908327878439965071672422 0613829453291660046380872563059524153288120937009922989 6006981396279686279567635198741824018562931984922623336 4318993090170488199525882733880795326588514493938124115 4327320589164578642294526841175188081840509569046913813 4430778489021148797121162839773443054846149807935624354 9671412947333266642248305004364454547027491723207839956 5086801876173270331906565795475395206929252015307064350 4713068812890320538545563987992101095667298287304794661 0054316358462344874415554071338143234413117884241960190 3702868696242276246502400420813713504640159934720532755 6795035339067127216177906030216239978041857633481005448 3887031730716255256479959999869353196813010156297097871 1673069649402749166572674943432081323146138869255334949 2941183163877889903259401093411157274298013318145782816 8791351424395578734205915614587736898808079170711455115 4762661682081777574724842787971298154823852036895916524 0543730524667287313030192582952498763932098573120916105 6135722017639271699598686108867606133843649616951865484 8604616848482407438381180741734222448394789399827801473 4222305786541021772926482091409485035013224151559999016 3071478148527051614432258254780143440109533660239362642 4931385229405475364168364670415743005583729847040181455 7100296962346985059977885573699802182230354923831879762 9894156977212363844088917892752775284714477621892057425 4531510374799777068623624218990630309628221177321970823 0347745455060238585911403898969166622077876832601239617 4199976236550636326601699066116890886877413337809195161 4977054921417118191101495434786938206209808278789573132 7899060020863391127847153684304381498150970304770886881 6359741925341341221913962874578109934248327141091782763 1765420963125071366926365882135751199875401157902802850 7806698333841833826673945536831965657170319462933641092 7266727424499274732291380098357445091340799308568360484 6778665354210586680052115426486749723953793642156653587 2081855412598194547427516118416936625563241935915856950 8890535314121833662399878022115042456600150236469108159 9741920254437873610226712941228298888053367943950329404 8049616771107287881031614677303715021835289024146481754 3095490594488754104250168040699998196719379820827733464 8558158591077617882849750546856791399040113845624360403 5744024619123769440220076042143357338726039253724664089 6649147146547300721952927374176796135652330678042682000 2423074121866748669462805878878738299523278050107066101 3854028801191385573091138057275589368194030938071886379 3758215444351626559912030878482052393749351895597158155 1828048148078313105350968235671612355096316152866585785 9019528717754642506412984945105730353324334890979972094 5729170095878408322140440501474114381709565771252671577 9817097676384786420648761367939457844238586035649664463 1401310486670561346276901749283229004327112081922956415 8948152826558422192618902530513815911803423108851491226 6539179448174339043227005068742888199670619606885006733 2835361468049859608140287911963112748254664043703847828 8400798157913445232101668673741121294496813451012237984 2940219479469166481503124318739691196021567121142279430 6820104087675680937389820546842147856014277688201880717 1741412749367467817513227710904673001530946777306922329 0953495694491601169046818182723477816197512572785153556 9861629220291884745302698301566387491770219476050941748 6684119727660444085483297504989078258061539020030103521 8027179209950817839121233970070027832906193713368218336 9615408265203927161518022791528640768315032997406092804 8310506255157226287131327681824780116915493786248322401 7238370727160886419294211817185646748118569400870529961 1314105945829387033052862979188264932474201795512442329 4762903488349527229283080401222637227611027520380012093 7520885624064531125037264015399643712337079037439512032 0285350254748277980930302021966325093290944881905745102 9852172830699622421954710165193932976937065457633343243 3256433136391221083529135557700812650539793164681494513 4120751218835054739685955538780919473746566279031868161 7136416152155407745354380414798454584063447474508568028 0862324126969399311229640560327310927938491691879333596 1485351700181496982616480034402782281398587901486285212 8674617538485034806838652016807476744021147665569643873 9675796644295886409577559154192615071966537341081706497 4822204191350352239320369277923907369558805779975526019 0308143550849247598185779798029812641251926980831075657 4659469351128562797590578003419323476001369611447290131 1372932651887731467214107412752210105151558657134939127 6885573006456556663593525354509457378968835800277072108 0754685197902156776635596085899524492722049775299815458 6253592955688586552190862034885742944354883401766168305 5326602458359944543309529736205642829474539664101759387 8078757904014319567264450256538964052007148706853706562 7117466761571918106422804643826867806417817017101455799 8785949298102867487747167901743550399316968352859211648 1487861286289116375992768471088743661617762393098294982 3406413782807112174123783422241440699848632882392406563 7743898084631704339814190170417704585646785993494113767 1018510482883458475911298599113261806311665209771093260 2545777664047811397981202739627905217807965659334830319 6386372636054817261754402626843572645147411143619747488 5328135254323132104065537475356091405133576448451265031 5994993984759123386762589988628267424214106563170282684 2027427753547852784980625547796730956213501075135701081 4376712097361065693389811287700643950868226352419579899 8752445315132684357712526955116568426062497953005641342 3679403268694320221277155284522945590601316630023329786 1842729369705425640895722473147960842279960643121155722 8988841340690157060791698553970627069498692261315505954 5816240665427626536098988246922842402217051092088452264 1938004050647235141065446293973629500626870691857435034 6890787025266889903105903073320209977070195562670800784 2141750040248776436938270496675406914489563400092985235 4991296996046540283212995128817182931733802589343360888 6395618814530549363321022467023712349079740681256872488 3352801820879686837674893286595156350015843734542714861 5342497125226151780864718350199049932178199155353873785 6234550871431390503843286965138769032905340152384282439 6391325686729272248708477969680927365604215169040230075 0173661949935854471440415221410647497242161523037246612 5530179653345435408898008690163071891588084555221984311 5742231294519670375862605877626333668485075275284790344 2501653764916331792832073572043631496293326217198412041 4969390021578987584055068836313189782803270681820620114 7097078246477602762963513245135225192242786044766017845 5463586895641834408259553254334088710161510703674682452 9220467808485318529560302603933699879125296023073278584 6937162703749144838891633750052621697332332152400708758 0984856462897791809848253427212024812725655515050305700 4181198951860921678780927093724148047112032092752163821 9693005366775084683589386544528152235347557559076380237 8521519460182724568236395490568125932747289545698934471 1418098131536495974851541068546097863303248642987770186 3553136745081107676386047334640295768821152889813566449 3094931043589036451413175524147809925350591481309531471 2262341354064609059803930072954096921369456449857878131 4849834710618588580258335380086634822074587547577692067 4100675717787021480249068099354034049780869747523182136 8788671920694203441862152990046866853574977871014752845 8215215350982709863527703575629384931393160423887168990 7398239561898872218842061190277094299032275736687186079 7707077215592326418136016971727774070288413457177320625 3029881617264064980178019269641550387293286248745115669 4400901469103714665895280769075063099165801904028249123 9634567983926956557159476136694387393330068373830818123 0942044159295951718719249267979297129502949158118526944 6544888160644890910857473849722526625613598337391783194 9599150654399837939835090051743387881718295516184473257 0694229375365255153471178576184977477973316771607149942 1452638170475227272955705001733744013560297812168718861 3072957200868270472815099449365576135300683820300724872 3891860455582340567631876262362589043407960239552914408 1868873503916372993471628157658628534654447671897796640 0943420249016434108486305364084940912887711996506980457 8807137977951591204253802570919860455967388601901634414 8290099729713922827786387126308017669213704934976904380 8195656188012979091465075440684531805169404962484549525 1863363242222261458699500929790456268865970393098396956 0235643889686329923323765908114248603580354516978206769 4889248663833068791765942638200926377890316582705029113 7857297509740049386753580516323216984736338584197352048 7633945539464273928852497451674899046514594738849778743 6575894707717794356270743257228553610149292967565026585 1006003218146153612928591069343214878686374342977020598 2545109580541744556250811648819563443233555509154070228 7345061766348980049281114848603366735880522429802762450 6580641661646093309658322774120168700461864708735460759 4600235537343636685846300082989115932174654321735117553 1575551018630965885602744732881743617645365592624617643 8777403799768860801841457644764303571298399555691565594 2311745306594836250206036438221735440965535395090457436 9386510431293427166581052146477362856041042715237293978 1248710605985932017807577384367065631135068593058886083 6202347780649879758531784016729059787657028138758026032 3333798832030389685399914520291291252264234896619763397 1826810602370959759662980918534819012504031589962520471 7076766399868353153196608687529125423115375034755005153 6740686846995676773305775107923504903457787782633964738 7642905640164433316822456509039570066856800982518273305 8190424322611289485184918822142539686131003371372243018 6839559644173467084178320400757151241680837554131482479 2400452430812536772968970444067964317974268159359203135 8215146396789238533146916848019237856136657063609422132 9625671822214085376580706834616858349637565564815213278 8002082516961807984840474867542864812471892324572784880 9951784920023813214950559768609780439227213656679143255 8387293962885557531898513390471237808455940718448328361 1533615780257058364385933712923478051058091607157923717 3588327126164560656794503480990799720508422730547419077 8110649402160166666295094593246968082788587382689608487 7445611837984486573045432053689268403491423450881535101 6785757066687495637606663072936364979840910528400845462 3326178181497976141218187286126865346071166509551354778 3230627411811482071716466526542709914847880777689282345 7954861106715049473647399736480665299537367799934023532 7496480103446000856397697363373222947146973027764094077 5396288390125824662939693898770158620893799185516933084 6381599653959133926292450056440676097423169030780271559 7007444183278386392005915041926664728752789795492770341 5082639154789692688330816604795642091123793125124523826 2891323911425925924887235313534140371673379930617119964 8037407664440361082778150937198926678995883750525547609 2942001843074443896493496814253542442287548263467259939 9787959797254722441172876007712608840939504811921596748 8739555862671065490302132402247707926524977694495520510 8056410482206802172927635615223773851063602097203137894 8389087608773044443391070371387133163749092821549212966 0943559957654250506597023923980013397192543988353358193 2604235533464070907285804865214153390352229706047122013 0494123455357789547124863000470556288945504460862226648 5238473107331722303856418653118021793512078836789316324 3192580644850051145282276974702881297556723041938969669 1151684034252191266686056130038452053893369112100812050 2524108795220346236601390629409586806381048615670349189 5288995944342180753633129570224126076566283785776310584 1332497008021096395134916086420519405513798037382651472 5989990212475135972827648704803024095769246243692551113 9223531786948292842185557243747361826577956003518901587 6875981442665762658258377735379880116858111611885458719 9032823772576597479255550151703522520432959456689504597 7985931335460305804628712105099200265391999022032802985 5134990558952962035081185191162393317684154510610655162 4788219806941469531402163854294846509930575901842547725 8768576414740917080050765864163376935814660781872244505 8379424375762870854540335011053709267102160168897425190 1726647710911877340196587613192382440167786694473160364 3323591053046392692548647340576221166484269938330305048 1743973119350053676164505084476304732563764216661398181 7216715311128910245585162073197007003112540505208238290 8931287575642187541678615691797009700938050142984666852 1200159151132720592321337362451009271857273494135289481 2323115992346158969097896744541306276268725633046823353 1371596513000406153320056264213843223148270354735863509 1988446533835684004841684653835147529872668521047590091 0516731592462648535707081943035235987550492977333075317 2203557347023651707931593278744454981644593247393837794 3652780031092775354373492970112030888508113851103629856 2059488346961563623208283108425028737613641284672645036 7957498216344694599244023203866360957965273125048912012 3599962848087517002713559088212824459212365972636236261 9317174993060278006727038520443869442023962659430717338 7544843964935739401654469425438918315939596750099329847 5531832019709586811147403411464307749078732347323831843 1697758006951047596253478039290531227897202831710307704 4152040962027536066168775095387491356486548993528510813 7546623023010441644060787433799388659434319739727628098 8725535964218368862525286842920940766935310174676061436 1504022410610065751838578184594309738166652742282235952 3265631560043634606066179929543426812782469802311078319 2217548828248443489421559050962496809551681614178408105 8068173009002631527217960747234579744753439008266238408 0704887676620125669754226324768414436029961270632036424 7672556623958413633466963420183396378254225447430632805 3514644920802840116935071719251343449175916344648154738 1600589645676084057980165902557489767118772253952700017 8383461807683357425061963779397290718664165775655492239 8951160504436181020594168505418765847159029625940307677 1869386054624379389529177382974148463926922111853547905 9909509729976074738729626472760521045951128274356312709 6059502375573180619545259876531988819158370780609460730 1046153140796722525757786092730919024691929884517398716 3150768576635186493797629738066031650319861817206511878 6733591976523956744318887953365229088652008014049981149 5657664501357148699739221946031665890119202261370639549 2150000809680804936515617904441399365473211942270762716 8066232679931722181257457609152455167050976549279875792 8496616737619368534354686042600792782105050293510602699 1107729258332233138942398087165405046314658617867219949 9749697290597915791846480370351873886438202706098049340 0455678609307653826192652631811202186385925165692586594 8327448316434614594036961723580597179588829058381523697 8853316823013314522929991540592302274058550374062853590 4597657859645738065216002631591774288812480183076664637 7077199854694714324604154308710677882187690707969413136 7846057701838283928309479160915776228351293308159945269 7606840265942339288587110544086830636638581020473632094 4965349887762757862699053539155327911881192633510691931 2733976667409148613974561452545275688380518228526608713 4963283884183684848013626458289540073065079156074102889 0834546596253808696255262637115923594826384545608725836 8603761981706726337448128763726829988777229445404077067 8994016438125002755420169830230695451162998313431071889 9098625410160029355244154862591376159747870918515340256 8888130198921884456611164910632688832423448309628880496 5797427103408223736673828255772507677153051860616483063 3559801934071098971630988408746725910445988875959605303 2924889936385211939490968283710864571352345601580438642 9710353846683059689879680835873497857626785565888383649 5162723545207087795334676586720491617208798131491416989 1375664645456974216663388028870931159655290890968583246 6209423687259552095876586763964525810627609539552914917 6518173767291898766779842511921680755258160046926728928 3769650286492087987822244210714046467307485197437139760 5307432234515525321212358708516162852145380083686124629 5154803945332968377364248629645702435818923168622649949 9218634983246812149467375119948195045074496597043271760 4013383552223608153400047959819368522309258814575459795 6696947562389495724732524848660706542882562876735928839 7614196190591329083994691638410053218891869432565720667 7652323824731643807976960444572969446502834306166522169 8708026175757051241641110920735772620397041168885940376 1058433130293144482906595568429648729637716132195073219 9716414417025654689461012703082459723841828360403116603 4891537160762328639666165618560009467155491519746730842 3255867674109733402984616967564210763223153678979988580 6831989228308597633750929464903879107437077400846349362 3624008300849500735581649669167597778658081118230477074 2469643604732793518203847198896117035900830045568512528 0509551066769960237387823537663727822677405205106153201 8998380611491985952875002662945542273526058148948809979 4079523817886224433013323645543257410388370423239809214 1614963275539566361768675243817655662510133743046480820 7552851564911671828345413047238795984888999156275919082 1521959453589439873919878854478785588393019531703471240 2500720728681966631889154092375629824773736358962930373 0274864925136919788906763582461536907572381188900038683 4089303979375199306538172287366775385114171618214640630 0539934079367210950941233283505714265283194967469485021 2250586274045481109395874053728880966522799491313504114 8573758189949152273413520402201771742697561032405390025 9385589578491549406875910851090044566987790296358999578 5804399594722284335544039138455157545905101223677094900 4290725163272506438911414940314392933816049214114829869 6151260756811930048851604289256533437306862399621812008 3759114317308944198998029337723050652250270984972059596 3536060693015540542358093562221999017615513369475682897 3901009351898868910230562033456067478159556373737243150 5131046388436846166022210580766055016338443951339275390 5047198111267789378425274293071714287376055437904153578 1461948559847060404010163365311893068369659397595008458 5133272847308800484877403931718396492321212575915598639 6831005033440560527898876611472430892073906771713344899 9590499556528668704313897455638641950652562633820072560 5325025449791258937286606936652747569545855493793654946 6905956264822166011090722271664336271478599464599992674 9049549615126423085297640404369503078388756766522322785 3593755677217005441761522757890068849222464725810068548 3167616870537047140293293794295759712945613452455275456 5682494397143313858049509737206075394125741562910110232 6051852161087629611346623796743611234251779934005960149 4432947964164600310883776688705920048862018019633769761 4505829217689137668547554193811607470643646183550950427 8367638447274620716138197119177044448797513778892289958 8473820082965070462231272806210512699103944589360789044 2906612891216488673293277124505955764999531645688888539 3740496576571688091303924234856937644501999120287840027 3546363108028048839039864462866315940784010291779687774 1898286222270285329191455035549524356674461195336689703 9280307633613422784813008059024523229864536534759379247 0097712372514855978962233505503714082373885598999635725 7681528249857323029102096633655298097518691642928076192 7498322965219448169604371548847590855272358644048020175 8142575400529343879461964319673490293470269618697328305 6021266285835941429141764327043883997140379848629650744 0722652641634634289829191540694582238400532287197813012 0342846511500021415969387560598958467433788321510445817 3349102931408492619625443010694755863267361339601315493 6002702882265375501691319481721677272774887979071308645 9125176896227023434826717374447625403604436123834266368 5290979347302622177434409361004734383259470556179624247 0147957759938396128282186704046594736713467400380288689 0673435056065419629154398232331916634157727577726255667 1272875677647403587825186324014293512309926524186105365 2623906898057679590093782672125122055111315834782392514 1718932666848696741049338628805893314125836487308559685 2364870957352273551564173160005704356833751285864867987 7762687891197017419892629750373901696681145531056396389 1334919478491126002887272022436295541133021032888312521 7903860915341167857762338801385636434712302531331275834 9214962681684346180565506437686484432169160099329793588 6971326345948047658016730287623626375404641773711712333 7555290761684576098412031481490671265447881308749669265 2495072837633958248312795542416998444914156090821234201 4466356115143987869283676440381999960736130356587640683 3411029087823685230451771621814804943262467842034037569 1218100204857133468386031640918904933187028256511334225 9651395183628517923265340031625303117768583043905855303 1434700094995404289931062006909384298598494625764243642 7475502009295982199705371385675402423995822493614688183 5783905292562766257814762825490521531188451672679258510 6299641121890474290326898290300195391955649073481812466 8433899387652291244231198145746620093780807965110820809 2025003722176564662265462851678069756165122984690402876 3819653602313563613649766389022197923617233885491819809 5735229701423204549139476002030983118265134708319579082 7421779732291100149811042092919972707939131054168843056 4766806828814326393122924847528035155632827952732656083 4108816169796102396306652310043702682309153399901101851 7840853479666457696399564386232590725663075603947055135 8975851270259376353252345454607115787656777517132314071 9849308707274172599038347990837752226623850161890001369 6653310225295738651936909936258963337910411775860518781 9207087776560999410980515517605243383814985788441580214 8300377380729422205761142218734191201738097419160390896 9457081286919618687718234413339778059759399170408525740 2459527953589551683671046122414148488235070420989494640 5334610298148181498384962874854695004074324843010042370 2377026935949778090939009555164281254168379512226340810 3402400601731856228367117879128635057651221052346487547 0892286547579799198663491343367457317808000101592280324 5804156062040588149733690546883830568311188564269274466 6825628260569318271149711079080222167427372520560852398 0970519287617281829491707968108495634209221568005222657 6590502708101059646896004191594139713443207974875200619 7036214365310768194923146657468333019425617725802965628 7105746356679361964293350904175915476056437228482315205 4488326426763087111474606360347328343230094190420867481 2321963355980892981390137432172319029440338021383503784 6658247849282371602845709018509399863087689746361213922 2874464372822230689814427108087673984745198685973565683 2475850237902290438743386565016354309204949751394651712 0423996380485152404382714004998736609221595167943665520 9716246719028784972343068794146220933065403515146533353 4381762121409749952908133436688742196085463005629418718 5719897965490389226099400645813457698989029375252603159 4793520517287383716670072154796195637574070128559260756 3335804361178569570327151086097332660021100882712319916 3759340997123032026138109889964222097317552741425536341 3061597294843720485673053633453566183219602569723677437 6640419855390845866547731334424306172126008629760529672 0785932256229235584626284633318929283198361000259218711 3703997150557749320487597831976713628632018442823365393 4716363794571277158840984176877770551144694652404220885 3820282498929639508467046570193475974601082109002237981 3893938891736619958702353222196294149913960484299279341 1658670487785711133726534928566536892887508962608405860 4973081180779650060100681097962304559548011897685661967 6242389312756524165598319456614716758220572051507331874 3864995920772921715411527070251573742932740603038899701 8176392492844496144989211996008741455920119711061917813 5600831179394370021856788080126118115799464147173035479 0676703916264480369152300163809750954986478577153019332 0758707672807382416272997985657219816684445193115121472 1539462606241547478844925314745222342898144439356689652 0817283520184910446850123635346659443910177128605907892 3203698177814414065765795314169342756627442756479249572 2561771122441508205905726084814714045923953079597060427 1724592752165506005137153967772426318259343164959994084 8813489629443980192805044699030743329586964202347799440 6085552980260168762745948165247001320475095699315825105 6595655451124681216741044189201497129170591132046486929 9521893607872571989543326870276421120797111258063437179 0702853656868188130649315290358649123136625719028116080 4499253317309331886197389137211839634887920380921481773 9751512155506071421237847824951464949328585000899517323 1334179449195719549373810225162043355850964044299950654 9482181749182982098028501613576469799306791322247849851 2958741989762340204826428706202051130484543207456436305 4682985899790358840556461006745899723002864895895241453 3037922186076757219603000199840534610423696739484659819 8903322644713641778288583186156410899810633325669588014 9087548911855294447548777707033254281654048701145290259 1625351980123874140104360363092052813996081857821750591 9920444071679901533844586401542054227660394950985253171 4647656658866814588422462768154717748977060201619396947 7385529779517920639342593819635523803884248395810392756 7056400517745841545364779201707342682078953784241931871 8112513400191354907522301885366424561518864030265041520 6225875269746448305960600086648084673975874694031004430 5071100803285756185260033706833217834100697307370364032 1298250395459156645162518016358548892501886490417671308 6234741645120009780526716591409458666952971943266261362 7554666276397479883132420766002470825655516863465415732 2730379846334974354176053391180554958485171003065047146 5709174000822022033342084271621025506998295166962322792 0520679012499910597901723864217585369064213618772371091 3388149956001852273629653609206373168397847371498411623 1404795457163102850830964929465614289077736030956891413 7573724220084319536767372075167234021174327264670777570 7205664465381708610430491301993304747985963516488796461 9449295289058257309790409506277206668356944279880549619 8375127327465076018212152053349220808519176266170836135 7233342510069683104178207971860650279732577611571650724 0273651199086137670389886650327557743894227581566173076 9721836436801942195847681141757576578022594122936937628 5483761501137120944477726788390726376506189327449474109 2640586931989590585599696009720463567109558642594222507 1342281083161078785456208386552686224968775589567428400 9651707897439983645219402878969929676885522509924548113 1679811960958449994512830174395658645542534924673319276 9929221149864428842742821896234377707149143857760805808 4856427303717135376424530679378694579057523350764388152 1810656607927075157252883991851571052600561883391085362 2127568842615368679981807360170875673642170133324263530 6193463545436017260388552556774580621314638205488997794 3799486592528073247712770153356672430512874551113052270 7692262151065261479813961301205482595539849829038221658 5400027871828179452759345759816062682566935359109197025 3175878958507864251238169022868440885550462338617680937 4387125500306276779114460427175023690482605349682200346 8062797939752823723519731070856662324732554815669120184 6615653934486047540357405735326497356594491899073616081 1763133524918574724029491422191055346694230286637390630 8379579526522916582302609976507409187334001330523431010 3037778507875206351658346277844835368366559027055834947 9612983505612394339024757396930505229513081104670913249 8820483153789422613223556634309811418309866847681028257 1550286827483833975719258734740115366467168262937015526 8224421277110523909179693192391277379771768801542246883 4962014009973227575932939177240864634892836464443538761 8113834143988823534353062371783603772709222067901491315 7494612352486498036806094484885719893841191968471524836 8996081472224187543173353337423694900817626436893163678 8534545428571396360327509922895712580324146305634287293 1869971175945658363103616835157351924115291745856865483 9747092069981588999971336036705125178322165870469415652 0627129418830367286169732775954748983270093376170910380 5515938607797518316479113151091832801275251593651504886 0793988485860993081193493801277896709108478408470943154 8945577055045503618218115460265023335986626211907545728 4333340654655923652677967900972402255903766627701571787 4530106783684597462424119414609270255181653574496408037 0763592182048070317078004950305152791980468414802926237 5914410938821175845422300258710509897434053801960809670 6001729446131594353931902155249863917703060325109395966 0382062356444137941788427652406438997872152898548739082 5419481126849740034138058770293316002349752331437832506 8346832390294862961289177107044987706230858455583007253 8581936999562749473165520895617944627647768827751115761 4704990194822843238680273470746738628147526753337201210 1071646686196160063377135213782113885721215547739721693 3044019471665348302682850980553100367604179853359108399 1213560094604211825482838260805945116333374599933098540 0909567553128225040676460073412663544062482616605635769 1252799813016159259426864869950047247753327706499938464 4411392955896914652204299081224390628600046503573812695 2170225639216821773367320209158675045004788981687036460 9615184600485574143988172609738447212746441954501983355 9323176882955783064580208982952763154907355005465411111 3719476304362617329785902846513191614666551676635064119 3345758667137818109841564659296236576908362716072233814 7885085506388631774907872349191987679896746362545471260 4409541681977992207104276402515484331964773905581049610 0016470598951578529439919179851978060893956786471973638 9009852422340005442237631164031518642793802179526568429 9781428838321389598243939588770155799078394489206709170 6552034967699860541559021057651477157873786751371254730 4466033499423963787796271176836236896244596776440199697 8693027895704351674431509802289865012877454039340739724 2671605002558785498888940993842091001681738748983584562 8935275170791170549000543621962170642940432780627987378 6676730222852018370415921352422427596283750372997349591 4312511292396853190129753561162967230848617432317638929 8817540247039152280625468479103097962829343042133940228 8412931047594043460835668343232495613647542579862544554 4988963516713644459379357350070277317673488451748870996 6825081043899155677099848874017882990749484423316788301 8060597371518899642950324199139880647782140200104111777 4789688395551080742111648042275079877931031511511084338 3177288725255853668013231927523396907869301592580852419 1590883768045362608975083421104441911728556321464612372 0291167406146603573964319013326735113831808685442753061 1568220064205077627624316309076339574680273152917799081 0125354943612591471988752386663993748525397978887930776 9281320874570272961219939081254625546254109008343052040 3871083838572264217675630290493017692951152885790854789 5413427296790845515266249771074342215376569954921693119 0035675588797196959360894440560279853228297459230057292 9022501918690499605151963466587384576628616558370926229 5490525587150988780191535985441716721357307006356974623 6645069994385958653045816955766814151886375167295828551 9470256814867521612134585393262425217446952550700769270 0832805350536951638370248262056345211908643609455087863 7455568841651474777446606868027320905274568175395157132 0375462170698262614847590710692505568871840363000530513 8681095753887480633463299948769553743481082454131098108 3736907075104526381461571373620350563741206115436983956 4311367318509717496343405832290723583401618290608716587 1016013042159191713902364589705902734815681072289867195 3025796837645639897187692251759331558679733407737330432 1675565391075575423891616070212271737592070056307136843 7478212135288989798668217762832572533345183230392747618 6540391920879656525892860819307040357396420809893210894 3220085199416761171752735397888202661874456228202205315 2831427848303386860279965175179755819883331025625438230 4160189423391703863378357921032037786682180618908632648 6741966200834537726721380300483534966960106622413864272 5292530005372917737061162348654387360333573151227139300 4752577030921799026910568336986814700700466807131900900 6387690689420354186765107497339382475859863862891901184 9851605676272063568183641257922449828028996536186177766 8677814102903988473476271790234863835367198841815377642 8435790683635879056700585812134278486017342992731149852 5829426381306584979321719602718883988881367210302529373 7306872842842526768184950327932957470704537523032086408 8918820469202578114374706774210439314645278658963807040 8530744824078053943147968235436205409865242544613096095 6897299253200046937227651926452523471043868061628441502 6327290612571927257767631402242018562351489059030613122 4408194389634712598106722230807362487403882344642804839 1759971189069304948686931188157335894633373137830646307 5822060360727221651203940831736077127229108945530997277 1304131061415677302487550303033119745936782356969206929 0086840655178435506990979613012085913420825236538319721 6400257843865315526851804559506527621829780729270016262 3807539845317874932145717674428422404980630487336345595 5714192165559906931601168545680475785694458258146525410 5690942130415186078742436405050757001169784515992851436 3633141919856220392836363769807369642480231750529550137 3358979603598744425903636907172462752084031212380308926 1318802320710301404611955903967347832214727621039428519 1545150346992392868606087894827204013155178548892421185 8750326012076622758794866107806199431669460231246670036 6406945698803378941916927909305638007712556961113855111 0682307186263508781301659159665719956166392695240132819 3712268673839971023130237186061442402816750002785237013 2974280057314123377107673052630029188543218495203772625 1725196654898586302752019858055528655670174124247813984 4114794561403613372359291002402880016954282527637001726 0558174084453430805114569010709200685375107498005622995 6793937036094216558524012682608620139896639979818266838 1464268876294549868698695601835872133246870517519561716 0408503607021926593490727025109947572522191084244559520 7830851434274897958314090611381368732186562478051997330 9894011004757071818985229378443814143454127508270984979 1964579292080235503643635350960125171771680565549982788 3668720305795332335489227358143909560512229294254511059 6156659899801588064005422943187694927076222111028476180 8261596446602704309729054929180957757759026962478243427 1968425210667370895391287926957103913170155241989566593 7962888409428690519523491907549396833743385108678868311 2974840774256142888024202545647075085740339539876746447 0647241224405084157459877316927428065793845108082933471 3697457317170780121504655607730879875787050244201825130 6625132845793796693426746591767544732128729799255322939 5654158286835862563929622701616958143610479646337016816 9038370025573649440139581902290259043029179330141319851 9600605393959301511803485506302148638173900592786593779 6283974600501660024561924250559351652393899385785832922 5917116476018331586739589226917986771992642677072280445 1657455450128217130748500736779344547024871488371884766 8824378185985568323003918292507222124723395438145081249 5920572738582163867174121455444072000774625667799993033 8858143839522468418606099465055117494931262474754541149 0089929888024475117143941471715620484316616148349019046 0011909296255685162877604368512092217653725203066326102 7926045712112346384308976910057607603820506269489451831 3368129757008494650362783044503424298855803363561984544 5054185239483989082514808667971595308723718732952461752 6196498905920546969084045225197466547763406553670508396 1295269437798297198225507400872467579607375592988511922 7004014089922309976925072908243725293025365545849629334 3701951694483160099816953821753975089393183088183490256 1945268977264011060413490804531314501071393769710546347 6654293873327884965077889115704433899875968620677669411 7023532572196970063355980127679632173540570173738734560 0278846155575539188888190157937805544173152124711048525 2795976660872618979299145615755209797040480867560544694 2831227454025633219115710445542963152252304360826363084 4221033568337100347482864619734312032202472443932293380 2978839273166096657341966481397117329057631860775941914 1898287478329113668433025352925249647921101964649065217 8242802165844480119414837560870626468221705278855586660 9397308492117248898807055295004138866907636839943008188 7793480377554118045469519337436930740150043869156290274 6936145881457045663729762794944061609311993111741804520 4492835456146997128768235017514453738928383768007204168 0696395364925057869308093258643237958397918508366785268 7093943396098783481513142366452625415249275587799065325 6163320812718635364405049101813148648797280648360849666 5024892073569753621719047572055407926966384435426213099 4352432518830971353082340787314154948096657487919620704 2981321762437810817966000036278059616864585833110248343 3125102935266385776539714735100522118161656726351353841 3677555892138833561375461669015061175377649637297641275 7297961854600653058815433746646375024676618736828601359 3899796610488703732129989880771893034558284247986325865 0832971647881368783693404315869944158405607310517008074 0906242322983421483645937540666898879902452967750380630 8864246235400067920501694025766842267333776234700738508 6104194711069943580453445570489168572684254649000937125 6247610593669638899731278465862443799144139951569466810 8392632522318191172864007455876341045628857512550568081 5252293927925978148617475452694776380447699595505060703 0405723074802347057423446724103122965349505065170116543 1324285219759223250396349180246543163466129180222569771 4089021233932878860417394101352631152036911145392003875 4109001217400800370764068065824627805087557204105425815 7045731547930958472208291904617945375395547055895534904 6238100816637319455023584810199222719291201617752024446 6860590096640142655724768436533186703522065580145891365 2142148842795655866270593388749187863939123109498561212 6299412921957055098215904145913861125266562187945691785 8641408418466291812312771701856076429841403475924859795 3641392957002953996000447652417411806360908910703299357 6012356745028948966724368311323482735638137007848180922 0454448786971363944071406838108537502379067925491990743 5453911187544169787977445880706127946791026105972678506 8754968619102664289872660415540003559370620961468777480 2119559012974434756190369015032298765074421165940749484 6421163583607742142679643983102756815554612105716791531 0722177793025457322874537292989194954644443021474349443 3991526199764617560500446876141445197137848176211789772 4143554673546702425073478364221897884302406489528463143 8816343507529653333478207439874478442439483437862158000 5295941201695844997595662195314594638517065744940644541 3770883853227475395462267472178164107859715062639482911 7437331691230877947558401624524346731607652792303833610 8403393227859230437069614233618515120201630037106473392 3601594093487614139315780147375520999305714396909361417 8086869200812729995012689406338154594261804252487070552 9369512012093385006182670089611255740262928428939779819 9536585334676890135251331654478486211389757939533763847 7043789600054374631526792261265540350013294479593320389 9504403691234100895651264183332718963511651306511767120 2257937290610148423524674378547404696125822110639983260 4515812547546779293221601003968918351668673368303931362 9853299887287731336514009920077181159495852996478186606 7889568730412979681933386864036542998250248976083898727 8799683224799486129062153811952781175065350076812703463 8069985321345239607040850382203113837312467354408540035 4980559889762848218255029841751924213819952951835534403 1257843107666981982362890498595699397614720195040741534 1828849716367955572998115769289902945365175441526532860 9725311247060977431006428102157231991439287247182840939 9674138326975913701920603934524244628182094162053668835 8917458615199461028929758611633262539363485791650895497 4755610887043082657833533954872060436193138168742118417 5298180045024624013213889215413540631633023821615654645 3399121918866588028283036730994712897808165487889720625 8768190147486576432647455435864796605054419314007833058 1576657539339176601496901725110135193032764125437908172 4668999981078707432988286063210542872923068461896542162 5785755601612552340300580197329431255534421488652069980 9700430142983450790538092344582436794387491628148340152 9428782991908462113223908762350246378918770122675476308 7919453241491141091253487734704529022285676973757021670 2723515203683228144986530301933624735824640022653017817 8623061318267347574556271918313859370386942322406078341 5856173750148103203795100191326222685916207583999928414 2583607550237036751437347250061084565212317820690269323 2717071701807175007667107024383008821349562114209666627 9257629475353656122311963034872979923961295610014411768 4309914435980655668473318377111148982516686052882431582 9668157736742930175053096196635158767553864128836864640 1680329010209836414539013618201231060000077579660767714 4532374490366645381903303565964053774848637705689195214 3606796432870265114198205871409962188495412759055289662 7174371637870154631182349958080516726387898690116970574 3325252330668811410230906371609653933829175424740572281 3182485286562201408429483589030543317686693886272529901 3743012988285332041492596472487084288708681215621556590 5552011876699209953492885869512934925620588529975945981 4735055255033151457349813024963566600571562129412882016 2299984814529158027274529433671346133989549925197261429 5467134110655087486873567899050526184186494670036261545 5651785900747434683022033530621263319828205481038832943 7727848015435298542340690991512207114081916532842162868 2826366356108343235666218458349658424351140825271341844 6704388546056408915331118311239118605398781167627676137 0365842848180731392005624904716232823299108066060664706 2640354285919007969734730188705856542992129141065083105 0249211811525610063742292432939047324285859043691099780 8736870161271565760862527256304137946186853271590894846 8280276438781968830346901398630993534890439939614131385 9646288438544854517861469894836359302502333888613866057 8825349382042975420534819660539437264347797913552987090 4409751671425654917341865740283310563786899303765618156 6235182047554994194349715215489121425206470792904376212 8454036356540042644388587991544652650458844150220834818 9980825237626378349391929908774186331195023335535079509 5501985044294646003792077032647231653837167797632255104 6150834470572786498431040691955211902908981909550664375 4003665989157129669037382605868862209431585676214169462 7700344614655883709614541838367816532646717988704751624 2002769841056810499347974174742755566238344821872394925 5987248081790288697917808211307826673882271756995368158 1006834944177014110353141107098279679604574215573467737 2931318357429009881725107070010270568161059092561977387 2526295496706438269748763152709963323153897802141958462 8370235855228029775802140619125039390009549720689692293 5154870995796216818651729414300236510071410275558943126 2349994526217425183407314951822665413670711205435950477 0529840551641440823160400941485932276718335610410319523 3484846079523646610699869631765885028193317090927754380 9750296912928290287182718686765605656010388362597476899 3319181508684635102020444319141590772364683025539168088 9137742672332139947128849775979539773479229678936219309 9251120066301156617390657573683767636593718921142236849 9120214755719722305574100572545257245385556505686460537 1122682267950192963103945844174558065212238893467377781 1748771108535856365104804007023513841408394344914958733 6317033745247442076903104658940280706520404901026101806 3071440950890118365282910010426311261217230160730391427 8299826054825937487197078945590863342170565376911559913 3716964152529125865507192748345937113075626822331441930 7505994006735363650372935500767980421512143519725325605 6226439454141131674729877836871409967589656307019969560 8246280145049119912407121857480537069396403892123464697 8712255066960696516150681300606294107400804707570130916 1735077334755648772547369122521509813503319299338334382 1078855438332361873569071608054558098436700574350850753 1994097659653368721043493322280618834992004827873811252 7503049208888174846428319016539600630466502915620890532 2947319996678910429991774534128768910309099767188148030 9327162698123657206043315964964934205359309749955463534 1599843823862049425069393201426663783689481202199761417 9860830589838293900673951455175735499971707538924803152 9410901185149261408759447372115939328926370506958329918 1008620840410286489923463260345642370424824257063909129 3808017046596536307241449281837553304794862335063366363 7588656105890660335316291117659790023653012172857536620 1890101649815977724729054022670786268338777301117009431 8514035776219454816762064375319687841485184258934481405 2958399638497025395976212635978594566911063706013322795 3341910530379540425978304137667516749768787465299649178 3423364270007454754819494713598668069156666458532914903 0823205989028120587812681576743093072101761358226318999 2887973230932010149232126373267151796495548968924776611 8431545671617574939384016165229078440894231508766870546 6527579323880554912666169377759895392556108040693811822 4800051350809372046686020039055009141165394481995941732 1871903409718825590726295842837197700858179418507010239 2475998828961357377875643588549634256114678078334051871 0951312575999931805190921902266561569503928261947901601 7023122433057544312606544646250086866227480438667441944 2015394260381155782754000040402071218190131574640109342 7335748336101469403685451256443203470752844838931754561 7646315722092878102799120290218922382824703505463383094 1944779746913088292457205029220624985552355105654164304 5762988641768062017411348089234227288347454320119807266 0689569258822932702454477534721765528390806174300254282 8159828767471359831392486775453184684460838048150815663 5419462565813296359550594829076330106815644966517880328 3777234426495734762093975759557930638671004777439340064 9834055072362181198948448212717277785138995684904476270 0861312697815775722954647603359273556343018515256595829 2013820915022620088003174972853899821503906535593312828 2835302291042484991010409600808129227371345158145829596 2514381717546634167630658001246761930273939749682827160 9649437231135575629078101961242402981117679826186714048 3954668523855807275940560932973124055553730447992932564 9327981148318332021373111562324040925444193621712935732 1551955582693070362086939103095626257928849446571817529 1633610508440138556367920711571888579885134962980427561 3855008281669530390869896208029030355380062556321403668 1779081802116484387794827851293781711519531292060253499 3978761754640800188549112650947737794033808138516582177 3654742122319328208269808040149053483955039643892782029 2472373482716964374678135415623079293493072403367516992 5218892240566961469968147387885186031428976353797624324 2698191015966561818629392204880958915352336772256873643 8466816976741773574492402773244271852172458249037944402 8830673844564001853656074654175605371082546817925693646 9644180207220767950152974675083841352311356162549952917 6351416883845818879384276920770036330816674413405717150 4307644550557086201962187509021388493215588493146361185 1668192193333106871041572192225845136232219900267083802 2234873215757971191139682680384884040281459269592328395 9641886626796149305159820371186283109450197691335579388 1589511415327250422495358886450529525188569766476775406 4198964612563278225970170233375585208862221826002853592 8144630861090706741716126123002253062294326943978032683 5730088162486844963806183381290631720666982539273397400 4947585695873513934547695113481873226417526311905776885 9219802373209352298817249598232180205141646542331746026 7710479573856951746726028070968152504373358982055047400 8030133017558152271695309675197201612009205662308775428 7106964586347137428066751678319373513256522148383317367 2308119816534223980262474376558947675692163436877669156 4947998944908953335482608637982325394916672689941674998 3477046990214640899683758249505829081453314220062263702 6588908567589263050621772504590274990999327919762378666 6529191863955876879356638777647427669516078960839316235 2529278325036415584678024618159880514292691440698965247 1948193396323136854634186509092841382717252169538362006 3230092109962062494250608111814867512981608654863784916 8389142024407461253734991180744446800456578072347621011 3068446077979422132044175184816160101908431185778373692 3028533939927561111606255009383801593115111359078521625 6048538691432381224590429977294696432227371518952580297 3366045356007075343804126696705867914369328092183041139 2517937860772590433010536938605645312282575394317372233 5852211681543044363584974277208363422787961783015362502 8018585784844259719867132834248512769481082148289899874 5431722097792403608326198732536158595601419384136517625 8823231664971366187149882091304281551016224391160452496 3384256540786205403968475984137295093158148777371240187 1797783804789899494365429776732570157053812637852227469 7246787424130079364232849781847838418709500092027232765 4649817697185631159468301209971547273531735570252640974 2948625381481400785942093756263839468673716324465006694 7567053159947268781125617046006407444558074290199970126 2105369442807140922166151821307934869897283700119529308 1073666728548798578714822353168796747873575266193854236 2400071391130567555033885290142377185416489229415567163 8458861411106333383120411085276458284026102555584547225 9375961872346364309939638012344489255652989827202990036 7843915104186874958244295462621261555251986745094446529 0221964963295540000703852105632196765824842265073312536 2054626026868452266096888043838047437262323316166601591 2793688199594050257199993291767339310271001259536094694 3796638596808326643193164965849633977291944145183731667 5736885364518202302381482637706530113911289136913462491 3279126032535345919916323452775814247666027954795407043 3050957305857105121982912094431653359432408468138074887 5387297085375441682806609884935066699637289794431656792 6876367066059226649550352104308343571403351838775617420 9630866622504815251137848588257002504051583861836164507 6359197566456471215061989852062746107207788534090089741 3337888452905606432467837237844238116245396078973114333 3706096052597301996509374395456246686628124327527788178 5764509786865491389233961453938720160995472773168875997 3321677118441995894848614261038915187575363531390084472 1671593136105659055230688227016390060464654237193404309 8508250773501548519931747183573730449150694975724800790 8426935982914383093138985548754942322744949162792191174 4168176225851532923090627028862627327172713736747288536 3862123221521565981401434617442086412238248701842176211 3798480012891846115029134072351040099682816355155884962 5934702284245296564463145812208779641481397405213189828 7854284269657822434892186212453402142291873824879831283 6552083881102235045871328965119752972393956001142529640 2196067696795758147935979993141849812041111542822165132 3925590709874816323371019161139791981311334362875608519 1368235626377581119520159283010980245617011022257367211 1807537839399705619783478589980103958642732946843133101 0946879646342978777226821944480569992455368546016753353 9940861811762259294277647153412400002769010274117619239 9224871721293219882821321458155833081032767665682157622 3286102357888866495575706551976714230950420576201061600 9270364200234045097208356485771816682415119269448506815 1862935190561171280365926782136985075087749822073193348 6197900725897758266414280631975955986314537097065477664 7680072587850063099401087894554709720638038948369303697 0026974582925418893568276976759232867767101698035097327 6936027288312103987040472950733573175722327139128868230 8969775881257914549379342985359447300616559315055902450 6929018029493965319372764130759794350301861951828494006 8279455659277338106214901644988342847501530408357214322 4589265200027521484688613520268320201235650451901911872 3235591670372329790345978755069469277215711471823799668 0746390722945122990853465326174679733821683940916461117 6212107568264733826146148780221208854610941607249501461 6471801755745231575725649165520169646279706183473704619 6119470719316611275377707519894464868916112464067799340 6222196506865913705310362339187592819657416107839829879 5138647707406451422449302925240762368664335949866113933 0968200431501561171744028457058929342504889972302803590 2438855797151315458832846190466314888130054461650106191 6339253963249956689188558120768329613750231954026330963 0469405124798684956587276452876970991565736177473391905 3124868449462587226912095502070721707162187967918776070 5580481015192295074326337820027918311553682643767887579 9119811679688739631778145299544256657730927567143291248 4702302278647522453354025140790949182546253529101439352 2896664824298455993425575591777585758242352338973747484 4633400472593135729262448398487770176548131880669706150 2288930961065688203005792824776845650575916401812945586 9688032645811705112881260506082220110294813788676234788 8324825282503946688656047914724349593624085753393149412 8559506580257628000890635688149232095192164003188097299 9198025467032863218567448770476679740080524449412301925 7706168607933337726166795237231022560304560734945720635 6031317070375962721464901942508795425966836567349678477 9640178627750094170839259651792113718885026960580859287 1546564185389115112448280957513693327438297878402591292 4252701523801839428277642307786599800714990011271862672 5697797493558585882762078441921011501227555741779763862 7058527065459889378332964951877011526441421644875208632 9424108541931861114096827628512901437848023439124804724 6668281527727431154896462556708029122941047036654412796 1945872451600591100008959934764826857346824604969511368 0191131432130230724663416373425090192136199058793486103 0116849136703125159321122314328916323155148639038920490 7304675379060333848146223790476336372022317683354114329 7333311418939424737931987551333659519236920605564181536 2927457172495382044574747097433811199825206939055925739 0707774360691544834954645439455506517513046593883516308 4824746341099051994962367971035899271356201097850561624 9952318905021558146844677246361554697831683248275696313 5717558314707897091728778337180485198954598438285966997 7686925059438280995311638096443817997760350113087073944 8519285162549058903110872332963148825592074274014344023 8814712545595907001193665470967389125872702735685273077 7519396886203870643053734199636785940852157897724435609 5538320973712223499363623409298990125319603399472142957 8747514768554321732167127462276803323300056382327072275 4529494217257519412510539167218643358594453492687692208 2387331430039261354663005729636733155649097959804899247 2669386456437462022496833800005055789826856676967114280 1876726217786557664915770035246110093279468256367716153 9624379277129483813797234472909685220531233182015789584 4795748404966542625020395674682354733532589667464821188 6220773024416413964005743958993445124070810023107666728 3429860057554936374749864908555630488045734980897457849 2631977514473595857773563077254678529823332546870200957 1974896190023249744687725350453317273092423088905788306 2072728554985674679048486118049266536573811130031825472 9987787422632245052354172183013256341795439649838679382 9456411967522772180797079505564445083804357892004410159 9100871056208654575358619881337544255212730289424165307 5803033080796360397960666424281579324486052872495607487 4090361813640624302017652262395586836828920962749246091 1889429190221269876819746106434478899463354904936758430 4851434998064609544967328877300152215440295681234534489 4693259234979855786079219347904248738644206792284192513 2730049639053883815793747911629959337347104425865737219 1835913423118924681215100564175537835673127527720339420 8457733093229393377414746291204143364237584532278001041 8199175484164690798896663803490314042085797512767023436 9730901782041202312016332370681609809619376238353166428 1467808566072208949378140585082658256120641566908039133 0145037873747008619163420786896584131327336331436338237 2598692478567010819887206149431011600932643020534519436 6867309888936587361852746283046848650865893166284417428 1581343991205834318479331438251361257686530937757477371 9660808241387978909568631924278782136534145351715120124 1563214557726125717115423757523043561118558919663144423 0869366705119913815340322621062159439742712076546523176 5198966424475262047151909698917445511843743312560411206 0004810628341774495189990610221341264453400653485761580 0633640466882739220226192144757111594145475705652435388 6708217499556288908901677082397310205194838871835498343 2880888607110361769033231078137963055727389811291277038 6827993216590405314689632598639194291520764412183740533 5668958199426520915206072234787011150784945992637942582 7381004560937340373847005260432400476515103397442629158 9785942161902765461243710073141533133956067012099235705 5893555586437332466239368273381376660988561386081756085 5257518818229823656205930398480268468925648315727203819 6342750244905381387122728365381381741189038186293706687 9655274018351601106777215442748763186693851665268919096 6932412414576525175477138616790707468769050286308364149 3189655956235427862455158759933740486888805936350947640 4640422669023739434693813198094553983059637952785004028 1880171518968731583106825414735475048320937668798878682 0162497720796546229659986970928634442711878404326348465 8241672441603790048629063352273962632643689695218637458 5547737927708108320998006560378549786179281682380184437 3777396596758291322060125539286970613118307574973649821 0147313999513780119583630465784586218819441497849370098 4027560068549802633573502769035013349159994106340615470 7873329060370723116124034187055078837900089817694702597 4081263663402332052347594946286477202796252113686448377 8421277547089060751025530145464807254596276113743167930 8322714444951825155320253068899305853194831806190976281 8016677230361216606781369517176487597906417672078274900 4474566711439030261848117098822188891664963938685131934 6911259894986247734192221039293185653734628244718989578 7586796112815110996593701003783460366990836605499539314 2099942349260195172005600349859404096353991054727739469 7990413578702263206920254549841657267742794639612974391 3685217948503406180772850987428122769011413681640284675 2887542766483471728545123898591571606211062103861150414 5324978791301213806889378088785741135694023601086117274 7490768634586796259736100199117029869639675360563303585 9850590240448570523144308227985585804210667606978466858 5613992053252487035554585370101077350088649519635411914 5399547557065526277584357657458461258415631074749536770 1904508846045178961035630096449832567980305263711009034 8336832738009258557839639769788757455040977616660990279 5429188589308917950986812311563053892116814233795813108 2941913018538766498384326660489096880186078698996946395 1952355412235444495109149042793265931689165384524647612 1029773238049491026972063197314457687223018886454723103 5203360880327345189251460428378272357373813799044513964 6145877241578009918294527691148925644955445782081125854 9746299122723264649039750796423060026194526098123860389 4172852569764474274292893781644102259782780808093811884 8982866564507504699035503682364045702878619264007846083 1062566896721051510787599806260533102100122358089908786 4525527739274544838949424609773097681032881810483775584 9053575436985478248720979623960285646337036722444725602 6531392813243226027749446017801180064353804656177241828 8441537932797330316564262549644575247852251514033329218 0299436366892004502808793014583626559274530369320858199 2368582405824492867970470048929341036743249680787167805 2871557152697953873176161393561325930030985187458526074 6042807145302953344424836352786309151458111677033843498 1090347138086879895128909270471036033367710778140834844 6246860614725498836547671435078971650144527699386002279 2288731246161188868651454875712458758319486681960713512 9780973428900934829960916137217184080568891284832030737 8043990298011977674459526087245017878848275822031416079 6646845338401373003633935223913261746422839714692012729 3410803224014862978907413563620435519583015124060878235 7990545993705598339963964272542888444321935083739604441 2680349885498678014241201398479946947426725134575043284 1611528318934336257825555762486044698920810829515812130 8074724848831737971440657552370929620468722922975057390 4325529358481198026632909340398949735809290273565026520 9686282787669265416618779365146499963351891859198281123 7177058085129088914798950229698022775369781832643658030 6594608092400801768907232584144129719282424720380048659 0762483298432666125302685103349902657657857996330572857 8158044815065341472910340118651075275759146213859575557 9846533174652421247970356296576484971699687784598414328 1364150626588032373537267205100203918720865488940491633 3923844805717563887250930123137906973034464028369489145 3218747968903689080091910769648752267931968839730831363 2855164428485454389551192351626705524166101161919395623 2121540447458844931776033264586483326999953276131156081 9867303179877709688547320697361110696873523008666132573 2823554513288927073584038158089593409540047766863373882 2098999477588872525139289471025761158113058137307925695 0891110603633747143004818074544707123585696701876163044 0248592810294124481653304300197678125184887324291465465 3747653084078562990904537378476391634106971349483164149 4317725925735989877414104258525650646992257533386670229 3799929902483384497963616582601770376024042854352514689 2938266773788401005040778149801065156552974765023025304 8184829022351663490708944987681119612151065080708845289 4029830319134369478860719723091087906545455929044269621 0241265089620800237754863792190058221375417994513677375 5029344213947834384540882496830055969807227427147523461 8638449633003720110584884442628228471835669510578364180 7090871181197634134679230482799919294233444343374526571 1851958275817242955697536554765355857153715878867315582 3731791203581943368590246116895493584548438102182098056 4566711522781111528663148797912241046715034541226359174 0231050726757815651690794975354569546610234350635178926 2820073876715784184485323312647481696410450093295263939 1072551402638097234507421452663467912487992195042495063 9835057563167002422209788884501423549332644770854207329 5642006479990456728288273089736342401635598151271655857 0876026319347603574797113673228442544954614124103144112 1365329590731844662678111062740199008005740851336021711 3291910191481723858110359763233621594459068606885817458 2721066360783247211055398822853111623083077224932071876 0314283554972399990954386747911904120640958163503069215 3653952559398291083644405778947686559064269590785558892 7801481153129605282973963783052239656879793291341582956 2315501056197500574788258435068389480272013168005449241 7655413415536722967818672262975219357296762159745729299 8278457699958185701247041065275523470931676021088746201 8949830999056268035473239191743880352852394519685590226 2991234055623668168420261406594601661426898163648963226 7056714545276155208403199775521811222283069464028275458 3090788009525538267001174808944008582442234484090144393 0995076045874992960929194486787284244655294260355040153 6630485727845750678903342063754856518026058646545350492 3154636606721495597923199612838925660686245382196621379 0956141809481962680234837370486445390985796041171310701 2433147227706943816242616077917473589306040322161173190 2362901081241463468239091014747845348126473693937803450 8669020117854092269189072113908427362640084022560952795 3662226878036310749929518963349372478078424620773854564 6297469856781877946413327755959495919858741916684478301 8668875825985063358095304730592627958788266281356695741 8566351836629677963353661625690006588345284789326123079 4253332120934313098617001394022451593986301533002758857 4482615552011632165583054011090247991317443186094788894 4247191765658573938336152938916463157877752069260989922 3778427210762267547136296772652833826045803154881842918 3457905620558523138467486880987475741829951436089527571 1489696984659133055157182490172640634694738316224845702 9568821347832186005021975794932795753714019469198710339 1921503460117489549350057648311848003832107045510003197 2994606266908170328465232638024224858174035422985108136 9311162482037815682402670540265060927629574130039459067 4452791979966472993327500323878534455218203096952772541 1833131949298374542996743450834945692079455833089572194 1669742554468253386465610665141619474027323306891805548 8714423970148248814130243332211602822892880315913275460 4063931447565045102470784782700310083062398337903505920 8538782367438487469071591071661383527097558515843491321 0350122255865928574296051076914689252902235938279127110 0717798787378979020601040537927126554260278572353850665 4446667038666314508709916557153712069207844262872580323 4558565314378543259039018168386005327549657925726069037 9957598881347306888807474475471119322401485057132580064 5281485106494506217879717366536758124185561781818650925 6591508967858838537346006935149766940200854142411958615 7738199026180199575558106225483616404106207630901758560 7457388473264507133385756546041732533711302801378940793 8579364339953362780923121083970023302836469423386202991 0331376974507251928193044810605361488981272372755345364 5151798438699737572972344796175412263854325015231780839 7255726878502256871216813534253902834781019191542034324 2593460913311364251073193994337038432388613758805682715 6164854936538023785090393483362248227318207409968453296 6420066268037268782026486705782985119284503022158150530 3564175689377542106313879430081690861925874286987546755 0923494473961567075925019168369112930377480495519909703 9823363826364891350584303996481957236211574077257682336 9907023744639354292702053460448038310231444811459137953 8474923915729431278074120440608030975872966973107181984 4106693340826049698415157716592955194865581648675779423 3936898827759003578942127616047047342116721879204887694 2331963840544994751115932547961762393849853824019647708 1852094864855924228773249668730030102462610446676908525 4560976052527675426097221758042315321576735329075348153 6411137564033449376447731570107441776235823186517003547 2053759404317824599133598339181781909632989815139125754 3191389833725440528150815457031022896802995772275083312 1165977042219982689658324694122451128329498987297002528 8692782008856127159949775135621524144621201185726015252 4697229091514046407531921992817342803276185996457025802 1156017462090635890751861757530000424919672009214856764 0159697615970405736942590356827057621726980826125845805 9616706188663328402633856482864261038593074900732614647 6834590415787979304998205059043213002388639330297873873 6196275533218595801266221632584664077546476579363380854 4964957096554919468161205115569439108079681353938460597 5006717950631025612247952719960465708625384312721919452 0031050931912369479545856122379295846744832208038385192 6631532382845070622235541635575201604845859578772796435 6640792897731517789254324601637419516533248548662125998 1179724635762805617849167583923257722366843923139046362 5063640230283172300137855383978440596035683326842799266 5461606721109596063883424295043002336365108733945914246 6082468786791422410972599551213534391932339520885700159 0380446982663110695458536384642995474068040679609633400 8965964761233501181547182215652025938005625906215027290 1222426040414726158403427816260545987338572456371477792 1604748274433441112967312376761198629786698630802417950 0473099054868078683929009975257836056842325273451249388 4646426117437845901765446954096515947087299765071127626 6611757869601903289742862638348064602583518365195914728 7102541609034171076266775815046516946254495799382899617 8666609857273572606855066958690375723054995572090626217 1394703968503952363129448708741524764225060652166970795 5283041281086860497392295365924315417259939327074860795 6674145938706841232750041669086025761487588798762359367 3475462930459683470578182433923747399924993182137763038 3752990385151049213862685594862282898029098604098401166 5073222899953224056223484778426908827773333002520957071 6387891375728361113161508282405867748061283780997658812 2450097507098479143992524014162240532859851784060267753 3819228267849527886672456893337594516073195686216856063 5120350246309928374185078076042047738430532548387635924 1255753163645229316351178652228232896444831910269247416 3633999280535309366592617986442495494884617481328995681 3731394830959499581124735554883738711252190337005154680 4023677832615442406566906224043635791995891916187319853 0482800619742223209883669364708401812321417476276732239 4733060040517262859354854118824613991225459936046289697 1413416520309350257355936126114513964764664902106275445 7374977144715508058882686031359661575978888082513408417 5124084231421887595702639616666768421788501511665029595 5978618415960547920178554811646541858311314120912782845 9690444808181998063143890380522074970999644592680426847 3445415578103344932059501563201963053976214180739908627 0848064303217800247609014397715642312007226354349327379 9157315518591100652472774851997101984779766556894491967 1648616867079037571706648356280803259648676734045842056 8650181937024269525364816955814590909365907807686812438 6399342565535330465056785065548655571282118381739659983 6335767803088710405729720638481947048233307935220906084 3986280183867089529794945590339803975056823449353678374 4414698853888045281008136062558329519311211934751776284 5206651922225273866969263002566560571379874677472263219 1103954463938461218455857756926921127446965654071571414 1819794922961446403902152393652171319701682379101625390 5630796286769037036699987201010551972758839049026661939 7164834811497423911738704227142950498039184409203535350 5646482647090883162717270439141214238422921600927129123 6006701029524904826889528581360849432035380413569645159 3092433827730106982907400363781910721422010919069241872 1602775558045932649015215059414233531352862778826912685 0570087709441767082111178033916132310778845476958923562 8606267690636811548086194488650598563498242078522482102 7355717116828604374279300190532421473269807603593366348 5592468191202394714809212332841860500625853791085553950 0693514325721418217342416965828916871047738311059705099 8134940969399553351724534645472530194525002197042367256 3394199259591390300437260389765339723331018927319980366 7869665461398075380015007499405896396569604444634104888 9101877254017581364829927018989318743514757195119016432 6245651420062310747654521955306220940907622656396770318 2232859593609028162523062797685291067138807712746419025 7056024461237830789026485486006490087858777224582811024 3449387066147744535679373207145334080832496103686003164 8711604557638529640009288990565903880787201538168686057 8453602623953761584365876413156895420184516680425311250 9061280575860518512612612637270196042362190166991290755 2891484255000203166394336803204057114116042375798035856 5956312474994695698495135867617171614861342118764921998 5740236045258155314008760929919647446288133829073216882 2691315735551490184217278167785213038366037635612900768 5445315638810905871806940817781907895745143359593839035 1399592322158154787478672620334227303779525481013433488 7011269882527069457297044292547385863958940316252418176 8010338837389259782856379513349072256643982136040806076 9512299054794220774558697799330344439044199973576079750 2802035252928636562271663753010434815414543327065339165 0995946735871134933382166989485670557380782200217312093 9153007826526128684514242907265999057095825486043035452 3299996515557814617689528577805366548948592631729117062 6203829798016084121593188188696290282871579787179368849 0402576691969478911970166423079447116300479691660296336 6541165671412926658386416765584258346626506690416995107 9819904156389709616578360678034580385887549043983668110 7946259228094843989003473574576572212780205076636124247 4530272832779197536870946026921102641285052046477151131 9590975978475200954067737217411843995901350727293059963 6253552751836512584260472280813050170163645829887952963 8747352394422898404127423076692657538919129379270227358 7158906780074048592164839630908392340398840095128732229 8306185307149444124552897445431895856118740001809527520 9628513711725684572621954387878592562737224001189285921 0973591774453090991376018571051336552689960979827966913 0166471364566970732370814846534938788898100994832982220 4546100201720436127512031538116582991015118694304911447 5937441511992148277698846672390919809215085158244561052 0088718546069873013725536346329956445546387264452326955 7824381689553110896531340698420412186385006905379902901 1296556029730496460548219601849771499587160160186321879 2857765551482609868891466417867435548639885767216407980 9930784644700415892529812120080775469404448690228534770 9395086821323407338738152117640444760483455529305299958 9302071650213184557608516378241629071597940866179526322 6509087062500009785294598803412110825577607201418877274 9071012838936324373447553276610994629820292478457279595 9958669060460001018255384867456565827575071585872968677 1675111487265212206589305147029816991145935759706240523 8204272016760908971936440310471427018901122919727832816 0211355975632554869999224338850451985828262910381822612 2655992591597082919786233193166881062975254106841171086 2598703071440860838890816173401839452178676169102178400 0705721511533181834639810904855059841908065379840393196 7652618254901449628263813136868301905372776290221408228 2532050315758144911052149693400800591718428867474232818 8920822109870751009609422271796061186875231086513054879 4073032475585515857271295685166711502658575372152497020 7356655428748048188381689438092947193924970783426911981 6210471308309570279144044887529446522288091642693221208 9143735326343470189414186549875808544389783754276111604 8219449857339919464163451058827596415074970868687065333 0876746855170863672200413355069089822703363808724832477 3623842767127299827900047237503365691359648505894871179 7177358953752351727045329880897687060371716893813114926 1179907638681757227782503037994810530997141332106791117 6939082497857595017347343274863356684315499742555434287 9813872888588408286655506303116923034262400651924618208 5129405138410943833830994337323561184083415610952547445 4266787441539452743808547815748171805542923017257708254 2155145523116898159841576303310410248678593445139563372 0568858890690571190839996979952133448395228759228397786 5693169705450275524986037593813800658952570565487153992 5942499971731716797625183078071800651730515295633826327 9321271806269594806341649691021116023646432358904772434 7766517250437018826211584376442266662047512782523518870 2178980272672802771182277315210303587264208245289884331 6831579166649925682161144990342466951532463913570478076 8526898998489320525337210124674485594511686982516508631 5065590233506089461332596475857404743071645102198896466 6857650930833004568187275724168076705921604355468100929 2559395648953329502797156721892027325708150627709071738 7103132384249600991967666572621248871349920569723586933 2407381117705573234609021579847223452138277157958034722 0540258966441539053412137447005089033871538349390783651 1458079202721014790629798992357303403249969762406078897 3218431088244930826619080262204999011285974929556277217 4646114689939294010594942097338175943828780250444099687 5340190388601771701245912276768846757152369655212200577 2424503653973769690285178582720108433598339845445681784 0625749043191708774382410403186714142041720368114298950 3677256546071050128601831884330590267041359144689996884 7178334704082914681241547430930099815384258505632760473 9087689049279322492409534991903416211544608213898364543 6273452554213715789152132060376564346128773346423265279 4907883819238644475577059500911944414225760474872733464 2460795924629817046415346065133084095714764871552128608 6578470735295517681275823209533816373144290474179840268 9359511383623361903652219368694895392929861056065435057 9702715511242608643085927282057320382452863375360040537 1597766322099134912226229821552464413415294565515770151 9189869240729862580527069848312895480796254353197417128 5842576611402820095349691802167787509064096388938910484 5046640865750372940522104112800095473196600465004394421 6848594220901445242927222558490593663824402773328362645 0303053353993096987770343090712332576249414960161079242 8731668526388452751267060300570764109526142989664881812 0396063873408498555009417321987796675327499620118697725 6904144690206247765655350656642375914691733307274891543 4058300807072214809831677481930217368453700212286491519 9448086439186071365067385266280290156868007386584826956 7625421052986411659338692482538337878752134922296988954 9770334204786174098071621018441516177221481911004373337 1169367430877326697308599010371973977949610284291618684 1275756991398649211424787814353108830701287103774766452 4240630432837083773152561194473055755237910984617735312 9064424104470894516690488069509146073182689449278788849 3093950009950702290353435392133255894765250328071052854 2412429468783066310827995140399264853819433461802956014 3112432856484696531717017391253878974666097145394227727 4101144239387958959878910545664104268147891162685728035 9967830398709786663444404744950237805374940891697917385 3720974707345273979460572492759082492782583350682569083 7808354569363668173955915005489117122945893425019397020 8963987204233608131092995278188504027712873857443547058 1971449057130415919250755715118568712451386170846137621 9948138815550829388483756914525902356397006311126012211 8004370384777070672157882914472504703857119508588093475 5063748382935317775380885589411741926329374954300085072 2248392228754394422626269598191189695630525279099346294 6153609361635494478791750377713741590706231759672455836 8532599842155881031625624442765549902532750176313629431 2779601191643050971695953211299204527177449654633602651 5365658288419363879337753552210007523306249938917088603 0551349824542033286014988225189244497897136543887876073 2583968694123983880820433462661172204379981330742351367 8499084586481666628620111016787728549322725897317962900 8389380937836886224309281603626918073213564653715350504 8869164778779185842773790818861314754357370438396416108 6684544778605185698836435455394146744883622569075822976 5668051777774848742973152174071722240899625202713446380 2893843314525169836380731179921467836533342174788805977 2842616020358430828924451439079548741920599467031093767 7692734600115726354786533037870508825586261691695475273 6042627652426280382477111290356531092061375501041535163 5002947736028030426515606870445034565865327374888313887 1363601280833913126850405697305826236750606618539761570 4174217427594094047776629585609930464445369693571312353 3139018447310167028536689418035023616326193267872577312 1497249824508730303420476258522565871384417192798648134 9699003368236635925882060107514213059935405118239822139 3595842421288680155694960131634265883922903517029638549 3143120268575172092434167716759536738545958915630415154 3408885004160670533466540828130700832897761488249696289 2401604211416151036179777932102971347626579979402154699 7803877847940159881608521421353530414979434853189195283 0115750065558526423618771644236083078973458250523293243 6402643759245918005632908723050762970364843550869676213 3108287701771634937764001574077061929099773118327157053 7209205365402970776786726653277933085996580010922173623 8904135842795193350888221454365191134340143428094289321 4788848307387257704974253324646609483535166578176707446 5378364802847096926101318645029312296165994373555820292 8820234450728277138137353108738681566684680584165539524 0631511573679215491126324775012652980708686532078718046 1286792428807755570652927825941943007588427801209591016 6377504140143144565160939204213995507274987872445710941 3555504501572289709470592871547857842375495555306882771 6278606818246476471999729800367332877207475226535910397 5496408864254765241431378861906622713920337483035553828 4344476445982436340653278136319578083438991840207295633 1227424040632911369762268565400010623898604781668629777 7840312794899917073967230675221629509652878963150378284 6767916109674558488735934754910866919617224603794332653 6717532667964275759439960499766806612040016533028504949 9728607042754250937207738586370041544102605952449370758 5003637841381860779567606680646172342950075239776514594 3294896719001839450853507115250826284545345273757796912 2483337192342761582030801462801767562825024071460250971 6056309317672459307604868824879005384715805207507448203 0526496689819994025157949423211590278410432542583533717 7788899239517463665743261372851811005292757346641848185 1815699443404088180376875351974066363047833728440558181 9299431249282069957456142382665305098134466430096988357 9889993336482496472266767866094838218200691764477995154 1006483149509234023132985550207601297659765482514322142 7726580666575578245211435118357337237730492437142595702 9585515871156388807799567099240416783945078541847459790 8981580413082967546815203466039698784393830818392374771 6278977138284443405134095116842773409217690725247631089 2244466478911687943251322200736515345623118550138742152 3354450308938853986101461106907489109566359662948150468 5467562292894151089237294319319561491823182561129060258 3642878172194929175345388235279936285889636367951806699 4355394737960678838639432992182785568412558677995497954 6133028786214646515713991659140284587348702705261069817 0625680635866012816449797246668164161969879886773684747 0963519634967576772411719388989116184101675724906528123 0163968169315003082520148974579738890015268240237779830 9724004631085064997410591209501570775841414891805283246 7306183514095174913707885125975348247692650042368546235 8436015970729618280443091680263700578592151137220121658 5722336541374444765941395496439553132516160965801809920 8779083525790375772675062232251858830607569323189563374 7331807153668699884986386914370393791379690217509625869 2842571691290542002081554697777269088469155248117449993 6570726048504395080918943285304474939896300603185187727 4582105246557741081225485874613984102455231546972860561 5990049197301338745304316023246449926512501704259895981 8255652388758779542910909672190883553577724986861366152 8049587621544173261930411792496997142364803945636309930 7208351692249539620200838815119183724445227526366889209 9295766770956673835188966195961605375350086023233648287 2126727945718259271787177324843095828273573981941079466 5642841537352097892288900210373172027586642901183835024 0103826226941855451746236005539053368444799037802314935 0091043351555983611865012604956960259134576936587622265 5770632075180259102970974492951788854202119297169126631 0414209140107864252386132081347634547297753174408567322 1032254607393016774189560202729920316247975376862780784 5971052132685726453736242255319250951861718760134511243 3762990535554619591752548043038904417376179131696274344 8785311550195253699780779344712638424889934358191719567 2961221652053462230855341045461753516028530353170601408 8121363733345863747449007128683413621307466431499196264 5876623832479456855495264936646501737302526991190873488 9383808220490313999050562754439889044634722325658585987 9118866887408069701032026820399164596539398276313976757 5867563066119124852892485699495545274758259583805926698 0566909315279118773020597897063137870893388322070950897 6733530085556152945784936406639124522960126695960096262 4923623543500671735657509324621100978763878594000378111 2255481862865919130265466121607498035325602344356367631 2411815896469738561508295193180065715412630622899429863 1809447088299969778236008373193275931245373029308031970 8391679211238220377593869128205704012577244486157978289 7032372098243141995219135693399070137648657237940901897 3102677314647704915431246335314923116498284611912232044 3297987988654550488550281722412719641296214255244081433 8331848355485316489156555947284549415951832993178851797 8572333349821971674522093982279470389483093870068880950 0950017601865107568261901821225987911067357657410237188 6627246993510757585531487585060688926530110183871898352 1117215435351275938264329690222339493804597637855809073 1716349568750327089865704509163882052480794235222753568 7082560260318281292577270037991853012635237990106194259 5703521979786946037934090907681690393742403294222448564 9062429240690413555579781762809939784678087508737889272 1735054157216861062524353129717528701700217138926526862 6196686871238222001808199810556711287217886692866514086 8573073142030260294175800614754339699614454195780173471 3074532518466502487391866312265912601566023637862665201 6174160913156721283704302383185801183603595637611440219 6341988517773587153802798083923962306959289445028812707 7113265979220538364752490063865053846735265471279601392 7057425335723992843925668211900759207612282727238608562 1382765349933921722883132892944445541855911852332513183 0035127913792520760388229329076831775728434767105684327 9974476200796878545960902303706015474437242611467397637 6141025089181934278782304188311556795804541243119210344 1351490269095501799996042072322609942749361962125944584 7015799426738408269168070342003733428173588242204803457 7619180553844186706109278647544687110904276564909613367 8966932061865099048116796598605503404920596174158403183 7366244498788910350470616500092549942339456621656246048 6362752367571958462127097101035867837376285945519035694 8078418442046116427432686078748084405425187122732222002 6214347989542952826749324038150098184804657007841619183 8634925747769264605691767553183675482278920331802726653 1093127116436793381962280095954133047870684275861578398 1596678635312212649107416283403637584898673238782661376 9035930136232429615603116634579503348069604146809599985 1416733156416636610638135933370291055809518610025965969 3358538133702667209303857425742167864290636425462777371 2451614250089638653859527580132228918653790607932844115 3123957194433305971116746266490238943266717961130794582 3104411919007978388171522300067009440024006387592269436 2285108398908252287558339675045354327424126564539480106 6480187933702647796786435630154195928502562439369802444 0700414898101285038476125576653219679989499751165166552 5680354364260473149980694157671149571790870619144799725 2271479529327963073535876112075829068056459270752877176 1173126629456760366335713353483622574923160908849973395 0008239080227083401844218602397156226894697590112111641 7635281961788002013550898606998035550395507696017523557 1734913676580503663480989176623747277794438892098679516 9389361595325081576104264980771878858319166602587545585 5802071249602035690143602411606765094417511639955251176 0463554583545586837333273783538558665765175565323846658 8986398386295793497986580783912028837322165418055101504 5183910468920950564429261871307271889759719852246213142 9519367378454725128419139172808431950208148721448681809 1226214195079624858367872512008495905249253663525575397 1301282522666319312674727117087401687401981820530095690 1210799493693240463863410052260628335978477750993619741 1021609915334124174563222729142898453154604467932463165 8508205990084443044529235683561305958572769849765100357 6373809488904378981497133894411215534047828538341025158 6273452209298137895801512526795905016883811079779373785 2314075453642383267753725911397231685879268790411956752 5558325589432624746316959593237932807739721523413165102 3326955510042567134781656878944325901020307612993187061 1713111472446847380987616613298215895237336732356716715 4561417555162388079712000152345311199454178338724608675 9196531569649459754343526241471737702735162352186908458 8169433264954360963069032786367827217343378723421220127 7914530736152844291764593757545276655117361662493776258 3412326694703866180109952641614144694368666554121465355 7251088231326044430205947829570646964208405066397206393 1736507351317300388044526225960365484863659694269514837 2191940537488664822469551380014166175344131094397669630 4892594972320831753099626143078452993318016508452080323 6358264421016274310136612985587054229184691858535800025 9657093610688867074083687084907612579947164130996388859 7728060572543836777759459494879039592655876319211032276 5058387304399870435415407721708153371228169725347084804 6067848153033982742535460673613310625536480782351719373 1976382923197606879318639973939709329235846525925254878 4756066958736726025074964686593205347603330267022587893 9971559384670734638222108716543115987110832363590150691 7046254335142205615002339931636212269316141645163467224 8700890857559784286720908705035059539110285561256499135 1759644938784685362718801645021502346566085754400621293 2808424563547806671370456568519259335922474643444968138 9396409572880300774156674090238261424501639714899267150 5880621404736388771776520916125774301134751954522037490 8961631221049043534651801900090993521519640471458864773 5602146512247941780590042351820766796507858002638510826 1666788485589507491586451266193098383058348262969071317 0673107171972808077684848057965875444137992944910704747 1829728017872590170340333000923039253806104167548466988 9573135068038686174263992443690005077832346982406924270 3312234425338168695545685424131743688576721218523392455 1451954366292887749040043945594665507408427025138815422 5801277993624948276125530109575941070155752457017401978 8509769995259561720868943409159725896349283592949176418 7707351188755733523909753386139046117441975491085823789 4535948817340978863945061700922735583569004058562272378 0649116217992575263587677173378254508192811081021590238 8311849529597030289045463552392776037669718046455009366 3893952712937566183649877213557432275835211796176974028 9374567771171020960197086099888919748227818340645149632 4019134198595466675186304382178229805364768085964134878 4882765133590607031616600807385645023674086326510479565 5555239056932413659061767319157743940613838008162286942 1478366058122796601378688103642239344928990155827756047 6721452887526965184984097572531141269697999683583131116 3623016679676374068208473522076481987519882298630528018 2288737400846335839839835119179770057824481995867123744 0728854255425882067330386593512348849979702623134280932 5846120618731449057393342952618555683158647234650823356 3111689903929807462373018589617512746201102413502530165 0473598739129966877316578879331468114620930068822230887 2061583309685836479381171758723221188044075636045626651 0160834436772313414846187126693943558094472992220580954 0034174771169249485722497611316668715094906013042427878 6117002180954723913179444184167702457630140229750183193 8044884481604777014040813741893954547596552735396146035 1911339301223133299133292565079896523080905985857406951 0691920327933473397266149554170561661608154295217879242 0850189261589084277089990815410205163517964598157545596 8806942601800130355785547027159876006807331451816194078 3672212238517331773178365856999962215938487588392248992 9110687127774169313747256956513343006306522737924551056 2669218808078118325867313696011209077146657944366288330 0144081586309863172641906333044044508058228112815488916 1983229327318187999588512737838729385096990500690958150 5599686237771294231761972940408139418136027240514820820 7379513631484335422793933427765368610352540772583999654 8618746068110854415993782634421838393844858485290353045 6971510991250442313825249252954008960027765387386635741 5638827431411023599533922274661428089503023576301847389 9695696878579647614813385274626000172840076610353359970 0110742958861790934485688238614022120262810098784194778 5566957670602082972972849321728359478850747856268835413 9604520503273390011597689975923488237896003704743509440 1262181010948157151330500526967347505159579302414192467 7188377990789709674198562062060336577626066200393475145 8951212313889676805215858321485875621004939827433779291 0008563459608478727443346055618482163033872291055643309 3467219264786656314689814420038187211093438973898630381 7212957909299112743076719777291578376748546289285218082 0396714378507933637369500772766426675585419995885697258 8894171885473245704126545387279293835554230412841370132 1311631686167649503182078123352807867036057531692611111 4131927428779044645590745310830304595611994778892976495 0706463971681451462945312429436355548868636124882656124 0064409327046272099193802499353896059744335128490659363 0428301040581746061232043944596786199437588182107887055 2909724031508851804469767207049321932642732747494746573 5270631400846002270606955967696876993581612208087614289 0824382822508271626545101507650711225487767831271048985 8125890314808011532348223548575625016361343244575548970 8401852562487855841161559062915706400186193826787191671 4542297842701318556353007592339174371504225236871430802 8697389723065940874726155832002885605643054367547301269 7599239121409307820516347305683944357660805054953912914 5864564189519842126675570326140401652646471819168255617 8050004366263986812632605156770373757632282557237224033 7326563439926101072777491347627176169780024202417454219 6335423683421089982050983996930900966833517291556051800 3291237502797413833634655705452783485374761577072978602 8264231698956616215364150611916911869585076300887739841 3314433235221610864807537627562795357326192768075059179 1975382208050553608592143706425588204079499456805320998 4521619529034874717291587880433789802719917575528412495 1645538973669036679774585106049237316474933485138913107 6704781689315092800565250807400336026255879746587338958 8650455491059441871151078989476427723914132008590273134 8230514711471086256844244305561264573131797594669083041 3403496984189526412808130392379535423395514516436858329 7176727033879966070502753808844666613249520847059562360 3513288763569283104042351423073689830225761893982210451 4711649750864957931331023051640070274041872292552531255 5050751962630901419042881583786080187226885330334260324 1887419947430948709809007796896221521278204036387184986 9115568928526788514369208111989669919917593944222765985 8529607316110272771930392287503735276746031364987286014 8590878010890276964810178419250513768363944327798589783 4996707510645916080799781498674621295942992949510345561 2395285189966483893151341663425625387229042078570031005 0576672387824994229304331876293310759921633410348818530 7894578621304384469902259715109537842483964045195613952 6499409105419348027833381410505497503863252134416652532 5783462410543137242051343656100709750264749750601879329 8970049526351080384880012217081134423115923301825065523 2900080532960950529674761782776499033804649275642460784 4006224775102298409044645760882840084383965375725163309 0869365950113166805903176065399413046783186045006298095 4641179322276064394545097464031190004046101363637566525 1476339220564085394881156566515641449954699979896155170 8519238964173504861644019602822837023105319549445571577 7919567588597530366609882202496886496240237376974149089 6227826267171647090545458964342513581072155099312787001 8109479337800194288116971384559781303437591174498305039 7272005088385100204864527669175972913171516690414586990 9482996397885788471241582151819151311936465926550224699 5225206586123710861707775297248009628557381117264350439 7723991591353337279437121493974863979262479245746309268 8060161268332810801373076067896388530352476247957729623 3036320607975313117003215631577396114141726709684579198 8967823317498025009040927698398894869465840619708837118 7171626789505980379928186879083596767443867394110895371 9698618297673845895439244112174432607281434415683337783 9658009332416265311975886386314575969916282260607790333 7395378068615499543343966625340413723933605837613571366 3148496022846567534731883339597694060242585033382282696 7160251488264837670313936615030465569440359099795880865 3064775272076181214153941068185531517358800563179789508 1069982071232635714671453116275825250080620098353029985 9876534561587726559057767770523506800734721160449806488 3912344314969945662968838109923179375961515198326501205 9878144161793289005863320956390449673274096775615657921 6951256957573430650111772794467699754846396367647409519 7874698574050025666304304969303782864673088907406762172 0816291000927084108802198036646903200660489829526544197 3616508087089991399726806525622796418049464541564487670 1280058394443003877713557078046564329913218706063220815 1427506224046357396332303341712920530795518615942218913 4174393464269860039630400508002042870415729593735309957 7166776152516245240929006876484094452448708296372347946 6340834676788924290451598405086071695341689272768570261 0071896175287752516051145757923487582896882725005829643 4832572501948870491673293274144146938616110082120730148 9450942209156113531966015060095153004215187968005009256 7027746169752691736633588478953104875162792541522915736 4741848801293707600826420065741850241704070543171728758 4945349675596925605810680009173553233924655397658056115 0626685714588862313687782502707507793892985221289837675 7339444061238960194625480149686695371667569202794500414 6572845670685309943119591039872370249270901043532552598 0501157121226328470745074590340596438552820872919118498 3955166804404872154753233912561994593028105975250334168 5465676518494539988852432775783503720834777412746381874 0545863929254471150555432279981820868187969864701046561 3411868005396513134672323812494414047414596471311007233 3552028123385221405072386153693166089460593075675862667 9075053701611040703409092628267488775028597523751023854 5267796205530602752777436781940577953384076593719123390 4161229938965877540504209331657806959653412589292769002 1058353472340561065145554293200917074504394701995669836 6277022470228830426650690455121943837056846708382357301 1816322854340018430494979858262176841561991791993512415 3094915801007937477404039276368882693841499375805717517 1344755815931032745774187576371187757132246892272242493 3777711395755848434693143205619352281759976456338446352 3667932694166365293829299473155416026227810434045971282 5822426701976096925423356800253834894656311249517014689 9400464009118807408707732996430309440435818340841417580 1847899502624738956907547819266522199349674054172881911 0503325279002158545943175734588732769586397741338302654 2251574881272858188927328497769691108525938565217239184 0425825823144703106476046481450202221028653330865637440 2259588047132186945014436681753853073158920051906575480 1582344915484431777081767125204611964939450188625676374 1453768645600601421512612924246459673064284648851049761 1191884672049866454759999268017756643379003400568470375 4475628782493489840871400770236296504170750104540300696 8311235317293403026317221317086176202960434454820954348 6763695249394153847667538095773551214637499080503829564 6709020523046739855643558238071200134051795358177592661 1792974601486921320263060039317995648494444473161193725 3694206234756374504782675939732127033728057813431266211 1738722249280633363983451930368038925930968899520925203 5278571980992380576236122849606523276970970764790391394 2314021333686903948086876847433080122688699462034708237 1630972470472502810603314164701447412054213824030812834 7191009308620269749091536072252751286597749519507014468 3595703426614602530281533848272776449790077688980744583 0108058076258028265253984671218499044394258918802188062 9759956314281638485112094713499524227290966256213105720 0278602521302716524357302013219950531711204193338562432 1811596853531436428098866010958543685260108529344637841 1885371826272165074541415429092412576342816834642480358 1833399866073577309409498606570661584407016735064684551 0834483041034071433068861350648161231335008442336241417 4425220384716206858157780034407442240899773795250772272 2425221632527079828648342393603199360077015781454854997 3279149571524204777183259862557471172176000475918686134 6576680074791388238882526059503696145637555094836455249 4331849375795834470825651120297713054890598588936049041 9843661556802806391016931507941239844261414631452720749 0634216746665622082073387405441027555277326425726662603 2543414164518064646201359107463690481409139488173491501 9090588786588657560805463319115395795199226915101752611 3553536548044915380523524309209568391339236641860218486 5740565313865858918038882901004954410539504281908521709 5689709852226604914977034425634152011335435956016208048 3345705678582847518288694326457284709415507066390042021 8474284148150729321142555253848768239840596403694675585 5870650778052888118437054370766853940204366790879472757 6997674271743908241142251517023195532601492920532485233 1644303361410581348081211878445401680049841863719537750 7912250981688395943984374349050092769074304972197321668 2690786818942988655432603934799602791528666316742452049 9357683219759829614090609600277500754116118234136595195 4364768265974353872503433557560760309426459371768443525 6584561894133043626585493339644881366781418994035378125 1863618098614310938046860842389417657170919837530273529 4605318217748498067641007278068935394877856208076607646 2886434975781384916754969480133361645855359234218744439 0487282202327482790004380974372224090556657982792540792 0182719176407315686878899086982344333242984617134807794 1579260789437869378793218192762383208856219825626205370 6157053365099866604373352780043029785385825777258208143 4930689509974690284212321480543625214410992658451320869 8356950379341219278770154837668462588485148035328210057 6225953123843954998455977183661774696948771337360294902 4320140089369543524642846703906282961292533317560905458 0152415336269704633415609477147038783311408045532720266 9851691655054580885262347227009185683811529132516075575 1473298310481745116901185447389050027079662813573733289 1521947351317150714211819622395064036066250793766101141 0909757198751950627907671992084156183831262327870536779 4958720934808531033700370796769814433398653194730055395 5036137371690354044122744184825089725543411329141409921 0105027940607813434527454574891039787039592557677197303 2662920585002184124305611014711726658858875858110980136 2242719178360150563008450612609580351146221868970392656 0067677522712781150869182409312639832388951433073092080 6181836705332722219967122138243924941338450308553742913 9510060612140640152772992047216247469060199687536161293 0959443531967021387026224274713425295198346411502152585 2171907334352876050896948985966187372464714844575400426 3211169130661080007590199276852772312294338453753734455 6192707318420770035251888198510000910588697024636141339 4637364036291676485024313959222610891431245843108024918 5337663654737954281019800639467549165673882209372067955 0224539749527936043218760416737125294186890416787560507 1581918462839749951776189847012014172849225316599764249 1396155346304559673700366982713924474617224053775638845 2506057383117220633099522461382751543842624841830545461 6142397679580757579289295535823158379105998810001363558 3580253819304960874848406232442130196731285727975696380 8915891141510626829367132533904432204439351225627134258 3571937580755554709952805865092748914856061501490586722 1863018145395527154337744115748430146045421047237106590 9374589455601850747065551250496207976349526296285857419 1061198684337435959902767513512428421627873827040736179 0182264211619056545235598213465009844346847498934255194 1906125685394712155093835778399733985359799208044091401 4013019692058848162416577920743850616592988429542875926 7653257646127865813653869302306432495148722915683419489 3397732577238311018607285992138274399553167071797786946 3102412096562992515636907070979765746223022481118369933 7954003728904003552813838791669645146305017446678302677 3391565848513133733221345559120169428199446355869119901 0467025724886303914313189269027234278807655956714355081 0085233287367618883314330625840285446138179091649151138 9868861020424410969493039946188156434692259238227154237 3255618657637319111383935082984473757876309088819066974 8750346261607736201056147649195858889526175730298660002 8449208833098693563896669357365831543219805114630291803 0353282391251226514579604511291362048141607426348368904 8725347741460497928968665471804311096370206936618003815 6492646017632282354675257725100634810833246049639745818 9485625071592798514006882345658766432861696499447028761 7278607401627879376003134030536537200163361067311973540 2165742745526613772464146797016342322109483927352053992 1618466844316578051485787487389956117356157422927107997 8937830411746342331723123687062988799395637969323438140 9307730316673855875833658948792192292991702925321953131 0631375169956489555627920773263344399560699134012345566 1866002723864409129577681745674556204269696639791492485 4631761555583478849112031329808109382020016670821426195 3839391351949433245587415772583694811634921404847335467 0485252762669909591444857090831604238663433552347995241 9332174312708264275715015373811447046489614779234323918 8365976041732760691839647606786632267492919332316113187 7673919132713156449130569370585515339505822922629793669 2800988901273744011072991307584839194837251638752515268 1209356155068966128156527850437743856737065968657129040 7450402139678640980501628716324266422673376138215295623 6522040211884309169244962016703983772402290077519119901 7338872565494516702488423144667330169795649313895385861 2398111668308257202233372469857377872517673016746885270 1156427758200593935709812258690125889277275347751245969 5452503898261166802128775738056368563156444219945818740 2810656801753185564565295582288616955286274200281964030 6143910590032153797953969302185194232688079468527914072 5877194846904117641691522747211068243909658349368174072 4391256726014139205537504438778509718690612830895421445 0904545348523815226121360913632796256187136414316494221 3935544220600533827345153079867230668801356293013165017 6555377047163009150624792123739193705754138726037784409 4217302591125049238615493819007039732269827084459330938 3716314806112834117948631308461995943078968496411168708 4337933440570079526478025532429988270212239589071572621 5449188311989117964922556872579518737643726521041961886 2359708076370825191601974822344820994433323650040151033 0803345098734208212792141200420480180501079798561723216 4735044013698114855410588119726087395394254908628737839 0374680988320817221479683074313026938154363684537845761 5575201994791177412336708593571769209592840288800006291 7208716273797741535129580502970994424191380762872308506 3578557022002901343270927772987375157616624748404739285 1550863164215302820835265015575631195908368230734030439 2715181050027526500337086894984288132356849650072493988 4740105694734338056373384023824360725388733091113738840 7645000377344784709100186480455411711002561405408783699 2886952741392619379085138522929789581062839805904499241 3872737639857194829128448347659740140414325981885024539 1067059176832462269483973611571814898528770650237921321 7892695361163793044646771025399165684431444320202981168 5936616659255206559795684826916762997773403173737803087 4820811784876725458683733424633452419941410780153692124 1598778339974669973954295186818200906496976103678215280 9895298760699571035690960283710085997898989463348720957 0802179233665748707146777367360972463992215753219402369 8804256015000075840411757319574984167403330352603948097 3788565390288665909901358403196480373293898604594203986 8966162227548943655076000234581410708961509394692645277 3942351146940111277191491369254378585394835272648575521 6020872048124916910185271799518375607328442667718476795 4071116218015353987918247749816185835646452280308632399 7713849928359209270555307866515564527689591621869203470 1564555734028766926384132577036016059645969040322551231 0202955997098916418090712914574898624430297707113894146 2836484848715767856779487814312512432935502476872684689 4693387893096861937217245242168739271859503264117183198 1357089270756010792991851456275028662192436979841781141 4045403196091642478439214390278338683726417115549439630 4194058880675238187742910855178800207881176791477877311 3638802772856696940118272755475020009359274049483769196 4174174743764309935882811490241585671721186545181954032 7446308508490018672136527178874236275133685438258435726 0976576339859353648790620203688881027015850058083028005 2905250059204099540095599338281560551578080569277503764 0593242285382169458924730837269334803451554408908180300 0097135903138760369506462952558119323319104201739769685 1107854510205884117474295667426408627622606677216076333 8326092443117163266104428145958606250699868607477542904 1244464632860784627920804163161718877365407205146931212 1432516923429453543324728241729604332479029063540574426 4355101657618868875755289249058307322668857940636107263 4713145128039096794093684979336814875713298697813211924 7305994960140277818648319506098399949029248482264519690 7669493668091852924654025480077219908917729196093156605 4867802714844783766043906003147146452296723373821018725 0391731552458699554238861364979298934057309118689822968 7569221987835267888481656201217993235571811933947899729 4113162503823771607476012250789091391360073698161644961 5507711562475184867186427418752220983699262511079458767 4427102605491018377141493953846017308993344936047697330 1928779138027031350707321098188209904217747958244675990 2008357116817844883047873914753449351938140117520881370 5984398465495570550101894746331785135447806050024532228 9869595610981274453720034050684331619519836303181703747 8986266327072440653794392777506117384377391003701560450 8542441718294622323098741599261379231030639797519629062 1495493675149348295534255732673405736625456387820877247 8017012519108061380763294191048376862061550399017105775 4937943719814986022745743276873586654721193724736483688 8473863695504723045861687577899262417991924288808684663 2765621548945377584642693660170549041069679139658565047 2314269792668892085692962878423316515400879707948404460 6266020591420715726414911842725772544518517922522992289 9892552417931329556162933387610416084919966631744230877 9405887350839478730728309916977398349794368477463448015 7906910420838749535492617591718541229359751899008922262 1721914459306788619760356221881278063881322456355560680 6941525529789749690521025558711666880394625316581559026 4701717990003990248334019184741861117791425087957832200 3743133899943887879017493217832857091362259345239879921 1941358296486042387182406741709862281219018573336815685 7032359430919908413100327424163085607040183967645421975 6598215258342288679649061753328803833759251880213557889 3511916333635912565307619634468859555567903193134267533 8330663164340607697250337461204565785754274944560577318 0947349044636421152998533043536983846609846137669343084 6170005490836101239165487402155201807438320463746783904 9999351856781079228972587469036774957913385350351336075 5073213256002919103155131072831771162507725515312573049 6232722086022521464840220284279859329283668879907714081 9239883785035622052945336156802820375313954033176431589 4056325311235868239472892104281477709045295704912875935 2412051358687603284514258273469448854564319334456061039 2771958212921941310874666676659245749138539157944635523 9886906767996953556594034008392663094891563705155183329 3940005032264170884889946017449665907668684722866810183 4234733580748167860825699263614579414341577379697276195 3625148160475046445713935285259217578395278564412027696 3185951519925370647385437507348419804585231099524566402 6394525671148305359686783111380040816192340692340326098 9704104568037934836010544929206927313239109289489416122 5287725417258807157698002902327692992653967222231259542 3789781879617297369231269862904132940693047792690340796 0859369695530828706334988535898063170379065510234555035 9811047226307843243788750268086652866619701235843107548 7193446996135110246538230763263859894685743530656058275 3001735912983069515639541943378121211180440701536153143 8457987316667203618404665922914000728615704709231838888 3712590113775110154672815683126173135845444955569340401 6062515912214452026304007316786242123473984156636061570 0229575795125960678909491807148721992011513386033420124 9033432690190315247111117705376749037925070477108000780 7243797219997486780512705438658097738366084557141592231 3112507699438505749572084470616176464289701673424853130 7265311314113296922449973258986937933620538231043046881 1672702967817935315147925262277150873178413472011750829 1991814002438516518729332192236713933021839371801828431 9234620686122487712481614464372623846672273871692704343 2266762821335957208657592529933570469301671377062937231 6184028128146654033939299764799450835563529313404481499 7460821573143678277060209036200023656147948179616695338 9820330364315197605893882403131045864624539039457563768 8705927941914463513165656385303413805511607383011523496 5016026289833117526654089514276454873943642900031046497 5634186467063383937026404327199934445017653621194183980 9140543543120466110710229491479572822300488815098928800 5202982221956031371555319180723675808735157394941586386 3465924264929827124687428737887107211779609342852822185 0751761203163287865050956785978469694397066857436394417 3341905638350440729438621752610060673994465714452565082 1851108112347349770923533060731560343833666812802897283 5529497834686120793065366622984886844589730236869505731 8071709271048802093698860052594234685582421466323714836 0334708879050834675141631859978731821377113609337967922 6713048084006357127404476190169902128050362495514649375 6285725553472201552916273600484207174507880795076184591 3606957788248618747949602794821468325536369648055794751 9580422659618175754553725757800638500788289428801540451 4728664507693636429261656146409237609919442302530717760 6647646097489013007128320670095834441486795964288442656 5334806269850089001435859793432049547007397901976240218 3186450225187355768195384669571307006288829263756160327 8764215965593125292492422161329574504065382201672623986 1866164858143429888315192031590579600733663059264478017 6824280579377519254991161387408165551961800806191448772 9485116625699772451508213714632819036518087733473753221 3901795694554698558946099509944819766231605827389739243 0853104944407870847269906403178359352904613848224060814 0130673921194035926589229119690168304343622797153048445 9807315903713539908523055541358503033059942630753008447 4973121329228139004149372925731581039036715734392981372 3660967707037239975647113138365036061040548871609861903 9618499361053903230560359089527165216882441207600029377 7205420054934505995932847657914451389480417920358508525 2993874450064907705032042624603929134791860529641815140 7354308345877036201626136356475367166760597478008590314 2936133379293319175008485509604389718110409887752004921 2223706955858124962571331447606650693367882768887310324 4542439828907735107267733266784393233220192621936564466 3220548552196362859886982124590594841453898355243171934 2491299006181463959235638285940616902975647631126229146 6746536626582357583297221661709968921215263224954097253 0092760909689092981539854778104754603970480564097019438 6112437832161330172173520169538667789380518472999961133 0175309536392020079729438433442713241962980107195951189 4080207607854224753470765972679570860437380133715614849 3023257101981328749438961494854878373297094278163362544 3633308269399055796881049489203758750785453764050536575 7571955571940241392108268760908876905226368654030187082 2701883547584723999228940340790795136796379635072634422 4554191280957705903158772555892207789691111868653692807 2383024038923627104980728883128755350717511334248096928 7697201586675189142171434255763904895946985807500609279 8100439092494524081766250952741727415601614543159451852 2171855749552684752772716738913902901472023505989549615 7417316989042855399440283027838377623650108590936919201 5402769486814408826839215934253185968629688677073556817 8360341970518419116791939661833729700019382298015027248 3083508010971773091110587089489467230542892715118246415 4409106645329532393545051930527899093172811499649272530 6034702159871961345650020631071336136517861654416497035 7368209762583749438630392248773435717559667110116693127 9192046208898287538871071536313688155466795901553145462 3653372771094192927484041691314541970017754019166194192 7952326018882537303377523360121961711612555388978356176 7083773878526075631342058656819701929804205050345095013 5837302702058324470696463969223690638593311081122013967 7100067477245536145173982465787334364145518521246858040 7288018781059764871776307978933254645800932156135484194 8421779175593309357859671946991950561912931679934411945 9729424346000102857975899404969436566619097579329566805 4246701383744999094886569721752978624999444038632564887 3316760040767769071769110217133246166713693357767751796 6874823798119741641389329665109832191318891230612883213 0617534730645943263123690219424876504426568006403723735 6520012431948237319111641586119940162345610705558803666 2603162216687847134896499772571443635703187500753298600 6333082899705127914581977792060780694205054949268204440 4634256297157534094927435579725160157207979726607019969 1870098612224188969224783312230698835193026800133351582 3480974691137836974486763207815466488126392408284186516 0249149549798644272098660518203571764568949935602043071 0489295815865063951917305638559382217514301314348075986 6933265048747990380564683509565616398416023155104796598 8593168474522978453271156302256796382458057087383359848 6159426999235303174720562022037261527089760668460260887 4471195186752852500561782972888719675246604895413107910 5130025731039262690888474237156518309916354673745723994 3835000925165391918101842370641827844631996490552888569 9393252826562628242869076046959122933888826367890525889 6297992600436583512928591660168162711585038595099200450 2382880525787160799914857795117410714587892789285944554 2297574892663914906061225590184674242048983069603260992 4160537319803993095803184587418756119655169410302588427 4613267715286041675625997166890091974462057078876061938 2471443068200786999515821869152348094620599473367284161 8743801837624468431146227199718354041990857212670067522 0557081779080207642238770083023145963243769724843022813 7474801499459678297652451111647562844948823911265802232 0723393967248735348379683470903721727807182199304579617 0874846683226075483119464636316295504614289181870344025 5160661099604396822797600851051090393629109199421193882 6655136431104593773982337547022348970989382383349606222 4144588181571744869858007680176809831354488908073098010 4598298840671012861381855597791311265857946279763440209 3254046425652321448785499837045212678648629596772359938 6702875890628269927949214888088902597529717747890672029 9367123678763451986595708011874771798648451089825195533 9140452640402757528622015609839097436788392343368690293 7949023880629769925569202312504277051089435097832023702 6090787722102888386917306520297074268705923543037688984 7491331150845727240892727685293202568303822902698549830 9266427981696215482643789646128368380420732092446348106 2482376286784819581085473378891721650337093171623008278 3544609535500015708732585371829606975508170435834992204 3478239737270858232696362370176097674845003041090604011 6877481312364157224925413673506596999974351468311300047 9043763389468381150750447983622497756891870633121598257 3656934306098101058107512832028464444446692258358776454 1076542454461602377782788423014324148376077527228666458 6317686875728436203463872646470337810455803840869900184 7001329490672016291067320866560152720035703770087723639 3370846191528320488231140350582535412867184976918987401 8370111971124740816615401897014577602302374503811231109 9710264661414041857261089563696058312446625103344217698 6955312306918353300561885184871146756537471284253783753 6027002540478152676963868002814906708268471436627044938 3420886829795605591530914319592305379389709091235016831 7523156938922081723667794771797136271924145558888086019 0380407494601510951815732199263163081536727786395339826 5037693509319621749307103605468274638519238401085893804 8215379605703755413634194531791021440277244002285950510 5250788530056362548796203963051416750538902815483989382 6056184605969254309230501184482024440573533399486462324 6986164271525520414183945458833906450700211202816269037 6437236786327092384808357049285566542256570041716643467 9427056693169465903559002500981102046159970692226960430 3931341501123852020843307834927685212802322911525197379 1375174328405671719578654820096834839493549870633410451 0911558023997896555372867167199806356218822908985971359 4565995658390071990841135290070321279848681737876376919 7501596503476210492679280029798828161442624704549931873 5873796114461220750417737680384233088995124892738217191 1705995177134534299457297252152140383430460734029321292 9718359902336716755190204836798893485785428130740917112 1274913518896650388059503648866001930517747973772006038 5947944314665010410771923517224472581698761357315539473 6063610226081719549477487334657530769762382929970665938 1130355666982838308327669547610966886531811220411325508 8889820627979806480301121722792334181960798412999720720 0884183938722113903472473108515327748366983782486796544 8539605467332451782821837371290684884322609750319063553 0179412648238953511473878639950548602246000335769136031 8382569522393043941627677865022636715905426082179416260 6278653413781787284203815659300744636406739896675492687 6493957184903132121136562023902615229840628730956481281 6930350186968503713109547232937674722247857296417081985 8940521696598105253378892335031987258494889372864076832 9664533840034139733684656642998129620745325565166107548 2537381673969227716956365366825813785392959280486393462 4068004561289736777656499264445275561622239943174891109 9786814130034087861609640689091934466010685781739964966 9192940715197977061967355632780830374867624281895329937 9935017437703304126784639410742390004075198605918156465 9477586096999941255968962286988157890242657789777920452 8945726859788015120391878644971604999362226461249586877 2143477181778272154033157908743833318094502935381915728 1454183268211248197232597214322349402628954695747621010 8078742584765714780160883340496255465063241474442371159 6789923705898277665685897719457925992692904083389327233 2479302542032741208279443693635479139795797203963663957 8210495841631440396542409386047528332592434350078130659 4917949907703881670567144856475901470819362884606343870 8308730139992537252983668910410331359439434771325452511 1255211109279872778595138270891636659095207417092752512 9902620455410308034810322700046208199313497741033969935 7052008134906942080378722037904643828902499024012213804 6339798024218210683934685088493016791828966213042549333 8799654874386109320851491053327587732269026724129296625 6736459068755914896312050174243945263893979024423237032 6490359685257821378096515045449893186606855909756632394 4226182229519656421572541809032099804496613813953120985 3479671146993426949382451496674751598529004751805276612 2600719775722496708151505803914346182401252180929356344 2697690775936654520908202506027804671493363267787205816 8159702504818400764542843654950033719423356553170611002 8442303004205305295293308676376028645654611038275374154 7484910093128725956442056976109993020881040353186694892 6239609953565722335747574315878618459048319664295632227 2610527164819839854633794370836572964093948882039748696 0694333315145791639720748072343344270697628656850889473 0949815971906831106120010286752309520111063997859704188 1942784387319179548374603671903556930383994015483738186 2624892618158175467230946628362055651216917470327887284 5703153454448585223696069798688922493453282096934356761 6792601084723826258975990526379232591641503276362559460 7746274170433254493457444889477216876271827727072947967 9929407037256821061295089993702462171998898944678766862 7345794135226403349817753083399390670296652133803469837 2728905324760066193925458206592897014152612950727426292 2793246579170438371626932075365011196015575259469406191 8181848737771342683444424052930660057334458886905888039 3177484511774102397358775282284385958672028239874374352 9592115562432243892896300272910568728872681616117730356 9527231697743695929142484462118989457501169031295742514 8284517441987133717486576746353974745761595416087815219 4938038219063171978546364806877248861810391894489750730 5385580490920796321483089352318480379090666813452717823 3532246612521949926765291427590890922621175108174670500 0595680931351952840080439007572617866577512574528843305 3553174841429175337424877509489933543735835955457882706 0373973912922693703012439656897123773945167318596704193 1739307423102053944927937255669514349788055457033059083 4011304552420883774530182347148368540570383980300834901 4666157562782972454384494736538947399853428754328227478 5381373116324699293836702958321529676293169015770163764 5970731154556827663490194825042032716235543761606289610 1031778920813007133134968338654865407252699942438188746 5482728672722781054698999243638538389171009159271708230 4906672765961623781686404410858757454793666754385969867 0955474999659120236471863025134234286603123083288725426 1484650491333914084557134897421213326279563751415885938 3437023288367636142721091091632643811993071180581370532 0521818716890340408422833149561397141000910171509937355 0162504986980212807755241862004587089684443830634459894 9555144009876519220044348268870127019830394069224285391 4434437692525690603785633163635916959756362855116855631 6245250277545376196294289043661945896802391851580679143 8606554576306665385508979167196722773975207635829190576 6479671803885645388188660350645431683355124532052382832 7827721092596297947436508273341906948411747713586694162 3551515418976650273652437782927375010905109308258678984 6241868494722187945092867305656472937265721055693249737 5301720300342984629399035760405532694801975212600306698 0384350399536224586496757173536448662296086766502211476 1971906683670007878619525727724960774953015827040191563 0348962763155359129352170209298150999571189777124690854 4676144850835054133339784826134395314953719150241321492 5257011457627010326835919788551641036147376475962509762 2302881118895404713480424617911538541632328400543710846 4269095036218683372877564455558445132126070936508889689 9626104066097271490158259265168477635062365733527671953 8329789200090672985653235452227481654101948007407498391 8823027932639144942369573528899527704109953394755282701 0819433573369718431950816575181773136178920372220046232 0225025710195997579524022444777321462083760083485538773 0627390209188683525101963976707841850327839303456164014 1876545693800041666721878598301833249780430668413708789 9778060970875131224537331792104776532196322692920624441 1860240382393958269384876943864799215827507678016075065 3635601924781632884895067393170475081966462719511896879 2595048559814225373534918820225223225452706403110045058 6493401962683243996750270941977257999962112631549818066 2935407155836102749719065184274065659372545125747421356 5274061255142087368319535891534018300564376147556000590 1887559432489987342354418536298897724641429112985184953 1060905307036852909517474704662175927821270284427202763 2422188650036282932734481277819082473719717873312282624 5293390331056612313694376721597019056278625102314965083 8505178495474625792863354846764750561938956048712724763 1535427130602573246197073058891449957628661080519401608 7738399359475968793420630616497610162893847437876270839 8093652868909362413539742230974044012337734528350622583 0076819495350573727124729146302429342011820559428587540 9672998247743329952532893889102882623850029186860662230 6007695414534401415437802743546527798112480595010881568 8653909581055179251789261685947619890185128854853300197 1913658050934308651373391567144253106933455853593690680 5731112135220901489843226163964326307761140249595727575 5180179589419401319774573422892233099739196245423781531 6373992053247664553480610143673068325795760516674364736 6202346212054883257962067779465896153466662849622512559 9883736635615457380994239822341397785731811852669450921 9333400278395660522190434390795218769528629536258345114 2883374188013897668334834519923543727595099724884754998 5348212875416021214200071674252732281865847130243740380 1247212757715517354380686932178170984693047721386934362 3935185177209438091902476791912350163419749830019434925 1439227328399895275284543098006139755700791417081678257 9339825803450530350435599716301845528168292642279637951 7399826256972139310348886952365033887672353459179213883 1157879766244044458568626611876186607785442345782556217 5139151512175069970282671214823537616753390299724794386 9400984398033723926082575914971225249699909162516822418 8302770648315381122368712756122608584023252177282389919 7546169668710046806668395139405468301470663243728097173 0852617500405405846357996438713060250466532450985137113 5047840666967408120622808495247082736778489675066868066 5695204615935906403278260228102365520837977749099988133 9305724930668665438786938362894312535175161385304765696 0848342689216379531764454189162730517522167897208041102 2372283886209656630432693750538126058074357155644252030 1536065982737244631942002726368400072903913523216097806 8208980025039711541356380741843338384377559456889934327 5732876358995393433301321522590012083860051252010931866 8826735672604998799535122658646076878454488418338341366 2542219697146325189211728250097412198388943799647742461 1182875649274008010958068107163190905554406637684199248 3030382445386120476391807877747840955329367731266650623 0463491542094550301318699283858704049776949876230868160 1198225060378407782933137148693195576904124809600289428 5901471563003599521187511349609284646438827763668164442 9087235423656262418491311097071158811075995684882418627 6594293115532643553365781078624936606809735256728328243 8804714953365163044632204199356237763659235469498248612 2240436933050644547086698381945613271731670628721129223 3088278228768566112936704043109736681582156652530953192 7357606575536633813081141261504182742591979158468609756 6171115535926504724528901397973074836568456676376607503 0008038868274480925601952501822877867751168351851390092 3990735105970327066961915407328728911684660750520909200 6071456463839356591565542668711062586079996634045775888 2769823034744991771278741658923779796117044330665499088 1949703719928121853092042455010101872809707443290433948 2702886320072929682300716061300967267295626979183862541 9239274660390007121099734961053233558472567594158335365 0389695788836122277161020990818078499423562309210965202 0074968190970233682046479621093852321055876215088656767 6848354321163469821573876550837832037338143199007420263 4978428101168489575401021897545070983266542762146933390 8039904675311152024150248320056656158063597923618193230 0762882729466887837907885397404896953393147003113132449 3093227705326130028850543429077890063403191002285599374 1995905453419829483886576419108382166429914611419105410 4072171837577155061513515392771400877552001228409781872 5816627089312739645464772598088949046387444120338340398 4705474826484342166015060409787038719760453329681594560 3974179277038661169175403060560427594749273731758060875 3112966079880717230218830918163103554699678999676814113 2238405848721504511097775413092733480856139943138919564 5917913746129612274326490289450582869601839766326676818 4863672978442961082457532735323785581012799169576075366 1632844571547967757002225920394790124564718859527332353 8013204986707161550915878288956727461343961549590248105 2675789916395615629228002473414729092945654241442384279 7513489457306058339555466206627021001410276707945843521 1648908816862436979656823419770822333130158028218768411 6710285191137349625550441565003220132187807208363215672 7583289411942930094201762773431074932221630169690371102 1196817814596112985080356782471755722595233764640402399 2449941171332270648140922089039340677416590793358224796 1761271957579062321607533348044259252472166376532812491 7378791355454531828388653870756476397340816244449879336 1431231856965340138644220930574391287276338158138712550 6737122428830099858186321015635349402278310563117033107 6712499040051320012934897027213099521549239150785904214 0268931300460986561523614052530392725431314097867037236 7159813508704144415568474093424285806826691887058701331 4646320508191505624847600443520708075408782114949462115 0927923356416767368335016422842786529339283279284533215 1528920409430120008170861858410750441576216810260608335 6828369738431971365108293621246800257976799115539990764 8403804992817180375653459518384595099340093392603110508 7975376413354905293957087659913428997297701816142947608 0132837284371590590628796866400470614917846595143380897 9790174722888221305314151452675047969517343623347261533 0300093049742656539457947474078856366781947087581203460 4862122119732683985031983988067512355607212314224839768 2069335797025454114267856882868576218146166824675502952 3775266140894926217941023421516354117757026907294430769 5709089606441496588167174212166831811496370914477913934 0867791720363604718337590738200996909450123084402978243 1989830742991247475096595054024321134629833441563938684 6663845113041716880468008283501799096954455742858132774 4030140033636837871236116275322391852009315108695478540 4060385142967533705144922858168231754675785993324897043 3194748116313656876224420921196163984780749399063255065 8610472649946278570911848293076400523023957169404530229 7748433753449693479104278804649755091689284811027335593 8094404693489578483196619161915687678664744209176769614 6015961430071187637115981843570948763419739913808562861 7818195168335660513197809453225854265525165340525641898 3604191809877564754700933354564638637458818370719308992 7774747776519400712100160212924290428843775188556969379 8413746195948786640495288517970299440341709225712698364 3477923420004450897240195642776843574000469180688578829 6382555685769552433481059235369632377665412136136594165 8964893601269083039121890796693463878269946256898943238 4269479001954491764907992596728333201502040550563958228 8322986542152012739038571255115833894601478826796130705 9368446271407317663585074877351536087854710599450815737 5037687217575866897476371420450858593475520371592894144 9038455518882477822488860567681794844885054248271176560 2041275625108169873029478991692904177807320820294539123 8728850578047115027943406781972067987066773468991759685 7017096422149884386213172333014036484090622963366139731 2051267854801975140106876149786782238295155301447754388 0094209195811190845593172841912844754245930240434415604 6849603652232207039181979547390237479288943062875587989 5504346332729229426581981899384964339039017485919007454 9851943243774688971516350617840447658172638369808979750 9331606867090273629067967365282770315463201164237555377 9929847464033232739853551610977778107521262296894986051 3517165602410287103772412940827807555891992535075849715 4770214909146833655432231086547487771386228875760810079 2717858979025987591886351963060456666333631921740794453 0334592773012404904323289169886310725490859039501306666 5927301170260376629810683291888015400774006822293021385 9576454235684172436497530339103424759546679776970800273 7594358006471524868350668199462078500178103542812825835 2865340395212327966035363240822318089825447710520475037 0425226479722869915914522430007083320007429597732272579 5037652993767687202659189314667887983961876650840897212 0716214708050532965530683823375864780997017362177525182 6622594488975554791079002943280737776954120378881938575 3362453555755538621513721579048564519552478272383904392 2555586085459837832420422489960586622158423688887828188 7503287720578409778708991012397962235928130415428146206 7094690729430442763735707951946382406385353975389325145 5320403986581318766650671801285529209290281388464944991 3148962151109657353827367110519461256070483211206288125 9687496905332546516609855153284705020721844897915130385 9961827075525350830941788153307371333348324728777479051 8106099400650621846957914160902586333765370269503363251 5901240061077265518504085743720504028696419034506015434 1482587482135948966805169716220412921890901365194266163 3491015177709354187823411594434257301845846047967497734 1123967367460769375849063542999397454530071743091496740 1452185883758079084100939528251239939418878000980008529 8325011797155246966298052393594260533425668348417106596 4689960240675931818730076077165696460027491847845392837 5977395610105436229722833079671242759581913381790783409 6214082773026094598302411681339242540210247908295842719 2272091231049877774360082282040479398238357631732443171 9483156971330010828525340178091758465229417473591973493 7221873348650377566376945451734805841274192964806237884 7469600323632964560718750085619940062901963618143276961 0791010248477449948177473036975189922813557693575014468 4547038179643560419274820296641148426475538846160928431 7366732609511714145514664208775937211606640057131871831 9403782493035660264211455546550963815617175988326306606 3541502910121381757407054603475894377765734334744331361 4570695499585520681596871920795526467023503228932588692 6552115837404571767926978698309365844160521753983979691 4164692130528871247348215268404863354416036667164545205 7287892065390396896570098833039278228312463988322593681 8488973007620295019139221746963919008129822447578103017 8407124137118133347420691538063731963420372270013531282 3156128209273078733360657318822433035267753616851440128 4814216046927928006261490423726475295528980672386898011 2463526170892236094195142983185054938776422055983978423 5496068384308044463091873898281103232617494249024592968 7054290959893277188672788181490220518594249649786437220 1915084587252415137733086590163437389903690961839418466 0480476412857748573396024328884856159481653913099507843 2615276124274373041981321913109713823323536521962565656 8413210099779346586712530980916312369454565524086709902 5795737378690735707957623330415204577601513883455847419 6237479266731639431708110461614928063588389189301292776 5043664289222295248659619647425015639365130455542218413 6981155056022645692242688442709219082491387974604688426 2153522223215969529720460035628448018051430923514649064 8315581470733739099094033063516284763645243070399022890 6910322690633577603648605519409027826803159378088265928 3867885892833398144312107432421057444077972553048758075 4382718089738160582946051048302938386321120440632379853 1018120096800478401312104193172311588019894128999509449 0518235202855017478454727620598636970700962150536736780 0710401866180814138596278076915303308597359792227429779 6806443236893084382221616134450290924444241342868204598 9239144100586494855598206028492271624778702699558974228 1427014367258362020191046924111432481136567823885316616 7823059101302957723739494218220628532292532966281056278 9429374661505175320710232540395606954202499821431539771 3255432975868552527248013252592049623639186428240229505 6529171734982073877274864534744992666383346808047284310 2113780927195036693983708889807928735328153398474260645 0074080844329450210486602352792585313312965313224536877 3308954167066148363110682779419010528654438552547588213 8943087838755469743892676454966213807228842572393450520 8345421566445773935903272319758171765916091499223005364 7772838127334166622533841472242629942411924622400978544 7297982912784403926399816969824983199881028202402018949 6060671263656610074693970892064689403357049238092701070 5105350938561179427302169798825354162801527272038979683 5160423690238188359887210402920190710560875100167903711 1105179391713754662368383254144717859386530297056462626 0948159605973111282072557182811133246076104217747759645 4839111797136188734748786825398458668974921061770350321 7366706570821698555986605315272702364292962106033276295 1293492175214297488361749897305387297952317713765169565 6076009410257209652641367228047189019484536577305232471 8457685643453133418091260257540139039411638861092776307 3561477104298203714855880998828077011820768860435818055 5697428951349392085027036099852913656672420004093406815 6266480004775036926701006718756549830267840394977902849 8408041128649042737318787323574923351577792665464058755 2701973317415255343693433358781774394766769865341090342 4182885600468244271735589195629962507979082737456067765 3849024226242434139444105147668328626098116986962995732 9189480313093836578772030544063568880873921733643168563 0197495882407785656469110058448506322174856027869870825 4492343500946242878114247925570928758816037133370498944 4793554135786176777425930035019948788189354645706998980 2388428594340235293957359036387799554858018444355982316 9084248835355006567840024862288539779059190210100832664 3914042378583471415392112521196644127196798500140377737 8161139546945562639343963722916983970344316180226380185 3507727479038358387760381375783864701213631520655028504 3820926854716048049446724877051115295639919846196607048 0199092254387591936048994177642432378782451275097624575 2855490091949663430056325042158247850394386565734703026 5069800272249653816227554125812383002246685055927019280 9527663208055323913607488598549525769899507927614076643 4576464290971818152704084341168648751952915242506986869 7209121972727641663998948035293815572061036528542998042 2793399098463092628786791888447458228183849154137902575 7617305573721909891733580870609521181391392283701733047 6881808509917109050444013024907362722374529981247942216 5881185896380881296789286027173502479061364226666970965 5633060101790505226554257504425919798843096292810306578 1734716370568213331695467538525704127557040755862586832 4966666399960771750714245424347638073499350925572652501 9287640864927618497173045897625148716488591598951255375 2282229553578092755157717734942544940646365328643887343 3421753070279721078884393578408051947775698254173932129 2803528190432830422660811527761503372809322221614627280 2255172759402589140495678040276685368356006483751211956 5560379290890174970568828924953768000551170445147090402 7647709526612617891164352708494766333633037504762668181 3493831684698386036717861807570903840999441668188850885 7156733750859452381605828850594971914115773519469163826 6329100093631969376262656339971438859083062405002210685 6248393754516645389779526455014543848991742196831219314 0137299511841009750979419923746884095425013212364767075 3289568716490593510289684443170331513881484844754291156 5514954932398604734701430994530959296573299640696179056 5718915571395922522237799661633492924092690021217235135 4308093758013216123137754512348729033561460914816427581 0499520023608713598549648012759693337261148782204827141 6542861097287385314981069732753696855913268893124658863 9737786052796473145774438703755129143836310148088010255 4975018505634383742326494288403807981432555780016392499 2969085284589836391329251793706254015022668173596465759 8594163322441515757367266219230425695566601862213826190 8801925812037238815460077600385904490388617664212001571 2766244087630529283978600293770835310900439186588120008 7431950741028998065659379888701230973100697017955799260 4473869636116078651598376486501679432859334319628128655 5160845291905914267792049399041189678877878667430392997 5761676465546813424735632581831341226626900374833698503 1872001174603213572511554875102276922014334441704147593 6503892095454997699002142804930356954589200600890881228 9808480549761464239812417065357454304376304063168249955 4358976779787290679404769481126790951355743782017524164 6753461329758000981295779099727071190393638094497139562 9625872682383589471854165638473292427586950984276737772 1923321752765396866061772823715965708211303558103638151 8279132569446119309158813353194273406654288407415997081 9492402918388497625748315339375254667365082843965540113 8966301676390463017835475369478652393655479832094346814 7633789840657847245614207599449897741287517449458145346 5738378997960255958626928073950269927756990776084920221 5589743467392637791753036664387053071485251947022095708 9282863695049358558489320909558686670233457554319254514 4251812880078499151418500330138018283582919167951015135 0632589157356879487674191838233061591376859223498332250 8319995527848625505908486745504695160242052152523566763 8266643206244011346246184835538231919030789790489156492 8816756949512976060226185159575090914427722463313568357 2235099411255280916228242406941132232568995320003903020 2196968217386130987969800721311638620390327297191995557 7059189465177709310867334359701908675463750777494181642 1366245871228362571309690425221424092741444428629467641 1115733390260689928399591420734459182101298789382713047 5037383316679578727390062834881721234327931679007801792 7782057627942474196395117775094573952744389586335334736 7966070550527012142544299479080491346447357381092368930 7860356623664611507441594192307991226358053752635962493 5883885499453578608882349064790166624557209478823103870 0999172108651627001741277647893143063607031726839611668 1796735997405243721801206234819404677351511011501357530 3935536135039838765404636303172924040044393454222886650 4375595216796385599047414810736635762226932664330642246 6225136196475599479394475167428303938849538786086663136 5660876086740168682542438595093098390095082474146115182 7971514792538782363231160391015979083705326761335653050 1089255973694782566935222898154208014466204855019765323 2102181616621953034657184128801650264483177753037857572 1075721672703735192224031414870533281255602523790965285 5171060447447911806731970710020686033490952336928994351 7346016999107184507049095286957774131794120530566393158 2598080094541594568474016733761993444644185952484585780 6791846718267214579330271628648423325497020868147406915 8570524830142625134913013179318973838245254931717540343 5106305944151858517993322891846398568766128678082982141 1290668500392562077476960056653243485162514854282704856 1423339710633961326931405248211840228020876493282460070 7929518671187707464164573645634222261847181242843835488 2660565417559049879536936295956649725411837193356979846 9939982669708232831209910934125599480819873220386864574 9761500731501308035940504067340560123257097874696291882 9946496700955322993288831623762277023446084161786295841 8100330595177229060066089581303058313139558858804827622 5962517551839426498063120045127181001922219497057669748 8445965926929976916207972664234143396980960850145452991 1686784527877225801508574285976431805040716225494651215 2689507976140983569243094174676545181719566747204449842 8603269680371841082593827335584974386855805135952284552 8759636138602758981945310017076089442733247468724295891 1647821885362098458294683030407511008305466766121316949 4465638662336973149053630487890788328740420726733833969 2583482813533324626119663972767295769874440365471360016 5916747714238618199164530627228981557735662292266108971 7797715008346279464409360584315732063783476195170000165 8106021009287840443568206520194527028568264322176071358 1601752221973467223327780274398943597115597803812762780 6526046703857508556025560810516667781838263691621120275 9547635750927356103375651797699465779495961144911621311 6791600460723425681348221091747041610254084248399240423 5096219691263681209164349037926693492225463510174034101 5465437528316207061053908212266935397141446701638713391 9572456201351392040509186147323218293619518912364549208 8239049722488287914257299133977822247818652101339141437 1601077808100071612966209368046726337703019405918478585 9655730889364507857936000878628686633807976368902807806 1985701002322447725140393303221195720569671864238802321 8633477611259943548649924474751661178360316695263754160 4360063566323871059279357921756871199982281111089142464 6101546553565962127042099944031975873515343983331956098 9417309386547454651409993893976935539224586430358876231 5761562586158746287281878133711235134587883785580421697 7643985259927890499624290653889621582122218978878116258 3829659073632484969779876120071306818833725190037037740 3487225042973496099347660728486400016319929606695437071 4271183192140992442394695825665420541914512045536142364 8841481602605377486614986411028375951629099962209123298 1921678339239642561390727753657077363937251198229736967 8692468915137165264869759651344357671228268583753144012 6280418404622869358897358246373787848447481641210733816 7587759228223079154982210804795904348319338763433073399 4992519424337213632119153658108725527549390349701179531 0565274368888944085474666472727078090980804699730940520 2816129582446065629165507696802356145139785999535614491 8568579496089902281540993189622735210747582448567245261 9510048267256152701723009343943029068805301926455353042 9770999782891887127297756731225080121569089892104620610 3032654195355883084346331184232432667935024698940574739 1049323557387286249786807514404987381434351183852558258 5965084861976534830516557746535484925184706235846361128 9612310634756134878291962080802902154188956716954705784 1263606512805097004486533945692126761074648902182601513 6002176404207593430425154960471216560638269072668810603 2814204741220088866734941517997246444314878523028195667 7300924345252780354723713324981121114475271960517285263 9093240007410085041013534953404377507086826929095896450 5677769755051816997654774249074987137689708054222310307 3699862144213444970480833388629036192462099417006595275 5234994560840888352771199512564117887487755426906953789 0166583717050597606881779084911618570218746070392004112 1012738663425845845123645938488104904988917124685739269 6221806481134103477999102853345043363529355994699910797 4838607309383222418565543650497649458385709575475892418 1079549377643168962607343645891301527446565211457861415 5770992104933437132765485502078197577561301902631627312 4397224267414660169404353621126647620668955718147149979 1222039059360453171295309555401228551081121210265729697 5654697231782827535893252633833111069657658155611735948 6795475942419029558201244575090753733704603536226154971 0395443112933407783239085701809046135796288485527163402 6996506312919099426969596622558949797562872128775719854 2419673475301587463470733050737845796145354542520644230 8782408414080784627967368738878895852044709279081010712 1198779872783592423393355755619371324997959387609841477 9898213818265034322401306385745448854935897070486251427 8724296521006566497870701568388386453995903650801711143 6410426627869672414199832654733411128487933093439580866 7890754340702026793784774345535265665129290134337234628 9780107820115522188723937312016093709704068632553677092 6191900398941884114592615370116668658956367315052216330 4107798488677211494160046621106586052485041079547948381 4251404996368249707396894144246667174873674631685170456 3577542423105150580986476464173910628745990473792488810 7274308142629524890931985495762898324171908961998384100 1815466443780823753328402254416041489599319087300847247 2855748818376975818953479390880198458062894211236113335 4632540040466535717316673238652078450308016619577080902 7132411891654620198070895546091872385437261138749662997 6665825231471481880032379500380667011859894219599482184 0489226045885487688802337594014215791542952871235682271 9394165950006243911835934267816404835416238496792420808 7709963757338733972713857005101721639010281400619964029 5555510920514823727888939586225063582005762355860460670 0333545148883088032069907961231844923797333900331150588 2948380206876710240916485958888394432465634466757463358 4953224141651880328254882089918241029406831822065117122 1056358109508052676082430037550648338281503658350774394 0163080243748097984829566487277021341700558911396621800 9352304353954888255902667090006571188533595233013070087 6190428286557679076216907339408560706158893619301348780 2595249967031591436244219977851983004379844414548655165 9082820414113937673181040877195965789360890060092985718 7848245431621802453861168378585862345107828491821691458 6433097247677113149590308273461852478922159576361761941 5803413031319184160775944101215743941774531300010795056 4422525109306737523223688543242791213530557592621003112 2118620382975027538178425417311733755171196816524092843 6766301402843312361032923452318918370223034445497414188 6397398650837286068616943625131655980642940415960955828 1527947448940796006704015606635423305660888224109246225 5818735880428279346966420627411245975215220276131826209 6736092737034186306804296209480151901121564632335461994 9604974083444354531421150067268251668779506672541821696 4868333082337244585492412921673190981802291517170276395 3907659608450159458745976073782236371820491172490303721 7284752147681893828285852418664014070914099177883713956 9216170769790100601923052662978421951009921840123220629 1400604821781949015619479026466313128750290832444837155 4662484940386152485353273663548381024000726950375367248 1333156495813195298329582489456994701540983863588375105 2744503875423741635053454843905912980101603370240650914 1965440640893099287456350361224915848602375132873373130 6177764383349114167974279563535826432656509343897438769 7125404890995439761030944701223017049596779161345460240 9207214946497104487480382550964755792337840850157046965 4092609937529297506575632445478640178182086899760355012 0460528987523722840965641540104304874662760719959290035 1813908226465627800691749938188975755041245526281187695 3735750525012728015922292778267737194613719216516400180 7111032606654657645725683990411126551032698984776200494 5257320763366118794668546807565557788161683365059804799 7528938859344621827274827697573534811670385110008812060 0268451219316134987292279735435145251620662644675504351 3009958875998659114434873302760578327386061081960325678 3353625213985372146327137143733668525942897840927984778 7866474664495788358966808204514776727190703126288077107 7178087594465928794910582812751317845119390219204362173 9992710417481747355300551496807137461376682610245822978 8902686407062087169184080590668402107117975507316360971 2321042997983319216599464118767390473835823972710206691 3868675822234076837140251287860243360137545695612101211 1866856952757609838762420131806009730015109487704186475 0146034719095600164459132581601108870034240951086006596 6824661861370034045403056501560321089611195643279401133 2320624412968527189733900293043875268264132523728118187 3418377266831707982236681984925517311140484292263600497 2983664647174703203589251119031455263782036974827376444 7465796347034362774521095560749209997068596631083188119 7052675407608418520990745264126830901434767342985506555 5504958367106871903849244388501716241895924159706438955 1791976124801051183266210839518091919316864715007622854 9154633210029492313843480405709777013982744519348392219 7130608237016546337256801393503481012122660511497687829 4628586232064347412112626633527821577473245248312413542 8660441401919056371445619336167340996637827149600978057 6875416953445440599479396181489149477288393444938623785 4457107150266682904961403798499699799041773145349852052 5154680296797462648196687022861642312147762924124296583 1276366150132159956875563032138349578504195023669392820 4408381491115068656842809603044852969738253800241726769 8709458055882387667508804699912381136464981780323271388 6275399981430647461240477541717786963338613965617885964 8317563519023653894286098798132431059641075020220490603 9359870915954779421380986417913250939151430229182359194 5291150294344931341236215198182158312032029486003940276 6901266322070662570651654600527475224010199238734690299 7506116316619281850976779226093100513544564936116459656 6028491128455262247857268747061159462603273049260387319 0984272702230227936371756711926858364718578151551335203 4020094255732570241356749792983260661689237477237909231 5644836993982219062239598351292774874049218848651486180 0676468364747663490435468522704418150329473466880598025 9970451471908672697542090927146372479398724290800146596 0306126644166022286040507213318150829460988850709805662 2798154998927924314053239903486173808021493341026331550 5110372233887514816204398816296144993711841473065439725 6358037320605374193767157215516252026287912434751769566 2745040518338716088598437046467204976925718626306817461 1117896507127338941343126400421900228426884632219249602 6992853768096158931948902304258339012860852902135855253 5228729369277257311248398058709622089306846646263634164 7431789867000474061566857637857107584274947429648579667 6254876979594106944926811657656925791063739128091743329 3427660082347445122646817244791345411283289744575514650 7869565899052824665349909387151111696795153643282615119 8278986688971093101695910417845024882873523192384486242 2636297349757684392822631120200047132187201701783710975 7566855371393824758533811898056805524561758925329012410 4460613862625297201449551884592486107615753201952379210 6931822465517728586422660477869383984421519139188494771 2040124803222614617113859479756568591174574724441827556 4366755031861737105312840615915488212497193717302126743 9200820411175498546836398413567746088381673386741710047 0330451223726996329675335035568374255932788505284843970 9953415176590329384028506921996426091089906842903712845 2934549490793498403703950159436563446313995129824581333 5313896483039546853777423867582387995950731279166633912 1357622930082381374995088042414367706341186794579020222 5251977023599544884292304632875492349672208730074226185 3262394415846865082615318656057785769972925335180744046 3828973043612131248741664955773205830319852649228400338 2122961982940003572188960922276076892173732137561281714 0127894768086018461734761335830477995555701108465899184 6526471602906243268230972137919999502600200767792842812 8010218904655036864494068516374694740097967052287174665 3346534766832852993058391752919256842294613330335029926 6147490355309970592944301756633438343223044154343703476 4664049273950265810912648824151780638495584732129259848 6391433780405356376028060686127816888921524835645436191 6584590511206537019448479242546205587901558333354325586 5910183915327556343253047913740702466588858551732641557 8510827116214091911502018761617581702513117007944140863 4863148319055296155411318677747603095539999860807938437 4976227303703716974916229200218300013533918129991829604 0235929481622403757349964789815652622682469224661822660 0334656315544406919091944613359229476476175309840144569 6494985417874172123136077955700462315757407016476128273 4096389797697740198761601941576015291091092531227618383 4786795185241937060797916559070575151805129542831018535 9173186365292029130842057807392675741156313456410600481 4859065977727755892339730476017611861094666839383170513 6767659806086454653275384417193324821035003461438700642 5749998217425218212189204246983459694601714541080967173 5478479028964900570936956585073602799626696168464311182 3719819499540175555079372487801969337650451347412370232 7858171705272875406768086778657331919180654146507023469 3041076026043807649839841877624335388381358183139633229 7830451927354200012443477014391410202805835137615248683 4654009224148555589073720292194609496783093804725225427 1539715644613932071756205105747947382556303404499840905 5189312252581517064469135994549410789766052839379950219 1260261204772051458836877277420393934927466174231696612 7244888142028639142022781241935332974216945094679545206 7395697738280628009153419557209296208702178162359573153 9858049405991309645978436746168803327624713133218716363 9467180936674734403357555262197725484420249996339317486 1668116858002416101935718158763913937159153107634250433 8406774911006239888597954611355539755839653053924251133 8515197295715072567194931591445438867480941270092974257 7221170197678077755411531464441588881354640461003436754 6339543813657379417552022983704633781240452763115958787 4291541420416206624891261623850077703928634847262333435 0644174622655488896432896084716921233108446333350533714 7173330331901721153077481815975318740320652065466630383 4024724044364192958515662077201957319351948859162981533 0055105279952540010923346567985970645405142910657105043 0262847937593593880541200846812071657259589682779436299 3111922904628749893381516161241807541838876597271700031 9388966533656527359657047298370555651002680279238516795 0336520665309178435468005322211811784568324368004432665 9025462859459910385475796520912343895032510595830284514 5019453098923277198489280787845546749643627564616966261 8364866620367155784981383986825287619563857360852041933 2025764108658530820783460937354267441745879179816509776 0674803423587943788166111998959566679446483821547715844 5223575130963086132598323044566468192097250293449035786 5898888405205528878640659389827094109866215273716175244 9269126472228562674431790670660513250331457206783440463 7951426017333495920626461812732873779400130153571573662 3761268528321103911201661948115587795504039408651223604 1949757935718979740811556373467207427424157737740444109 1238485558451967364835048886830993138982344212485495620 2339198190060354898518044067135803314087241326581558085 6335529235650556243406221738635871005910916669020110600 8519210620615217298898708361337945882584198929728135937 8463864081462097321574887645854545290564856934762540928 9910669192256024642545291001498200945147538869058507821 5749901642383258266123330308423601713313301974026436592 8105169746006112974134995436114150778901552316163627582 1160734521938551112723008960033993710873634008474458582 8116929172840147159292712719738225355396398764592473836 9326112803742994013875808176175069360473808825916076549 9660285494158397942913044178937413498128512994331756758 2440767341769510242443311732080541981225031554764825787 0165086576670230978527121343260960828280847222735516127 9802179432486389890602925191544808852944924913238575321 4896412844565058336515343983943537063223690868184748916 3408293026856719785796604160121522883409864495030061363 7984752788790195341774348444672748004363482761808233991 6100874051122351659677445178308192167027512514354946996 6872668737082784919199168202590371147765982606846429716 8288715196482705657937945663048499534258282710020287457 5142531348788698880801239182527547486293592025797500281 8219751009946291783785110346671609157650768942405764348 8232454106255171455768523557408154552326601776743209479 0156452054668753256510525147976320111226602675248332139 5508993126832634930136851924284030942602387905323204787 6793848815781799120758839989511824201625492439937529250 2926833808912965124723281499026982302378886144353189879 9215072001787269476593216105185240507686364891235175167 1937073774216243588562940623594770431200526606256976250 9684217812114888298800266160440592223293316241761229087 4337902228780456170135772375061952160342686280629053786 4968871393385712562416964079324475831369885918272999275 7829492957513048250436660285323714020549644733807382457 7555825709270075915358213622487873951980644753650922833 8732197378945098948812224316665010698739616672989920964 4205968175696192318398661917934084742578681546159414589 3864060229613295003812003838976745020863385578266798810 6569036999081567827785163782934599361943366980652979221 5221536662888399402680386218387841389549979200722893711 6950775706172400234487289868380888946932582186337823435 6912074028956871885668709606127386219349873263224096065 9606991760200545360381658966021438717712875530983709902 0713308471230391797557448381005068328095118932927219123 1654940906640214568359874463216265575739792837308702860 6129397723683858149199392584157425491463351548204141285 0525611641438473862157948502590959169401670192222715205 1592446384786736844034101976022548505859620374520210340 1958672160817127019264607046079599287131210748035118825 0682335304496981265520956708088454194102253519913136835 2911597222819779651917510914125749066752719879928439903 7274106458867169811835091012056834981767731009548469910 0664217037510129640279526680792620134649082657083731273 0887703498538168830180415910735087802789781444525165407 7081274884737965503318298936026105151709009201102220710 0166947994860649884160992557782103329254222023824316169 3794552445077116612781957202899490592371787630713791620 7732805190043595063027837205242860716863197568319944953 5965461758237933195492218355714063821726217011899062436 3016468349879943067324897484029900626756368663934498668 7029574632955927635822741739047673664683270987254008256 5827407937301342125015787224693593360232027880213344754 7116925472442788234788572020478481096682495732594650693 8183932899440856293295484523469547324707209576815500031 3628681830587359766552445629233370980039202446539708198 0880975167759000829452339338253873797516636684848199061 9171892305302932752820522887389977798577574644330667384 2846683423819777822394151522436389874249517010656678530 2676664370854624061450751098238265082329219231169465936 0552162437012743002394924600084644191371345373908817105 4329719962592178595836890022753546934419927056354499446 4648463569211473954542342093035095619125962942760332314 0283815641958123992168435705926115521864367293908114049 8842995401350304582616685615119192470424806777874883871 3189871896738261924739749089221696564899815767170428901 7449666205968008681990919566483987127996000606600983366 5085013172670506678073810536253324043615610980110847675 5494877494236585163719465279328497990577018451049091701 5335686136324438948796590343675903495600216642655815244 4392827872271735945948307893872024847342032229005213360 6846053129294097497598893201349050155466399788069991700 8737158891759567768947270618115030196472891325767848161 9091938845977305288817391379634191013912282881868957666 9158175066401906642575911857638875482934362992117191271 0549773853730155778381018844418606578305924104527243196 6922764394688190230293660368939291435279006783454920522 8896117886051875408310491808917759260962571182883270864 3634672781816274725571485025357509356019445337057042972 7931651832436970736387485609272821695707559352179828293 1763040398854389505725017946553411966438406118328171225 8058093138653669016323415504235539488039771007125070410 5678774162025859908400717682098941448674622992276289202 5508580816217315083897553884053494279190567344876604830 9707910866592252931017597478538255714719464529629087845 1956517409594789439633768568878413363340735390727437663 7220528022445916053457375406618371695805242171800321860 2285837532259788835018804231788756894023197519743744461 3352597457897400554662442432497593440495376268236401505 7347269539801101002565825131195753891584938212512967996 7725362127646076391067226918441110591666718231748120661 9477228053502579386189871073293114319621955835900757325 4549265440534485876237997048696398212906230465260237154 5697463982185040240616064721224738628536914542275828158 9303257867192003815231307030123145001620383558559708463 6288728568661829588038151412597924271222800658072175375 9956097530281681324319088267581121397864589779915670771 2334130061405072073787477542271334777231879138778060411 6028338928073229462986109438994804268776309041382820082 4932764378445694666855969135097280929656029683784248319 0637664897589402297476523373707075902957322967641074447 7902854220571083318641606283483284039376713381480941530 8100383634620986740923141625772592601642413107683838536 0967743938964538812198718470878357602846575850066264301 3183563775983439423256319567388921786474251153914648306 1056176185226614849862117352993003941962679783511543247 1979210099902359950101850452263362136629541758790411552 9116300595092988709372051119953209519197611911117856568 5631458237425273363487442621789437342555944388272109955 2583440480781533630123181725047611209858621391195038127 6857684222706022880857922802278992701354502689828981286 7084694808586907736873104882413520925337799281517828072 2473043295605706622345618996569294079904301031800558838 5154956003710153628833932963083886118375725134429296237 4362569028623990818089667478407215416482153646698525111 8356093769538838247792682054035562293103398234617217749 9287611431071126186981767165101021328174843226860492899 9621374426489178747080052177899145979368325769082544704 9955736546073833295445503760545561693846299352695559825 4814369522745135159635012844381657623878219028344778419 4348491675433220898865725107216380125745592050062613832 3533310017463563269678829979522312213359229559877714784 2562152819660095824803979607418806864814622218467350238 4649962094829002372167471513017616183486648569009580445 2712924136107744855016454016588210094695318516709496532 0283685563439427552586762309399026264688025210023483988 1081031395915672216752103640311682769802044708468275102 1600765291285961812328923919989837615465401528847640238 9564008009111707771686632584715188865213418100963097892 4681427776744424909848194620720991186061783788272560602 7748920250775654960922415372184898191399949304356168693 6215964291771095256950970699006323100610856485554482317 6816949189203353825938397977955201780600261504538466022 3480584280668080054097272424887098899181403017210837408 5197168446555068686682595762131761853474144377640981168 9746202037121131861503180534816370992805100579393958183 9605381572799053173564620472564675646573375232496044286 6627542283341194771011586148225132905747233696454593507 7863028139703502693355867202542065320191136456842785222 7113049930847401550832055345022071115182925037824584151 5954238572909205590931555270937157304365071391970662707 2083660506535925780753879966242782962602719086367858420 3426179427292783872074227039258647899698885201728543732 9638914179856495498712313174210781117458478347148101130 2200669188117139063322377463914427871350133910136146547 5823547313216387797859422925909287326603980617051451051 8935261384635649007582348632915202586551031103413814049 1015735161788607576439646188341017565444148747743969587 1259318206839292181168088355971272265371195267463913547 2889090102527777429906681680053198706232475569631647941 9943187728998958907371744791382210691683031443021088327 1873693722363715982485112777376585439522066498763027698 1234613453697621047397548443980664968551500182428724139 6293002078423904077017175308740062110388698127516133110 7671042265609534206562796480309195917122225686050866069 7491958719528511720186301457223111255958058030059590451 7801620915600339271581356193961524505829409423830675223 1048760275683319313953706159405690082546716340768851873 8062028393764941416952247897644827415924393890738587033 6831106474829591656363194075978797738936856825365656798 1194055582946890756209748639705158628061604955380199298 7901072698852640686948961003323272842034061884542128979 4321886897072738273627785013727011496387088466407860794 2655552555485664825367262388553019570089909441814119681 9278225214743673023757726479063021362700929435193537520 2448246504450281774735303130558784042890529565361669557 5746030446840020130258347285787860347964296622856338390 9385040595996338205201313459775949549591528249136758265 5773708630985343103165699186477493523558769856167640256 9436794965082659516493618563906776134086344949610923085 2815957594732446929978437875069577965234066270348934399 2200393314202215964047530798772485471928990319033113606 7538740992626587614582952454629627447825306071370861009 3256561091062901593703234578465109425415658486336759717 1410368246906821364595022593823586898034205214584241562 1097712594198860517418460981052180233091349159305532364 0211801353993827390760960188127085700221614994202352285 3011978515148254092669518565676534104044454854881776606 2915333423935588304097708038262943189443850770239040847 5017104093236868309790449784932389215598500214358700771 3428715847006930247167663122853028391120296158483322876 2187312702544027509886977752418671972580398456783452867 2337262681942591376892237327986963699571947508280574929 9080160929638564887577436681305993300301065165671686433 1160038178433180947698249242660826392564722108563028212 2858435912911420360327206018252323794629310925410251245 4170051664917496978501765868001286325445737872529326712 7745162433436012734039785930222159961775173614866679396 7656332219514934298376790374930825170161852849338344242 5041832303026410055781883185442893640874032039660088923 4387100234092685238849673228445668736570423431566989381 1311708549805563342411090390294020698788366865009641636 9170528156585835647747550488319116484306459899663270339 8001097062714315487174370481121700620918608416245963219 6275818916875947150823636892761717485163145845180705435 6379707232789574505387584471007564558747372456716260758 7558263162416383017589481237273465832842643349842119906 7903327699506187886673063449032827837648590916868065398 4403931713825696659592365734822356876095046002069573673 6953943537344892878945414299449242296541992068707171799 0820275112322883020637409332430828407680236599622307450 7239548291325100146231522838566996364648161993061080350 1193409855128773081595450154979098326100700084351632209 1409713166839050930777067825793848915921320992865980751 6647762740421022870695803169101976906658492941163014490 4175524152840798558419204594222472240857954524899661499 6312956745993178744978341350197476002485583093556978815 3697313632144525114082928418128045024919929598456172978 8649836529671737406535027575784653418707842130980573575 8509870892321833860276680968786744587673937042506105294 5593448000033794844118691034384898199272178004569840882 5618002774024697155696345353705817713249665431707954879 5257766421120685694340740736941652110453017077751449502 9664201508567341856133087936907990859888819541774261880 3144141748693529301286286876979634971644124217738001969 0974862799608946093642530679104174593571283190402983113 1550593038611206192754003474299601297698456728568007574 7868256852655888055044650282472340621226723098765095246 7955511675760755189736710818664873391355547303871771482 5992498209065563624636888744281635475973802009270337279 7235756205852019488731175736415208568879983962553950672 0457656370866786849616739928990516639547348064688416321 6126962321404300430349787937658955255912612733494431374 9318755851522035048877154206128323215542501036958420117 7706058113108574067217688447392412151890674297679952843 4604620851042298929559015388617177785962596590245374799 6448057375425903395571736901793975160019987583699094035 3460200600611457081297272864924415558859750242749010199 7527856958345334494325002578020434444086828907507743961 7367055383761578786385387000953573335902594668119751237 3898387266536879554300184150448072052764944570257994686 8034994929416867471047452363136504711526982781055205996 2650022454407342871399194980253833385058853936499417336 3696431899803695321146317461717020388070866349064786340 4224584691355904242451402814259720943368039404264695762 2035197605253746691968646840574852273222141126346820073 2680991283596804337124898651248471333865999581557036241 2843119237138052069855463052239628600169326092476187523 2125700995941645450175979130483158522690092440553118658 1531978459314051354967975019715913056364079678742743886 9743181215963320242453695090810854010748674532233669488 7417447584560189776395844902174934597104770315419794721 7559031048955150713033750922642894743661501146171128540 4898362878232177554033558151308900860023111908928317197 9461527339639814755795610481654721822820928241262244086 6173161182953146270119621366199594108793583564320932964 1893562895075218341609495628660547608202339439036938294 4107069073784215937110084355080993495125848055614260279 4888117357782314109215630977556334356892809062401470430 4068096745414285001053129110144071931810600556195293759 9440981612645437443677397892845582361680657305686818893 2905552483777388697883384821269003385525577296329485036 2572416179456068806250567439834358406885865279847132056 8203326801584011861225371072994592972198314039824954643 0136414120937944647846329673080412403157916714681071721 5465797595084379065463926894416436702026717333321428687 2793000675256808959472460540077392143662377470366937064 7989280683436306662357354918836306740896905345419625492 1859594829635299144250681242195784939762493626997668432 0117178309478976453428215921105441925395673890680258742 9523470246253627205862445299161425787499201547834925160 4342385349243843410303807273770776570147437343580798451 1214989021387726113074931251848497128991745909500393219 0625680772393254545546917673500211427825159153713922475 2151026195751812555899192237756055625186257778715204024 2356430080154406473786864717745485337568513303957730505 5429841027452084882456380181174324411508866694172029225 1387140525933292189039302348495217837323533446532626937 7747325041092055082762701360107626880573492834106150143 2117912584109328122674911529496919441405798335403820079 4920527262073123858332785887564779056721104165441661470 7612883610006243841305310501400810107987555773152250424 6358724208134651707819681326647305265266870097539010235 4840054319103030585050732848566621892307361016097987301 0960457878627259697182149777459319121724208552038322309 7743733627260091079170854159065400695404757694645269352 7389589089465660935532169427129426114018933681755821233 6609288093686836108412959313689766825463416180797337993 1143491994506197674140383673959104332508378960976546321 6344296844750471808775387966011594691058469856934631546 7151967310540189434725327351012330555664924462530897985 5259889634444538294144883825709671236053389198293136490 3499133212284219660873657571369432863633838749656941544 7710706138034367393954329945548894604432862117042281029 7576490108461303625809885204445652889253865618355437466 9050757948211069811160943622727817194688442239013643555 8225224330140937115484011366213884108247980900542972492 8690877078639433835697580891344855483753767771965895936 5875154327502949340116362862841933060481710939239987919 0088420348729434372149461239701703430337079169831624576 6050613624590549183588052452030731298424258801870960784 9181635833763214177655264846608626744947775131163374609 8532615677168216013147819044560577089203080185215408812 6888224610854206843331279758480921954444388966711314446 1789314741293665128198790259329194565273687344836398893 3899843612116806898657975674885165488863376900353752919 8775769308105735517395144379527270380044704900728573092 5262631673099074000684904599758787132093533481479980729 7803068592527492154032508062062967936802909636571196554 5474983265755760946724722924089206137105621700979339927 9320665670945892120839049846047586480114455232781360281 4534457954387336599185402955060100187896258232064467145 0963980891996756614659823701412873664688038594032665222 4087508860528841067197999140854487007293022017220260304 7863807108861726314153139237489947781917810407754525553 6936054590363781619286394200226696480397586822634537581 2853550796206064636202276341001562539119946325786788360 8702524372526283033010210448943262262753220736676529109 1628199888719161678669769861721068950090236405929175721 8594584763068921247043650275363283506500433461831897030 5082839153585060525172234422933189629437257761631522268 7395005813591563799500907045720072609689883738753698242 6218631495121398835716735638806300562903254751451996618 1726778207896272799165637748029910225094724409419801468 6901886252851004233665906643076501671002367873518980417 5086476038055608827119847886391169660571257581116143322 0316239861953996081064489115129903832189244967115181985 7985027704469785184162807329531875221707375427807836745 0606084368877693049830230414364689139837008269396406069 4562881641695291665443739084757281969614641195715806636 8813124848782960051923653816696914413164378212808037745 8223191425066537273186601585557631000545881914608634151 2013406605686183053991092842220972227727666420070998758 2315907629439129515634967208380989724723042038732783508 6014741160482852042007439596077939676657454574157343814 3762929561095311584820920001996834922274622233203492297 8797720932593734589318530363220021852332922660432632777 3869929525440037460654804476294982724042291465600529045 9866149053053303411842327747134752876324177468600510351 9680259504893354161773876502389319108406652138046674665 2964357719605228927287905823336267171801047870741509786 5327441555228155097901531432569914109132995250276991641 2184798903534173418028880785943704747003746871669807291 3698781051913482317431997181756973247169341124042193238 3237581583407505032512102423272159997622559536081716396 5955459215200626349383277938717450987669553428787897746 6443638551706502650448577147587895166390526126187671738 7540459387759244936972468702219846805151918260343414635 1533751735439834658403665007800825133761958111253960595 8941718804721787463604668507755956087664614979975907257 2546693095018122660597563383204512084638644649947755674 7110488258186245181148216024173113511553376394180161986 0829325848285029721564124935435493701472218371490931352 7465161404229884034725873584804710030497103678619969039 6640031890270141021874714397393047966712714696745248582 1961590443588575047471161083558276186011598867992523277 6700779134880627067843058230376844322408372855777585082 1627326777552157538549313918894433113709718797654930990 6304370838121079727316041468874104427329403072777436378 2884423977594872346291732896432364895042303033952547723 2852922518209786329412792277610699764839644615498030391 0368747636700744207201348680420978344656707808500851248 9260912708157237896817953897147166531635417927413249374 5551049067708830538291046609861801335492736471578823175 1702295292557476729438071843235282789387873058507172169 8784087093608489127582967318450352330091008245008946000 1683728969855347815677089860663702437991818712713748359 4244296364320947275727110418044334601305107022177824729 1988409544429155924729679314766416864679909456377046036 9988700796128573467050871763579926726419077586482979580 1509614971798643932311870590230974516834357125233587442 5716502513078384396781248954102878996867215558351818219 7672923726750882719132592890457053921699623157341359810 1626063438419741115955987121948557079154040991260843153 4494729361825971466635209403043017943612630797077809538 7707949828645366676326353342206894534303062697485729601 8808465649020974995525667340133802823078862980681870520 5412520401199904304289199124015463064896075523480019294 5487528805570650554523548791789559874402509130074164191 8093997294682210357018981186767215490449502844625996837 6782516887270792953349935513985117238049116955666124418 8049351821195423145457932954973290115497632797004257252 9288516760556706957888189166689264962782660684281788855 1356822010598648644268973104042064203886202141593133433 5650607977648372861174785410131819538820963263739781867 5015670201035161382762235549907816708176258006326519090 7230973113261264539480612746157639746972903819915758063 0745875385173348334686076088964622701214040165795597908 1551364317926971432781160003950929530530156640538544014 4681956741689143950050601298995325206242564025699973540 5633568511706263129378820965576305578326756161629221703 9451858995939277954633373520501688984643648882073146139 9285601576461906088270052183882944905283501856406504336 4175350139349857051006350044232775532805166325015553600 1685586063216180167882288985927773980708234430121876498 2988219507648793745273249775716467943768259786538077709 0931582686989321856754102218113706628915050719169240557 1751537297985467954771694404608728583402007168255878503 5025806898027943094618467258018625571769991436669256776 6247888256367102390508929757982489522270941846744341466 4411911976248630886752269173795608464341636763558830851 2954865371125074490373228827199257271519966000216669389 5605038279519066233710710296452611253548201808162340593 1612383383278721545090905442719803200644225323600124989 3448436367593719142322778515962657684525307584855373583 0841651524777849983556099679145290553712899338041735803 3223313804348260191619102805347598662385415120389560611 3270055649668928131675551297996763366535540470907939888 6689530685781017330266056885368956021180772162258921919 9243117304892522497125531228211758822528265092358229122 5204138370082863879599408753314229202553788319259017888 1759789430772711316048915678508678373881223628875585526 6118657336744602261173633288022556206861495846722660537 7935752555836093409891638296365998007307845001369945882 1205197427166295188936366178872451938798839149850746367 0116146235590918089146487824769832377597870963455931545 7068005528207062946431076384817183641242844883222416345 3064177764928060031678970019137344145995290818130082735 7120244541781460612372671440187538225274535151552424500 7907975368799187115671028453031873265631128191873581420 5042307746297225403696352335748306562048561086409342738 3318334634327351271592642393900491279730288837834637442 3604644196581584384053191082903232393915006370525377701 0659429219076639318081087876557596907078407317323973235 5063441358556746002928122819448262638691858136721604139 5463318790725616930815409969437600214768482366689595833 8644584339139734195773954458947379964993965019731801875 8215438818580492440153865707188767878906058943439705724 3968067662330777502154247770823779044126904120760661717 5145832906568124019088806520592144597223687602261730245 5546374056207480813993774670094125222153273448841706368 1524435825611869662613638340292866449700660379967501793 7631676391806943767843386214908962356182010564061401237 7885098835667084731143716888913942684794853876466509841 1719543370289215848350725860197651524604154356067627464 1178103795805511058527509424472965571294588954450204682 2567201062098620677182166748688559677813336730489413888 3039656612191893305871404778455132876728030143220992705 2902106177139212773759052612468035783233612231672451314 3018328278987695299046550698848503343483983359922741648 1068335963179705040480171635758116961108988752650503945 5450818904578203339888055273361740589066076256788760234 4899655818219507130679827984374701471305670367804002790 8882626096875179843306216168364975773394896181344188241 6886502289967808162797562569227498087402088768810359436 9299203957265613050681288387614411959186240022364452480 0394799942440582531726824651352094895966587269366348840 1509928375984646475342403056155906510544916912421860787 8117680038993076090690483506727951214030034045948829208 4535672716329501200711214683765449414070692596214332856 7874574683801853930454624313698559873264207073373620952 6825330022465956542110218831635555322102232583541986992 6664913531929631878234901491587001477499219108946501280 1726186584241199577478446380888179235896723654961582275 3535499698413029394932056796213757769896654209615618393 5754851061018736631402673250619956581438409588435459271 0427524744855320153629002887902736371511709761157510447 4448575002325858148560788985128350955612212441353238781 6233318165611929257620999185168792428624230801705860076 5585346450992122213862919320062916671040534441325309940 5031484201600328999231910328401724803603264117395877373 6439315805475634461166744219590534169466563680049974608 9176326163936997268005671191900811164600029600999062976 6649508010850800515867038581971813055231732463017352876 9303497898533046076126706915198052104187921693861999113 1368284102584387483086310227556652408281412368889519506 2447293752240366903159218186432340269192932376887151770 8076749523898992149245741762991858043348629606089363110 6258100141380630601231494362793068733268768771474454961 1824196603717301173226721154889414471580764346364476457 5907033408588793793885511751946742353404539412252406457 0712144659046656734809242615388417502636499676403979640 3950645360330584671065916086949364276706384187525076396 8961560317311929268633832386744633518113308307439130354 3372279071410307952822716588411034443485788218090802820 8295544281220038019526602186359524610566606314957612702 5158230333522494707890466105078851861326007087053125210 0924188140333110980343254472187535643394322040465954026 9285044885564614251052654795847216630572994563578827156 0772802148217504478700112477936570705673098921138721930 5929058086497839863194346632579224283402027520796201076 6746046940717056095351333399376074927130117650602222407 8447808214938396398812005477893800566578035990431148710 1637277035214494728448065980210246296286374329333750053 4210984024858609771594603462650708927576848032018361905 4988522892809537682131515043558251720372860169596095876 4251395013822098404961222624228173404340280893997262257 7393303661029868199221337757916373560345378075501813255 9615693550103283299423849974751524338100115195012131780 5013879646562849154332489194337183269470192681676759606 1591878897636526032086512658522642452411995901898187884 5082876944376766318492238487992413740076722940680731052 8039535402366035209984205504305921203882755655930480839 1165973062450177252527879079885468508425855517383838338 5199434428891591225364411866964417124240013588796072191 0613494230833029789663443088271107467000523629974326102 3180271422662226187505725439690773814742635221552448324 0080437569669907102947264051780301516189102680092635876 9818418013034526647105519950731606432675504048745317728 1647974984931681635188811325461499640318314012084999975 4505654405665114835838717438107104444681995736346286893 0027137176430696041478322732756789030508095769143478308 6703540161620281849114412320084399928213181848433228813 4255124888668654485270842304284009883138554901003794026 4844762363637536465110550081029406609915248147926317308 7744064207095391999167556393167624758908322427072948295 4432815122952903164750609810715170949321661681302220084 8999073351928484090014332369886937917599779238728056448 5863635604716964436602044525970486822151441978159123227 4757877216398657527609840899889373777508937404065845611 5404534488982635679449628642247071613265874995955834400 8024494005256475311275829458245552383399388616021670954 0903950962298436975360579443816778281566351717190156086 7850102297106693787721490988919368454386725973007974938 1103429453581189213029104857204996735622116733366350076 4326274058829544861575696143204789633059172525002965595 4680487653626281549757676580277875590236787348162504245 3157027418353906499723714308623953642833379852588093656 3580878758721141673582000237858579171465416121120260342 7255738422155180158746305776779395293678912532977700508 2262500819374164511416847373657252267778908745799682373 4527732736062994642924169967155086229280608031678771501 9020416166302049350758837769066186746162964701677056344 1830896762661887440329705177881452434012512226794104121 7761721828885081597216420838479333398295669940349593790 7282033978008796049701378070294014570618322752960348530 2837192226100593956449912415092778754613668231461289469 9816725882471189854476146641359747240400116726464033832 9990401502635271218579913818751838215422530479921538890 2846165379294723637963334793127084664272273704354107685 3791213190343311924506345207673334380916812903926710929 8757177148028222733070858590225913929052589740024375710 2169955326576133351851876638602761997003980523930527428 9337090169102367520745177016964047237538638287654319043 0290357981930446828632045430189142160750516996685123364 4518831394315814046520685035597675284062096864840014632 9880263832549562721325827573448535583000222551331859622 8864977249448196664152819040702879710950567775583836470 7508929280129921465508984652700726965716889740132432879 5719821723119028109909224942106911519427044773587520266 0217787299739380432917832163467212887284336979031693485 9245577217598633216922910131299649345656945683126728480 9584292509355156153586820337367220136128517195799179067 8887948977874155795078582804005198795143793102409735137 5424452291066587300786546251418820808073071926898391350 4925377543744202657016514854903903784915335783523919509 1842294100795817946261304621688184412174680622072287104 6251493876491783338925853594154399135800585902429854085 5725044894291031130668410610525215294364058942822561951 5090298853496701185208964643320418793215333668475009093 7947458624405009441979525930580847057304417142280778565 7037127947580934562908770479883469716932355169605915512 9039465464919469769565801044772122115297178854242063014 4935999036470488168696394545987395664956844680082797406 4859397628886154206344959520477876479602222481404518711 2205762128289512096424262439769107779187598915091696748 8496901404178146248821899204721539789701004100445191637 4635484937776724048963056176085749019066419920856498824 4166592591364114979721105709200483463562191125920531594 9520772857285350227717869113431709507474177404611259771 0544066392888757183933236000244502603875999517421359497 9764940400041440939868093193286423323138073107260523470 2226995502975336413333363768383076991222391147770558599 7784287425696452597304589798916184400911875473810469804 3805595170062963032943375011243769165920722953015125432 1394054433778916278191406215516820884736345341979998879 5161172610284106323369853456622714089825020691286704441 1690258204796576506806083389354490862114387382565994643 4978803232721758292694516998631267358751095484558784631 4075971720196243370852199677928830820417083628218867104 2940242600584400437735875331070418881422192092460714913 3502963690584664488320319474101734611287867351794220941 4546604185340301551815562321431657473326661079898031090 6817008268873210193645956178585173450547285898007872872 1154172567402441979028843225315410192140135091238671110 3232137314594051156147067212895932638196758037690723130 3216158247304070138858933463663359767715470701977324954 8814517149561588915972704031644349512185974704146717150 9731132947384808502107073004895212374842154038998185951 3224901441857291935709437524159215545692963115014493847 0339489307624355383423543950785791770587588732868726361 3772313179576318811917493997364582955995596168471447844 1518985430774145594300916272777064006784526222188606338 1067248472690244026426741339072193530058424406225946425 3948368565478450534349052967430589748649564389293525069 6872825573073886534797956973796373941631251221135723661 2420140264683198752349137532591965158061938726661939160 5104935926527132169220962246396992453394941681487697594 5022756931601737297825225932113922797264469907870797211 2927010072893164141328975540511298607130045424497219982 5592301733559399196662588628489028016102977414728147217 9960743046863683943583762096637059217800358151699129476 7315483262434722529800380095958755554513635248529233660 3666133452157849202685061519492034529021461785142032423 3104228486352089687974218454003873494172832011762737822 6479639784677713658735111930207072225600375074940781039 4633895199845441663143229731608084404982813543030383363 1635314540529914831642560125106820856569001603029729165 8467891832210586994891004078010769247782572806721865866 4493575923770660199972606595255433273364250389479833660 1431993073084809345161508804807646366675290866716936206 2492873981488799043653338716396911672736970273126537428 4086097348697293255278854199301904168428232139585796602 4873754065439260849531863413469468678923583360680339445 5761856487011325964277558202631925680997158944893454073 5451669323844921499118554933828244577076688230525469796 1282244041599668923715929509392373211954789450740806774 4489003806244345752246115557238942268385930515277549765 4543180834902387291984674869316260887179215124829247615 8935141491415890423510507353496796948749186334430479362 5203651055672156988823952034980523015312238521251326166 4494737046124818609901439565463727101755621611221104722 4792650608818792187856456477020191870817409827426388517 8517823195293419048193157156404001782600804746415453642 5857968822131471202195068707370393121533322394296471014 3388176399181150742155542260482199024500820520315515880 3107676568812198575038451204473602796923884894398504077 6693919191780385131179046372645787280056649950159576253 0276734247490355778730320694669762067937109531408787466 0907190900547871502275738615622840311999793601481740181 4072685593464247081865137267612797342776412408940702412 2505759128332044876750838248233549006224319625729282648 0566009677509285325730388834182425044101944383749082928 9077044151815134327901263186270934410280583331971839380 8451124787757790528799614248096853758097666763701569484 3487431747574899146388916335043383627398851102955909972 6899559047151129179455591269835942930673857430486989898 5594432619896425343492171171761949868813811537360119252 8376348122187771094392593220573709562698164645264593052 5413081768047684917996709459097562709945746416687312998 5177713155886207655433151026302360849223532018400246442 6949822200938856198141742352942110120448887865176204772 3100723557737117569645402677378698782932384884658685482 4307251322459971819517637820651677017349639072911973231 5211045083889636900343634564977138841805680298414053230 9783687878873323574584371677859623193118212996544264227 4603311656218995807385709140748170907770720601258255372 5598818255400017096790909741338551791505034624136279629 4337527980392121612449422857348055409299617422186755267 0663871540197164959258041982845727233943587273849129806 2505229908230414417964201863239335975640856264721140987 1027568423284710544204769273722795869343255162372870613 0624894831768300595031627353927222155596037191260927056 3209001688446422399745990762836038614515601146790867195 2274422534153735630436368076582092944816815756244075835 4209445041481836940072478719937160807471437048052724122 7205762001482655673842585276152042257561677566344890835 5159040347559705527811498513025087412165561605854272923 0289933165473549907915612178664717813433928249941590501 4092363201698408680599677236463118003230917231449065960 1839443357324679947213636671430933226872592276995978663 4219848604764038331215159824633481575389136213747050626 7760949391565434449665030715756019052561493434123986500 8633497687725820142616035876421886575309174051824174917 8412153032223830041880663938545588917876200687881404876 6927605976263885084187671723906882151375344690742052796 8759386296574986544177629425187030091149613528443892051 4500715511087309466495949907089979305234012957349386688 1785927244230815215906606499607550272376081272387058512 1372745528886177354454495938515895687751951802687798564 8252026624094448618828672705420747504353679984584680211 8161245119179164083882209778864182756810585076775657286 4848283603702493287158198060435558799803757574763317200 0054495984987251668856570630335287606809308159018141059 3721378560788103151292531750411050960975165425371030855 1748548992807927921650826702477524637499837850472341148 7224038878779685621658918415735659396870303193507502981 3828952996830357304306071207546629980584795107732290419 1430681628702950900718814134214582841561163276458979779 4318524467033357220151830080677300984342814598555943657 3897199032628610071674691150902659464279237556249374235 1217445080312134998741021050402625411576311412306403373 8402302484473936132777143177832648722787200003132437991 1584541073200832547176553357788419738811198783081161282 5334350013791097326458045675356269284834551025317569761 3783144368252477854306937063143255096407622494270969727 6210616798163074586477313621029169131901935053917363387 7209593077288021138495225308523356420091475821132150814 1634559373276638164620996415041814279261478485611225096 9744180739940121864957617087742985390839419901188858773 3637311313017101357779033475620443952626076779765685385 0415178002862202601739831535789490454442716570559649205 2223188354474283111934696037119412186093964743696835216 3008411309212213761236193155509118775346445604293737921 5166896202425471680377818274638590796820735640934299433 4271792080288752211254331790114149116004796389603318772 2047145519259305894869335049922335765207063933665786108 0859200577595735770605634693457603884910805066955160938 1069436621287588273316132286483143147176721157046192356 1465003774053872176274111366017823585584517310029820778 9993646817768759805771969044293265641492888950616174327 3954534823316663997917484984027478354053591200222609439 9053120707660196672743214667313250599196153749191206109 2648781953777906142535189223466139609531960625261784257 1586992437826609161717464971634720477389613148671942948 2490291989419167583088892339731174155541726809475331027 3779799709817565045054736022767862106975404505926143883 7781516179253790106064022916738026962573434304645300421 1042527662303055207247573930679272639371318872288012695 8554904248663228307022774015552803422055731726091592927 5132872044337772363815466022426272279552426404790691285 3466474395670390153666448251186234027804025378088666113 5356644106913769723882365405370572032648513307118001886 2177768059795321806543675321022250428000439940618518128 8953614073372395066311517070005713863153021329368553801 8489869696302851089301202179506470724877503209994836756 8717247002905581456984051446746945071887173763680287347 3556196853175307566120156930570344309876149723068952866 4441564074834588089865256616643797202895868442203921819 4317151275641117761475637140593686400010358802638912596 9238170622763716762874806283816022759410511462692288809 1294330277664959472497384473093376327460037108435907859 9766718005586870287301832296672925665119592610059415810 0365089290626039997891076469310195227174464519944361699 9155564156412151087143820808868075229785081480228623413 5318439205666397115246089048131844519231492910632815402 7922489378228251545768271624596117639566886461742395371 5865744626643996155478905163732521825783332535644589892 9059519260586597986713448274478262666789841919627360593 5202214966815704365569041670825752744588175728116095614 8185722436954647505083028443075317077923557132934876117 8390813029105991835522622374686711575705937749093797579 3819524733163226623598269569980473433440261687965475130 4293461624266134607473252695703114881469691642933690719 4815454817908292910720694297318759719731015426199335646 1532836182287015155903310706146530421700668825337970132 3449506071416835268609881312272205409030946646066185857 9999141539781448477415640822589035406449064635106154337 1940040138616035071455973601427862345148657347962179784 6757021898995133336443819291905300857739950452349349571 8968461271137688957597933234953320895381453984677028512 4109139999624094286153561549520156418899621259300512644 2096865972528994184350366818804807529105972336008365482 3570191986855092603500487657378829516292374183271323676 8658494640005967095067783453610036744259491885819559592 6902512393110725951212115633824158960673748007183246877 8413078096938241482915189560427550175420651744208813401 4543607071355602676349959757596004103616096121377362182 0223563980101455924936015689714897933365854991863497304 1034950079055097103732948921976405886995320189664933508 2043100488523059429848680178555656453897152963868713982 3938927886283130538898704416338748532366550562543023828 6131768314743993446156093107653849475846489316215158358 8989339195673294433479039090964500201525452974223609334 8737748570906018648070516991257559332518203044120573389 1169249497937444418172101800486952748158248607577122172 4138298525297670352688504213303463703205901112769270842 3122473740399034467618957001025917858966147045611886905 5431800013574114545384809162384560193982145769801540367 4473093324214164727555219087739691741737350641459518460 7851240181377454588376298517906609425179969503658723513 2911540694118558004057561078043579191051543895293017860 7056885781172174213915509532072119708984152215425316479 1930461604981176009994043413190991189215513651226115501 8131107351940674896418609402848692830550221199243438663 0966122998376165898127473066900407133131532581930320281 4967455702892711980502308342949072461054910957995507893 6602634698465662818805549010438789895744093141529641433 7769026050643640983268217633628709882627239743023005506 3851675289226483750950886137219833353460698489068556859 0244467888633643960437818236493160750697952536617770448 0786285210468209326826682897220715910980081977801926495 2538304724636079589391737003693289663580220506598028533 8702996809222867542712913386999402663357736086375404720 2114992733399559638671394141599506355503816227131799287 6143298924595866321022805072720176632829028139513624639 2598794084119774242147849748879285348132922617580429695 3605684964163335883612464776047176630339853772671737323 2324351929797334237646067007259056978477822590102247186 1849551087004140155276349224305850649791746999412247016 6700310104432762653099301528420684246859523591053096968 1058431185510376080853681033317095349081348831311722359 3774387414621839265017156090327940281899356126944963967 1433207829047319166667808518255197717288006277354539915 9278903401078628896366115708075792637125157532125643458 7976758227986056217853904634438782602247698316447309116 7731376986543944139748134480038182981037549505885398354 2914632275329122606239178293199621398691881771111842441 9627718789923057350447245775383119433851793221285766035 2121687790114047765897677843569635136532915149309638039 1047545011699675878027999795538955855005904553329793563 7026407703334811205596791096608804654458199117569673353 8179402029774208446714055476253800166579619571991262008 0781668202885915862485723615599401625547770791411160067 6407826080771078947343728991156761306850732249631591231 6341975884627647288192023676271637519476695332542049089 1610249164837334965917270800147115271012908902961211040 4724620656228209632836266708889728464849194505485241475 5813392377362692127662809010703960329946262725094714117 6912142913353975130151431774671685840290596862221708011 1036660714630206206422073967367402754445111531868035737 1197061263214355234685554438245653255194962230924422262 7616181076353271218486711038748633241670789046885223329 2111150197900987237667401554791675344748589116281268686 7360422299435607682697833173517639411375681873118531093 9147331613471464295748025886612098433336264478923277992 1718938110490257508983329575231138511638411810192449913 2930087784725362736588016792732391195667737734602923116 7147252754387732395409644074174493088103356901689944732 6506293568124074685916892546509211091423164339664349653 5539990522603047114871175019510860362143788792840744982 5270332425169177953432393380537534154286334492005727579 6819187421842721885884666266028133915912265087032955629 7431210060847646238240612020974088585109713450244534562 6967484521749379519983660135959959804421055339305799463 5412156592603739545481307090026816164735807530907005794 6985951218576692820433593133365802104393580161079082794 2664487820352801574984777718753666388687146928492233597 9702018592163752637064707239232807117749755236536241706 2631546327005902663040247398045335302040939313049739713 0791718151488632385160351409187151727259632060397751818 9877379429833548962149298830651687972617323342951860291 9791235420914661761858081206578509755405181262454785358 7142349872282450762802185554164393735572873413177079533 1826410695802318126782729262172479047867331323026028790 1476485433580999324437234918849958599486258306760001220 4733634466868003021774428308956732120657310909298521268 5308293535203316260961238719270474910316941151648388474 7974567712343355744298126844614327533710603770238115873 0688628896939413236300606050428996520045106037486769613 6491725117214171045397236983765748250928625319917610379 6050507004745275198706924383079720813365107458086253398 7045295036577394794375194325536600142105564641482243606 1646770791716585117656108592356346094854976447796211655 1131870096990291407315148390390899181591857833265027795 3957841825197056152467518107456330457082959442889150666 7159297604128033547451551004399493399113574003681082145 2010037166333769521213375323959064451506523337907475042 8578159695275696181784704238178420315992417112157281753 1382552899083172227080319334018499746246615068641371786 7935948059327285196433573688027414315869007652087234546 6373639831869120209656207541348874115504351794570520219 2086628621570465012959513127937440724676204192266556744 5333444729681714873544938733848016654282642378338483175 6543833361744087321879219971430971939075615289979919334 8168456648698943157601438028626335331361857237931672366 0636754943800525296713997403509940712193373758571204555 9496028444564046130603362226362162934122457615116541938 7916848132809624695244456954621250879118935398322196378 9994987057551748771886105104525870912001550271811121400 8330339459997728658704523419166730406855700471728611726 3358849682710717450035389033631066658091122161122795352 0597356315423878627922117400279299276602723091008788964 4867197751064485285423676068067832870271602149122089073 8359867916779079846546847654432886332754592689976471361 1821919363719709430918976095893307419509153578998159456 2681740310911862136112387032663287459251238017221859237 5964203971780119733013545486303115628764539733301035351 9936890891716582118447202539404709317833060123964167270 9312163693791933239184259773052761479229302123013163652 9561376233305284546377449667838557241630555328610532755 2078438940442472330870014940075648539493897085636662472 3511554968426370742241985340721884331711808624785109999 8176232258058120204907270236751559960385584667283973473 2595961271044969489969280704087235561355018834860982733 4494211927951159638914217013371362540595915840065763710 3362185943540907214950797192642474168788661350962013130 3193981656443184231910367414205125568633280985520770932 3995574220458372892438309481108423300876415366308472416 8976375194193998480863927695317901643727802977688806162 4908419337641036450961260406512736947334321364751668674 5418754235332490452514001261991025504942206089908653489 1218519778520803538297935164736163639485284975628497148 8562703642543761525303485679142181383415467656303629359 4327156888851139645341755011355523422660951773817818038 9386443090830539927386531988392370825144349766957951254 0664055821324953476082446423795952046740371691040228650 6016440118821281688727839234273692926062064096409195961 4590431451723416161791510706177671741511297009743626357 1691798097913107607554440072748231658536391707691259190 0555112850732808167705134749074145011950248108427677735 7730810360845003755565026865827089490664096114629969042 9226983808434968138914924798862248716712812408926279700 6509374129142801201881922065421593897363381932259127071 3038489421629319110049071492253628218620356176446854469 9594307641907271338781826338479026905141348852408834159 7040931667176458485165390460010963472932317024526860807 8649180077024542605338592009166331507927787324832590160 4421715668749405791518967711591318927501780445182499374 3874329932914355437468094683402608346425268170735136026 7844117117547680302578284327412712955509267108574023047 4696002644571189301805811218925757250024179106647302011 2946937549533383927107678381585580887567061329996499158 9394990408749778235503921051363016467163408622693653940 3456769518652775268560312868088156891699160460136793560 0028878486501738703611861366168233700637624901718703548 3916530088806575237376799068155478888938646233804336788 1447386263697514446353315136450336525098779541309399414 6760112222850127827345575515956198448726728886216911391 2786444182650107159343331816055288098093137576021954484 2366891814048761296983574036801175518913300572269947591 9228724396947107244977040473296751338485372898919851448 7912693399562727628630157178270573552384501936652886942 5030157128864909899305589774514806497400710813760206766 0610028335398320724359456720594945121684402530561416115 0472376796871252693156319309816082329795042589816674800 8781526486773641449356958428795387951111209004138824350 6999888209156555403289250228805141696787929926626862224 6705254906674953625013269700318245101140735192981527091 1682876316152545336231324226804522288961497091739711353 5255440123608618815454147085320467229946939071488188603 3268282617228269647851698409755613280910904929942058902 0997586802701182971438113061665016560694050941744708413 6593172946036832314886783783401584666526277938110347185 6527342901126469689951352204381388359254084508757429340 4830480525702636746819999711139249943082380948147319257 6011528538247357208314910527160816992228141867532991179 5524477487920246982478357701790581768433766677768902177 6490621936995896546765996942872180109781369213674462209 7478300409271819051376356123254861272145222616805180293 2568183109314139665924531034423688433970673528726638300 0454195146442303262301907189759856124702358650054207598 2524898199075031653803249502601693723058314817314752430 4359424989148791890628026340912272673533448537779853276 8897047616726158528835140603525270885199292171330705785 7638749393745559400967615375217782801162690377265289896 2034412615988106321682532064438164061291711721200955674 7383916722296235557461243901559905448832262644162568712 6870485003449211415757614315487883822624493825719072052 8224356540306686433949527866391978261966212889029317080 9150693354760936306950387796483806500970877125842074421 1499716985561589989747876513750578536272453652178066289 7775073271570349854774716789029566639583511119977254308 8210830083871970300163603754823203181103451963419971957 0801626375425606969661834362972690706622306143131863618 1161133168418495161296479946354081551662886453122010561 7962381014438462014132524685102641379341166216666044355 5433967260839002933424985605923047725430160485968987816 1532425234889479927499568040575087859615846563996882770 5058248080375262444099228426558107196531396214742222341 5350770031361866522902424242733975223220119730089596891 0498540544742769756380596262269087884764367655193756819 5199630442280902471965977981411229976113099668948406547 0304306161542840528984605556105277431670945479765425699 9443256151512704117768402472629905184687393844031749092 2778671374650487756540035261823361358220969159516531003 0299470261213798326995515479430045282504041161789922994 7911176412173992693774165820202835024261155795357710192 8695026460543592411800668078233417498334223525119403957 8690357868099795735556646348184109235356638053216250587 3396127301651792091526963077416035393436148765086569589 4416687593102819722708421300606989032768124813643408829 1450693535007842690028338969289003676630651962125691137 0825149526413073002057234260061434794784184662076337424 7401965234906393029662233773082064022870408809540394489 2602375593027578381867271119555903626438180369441026989 5609970224026851892905705634115763456634535309178364491 2706551465214527451609570926960198193514825042308309332 4020856938232573732465561978380507982367839148964413212 1190325383719305126121435120543467213802491720844572406 7560783891183614420617219609324188787153906531193456242 3143050595975813896800145932726803699031531485898178421 8414086270354132340571406372423344162305201146005372433 5454408580478491527383560537008329841944194087857728942 8942989055641118489012798817424271309417325022464998977 6184995844482431963338771360641700505758811206260189035 4612585934515456181756840973147338420149518937581589960 1208752575627603329500301183188095642910867929936491408 7426322667213868491522412990329146293202682373490956625 7903206428045338516755725663359643282983690679715448949 1441442844573661312147165257729283228387225191227818503 3318457537523118138891046873011202533293433033228176744 4790920665632501883887499178312452779568780325185708787 7108213218175422991370299903463408243198220018181430169 5015867564772318455173516019353974118068162554986334692 9742793638368312286209015008476329602715420554092347219 7748755577372771253584379299733675504135390096260754601 7704783200920900004370304772062396931123619969230694519 2122807512806261090339608085511993936257664560584547489 2984566105164377632302047629334883313664553345734804735 7156744499773471782198157392629435661485332563525738007 5373424585696273226443292539121854835008471872615376119 3599211755449468751722095340217149673323008543031277343 0084421703922356580523746997811952384744493338373857748 5114274622522039346757212327850661052691327977306346288 7372622241958467166720221516808291000526702236415126522 7407760046197949668504424149290330375261532475565300931 5314557741560785488843720415714060087651280761331140002 1517609289824898629450626479863972781208733447929847854 5315123293340514068472557469284862631503547709257191442 0142218588780257279128331177982212336807793116875865477 7139994623954398600178217140445115877933764582521759199 1088192383005166331028283723613412721407224623795391293 3883641879315532993289487987486153861391523074689174100 6626186077722679134871363221475165685084419917806948619 5460193408937081923214192638277533759194570326450236304 3475687173452958399553670973947311374513943328197791122 2269397254591249383798231266070963822259670190083814532 8629046106065868563209780150854223348481105906173852298 6205281789604950073257042722202039361363824795831035432 5985507262140340985962778601721689559875030328828176804 0946852093886403363652364944285765333810979533420258752 3066099473777917483409964056208373304316767108759298266 6684354670095997048589537484151152214502249945441528386 5780292853017658562910138814417266938379020705003419101 2138679134635465228748140715338202901919235146721268382 7510001739480517922357591031062941178267158381863781954 6488431229736302075907294961313226423551084910264998474 1887018127403987203067935831231548287878038686720763454 9849519911344509912442473105052272527668320660348538056 7348512636931946652992516290262646589416341396091509721 8723640275500269701088386832494142125712048869645658296 3616098653685988378839028020706070296399620892916924201 1756462921271784144386609444841530713275382741805124756 0470084561419607860495448592558130716152717681871096104 1702864624451063869927990313298023938322923078600246111 2125625374929920696236055497397793370905509150615995807 4626476930706146547336572953880108465930773709264393270 9617335897987551332985173533580576198203756071739649512 1026056824215353943220657878065433368166837918392543102 9629978625583138150842902346041464285063318207802667408 5750429654935395449486518527564708814351323195973497899 1714151693732568833893316283389645184887032263989305568 9451839191243082932515654023675385004309455227522986219 3634999307995606896844661874598947488234136640851885321 9367311437589463565702142223037174148120127262829105733 1857839227334795260680041312240444469069570034326579109 5617342284655138302877708170928004370327526445576200902 9489870172647182289327617882346799595389668011402866870 5263367060063042612994608494995638275599060264777652197 0253758306411814612875438760985782899634221059502253415 0439826096187609835216523165433169772144125177003803902 1598137974891320292927755438711703391163224807524657249 7296231247650935179435674838114315286413330290891237771 4661246904486455116492679934634155621188228175642302405 1694895444281683141404904380578860590107370067182984993 6504074947027855738627203271084260273269569006412015558 0946913710129842552905449576450645756003740314945879082 1054735591136399067278064814591917064338706971477366524 7784433863025569838810258987930950197131284070891871969 6749394002657194057221592958688345786698103181835949381 0271931161525153017409040319451723832245963305267862642 1000745736336797264614352971498884605529190782295721345 6926463834792175940578051303673488795449473344645606796 6769127826799049420036288069900260352216652526648809722 4672121294616782282247427178341053585849093818084382076 9671226221556492524464101160066383911818308730856354226 7215017218891349111443407423167201858015440968394172184 5529247030666331743969920320999137230793920870633268149 5027024183632373935575659483558643427585271530364753467 4601181623121808611137993248354514822898630625369332793 7473726404693126737565340199730090761426212286501158568 9448208037142836120485831617475039077128760465033612361 3522431214204911409620458582922554357490090271711431005 6202779664273282036840883514218997367661285154174170155 0559669295433553384988687023249020610644580716922863343 3918553944346597418310331545329102591303606462266687977 9455734904546748823275317375995937232273103710445211331 1533828930424773972419572744011654184843155648940489213 5805570855762755849553488919138564379163834240893960220 9788019587504761416457873384344319808735157516674968200 3791537961029734944321094760732700463633436612590711792 6038296577650489833996820052846423420685449469930387124 9646642485811604420004666933985741685551729836982926358 4910447179338446832504338447175872526993668623375707985 8637995117647437877422102959326217388171799211256496076 6549050364753011284605971998642239727843391967774038958 2319175573259941937900854928259806607678949854843333553 3052044297814686422621546390705667804793891317765192204 9935761663882196322357224138758048818728755477834305533 7141624291591814407249101833736072586131305858393796369 1373160504638653787616199765683527896039165412211971231 6370646384350875058804657553196720080481063208311821537 9561380098353559526093637000645317080644202888377266908 2680094247506157736530695369994647344426417990880723658 5691623899636517578076237318613662803000677595254569830 3593502093103401066548823876059063096671525803190270180 5651077417965996417788950664060278847170680779275557035 1022237147306795006509607538053426398202615407127213785 6032274328861680241733894597905050321379748466149030953 0174023009549575261795889698360970314291408480458384201 7705933308727898829210653986085497841770226800199431723 1256072796693509378461673808145347108132937634521964744 1631933117869064998248237276162056150244439447232337910 6960839688560326743659447613243668623910583435263725870 2655272723546810973613675379988543402247829732195864738 4707984985141728538675277923065840917432060501099102238 9298189386457216041689492340208559404805979888719907538 9944836245759181795872647854824368717842805118165701035 9994896167564581441177435999415574156405419809407770607 8181787327808839235166527298117294704518248948869402539 7849704040125785017085252294800326448553982933954102504 9341054446143561304537123696168220242708754680322577722 4676453869069173584632909965978927085724136068529472284 1899888111976949257775673473149204541882499353860754485 3832734931602494458301840052011005971211224881899260140 9033905843014105055980718844415476335609338929558270335 6383918920724411566241363467937554167389089309186860803 1263789230912916607550098980840430877173868768493062385 3335091504106000383060163948853687921061238941057439403 4606240163718548425217716754516397600255050226439611525 9942943086934986907462978375997016129503084380366066005 8922658529305637886695846678487572600253291839307185472 6101201435318123008262824539075652638481662843067124140 9153532301737357772231705454533185733039863611629092807 9651400076258029586832521130356252134998540067832905798 1002626637678051720624754016353702521682187355287204019 9635961887360693473067284096081288649892281654521852408 3282791281849386363527220300859827544599898999583511157 4368787888127048557173814857403078036294204859420644334 1579016938395968153358527750878157439719243227798831706 0546340053309696115995437320394129955177197409249372819 3869104247191680745755805413172816833655379652759510402 5829376600693794847630502436866930874986129115155790299 0891475114714361655097781089168915938904322861163098089 6160154365423970713173398762556138393349278906057471453 8169156926488201510262147218325034091656245429353117328 3968374175550697887724604398556261085337374028770997288 0476114915778576510475290891138178065469222072171325415 9467978055595740544953255877928432324750482025729610721 1930542720344543111901843265159983295119242549956886629 2451206155443548518778433760228457318552553020385780679 9642333473943283255079768143174935290365355235708336227 2954029760362245967870224679610872900653691581103297724 1127196871846317120153108720228291216785136832868288998 4100630830596997329512401834379280807586687788984960437 7275402758952292936685392267513992823716159644737329827 0175090837568027446669159111149779944667113569108892437 9199309424721308073081984262593144347965790856700825628 8588361144633070690191063606859951853870417106238568043 2411229940699769765217189489934971880450386432175982864 3313402327317350344875527937834864131041994965955257706 6904567184355021562018967279397342682162568608592248811 3166647341429891013875712757048305145943663609924661062 7201124409872399971042075654391506863102013575984601467 3026511990342986506396760006966879582828924339782590587 4856782626926330346837233212406615776029515653722610682 2903836613368341504999895934280932018654247036073590765 6081621959975934382017246180769581783472212715039912393 7330805981643494623136717495999946304211763818147830191 0213344735692656258805710164468798455661720375874281490 9984339304652393122000356442486502802002210387238150855 4360806108595381742785324654979231101510181266741384662 9462674003407290924306775649178579342775165295098460009 8628219865193501486314131133823408186418101959888722959 3585603437224236723960151462789656548533533174007419842 4260136066735529840754402573177714954021927548762566366 3209795134838923239847309342827299390954922628685258280 3762571040814041407092153377982471219334648252071838785 3744500723852593605676595762204021945192479291241307585 4648591812784555951253394853773274395465325201686225053 7285001304537240004647444790745978251029444790475972689 9493753746928089331155435505142051612363683441007349842 9947070865348728261682611949954445988885035960791436711 1963913932091120095413351288550899249339285379476656164 1592545275885347906803485930421014317785771172451137418 4624321553372240565412149423223467341003286409237227571 4731703809305846661141052866534929215704384371938758254 8918498944658974892112398043559253649190865890669173908 0886750091323305426654820771573640252081624830165898730 3608659808379615767364117736273466976156665392134829345 6423991292807859979878815204292215190914169078549736187 2516930999913227000674997233515576579514366474702374876 6149644049261348608299760978362604927823173889497922468 5209775995080498826972392495765987223064695118767799160 5495672699690851525822652952273858854393021734274755743 9187441137663399412859483123438484881279457601367100667 6165974395896325545306708168429451211409122120091086669 8998915001020556924848523722554213107166139198282765742 9818829175183372084175238696768280591023151992531280144 5377221647436825950860888636443467208040799574561042901 0196560880839309828716061604912163604586908622289737564 5574135743071591089367242331664477332829682418831492171 6494972514011949369056709529615270432919617564101018514 0596083954221011253004320324477290450956867286869283797 8994453347325407832005428354880451308874136319369558168 2874607904656694590040744288418738123256769967164692679 9869558860520806372983832112386246812028817043481558140 6294988306263459334499888403865260573742230738578664000 2377415312885909455125753539336940869444293940752218284 7100107766580951275670201477540829825943655390077790618 0300371040301910921852932847824116551890922870290124041 6004521493170935775360816342085655233201443845388958342 2068417138823995322706356387242611330217236088753196924 8201179065222750848154653606346843208352519510833216068 4317334365846805913015740878701822959876582283002042528 3556693204501981988171458261171598400011723232484622368 0233784983905719584208339418833025000410026003788342211 4836730547496096779242970449998379947904405434971089626 5896766913002849909603860630462400933379790920357551625 5166640057112187717239030015039609540518458169993864304 4980401039916128659347449558276066834824890933733862926 6989646970531741560892296662428914381927372356726030305 0110341597015039075941159915617925116562289244176755772 0263927108978526059947131533570045904830124535860224570 7716058212332185295875822030519372890200177343206194287 3421475237886083007029979653155681030112879925893918338 7796470067520270368877240584066436919090287438763388209 7145801017495101346458402812780113168139897806509007407 6746422096389980453326207651496082597745227584239041345 0268461861681457953371759462268303063666145365992028030 0843252851498178817712725738675355028513383679230567432 4368696202727569049569472142242467988436041192263169155 6788276484222391196274036714598974144543180061688629337 6356239752548161092018062894420650865088651743884451744 0293615708910665305181913440835241738539089529473312690 9002288147617359240547275574100872211860248070655273478 5464670810033252880494872818846476645138719484647002739 8366396786911087224906894452544993013613598230210096649 6626582497907417933026044796164678961217630473547094105 9054767787436276981114648195946765395331326021604518805 6852012381853835993525090558673048169589393126688887107 2451637580786918529804644375984939014986408867291215615 1469350544680039277537716280028444617088728346133201602 7846935141710371898135928565444047388935336434225299535 6306714864357582266150708472242121395749058812364726080 7956653918210780697591919627299613768250527190168013501 8259365039043148923742221829972943591050476651019843549 6771583639035605090274409454737620008662551895379897398 6955249442094528368937291622558644588185723220050973402 1124202427013381380975063870736878622413461626607614186 5890367575672804946851392949246947497670448286278503799 3942832787912203329713975438436447227794195248300533133 0832659412681654814318367241851907164537118394561885376 7186114634510098763556103968824034693227431638685638936 6920782628786664631623058656232080344670332241489658442 9086201191797751836078981178470876262961531940034781546 4050634565985845395933678392047177816196115197815991533 4832397561116212221045289683087138354599880658578013548 5937490426395602017295786811549407988789989527859449531 2912475824817137108859096914070619330361800303323891913 2168402423711785594147938175122615373552928204846201190 8783557824107679589872826483801883630605162587458132380 7170212707031160159931956653211055908684463723011219393 5288299328435695606597198930148418941924696514195047131 0036209138468408714367868832381248718738058221779691668 7267705286949172329692975741293715765031048614982649963 9425425153552278926558176593281228135199049986283389176 9509864987093885286522464162414980091336048094161672069 3342425001725333590241224520696627428380607915709746101 9323432744228427903009219716781979659790595491272105538 6447240760083100058808181907244787034365745427947504666 0211686153282079367042283157677410978706565288995809215 1207900910624889386465174860336630488088385858365475419 5906352901696079598667197919515472675399988477621888478 5107366055679223745515800961273463703729547099641448954 4035707005097959712497079149894057504201650307392100837 5739413281657808571980285113042479613451450427776366605 4870573901649799638800674927633569990174214247086042763 3687015388954255448605196615601145707431101267836061897 6337654085955844167396998989917146866648409024190014931 1117346206295823077870579486764638556758721099513646830 9977716094546557201681228539377673740994283039515574945 3169206582037145204582775357833798271161575355475475959 8809028882500151326903062183753558815228008049946219926 3139514759007671504441201028640422323467572146522255433 3746454076955442963733651832944081148165531123178885685 3449362565109233822325088751970064021785626240504392039 3115512742419812786611804575203790313522638215002107721 3050240662418300286247765591111413089474976417044276328 7774736669514152962797298473622901963622315436319141841 7996968962803592775061551398755785367266353781400817153 1831879331479803166307354183824985477461434758212203503 3039491346267250843739731331346134971878652215484795211 3280655897451002032487297922392568927537490270425986685 6149040537528450466261442642599122957699498459561688661 2934274152168604536950858277105538068424706396860778132 8993106285511287995439433670099191520888614455564574422 7925330947510327863999828608664778246977669364695968209 3306304832523027286162884091854021075857505952335491745 1756350558943167491291170862073846960048789782639109056 2573959948749249597901109019161465908020748496263935827 9265058364767670838301196885550505186157980972185298078 2027546790777352845948855486420957184809577355026418379 6622010560620176724101647596182317714441988100961027947 7760819625624682085457499375939175577255504390164427090 9099403336820210181891880943144687251194488397607261064 2894763770508381680928472870453085471610727866631012203 6688758290646249653294421504042608960795596028483768115 8331065639818871541022291856363755468086146768060626175 9125475132626589633416570626511726817054930109406586302 6692204229894830237644323671421946364900320018910295105 5373197420393993038094287078665529147692881385645878149 6647798082331482664021665548467134062401859714121754244 0978712771828778534134383738258099537774555668639030970 0061492840773024700917201995246206245391985859237134507 4239998517182249542889513234350318233448378831929595533 4879010992117189922536529429365336258259539094655296358 1374497293699746511875338537487094217708081745701742251 6040904388461215741244528502023798390369991138969673477 8804970420888639312843891579868614995357206376948214920 9306281251312280804996662625532242838399173520256674525 2299084099463258646834111304208458988032414287824148608 2621057749475330037706021516825542168588825520528913719 3877249869082025393362940473047505009970440709469358919 6990053347830446358119649104831638160680743239747518873 7745048539320801189209217620032541285900192128507800878 0108096121869972156727878783603783428505022335910473861 0037900336819582153479531242033219237911869797381093285 0103678278806081274528288310391831570441480372715269111 9589138273502062661678813673893005894349871926275421758 6783775861692911564196954978050050271744148214225317716 6456489762559437582676430949126055292857753556527311492 9560879110821596194017570249204462620779468053776955441 6379023844428627076001335882937229058956135310992448792 3773970012638010390621036297100540090233266205286855129 2388936540076639663983925724508244968989262459924394384 5087655789090281898568343345109961963840911643767059605 4841952535056878723052067916205797398008695875004656119 6154504016297677700965470185284334977644679496028037224 2292312092581552380645150731758263978489716595610762944 9587379456851984590609369134973227024282382935848347620 0972795732039739082440490265245937396257295449117729608 5988591097983191619192371557431477730561327586503018671 2879223339994092210626790946258508116928279669238172379 8551276299352386088317714689728571559104796911352900853 6773754899551247186890395744660004847954014478028822320 8242567018451147545838594639977604121232182945120720779 0817682331516184554219598749744558901511992706236051896 3407353934875640953156034070693595825760816676955874920 9824048066652756245519232200325145294175539646827190235 2195763796378975941750521586754201928536559666201450456 3385527835712567120512822751960929539092457841885540127 1282860622031840304162523045733499198620336839418549191 7443128141702746834805331236365464080095227986799808167 8614387670229917642042193577030302889240633823371188316 6689234725665314715426197369248818567744423683067628580 8035577667085249394327267591827130580282047449868310923 8845183965692912826914135802285087920263815575944588577 8391763041538247774502736300479676856895905742907753282 4031838874195328472505758236998984185573609737934792621 0756480012760660056848562895296270365033407284992457076 8216606004308519214499399461592740186790670249250918808 4254975382500057364115276562788206831683745613611646610 5945296098764787617810657325699441300696040441275748480 5908154315252191475930781041409918043677066395667263443 5356245619356407513565467271679094118794884808680923093 8328738225004285130861556467382313448911976530330590349 4885070904364085511708968159681885355596836776708287592 6959001222681306340790521808314175342883875013165292187 6633335743143710101634779665888361886988349983289811640 0702596550204761199068845930641188013743352809379510983 0522058657551902553313247393551842157260882310168318176 4097241796642821705539235733182359972105591467580990960 1571254536259146573583451080849769670807172669437183081 2496641392852932420581483522627446937585856957168703450 2237757777835981585809545667455462729794730797569320508 5626405035283025567228667754448284086209981389793037092 5326425964038534996170546386083723031489481001371999013 1970126280108496986832790805995250749377542359999787837 4465778371237535757852677710638143561367890794737247924 2618159928019155423635840922410926951949867583701400806 9125945944555925467047320392800470111600155954170202879 5035929201770396860113456304449233397743545571654572714 9517353452904622158776693210397256540533868239130580966 0021212324831138704907261634988177752506339880373528304 4137885040535291419573448626221480332949544888908545079 2480542683741940669188555167572166221109208997318526676 7829352661329042761712071734330023452589195373557475092 6874315293634284496407717856739958438148942104628518103 8496434277355192443854011056003640918609065983002337368 4591499584014449901293693725893952889834811556455810610 3079454580475664650489357678527521118340799459874420567 5506984616282974816927434031957448112126921989132435503 1983705466444249609636337484865587143693424000842683069 4664726867821605430760555551571130105499636942141201452 8605671549281450356360885793542044988312557195995587078 5833653305512108392849984112684790571297220246550138708 2052447492723419195036030393946034767708515347254338076 9135430210323311827099410525437316371791899608133844403 6735092091110631733765874016000186973042529842024488852 7033172514692497475393198235035252261761609438480970535 1245708751318689267370050744277412070979040734631226205 2900063918929099033196435333533778277303380095643552023 7281189341422221316384124662187626562926213165374744095 2305454016919059121029833254873844314996900817917666244 4562571055001406036680013324958090641028348771641935647 1430409550576380385738522098716167959104852220807083954 4381665295350087746068113602730824885662613928667728371 7030323783233467164064186510599162481767070634565314676 4074492658990400249294338203476654827303415226579042351 0131092975678304848136329763976322746732729909893927449 6385721441290848706448070466163067183262697301895505226 1750367044376560638608975474809199526394403536046543998 2377356190246502693129589140222105988734088163222562586 8617445324411589493035550997748247415150737341194757333 7355652762741851916424514620104987826294536895088446232 1176358003511841835926759864297128139853841446909691719 0799516740467818935875027443503551180799677762498706284 7592913272616884488849391411287453205724835916236067416 1634463880131235116126332141573507358737890898646033191 0104790495108805327624363438019532053136413435545936470 4198439973273192818302576008576753025832169671464683435 8840039142037072426708260176162533902989867152675622198 1306035295948446464040396885600648176610903305607906503 8768968446731694854343891836893537933416898764610405060 2410935985553266431299975939026367969692513769369261591 0228511721654148892157262235977366770146398458552104707 4763889722549022179557834738536300819334378988748156802 7697599949512125441570271376490277515078779949109561489 5742622739879403322128257532457845619552714971773748923 1107175800448526108753397144093342364167000739474760533 8766380254295863552936913034769868990613336245908473538 0529991695237406505765703934901547390655652892580819446 9628401221392455111987603807405660994105231164360192568 4722053285107258758837088787835407461779760153173049500 5829381247505250302170023610957367090784022351162225972 3813014440798479181330321054432443110271979100591373809 3483775863613997719436720065592456993814702761918466612 1180429617186652831069577660924377161598315124593617280 1039016365520466193709252512536313965592011778214276801 9428047658653485815874703119926770979133504911072051652 4324623125383157448751295415603552750263679614546109344 4168535781027313899699954686734351810344325525951693002 3300505925727997815904820223589052604792034825075042171 7345546642531252852594784406842133378979724559983814529 0249134127724342450971795118644615062815283928650237212 9264368408132689423169315188818953852681800476310307780 3899244121518719858272225449899967787514587916023970766 6604413330594001772519682882761813890254014214115403222 1880752214931387303943894838634880488587257312960544022 6754011944434427123955690237907150071386106419858388879 5688054863351728084446447248132772385956105213013091015 1062642932763162472228598525710263715946299940132265505 1880446573989800377544218462997919330400605176161879860 2655576076891495679624033020920353382300641985751212805 4908768126499986629682021600839357742569239001450967655 1896830011498580395006624633861680225506687075912748319 7530001455406015411980784113494829465680601707418219448 2694202914591931179729442535235139331011218688316780023 2663769195193898930495655963644304998263623322221317379 5863375272901598026762438208490894364283124967962162500 1635299668930446258458041672490710904142795447432277640 5586064497993774815979061292220293061983352618004261179 6654967580548290181068947372216120265716263043635302282 1293372450839435343709678543243805831288950527866356571 7128803698528454871495079856246655577931705079028998685 9714364593077973507014015227544766934198239263898929453 5343190218016938758502877868797020461682319735199280766 9758651276064682383916960148671115009603845938820051061 5266462562727086373994715025771810723089620436264155255 7152127904583542959059101205185086051998335829520276445 2425123577351536145132912213357834119671870758566063500 0297664587218996568468098354225556797699786152958316206 5743207372109968440619460852752139972077460283796182940 6778265980996983586608974386510365624255625084235435456 3015121971111673283365507058324791727356514276941098498 6357066618802528434536119774234900016041091359806582532 5104777234873758588466697858029999224197366504115511962 8160047321576507005166289845399637919414471961275368496 3848418407835392194951607607529847670841382746044030177 0757999666767568612536105140039171681725678050138978371 8658379689761501720984806022721512087636711163552935619 6130402092739641852869360472651396687556304008753585686 8313141286860922825551242269595679930350249011366770936 4034990374845874198910890189457051985781247844035757867 1393197085549893809997065410579169020959889749873844727 2613724351806561649931638973511197033103939780409280947 9973433772650212249714340982378236519658928862792232779 9039418205068569837671166237721514412022766337949173743 7342283179727940119374539049057971446171836025673221405 5219462186285914543896562340248945379811955964968707073 0218607805131930946785284844420212843249930715413564423 0793862725265852084922694843993948530535272706823358639 4860817057740751697385212021062895941771607925413069913 4608143824632866935231265907343036680953859560845016739 3229096542828854097863778722182590727434195646611659593 4087134481202995796040005764146848563841920840258326855 2123795496248911586260094009876541358587061925113653719 4814860857107708376020972374659553114403073394942348448 6152523722666253172090816226940002112275918342552982816 8997196876101438519190128988074242805283555533252325715 4858756144775201194680111550944054296573101936215959187 5821948220747561530783348030085499433087398213402707000 3112858879279673962736609207126971151381953771554641063 3745558491963169175525559918922408979783312427354538417 9602784595898647060095284180866467711094641598431500095 9749470220759587493696093489235131553087952267531922887 5193269056992695901124280084378089758022372721112814277 1580921578619031438232822215843119736386797272276849581 3632814701827652361699870383165480571461752017797801074 9005200986222538671343789879848810445030271773860682106 7182348566610328159840918571490847707412577372152962362 8951428193949344923100247552946876881422826882633819921 0705003148229690781270685023609679524561563176253784439 0868388545471766250548688614538858940190650918410158852 0883369612987731672752691975623864276095136945838426185 2183389570518641326320252293139134838082128796433881362 9845539042373128573855900623287197915909121817103349208 8287365725960067510345169173034840664773124728536498697 0322550580285121031458139716550054021999125846712475229 6233047947620417483573396512933884625986054669020687274 3107989200936008629962585264955692634224434907588987120 7540557239177888983747400628311035989363975368314316379 1553508445994998151790357191664595797264053563579622852 2323209995625290729565968625666476118217436889365526584 2097358804838235632703846291741042746340327640442472179 1963389233300452352920028757301356303821117289713316943 6372206175085815202908497246369055667628921842626517819 7651953852464303642562032129591608958533598154070650245 2521657088226438896955320033071238601771994269799874271 1966035304852835818441460854913450644431713086666567324 7447943228054733913760627581890428365658659895466488561 7098590233571893647110221915544801416081086328652657202 5037347796586980289697568759695665517157299781741491255 1945083377949744669806026864318152342292431677632651015 5053746777092041564764624751249672301142884839539706060 5607246531422732188958383550139850224798061638234945366 1289940409355917809265868236064198494786394927392551467 5962185564843402871639984241656407922432049921519352709 4274925509720983764055479950763696237008961585314208285 4978064406575694610740124283011677091754088048806266575 0487449700100644817281703371857168769905205043126912675 8942354642426321926816126071352559377998468768487666374 6373708483091302303187597551925243991782626402799661636 7094369112530086284350297886671483877355700954085095109 2542672370871628508720499100146666069343525439681324227 7505204120843117783620864259137414037018939058491308853 0767180337775977981545040600450842816926539549424241734 3968257979429633223312132181078012932197936027503888526 3104587257887904993301724937169929033635452907496514640 5609127548752881574874850466564788157133643242701577120 6508826472570911545293554151064551035094710720178800179 2464135972138429948710459775527984274506977426564148834 0683008092305464626038948326722396040624646594574202522 1084288128266889675278980243468265578962656266379745368 9109293468920924841097023571316275330238902076986731432 5842760948183881245857587340140970686718956181311222947 0021978448241581544509819889152942428906934660562607956 5664394339342799835882357116757511632925562149947095183 5223312458109131586557735917584703694148488150386326409 8660524416089944214237244673185768540526164596080359046 1604594774723205628789108869923420195755264555491518628 8103709855628981849208453628176074175578224666387907260 4677554834517443481890496880563765032503535926271374514 9886240548295624736933344962330902739113708105840712372 6554039444066616546669812794016117438031442545836113138 7001800510642225047421267495399707590971527103141655363 3477320054963549146671949925664377111351964712248442133 8334482991474019169297097827330482096570236574416621640 4138597571994011075505481383567509753677020862148022476 9057593128457961205201060652722159599745589563929274161 0135447771486602722228078789190310493304860642348889412 6536509198046804726679290797077022905020257671384436845 8156348290022266587224538924207586781264807425984310372 3144835073934916328568708798935308983035538438395007970 7801508993166772121535578504768244806681206008160925249 0055065606882005394397529404297779977739095481218233882 8159978628439344893791861555638458479425929894905438450 3736976473332256852424021601959044724016399444925891545 2220947381972857356081416294420120829692342136751905692 1053373592377816006656687636414636657904357378244366516 6851049351957765790791933549005424537483625826410516843 7864450295918358983964405685936888263686371050276878385 3127777056659956030015723582371471547219056714260143368 7966468436491439499957272215058042899218100989507993449 4421419902144689255392867691751039824675824637343805239 7350830280687187344606418762993203121704070483046129164 2631982086285078695172901899700143428968262441780781916 2644171950445075766685632424567458175518591360435999585 7459882503553846674132820452537010805090235114840481953 0588806416040823552351294128140484544881037085694262600 0271639230100860372142424842912649571956987321905242756 3394901622464546259347456703005672837508467249825279836 7349561770898365165478278894261861051832769208503603621 7800339152493371484445501415791162505068909107138275802 2446505098609868832767797118325793918716216767883562241 9886753868393157565897768652016394528273886744065178756 6006894982173557480744432557759069273637848180513357096 2701897152058909708119862005227679349913304058284567203 5856647241058894553087522364618384396402596011254852876 6088662848307636012870066672280267000361494230261254165 5045829616993163843705829675070532292691091611967493612 7372916312058636884790525095273515438062221932730028959 9240793907443857366909352949258689440107342217802437077 1528161242531908822717327154338237401474543621843332568 0295994077130149833237045109699654532027453350702177037 0706113819105163588030747477081980826531951055240343461 8908040877285588710261912991092295950882251819205851887 4419863486251882456654507803295363481026348433030837241 8113655627830193910161835174032238450979146875216238771 4423922323245576364107974700125539832471226019053048866 6649333228486329053808683517096435404402568667911688444 3421694025177269167200542365879524586487291931941963983 7059108346595565457374554274722525638720491964846804561 2163467555780018391145805072029104091774619788296504861 2355528726975520004238203818320764255364096320893392454 4967598152309215189473050197853510015299573530542811283 6484236594743595960959569801620275302395941995334462820 8264979236079421886804110602415874150857519458061568880 8343018541253781954596974142367787418706672158427522319 3527707018877628030323374028626604207305052378520354210 4257724425591404270087490764352482693868107163766930730 3727237417175424585224773575827029599664985410231151013 8743237047991591787902994485501682558654515388125485742 5414604291201232285561488953271771724012262799441082686 9139972987438255681581112623873262610426424919146730313 9324078996737861432904142084411467415351674268973370321 9069028747706020088422190321251655289117173856747773113 6615373439175196270795492161709378005434045787378968957 9406584026092226706663974706474619148511446524438074152 0552128686202006717232636847179672315491533594924534289 2887485931766426993620967340749774505307056843141013326 3287775921305762314700874373845076260305875774978732420 7140665136179949569456010819284319373673284179893518959 5423519702289347297697710497535864995673185046950987396 6280139531524733606745957465367342250965950109876696237 3414060683935034819838271821186844060176157656025470113 9537357267834526945596079177094497172723469473343678038 7223775747916868955520413621538014282548673776952837038 4142793400440013056897835562279860713607059660446853343 3322470819960517276152201080667106523795019070974937418 2163352993865189170077889883476360923618805269060064082 8079713434978942759592887202610785155541123973730460975 9231788346880725383510590800218660449028979118967259367 5521396472906857973507367571821697403667069896134578745 0610971203501479565375164166153121647325441678927750724 5943628192382562336298103756532891328239232227250679417 0946913185669962267630084749332949237724820251680550666 3161990345780050296216095097127831349754974849708075014 6928617797205392087735573542634465404691750787836297830 3712221263449953760458706825466567329277539722860367819 2473260758753750363960555755152470447904689279007417440 8099162153535237955159316825039170841157338947214833770 5878936954153482731607170302320249290945466553120552501 2632253174142737294089358232313041403596709104925718383 5201953577511103030189373873667295688347590028046690150 2804156922062794107897682809626966101213748811955631196 7779804681249306478374053162747606283458684716459438243 6775342760826955765323442760533997129870805208989856144 2065934722157535135731353150964325686326997601181676887 2330904784738782610883002718765026082629252331944769099 4041670026400655559713699181466979113567780657451057296 4711963826438069896023388113530721498585368708628587178 9268796297801608941639363012094163552302777342996301526 3435775125041351983411873620583345473118538074572684337 2069052208562550105061009379428561404741845592117933927 2708597251152880056940280536141144924020924620879487418 3622485445370167347935902015006990894711195009547716996 0645156934098095760872306116798593054474249458559276375 4265507909850782622745241428056419619579470161814101885 9396702928840881750713269491264514792458713883472209570 1254537628711546135844710131132320149549094464014760003 0237632857171395365471490013555869633069258112640479200 5317280921179128700967881389373295949068769162309178222 8643533340593396791602428932748444663155945748561132045 1783064649166224181324629576750918590298833323065514502 3629404347405492556117642216093884711734189574071998503 5273669869338669851702573938066023027910628085352549353 1661945852938854013476198182979019270269975539762709721 3320775214288831363827940377954810436396846216952494822 9844322968969208533555308531740953971002744873252835275 7362479458012780445503610606455857803573626252556360647 7349056863832460058826457299672867064706881971880489959 1820953876986724126105812313371883281538730532406351716 0488373186348319448785524534021310596054326978736278990 2736235815268667728648413763217540668998973488261186018 0029360022362615884959038938183834781502164731089138369 5373808683164369908798085930128373528762206005362275872 8767946579168057635814324092530550238865482949257251276 0977104308414241327149223014555024915380116515701072599 1966088910334458778020184201986872557983485892794115791 6548984180796559816529244002860008928330899598461251541 3473641247553705658072496073372896863956551034497585830 0171880139293408159346577407491687314019903828427712262 3332446058875673983859350076951311855631684573838655512 2929408030684220362567245918113860635048015522616706356 4964286732345965669379924358729329116688498393642069797 0390191593194559703612592627063708371713607972229244838 9736599492632218594309529344551705400945927487032843519 9388140267085915289496359507636380732347053462309324415 0957569185048089195717391916531000241571429356686909706 7553848502610804074340645742634283252211020710345037453 8340721719272860930797090878640274037560341962032609518 0233319446604704393480054063586910294183143819807662636 9229201519626745478890548730085334220881597403289253567 8247804572344855566388429936517859381542871473470540776 2504079807108683257127209659524702809312984905979030619 6750805994442179885069831610963804318575734932089702792 1443393913428290098389029276009981034971675340055350266 5754851358206981718943173652187372727038665243420592696 8399585877165807536293049174582102753301267023622273305 2137092747575492754032248665363239284288788071811943447 7544394315746337377421905144626384014838452230601326365 0278845147170479058318058348940856949424994415155483863 3423772040699601933580313753449760284449951541090113815 6066413232943105354035663349825009005341362149597475298 0282398461972836700621058461397781582746765798260178472 9657646395894187742496331695884228391191590565640228193 4968017581638401394292081420882045469029946376520599881 9783175448012711996556221317324427160802193166446071845 0670245160461201179763827239211348339438798962905840179 6863609432553006506288897323925136163270239075239598265 3489399468065805948768646275141094064993115341987321729 9143125910097771886869455712444493582861381259764637551 1342798457376202343562568983122530420590214907099967416 0321546707538816502965863991553151342905513331653248308 8503470195490556744841010321876589956758394558238286883 1081418628354731947552527471157540254348046617748038786 8598378715694913427853082947288735412043190232090595295 4328610661326976076266926611352114662527698412773408524 1913826858280955075837578751829441953816699647593380581 0974419704088768832525737438561825911089750196431479372 5720708094058960553970982858004455630785998611082978451 9803998823094162509868026351628228075608165070483489644 1683618365946329769197332664504433270265296440733260835 9487129720563680362999226922055550219361313094392925616 8982589380953115434813289518491654287254628635197810302 3730034903799179307688612204532651318101381689879195678 4667866144331058014381259912791415887667170290675999071 2229281727452785443191763775186488544690552141829475460 7553734560608556346420396176670957528745494901204660351 9646368735772929742823475054967865445927360627608989246 9782418907136691030092667819130305591951169569317831975 4079624033842110466446524045818686393260964635303347112 9213154369571442206723727019032161283163660683535359140 2798852609531474419767057640109075306047213865706766549 9726561399562590818508530304555928407614124652218099654 3530716318507488647893313715980401910580102425541713566 1896120601106976120338712176953627748147024046287959447 9656892916665615162911773694618494617768316635945285117 1641400879610965586719421163816545789355943747416596019 1040265069965376089108849054090880766242236244525313285 2178568721171075072872580243702749583566462456351397720 5964778734767213709697787437222222854441505162581475900 1600103498734216428737941520917280874385287068745299675 8506346236156568380656846858665912883929939874919280450 9759935762191530345339640241628163756457337985969012829 2741879627625038064030579982239393509589219952785102916 4638047832936209192780407715041873006891785738178253793 1265322695642984805750570433859369934339345604496232593 7243304357667147711664262056671619377737577018204936159 7820655177596044557427140159585062420861432022102794700 3286440974985311949339722052560172438067839808063019803 3038714010823737020217802399919659484742081004162463139 9989387267812969837139653343697806394667642860024152824 8737856394129279353836077076083007500854688366849683447 3813800019480999463927939725480926175571232307228799147 2949962782931812117999531191393368291421708003917108392 0399625324657124267114807621873238886630273263260510227 4855876858248299627378563037502052629488316960894901291 6313726348858049819248754553524887326239439367504501654 7689340206821458565566171050775119437380589413425696041 3139475819197066823026324234090244505409588341087688988 0583600190580085619949103323884501331396041945468828359 0614806279170274255056983630386819040807698607465088442 3677617054622608454397222194035542026520331044552690070 4688277458214569663667446999428841734711480702347951794 3077836152757400116754238104978226516996793270179099132 5359692564131021203176759602636795510869259891936051529 3161163999379060522162182625734473633420263075057264252 2552550069625037213380532448446537714971705777121738555 0214036410911783897214179763547317648609973237020876571 6623286273640666665252244484423704743126027019405293253 9203881245611678392260714780011957184750455611615250384 4822082691866745295001945479554742670311953388463367504 7534119243051728905583063960642730093178990339713439315 8405916100858639382213820227170819247577821001503916384 8666017090813909135953340619014626904240956805262401070 5647776618407365199659831201591486191247910453282084900 3769623579045204928147481448465817268742916011125678009 8117726912220907023785148661124371445919846685763094737 5120942433520044650532973912516708301825542971302260674 6609800526039196275579838950906924319004737564018360745 4934859101794475577162863150554887610286729181867586476 6444786596278272940399932099053354969138475743042203580 2668200501835248565151703420994311072603747508216434958 8541432104573557419801182940065163845907783130947300992 9939541827181805997731995522537656235226168798804828472 0314958906256968944242784076171974785212111708675294460 3670533555703336195269940643523308190957437080465607841 2350061934156495100497331738362040042273443789157896534 9586115919181358972444956070703223227828015791485580886 6326700924042342031392716468963013705622185503990346229 4679176978329701524127573584580130897595258639855021546 3677050900703329079755832652569733099251994233523426743 2452628783434878039320990147869741317281125496445904277 7973691266877075337938105295979219560094519647245214566 4478112940888425973995022893156732048900359565314881818 1335248844869869480061253647427755000504204046210344255 5588086621442523793246458613086709152614396887816336773 4969512409007739167264140941242164561853646208583805219 4808988737746342851400043979235067024246706670697307923 5532297655668457047629025632259783196183339724915469525 5251435143479730725058985393503441430103727693308287010 7555261221323794891532424850154784570097745683673957064 6245323167834271605995132533503844764618045298891008925 7614236456892093712162335777919010169852746507433133940 3860558383560512529911464752510497400839238188040952466 5697821906750077451273404137469485989032430384217737576 0809258836398494285249166123974213403066399683994573153 1459218956185429736941639291274586602149193256062908354 7889453870589099102877684263449092427581953822771544550 7550828207848836009388575040713380643144643510663577254 2001072151282148738012783255219477266669643519639951388 0976645324332723557684264153138097822980463213153774625 2354042906035801705619274468848477598491780867455498329 6585195346162001081254224267667244659198500373724670009 4531418328513802244338672642501595675921141474962451849 1204720646756094059335988791797905900136748853864506869 6206561499083496822578568113455648395727288903768564734 8587027874709244378417015400337456982748232469221776707 3805998507558616687137871868309680967655837021661114077 2207852210640268269888730728960516843783520367402250033 0129422087997280733552033208498251879476366174290552837 5912856416497413728193651143325413215966544797508896637 8440583413844824557338593122367508775691745807770666376 1431383703360433458674650157199994935709263149831353947 6010997460000053765814494573326745861063304932150297383 9393544273709938641506048173133810760582530943941987857 5323657233230479592495750580234655485760174078300407648 9467682586409510388043743992695534150692609552099668496 3621960975419902566892730018303988411552635487584101918 6258565195894991754367013775262962123556260890759814472 4510634531684374203926963412512254942553244660392238541 4921802547488287657536406695665685449904948149152805038 2535285564672004425228943146357459705605413211134776183 4591435006804097516578939671178548516522920677835710752 5513953145282312224607743264857802147106967125824905495 3252002980118743298038560982084749878105162425738536217 4946834560794401386804272597372177995976134849268369259 0494544728545348555476728550926269663335154395319199262 0902229011791650354053205354155732396286587788501001210 5094483643693554565652987025104273373112703686432701853 9304622986390184984977908527046638100741060641993467683 4879214901823792623153577676004525398309488349953129731 5673811035767138095060268988103260660443176435502995330 7435121783536374226307308941189098334119638605515220249 6844393942530531427282384519772446016604039958354727913 7257994876905630996389204706293760505652182054213457997 7355489353836803365282076081251489436246900174250148369 4891032497863941911460054023062161855699086102467315486 4609880202781073473737770491883439815296069606171715477 0915580453914721379448863070275106259100795373999513948 6174490302297892181523395588210157649640209459194090016 0611658741111198073433510338190204012029929324031443298 7716472194187589256763459232199092290155723933728886071 3694061776164509345671522804998274750927830263599319816 3991685562604495679935194832038447039650098998538011265 8613333794775521303288916197879337327684474132831621538 2135050223298247951985584253064406273275670404854215795 3717334383013657922716976581525422725319026917215835634 7906550143393222118454577433731865452718559410210622948 8252043473087838122229831687235778373373445155994823292 3392695789294479982420094939266427073943232747132009716 0347570744107285030796303907572702838050209591617550700 0501662779242931812450523867239968585193177959038840467 5565133255758214943153517959498790175939954018699586162 0669715389333257560018092077957850127158525013243702679 8381532168315105880273745589398225165079655680674055293 3580416458692852316528925062441034507254751746696957664 7599120655684798317788386244416469541919134116638313595 0942698407897055494658072945983183865462177521063114551 0433633536617757305037406342920891277502236209418309382 0379420494301832564881514621747314953122724966519403326 6694654817482534172522912474970511461616005428188054035 4198947234572559079014198518298148145990271405143266071 0262296349194812593421453378987245830976048618886695851 3039072917339207722568960983652091279311482179747506446 5597613403875759224022396034735708491833781121498925829 5323354443785318333610174372171270755616191438053272660 2449486684750343807525183922459239571783023471419022350 3503807941127277487289504002308047407224556001247620731 5992125045788619133864990339126851472433091060855943660 5624848676475330103363659857748963154641346528176374126 1581100781736701249544796541160122490093946034993309994 0239274943813504008029448991687939366761086755035469238 6570894147039461647784558930701189503601696843007815886 6532913562055689169725157812754395541621519521053001313 3622187193814571974435467846367988318741333305512922100 1574730478222747354362338060820098336645368558689256331 5746920243151683123406729773141705079853683002114655362 7357812063386973246879064859587581672286764887437654650 4490483805651802297321117954056543794461504202156340664 5608062174908344929657888829537930350472608621682320154 9849336065885036959606666076136341254667714265766966938 2533335382968667780185547637587413756149740851683629386 4444543728252821275965733418806978040386375624321359353 3382769143640318722051944488269989986780437905031726519 5333242884761680065162980299075023247883443424065678288 1288607696374064960256307156567675052037053083913616628 3921641845098284467430512284442398334641301530273921750 4201192661457275082813903767336357639254460529716017653 7577389894691397706717184212302966812872049713645325528 9930864012330523226054081611387889253194878617232763152 7480204769970108414222399792911010289569196329428033277 0835352538903514318588286319374292654222129276285260042 2545397998100595536678399989239291809150387773614009281 5308194078606647484238225957635285178492414744484368434 2520668215659669197697288057366703621563551249944361226 6893305803948045462775097887356727161237582571383913941 0872431955195160533765155558925355182697971475606689317 3531053191521229835917302302675839274164931422439389744 3100874491196222448073715852494755275828413716873388568 4513971935717435137665104895239029017063092712264684066 9278348399886285959423967936456417355871840199018757254 6346067620706262789623220348053718363517946910877638519 9110783793669022647896142652819899498944095836469265144 3165658212471792078920335140593667828494017798965297981 5054754358031775856225586906101230234010936129553535763 5843299746307928840816702336678897012814595884742819942 8749866143771185970104607861183122285674946913190044825 6430282620072487875253943979012522035179906701088644441 7333294270385047776295948438149909989126253488800224701 1268538660594376622270365082672212322235157255037650385 4095253101757586873383531199693602416600396509280727438 0713754704848445688684891968721231098199098730747953205 4140103959736196967523052442164056190052674275993979137 2686862785354305517912575047157660184923718223934849391 9692953944998838019657266250365175749403311969597941172 1257623713831651147962605579178440278188122553834089639 8270497890725743044303341179108109059950541712207737379 7477503036812582030995844119486799985794011171393324239 5262703619927063772417033978111333238271568277342014790 5472616543401932267144218019610533705026333742731904551 8794871348524986266822221111131891445576221042289834739 0349981259778110809013186425670889103674298030491363651 4213249820339892382623311457754007631638251268666848503 1584111114115588642679072134604092217050745982472070245 5243140352011956531392458331009142536349587897907439371 3659709552725556666007024202839100745946246631307454467 5113059937775120411928055649729151234915055327810229864 3060840537644098917444310769987172760038151634428606521 8306921009179927941709319362942477458068173353359701759 8932860314853201568769791565212418967004030959172775708 1603018694597140799824436333287543192214073599695262683 0385659584520895655497781013274539434086438652695414066 0420525015130837808664572997492569037617093002816162250 3187003032737144860512516407239007008823823906811473995 8043555903512412218232982743667778903853858623918147815 8835325813789319130516472390159051500732925827462042891 4392667534952154942924092785612941425869372951468931427 0544422700093241610933444781762618884916441692560813590 7757944738620601592404012063374998954252911634095244853 1423182474586867921351026966287517052106460784704974666 1545188141510351673498157830888050629025247278491328835 8585719687703163300975539049048845664489746888824842250 4227410769069154782415861985184219579094591392694553934 9707417082601299136137293319908996124476112702770438892 7170172348861763196368502467208266987608481975265151178 4683974330831726048785403033294278644360911489762879741 3020336753926893185945801618329179440100958324980587506 4583664127695292859826577033300623458265495553231665323 0563737351219528492148963929423810595598227092759973032 9947375056874498728129347026066244776158346661704916269 7571797587242929114187975074878217153341997452680557322 5600314170463422031897578207730237386246978504165097975 8445271645852204355139759287529508954652280662696943449 9014880200418118642039774220404270266955446032990925495 9435202527964887345800543458468494529753539158379291130 5703761773663375795239771087393379547332118548790619268 5422400839536103687789915221045210650200380051808347709 3161510544129726850899664228246448977642323194767560243 8097694631001688776057256798936928008650248744676082454 5957501328381000122974730565399913766112760678583451295 8030384050253041663117398222113792207474393966300340704 9607643288219873398773338028597936098215354655910072431 7097157060971059686886906647906795150810115197051363575 1636112075963738637573858499983786453057903044394301295 0410974378372747321582107022267675703966141860877443969 0962477761429826812572551820738210629142917928982577970 0233074929888582353993193563942526806194864206708332451 0468170670405542134187651641921977618868029589218724367 3912979296702170026047079540759988069653829470682629475 0079920917805450108721318367103021403412399398867410140 4729131764442090801109198035244321133365358285271828432 6236725037002411625948225597448808317606737015485628911 8665446550456305213779045057328185120197966540943027004 9744632546121224141128329366437940321984479276656109271 7076355940122055359024467307073784068108916048402263161 3165378822613062347649322815522919522340925183960171495 5706253393019190674597189900776543585394537305708587673 3937752255618875908626655726071481360268430480946337810 8948705332533469315286522818485015039938003366387897338 9341128843457735233219997625754387619478290608410492317 0869792726685650177178453576014440687171686900952806803 4318933563042709727787065088633337297031001593202232479 7004101814946764613369688447909453611490174462989749323 0037580253191769550524162500655284261143730762265420826 8221345946753703366218421816566443477572096300136885151 4596794720360121393994632611454144468275264866158675668 1602323921704745125701348659061643086005885568792084783 3606246304195846417470830336606533005342062042836863188 8832426681603517521400746402690075876108947946351508449 5961700050182770896682426327475529391344648268756009627 6222425072962721883787469558539680869873126892374812698 1350128702594852987093853722712995055630159371662858218 8659160520740380572603304513197216792914771867563052935 5727688239029226621973058048731140117530813389217011861 8011733725143663530875657342089417048072193359887479736 4268619879410285421295294104365480616664665609535068126 7986083772342685220615877477450454408597241235728136293 9502487721322918144746035282409050040101773662698641702 1816703518189746705120427960543666279452174941485648640 3423375959054906013609693091684106291636794689232189120 9127401951706180387212284307087960773113725441306054172 9899505483788277270466638641911377988697406327767999608 1032755656287090677016148581185167152557206731092594326 6024855593887184124304225616774615108389728834242258914 8505084729051760618997775830070656525208474082088421733 7391076739811488077333220165889114100515854223884063672 8656725089712885038452940316291883714453787866130540009 1705011115471854363558310332072119813348586311534236019 2029371830435261690844019550048145065893768715238471241 8582070564413530487420515614512086668096886553647307014 5171155583996458356780034909490393274451441177991637963 1033825445061267296629820768928347383482756376171383960 7939250893828751938890837424828395334225664013005888776 6579178359774040670750177108719391145784682542500121104 0115678138129566257255109176460365967780579961308628200 1150125167924849476048498842037333939543468668590235457 5230954073815304116759191964033950082322121220319485821 9244347552933753017393518181466920530067683549832608976 2673603011784585548752703073220035324122391029670664816 7195592545322134782497402500270274805998168376214118183 3876083487925809813815166160414642080752020537454958013 0513552975387831795560660953452750289995284305259958631 4977990312599592685238675997576441360225760470651198719 3235262649108130193591599676247754200546833291360809332 3184530910326642695702736368861586841986355898696621612 6369423462698706529516460365908897763094369532892149718 0259712631079198634234336833798542781592437536105952313 6767058842514726866925962255623338825444915338951480780 3531600962362723626293210938381213442925961689776071296 1096532858126385635284069187072690950871990848758805976 8061543438498330786223732995053859544652872580091738482 1639524761866919428440920203252858635973427365210841779 2406533769948709190400653628400265799102780858816942811 2419867803212676611908212068769439025689831855029507358 1362833258813293497875611996570647703233546013593301573 7186998527595278840155231304466646700704457016737473029 4477842583797133957981023419274301141663356310472002062 3034667200434736336209186074063793874108377983726591022 6226628166836817461450888105867940209169623707026722707 8556702466966215235923248906556541142321653001230668315 8137095011751649747417707710478671144231270308259649702 8065230972652259535026093760320464181040128257029715290 9966301797287496716078187386434604365603126009130801990 5591344969824305981044812142232391988323305174876177610 6038024224869336078269834879905318712019365657188113798 8285470003661803376461641808005621106566571354457380355 7216270206698706659611630266928133512859723422734740435 5045030184366157059758602591897297176293782075851521436 6300584413754353015287363863937559202494019912296147831 2053390204021524957162375177139207404812163206956168783 7440675142766118193570409262254428125724467479356699022 4000161627935699977379362229328899510966718814725472447 4423324508328161135885062617781347522637741668930679618 9069817385426207116834520208661722554021513152030142615 3635292417624887240193843284703145335685532116346032411 9109690049806616365370483004401011812918656108974698069 5576919135851555938337915890679818785736968733491665317 0293483274482623496789367134407267722684084039078504473 3709169016194834174928447685766055823894997626657072609 5917281026112370882204240489674179817610597121652434189 8769732540518357639068967524643049459814039960198336818 6282170586073372014699356972850002318515413576999413002 8979845463872060925991656750042574557721385582160662381 8818432608559086488423057729024583754833271946592218906 0822557719303102442845088023804118245874545954059911879 3898665243467776067162411186100101040907349130306713696 9073215943484812974545321465061611701587079237826776752 2436635663919196042731264289021440187347592854707425670 3449969176752335984781388655657058999833186012346150364 7593817115860385697047892499359044412797604188982091303 4833021495306782619690302406082509918409496241117147501 9366825471966844473398515303878500511069790200649735354 5593857570788333676889246110793462714441980272903059667 0946542694668000365572482505385372657003464552984375485 6057664365484689591987032555090859093742098048624130992 6743237286356117618097163687365885258754292899868407066 7409131052333116913901759061177908405550410409730126750 8771676860043264047173173087489445795368280651668288418 8097638768775167722540150700393369379883713582313675501 5852875240337553986870947839756157946308525991462120723 8560952292201024194226436550096437281621236592956492120 3419310855804805792520705609707331100361087257336551244 3639741726877515322065422563933914249879192202992430401 5135326183042516398217599879940327177063065296019659466 0331660919322521397851742027560453282255800911070557016 0851977806571014316301211880912558064986030948049146676 1077207455026345069561581532830704419644626444019789530 4167380833292384654515372513331684033152563896589471100 8798811829532364680046133945376701491217704282194282850 5066221884630508804097835701153266549162552495263850962 7579674947577160349234735962801761556267439062330347004 4538119409528697550938580679702661145684844846308991494 3151524881780244169740998906039084394418502530473572469 3730561618537934068829460142540221142337313972408574494 5862377619322551855689110364637684070516003606140643570 8118477977704059956412001046014130008907880893775952957 4504765503905318359914685455407570254194453588172823021 7184087340156065947706698217296638659132127716519251666 2912421600260824045564181828242071555930414128479212381 4859514483996567150576460271361040734548881707227180083 2968140120396622375240917625930501196457437538992864618 9021874107501694155173074879655579434122134018619457111 1414514347679110508738584379543228146239251032152517806 1022002985061171511522924684406233670927089226453241078 1786234930020364861529930701368469705066369587621303871 9184967362628612877313530772131662208880690117845223199 4936532272443177479044080521012426828275776057685207211 0323533635517332228465853855790725929976584978688690119 3452927464227525558504878241741596277439272695086300373 9197232432809642332098580674697455115723670387955932445 7584531226002395645186342413700109861502651950965012763 3382819673659764355940000898370507219226837562534245796 4215208141538140352834232745745282188653998454027744122 2545229422654145010246288388525706463919904127385863747 2377197018166150155930655258040244909298244953501327780 9532564263426263432798995168669229691978769462307638213 4287918534016638265861389810556650674010634208285394781 8002045364226967901634799177968142697019624314183701793 3239208206963911456865343575178937024664269595259600654 3260916042709032773341248793762208978545694318474194345 1062039746655514720561706101946122268668159690483839429 0430992831677354144429372219257639217779234223773397148 4881819101699820182786211318128453632639843862156550967 7653198854178318558674158239004305345117073737286728018 8233545785306959967788067417964300979384132540544812380 8319030586540851532278542313542837423537587216882363220 5507065270649525135696367521210463206418432239356377952 0998965454720016968351074307701939884197870709476949874 8642008554707457267060217127409566926654314383377690240 1314278999775677872417957135722306063230523856351476313 2557264467597733776986284175094033938121692142673563864 6235434020669430635075139402744288976582370030756493010 6573451869821269475788504119196136104609343164407415337 4395772435885256502313780947543195773054518785207209863 8611622730433453295875474855127338327972219185035047871 8978842492871068961821089941715867761208380151618886514 5400128585971646301364496516055149382279283444908376743 2819892114291043106111086869216552792079820164932937458 1342150765511878489276738254879351178323516112085517841 0837621175281500785185477818607679428641484323323319109 7266850032934128914045858204431557610778785762577423838 4899315723739598381106078124677863585568996527368845240 9425287045964359207605793466843241453255963562487488211 7912081839703478464175492914224861988169835836819129231 9024071712957000768746334505854605361897413652911487487 8826670127663175041210072031578108892437664036773091175 5309040928171196136210539234138733422593767876852625713 5122434134824492437863318852768275374310490354455242143 5713693138564029040006569936253681779918785587184473077 0582529743505748664127084654426038472744533183529848936 8389889780828901862307448404708449085284940303943429554 6385274085475901526881600037477252281178116115742371398 1950740674175343184146350544342438357451924861158088003 9606683439401908987378192440400219832284520765154792113 6925507478741658366024221854621946430775152186135581519 8875404635517614095905437385700525013580939048596721620 2160698441615690787716840681274143766140911181396310855 9915166148107954451532495992136682549963271237356256841 4745414312312060488195654935028235797994376777571835665 9006902041799336909172824104906231327124424941601428516 0962807790636038335841419927091542276842581774992219930 5725803259512377120129944248407012279686794447341806792 5826579349589147678883789154409326316567006088947310932 5610561988030860548652087745645452474853531540501116812 4284749579043721594155394367029071257786536897542289496 4011618502443713140843463035435806477212711435043136254 8438660924361550031965108550050907158337041502556889102 4584004181933520252124498457167679255682218023266396231 5709645890796869949413734326211814954738978562488217201 0558278984533333136548489450888785675190404459592653195 2158119244898113529022134550383565982719369493176565781 8676004700773169181645503419476677438018159033309930256 6595666806010250926530115150160622468616389719309021432 1417040021914577268584078652097221680980634034097430869 0729882230975195198310029861267048908177882768775796117 8330223290184600190716087476842315224050774360779330699 7142082661884079404692580632742472750415657425467147233 0996260395728653859055288800591122257746897621928238904 0655521371974945223212768338451551457684661127766882078 8347588586006488657357631652755699941191083466144561867 0681274946339286427366151155891224086859707892700750339 4219875836535973430041069559226761035533059931059176312 7935116297140796065012532936194013665063079415700502111 8804358149453379132085873254843046365963575445347023689 5764075477044155714931768679302277753119882184837301911 7862893069401115893599512748299120530681295519298249382 7214779554101294437734517564251171652621616699918583564 6874649357924097724551332802362936675709907697852514226 6411911935854345013740960793760050865528342280657264780 2204206130795169963953324761662289154668469409691451525 2563415426976727096542892366968403192535094906738450902 0297243180912312701825519513834600293788217620776766147 0179105698709532770660030841618105920658748656005148395 2184824992543254856132508585197436417072553803196406928 0715632213221733454518766155755263903183393965684200294 6070111912900374032234397670106259189549411081661777562 1921623121137090313971995109300060103007153333452901597 8893587985958847841800525379600879834711092657875489541 9075386106622018995978954059343787394706384236767750218 3369288728660527834544522024058057113629600759746651977 7111126309694695034238465105314336670951107606862905878 2907882208713346420036439036633298098850085133781496316 6188577108066312558044324207698647512216582361620834681 4841408315252753960506270666965263019025938487440341266 0635747377192472521516522939406695524534224812999183265 6594423759120559882004728642042067074222872759074097139 8215723796321454991672967308028648644840683221903368490 2698992971020092041186578702517859183575055270334768877 5638585462739607509976147400572192898182966726201203114 5826081585538269222510138256110254294430679624364008997 8100544006780213427670764254992593671010228467486622594 1175294051667555818626941750593997115376753996650983301 6157369709227005573096959556492723851825757875534178887 5263978855596462447492326407482162854233803633594937489 9526806016754142197883509023731057687503281918259052125 3318493183061007022026785805278515630243241955539385657 1133062252246234147971144793257899373626522022284579923 0346011771041574409412468197295002911413986761550352599 8194807352391545285811182229818156494479275635533223506 2904962376021888577294081893514505639433389353397765545 6340866555282658136000816463334525449484505955566705163 1077088725052066260225605736292144516747211388601691629 3005420512420641555527240194558735950975262553372909389 9907528808524234255268789623261274535575780817153091024 5963535539481476277196916419842611182758862589058043661 5487562068163743408004760016441984380293734146828677717 6160414285412606425641580937439615912924271363136731776 1244589933859177730611332988466552457482834925231194587 0699891238106008382022702659856257633391903367294000126 4290699668384238179436127469866593189619045322223293603 1663296014943687182809327430491523893225625519111473007 5314812880720642684222698113618552015447980876010728760 9450269249454061487952597780986360069669101377814123490 0206869198389264153767225517687495152040148830312041130 2022780645964589480587137799676887349391870379821439167 2064590869651897225691698509990310203096657363301877215 7910787814264457256174115841858776996356352915766115171 6117556191214637721380113652263627127850352145333065842 4042719346570805618056428626998831932727372468508080637 2534586774314356471343299136108458711456701768060241563 9874524038583363793983563393494459503071442769421392165 9335151610028068260018621710802758990916345462460226985 8671745423109772973060195045575021217866729268633665125 8071050500174721336920726980719277906330129190334291822 0130117130206861246373615361763948055611226790359599834 5820736803032156050836640166915464026087260506651984907 5749621296331192046086424701059966275204067990852111188 7393952622217171839456743584366250259407567787455206883 1770210182263928929333199461895562143393987537774182334 9077638559935400871935321557810634349264692166801973069 5877934717222544807911811119639263927648001235177257192 7478830578397113669060645525433191903222891936095497184 3249100904540662729238502740563383854859018826814943584 3645843980262611116171765842816097957652506787611795116 3239926351700326195341509297500553404886640965835191659 7949193508634882192615981448436924375455651122041948055 2682307533247697408847277874354523592721088040526258353 6868919931984460989716084467426367359168005528478634062 6912717217317175606167717146347556161980788439031135847 7716426051047474576636143832085499367219745739979786652 2775035398061891408888385909321374375272033623025787795 6104729285638608513091577846496000873633392031048977816 9199045483721157693261472210169373395677086569137611108 6915327835405568948605071082295424809180558080958528406 6735287814803865380214664675714389654758086043451295539 3551309586932110862993111060583993942496576010657495240 2644946365524442407305990365284908966648040467945517605 6890276317171918768727725748903365671778563823216530569 2129115050326412815732707501138355197893094089107488034 2610908827414137119409123094371678696136360724776571046 2348615040606854704645771878916603821401434750973053691 0311084407969550456237753811982755215952136501877563397 0735439580120471966019512882510545033173051621634109051 8192260525546312264355322592957475728820016262708082360 4244459035813619904596044916754037553727206181988999514 7771614932760797999354053231793037435275849954268171872 1374730002593356153619211112926163891621846956695620335 6497059650933237168855187842033304180750306650556062517 4160505262331664091925223825887095521890288129575052171 1655979171308253404608433079774654768816669196814476897 3284839179217767764271032151745244795073588076328905416 7316031811926102417003817756596118256541525180967987602 6163430172783703279617329250813470476548576560590107276 7352138545982768929873329758329944685365659919272027231 2841968966632593594772667223500113719502646730844926286 0959852620522409521822359200314706982697792667225042365 5929192492054350354442390940880576201050465309269773134 9410857279976380113049279739865584198988765833201593343 9610468750796352017847298731730440842726696584060961805 4654656319302505014959888401925085596318809233280147303 8791291957958251012920437765334741089180758072471272402 7616662968626222223166070448752292147150714615960773351 2382721669154552729130788761367040033447710520770059428 9972711773659192429913212080970648963125588439119442642 4834555020727461522672099256445652834679899490660341741 3684761557731344073469800379804214122671320372465321073 2173573760491932062755646766549039130286899780152779120 2724751053292459552739864206624529571800868091573355539 7019651293100483231470413504942935965118265724049820443 1397567031470537098506131461559915459679080382063327112 7053976438946130683352466915676444805847905318562649578 3935454683629709750886407255782366929906508127064320767 4253904368857138109407458556596741811348102672978012876 5977058162672845756159328126606457532869835675416943733 5171869154494298039532809562532967176474278419217105496 3853414283219862148618952679148304004542302437244624942 7695881885130478794805150924022184727268743260289620485 9856831807437521486290992133913992180695380744363471106 2302102023990801664283121979039310889890286812774491398 7781601236963493538379048337388616497398864240856403886 0012173560371256630282419328441393715260355025536500684 6913799512533015708816931761980595766096113281453624863 8143747081376099733927934071387102183560443794655957632 1085972638056113173862779961866282810658000636060566965 1605002754632000642838339900470686106215897801359187080 2388375768955791117132702187191386124460922850946621788 0091235664671425284581316883233438617026345453106357326 8617141732682521099271958324907832321928980485122982303 3793785926972269319589503335412606776368451920279901129 4351329008525896049061348176846124481858634526732494412 3950337024289552856674557637765483130391544907241744699 0333489630103269608512640536887822212146215219423825090 7818894026435367515689104488568329212836025815748009984 5832054876530840824256135089359722960318588388580383581 8566441215386708767601248310104630844744321880144790933 6747468844785641481744590912453981032300885920637101563 5875651643095961127396401586176978131408795073714288317 7604366898196264134750069719405651950455051677423979401 9689986252789008523744580732886706974177396357254506098 5423456789852042507322860709420263948418286692566061665 4440720457756839393231226540781247831666880180301842250 4520053551868684850558453085253849754261205794305353308 0747750826496088529445572785003441395589379335051184030 2252987061629150596422599960058564895723365317986913669 6994427866578912525684626041479811086568557173907213307 8933108525903333113718587728703492627902715673291686627 1667490819931825831668328285001575707801611931692219315 1475493775515980465409283999109493742010371708560860588 1785449005704104136040435137642468998152680609255401123 4653295043491805374773561666671046929830956789203164820 6393173922124840551203478063211131681337322406321645541 5588237846091942738088502838312362266549744300558099898 2995742584323537642986314656350552835604770907574732826 3677043963097923465629794934456641396085146437130393213 6774212470904452721540687921542630642597260292018994655 2981151426126049007638671417302357272768390415597234506 6669386646058829201247114417883178223482153389187605836 3276181819433227695553112581904847517462905620013468996 4407161982320543471846110205113155509302268251074919901 4960817856260510885903658474515037638491513400032951639 9106219240557283008103521761979616832213981692408357639 5562116571261121929050871632552585586496166382541935914 8218187619592329205699550637645818268557522115278701180 2994335467415362762077497854054133303136335423682410108 4647637490638852798414900764646976485400947963589549754 6144813763697059163569983681198752505479306935320757076 6780148447701424716241908166822490074207111864881547728 9171865359677653957993350334272821460541696496009847069 7958559264304287036366471307131478233061157641991322242 0646099898830762685836055527409904784676107604241784215 0628517557352999647862552954283674298706645794337580101 4074021161861448432976574426342852870477855630830963143 5278783041945019702946575777732816746858087453931603937 2533158992805794346314087358608617788263349277461511849 1165513068184671367734882334108513640394793920887688633 6339461382358344794081569610914293877347138934237736191 0964605642444747790820760496602713561689541064448321365 9808293890972961891211834291490616389638610693752089534 6883983344467189821243478072387407457697554507436846747 1350248588183996655681963445288119418331726368250506118 6490039412552057457120360355780251419043526718372192138 4829905803224695842432315898443251039654435350535432292 1674704077861468485976255744615351188003143056995492784 7167454497269761283933251838197222328360707522781292813 0106569412629487306342688373381817421706086475482763942 4239140275321804295190341163517046980742335155605785756 2450999253201787499636640473477038985587306507603870997 7318431281098978988208543559550943253902371895216820233 4424557257530787926339855090164559423733966252233516487 5058955694217297244895998825089232112034795894154654603 0378786175915716613988693268737496847305496532937821475 6481057938082853005324470805065692942234001095934829461 4539078890661626402150130735330033192074563726377077099 9399922886212243248802062634850888530360107234368901360 6427581425283987859491799796112196379757651924521867096 0880921371119775000878159304307293448839309575741592413 7528597779729189345385050803831986774590025186579172370 8085741642971538078840607130686803619824197157747638950 7253468404569192759531937223702229015580065607604738547 3599044779967487499697694271376686955331951253377640985 8709668386326392616494560868414037456842071940595070174 3035469182150900466493998551741389385197573121568261622 8622318810967297476060130283311937161140874727067625585 6777511995666748615196491297019331808499410961813929649 2789360902125354433273750642606242994120327362558244174 9834509473094534366159072841631936830757197980682315357 3715557181612215678793642501388711702327555577930226678 5803199930810830576307652332050740013939095807901637717 6292592837648747901772741256781905555621805048767469911 4083997791937654232062337471732470336976335792589151526 0315614033321272849194418437150696552087542450598956787 961303311646283996346460422090106105779458151


----------



## Toad (Mar 14, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Uh, don't you mean 2015= 3/14/15=3.14159
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



3.14159 to 4 decimal places = 3.1416 ...


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 14, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Uh, don't you mean 2015= 3/14/15=3.14159
> ...



exactly the 9 rounds the 5 up to a six


----------



## Tyrannous (Mar 14, 2010)

Rounding Fail :fp


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 14, 2010)

Happy birthday Einstein! I've memorized a few hundred digits for pi day but this pi day wasn't very happy for me...


----------



## coinman (Mar 15, 2010)

How many decimals in the spoiler?

I ones memorized 120 decimals, it was the first row of a poster with 8000 digits a friend had. 

Mats Bergsten (a swedish cuber who mainly do bld) ones was able to recite 9778 decimal places while juggling three balls!


----------



## Muesli (Mar 15, 2010)

coinman said:


> How many decimals in the spoiler?
> 
> I ones memorized 120 decimals, it was the first row of a poster with 8000 digits a friend had.
> 
> Mats Bergsten (a swedish cuber who mainly do bld) ones was able to recite 9778 decimal places while juggling three balls!


10,000 I reckon. Probably copy-pasted from ED.


----------



## Hiero (Mar 15, 2010)

I just ran a Pi Competition at school for the 6th grade. The top student recited 500 digits. I recited 614 last year.


Here are some inspirational Pi links.

http://library.thinkquest.org/C0110195/



At 5 minutes the next one shows Daniel Tammet from Great Britain recite 22,000 digits of pi.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbASOcqc1Ss


----------



## Feryll (Mar 15, 2010)

You know, you should probably save that RAM in your head for algorithms...


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 15, 2010)

Algorithms are for muscle memory


----------



## Samania (Mar 15, 2010)

This reminds me of chuck norris.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 15, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Uh, don't you mean 2015= 3/14/15=3.14159
> ...


It is, but you never round pi - you always truncate it.

By the way, the only real Pi Day was on March 14, 1592.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 15, 2010)

qqwref said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



What about 13916 years from now?


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 15, 2010)

The only two Pi Minutes were on March 14th, 1592 6:53 AM and March 14th, 1592 6:53 PM.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 15, 2010)

TemurAmir said:


> The only two Pi Minutes were on March 14th, 1592 6:53 AM and March 14th, 1592 6:53 PM.



Only? No. Most accurate? Yes.

For example, in the year 15 AD, at 9:26.


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 15, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> TemurAmir said:
> 
> 
> > The only two Pi Minutes were on March 14th, 1592 6:53 AM and March 14th, 1592 6:53 PM.
> ...



Well people could be less accurate and say pi day was March 15th, right?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 15, 2010)

TemurAmir said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > TemurAmir said:
> ...



But that's rounded, not truncated as stated above. And then it wouldn't be a "Pi Minute" as you pointed out.


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 15, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> TemurAmir said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



I'm getting confused  so can you give me an example of a less accurate pi minute?


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Mar 15, 2010)

coinman said:


> How many decimals in the spoiler?
> 
> I ones memorized 120 decimals, it was the first row of a poster with 8000 digits a friend had.
> 
> Mats Bergsten (a swedish cuber who mainly do bld) ones was able to recite 9778 decimal places while juggling three balls!



I memo'd 34 digits in 2 minutes back in 3rd grade to get a t-shirt.

Don't trust all printed versions of Pi! Many are wrong because of formatting errors and misunderstandings: http://www.roadsideamerica.com/tip/20814. I am almost ashamed to live in this city...


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 15, 2010)

I woke up at 3:05pm today so I didn't get to eat pie at 3:14, but I'm eating pie right now


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 15, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> I memo'd 34 digits in 2 minutes back in 3rd grade to get a t-shirt.



I had to memorize 421 digits to get a t-shirt


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 15, 2010)

TemurAmir said:


> eastamazonantidote said:
> 
> 
> > I memo'd 34 digits in 2 minutes back in 3rd grade to get a t-shirt.
> ...



I never had the chance to win a T-Shirt


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2010)

I just had some delicious Boston Cream Pi for my birthday.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Mar 15, 2010)

we celebrate pi day tomorrow in class...

it's gonna be a pie buffet, which is pretty awesome.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 15, 2010)

Damn!!!
I missed pi day , not that it really means anything.
I've memorised a tiny bit, just what's in the math class.
3.141592653589793238462643383279502884, something like that anyway.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 15, 2010)

You guys are weird. Pi Day is on the 31st of April and the 22nd of July. Unfortunately I've never had a chance to celebrate 31st of April


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 15, 2010)

aronpm said:


> You guys are weird. Pi Day is on the 31st of April and the 22nd of July. Unfortunately I've never had a chance to celebrate 31st of April



Well 3/14 works better cause your've seperated the 3 from the decimal but 31/4 :s


----------



## kurtaz (Mar 15, 2010)

hap*pi* day.
lul.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 15, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are weird. Pi Day is on the 31st of April and the 22nd of July. Unfortunately I've never had a chance to celebrate 31st of April
> ...



There is no 14th month in our modern calender.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 15, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



And?


----------



## aronpm (Mar 15, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> And?


What are you trying to imply?


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 15, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > And?
> ...



Although I prefer it this way, dates aren't always wrote in the format Day/Month, (eg 31/4).


----------



## aronpm (Mar 15, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Zane_C said:
> ...



And?


----------



## Muesli (Mar 15, 2010)

Who here is going to celebrate Avogadro's constant day?


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 15, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



Relax, it's just a date.


----------



## Rune (Mar 15, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Zane_C said:
> ...



One variant is 1/5.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 15, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Who here is going to celebrate Avogadro's constant day?



And when is this?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 15, 2010)

qqwref said:


> but you never round pi - you always truncate it.


...depending on your definitions of "you" and "never" (because "I" "do on occasion" )

I celebrate on 22nd July as that approximation works well for my mental calculations


----------



## TheBB (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm so fed up with pi - e is so much cooler.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 15, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Who here is going to celebrate Avogadro's constant day?
> ...



October 23rd 
I'm definitely not celebrating it


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 15, 2010)

TheBB said:


> I'm so fed up with pi - e is so much cooler.


Combine them and get the best of both worlds


----------



## aronpm (Mar 15, 2010)

Will anyone be celebrating \( e^{i\pi} \) day? This year it's on -1/-1/-2010


----------



## Toad (Mar 15, 2010)

I like Pi, it's a pretty cool number and it doesn't afraid of angles.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 15, 2010)

I memo'd some pi yesterday... this is all I remember.

3.141592653589793238462643383279


----------



## Muesli (Mar 15, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> vcuber13 said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...


Yay! Someone gets it


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 17, 2010)

I memorised a LOT of pi last year.

3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592

30781640628620899862803482534211706798214808651328230664709384460

95505822317253594081284811174502841027019385211055596446229489549

30381964428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566

923.
Not sure how many digits. Someone check, please, since I need to do my paper run now. (and whether it's correct or not)


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 17, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> I memorised a LOT of pi last year.
> 
> 3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208998628034825342117067982148086513282306647093844609550582231725359408128481117450284102701938521105559644622948954930381964428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923.
> 
> Not sure how many digits. Someone check, please, since I need to do my paper run now. (and whether it's correct or not)



261. rawr I only know 250 

haven't checked if it's right, shall do right now.


edit: didn't find any mistakes


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 17, 2010)

Yayz!

If you need help, here's a really good website for memorising pi:

http://www.eveandersson.com/pi/


----------



## coinman (Mar 17, 2010)

The Wr is 67 890 digits, but the man know 100 000! He just made a mistake after 67 890. www.pi-world-ranking-list.com


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 20, 2010)

(slight bump)


coinman said:


> The Wr is 67 890 digits, but the man know 100 000! He just made a mistake after 67 890. www.pi-world-ranking-list.com



67,890! Wow. And I thought 1,000 was a lot.


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 20, 2010)

I have 130ish digits.
3.14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510582097494459230781640628620899862803482534211706798214808651328230664709384460955058223....
Yeah.


----------



## SuperNerd (Mar 20, 2010)

3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208998628034825342117067982148086513282306647093844.......

That's it. I used to have 254, but I lost. (and you did too. The game...)

All credit goes to pi runner.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 21, 2010)

Ranzha: 137.
SuperNerd: 125.
Both correct. Yayz.


----------



## luke1984 (Mar 21, 2010)

I know only 120 decimals, am I going to get banned now?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 21, 2010)

luke1984 said:


> I know only 120 decimals, am I going to get banned now?



No, I only know 50.


----------



## Googlrr (Mar 21, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> vcuber13 said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



Why not June 2nd? That seems to make more sense to me than Oct 23.

Avogadros number is 6.02 x 10^23 right?


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 23, 2010)

NO-ONE should get banned just because they only know 50 digits.



Spoiler



Note to self: after next person posts, ask why I know more than everyone else on this forum.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 23, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> NO-ONE should get banned just because they only know 50 digits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know more than Mats? Impressive!


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 23, 2010)

Googlrr said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > vcuber13 said:
> ...



dunno.

http://mathematicianspictures.com/GEEKDAYS/Mole_Day.htm


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 23, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> megaminxwin said:
> 
> 
> > NO-ONE should get banned just because they only know 50 digits.
> ...


I know more than Mats?

Why is it that I know more digits of pi than everyone else on this forum?

(313 now)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 23, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > You know more than Mats? Impressive!
> ...



Oh, then you don't know more than Mats, no. Check this, and look at #17 (Mats Bergsten).

I knew 960 at one point, but you've got me beat at the moment - I can barely get through 100.


----------



## coinman (Mar 23, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> megaminxwin said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



The question is how many he can recall to date? I will ask him the next time i se him if he don't replay on this thread.


----------



## luke1984 (Mar 23, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > megaminxwin said:
> ...




What's interesting is how many people here know a large number of digits. I have NEVER met anyone in person who knew more than 2 digits.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 23, 2010)

3.1?


----------



## luke1984 (Mar 23, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> 3.1?



I meant after the "."

If I start about Pi, half of the people say "What's Pi?" and the other half says "That's something like 3.14, isn't it? Had something to do with circles right?"


----------



## Muesli (Mar 23, 2010)

luke1984 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > 3.1?
> ...


3.14? Remembering 3 numbers really isn't hard.


----------



## luke1984 (Mar 23, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> luke1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



I know, right. But mainly "normal" people aren't at all interested in something like that. Everyone thinks I'm weird because I know 120 decimals of pi, I'm into rubik's cubes and I'm learning to speak Na'vi. No! They're the weird ones!


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 24, 2010)

luke1984 said:


> I know, right. But mainly "normal" people aren't at all interested in something like that. Everyone thinks I'm weird because I know 120 decimals of pi, I'm into rubik's cubes and I'm learning to speak Na'vi. No! They're the weird ones!



Weird according to us, anyway.

9778! Wow. Better get started memorising.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 24, 2010)

3.1415926 I'm pretty sure. I memoed the all that fit on my calculator a one point. I just did it because maths is so boring and easy. I finish all the work early, then just mess around on my calculator writing things like 1 <3 b00byz (I can't write "ies".

Aren't I cool? lol, maths is boring and my mind wanders.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 24, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> luke1984 said:
> 
> 
> > I know, right. But mainly "normal" people aren't at all interested in something like that. Everyone thinks I'm weird because I know 120 decimals of pi, I'm into rubik's cubes and I'm learning to speak Na'vi. No! They're the weird ones!
> ...



Note that if you really want to beat him, you need to recite the digits while juggling. http://pi-world-ranking-list.com/lists/juggling/index.html 

Also note Mats holds the world record for Everest tests on the first 10,000 digits:
http://pi-world-ranking-list.com/lists/matrix/index.html


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 25, 2010)

That would be a problem, since I can find it very hard to throw a bag up in the air while another one is coming down. And when I'm doing stuff like reciting pi at the same time... it's just impossible for me to do.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 26, 2010)

(another slight bump, and a double post, but for a slightly good reason. gad I need to stop doing this)

Well, I just found a guy who's trying to memorise 10,000 digits of pi, and he has a really good method, too.

Linky-dink:

http://bigparadox.wordpress.com/category/the-method/

If you don't understand the main text - I didn't either - there is a slightly more detailed explanation in the comments.

('your name here' is my usual name for commenting)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 26, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> NO-ONE should get banned just because they only know 50 digits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not even me?


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 27, 2010)

Not even you, miniGOINGS.
(Prediction of miniGOINGS' next reply: 'What? Really?')
I know. Amazing, isn't it?


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 30, 2010)

Hopefully this should be my last bump & double post.

I found an interesting website that explains the Monte Carlo method, and even has a nifty java applet.

It can be found here: http://www.eveandersson.com/pi/monte-carlo-circle


----------



## LewisJ (Mar 30, 2010)

I currently can get 220 but a couple years ago I knew 374. I've won my school's memorization contest more than once >_>


----------



## EpicTako (Mar 30, 2010)

I memorized this much of pi for pi day 3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208998628034825342117067982148


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 30, 2010)

105 digits, EpicTako.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 30, 2010)

3.1415926535


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 9, 2010)

(ok, ok, i promise to stop bumping old threads. if i do it again, you can ban me. well, not really, but still)

LewisJ:
Your school has memorisation contests? Lucky. Our school isn't nearly as cool enough, even with a computer teacher who has a book entitled 'The Joy Of Pi'.

What was the best for second place?


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 14, 2012)

Bump.

Happy pi day everyone!


----------



## emolover (Mar 14, 2012)

Yea! For mathz!


----------



## Georgeanderre (Mar 14, 2012)

3.14159265358790 is all I know... might be wrong, its easier just to use the pi function on a calculator 

EDIT: 3.14159265358979


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 14, 2012)

happy \( \frac{\tau}{2} \) day everypony

3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679821480865132823066470938446095505822317253594081284811174502


----------



## PandaCuber (Mar 14, 2012)

3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679 
8214808651328230664709384460955058223172535940812848111745028410270193852110555964462294895493038196 
4428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273 
724587006606315588174881520920962829254091715364367892590360011330530548820466521384146951941511609..


----------



## cubernya (Mar 14, 2012)

3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679821480865132823066470938446095505822317253594081284811174502841027019385211055596446229489549303819644288109756659334461284756482337867831652712019091456485669234603486104543266482133936072602491412737245870066063155881748815209209628292540

Meh...little rusty


----------



## cityzach (Mar 14, 2012)

I went to a Chinese place for lunch, and on the buffet they had apple pie... so i bought some! cool story right? happy pi day everyone!


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 14, 2012)

we had a free period today, and someone in my homeroom recited 231 digits....
i know 3.141592653589793238462643383279502... i don't know if the last digits are correct though


----------



## brunovervoort (Mar 14, 2012)

Serious? Is that today??? 
The main reason I didn't notice this is that in Belgium, we write it otherwise (14-03-2012)
My record was 190 didges 6 months ago, but I stopped, don't know why.
And of course...

Happy pi day!!!


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 14, 2012)

MeMyselfandPi shall celebrate. Happy Pi Day!


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 14, 2012)

I think you mean \( \frac{\tau}{2} \)


----------



## ZincK_NOVA (Mar 14, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> I think you mean \( \frac{\tau}{2} \)


 
Same thing, let them call it what they want
also, I guess I'll be speaking to you on the 28th of june 


and yes, pi day may be Einstein's birthday, but tau day can be described as a perfect day


----------



## Bob (Mar 14, 2012)

I of course celebrated with all of my classes today. They brought in pie for extra credit, a few students wrote papers, and we had a contest to see who could recite the most digits. The most any of my students did was 57. Then we played Pi Day Jeopardy! It was a good day.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 14, 2012)

lol \( \tau \)


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 14, 2012)

I brought in pie for math today. I know like the first... six digits?


----------



## Punjisticks (Mar 14, 2012)

All I know is (probably wrong) is 3.14159265358979323846264


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 14, 2012)

Off the top of my head I can recite: 3.141592652589793238, but if you give me a piece of paper and ~15 minutes, I have a clever memo system that allows me to memorize ~130 digits, I think. If I can find the link (which I am so far unsuccessful at) I will post it here. It's a really easy method.




Punjisticks said:


> All I know is (probably wrong) is 3.14159265358979323846264


 
This is correct.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 14, 2012)

Today in science, someone brought up the fact that today is Pi day. Because I was bored and my science teacher lets us do pretty anything we want at certain times, I went over to her computer and took about 5 minutes to memorize 30 digits. That's the first time I've ever cared for memorizing pi. xD

This is all I got.

3.141592653589793238462643383279.


----------



## emolover (Mar 14, 2012)

My math class didn't do **** for Pi day. She didn't even mention it.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 14, 2012)

My school served CAKE on pi day. Is nothing sacred?!?


----------



## applemobile (Mar 14, 2012)

FYI today is 14.3.2012. You should do the date from left to right smallest to biggest. Days, months, years. Doing it any other way is just rediculous.


----------



## Foster Conklin (Mar 14, 2012)

At my school, there is a competition for reciting the most digits. I won last year with 265, and I beat the school record by 13 this year with *327* digits. Happy Pi Day


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 14, 2012)

applemobile said:


> FYI today is 14.3.2012. You should do the date from left to right smallest to biggest. Days, months, years. Doing it any other way is just rediculous.


 
Welcome to the wonderful world of Americanisms :<


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 14, 2012)

applemobile said:


> FYI today is 14.3.2012. You should do the date from left to right smallest to biggest. Days, months, years. Doing it any other way is just rediculous.


 
You're a European who thinks that America does stuff in really stupid ways?

That's cute.

americans are stupid and i hate living here


----------



## cubernya (Mar 14, 2012)

Of course smallest to biggest makes most sense, but people in the US and Canada like their ways and won't give it up. Personally I find that 14/3/12 is easier to understand than 3/14/12, but that's just me. Of course, the US is going down worse than the 30s, so I'm getting out of here soon


----------



## dimwmuni (Mar 14, 2012)

"How I need a drink, alcoholic of course, after the heavy lectures involving quantum mechanics."

Happy Pi day.


----------



## aaronb (Mar 15, 2012)

applemobile said:


> FYI today is 14.3.2012. You should do the date from left to right smallest to biggest. Days, months, years. Doing it any other way is just rediculous.


 
You're right. Smallest to biggest. Months have the smallest number range. Days have the second smallest number range. Years have the biggest range.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 15, 2012)

I made pie today.


----------



## JonWhite (Mar 15, 2012)

so who got into MIT


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 15, 2012)

aaronb said:


> You're right. Smallest to biggest. Months have the smallest number range. Days have the second smallest number range. Years have the biggest range.


 
You be trolling.


----------



## blakedacuber (Mar 15, 2012)

i know to 40(is) decial places as of 10 ins ago wen i started learning 3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971( is the next 69?)


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 15, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> i know to 40(is) decial places as of 10 ins ago wen i started learning


 
Good, now see if you can remember them all in an hour. xD


----------



## Reprobate (Mar 15, 2012)

I ran 3.14 miles today.


----------



## blakedacuber (Mar 15, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Good, now see if you can remember them all in an hour. xD


 
I will if I'm awake on 46 now gunna leave it at that for today and will retry again in half an hour and watch myself fail


----------



## samehsameh (Mar 15, 2012)

3.14159265358979323846264.... i remembered 60 decimal places 4 and a half years ago thats all i can remember now since it was absolutely pointless i also remember the contined fraction expansion for it as [3;7,15,1,292,1,1,1,2,1,3,1,...]


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Mar 15, 2012)

My friend knows the first 919 digits of pi. I only know 3.1415926535897932384626


----------



## aronpm (Mar 15, 2012)

applemobile said:


> FYI today is 14.3.2012. You should do the date from left to right smallest to biggest. Days, months, years. Doing it any other way is just rediculous.


 
I disagree
yyyymmdd is the superior format
dd/mm/yy and mm/dd/yy are for scrubs


----------



## chess3114 (Mar 15, 2012)

I can remember 30 something digits

3.14159265358979323846264338327950


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Mar 15, 2012)

3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208998628034825342117067982148086513282306647093844609550582231725359408128 (150 after "3.")
All I remember right now. Last year I knew about 180 and I plan to learn up to the 200th place before the end of this week.


----------



## Godmil (Mar 15, 2012)

aronpm said:


> I disagree
> yyyymmdd is the superior format


I'll agree with that... If you've got a large number of computer file names associated with dates, the nicest way to sort them is if they are in yyyymmdd format.

Also check out this cool link for using pi to calculate pi 
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/03/can-you-determine-pi-from-the-digits-of-pi/
Though my fav way of calculating pi is using Buffon's Needles - that blew my mind when I first heard it.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 15, 2012)

Godmil said:


> Though my fav way of calculating pi is using Buffon's Needles - that blew my mind when I first heard it.


This reminds me, the awesome YouTube channel _numberphile_ released a few videos about Pi.
Pi
Pi and Bouncing Balls - (this one is really cool)
Pi and Buffon's Matches
Sounds of Pi



Spoiler



One of the people that's in _numberphile_, has his own YouTube channel, _singingbanana_. See if you can recognise someone from this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O8Z5lcBX_0


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 15, 2012)

I haven't clicked on that last link yet, but I'm pretty confident it will be meep


----------



## SpeedPube (Mar 15, 2012)

Think I'll celebrate this on the 31st April 2016 instead. 

31/4/16


----------



## Godmil (Mar 15, 2012)

The bouncing ball one started out really cool, but after a long time it became clear it was just Pi hidden in a formula that he'd set up some specific criteria to eek it out.
Then I listed to the Sounds of Pi one and got really pissed off. The guy tried really really hard to suggest that it was anything other than audio paradolia, but failed miserably (even when he took a lot of liberties with the rhythm).
This reminded me of a lecture I had once where a guy was showing how amazing Phi was, and how it appeared everywhere in nature. He kept asserting wonder that phi could appear in equations that represent some natural grows... but it quickly became clear that he was picking the wrong number, he should have been 'amazed' that the number 5 could appear anywhere, because Phi is related to the route of 5, so anything that had 5 fold symmertry could be arranged in such a way as to give an equation with Phi in it (and you really should have seen these equations, they were an absolute mess, so clearly someone tried really hard to get squeeze a phi in there). But of course there is nothing 'mystical' about the number 5, so far better to go on about Phi.
There are seemingly pseudosciences based around how 'amazing' some numbers can be, which amount to nothing more than cherry picking values and seeing patterns that aren't there.
(Darn it, I was really keen on Pi day until the last 30mins where I seem to have argued myself into disliking it)


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 15, 2012)

Bit late, but all I know is 3.14152 and then, I think it goes 591 or something like that.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 15, 2012)

People are still talking about their backwards dates? Please. The best way of writing dates is from biggest to smallest, just like place-value notation (so, 2012/03/14). And I'm fine with putting the date at the end since people usually don't want to look at it anyway 

I still know somewhere around 100 digits, but I didn't actually celebrate pi day...


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 15, 2012)

SpeedPube said:


> Think I'll celebrate this on the 31st April 2016 instead.
> 
> 31/4/16


 
I'll say the same thing I said to my mate who suggested this: there is no 31st of April.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 15, 2012)

aronpm said:


> I disagree
> yyyymmdd is the superior format
> dd/mm/yy and mm/dd/yy are for scrubs



So Australians go from largest to smallest and us Brits go from smallest to largest? Weird that...


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 15, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> SpeedPube said:
> 
> 
> > Think I'll celebrate this on the 31st April 2016 instead.
> ...


 
Nor is Pi equal to 3.1416...

I write my dates mmddyy or mmddyyyy with either dots, circles, or slashes.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Mar 15, 2012)

I've memorized this much:

3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208998628034825342117067982148086513282306647093844609550582231725359408128481117450284102701938521105559644622948954


----------



## aronpm (Mar 15, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> So Australians go from largest to smallest and us Brits go from smallest to largest? Weird that...


 
No, Australians do dd/mm/yy


----------



## cubeone (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm a day late,but 3.141592653!!!! Happy late piE day!!


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 16, 2012)

none of the date formats are correct.
CLEARLY mydmydyy is the most superior!
for example March 15th in the year of 2012 is
02130512

Just kidding, Koreans usually use yyyymmdd but i personally use mm/dd/yyyy


----------



## Sillas (Mar 16, 2012)

What's the WR of memorization to computers and humans?


----------



## cubernya (Mar 16, 2012)

Sillas said:


> What's the WR of memorization to computers and humans?


 
Calculated with a computer - 10 trillion
Memorised by a human - 67,890


----------



## mr. giggums (Mar 16, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Calculated with a computer - 10 trillion
> Memorised by a human - 67,890


 
Well, recited by a human is 67,890 but I believe the record holder has about 100,000 digits memorized.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 16, 2012)

mr. giggums said:


> Well, recited by a human is 67,890 but I believe the record holder has about 100,000 digits memorized.


 
Recital or it didn't happen.


----------



## cubernya (Mar 16, 2012)

mr. giggums said:


> Well, recited by a human is 67,890 but I believe the record holder has about 100,000 digits memorized.


 
Except there's no proof. He's not a record holder by most means if he can't recite it (or somehow prove it)


----------



## Rook (Mar 17, 2012)

I've memorized 42 digits of pi.

I completely forgot about Pi Day this year :fp


----------



## Sillas (Apr 4, 2012)

3.14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510 (...)

Method: Analogy/Combination of numbers + Brute force
Memo Time: 45-50 minutes
Total of numbers memorized: 45 (51-6)
Recontruction:


Spoiler



3.14159 265 358 *9*7*9* *3*2*3* 8[4[6(2)6]4] 338 327 950 288 419 716 _93_9 _93_7 *51*0


I'll work, by now, to not forget that


----------

